# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Port forward-ON Telecoms

## nrg_polini

Port forward εχεις κανει για να κατεβαζει απο torrents;

----------


## whatfor

Δεν μπορώ να κάνω! αυτό ειναι το θέμα. Oυτε upnp δεν σε αφήνει να ενεργοποιήσεις.
Το μέγιστο που κατέβασε με "καλά" torrent ήταν 40-45 και αυτό με πολλά σκαμπανεβάσματα...

----------


## rainbow7

ενταξει δοκιμες γινονται ανεβοκατεβαινουν οι γραμμες.καντε λιγο υπομονη και πιστευω να παιξετε συντομα.
καληνυχτα.

----------


## katafitos

To θεμα ειναι να σ αφηνει να κανεις Port Forward που προς το παρον το εχουν αφησει και αιωρειται το θεμα και δεν το ξεκαθαριζουν...

----------


## ipo

Για αρχή είναι καλά τα νέα, αφού η WAN IP του router που δίνουν είναι διαδικτυακή.

Άντε να δούμε και με την πρόσβαση στο router τι πολιτική θα ακολουθήσουν.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Απορία:
Όλοι οι router δεν έχουν κάποια μέθοδο hardware reset? Οπότε αν και εφόσον έχεις τους κωδικούς σύνδεσης του τραβας ενα hw reset και φεύγουν κλειδώματα και passwords.
Σωστά?

----------


## ipo

> Απορία:
> Όλοι οι router δεν έχουν κάποια μέθοδο hardware reset? Οπότε αν και εφόσον έχεις τους κωδικούς σύνδεσης του τραβας ενα hw reset και φεύγουν κλειδώματα και passwords.
> Σωστά?


Σωστή μου φαίνεται η σκέψη σου. Επομένως αν θέλουν να μας στερήσουν την πλήρη πρόσβαση στο router, θα πρέπει να μας στερήσουν τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης στο ADSL δίκτυο και να τους περνάνε μόνο εκείνοι.

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν θα γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και ότι θα μας δώσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό.

----------


## rainbow7

εεε μαλλον ξεχνατε κατι βασικο....και να κανουμε hardware reset μπορει παλι να χρειαζομαστε τους κωδικους με δικαιωματα πληρους προσβασης γιατι μπορει να μην μηδενιζονται με τo reset οπως στα peedtouch αλλα να τα παραμενουν οπως στα zyxel.Παντως εχουν απαντησει σε email οτι θα μπορουμε να εχουμε πλρηρη προσβαση στο router.Oπως επισης ειναι αδυνατον να μην σου πουν τους κωδικους της συνδρομης αν εσυ θελεις να αλλαξεις router.Απλα τωρα ειναι ατυπα συνδεδεμενοι καποιοι με προσωρινους κωδικους.

----------


## flevio

με κωδικους και 1 firmware update δε πα να χουν.. :Whistle:

----------


## rainbow7

γινεται,εχουμε δει το σχετικο screenshot.αλλα δεν μηδενιζει τους κωδικους προσβασης στις λειτουργιες.Συνηθως κραταει τους υπαρχοντες ή γυρναει στους default.




> με κωδικους και 1 firmware update δε πα να χουν..


αλλαξες το post αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω τι εννοεις.

----------


## whatfor

Μετά απο Hardware Reset, πάντως, το Pirelli ξαναφορτωνει τις ιδιες default ρυθμίσεις.
Τουλάχιστον απο το κουμπάκι reset που έχει στο πίσω μέρος... :Thumb down:  

Θα τους καλέσω σήμερα να ρωτήσω πότε θα έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες και αν θα μου παραδοθούν κωδικοι. (για το email τουλάχιστον!)

----------


## Avesael

Ρε παιδιά...ας έρθει η ενεργοποίηση και μετά όλα τα άλλα είναι θέμα σωστού χειρισμού και πάνω απ'όλα χρόνου.Μη ξεχνάτε πότε ξεκίνησε η εμπορική λειτουργία της ΟΝ και πότε των άλλων και πιο έμπειρων εναλλακτικών πάροχων και τι έχουμε δει από αυτούς τόσο καιρό και τι από την ΟΝ σε 2,5 μήνες ουσιαστικά...ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΤΕ! Εδώ είναι Ελλάντα!

Αντε και καλές συνδέσεις....(Ολοκληρωμένες) :-)

----------


## Dimitris73

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον φίλο Avesalom  :One thumb up:

----------


## naftis

Καλημερα σε ολους

Να ρωτήσω κάτι για το πιρελι Router έχει  DDNS ????
Γιατί μου είχαν πει ότι έχει (Φυσικά κάνανε 5 μέρες να μου απαντήσουν )
Γιατί δεν δίνουν σταθερές IP’s.

Φιλικα
 :Cool: 

ps 

Γιατί αν δεν δουλέψει έτσι μου είναι  άχρηστο και φυσικά να κάνω port forwarding,  p2p, και 
όλα τα υπόλοιπα  με FULL CONTROL του   Router. 
Αλλιώς πίσω στην Ον

----------


## gzaro

Καλημέρα. Χάθηκα 2 ημέρες γιατί τρέχω σαν ...Βέγγος.
Δεν έχω καμία ενημέρωση από ON ακόμα. Λέω να τους πάρω να μου πουν τουλάχιστον τον κωδικό ενοικίασης για το video on demand, μήπως επιτέλους δω και καμιά ταινία.
Προσπάθησα μόνο να κάνω port forward μέσω UPnP με 2 προγράμματα (το 1 έχει αναφερθεί εδώ) και δεν παίζουν.

----------


## manicx

> Καλημέρα. Χάθηκα 2 ημέρες γιατί τρέχω σαν ...Βέγγος.
> Δεν έχω καμία ενημέρωση από ON ακόμα. Λέω να τους πάρω να μου πουν τουλάχιστον τον κωδικό ενοικίασης για το video on demand, μήπως επιτέλους δω και καμιά ταινία.
> Προσπάθησα μόνο να κάνω port forward μέσω UPnP με 2 προγράμματα (το 1 έχει αναφερθεί εδώ) και δεν παίζουν.


Ωραία... Ελπιζω τα τηλέφωνα που λένε ότι τα ηχογραφήσανε να τα έχουν ακόμα, για να καταλάβουν τι ανοησίες μας έλεγαν περί P2P και OnLine Games...

----------


## gzaro

> Ωραία... Ελπιζω τα τηλέφωνα που λένε ότι τα ηχογραφήσανε να τα έχουν ακόμα, για να καταλάβουν τι ανοησίες μας έλεγαν περί P2P και OnLine Games...


Καταρχήν τα games τα είδα μια χαρά. Δες τις πρώτες σελίδες του νήματος. Επίσης, έχω γράψει ότι στο utorrent με ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP έχω δει down 280 K/s και up 70 K/s. Παρόλα αυτά, έβγαζε ότι δεν γίνεται κανονικά το port forwarding...

edit: Και μάλλον είδα ότι ζορίζεται ο router με πολλά connections. Δεν είχα όμως χρόνο να κάνω πολλά τεστ

----------


## manicx

> Καταρχήν τα games τα είδα μια χαρά. Δες τις πρώτες σελίδες του νήματος. Επίσης, έχω γράψει ότι στο utorrent με ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP έχω δει down 280 K/s και up 70 K/s. Παρόλα αυτά, έβγαζε ότι δεν γίνεται κανονικά το port forwarding...
> 
> edit: Και μάλλον είδα ότι ζορίζεται ο router με πολλά connections. Δεν είχα όμως χρόνο να κάνω πολλά τεστ


ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να γίνονται update τα stats στους trackers με τα torrents. Αν δεν υπάρχει σωστό port forwarding σημαίνει ότι ο tracker θα σε δείχνει ως unconnectable χωρίς να αλλάζουν τα stats σου από τα incoming connections που τραβάνε data από εσένα... Οπότε, δώρον άδωρο...

edit: To firewall του router είναι ενεργοποιημένο;

----------


## gzaro

> ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα. Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να γίνονται update τα stats στους trackers με τα torrents. Αν δεν υπάρχει σωστό port forwarding σημαίνει ότι ο tracker θα σε δείχνει ως unconnectable χωρίς να αλλάζουν τα stats σου από τα incoming connections που τραβάνε data από εσένα... Οπότε, δώρον άδωρο...
> 
> edit: To firewall του router είναι ενεργοποιημένο;


Έχεις δίκιο για το πρώτο, γι' αυτό έγραψα ότι πρέπει να μας δώσουν admin account. Για το firewall δεν ξέρω, γιατί με on/on δεν φαίνεται καν αυτή η επιλογή στο interface.

----------


## Tem

:Thinking:  διαβάζοντας όλα τα παραπάνω μάλλον πάω για ακύρωση. Προτιμώ κάτι χωρίς περιορισμούς

----------


## Νικαετός

Ωρέ Τεμ, αφού έχεις ήδη 8άρα γραμμή τι το συζητάς για αλλαγή??

----------


## savvaskal

ενημερώθηκα απο τη ΟΝ οτι δεν θα εχουμε κωδικο admin και τις ρυθμισεις θα μας της στελνουν,οταν θα θελουμε να κανουμε κατι στο router θα πρεπει να τιο ζηταμε σε αυτους και αν θελουν το κανουν... :No no:  :Thumb down:

----------


## gzaro

Το φοβόμουν κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## Tem

> Ωρέ Τεμ, αφού έχεις ήδη 8άρα γραμμή τι το συζητάς για αλλαγή??


σωστό και αυτό. Ούτως ή άλλως την 8άρα θα την κρατήσω

----------


## coil

Καλά μιλάμε για αστεία πράγματα!!!!

Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.
Θα πλακώσει όλος ο κόσμος και θα αρχίσει τα requests του στυλ,
ανοιξέ μου αυτή την πόρτα, άνοιξε την άλλη, κάνε forward αυτό 
το port εδώ, το άλλο εκεί ... 

Δεν είναι σοβαροί οι τύποι μου φαίνεται.




> ενημερώθηκα απο τη ΟΝ οτι δεν θα εχουμε κωδικο admin και τις ρυθμισεις θα μας της στελνουν,οταν θα θελουμε να κανουμε κατι στο router θα πρεπει να τιο ζηταμε σε αυτους και αν θελουν το κανουν...

----------


## dream_GR

τι παίζει με το 10.189.xx.xxx

Μίλησα με εναν τεχνικό της ΟΝ, τον Γ.Β. o οποίος με "καθησύχασε" αρκετά.

Το IP address 10.189.xxx.xxx είναι static έτσι πιθανόν δεν θα μας δίνουν username/password. Απλά κάθε pirelli router box αναλογα με την ΜAC address, παίρνει και την ίδια στατική IP, με την οποία σε γνωρίζει η ΟΝ. Ετσι γίνονται και οι χρεώσεις στις ανφίδρομες υπηρεσίες, παραγγελία ταινιών κλπ κλπ

Tώρα πάμε στο επίμαχο θέμα τι γίνεται με τις πραγματικές IP addresses και φυσικά port forwarding.

Εκεί μου έιπε ότι όλοι θα βγαίνουμε έξω με πραγματική IP address (dynamic) της μορφής 91.132.χχχ.χχχ και θα μπορούμε να έχουμε φουλ υπηρεσίες απο P2P, torrents, usenet, obnline gaming, καλά Pings, δεν θα βάζουν φραγή όυτε όριο στο τι θα κάνει ο καθένας. Γνωρίζουν καλά άλλωστε οτι οιμισοί και παραπάνω που θα θέλουν τα 10μbit θα είναι Power users, ή μαλλον download freaks.

Στο θέμα του Port forwarding, θα μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε όποια πόρτα θέλουμε να μας ανοίγουν και να την κάνουν forward όπως τους πούμε εμείς. Μου έδωσε παράδειγμα το PCAnywhere που δουλέυω, ότι θα μπορώ να το σετάρω ευκολα, απλά λέγοντας τους να μου ανοίξουν την τάδε πόρτα...

Λίγο χρονοβόρο και λίγο σπασPX/δικο Αλλά το κάνανε για να αποφύγουν καταχρήσεις λένε.

Δεν ξέρω θα δούμε.

Σημερα εχω στηθεί και περιμένω να έρθει ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να με ενεργοποιήσει, μετά απο αρκετά χ@στήρια τηλεφωνα... δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει τελικά τόση φωνή για ένα κολοίντερνετ!!!! Εμένα με κούρασε και έχω τόσο ξενερώσει απο το περίμενε... περίμενε λίγο ακόμα.... αντε αύριο... αντε ξανα μεθάυριο... την άλλη εβδομάδα... αη σιχτήρ!

----------


## mpregos

> Καλά μιλάμε για αστεία πράγματα!!!!
> 
> Δεν είναι δυνατόν να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.
> Θα πλακώσει όλος ο κόσμος και θα αρχίσει τα requests του στυλ,
> ανοιξέ μου αυτή την πόρτα, άνοιξε την άλλη, κάνε forward αυτό 
> το port εδώ, το άλλο εκεί ... 
> 
> Δεν είναι σοβαροί οι τύποι μου φαίνεται.


Αν ισχυει κάτι τετοιο τοτε πάμε για ακύρωση εννοειται.........
Αλλά τα 65 θα τα πάρω πίσω αν ακύρωσω μες στις πρώτες 15 μέρες????

----------


## savvaskal

θα γινει της ποπης ...αρε γελια εγω εκανα καταγγελια στην εεττ,και ας λενε οτι θα ενεργοποιηθω μεσα στην αλλη βδομαδα,αιτηση 25/1 και ουτε εξοπλισμο ουτε τιποτα περιστερι,αρχες φεβρουαριου με βαλανε να κοψω το connex...

----------


## lariser

Το βλέπω ανεφάρμοστο να "ανοίγουν" τα ports κάθε χρήστη, κατόπιν απαίτησης του. Θα είναι φασαρία και για την On και θα σημαίνει καθυστερημένη εξυπηρέτηση για το χρήστη. Αφήστε που μπαίνουν και ένα σωρό νομικά ζητήματα για την On. 

Γιατί αν μεσολαβεί στη ρύθμιση του modem/router για χρήση προγραμμάτων p2p τότε θα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και υπεύθυνη για το τί θα κατεβάζουν οι χρήστες από αυτά. Ενώ, αν το άφηνε τη ρύθμιση του modem/router στη διακριτική ευκαίρια του χρήστη, θα το έπαιζε Πόντιος Πιλάτος, όπως κάνουν οι περισσότεροι ISPs και θα έβγαινε από τη φασαρία.

Εκτός, αν φοβάται ότι η επέμβαση του χρήστη στον εξοπλισμό θα σημαίνει περισσότερες κλήσεις στο τεχνικό τους τμήμα ή ότι πρέπει να αποθαρρύνουν τους χρήστες να χρησιμοποιούν p2p για τους γνωστούς λόγους (νομιμότητα, συνεχόμενη δέσμευση των πόρων του δικτύου, κτλ)

----------


## Νικαετός

> Αν ισχυει κάτι τετοιο τοτε πάμε για ακύρωση εννοειται.........
> Αλλά τα 65 θα τα πάρω πίσω αν ακύρωσω μες στις πρώτες 15 μέρες????


Αν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί έως την ακύρωση από πολύ χλωμό έως απίθανο. Εάν όχι ίσως έχεις κάποιες ελπίδες μέσω ΕΕΤΤ... (λίγες όμως).

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Στο θέμα του Port forwarding, θα μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε όποια πόρτα θέλουμε να μας ανοίγουν και να την κάνουν forward όπως τους πούμε εμείς. Μου έδωσε παράδειγμα το PCAnywhere που δουλέυω, ότι θα μπορώ να το σετάρω ευκολα, απλά λέγοντας τους να μου ανοίξουν την τάδε πόρτα...
> 
> * Λίγο χρονοβόρο και λίγο σπασPX/δικο Αλλά το κάνανε για να αποφύγουν καταχρήσεις λένε.*


Εμενα αυτο το κομματι παντως δεν μου φανηκε καθολου καθησυχαστικο!

Τι δηλαδη θα μας κανουν κουμαντο ποσο θα κατεβαζουμε καθε μηνα; :Thumb down:

----------


## BoGe

> Το βλέπω ανεφάρμοστο να "ανοίγουν" τα ports κάθε χρήστη, κατόπιν απαίτησης του. Θα είναι φασαρία και για την On και θα σημαίνει καθυστερημένη εξυπηρέτηση για το χρήστη. Αφήστε που μπαίνουν και ένα σωρό νομικά ζητήματα για την On.


Αυτό κάνει και η Telepassport

----------


## savvaskal

η τι ! θα κατεβαζουμε,ειναι νομικο το θεμα φοβουνται για τα κατεβασματα των χρηστων....

----------


## sdikr

> τι παίζει με το 10.189.xx.xxx
> 
> Μίλησα με εναν τεχνικό της ΟΝ, τον Γ.Β. o οποίος με "καθησύχασε" αρκετά.
> 
> Το IP address 10.189.xxx.xxx είναι static έτσι πιθανόν δεν θα μας δίνουν username/password. Απλά κάθε pirelli router box αναλογα με την ΜAC address, παίρνει και την ίδια στατική IP, με την οποία σε γνωρίζει η ΟΝ. Ετσι γίνονται και οι χρεώσεις στις ανφίδρομες υπηρεσίες, παραγγελία ταινιών κλπ κλπ
> 
> Tώρα πάμε στο επίμαχο θέμα τι γίνεται με τις πραγματικές IP addresses και φυσικά port forwarding.
> 
> Εκεί μου έιπε ότι όλοι θα βγαίνουμε έξω με πραγματική IP address (dynamic) της μορφής 91.132.χχχ.χχχ και θα μπορούμε να έχουμε φουλ υπηρεσίες απο P2P, torrents, usenet, obnline gaming, καλά Pings, δεν θα βάζουν φραγή όυτε όριο στο τι θα κάνει ο καθένας. Γνωρίζουν καλά άλλωστε οτι οιμισοί και παραπάνω που θα θέλουν τα 10μbit θα είναι Power users, ή μαλλον download freaks.
> ...


Δυο λύσεις,  τους ζητάς να κάνει  ενα dmz  σε μια ip   και η εφόσον έχεις ενα μηχάνημα  βάζεις soft firewall,  ή πέρνεις ενα ethernet router ,   ή του λες  να σου ανοίξει  πχ κάποια range  για κάποιες  ip  και ανάλογα ρυθμίζεις

----------


## yiapap

Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που δεν έχουμε On οι "εδωπάνου" δηλαδή!

Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα έμπαινα σε μια υπηρεσία/εταιρεία που θα είχε κλειδωμένο τον router ο οποίος είναι στον δικό μου χώρο, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει καμμιά τεχνική αιτιολόγηση για το γιατί κλειδώνεται ο router. Αν ο φόβος τους είναι η αλλαγή των στοιχείων του router για την αποφυγή χρέωσης υπηρεσιών τότε να αλλάξουν το μοντέλο παραγγελίας τους ώστε η πιστοποίηση να γίνεται με άλλο τρόπο και όχι από την ip του router. ΔΕΝ ανακάλυψαν τον τροχό, υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες στις ΗΠΑ ή στην Ευρώπη που κάνουν το ίδιο χωρίς κλειδωμένο router.

Όσο για το "επικοινωνήστε και θα την ανοίξουμε" αυτό πρόϋποθέτει συγκεκριμένο και αποδεκτό επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης. Δηλαδή μέγιστο χρόνο δράσης από τη στιγμή που θα παραλάβουν ένα email ή από τη στιγμή που θα καλέσω την τεχνική υποστήριξη.

<edit>
@sdikr
1. Δε νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσουν στον DMZ και δεν νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να στήσουν ένα gateway server στη DMZ
2. Και μετά; Αν θέλω να αλλάξω εγώ τη δική μου IP; Αν θέλω να βάλω πόρτες ή να αλλάξω πόρτες; Αν πάρω ένα νέο PC;

----------


## gzaro

Για την ip που αναφέρθηκε... στο wan ip του pirelli εγώ είδα 93.2... δεν το θυμάμαι τώρα.

----------


## Νικαετός

Αν ισχύσουν αυτά, προβλέπω να μένουν μόνοι τους, οι ιδιοκτήτες της εταιρίας. Ούτε οι υπάλληλοί τους δεν θα έχουν σύνδεση με αυτούς :Razz:

----------


## adynaton

> Αν ισχύσουν αυτά, προβλέπω να μένουν μόνοι τους, οι ιδιοκτήτες της εταιρίας. Ούτε οι υπάλληλοί τους δεν θα έχουν σύνδεση με αυτούς


Και εγώ αυτό βλέπω. Προλαβαίνουν όμως να αναθεωρήσουν την πολιτική τους μέχρι να ενεργοποιήσουν ΠΛΗΡΩΣ τους πρώτους.

Γιατί αν δεν.... το έχασαν το τρένο.....

----------


## afterglow

> Αν ισχυει κάτι τετοιο τοτε πάμε για ακύρωση εννοειται.........
> Αλλά τα 65 θα τα πάρω πίσω αν ακύρωσω μες στις πρώτες 15 μέρες????


νομιζω μεχρι και τις πρωτες 10 μερες απο την ημερα ενεργοποιησης μπορεις να κανεις ακυρωση και δε θα πληρωσεις τπτ.στους ορους καπου 8α το λεει.


μακαρι να γινεται τελικα Port forwarding γιατι δεν ειναι σοβαρα πραματα αυτα ρεγμτ..

----------


## manicx

H απάντηση που έδωσαν είναι ΤΡΑΓΙΚΗ. Εγώ αν ποτέ ενεργοποιηθώ (Ανάσταση έρχεται), θα θεωρώ αυτό ως πρόβλήμα του εξοπλισμού. Και ας μου πουν αυτοί ότι δεν είναι... Σε χρήστες που δεν έχουν και πολλές γνώσεις, θα περάσει. Σε αυτούς που ξέρουν 2-3 πραγματάκια, όχι. Εγώ θα αρχίσω τα χ....ια email/τηλέφωνα από τώρα. Δηλαδή αν εγώ θέλω να αλλάξω τώρα την πόρτα στο Azureus γιατί μπορεί να είναι blacklisted, θα περιμένω 15 λεπτά στο τηλέφωνο για να μου το κάνει κάποιος που διάβασε ένα manual. Βάλε να στο κάνει και λάθος κι έδεσε το γλυκό.

(ήδη ξεκινάω το ψάξιμο και για άλλους εναλλακτικούς κι ευτυχώς Αγ. Παρασκευή έχει αρκετούς)...

----------


## DJFloor

Χμμμ, εκέινο το πακέτο που δίνει η Βιβόδι πως το λένε....πως το λένε....Α, cableTV.
Για να κάνω ΟFF πριν γίνω ON γιατί μετά δεν θα μαζεύετε η υπόθεση....
No ports? Αστειεύονται όταν λένε μάλιστα ότι απευθύνονται σε power users.

----------


## yiapap

> Δηλαδή αν εγώ θέλω να αλλάξω τώρα την πόρτα στο Azureus γιατί μπορεί να είναι blacklisted, θα περιμένω 15 λεπτά στο τηλέφωνο για να μου το κάνει κάποιος που διάβασε ένα manual.


Μακάρι το πρόβλημά σου να είναι τα 15 λεπτά! 15 λεπτά είναι μόνο η αναμονή για το τεχνικό τμήμα σε παρόχους με πολλούς πελάτες!
Σκέψου αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι για τη δουλειά σου (να ανοίξεις μια πόρτα για να μπει κάποιος στον Η/Υ σου με το ΧΥΖ πρόγραμμα), Παρασκευή στις 8μμ... πριν την Καθαρά Δευτέρα. Θα του πεις 'Έλα Αλέκο, πότε είπες ότι θέλεις να μπεις στον υπολογιστή μου;"

----------


## dream-maniac

περιμενω να ακουσω και αλλα...
μεχρι αυριο το πρωι που θα κανω ακυρωση!!
απο εκει και μετα δεν ασχολουμε ξανα με την ον!
ο μονος λογος που την διαλεξα αντι για βιβοντι ,ηταν η onrec υπηρεσια.
αλλιως συμφερει πιο πολυ η βιβοντι!!
απεριοριστα τηλεφωνα-ιντερνετ 20mbps.
δεν θα κατσω να σκασω για την tv και την υπηρεσια onrec!!(μονο αυτη με ενδιεφερε απο την tv)
αν ειναι δυνατον να κλειδωνουν το router!
ευτυχως προχτες εκανα αιτηση!!
bye on!!!

----------


## manicx

Όπως είπα, ήδη ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω εναλλακτικούς. Και αν διάβαζαν όπως είπαν οι τεχνικοί τους το adslgr.com ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν να διαβάζουν... Η πλάκα είναι να είσαι επαρχία και να κάνεις remote desktop στο PC σου. Όπως αναφέρθηκε, με το που πάρεις τηλέφωνο από επαρχία, σου βγαίνει τηλεφωνητής που λέει ότι η περιοχή δεν καλύπτεται κλπ κλπ και τρως χυλόπιτα. Θα παίρνεις τηλ πληροφορίες καταλόγου, να σου πουν το τηλ της ON χωρίς 801, για να περιμένεις 30 λεπτά για να σου ανοίξουν πόρτα. Μόνο στο Ελλάντα....

----------


## Hellraiser76

Τι να πω πεφτω απο τα συννεφα με αυτα που διαβαζω οτι σας ειπανε για το port forwarding!!!

Περιμενω να δω αν θα επιβεβαιωθουν και στη πραξη και σε αυτη την περιπτωση εχω στειλει την αιτηση διακοπης χωρις 2η σκεψη.

Νταβαντζιλικια στη συνδεση μου δεν ανεχομαι απο καμμια εταιρια!

----------


## zachos

Αν υπαρχει προβλημα με τον κλειδωμενο ρουτερ, γινετε να βαλετε εναν αλλο ρουτερ απο την αγορα για την συνδεση; Τοτε θα πρεπει να αλλαζεις ισως το καλωδιο ethernet οποτε ειναι να δεις tv, αλλα απο το τιποτα.

----------


## gzaro

> Ακριβώς αυτό μου είπαν και μένα... Όταν ρώτησα αν μπορώ να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στο router για να ασφαλίσω το wireless network με MAC filtering κλπ καθώς και port forwarding, μου είπαν ότι όταν συγχρονίσει το router και έχω internet, τόσο το router όσο και το TV-Box κατεβάζουν ένα configuration file με τελικές ρυθμίσεις και τότε ΙΣΩΣ να μπορώ να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση. Καλά, καθήστε να τελειώσει η ιστορία και να μην γίνονται αυτά που μου είχαν πει όταν έκανα την αίτηση και θα έχουμε τρελλά γέλια...


Σε εμένα που παίζει και το internet και το tv-box κανονικά δεν είδα τίποτα... Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, θα το κοιτάξω πάλι όταν πάω σπίτι, αλλά νομίζω ότι MAC filtering στο wlan γίνεται με on/on

----------


## sdikr

> Ευτυχώς δηλαδή που δεν έχουμε On οι "εδωπάνου" δηλαδή!
> 
> Ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν θα έμπαινα σε μια υπηρεσία/εταιρεία που θα είχε κλειδωμένο τον router ο οποίος είναι στον δικό μου χώρο, ειδικά από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει καμμιά τεχνική αιτιολόγηση για το γιατί κλειδώνεται ο router. Αν ο φόβος τους είναι η αλλαγή των στοιχείων του router για την αποφυγή χρέωσης υπηρεσιών τότε να αλλάξουν το μοντέλο παραγγελίας τους ώστε η πιστοποίηση να γίνεται με άλλο τρόπο και όχι από την ip του router. ΔΕΝ ανακάλυψαν τον τροχό, υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες στις ΗΠΑ ή στην Ευρώπη που κάνουν το ίδιο χωρίς κλειδωμένο router.
> 
> Όσο για το "επικοινωνήστε και θα την ανοίξουμε" αυτό πρόϋποθέτει συγκεκριμένο και αποδεκτό επίπεδο εξυπηρέτησης. Δηλαδή μέγιστο χρόνο δράσης από τη στιγμή που θα παραλάβουν ένα email ή από τη στιγμή που θα καλέσω την τεχνική υποστήριξη.
> 
> <edit>
> @sdikr
> 1. Δε νομίζω ότι θα συμφωνήσουν στον DMZ και δεν νομίζω ότι όλοι έχουν τη δυνατότητα να στήσουν ένα gateway server στη DMZ
> 2. Και μετά; Αν θέλω να αλλάξω εγώ τη δική μου IP; Αν θέλω να βάλω πόρτες ή να αλλάξω πόρτες; Αν πάρω ένα νέο PC;


gateway  server  

Αν δεν έχουν δυνατότητα για αυτό τότε μάλλον δεν έχουν δυνατότητα  για το ρυθμίσμα στις πόρτες  :Wink: 




> Μακάρι το πρόβλημά σου να είναι τα 15 λεπτά! 15 λεπτά είναι μόνο η αναμονή για το τεχνικό τμήμα σε παρόχους με πολλούς πελάτες!
> Σκέψου αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι για τη δουλειά σου (να ανοίξεις μια πόρτα για να μπει κάποιος στον Η/Υ σου με το ΧΥΖ πρόγραμμα), Παρασκευή στις 8μμ... πριν την Καθαρά Δευτέρα. Θα του πεις 'Έλα Αλέκο, πότε είπες ότι θέλεις να μπεις στον υπολογιστή μου;"


vnc  listen mode  μηπως,  σίγουρα είναι πρόβλημα αλλά όχι το τέλος του κόσμου


Και σίγουρα δεν συμφώνω με την λογική τους,  αλλά σκέψου το οτί αυτός ο router  πλέον δίνει και αλλά πράγματα,  αν μπεί ο αλλος και τα κάνει μαντάρα   θα ρίχνει μετά το φταίξιμο στην On

----------


## D.K.

> Αν υπαρχει προβλημα με τον κλειδωμενο ρουτερ, γινετε να βαλετε εναν αλλο ρουτερ απο την αγορα για την συνδεση; Τοτε θα πρεπει να αλλαζεις ισως το καλωδιο ethernet οποτε ειναι να δεις tv, αλλα απο το τιποτα.


Χθές έκανα κ εγώ την αίτηση κ είμαι στο 1 σφυράκι.

Αυτή η εταιρεία μου φαινότανε διαφορετική στην αρχή...

Η κοπέλα στο τηλ φάνηκε ευγενέστατη μου έστειλε αμέσως τις αιτήσεις συμπληρωμένες κ τα στοιχεία για το ΜyΟn με sms. Δεν μάσησε τα λόγια της κ μου είπε ότι θα πάρει τουλάχιστον 1 μήνα να συνδεθώ αλλά καλού κακού να υπολογίζω παραπάνω. Όλα αυτά καλά, αν όμως ισχύει αυτό με τα forwards τότε έχω απογοητευτεί πολύ, πάρα πολύ...

Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχουμε στοιχεία για να χρησημοποιήσουμε άλλον router. Ο δικός μου παίζει με adsl2+ αλλά χωρίς στοιχεία για login τι να το κάνεις...

Ελπίζω να αναθεωρήσουν αυτό με τα ports...

----------


## ermis333

> μόλις μου ανοιξε το τηλέφωνο... και εχω αριθμό 211-7ΧΧΧΧΧΧ
> 
> καλεί με καλούν όλα ΟΚ.
> 
> Περιμένω τεχνικό να με συνδέσει... βασικά τι να συνδέσει αφου και το καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμητή εχω φέρει μέσα στο σπίτι και το ρουτερ εχω βάλει "ΟΝ" και το sagem Οκ, τι θα έρθει να κάνει? Θα μετρήσει ποιότητα γραμμής?
> 
> Επίσης το κακό που βλέπω είναι οτι δεν εχω συγχρονήσει ποτέ πάνω απο 7500kbps το download αυτό αλλάζει... ή το παντρεύτηκα?


Όταν έρθει ο τεχνικός το θέμα του συγχρονισμού να το τονίσεις, με αυτόν τον τρόπο μπορείς να πετύχεις καλύτερη τιμή. Λογικά κάτι θα αναφέρουν οι όροι. :Wink:

----------


## kitrinos21

Λοιπον πριν λιγο διαβασα απο καποιους οτι μαλλον θα δεν θα μπορουμε να κανουμε Port forward στο Router μας και προβληματίστηκα αρκετα μιας με ενδιαφερει αρκετα (P2P,Remote....) 
Ετσι τους πηρα ενα τηλ ζητησα εναν τεχνικο και που ειπε οτι ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΤΕ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ το Router θα ειναι κλειδωμενο και μονο εμεις μεσο Remote ή με το να ερθει τεχνικος και να το κανει( :No no: αστεια πραγματα κατα την γνωμη μου)
Και φυσικα μολις μου το ειπε αυτο αφου δεν βολευει (εμενα μπορει αλλοι να μην εχουν προβλημα) ακυρωσα και την αιτηση που ειχα κανει την Δευτερα 12/3[/SIZE]  :Thumb down:

----------


## naftis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους
Εγώ όταν έκανα αίτηση στην ΟΝ  στης 8-2-2007
Τους ρώτησα αν μπορώ να  κάνω ότι θέλω στον Router από P2P ,VPN  PORT Forwaring, R.Desktop , kai ότι άλλο θελο να κανο στον router (εκτός από τις δικές τους ρυθμίσεις )
Είμαι  Domain Administrator στην δουλεία μου και αν δεν μπορώ να κάνω ότι χρειάζομαι τότε να σταματήσετε την αίτηση μου .
Και μου απάντησαν ότι θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο και κατά τις 15-2-2007 με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι μπορώ να τα κάνω όλα αυτά φυσικά + και αν έχει ο  router  τους DDNS  
Αφού δεν έχουν  σταθερή  IP’s και μου είπαν ναι μπορείς.
Τότε προχωράμε τους είπα  και φυσικά μετράμε από τις 15-2-2007 και όχι από τις 8-2-2007 οκ τους είπα.

Σήμερα πριν από λίγο μου άφησαν τα 2 κουτιά για να δούμε…………..
Το απόγευμα θα είμαι σπίτι και τα ξανάλεμε…..

Έχω και το Όνομα του υπαλλήλου που μου απάντησε..


Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα τα κάνουν όλα αυτά  αλλιώς θα χάσουν πολλά…….. 
 :Cool:

----------


## manicx

Να ζητήσω να ανοίξει ξανά το θέμα με το port forwarding; Δεν αποτελεί μόνο ένα θέμα του forum αλλά αν το forum το διαβάζουν και οι τεχνικοί της ON όπως έχουν πει, καλό είναι να διευκρινίζεται το πρόβλημα μπας και ξυπνήσουν. ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.... 10mbps για http κι FTP μόνo;

Εdit: Άσε που η Online φόρμα για αποστολή email σκάει με μήνυμα invalid URL...

----------


## kitrinos21

Λοιπον πριν λιγο διαβασα απο καποιους οτι μαλλον θα δεν θα μπορουμε να κανουμε Port forward στο Router μας και προβληματίστηκα αρκετα μιας με ενδιαφερει αρκετα (P2P,Remote....)
Ετσι τους πηρα ενα τηλ ζητησα εναν τεχνικο και που ειπε οτι ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΡΑΞΕΤΕ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ το Router θα ειναι κλειδωμενο και μονο εμεις μεσο Remote ή με το να ερθει τεχνικος και να το κανει(αστεια πραγματα κατα την γνωμη μου)
Και φυσικα μολις μου το ειπε αυτο αφου δεν βολευει (εμενα μπορει αλλοι να μην εχουν προβλημα) ακυρωσα και την αιτηση που ειχα κανει την Δευτερα 12/3

@sdikr ανοιξα νεο post γιατι εδω γινεται λιγο χαμος σορυ παντος

----------


## sdikr

> Να ζητήσω να ανοίξει ξανά το θέμα με το port forwarding; Δεν αποτελεί μόνο ένα θέμα του forum αλλά αν το forum το διαβάζουν και οι τεχνικοί της ON όπως έχουν πει, καλό είναι να διευκρινίζεται το πρόβλημα μπας και ξυπνήσουν. ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.... 10mbps για http κι FTP μόνo;
> 
> Εdit: Άσε που η Online φόρμα για αποστολή email σκάει με μήνυμα invalid URL...


δηλαδή   θέλεις να πείς οτι δεν έχουν διαβάσει τις  5 + τελευταίες  σελίδες  αλλά θα διαβάσουν το νεό;

----------


## john341

Εγω να ρωτησω κατι αλλο.Αν βαλω το δικο μου router πισω απο τον pirreli σε bridge mode θα μου παιζει το port forwarding?To firewall σιγουρα θα παιζει.Δεν εχω εμπιστοσινη σε κανεναν να παιζει με το router μου.

----------


## blend

Αν δεν έχουν ήδη διαβάσει οι της ΟΝ το τι λέμε εδώ, έχασαν.

Ενα ακόμα thread δεν προσφέρει κάτι.

*Κλειδωμένος* εξοπλισμός?? *Κλειδωμένη* ΟΝ.

Εχασαν πρίν ακόμη παίξουν στην αγορά.

Και δεν είναι οτι θα χάσουν πελατεία μόνο, αλλά και οι συνέπειες απο τις αγωγές που θα γίνουν από αυτούς που θα χάσουν και το τηλέφωνο τους στην φορητότητα.

----------


## savvaskal

τι να πω θα δειξει για ολα αυτα τελικα,εγω παντως εκανα καταγγελια στην εεττ και τους πηρα να τους δωσω και τον αριθμο πρωτοκολου που μου εδωσαν απο την εεττ,για να δουμε...οσα δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια...ελεγε η γιαγια μου!

----------


## Hellraiser76

Μηπως να στελναμε μια επιστολη διαμαρτυριας για να καταλαβουν οτι δεν ειμαστε προβατα και οτι δεν προκειται να ανεχτουμε αυτη τη συμπεριφορα;

----------


## yiapap

> vnc  listen mode  μηπως,  σίγουρα είναι πρόβλημα αλλά όχι το τέλος του κόσμου
> 
> 
> Και σίγουρα δεν συμφώνω με την λογική τους,  αλλά σκέψου το οτί αυτός ο router  πλέον δίνει και αλλά πράγματα,  αν μπεί ο αλλος και τα κάνει μαντάρα   θα ρίχνει μετά το φταίξιμο στην On


Sorry αλλά συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ, όχι μόνο σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Vnc listen mode, οκ αλλά πρέπει και ο άλλος να χρησιμοποιεί vnc. Το remote ομως το ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα. Αύριο θα θέλει να σου μιλήσει κάποιος μέσω του νέου Skypbuster. Και όπως ξέρεις θα σου πει "βάλτο" ως γνωστόν Παρασκευή 8μμ (Νόμος του Murphy). Παραμεθαύριο θα θέλεις το νέο supa-dup IM πρόγραμμα το νέο p2p πρόγραμμα το οποιοδήποτε.
Για να σου το θέσω και αλλιώς: Σκέψου πόσο συχνά πάει κάποιος και αλλάζει το nat στον router. Αν είναι power user τότε σίγουρα το κάνει αρκετές φορές το χρόνο. Τώρα σκέψου αν κάθε μια από αυτές τις φορές πρέπει να παίρνει τηλέφωνο σε μια τεχνική υποστήριξη που αν κρίνουμε από τον μέσο όρο θα είναι αργή και προβληματική.

Όσο για το να τα κάνει μαντάρα... Εντάξει το ίδιο ισχύει για οποιονδήποτε router και οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία! Γι αυτό είμαστε εμείς εδώ για να διορθώνουμε τις μαντάρες  :Razz:

----------


## D.K.

Off Topic


		Μπορεί να φανεί χαζό αλλά έχετε δοκιμάσει τίποτα default?

Πρός το παρόν βρήκα αυτά:

Pirelli	Pirelli Router		Multi	admin	mu	Admin		No	2003-3-10	2005-13-7
Pirelli	Pirelli Router		Multi	admin	microbusiness	Admin		No	2003-3-10	2005-13-7
Pirelli	Pirelli Router		Multi	user	password	Admin		No	2003-3-10	2005-13-7
Pirelli	Pirelli AGE-SB	  HTTP	admin	smallbusiness	Admin			2005-10-07	2005-10-07
Pirelli	AGE ADSL Router		Multi	admin	microbusiness	Admin			2006-02-01	2006-02-01
Pirelli	AGE ADSL Router		Multi	user	password	User			2006-02-01	2006-02-01


Επειδή δεν έχω πάρει εξοπλισμό ακόμα όταν τον πάρω θα προσπαθήσω να βρώ το pass με κάποιο utility. Λογικά σε όλα το ίδιο πρέπει να έχουν. Το username είναι σίγουρα admin.

----------


## whatfor

Και σε εμένα τα ιδια είπαν πριν λίγο αλλά με πιο ασαφή τρόπο. Ότι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα ζητάμε απο την ΟΝ να ανοίγει κάποιες πόρτες σε περίπτωση που κάποια εφαρμογή δεν λειτουργεί σωστα.
Αν και με διαβεβαιώνουν οτι οπως έχει σεταριστεί απο την εταιρεία το ρουτερ δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα... εμένα παντως το μTorrent διαμαρτυρεται... Τώρα το "μάλλον" σημαίνει οτι μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτο????

----------


## coil

> Sorry αλλά συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ, όχι μόνο σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Vnc listen mode, οκ αλλά πρέπει και ο άλλος να χρησιμοποιεί vnc. Το remote ομως το ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα. Αύριο θα θέλει να σου μιλήσει κάποιος μέσω του νέου Skypbuster. Και όπως ξέρεις θα σου πει "βάλτο" ως γνωστόν Παρασκευή 8μμ (Νόμος του Murphy). Παραμεθαύριο θα θέλεις το νέο supa-dup IM πρόγραμμα το νέο p2p πρόγραμμα το οποιοδήποτε.
> Για να σου το θέσω και αλλιώς: Σκέψου πόσο συχνά πάει κάποιος και αλλάζει το nat στον router. Αν είναι power user τότε σίγουρα το κάνει αρκετές φορές το χρόνο. Τώρα σκέψου αν κάθε μια από αυτές τις φορές πρέπει να παίρνει τηλέφωνο σε μια τεχνική υποστήριξη που αν κρίνουμε από τον μέσο όρο θα είναι αργή και προβληματική.
> 
> Όσο για το να τα κάνει μαντάρα... Εντάξει το ίδιο ισχύει για οποιονδήποτε router και οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία! Γι αυτό είμαστε εμείς εδώ για να διορθώνουμε τις μαντάρες


Με κάλυψες απόλυτα, ειδικά σε ότι αφορά τους power users.

----------


## Dimitris73

Μάλλον περιμένουν ενδεχόμενο κράξιμο... Οπότε αν τους κράξουμε τωρα που είναι νωρίς ακομη ίσως κάτι να γίνει...

----------


## ermis333

Φαντάζομαι θα μπορεί να παίξει μέσω οποιαδήποτε router της αγοράς, απαγορεύεται μια εταιρία να δίνει μόνο το δικό της εξοπλισμό. Απλά θα υπάρχει το λεγόμενο, για να εγγυηθούμε τις υπηρεσίας μας θα πρέπει να έχετε το δικό μας εξοπλισμό.

Οπότε παίρνετε ένα ωραίο router και καθαρίζετε.

----------


## D.K.

> Φαντάζομαι θα μπορεί να παίξει μέσω οποιαδήποτε router της αγοράς, απαγορεύεται μια εταιρία να δίνει μόνο το δικό της εξοπλισμό. Απλά θα υπάρχει το λεγόμενο, για να εγγυηθούμε τις υπηρεσίας μας θα πρέπει να έχετε το δικό μας εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Οπότε παίρνετε ένα ωραίο router και καθαρίζετε.


Για 99999 φορά: Δεν έχουμε Στοιχεία Login ή και στα Αγγλικά: We don't have login information!!!


 :Razz:

----------


## adynaton

gzaro και whatfor στο status βλέπετε στο Gateway το UPnP enabled?

Αν ναι και τρέχετε  WindowsXP  το SSDP Discovery Service τρεχει? Αν ναι, το βλέπετε το pirelli ως UPnP device?

----------


## coil

Let me take a wild guess ...

Κοινώς τι πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει στην πράξη.
Έχουν προβλέψει την χρήση διαφόρων προγραμμάτων από τους χρήστες (P2P, torrent clients, etc)
και σε αυτή την βάση έχουν config files σε κάποιον server τα οποία και διαβάζουν οι router 
για να κάνουν set τις ρυθμίσεις. 
Κάθε φορά λοιπόν που θα σκάει τηλέφωνο από κάποιον για να γίνει 
η οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή λόγω ενός καινούργιου π.χ. P2P client, θα κάνουν
update το config file για να το κάνεις download και apply στον router.
Όταν κάποιος θέλει συγκεκριμένο port forward γιατί 
π.χ. θέλει να σηκώσει web server εκεί θα επεμβαίνουν remotely. 

Κάπως έτσι το φαντάζομαι το σκηνικό και δυστυχώς δεν με ικανοποιεί καθόλου  :Sad: 




> Και σε εμένα τα ιδια είπαν πριν λίγο αλλά με πιο ασαφή τρόπο. Ότι ΜΑΛΛΟΝ θα ζητάμε απο την ΟΝ να ανοίγει κάποιες πόρτες σε περίπτωση που κάποια εφαρμογή δεν λειτουργεί σωστα.
> Αν και με διαβεβαιώνουν οτι οπως έχει σεταριστεί απο την εταιρεία το ρουτερ δε θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα... εμένα παντως το μTorrent διαμαρτυρεται... Τώρα το "μάλλον" σημαίνει οτι μπορεί να αλλάξει αυτο????

----------


## Silent Air

Ωραια εκανα αιτηση για δεκαρα γραμμη για να βλέπω τα mails  μου....  :Stunned:

----------


## Tem

> Ωραια εκανα αιτηση για δεκαρα γραμμη για να βλέπω τα mails  μου....


για mails αρκεί και ένα απλό παλιομοδίτικο μόντεμ σε συνδυασμό με σύνδεση μέσω ΕΠΑΚ  :Thumb down:

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Ωραια εκανα αιτηση για δεκαρα γραμμη για να βλέπω τα mails  μου....



Μην προτρεχεις φιλε μου...βλεπεις και μονος σου οτι μεσα σε 1 ωρα εχουμε ακουσει 3 διαφορετικες εκδοχες για το τι θα ισχυει.

Ας περιμενουμε να δουμε στη πραξη τι θα γινει...

----------


## naftis

Αν δεν μου δώσουν FULL πρόσβαση στον Ρουτερ τους την έχω κάνει από την ΟΝ 
Και από ότι καταλαβαίνω θα την κάνουν και άλλοι …………Δεν το συζητάω 
Το TV Box  δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο όσο το DSL.


Φιλικά
 :Cool: 

P.S 

Απλά μου απάντησαν ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση στον Ρουτερ και τους είπα ότι αν δεν έχω πρόσβαση τότε τα ακυρώνω όλα και ΤΕΛΟΣ η ΟΝ
Αν δεν μου δώσουν FULL πρόσβαση στον Ρουτερ τους την έχω κάνει από την ΟΝ 
Και από ότι καταλαβαίνω θα την κάνουν και άλλοι …………Δεν το συζητάω 
Το TV Box  δεν με ενδιαφέρει τόσο όσο το DSL

----------


## mach

Αυτά που έχουν ειπωθεί για το upnp είναι εντελώς άκυρα. Μπορεί να βοηθάει την κατάσταση αλλά αποτελεί τεράστια τρύπα ασφαλείας ειδικά στα xp όπου πρέπει να απενεργοποιείται άμεσα.
Και φυσικά δεν αποτελεί σε καμιά περίπτωση εναλλακτική του forwarding.
Είχα αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι σοβαρά την On αλλά με αυτά που διαβάζω μου σηκώθηκε η τρίχα.

----------


## blend

Μόλις επικοινώνησα με την ΟΝ για ακύρωση. Με ρώτησαν τον λόγο και τους τον είπα. Η κοπέλα με πέρασε σε έναν τεχνικό, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι ήδη έχουν πολλές ακυρώσεις λόγω του κλειδωμένου router.

Μου είπε όμως ότι η εταιρία είναι ενήμερη για το ζήτημα που έχει δημιουργηθεί, και μου πρότεινε να περιμένω 2-3 μέρες πριν ακυρώσω, γιατί *πιθανόν* θα υπάρξει ρύθμιση (?), ανακοίνωση (?) για το θέμα.

Ναι, βέβαια......  :Thinking:

----------


## Dimitris73

Μάλλον μας διαβάζουν...  :RTFM:

----------


## blend

> Μάλλον μας διαβάζουν...


...και μάλλον μας ....γράφουν!  :Razz:

----------


## justice

Αν το port forward είναι disable μέχρι να γίνει η ενεργοποίηση και σε εμένα θα ακυρώσω την σύνδεση ! 
Προτείνω να ανοιχτεί topic με poll και να ψηφίσουμε όλοι όσοι θα προβούμε σε ακύρωση αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση ! Όταν παίρνεις internet είναι τουλάχιστον παράνομο να σου κλειδώνουν τις μισές χρήσεις του....
 :Thumb down:   :No no:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Εγω το ξαναλεω...ειμαστε 140 τοσοι εδω μεσα που εχουμε κανει αιτηση στην ΟΝ!

Αμα στελναμε μια ενυπογραφη επιστολη διαμαρτυριας στην ΟΝ γιαυτο το θεμα με την προειδοποιηση οτι αμα δεν αλλαξουν τακτικη θα ακυρωσουμε τις αιτησεις μας εχουμε να χασουμε τιποτα;

----------


## lariser

Όχι. Είμαστε μαζί σου. Και συμφωνώ με τη λογική ότι αν δε γίνει από νωρίς μετά θα είναι δύσκολο να τους το κόψεις...

----------


## nickg78

Αστεία πράγματα... "δεν σας παρέχουμε port forwarding" και "πάρτε μας τηλέφωνο κάθε φορά που θέλει να γίνει μια ρύθμιση μισού λεπτού που θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε κι οι ίδιοι". 

Τι πάει να πει αποφυγή κατάχρησης; Δεν λέω, είναι οι πρώτες μέρες λειτουργίας του δικτύου, αλλά αν δεν έχουν την υποδομή να παρέχουν 10-15 Mbps για όλες τις υπηρεσίες, απλά ας μην τα διαφημίζουν. Τι να τα κάνει δηλαδή ο κόσμος τα 15 Mbps; Μόνο για mail, IRC και MSN Messenger; 

Άδικα ανυπομονούσα τελικά να φτάσει το δίκτυο της On στην περιοχή μου τον Ιούνιο. Λυπάμαι αλλά αν δεν αλλάξουν πολιτική, όχι δεν θα πάρω... Επιστροφή στις ελπίδες για Forthnet/HOL από Δεκέμβριο 2007.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Σκεφτειτε και το εξης...ηδη θα τους εχουν παρει πολλοι αγανακτισμενοι για να ακυρωσουν τις αιτησεις τους.

Αμα δουνε και 140 ατομα ταυτογχρονα να τους απειλουν με ακυρωση...ε δεν θα το αφησουν ετσι!

----------


## apok

Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου φαίνεται κατα κάποιο τροπο σωστό?

----------


## kitrinos21

> Σκεφτειτε και το εξης...ηδη θα τους εχουν παρει πολλοι αγανακτισμενοι για να ακυρωσουν τις αιτησεις τους.
> 
> Αμα δουνε και 140 ατομα ταυτογχρονα να τους απειλουν με ακυρωση...ε δεν θα το αφησουν ετσι!


Μακαρι να γινει ετσι γιατι εγω την ακυρωσα καπακια κ τους ειπα οτι αν αλλαξει τοτε πολυ ευχαριστως να ξανα κανω αιτηση

----------


## lariser

Υπάρχει κανείς εθελοντής να συντάξει μια επιστολή που να τους σταλεί με e-mail, στην οποία να αναφέρονται και τα ονόματα αυτών που την υπογράφουν μαζί με τον 4ψήφιο αριθμό της αίτησης τους;

----------


## justice

Σκεφτείτε το σοβαρά και να προχωρήσουμε σε κάτι δραστικό όσο είναι καιρός !!!!!

----------


## naftis

Φαίνεται ότι δεν θέλουν Advanced Users  Το γιατί το καταλαβαίνετε πιστεύω :Cool: 
 Και εγω ειμαι μεσα παιδια...

----------


## apok

Ας ξεδιπλώσω τον συλλογισμό μου...

Δεν πιστεύω οτι δεν θέλουν advanced users.. άλλωστε define "advanced "..
Αυτό που προσπαθούν να αποφύγουν είναι να " κωλώσουν " τα dslam τους με τα διςμύρια connections που θα κάνουν τα p2p προγράμματα.. Και σε αυτο είμαι μαζί τους..
Γιατί π.χ εγώ να μην μπορώ να κατεβάσω μια linux διανομή επειδή άλλοι 50 εκείνη τη στιγμή έχουν φορτώσει στα μουλαροειδή τους ΟΛΟ το σύμπαν για να το κατεβάσουν?

Σε αυτο που δεν ειμαι, ειναι ότι θα έπρεπε να βάλουν ένα διαχωρισμό.. αλλά εκεί ειναι marketίστικο το θέμα.. να έλεγαν π.χ 35€/μηνα flat rate αλλά και Χ€/μήνα για κάθε Mbyte παραπάνω απο τα π.χ 500 το μήνα.. ή άμα θες να κατεβάσεις ολο το ηλιακό σύστημα, μαζί με τις μαυρες τρύπες, στο πι σι σου τότε θα μας σκας π.χ 60€/μηνα..

Ειμαι μαζί τους στην κίνηση, αλλά όχι στον τρόπο με τον οποιο λανσάρεται

----------


## justice

Πριν λίγο μίλησα και εγώ με τεχνικό και μου είπε ότι θα ανοίγουν αυτοί τις πόρτες μετά από δικό μας request ! Μαλακίες δηλαδή.. 
Λόγω security λέει έχουν κλειδώσει όλες τις πόρτες...

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Ας ξεδιπλώσω τον συλλογισμό μου...
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω οτι δεν θέλουν advanced users.. άλλωστε define "advanced "..
> Αυτό που προσπαθούν να αποφύγουν είναι να " κωλώσουν " τα dslam τους με τα διςμύρια connections που θα κάνουν τα p2p προγράμματα.. Και σε αυτο είμαι μαζί τους..
> Γιατί π.χ εγώ να μην μπορώ να κατεβάσω μια linux διανομή επειδή άλλοι 50 εκείνη τη στιγμή έχουν φορτώσει στα μουλαροειδή τους ΟΛΟ το σύμπαν για να το κατεβάσουν?
> 
> Σε αυτο που δεν ειμαι, ειναι ότι θα έπρεπε να βάλουν ένα διαχωρισμό.. αλλά εκεί ειναι marketίστικο το θέμα.. να έλεγαν π.χ 35€/μηνα flat rate αλλά και Χ€/μήνα για κάθε Mbyte παραπάνω απο τα π.χ 500 το μήνα.. ή άμα θες να κατεβάσεις ολο το ηλιακό σύστημα, μαζί με τις μαυρες τρύπες, στο πι σι σου τότε θα μας σκας π.χ 60€/μηνα..
> 
> Ειμαι μαζί τους στην κίνηση, αλλά όχι στον τρόπο με τον οποιο λανσάρεται


Απο τη στιγμη που υποτιθεται θα ανοιγουν οποιες θυρες τους ζητησεις τι νοημα εχουν ολα τα παραπανω που γραφεις;

----------


## spsomas

Εγώ πάντως συμφωνώ με τον apok θα δίνω τα 35€ όπως και κάποιοι άλλοι οι οποίοι θα τρώνε όλο το διαθέσιμο bandwith για να κατεβάσουν όλο το σύμπαν σε 2 μέρες. Βέβαια το τι κάνει κανείς με την σύνδεσή του είναι δικό του θέμα αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν όλοι κάνουν αυτή την "δουλειά" και αυτός ο ένας θα λέει ότι δεν πάει η ΟΝ και μετά η κάθε ΟΝ. Οπότε κάποιο "μέτρο" στον down καλό θα ήταν. Τέλος συμφωνώ με τον apok και +1

----------


## Craven

> Εμένα πάλι γιατί μου φαίνεται κατα κάποιο τροπο σωστό?


Φυσικά και δεν είναι... όταν δίνεις ένα πακέτο με την τάδε ταχύτητα το σωστό είναι αυτή εφόσον την αγοράζει ο χρήστης (την χρήση της) να την διαχειριστεί αυτός όπως θέλει και όχι όπως θέλεις εσύ. Δεν έχει νόημα να δώσω 50mbit όταν σου κόβω τα περισσότερα ή σου βάζω κόφτες στο 1 πχ...

Απ την άλλη είναι δικαίωμα μεν της κάθε εταιρείας να βάλει περιορισμούς στα πακέτα της και οι χρήστες να επιλέξουν αν θέλουν οι όχι... αλλά αυτό μονο αν το έχει ξεκαθαρίσει απ την αρχή και όχι μια να λέει θα είναι ανοιχτά τα πάντα μια όχι μια το σκεφτόμαστε κτλ... Πόσοι πίστεψαν αυτά που έλεγαν άνθρωποι της On ότι δεν θα υπάρχουν περιορισμοί, κλειδωμένοι router κτλ και τελικά την πάτησαν και δεσμεύτηκαν?

Εγώ προσωπικά είχα συμπληρώσει την αίτηση και ήμουν έτοιμος να την στείλω.. τώρα για την ώρα τουλάχιστον, μόλις με έχασαν  :Thumb down:

----------


## coil

Και εγώ την ίδια ενημέρωση είχα, αλλά ο τεχνικός μου ανέφερε ότι 
θα υπάρξει ανακοίνωση σχετικά με το θέμα και πολύ πιθανόν
να έχουμε και κάποια αναδίπλωση από την πλευρά τους.
Ευελπιστώ ότι θα μας δωθεί τελικά η δυνατότητα για port forwarding.

Ο ισχυρισμός του τεχνικού για λόγους security δεν στέκει κατά την 
γνώμη μου. Το αν εγώ θα δεχθώ attacks στην πόρτα 5000/UDP 
δεν πρέπει να αφορά την ON έτσι ώστε να με προστατέψει με κάποιο τρόπο.
Αυτό είναι δικό μου θέμα.




> Πριν λίγο μίλησα και εγώ με τεχνικό και μου είπε ότι θα ανοίγουν αυτοί τις πόρτες μετά από δικό μας request ! Μαλακίες δηλαδή.. 
> Λόγω security λέει έχουν κλειδώσει όλες τις πόρτες...

----------


## flevio

αν το κλειδωμενο ρουτερ το μεταφερουμε σαν θεμα στις ειδησεις του adslgr
δε νομιζω να παραμεινει ετσι πανω απο 24 ωρες.. :Whistle: 

επισης ετσι σε αποκλειουν απο την αγορα  αλλης μαρκας router 
πραγμα που μαλλον ειναι παρανομο.. :Thinking:  

ας κατεβασει ο καθενας οσες μαυρες τρυπες συμπαντος θελει...
δε θα πρεπει να κοπει το ποδι για να χωρεσει το παπουτσι.. :Thumb down: 
δεν ειμαστε πια ολοι στον οτε.. εχει πορτοκαλιες και απο δω και απο κει.. :Wink:

----------


## manicx

> Ας ξεδιπλώσω τον συλλογισμό μου...
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω οτι δεν θέλουν advanced users.. άλλωστε define "advanced "..
> Αυτό που προσπαθούν να αποφύγουν είναι να " κωλώσουν " τα dslam τους με τα διςμύρια connections που θα κάνουν τα p2p προγράμματα..


Στο εξωτερικό, με 3μύρια connections δεν παρατηρείται πρόβλημα. Οπότε, είτε η υποδομή τους είναι ΓΤΠ, είτε οι άνθρωποι έχουν κόμπλεξ.

Επίσης, ας μου πει κάποιος που η ΤΕΧΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ P2P καθ' αυτού είναι παράνομη. Συγνώμη, αν δεν έχουν υποδομή, ας μην ασχοληθούν. Αυτοί θα χάσουν. Άντε, κάθε 10 ακυρώσεις βγαίνει το ευτελές ποσό των 650 ευρώ. Δηλαδή κάθε 10 πελάτες που έχουν δώσει τα 65 και ακυρώνουν, βγάζουν τον μισθό ενός helpdesk εργαζόμενου. Μέχρι να γεμίσουν ακυρώσεις και να έρθουν τα πάνω κάτω...

----------


## justice

> Και εγώ την ίδια ενημέρωση είχα, αλλά ο τεχνικός μου ανέφερε ότι 
> θα υπάρξει ανακοίνωση σχετικά με το θέμα και πολύ πιθανόν
> να έχουμε και κάποια αναδίπλωση από την πλευρά τους.
> Ευελπιστώ ότι θα μας δωθεί τελικά η δυνατότητα για port forwarding.
> 
> Ο ισχυρισμός του τεχνικού για λόγους security δεν στέκει κατά την 
> γνώμη μου. Το αν εγώ θα δεχθώ attacks στην πόρτα 5000/UDP 
> δεν πρέπει να αφορά την ON έτσι ώστε να με προστατέψει με κάποιο τρόπο.
> Αυτό είναι δικό μου θέμα.


Μα και φυσικά και δεν στέκει γι'αυτό και το αναφέρω...

----------


## Nrod

> Ας ξεδιπλώσω τον συλλογισμό μου...
> 
> Δεν πιστεύω οτι δεν θέλουν advanced users.. άλλωστε define "advanced "..
> Αυτό που προσπαθούν να αποφύγουν είναι να " κωλώσουν " τα dslam τους με τα διςμύρια connections που θα κάνουν τα p2p προγράμματα.. Και σε αυτο είμαι μαζί τους..
> Γιατί π.χ εγώ να μην μπορώ να κατεβάσω μια linux διανομή επειδή άλλοι 50 εκείνη τη στιγμή έχουν φορτώσει στα μουλαροειδή τους ΟΛΟ το σύμπαν για να το κατεβάσουν?
> 
> Σε αυτο που δεν ειμαι, ειναι ότι θα έπρεπε να βάλουν ένα διαχωρισμό.. αλλά εκεί ειναι marketίστικο το θέμα.. να έλεγαν π.χ 35€/μηνα flat rate αλλά και Χ€/μήνα για κάθε Mbyte παραπάνω απο τα π.χ 500 το μήνα.. ή άμα θες να κατεβάσεις ολο το ηλιακό σύστημα, μαζί με τις μαυρες τρύπες, στο πι σι σου τότε θα μας σκας π.χ 60€/μηνα..
> 
> Ειμαι μαζί τους στην κίνηση, αλλά όχι στον τρόπο με τον οποιο λανσάρεται


Μια χαρά είναι ο συλλογισμός σου αρκεί όμως όπως λες να το έλεγαν εξ αρχής σε αυτούς που θα έκαναν αίτηση. Π.χ. η tiscali σε Ιταλία, Γερμανία, Αγγλία σε όλες τις διαφημίσεις που έχω δει, γράφει καθαρά ότι τα P2P πιθανά να μην παίζουν.

Για να σας πως την αλήθεια περίμενα μια τέτοια πολιτική από την ON αφού τα ίδια κάνει και η "θυγατρική" της Ιταλική και πολλές ακόμα που δίνουν ADSL2+. Γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε, άλλο είναι μια εταιρία να σου δίνει εγγυημένα 1-2 Mbps για να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως θέλεις και άλλο 10, 20 ή 50 Mbps που θα τα χρησιμοποιείς στο έπακτο 24/7  :Wink:  

Θυμάμαι μερικά posts μόλις ξεκίνησαν τα νήματα της On, από διάφορους με εμπειρία από τις "μητρικές" της, σαν αυτά εδώ:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...3&postcount=10
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...15&postcount=1

Και όπως ξέρετε η Fastweb δεν έχει κλείσει κάνοντας εδώ και καιρό αυτό που ίσως θα κάνει η On.  :Wink:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παιδια μην το ψαχνετε...ειναι τεραστια ΓΚΑΦΑ της ΟΝ αυτη η αποφαση και επιπλεον ειναι και παρανομη γιατι σε υποχρεωνει να χρησιμοποιεις αποκλειστικα και μονο το δικο της ρουτερ!

----------


## amora

Μίλησα με cc. Ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι δεν γίνεται να επέμβουμε στο router (κατηγορηματικά). Καμία αναφορά σε port forwarding κατά παραγγελία. Αφού επέστρεψα στο cc τους είπα ότι με την πολιτική αυτή θα χάσουν όλη την αξιόλογη πελατεία κτλ., αλλά τι να σου κάνουν τα παιδιά, τους λυπάμαι κι όλας γι' αυτά που ακούν. Στο τέλος ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιον προϊστάμενο από το τμήμα πωλήσεων (ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρει...), πριν αποφασίσω οριστικά για ακύρωση της παραγγελίας. 

Πιστεύω ότι μόνο με έντονη πίεση θα αλλάξουν τακτική, γι' αυτό θα συνεχίσω να πιέζω όσο μπορώ.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Αίτηση: 20/2 (μεταφορά βρόχου χωρίς φορητότητα)
Περιοχή: Αγ. Παρασκευή 
Ενημέρωση από ΟΝ: Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 21-25/3 (ζήτω το έθνος...), ενεργοποίηση 1 με 2 ημέρες αργότερα.

----------


## apok

> Απο τη στιγμη που υποτιθεται θα ανοιγουν οποιες θυρες τους ζητησεις τι νοημα εχουν ολα τα παραπανω που γραφεις;


Δε νομίζω οτι θα ανοίγουν ότι τους ζητήσεις.. έτσι όπως το σκέφτομαι είναι ότι θα ανοίγουν την 4662 π.χ ( e-mule ) και καμία άλλη για p2p...
Απο εκεί και πέρα δε νομίζω οτι θα έχουν πρόβλημα να ανοίξουν του vnc ή οποιοδήποτε άλλου προγράμματος




> Στο εξωτερικό, με 3μύρια connections δεν παρατηρείται πρόβλημα. Οπότε, είτε η υποδομή τους είναι ΓΤΠ, είτε οι άνθρωποι έχουν κόμπλεξ.


Δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα vs Εξωτερικό σε πάρα πολλούς τομείς..

Τεσπά.. δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν.. απλά εξηγώ γιατί εν μέρει μου φαίνεται σωστό

----------


## adynaton

Συγγνώμη apok αλλά εδώ αναφέρεται ο όρος "απεριόριστη πρόσβαση"

http://www.ontelecoms.com/on/internet/index.jsp

Το να μου κλείνουν πόρτες είναι περιορισμός.

----------


## Nrod

> Στο εξωτερικό, με 3μύρια connections δεν παρατηρείται πρόβλημα. Οπότε, είτε η υποδομή τους είναι ΓΤΠ, είτε οι άνθρωποι έχουν κόμπλεξ.


Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάς από προσωπική εμπειρία για το εξωτερικό ή έχεις κάνει προηγούμενη έρευνα αλλά από τα λίγα που ξέρω αφού ζω στο εξωτερικό, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές χώρες και providers με πολύ πιο "αυστηρό" έλεγχο στην κίνηση που σου δίνουν, με το γνωστό "fair usage policy". Και φαντάζομαι ότι όσο αυξάνονται οι ταχύτητες που θα παρέχουν λόγω ADSL2+, VDSL ή οπτικής ίνας, τόσο θα κόβουν πόρτες και όγκο συνολικών δεδομένων.

----------


## manicx

> Δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε Ελλάδα vs Εξωτερικό σε πάρα πολλούς τομείς..


Όπως; Για τι τομείς μιλάμε όταν αφορά καθαρά παροχή υπηρεσιών internet και την αντιμετώπιση πελατών με κοροϊδίστικο τρόπο;

----------


## apok

Είπα και πιο πριν.. Συμφωνώ με την λογική δεν συμφωνώ με τον τρόπο που γίνεται..

Δε χρειαζεται να το επαναλαμβάνω συνέχεια :Very Happy:

----------


## mion_15

Μόλις διάβασα το καινούριο topic που ανοίξατε και πραγματικά έπεσα από τα σύννεφα! Είναι δυνατόν να μην επιτρέπεται το port forwarding??? Και όλα όσα έλεγαν στην αρχή? 

Δεν φτάνει δηλαδή που περιμένω τόσο καιρό (29/01 η αίτηση και ακόμα ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση οι κύριοι της ON), δεν θα μπορώ να έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στο router μου για να κάνω όσα χρειάζομαι και κάθε φορά θα πρέπει να τους παίρνω τηλέφωνο για να μου ανοίγουν πόρτες?? :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: Δεν θα μπορώ να έχω την δυνατότητα επιλογής άλλου modem/router??? :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

Μου φαίνεται ότι θα πάω κι εγώ για ακύρωση μιας κι απ'ότι είδα με καλύπτει  η forthnet από  την  01/03!!!

Είναι *ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ* αυτό που κάνετε Κύριοι της ΟΝ!!! :No no:  :No no:  :No no:

----------


## jklsa

Καλησπέρα,

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω παρά ότι έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά που έχουνε γράψει οι διαδικτυακοί συγκάτοικοι σε τούτο τον χώρο...
Καταρχήν όταν είδα ότι η ΟΝ έδινε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες και σε αυτές τις τιμές ήμουν έτοιμος να κάνω αίτηση. Αυτό που με σταμάτησε είτανε οι όροι παροχής της υπηρεσίας.
Η ΟΝ σου "ενοικιαζει" ουσιαστικά τον εξοπλισμό που σε απλά ελληνικά σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις με κανένα τρόπο. Είναι όπως νοικιάζεις ένα σπίτι και δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να αρχίζεις να ανοίγεις "πόρτες" και "παράθυρα".... 
Τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται τόση φασαρία από την στιγμή που είναι έτσι η υπηρεσία. Όποιος διάβασε τους όρους πριν τους υπογράψει πιστεύω ότι το είδε.... και διαβεβαιώσεις από τεχνικούς και τελώνηδες και φαρισαίους δεν μου λένε προσωπικά τίποτα και μόνο τα γραπτά ξέρω ότι μένουνε.....
Δεύτερον άμα δείτε πως πλασάρουν την υπηρεσία είναι πασιφανές ότι δεν έχουνε σαν target group τους χρήστες που θα κατεβάζουν το internet αλλά να πάρουνε το μερίδιο αγοράς στο pay tv και ότι πάρουνε από internet και τηλεφωνία. 
Τρίτον όταν βάζουν την "ταμπέλα" security δεν ξέρουνε τι τους γίνετε γίατι άμα θέλεις να κάνεις πολιτικές ασφαλείας τις περιγραφείς, τις κοινοποιείς στους πελάτες σου και τέλος τις εφαρμόζεις.

----------


## adynaton

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Είναι η πρώτη φορά που γράφω παρά ότι έχω διαβάσει πάρα πολλά που έχουνε γράψει οι διαδικτυακοί συγκάτοικοι σε τούτο τον χώρο...
> Καταρχήν όταν είδα ότι η ΟΝ έδινε τέτοιες υπηρεσίες και σε αυτές τις τιμές ήμουν έτοιμος να κάνω αίτηση. Αυτό που με σταμάτησε είτανε οι όροι παροχής της υπηρεσίας.
> Η ΟΝ σου "ενοικιαζει" ουσιαστικά τον εξοπλισμό που σε απλά ελληνικά σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις με κανένα τρόπο. Είναι όπως νοικιάζεις ένα σπίτι και δεν έχεις κανένα δικαίωμα να αρχίζεις να ανοίγεις "πόρτες" και "παράθυρα".... 
> Τώρα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται τόση φασαρία από την στιγμή που είναι έτσι η υπηρεσία. Όποιος διάβασε τους όρους πριν τους υπογράψει πιστεύω ότι το είδε.... και διαβεβαιώσεις από τεχνικούς και τελώνηδες και φαρισαίους δεν μου λένε προσωπικά τίποτα και μόνο τα γραπτά ξέρω ότι μένουνε.....
> Δεύτερον άμα δείτε πως πλασάρουν την υπηρεσία είναι πασιφανές ότι δεν έχουνε σαν target group τους χρήστες που θα κατεβάζουν το internet αλλά να πάρουνε το μερίδιο αγοράς στο pay tv και ότι πάρουνε από internet και τηλεφωνία. 
> Τρίτον όταν βάζουν την "ταμπέλα" security δεν ξέρουνε τι τους γίνετε γίατι άμα θέλεις να κάνεις πολιτικές ασφαλείας τις περιγραφείς, τις κοινοποιείς στους πελάτες σου και τέλος τις εφαρμόζεις.


1. Και στην HOL σου "νοικιάζουν" το Fritz αλλά και πόρτες ανοίγεις και παραθύρια. Άρα άτοπον το πρώτο σου επιχείρημα.

2.Στο όρο 5.3 αναφέρεται η παροχή username, password άρα μάλλον οι της ON δεν έχουν διαβάσει τους όρους που συνέταξαν διότι σήμερα λένε ότι δεν θα σας δοθεί κανένα username password.

3. Στον όρο 5.6 λένε ότι "Η διασφάλιση της ασφαλούς λειτουργίας του Εξοπλισμού και του
δικτύου του Πελάτη ή Κατόχου είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη αυτού/ών." Άρα μην μας μιλάνε τώρα ότι φροντίζουν για το security μας... :Razz:

----------


## lariser

Μπορώ να μάθω που αναγράφεται το "fair use policy" της On, γιατί δεν είδα τίποτα τέτοιο γραμμμένο, ούτε στους όρους της αίτησης που τους έστειλα, αλλά ούτε και στο site τους. Δεν μου ανέφεραν και τίποτα τηλεφωνικά, όταν τους ζήτησα διευκρινήσεις, πριν τους υποβάλλω την αίτηση.

Δηλαδή, για να το δούμε απλά: Τί μας πούλησαν;

Γιατί εμείς άλλο καταλάβαμε και είμαστε αρκετοί. Προσωπικά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα αν μια εταιρία θέλει να εφαρμόσει κάποιο "fair use policy" ή οποιοδήποτε policy. Απλά, δε μπορώ την κοροϊδία καθώς και το policing (αστυνόμευση) μετά την "απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο".

Σαν συνδρομητή θα πρέπει να με νοιάζει η τυχόν ανεπάρκεια του δικτύου τους ή οι λόγοι των καθυστερήσεων τους; Και αν εγώ είμαι "ανεπαρκής" στο να τους πληρώσω τα 65 ευρώ, χωρίς να έχω ενεργοποιηθεί; Ποιός θα είναι ηθικά και νομικά εντάξει;

Νομίζω ότι τα παραπάνω εμπίπτουν στην αναζήτηση "κοινού νου" και δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει τεχνική ή νομική συζήτηση υψηλού επιπέδου για να τα κατανοήσει κανείς...

----------


## jtsop

Για το κομμάτι του ενοικίου δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι γιατί και η HOL σου παραχωρεί τον εξοπλισμό, αλλά έχεις πλήρη πρόσβαση. Γενικά πάντως συμφωνώ ότι όπως ξεκίνησε το πλασάρισμά του στην αγορά πολύ φοβόμουν ότι κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα. (ενδεικτικό παράδειγμα "οι δωρεάν κλήσεις προς σταθερά/διεθνή")

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Μπορώ να μάθω που αναγράφεται το "fair use policy" της On, γιατί δεν είδα τίποτα τέτοιο γραμμμένο, ούτε στους όρους της αίτησης που τους έστειλα, αλλά ούτε και στο site τους. Δεν μου ανέφεραν και τίποτα τηλεφωνικά, όταν τους ζήτησα διευκρινήσεις, πριν τους υποβάλλω την αίτηση.
> 
> Δηλαδή, για να το δούμε απλά: Τί μας πούλησαν;
> 
> Γιατί εμείς άλλο καταλάβαμε και είμαστε αρκετοί. Προσωπικά, δεν έχω πρόβλημα αν μια εταιρία θέλει να εφαρμόσει κάποιο "fair use policy" ή οποιοδήποτε policy. Απλά, δε μπορώ την κοροϊδία καθώς και το policing (αστυνόμευση) μετά την "απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο".
> 
> Σαν συνδρομητή θα πρέπει να με νοιάζει η τυχόν ανεπάρκεια του δικτύου τους ή οι λόγοι των καθυστερήσεων τους; Και αν εγώ είμαι "ανεπαρκής" στο να τους πληρώσω τα 65 ευρώ, χωρίς να έχω ενεργοποιηθεί; Ποιός θα είναι ηθικά και νομικά εντάξει;
> 
> Νομίζω ότι τα παραπάνω εμπίπτουν στην αναζήτηση "κοινού νου" και δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει τεχνική ή νομική συζήτηση υψηλού επιπέδου για να τα κατανοήσει κανείς...


Δεν χρειαζεται να προσθεσω ουτε μια τελεια στα παραπανω! :One thumb up:

----------


## whatfor

Οι όροι μιλούν για χρησιδανεισμό και όχι ελλειπή λειτουργικότητα.. εκεί ειναι το θέμα.

Διακόπτοντας απο τη VIVODI  τον προηγούμενο μήνα επέστραψα το αντίστοιχο pirelli (vood),
αλλά μέχρι τότε ανοιγα και πόρτες και παράθυρα..

----------


## ermis333

Πολύ κακή κίνηση, φαντάσου να μην μπορείς να κατεβάσεις ούτε ένα Patchaki στο World Of Warcraft, λόγω κλειδωμένων πορτών, αφού χρησιμοποιεί p2p τεχνολογία, όπως και αρκετά sites του εξωτερικού.

ΥΓ. Τους advanced χρήστες ΔΕΝ τους θέλει κανείς, προσφέρουν μικρό περιθώριο κέρδους.

----------


## Silent Air

Συμφωνω, πρεπει να στειλουμε μια ομαδικη επιστολη. Εαν μεχρι την δευτερα δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι θα ακυρωσω κι εγω την συνδεση. Θυρωρους στον υπολογιστη μου δεν χρειαζομαι....

----------


## iKoms

Τελικά εγώ σταματάω να το ψάχνω... και την κάνω ΟFF !!!

Ακόμα και ο ΟΤΕ που θα μπορούσε και μπορεί (στην επαρχία..) δεν έκλεισε τίποτα..

Πάμε για άλλους... και όπως είπε και κάποιος άλλος τα mail μας τα διαβάζουμε και με dial up..

----------


## Silent Air

Πολυ φοβαμαι ομως οτι δεν θα αλλαξει κατι, λογικα θα τα εχουν στησει ολα στηριζομενοι σε αυτο....

----------


## pstratos

Έλεγα....





> Σχετικά με εικονικές Ip.
> 
> Όταν έκανα αίτηση και εγώ για ΟΝ οχι όμως στο φτηνό πακέτο αλλά στο εταιρικό με static IP's (110+19%) / μήνα είχε ξεκάθαρη επιλογή για το range των IP's, και τα υποδύκτια που θές.
> Ακόμα έπρεπε να δώσεις πληροφορίες για τον εξοπλισμό που έχεις (καλα trunking θα κανουν??? ) *ώστε να ρυθμίσουν τον εξοπλισμό που θα σου φέρουν.
> *
> 
> Από αυτά καταλαβαίνουμε οτι μα΄λλον παίρνουμε γουρούνάκι σε κλειστό μαύρο κουτί. δηλαδη αν εγώ αλλάξω απο Cisco σε Alcatel ή σε 3com πρέπει να τους ενημερώνω για να μου ξαναπηράζουν το modem/router τους????




Μου φαίνεται πως οι κλειστές πόρτες είναι μέρος πολιτικής 2 ταχυτητων  και χρεώσεων από την ΟΝ. Για να σε αναγκάζει να πάρεις πακέτο με static ip που όμως είναι διαθέσιμο στο ακριβό πακέτο με 16-άδα. Για ρωτήστε τους αν μπορείτε να έχεται 1 static???   Θα σας πόυνε πως δεν προβλέπεται για οικιακές συνδέσεις!!!!!   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## jklsa

> 1. Και στην HOL σου "νοικιάζουν" το Fritz αλλά και πόρτες ανοίγεις και παραθύρια. Άρα άτοπον το πρώτο σου επιχείρημα.
> 
> Και έγω έμενα σε ένα σπίτι και το είχα κάνει σουρωτήρι να πέρασω δίκτυα και άλλα ο ιδιοκτητης με είχε αφήσει να το κάνω. Αν και έφοσον σε αφήσει η κάθε ΟΝ είναι στη δικία τους πρωτοβουλία και καλή θέληση και όχι άμα υποχρεούνται απο την σύμβαση. 
> 
> 2.Στο όρο 5.3 αναφέρεται η παροχή username, password άρα μάλλον οι της ON δεν έχουν διαβάσει τους όρους που συνέταξαν διότι σήμερα λένε ότι δεν θα σας δοθεί κανένα username password.
> 
> Το username  και το password δεν είναι προφανως για να κάνεις αλλαγές στο configuration του router αλλα για την πρόσβαση στης υπηρεσίες...
> 
> 3. Στον όρο 5.6 λένε ότι "Η διασφάλιση της ασφαλούς λειτουργίας του Εξοπλισμού και του
> δικτύου του Πελάτη ή Κατόχου είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη αυτού/ών." Άρα μην μας μιλάνε τώρα ότι φροντίζουν για το security μας...


και ο παρακάτω όρος τα λεέι ολα... Εγω αυτο είδα και δεν έκανα ούτε αίτηση.....
* 
5.1.* Ο* Πελάτης θα λαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ*
*από την Εταιρεία αποκλειστικά μέσω της Τηλεπικοινωνιακής Σύνδεσης ON*
*Telecoms και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας.*
 
Τώρα άμα θεωρείται ότι εχουνε πεί ψέματα μια καταγγελια στη ΕΕΤΤ και τελείωσε το πανηγύρι...

----------


## Tem

> Πολυ φοβαμαι ομως οτι δεν θα αλλαξει κατι, λογικα θα τα εχουν στησει ολα στηριζομενοι σε αυτο....


αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ

----------


## othrys

> 2.Στο όρο 5.3 αναφέρεται η παροχή username, password άρα μάλλον οι της ON δεν έχουν διαβάσει τους όρους που συνέταξαν διότι σήμερα λένε ότι δεν θα σας δοθεί κανένα username password.


To username, password σου το έχουν στείλει ήδη για να έχεις πρόσβαση στην σελίδα τους.... Δύσκολο να πιάσεις τους δικηγόρους τους...

----------


## savvaskal

εγω λεω να ετοιμαστουμε να κανουμε 1 ομαδικη καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ απο ολους μαζι ενωμενους με στοιχεια κ.τ.λ. ,λετε η ΕΕΤΤ να το αφησει ετσι να κοροιδευουν τον καταναλωτη καινουργιες εταιρειες!,δεν μας φτανανε οι παλιες να εχουμε και αυτες τωρα.υπαρχουν και τα τηλεοπτικα καναλια εγω πιστευω οτι ψοφανε για τετοια,ιδικα για ξενα κεφαλαια.

----------


## flevio

το BRIDGED  φυσικα δεν υπαρχει στο μενου ετσι?

----------


## jklsa

> και ο παρακάτω όρος τα λεέι ολα... Εγω αυτο είδα και δεν έκανα ούτε αίτηση.....
> 
> *5.1.* Ο* Πελάτης θα λαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ*
> *από την Εταιρεία αποκλειστικά μέσω της Τηλεπικοινωνιακής Σύνδεσης ON*
> *Telecoms και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας.*
> Τώρα άμα θεωρείται ότι εχουνε πεί ψέματα μια καταγγελια στη ΕΕΤΤ και τελείωσε το πανηγύρι...


 

και αυτό μέσα στην αίτηση είναι ..... που δεν έκανα ΠΟΤΕ  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  

*4.4.* *Ο Πελάτης δεν δικαιούται να επε&micro;βαίνει &micro;ε οποιοδήποτε τρόπο ή*
*&micro;έσο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό ∆ίκτυο ή στον Εξοπλισμό που εξυπηρετεί τη*
*σύνδεσή του &micro;ε αυτό, φέρει δε την πλήρη ευθύνη σε περίπτωση τέτοιας*
*επε&micro;βάσεως.*

----------


## dream_GR

η ΟΝ, εχει δώσει έμφαση στις έξτρα υπηρεσίες της.

35 ευρώ είναι τα πάγια, αλλά μερικά τηλέφωνα θα τα κάνεις/κάνουμε άρα θα βγάλει κάνα 10ρικο έξτρα μίνιμουμ απο τον κάθε ένα. 4-5 ταινίες θα τις πληρώσεις άρα πάρε και άλλο ένα 10ρικο μίνιμουμ.

Ετσι τι την νοιάζει τόσο πολύ το ιντερνετ μας αν θα είναι όλα ανοικτά, και αν θα μας δίνει το απόλυτο 10mbps που "δεν μας το τάζει κανείς guarantee", και απο εκεί και ύστερα τα 4mbps  να παίζουν για την Τιβί Και η τηλεφωνική γραμμή να δουλεύει ΟΚ. Ολα τα άλλα είναι απλά κράχτης να μας τα πάρει απο εκεί που θέλει.

Τα 10mbit είναι ο κράχτης απλά και ξεκάθαρα. To κλειδωμένο ρούτερ και η μη ύπαρξη username/password, μας γονατίζει και μας περιορίζει στο να δουλέψουμε οπως θελει η ΟΝ.!!!

----------


## Athens2004

> 5.1. Ο Πελάτης θα λαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ
> από την Εταιρεία αποκλειστικά μέσω της Τηλεπικοινωνιακής Σύνδεσης ON
> Telecoms *και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας.*


 Ηττα!!!!!!!!

----------


## adynaton

> To username, password σου το έχουν στείλει ήδη για να έχεις πρόσβαση στην σελίδα τους.... Δύσκολο να πιάσεις τους δικηγόρους τους...


Έτσι και αλλιώς ακόμα δεν με έχουν ενεργοποιήσει. Μόνο γραμμή φέρανε και εξοπλισμό οπότε...




> 6.9. Σε περίπτωση που η Σύμβαση συνάπτεται εξ αποστάσεως ή εκτός
> εμπορικού καταστήματος, ο Πελάτης έχει το δικαίωμα να υπαναχωρήσει
> από την παρούσα εντός δέκα (10) ημερών από της λήψεως της παρούσας *ή
> εντός δέκα (10) ημερών από της ενεργοποιήσεως των Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρο-
> νικών Επικοινωνιών που αιτήθηκε, εφόσον η παρούσα υπογράφεται ταυτό-
> χρονα με την ενεργοποίηση αυτών. Η υπαναχώρηση γίνεται αζημίως*.


έχω 10 μερούλες από την στιγμή ενεργοποίησης. :Smile: 

Αν η ON επιθυμεί να αρχίσει την λειτουργία της επικαλούμενη δικηγόρους αυτή θα χάσει....

----------


## flevio

5.1. Ο Πελάτης θα λαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ
από την Εταιρεία αποκλειστικά μέσω της Τηλεπικοινωνιακής Σύνδεσης ON
Telecoms και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας.

αυτο το <αποκλειστικα > ειναι παραπλανητικοτατο..

γιατι βιαστηκα? :Embarassed:

----------


## Athens2004

Ξεκαθαρο μου ακουγεται εμένα . *Αποκλειστικά*.  Δλδ οτι εξοπλισμο θέλουν - σου δώσουν και *μόνο* 

 Το πιρέλι ηταν ψαγμένο τελικά :S

----------


## ermis333

> και ο παρακάτω όρος τα λεέι ολα... Εγω αυτο είδα και δεν έκανα ούτε αίτηση.....
> * 
> 5.1.* Ο* Πελάτης θα λαμβάνει τις υπηρεσίες ADSL/INTERNET/ΕΙΚΟΝΑΣ*
> *από την Εταιρεία αποκλειστικά μέσω της Τηλεπικοινωνιακής Σύνδεσης ON*
> *Telecoms και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας.*
>  
> Τώρα άμα θεωρείται ότι εχουνε πεί ψέματα μια καταγγελια στη ΕΕΤΤ και τελείωσε το πανηγύρι...


Χμμ....με λίγα λόγια αν δεν έχεις εξοπλισμό ΟΝ δεν μπορεί να σου δουλέψει τίποτα. Γιατί μου φαίνεται πως αυτό είναι παράνομο!!!

Φανταστήτε πχ. η Nova να λειτουργούσε μόνο με τον εξοπλισμό που σου έδινε!!!

Πληρώνετέ μας για να αποφασίζουμε εμείς τι θα κάνετε στον Υπολογιστή σας!!!!

Το καλό του πακέτου, δεν χρειάζεσαι να κάνεις τίποτα, οπότε για τον άσχετο χρήστη είναι ότι πρέπει....μετά που θα γίνει σχετικός και θα θέλει να κατεβάσει και κανά τραγουδάκι να δούμε τι θα κάνει,

ΥΓ. Κρίμα και περίμενα καλά πράγματα από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία.

ΥΓ. Χίλες φορές λιγότερα Mbps και πλήρης ελευθερία παρά 5000+Mbps που απλά υπάρχουν.

----------


## Tem

> ..ΥΓ. Χίλες φορές λιγότερα Mbps και πλήρης ελευθερία παρά 5000+Mbps που απλά υπάρχουν.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα

----------


## justice

Μέχρι πότε δικαιούσε να κάνεις διακοπή ???
Έτσι για να γουστάρουμε...
 :Thinking:

----------


## Spanos

Πρώην Πρόεδρος ΟΤΕ σε συνεργασία με Ιταλούς....εμ τι περιμέναμε απο τον ιδανικό συνδυασμό μη πώ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## adynaton

Η Nova μπορεί να μη το κάνει το κάνει όμως το Sky Digital, το Sky Italia κλπ.

Ο αποκλειστικός εξοπλισμός είναι κυρίως για την ΕΙΚΟΝΑ στην ΟΝ.

Το Pirelli έχει ένα full μενού και functionality που το έχει πετσοκόψει η ΟΝ.

Εμείς ζητάμε το full menu και functionality το οποίο προφανώς θα είναι δυνατόν να χρησιμοποιήσει ο admin account. Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε router. Τις ίδιες ιστορίες έκανε και η vivodi με τα vood και έφαγε το κράξιμο της αρκούδας.

----------


## jklsa

> Χμμ....με λίγα λόγια αν δεν έχεις εξοπλισμό ΟΝ δεν μπορεί να σου δουλέψει τίποτα. Γιατί μου φαίνεται πως αυτό είναι παράνομο!!!
> 
> Φανταστήτε πχ. η Nova να λειτουργούσε μόνο με τον εξοπλισμό που σου έδινε!!!
> 
> Πληρώνετέ μας για να αποφασίζουμε εμείς τι θα κάνετε στον Υπολογιστή σας!!!!
> 
> ΥΓ. Κρίμα και περίμενα καλά πράγματα από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία.
> 
> ΥΓ. Χίλες φορές λιγότερα Mbps και πλήρης ελευθερία παρά 5000+Mbps που απλά υπάρχουν.


 
Ακριβώς... Στήνω ιδιόκτητο δύκτιο και κάνω  ότι θέλω και παρέχω την υπηρεσία όπως την θέλω έγω και δεν αφήνω τίποτα άλλο...  και όπως σπάει η κάθε nova έτσι και θα σπάσει και το router τις ΟΝ... Τώρα είναι δικό τους το μπαλάκι τι πολιτική θα ακολουθήσουν για τους πελάτες τους... αφήνω τους users να αλωνίζουν και άμα κάνουνε βλακέια τους ρίχνω και μια χρέωση για να μην το ξανακάνουνε ή τραβάω το σκοινι και ελενχο το δικτύο μου μέχρι RJ 45.... :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Silent Air

Περιορισμενη χρηση συνεπαγεται και περιορισμενη πελατεια. Ας μεινουν με αυτους που εκαναν την αιτηση για την τηλεοραση.

----------


## blend

> το BRIDGED  φυσικα δεν υπαρχει στο μενου ετσι?


Μενού?

- Γκαρσόν! Ενα σνίτσελ παρακαλώ...

- Δυστυχώς τέλειωσε κύριε..

- Καλά, μια μπιφτέκια...

- Και αυτό δυστυχώς...

- Μια χωριάτικη?

- Ξέρετε... δεν έχουμε ντομάτες...

- Μα τι στο καλό έχετε???

- *Ψωμί και βούτυρο μόνο κύριε.... Αλλά σε τεράστιες ποσότητες*!!!!

*ΟΝ*ειρο ήταν και πάει!

 :Sorry:

----------


## jklsa

> Μενού?
> 
> - Γκαρσόν! Ενα σνίτσελ παρακαλώ...
> 
> - Δυστυχώς τέλειωσε κύριε..
> 
> - Καλά, μια μπιφτέκια...
> 
> - Και αυτό δυστυχώς...
> ...


καλό πολυ καλο..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Athens2004

Kαλά οταν θα δουν τις  αιτησεις να διαιρουνται απο μόνες τους , παιζει να ερχεται και ο τεχνικός της ον στο σπιτι να ρυθμίζει το emule .   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  εδιτ. και να περναει και το βτ junkie στα favorites.

----------


## flevio

:ROFL:  

οσοι μεινουν τους βλεπω να γινονται hackers(novalike, MyUPnP, ext)στα  χωραφια τους..

----------


## Candlemass

Εγώ περιμένω αύριο την πλήρη ενεργοποίησή μου για να δώ τι τελικά ισχύει με το port forwarding... Άν τελικά είναι όπως το φοβόμαστε, είμαι μέσα για ομαδική επιστολή/καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ καθώς επίσης και δεν το χω σε τίποτα να πάω από εκεί και να τους περάσω το pirelli κολλάρο!

----------


## savvaskal

μεσα με τις παντες βροοοοομμ....βροοομ....βροοοοοοοομμμμμμμ....Ομαδικη Αυτοκτονία lol....

----------


## Silent Air

Να στειλουμε μια ομαδικη επιστολη/mail με ονοματα και να λεμε οτι αν μεχρι την Δευτερα δεν εχει λυθει το ζητημα θα λαβουν απο ολους μας ακυρωση.

----------


## mion_15

Μόλις μίλησα με την ON (ζήτησα έναν τεχνικό), ο οποίος πριν προλάβω να του πω το οτιδήποτε με ρώτησε εάν τηλεφώνησα σχετικά με το port forwarding (προφανώς τους έχουν πάρει πολλοί και τους  τα έχουν χώσει).   Αφού λοιπόν του επιβεβαίωσα αυτό που σωστά υπέθεται η απάντησή του εκ μέρους της εταιρίας είναι αυτά που πολύ σωστά γράφετε...ότι δηλ. μόνο μέσω remote από αυτούς θα ανοίγονται πόρτες, ότι δεν θα μπορούμε να μπαίνουμε στα settings του router σαν admin κτλ. Του επισήμανα ότι αυτή η πολιτική που ακολουθεί η ON είναι απαράδεκτη και ότι με αναγκάζει να ζητήσω διακοπή της αίτησής μου. Μου είπε ότι αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να προωθήσει στους αρμόδιους το αίτημά μου για πλήρη πρόσβαση στις υπηρεσίες όπως έχουν κάνει και με άλλους. Του έδωσα τα στοιχεία μου και περιμένω να δώ τί θα γίνει. Θα σας συμβούλευα να κάνετε κι εσείς το ίδιο μήπως και αναγκαστούν να αλλάξουν αυτήν την τακτική.

Πάντως εάν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι ριζικά μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες, είμαι αποφασισμένος να τους χαιρετήσω και να πάω σε κάποιον άλλο πάροχο. Τουλάχιστον αλλού θα έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση σε αυτά που θέλω χωρίς να έχω κάποιον από πάνω μου!!!

----------


## flevio

αμα απλα δε θελαν να μπαινουμε στα σεττινκς , γιατι δε μας ειχαν πχ 10 τυχαιες πορτες στον καθενα προσημειωμενα ελευθερες ?(που και παλι δε λεει..)
και γιατι διατηρουν remote ιδιοτητα πανω σ αυτο?
αμα μπουκωσουμε στην κλεινουμε δηλαδη?

----------


## manicx

> Δεν ξέρω αν μιλάς από προσωπική εμπειρία για το εξωτερικό ή έχεις κάνει προηγούμενη έρευνα αλλά από τα λίγα που ξέρω αφού ζω στο εξωτερικό, υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές χώρες και providers με πολύ πιο "αυστηρό" έλεγχο στην κίνηση που σου δίνουν, με το γνωστό "fair usage policy". Και φαντάζομαι ότι όσο αυξάνονται οι ταχύτητες που θα παρέχουν λόγω ADSL2+, VDSL ή οπτικής ίνας, τόσο θα κόβουν πόρτες και όγκο συνολικών δεδομένων.


Έχω ζήσει στο εξωτερικό κι έχω μάμπολες επαφές με εξωτερικό. Οι χώρες δεν είναι πολλές, είναι πολύ λίγες. Και όσες εταιρίες έχουν κάνει εξυπνάδες, να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν και κυρώσεις. Δηλαδή, με την λογική αυτή, όσο αυξάνονται τα γρήγορα αυτοκίνητα, θα πρέπει να μικραίνουμε τους δρόμους ή να τους κλείνουμε αντί να τους μεγαλώνουμε και να φτιάχνουμε καλύτερες υποδομές. Αυτά μόνο στην Ελλαδίτσα γίνονται... Χοπ χοπ, βήματα προς τα πίσω...

----------


## SouthDog

Νομίζω ότι όλοι οι πάροχοι έχουν την εντύπωση ότι έχουν να κάνουν με βλάκες
που μπορούν εύκολα να τους εξαπατήσουν χρησιμοποιώντας παραπλανητικά ψιλά γράμματα...

ΕΛΕΟC ρε gmt μου, τι τερτίπια είναι αυτά πάλι 
και μάλιστα από καινούρια εταιρία....

Μας ωθούν να ψαχτούμε για σπασίματα με τις μ@λ... που κάνουν nova vivo on

----------


## akaloith

παιδια σιγουρα δεν ανοιγει πορτες????????????????????????????????????????/
απιστευτο!
τι ολανδικες που_τιες ειναι αυτες?

υπαρχει περιπτωση και το cabletv να μην ανοιγει?????????????
για να το ακυρωσω!

ΟΜΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ.
ΕΤΣΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ ΘΑΡΟΣ ΟΠΩΣ Η VIVO ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ _ΗΔΗΞΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## apok

> Έχω ζήσει στο εξωτερικό κι έχω μάμπολες επαφές με εξωτερικό. Οι χώρες δεν είναι πολλές, είναι πολύ λίγες. Και όσες εταιρίες έχουν κάνει εξυπνάδες, να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν και κυρώσεις. Δηλαδή, με την λογική αυτή, όσο αυξάνονται τα γρήγορα αυτοκίνητα, θα πρέπει να μικραίνουμε τους δρόμους ή να τους κλείνουμε αντί να τους μεγαλώνουμε και να φτιάχνουμε καλύτερες υποδομές. Αυτά μόνο στην Ελλαδίτσα γίνονται... Χοπ χοπ, βήματα προς τα πίσω...


+1 στο παράδειγμά σου.. :One thumb up: 

Να μου επιτρέψεις όμως να το τροποποιήσω?

Ας πούμε ότι παίρνεις ένα αυτοκίνητο full extra.. και σου λέει η εταιρεία ( οντελεκομς ) μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα πάντα εκτός απο αυτο το κόκκινο κουμπί ( port forwarding ) το οποίο κάνει το αυτοκίνητο 12cm πιο χαμηλό ( p2p ) με αποτέλεσμα στους Ελληνικούς Δρόμους ( υπάρχον δίκτυο ) να βρίσκει συνέχεια και να χαλάσει ( κακές υπηρεσίες )..

Βέβαια να τονίσω ότι αυτό έπρεπε να στο είχε πει απο την αρχή η εταιρεία και οχι κατόπιν εορτής..έτσι θα ήταν εντάξει απέναντι σου :Smile: 

Να πω ρε παιδιά και κάτι άλλο.. και πείτε με και βλ@κ@ κιόλας...

Ας πούμε οτι δεν κάνεις forwarding.. απο εκεί που θα ερχόταν σε μια μέρα.. τώρα θα έρθει σε δύο.. τοσο πολύ σας χαλάει? Αν ειχε χρονοχρέωση να το καταλάβω.. αλλά... ( μάλλον μονο εγώ έχω ξενερώσει με τα p2p  :Thinking:  )

Edit: [  Με το post του noname22 ( 17.48 ) είδα ότι είμαστε δύο  :Razz:   ]

----------


## No-Name

Από την άλλη προσωπικά δεν πάιζω με p2p οπότε no prob.
Συγχωρέστε με αλλα δεν είμαι καμένος με αυτά... :Razz:

----------


## Silent Air

Δεν ειναι μονο αυτο, προσωπικα στραβωσα με την ολη νοοτροπια της εταιρειας και την κοροιδια της. Ποιος μου λεει οτι δεν θα ειναι το ιδιο αναξιοπιστη και μετα σε αλλα θεματα?  :Thumb down:

----------


## milkyway

Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον έξυπνο, ούτε να πάιξω με τον πόνο σας δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο πράγμα θα τους καταγγείλετε. Από την στιγμή που σας δίνουν τον εξοπλισμό και δουλεύει (?) σε συνδυασμό με τα ψιλά γράμματα του συμβολαίου δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.

Και μια απορία αυτοί που θα κάνουν ακύρωση και ήδη έχουν πληρώσει τα 65€ θα τα πάρουν πίσω ή όχι;

Καλή τύχη!

----------


## DJFloor

Δεν είναι μόνο το Ρ2Ρ. 
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι κύριοι της ΟΝ θα μπορούν ανά πάσα στιγμή να επέμβουν στο ρουτερ, σωστά? Και ποιός μου λέει εμένα ότι ο τάδε τεχνικός θα μήνει μόνο εκεί και δεν θα του έρθει η όρεξη να δει τι έχω εγώ στα share folders μου? Μιλάμε για ξεβράκωμα κανονικό. 
Και μη πεί κανείς να βάλω firewall στο pc......

----------


## yiapap

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον milkyway.

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα καταγγελίας. Αυτό θέλουν αυτό κάνουν! Βέβαια στο τέλος θα μείνουν μόνον με τον apok συνδρομητή (btw μην μου πετάξεις κανένα αρχείο στο MSN θα νυχτώσουμε με τις 6891-6900 κλειστές)

Αν θέλετε να κάνετε κάτι, ΤΩΡΑ πάρτε τους τηλέφωνω πριν παγιώσουν την πολιτική τους.

<edit>@DJFloor:
Βάλε Firewall στο PC σου  :Razz:

----------


## DJFloor

Το περίμενα  :Wink:

----------


## justice

> Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω τον έξυπνο, ούτε να πάιξω με τον πόνο σας δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω για ποιο πράγμα θα τους καταγγείλετε. Από την στιγμή που σας δίνουν τον εξοπλισμό και δουλεύει (?) σε συνδυασμό με τα ψιλά γράμματα του συμβολαίου δεν νομίζω οτι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι.
> 
> Και μια απορία αυτοί που θα κάνουν ακύρωση και ήδη έχουν πληρώσει τα 65€ θα τα πάρουν πίσω ή όχι;
> 
> Καλή τύχη!


Όταν μιλάμε για απεριόριστο internet μιλάμε για απεριόριστο internet...
.-

----------


## yiapap

> Όταν μιλάμε για απεριόριστο internet μιλάμε για απεριόριστο internet...
> .-


Μα δεν σε περιορίζουν σε κάτι. Απλά σου κάνουν τη ζωή πολύ δύσκολη!

----------


## chrisost_al

> Δεν είναι μόνο το Ρ2Ρ. 
> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, οι κύριοι της ΟΝ θα μπορούν ανά πάσα στιγμή να επέμβουν στο ρουτερ, σωστά? Και ποιός μου λέει εμένα ότι ο τάδε τεχνικός θα μήνει μόνο εκεί και δεν θα του έρθει η όρεξη να δει τι έχω εγώ στα share folders μου? Μιλάμε για ξεβράκωμα κανονικό. 
> Και μη πεί κανείς να βάλω firewall στο pc......


Ακριβώς αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα (και ο σοβαρός λόγος ακύρωσης) και οχι το p2p. Η πρόσβαση στην ιδιωτική μας ζωή απο τον οποιονδήποτε

----------


## Spanos

> Το περίμενα



Aφού τα λέγαμε μωρέ στην αρχή για το τι γίνεται με τη FastWeb κλπ και η On απάνταγε στις ερωτήσεις με emails που αφήναν ασάφιες  πχ "η IP του κάθε χρήστη θα είναι μοναδική" λες και υπάρχει περίπτωση σε ένα δίκτυο να υπάρχουν δύο υπολογιστές με ίδια IP (spoofing) και τέτοια που μας άφηναν ακάλυπτους.

Tώρα θα έχουν 10Mbit για να βλέπουν email ή για να δίνουν 10€ το μήνα στο rapishare και να κάνουν κλίκ επι ώρες σε 45 rar για να κατεβάσουν ένα μεγάλο αρχείο. Ξέχασα θα βλέπεις και ERT Sat...

----------


## milkyway

> Όταν μιλάμε για απεριόριστο internet μιλάμε για απεριόριστο internet...
> .-


Ναι και εγώ μαζί σου αλλά πως το ορίζεις το απεριόριστο και κυρίως πως το Ιντερνετ;

Υποτίθεται με τον εξοπλισμό που σου δίνουν και με τις παρεμβάσεις τους θα ισχύει αυτό
(μιλάω πάντα για το πως μπορείς να στηρίξεις μια καταγγελία, όχι για το πρακτικό μέρος που όλοι καταλαβαίνουμε οτι δεν πρόκειται να δουλέψει)

Και ακόμα δεν έχουμε ικανό αριθμό ενεργοποιήσεων για να δούμε σε τι ταχύτητες κλειδώνει το εργαλείο και πως δουλεύει το όλο σύστημα τελικά (προβλέπω άλλο γύρο μαζικών αντιδράσεων εκεί)

----------


## Νικαετός

Στα FAQ , πάντως λένε πως σου δίνουν τη δυνατότητα να κατεβάζεις μουσική και video πανεύκολα ... :Whistle:   :Whistle: 

Και μη ξεχνάτε πως υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι για να κάνεις προώθηση σε πόρτες πέρα από το κατέβασμα...

----------


## legiongr

Λοιπόν μετά από όλα αυτά τα ανησυχητικά που διαβάζω σχετικά με την αδυναμία port forwarding από πλευράς του χρήστη, ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ πήρα ένα τηλέφωνιο στο cc και ζήτησα σύνδεση με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Ο τεχνικός που απάντησε μου είπε αυτολεξεί ότι για residential users δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα port forwarding όχι μόνο από την πλευρά του τελικού χρήστη....ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ! Μόνο για εταιρικές συνδέσεις μου είπε μπορούν να κάνουν εκείνοι port forwarding και μόνο κάτω από ορισμένες προυποθέσεις.....τι να πω ρε παιδιά! ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## akaloith

Το σαζεμ η το πιρελι δεν επιτρεπει το να ανοιξεις πορτες?
ποιο ειναι το ρουτερ? το πιρελι φανταζομαι.
ειναι η ιδια εταιρεια που φτιαχνει τα λαστιχα? σοβαρα μιλαω δεν κανω πλακα. γιατι το logo ειναι το ιδιο. περιεργο...

οχι πως το vood ακουγεται καλυτερο.
εχω usrobotics 9108 που ειναι κορυφη και δεν το εχω πιστεψει ακομα πως θα πρεπει να το βγαλω για να βαλω το vood  :Thumb down:

----------


## blend

Υπάρχουν δεκάδες χρήσεις του internet. Τα P2P είναι μόνο μία απο αυτές.

Εγώ π.χ. δουλεύω remote με πελάτες μου και έχω όλων των ειδών serves στημένους εδώ.

Και κάποιοι πελάτες μου είναι πανεπιστήμια και υπουργεία...

Την ΟΝ την να την κάνω? Να μπαίνει όποτε θέλει στο σύστημα μου? Να διαχειρίζονται τα απόρρητα που έχω? Να μην έχω την ασφάλεια που ΕΓΩ θέλω στο wireless?

Μήπως θέλουν να μου π***νε και την γυναίκα??

Αν είναι έτσι, να τους πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω!  :ROFL:

----------


## vasalos

Ρε παίδες υπάρχει καλλύτερη τιμωρία απο το να ακυρώσουμε όλοι μαζί τις αιτήσεις????
Θα σσου πω εγώ μετα εαν θα αλλάξει η πολιτική τους ή όχι!!! Και όσο αναφορά καταγγελίας, τσάμπα ο κόπος.Έτσι το δείνουν και άμα θέλεις  :Razz:  
Κρίμα και περίμενα καλλύτερο ξεκίνημα απο αυτή την εταιρία 



Off Topic


		Ρε και μου το έλεγε ο πατέρας μου: Θα πεις τον πΟΤΕ ---->  ΟΤΕ  :ROFL:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Δεν εχει νοημα μια καταγγελια...μια προειδοποιητικη επιστολη για ακυρωση αιτησεων απο 140+ ατομα ομως θα τσουξει!

----------


## HitMan

Εγώ είμαι μέσα.. ελπίζω να οργανώσουμε κάτι σύντομα. Πριν λίγο πήρα και η χαμογελαστή κοπελίτσα δεν ίδρωσε λίγο όταν την ρώτησα για την διαδικασία ακύρωσης της αίτησης... 

Άσε που δεν με συνδέσαν καν με το τεχνικό τμήμα, μάλλον πλέον τους δασκαλέψανε όταν ακούνε κάτι σαν πουρτ φοργουρντ να λένε όχι...

----------


## Herretic

> Λοιπόν μετά από όλα αυτά τα ανησυχητικά που διαβάζω σχετικά με την αδυναμία port forwarding από πλευράς του χρήστη, ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ πήρα ένα τηλέφωνιο στο cc και ζήτησα σύνδεση με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Ο τεχνικός που απάντησε μου είπε αυτολεξεί ότι για residential users δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα port forwarding όχι μόνο από την πλευρά του τελικού χρήστη....ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ! Μόνο για εταιρικές συνδέσεις μου είπε μπορούν να κάνουν εκείνοι port forwarding και μόνο κάτω από ορισμένες προυποθέσεις.....τι να πω ρε παιδιά! ΕΛΕΟΣ!


Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ τα παραπάνω, ούτε με τηλέφωνο δεν θα ανοίγουν port. Όταν ρώτησα γιατί μου είπαν ψέμματα όταν έκανα την αίτησή μου μου απάντησε ότι έγινε μια μικρή αλλαγή στρατηγικής από τότε  :Mad:  Επίσης μου είπε να περιμένω 2-3 μήνες οπότε μπορεί να ξαναλλάξει η πολιτική τους  :Very angry:  
Οπότε η τελευταία μου ελπίδα είναι να διαβάζουν αυτό το forum (και να μην το γράφουν) και να συνετιστούν αλλιώς bye bye on

----------


## chemic

(άτιμο) πακέτο!
παιδιά εγώ νομίζω πως αυτό που πρέπει να κάνετε είναι να πάρετε τηλέφωνο και να στείλετε μεϊλ είτε ομαδικά είτε ατομικά, νομίζω πως οι όροι καλύπτουν την ον και δεν θα δείτε τίποτα από εκεί! Δεν είναι βλάκες και ούτε πρωτάρηδες :Thinking:  
εγώ πάντως θα πάρω τη βιβόντι να δω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο  και εκεί ...Αν...ακύρωση βέβαια

----------


## blend

Ας μην γελιόμαστε... Η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική της ΟΝ δεν θα αλλάξει. Πόσοι είμαστε εδώ που θελήσαμε να πάμε στην ΟΝ? 100? 200? Δεν βασίζονται σε εμάς για να στηρίξουμε την εταιρία.

Αυτό που δεν ξέρουν είναι ότι ο καθένας από εμάς θα μπορούσε να τους δώσει 2 ή 3 ακόμα πελάτες.... Στους οποίους τα καθέκαστα μεταφέρουμε ήδη, οπότε...

Οπότε θα πιάσουν όλους όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τι θα πει 10 μαγαμπιτα και που στην τελική θα τους είναι άχρηστα.... Το μόνο που θέλουν αυτοί οι πελάτες, είναι να ξεφορτωθούν τον ΟΤΕ.

Πολλοί από εμάς (και επαγγελματίες) χαρήκαμε που επιτέλους θα κάναμε την δουλειά μας ταχύτερα, αξιόπιστα και κυρίως χωρίς τα "πάγια" του ΟΤΕ. Χάσαμε...

----------


## lewton

> Μόλις επικοινώνησα με την ΟΝ για ακύρωση. Με ρώτησαν τον λόγο και τους τον είπα. Η κοπέλα με πέρασε σε έναν τεχνικό, ο οποίος μου είπε ότι ήδη έχουν πολλές ακυρώσεις λόγω του κλειδωμένου router.
> 
> Μου είπε όμως ότι η εταιρία είναι ενήμερη για το ζήτημα που έχει δημιουργηθεί, και μου πρότεινε να περιμένω 2-3 μέρες πριν ακυρώσω, γιατί *πιθανόν* θα υπάρξει ρύθμιση (?), ανακοίνωση (?) για το θέμα.
> 
> Ναι, βέβαια......


Βεβαιότατα...
Δηλαδή τόσο καιρό πίστευαν ότι δε θα γίνει χαμός, και τώρα θα αλλάξουν πολιτική;
ΟΥΣΤ!
Ζήτω τα αγαπημένα μου Βιβόδια (που μου έκοψαν και πιστωτικό τιμολόγιο μόλις 7 μήνες μετά από όταν με χρέωσαν από λάθος 2 φορές το εξάμηνο πακέτο).  :Yahooooo: 


ΥΓ. Το πρόβλημά μου *δεν είναι τα π2π* αλλά η όλη φιλοσοφία. Έχω ταχθεί πολλές φορές υπέρ του traffic shaping. Αλλά το να πρέπει να πάρω την ΟΝ κάθε φορά που θέλω να δοκιμάσω ένα νέο on-line game το βρίσκω γελοίο...
Οπότε προσωρινά την ξεχνάω. 





> Πρώην Πρόεδρος ΟΤΕ σε συνεργασία με Ιταλούς....εμ τι περιμέναμε απο τον ιδανικό συνδυασμό μη πώ


Τι σου φταίνει οι Ιταλοί τώρα; Εσύ δεν έγραφες στην υπογραφή σου ότι όποιος no salta είναι un Francese;

----------


## milkyway

> Λοιπόν μετά από όλα αυτά τα ανησυχητικά που διαβάζω σχετικά με την αδυναμία port forwarding από πλευράς του χρήστη, ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΩΡΑ πήρα ένα τηλέφωνιο στο cc και ζήτησα σύνδεση με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Ο τεχνικός που απάντησε μου είπε αυτολεξεί ότι για residential users δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα port forwarding όχι μόνο από την πλευρά του τελικού χρήστη....ΑΛΛΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥΣ! Μόνο για εταιρικές συνδέσεις μου είπε μπορούν να κάνουν εκείνοι port forwarding και μόνο κάτω από ορισμένες προυποθέσεις.....τι να πω ρε παιδιά! ΕΛΕΟΣ!


 Ε ρε γλέντια, καλά μιλάμε πρέπει κάποιος να μαζέψει ό,τι έχει ακουστεί και τις εμπειρίες των χρηστών του forum και να γράψει ένα βιβλίο : "ΟΤΕ, εναλλακτικοί, ευρυζωνικότητα και άλλες αστείες ιστορίες"
 μιλάμε για τρελό γέλοιο.

----------


## rainbow7

ρε παιδια cool!!σε λιγοτερο απο 12 ωρες γεμισαμε 169 posts!!!ναι οκ ειναι σημαντικο το port forwarding.κατανοητο οτι καποιοι ρυθμιζουν το router τους για σοβαρους επαγγελαματικους λογους.κι εγω εν μερει το ιδιο κανω.Αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε αμεσα ακυρωση γι'αυτο το λογο και μονο!!Για παραδειγμα το θεμα του wireless security σε πρωτη φαση ειναι πιο σημαντικο θεωρω.Επειδη νομιζω οτι η αποφαση ακυρωσης σε μιση μερα δεν ειναι σωστη αλλα βιαστικη,θα περιμενω να μαθω περισσοτερα και εγκυρα πραγματα αλλα κυριως την επισημη απαντηση της On.
Mε τα σημερινα δεδομενα θα περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω και στην πορεια βλεπουμε...Παντως βιαστικη κινηση και τοσο σημαντικη δεν κανω.
Αναμενω νεοτερα και εγκυρα απο τηνOn.

Υ.Γ. Στο μονο που συμφωνω ειναι σε επισημη διαμαρτυρια προς ΕΕΤΤ και On λογω περιορισμενης προσβασης σε υπηρεσιες που εχουμε πληρωσει και   
δυνατοτητας προσβασης στα δικα μας pc απο μη εξουσιοδοτημενα ατομα.

----------


## xaros

> ρε παιδια cool!!σε λιγοτερο απο 12 ωρες γεμισαμε 169 posts!!!ναι οκ ειναι σημαντικο το port dorwarding.κατανοητο οτι καποιοι ρυθμιζουν το router τους για σοβαρους επαγγελαματικους λογους.κι εγω εν μερει το ιδιο κανω.Αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε αμεσα ακυρωση γι'αυτο το λογο και μονο!!Για παραδειγμα το θεμα του wireless security σε πρωτη φαση ειναι πιο σημαντικο θεωρω.Επειδη νομιζω οτι η αποφαση ακυρωσης σε μιση μερα δεν ειναι σωστη αλλα βιαστικη,θα περιμενω να μαθω περισσοτερα και εγκυρα πραγματα αλλα κυριως την επισημη απαντηση της On.
> Mε τα σημερινα δεδομενα θα περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω και στην πορεια βλεπουμε...Παντως βιαστικη κινηση και τοσο σημαντικη δεν κανω.
> Αναμενω νεοτερα και εγκυρα απο τηνOn.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Στο μονο που συμφωνω ειναι σε επισημη διαμαρτυρια προς ΕΕΤΤ και On.



Συμφωνώ απόλυτα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Tem

χρειάζεται όντως ψυχραιμία. Την ίδια στιγμή το cc της ΟΝ επιβεβαιώνει δυστυχώς απόλυτα όλα όσα γράφονται εδώ.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> χρειάζεται όντως ψυχραιμία. Την ίδια στιγμή το cc της ΟΝ επιβεβαιώνει δυστυχώς απόλυτα όλα όσα γράφονται εδώ.


Καλα βρε φιλαρακι εσυ πρωτος πρωτος εστειλες φαξ για ακυρωση και τωρα λες οτι χρειαζεται ψυχραιμια; :Laughing:

----------


## blend

Δεν είναι απλό το θέμα. Παράδειγμα, εγώ ζήτησα φορητότητα και εφ' όσον έχουν περάσει ήδη 40 μέρες, ανησυχώ μήπως χάσω και τον αριθμό μου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, καταστράφηκα. Εχω αυτό το νούμερο 20+ χρόνια και είναι επαγγελματικό (και όχι μόνο για εμένα).

Φυσικά και βιάζομαι λοιπόν. Εξ άλλου παρακολουθώ το ζήτημα απο την αρχή του, χωρίς να έχω συμμετάσχει στις συζητήσεις. Λογικό δεν είναι να αγχώνομαι?




> ρε παιδια cool!!σε λιγοτερο απο 12 ωρες γεμισαμε 169 posts!!!ναι οκ ειναι σημαντικο το port dorwarding.κατανοητο οτι καποιοι ρυθμιζουν το router τους για σοβαρους επαγγελαματικους λογους.κι εγω εν μερει το ιδιο κανω.Αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι δεν χρειαζεται να κανουμε αμεσα ακυρωση γι'αυτο το λογο και μονο!!Για παραδειγμα το θεμα του wireless security σε πρωτη φαση ειναι πιο σημαντικο θεωρω.Επειδη νομιζω οτι η αποφαση ακυρωσης σε μιση μερα δεν ειναι σωστη αλλα βιαστικη,θα περιμενω να μαθω περισσοτερα και εγκυρα πραγματα αλλα κυριως την επισημη απαντηση της On.
> Mε τα σημερινα δεδομενα θα περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω και στην πορεια βλεπουμε...Παντως βιαστικη κινηση και τοσο σημαντικη δεν κανω.
> Αναμενω νεοτερα και εγκυρα απο τηνOn.
> 
> Υ.Γ. Στο μονο που συμφωνω ειναι σε επισημη διαμαρτυρια προς ΕΕΤΤ και On.

----------


## Tem

> Καλα βρε φιλαρακι εσυ πρωτος πρωτος εστειλες φαξ για ακυρωση και τωρα λες οτι χρειαζεται ψυχραιμια;


το έστειλα ψύχραιμα το FAX  :Laughing:

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ τα παραπάνω, ούτε με τηλέφωνο δεν θα ανοίγουν port. Όταν ρώτησα γιατί μου είπαν ψέμματα όταν έκανα την αίτησή μου μου απάντησε ότι έγινε μια μικρή αλλαγή στρατηγικής από τότε  Επίσης μου είπε να περιμένω 2-3 μήνες οπότε μπορεί να ξαναλλάξει η πολιτική τους  
> Οπότε η τελευταία μου ελπίδα είναι να διαβάζουν αυτό το forum (και να μην το γράφουν) και να συνετιστούν αλλιώς bye bye on


Σε 2-3 μηνες πεστους αμα εχετε αλλαξει πολιτικη και δεν ειμαστε σε καποιον αλλο εναλλακτικο το ξανασυζηταμε...προς το παρον γεια σας!

----------


## Tem

μέσα σε λίγες ώρες η ΟΝ Telecoms έγινε OFF Telecoms. 
Mε λυπεί απόλυτα το γεγονός .
Τα 10mbit υποτίθεται ότι απευθύνονταν όχι σε αρχάριους users. 
H μέχρι στιγμής στάση της ΟΝ καταφέρνει να απογοητεύει πολλούς 
απο αυτούς που περίμεναν ενεργοποίηση μετά απο αρκετό διάστημα αναμονής.

----------


## geo7

Mαϊστα... :Sad:  
Και εγω καθομουνα κι εκανα ερευνα αγορας για καινουριους σκληρους δισκους... :Sorry: 

Τεσπα, το θεμα το εχετε εξαντλησει ηδη αλλα για μενα η ουσια της ιστοριας ειναι αλλη...
Το να μην νομισει η ΟΝ και η καθε ΟΝ οτι αυτο το πραγμα μπορει να περασει στο χαλαρο και χωρις ιδιαιτερες συνεπειες (ανοιγωντας και τους ασκους του αιολου...), και οτι το προβλημα της θα ειναι "απλα" καποια "internet junkies" (και μην παραξηγηθει αυτο - δεν το λεω με κακη προθεση) που "συχναζουν" στο ADSL.gr και αντε και καποια φιλαρακια τους που μπορουν να επηρρεασουν ως opinion leaders.

Και φτανω στο "ψητο"...
Ποιος απο εδω μεσα εχει την ορεξη και κυριως την ικανοτητα να φτιαξει ενα ωραιοτατο gifακι (παρομοιο με το "γρηγορο ιντερνετ τωρα") που θα εξηγει το προβλημα με την ΟΝ ?
Χωρις να περιλαμβανει μισος και χολη για την ΟΝ, αλλα να εξηγει κατανοητα το προβλημα.
Και να το κανουμε υπογραφη μας εδω και οπου αλλου συχναζουμε...
Αυτο νομιζω οτι μπορει πραγματικα να την "πονεσει" την ΟΝ... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  
Τωρα για τις 100-150 ακυρωσεις ως επι το πλειστον download junkies...νομιζω εχουν αρχισει να τα ξυνουν απο τωρα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rainbow7

> Δεν είναι απλό το θέμα. Παράδειγμα, εγώ ζήτησα φορητότητα και εφ' όσον έχουν περάσει ήδη 40 μέρες, ανησυχώ μήπως χάσω και τον αριθμό μου. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, καταστράφηκα. Εχω αυτό το νούμερο 20+ χρόνια και είναι επαγγελματικό (και όχι μόνο για εμένα).
> 
> Φυσικά και βιάζομαι λοιπόν. Εξ άλλου παρακολουθώ το ζήτημα απο την αρχή του, χωρίς να έχω συμμετάσχει στις συζητήσεις. Λογικό δεν είναι να αγχώνομαι?


σιγουρα το θεμα δεν ειναι απλο γι αυτο και δεν χρειαζεται βιασυνες η δικη σου περιπτωση ομως κατανοητη και την αναφερω ετσι.Οποτε ειδικα εσυ μαλλον χρειαζεσαι το πλανο "κοφτες μπαλιες,σιγουρες και γρηγορες".

----------


## rainbow7

> Τωρα για τις 100-150 ακυρωσεις ως επι το πλειστον download junkies...νομιζω εχουν αρχισει να τα ξυνουν απο τωρα...


διαφωνω φιλε μου,οι 100 απο εδω γινονται πολυ περισσοτεροι με δικες μας συμβουλες,με αντιστοιχα νηματα σε αλλα forum,απευθειας απο ανθρωπους που το μαθαινουν και γενικα γρηγορα πολλοι περισσοτεροι.Κι αυτο σκεψου το λιγο δε θα αρεσε καθολου σε κανενα καινουριο παροχο 3play να το παθει.Εξαλλου μην ξεχνας οτι θορυβηθηκαν πολυ κατα το μεσημερακι απο τα δεκαδες σχετικα τηλεφωνα που εβαλαν γι'αυτο κι εριξαν πορτα μεσω του help desk.
Oπως ειπα ... Ιδωμεν !!

----------


## aragorn

Ουφ
Ευτυχώς δεν έκανα αίτηση!
και μαντέψτε:
Δεν θα κάνω....

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παντως για να μην γελιομαστε η πλειοψηφια των χρηστων κανανε αιτησεις στην ΟΝ για τα 10mbps!!!

Μην ξεχναμε οτι η ΟΝ δεν προσφερει δωρεαν αστικες και υπεραστικες κλησεις ενω και η τηλεοραση που προσφερει με εξαιρεση τις ταινιες που μπορεις να νοικιαζεις ειναι για τα πανηγυρια αφου στην ουσια σου προσφερει οτι βλεπεις και τωρα με μια απλη κεραια!!!

Αρα πραγματικα δεν βλεπω το λογο να παει καποιος στην ΟΝ αφου καταργει το μοναδικο πλεονεκτημα που ειχε σε σχεση με τους αλλους εναλλακτικους που ηταν οι υψηλες ταχυτητες downloading!

----------


## Hellraiser76

> διαφωνω φιλε μου,οι 100 απο εδω γινονται πολυ περισσοτεροι με δικες μας συμβουλες,με αντιστοιχα νηματα σε αλλα forum,απευθειας απο ανθρωπους που το μαθαινουν και γενικα γρηγορα πολλοι περισσοτεροι.Κι αυτο σκεψου το λιγο δε θα αρεσε καθολου σε κανενα καινουριο παροχο 3play να το παθει.Εξαλλου μην ξεχνας οτι θορυβηθηκαν πολυ κατα το μεσημερακι απο τα δεκαδες σχετικα τηλεφωνα που εβαλαν γι'αυτο κι εριξαν πορτα μεσω του help desk.
> Oπως ειπα ... Ιδωμεν !!


Ετσι ακριβως...εδω τηλεφωνα πεσανε μαζεμενα και εχουν αρχισει να ανησυχουν.

Φανταστειτε να δουνε τοσα πολλα ατομα ταυτογχρονα να τους απειλουν με ακυρωσεις...επισης μην υποτιματε την δυναμη που εχει αυτος εδω ο χωρος! :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Ας μην γελιόμαστε... Η συγκεκριμένη πολιτική της ΟΝ δεν θα αλλάξει. Πόσοι είμαστε εδώ που θελήσαμε να πάμε στην ΟΝ? 100? 200? Δεν βασίζονται σε εμάς για να στηρίξουμε την εταιρία.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν ξέρουν είναι ότι ο καθένας από εμάς θα μπορούσε να τους δώσει 2 ή 3 ακόμα πελάτες.... Στους οποίους τα καθέκαστα μεταφέρουμε ήδη, οπότε...
> 
> Οπότε θα πιάσουν όλους όσους δεν γνωρίζουν τι θα πει 10 μαγαμπιτα και που στην τελική θα τους είναι άχρηστα.... Το μόνο που θέλουν αυτοί οι πελάτες, είναι να ξεφορτωθούν τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Πολλοί από εμάς (και επαγγελματίες) χαρήκαμε που επιτέλους θα κάναμε την δουλειά μας ταχύτερα, αξιόπιστα και κυρίως χωρίς τα "πάγια" του ΟΤΕ. Χάσαμε...


Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα.
Δες ότι σε μια πόσοι υπάρχουν και γράφουν σε ΕΝΑ forum (ναι, μεγάλο) και που στο 99.9% (εκτός από τον apok) κατακρίνουν την συγκεκριμένη ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ απόφαση.
Η OnTelecoms αυτή την υπηρεσία σκοπεύει να την ξεκινήσει με ποιούς; Με τους γνωστούς υπόπτους, όλους εμάς (εσάς δλδ. γιατί εγώ, εδώ στο παγωμένο βορρά...) θέλει να αποκτήσει μια βάση.
Και δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς οι 10-20-100. Είναι και ΟΛΟΙ αυτοί που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι σε αντίστοιχα forums που αργά ή γρήγορα θα το λάβουν το μήνυμα.

Αν λοιπόν σε εμάς τους power users/ tecη freaks η OnTelecoms αποκτήσει "κακό όνομα" τότε πως ακριβώς θα πιάσει η υπηρεσία της; Δε νομίζω η κυρά Μαρίκα να βλέπει διαφήμιση και να φωνάζει "Γεράσιμεεεεε... Έλα να δεις που θα δώσουμε τα 30-40-50€ που μας περισσεύουν"!!!

Το παιχνίδι δεν είναι ακόμη χαμένο. Αντί να σπαταλάτε το χρόνο σας σε καταγγελίες (που Imho δεν έχουν βάση) στείλτε email, fax, πάρτε τηλέφωνο στην On και απειλήστε με ακύρωση αν *εσάς προσωπικά* δεν σας ξεκλειδώσουν τον router.  :Innocent:

----------


## geo7

> Ετσι ακριβως...εδω τηλεφωνα πεσανε μαζεμενα και εχουν αρχισει να ανησυχουν.
> 
> Φανταστειτε να δουνε τοσα πολλα ατομα ταυτογχρονα να τους απειλουν με ακυρωσεις...επισης μην υποτιματε την δυναμη που εχει αυτος εδω ο χωρος!


Δεν υποτιμησα τιποτα φιλε μου...
Την προταση αυτη την εκανα για να ενταθει και η πιεση προς ΟΝ αλλα και για να εξαπλωθει η πληροφορια γρηγοροτερα και παντου,γιατι οπως πολυ σωστα προαναφερθηκε εχει σημασια οτι ειναι να γινει...να γινει γρηγορα - γιατι μετα το ποταμι δεν γυρναει πισω...

----------


## blend

@geo7

Η πρόταση για το "ψητό" θα είχε νόημα εφ' όσον θα είχαμε μία εταιρεία που λειτουργεί.

Στην προκειμένη όχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ενεργή υπηρεσία(πλήρης), αλλά προς το παρόν, έχει "συνδέσει" τους "ενεργοποιημένους" σε θερμοσίφωνες, καζανάκια, στο σκύλο του γείτονα, στην ΕΥΔΑΠ και πάει λέγοντας!

Εντάξει, νέα εταιρία, μέχρι να βρουν άκρη, ας κάνουμε υπομονή. Οταν(αν) θα έχουμε 100 πραγματικά ενεργοποιημένους εδώ, με ουσιαστικά προβλήματα χρήσης, τότε να κάνουμε κινήσεις...

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Δεν υποτιμησα τιποτα φιλε μου...
> Την προταση αυτη την εκανα για να ενταθει και η πιεση προς ΟΝ αλλα και για να εξαπλωθει η πληροφορια γρηγοροτερα και παντου,γιατι οπως πολυ σωστα προαναφερθηκε εχει σημασια οτι ειναι να γινει...να γινει γρηγορα - γιατι μετα το ποταμι δεν γυρναει πισω...


Μα δεν τα ειπα αυτα για σενα φιλε μου αλλα για αυτους που λενε οτι επειδη ειμαστε 100 εδω μεσα δεν θα μας παρουν στα σοβαρα!

Στο μεταξυ ΗΔΗ απεστειλα mail σχετικα με το θεμα:

"Καλησπερα σας

Στις προσωπικες μου υπηρεσιες βλεπω οτι εχουν ολοκληρωθει ολα τα σταδια ενεργοποιησης και απομενει να μου στειλετε τον εξοπλισμο.

Θα ηθελα να με πληροφορησετε ποτε θα γινει αυτο και ποτε θα με ενεργοποιησετε.

Επισης σχετικα με τον εξοπλισμο διαβαζω σε διαφορα φορα οτι θα ειναι κλειδωμενος και οτι μαλιστα δεν θα δινετε username και password προσβασης ωστε να μην μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε καποιο αλλο router!!!

Θα ηθελα να με πληροφορησετε αν αληθευει το παραπανω καθως και αν αληθευει οτι δεν θα επιτρεπετε να γινετε port forwarding με αποτελεσμα την ουσιαστικη αχρηστευση εφαρμογων οπως p2p,απομακρυσμενης διαχειρισης κτλ...

Να σας τονισω οτι αν ολα τα παραπανω αληθευουν να ειστε σιγουροι οτι θα προβω σε αμεση διακοπη της ολης διαδικασιας καθως οταν εκανα την αιτηση και ειχα ρωτησει για αυτα τα θεματα με ειχατε διαβεβαιωσει οτι θα ειναι ξεκλειδωτο το router και οτι θα ειμαι ελευθερος να κανω port forwarding!

Περιμενω να με ενημερωσετε αμεσα διαφορετικα επιφυλλασομαι για καθε νομιμο δικαιωμα μου!"

Προτεινω να κανετε ολοι το ιδιο ωστε να καταλαβουν οι κυριοι οτι δεν προκειται να περασει ετσι ευκολα η κοροιδια τους.

----------


## blend

Yeap! Συμφωνώ Yiapap! Η τελευταία σου όμως πρόταση είναι το κλειδί της υπόθεσης!




> Δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα.
> Δες ότι σε μια πόσοι υπάρχουν και γράφουν σε ΕΝΑ forum (ναι, μεγάλο) και που στο 99.9% (εκτός από τον apok) κατακρίνουν την συγκεκριμένη ΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ απόφαση.
> Η OnTelecoms αυτή την υπηρεσία σκοπεύει να την ξεκινήσει με ποιούς; Με τους γνωστούς υπόπτους, όλους εμάς (εσάς δλδ. γιατί εγώ, εδώ στο παγωμένο βορρά...) θέλει να αποκτήσει μια βάση.
> Και δεν είμαστε μόνο εμείς οι 10-20-100. Είναι και ΟΛΟΙ αυτοί που είναι εγγεγραμμένοι σε αντίστοιχα forums που αργά ή γρήγορα θα το λάβουν το μήνυμα.
> 
> Αν λοιπόν σε εμάς τους power users/ tecη freaks η OnTelecoms αποκτήσει "κακό όνομα" τότε πως ακριβώς θα πιάσει η υπηρεσία της; Δε νομίζω η κυρά Μαρίκα να βλέπει διαφήμιση και να φωνάζει "Γεράσιμεεεεε... Έλα να δεις που θα δώσουμε τα 30-40-50€ που μας περισσεύουν"!!!
> 
> Το παιχνίδι δεν είναι ακόμη χαμένο. Αντί να σπαταλάτε το χρόνο σας σε καταγγελίες (που Imho δεν έχουν βάση) στείλτε email, fax, πάρτε τηλέφωνο στην On και απειλήστε με ακύρωση αν *εσάς προσωπικά* δεν σας ξεκλειδώσουν τον router.

----------


## geo7

> @geo7
> 
> Η πρόταση για το "ψητό" θα είχε νόημα εφ' όσον θα είχαμε μία εταιρεία που λειτουργεί.
> 
> Στην προκειμένη όχι μόνο δεν υπάρχει ακόμα ενεργή υπηρεσία(πλήρης), αλλά προς το παρόν, έχει "συνδέσει" τους "ενεργοποιημένους" σε θερμοσίφωνες, καζανάκια, στο σκύλο του γείτονα, στην ΕΥΔΑΠ και πάει λέγοντας!
> 
> Εντάξει, νέα εταιρία, μέχρι να βρουν άκρη, ας κάνουμε υπομονή. Οταν(αν) θα έχουμε 100 πραγματικά ενεργοποιημένους εδώ, με ουσιαστικά προβλήματα χρήσης, τότε να κάνουμε κινήσεις...


Ok καταλαβα... :One thumb up:  
Το θεμα ομως ειναι, θα μπορει να αλλαξει ΜΕΤΑ την συγκεκριμενη πολιτικη της?  :Thinking:  

*Spoiler:*







> Μα δεν τα ειπα αυτα για σενα φιλε μου αλλα για αυτους που λενε οτι επειδη ειμαστε 100 εδω μεσα δεν θα μας παρουν στα σοβαρα!
> 
> Στο μεταξυ ΗΔΗ απεστειλα mail σχετικα με το θεμα:
> 
> "Καλησπερα σας
> 
> Στις προσωπικες μου υπηρεσιες βλεπω οτι εχουν ολοκληρωθει ολα τα σταδια ενεργοποιησης και απομενει να μου στειλετε τον εξοπλισμο.
> 
> Θα ηθελα να με πληροφορησετε ποτε θα γινει αυτο και ποτε θα με ενεργοποιησετε.
> ...







Εγω παιρνω για ακυρωση παντως... :Thinking:  
Δε ξερω...η ολη ιστορια με ξενερωσε πολυ  :Sorry:  


Off Topic


		Σαν να ετοιμαζεσαι να πας στο κρεβατι με γυναικα (που τη θες πολυ κτλ κτλ) και να ανακαλυπτεις οτι ειναι τραβε... :Vava:  
 :Very Happy:

----------


## coil

Φίλτατοι,

μόλις μίλησα με το τεχνικό τμήμα και έκανα την πολύ απλή ερώτηση.
Άλλο μοdem/router εκτός από αυτό που μας παρέχεται μπορούμε να
χρησιμοποιήσουμε?
Η απάντηση ήταν ναι. Στην ερώτηση βέβαια αν χρειάζεται κάποιο user/pass
για την σύνδεση, μου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται. 

Έχει κανένας από εσάς κάποια σχετική πληροφόρηση?
Αν όντως ισχύουν τα παραπάνω τότε δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει 
πρόβλημα με το port forwarding, από την στιγμή που κάποιος 
επενδύσει σε αγορά καινούργιου modem/router. 
Βέβαια υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα να μην παίζει η υπηρεσία
της TV. Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα το τελευταίο ...

----------


## Νικαετός

Εμένα πάλι μου είπαν το αντίθετο...πως ΔΕΝ μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε άλλο μόντεμ-ρούτερ ακριβώς γιατί ΔΕΝ έχουμε user-password. Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη...

(Δήθεν επειδή αμέσως μετά τη σύνδεση το ρούτερ και το TVBOX κατεβάζουν κονφιγκ files και έτσι λειτουργούν.)

----------


## anon

Εγώ πάντως δεν αλλάζω απο linux router + adsl modem. Αν δεν παίζει με τον δικό μου εξοπλισμό, δεν ειναι σοβαρή υπηρεσία. (κάτι χειρότερο απο 24μηνο πακέτο). Δέχομαι να έχω cap, για ποιό σωστή χρηση του bw, άλλωστε και αυτοί με την σειρά τους αυτό πληρώνουν. Οχι να παίζουν με τις πόρτες και με την όλη συμπεριφορά των συνδέσων tcp/ip, και με ρουτερ που δεν ξέρω τι κάνει!!! Ημαρτον. Και ήμουν έτοιμος να προχωρήσω, και μάλιστα σε εταιρική σύνδεση μαζί τους. Εαν δεν μου διασφαλίσουν αυτά, νο κοκό.... Διαδώστε παντού το μήνυμα, και μην ανησυχείτε, θα το λάβει και η ΟΝ... Αν δεί ότι δεν πέφτουν αιτήσεις, θα καταλάβει ότι δεν έχει να κάνει με μ@μ@κες....

----------


## blend

Τρείς λαλούν και δυό χορεύουν!! 

Το πρωί σου λένε οτι ναι, ειναι πρόβλημα και μάλλον θα το "συμμαζέψουν",

Το μεσημέρι, οτι έτσι είναι και άμα σας αρέσει...

Το βράδυ, μπορείς να βάλεις ότι roυter θέλεις...

Πλάκα έχει, και απορώ πως κατάφεραν να έχουν κοινή οικονομική πολιτική για τους υποψήφιους πελάτες τους...

 :ROFL:

----------


## coil

Επειδή τίποτα δεν θέλω να αφήνω στην τύχη,
θα τους πάρω αύριο το πρωί και στην συνέχεια το μεσημέρι!  :Razz: 




> Τρείς λαλούν και δυό χορεύουν!! 
> 
> Το πρωί σου λένε οτι ναι, ειναι πρόβλημα και μάλλον θα το "συμμαζέψουν",
> 
> Το μεσημέρι, οτι έτσι είναι και άμα σας αρέσει...
> 
> Το βράδυ, μπορείς να βάλεις ότι roυter θέλεις...
> 
> Πλάκα έχει, και απορώ πως κατάφεραν να έχουν κοινή οικονομική πολιτική για τους υποψήφιους πελάτες τους...

----------


## coil

Έχει πλάκα να μην παίρνεις Internet feed επειδή ο router σου ΔΕΝ κατέβασε τα config files από τον server τους!!! 






> Εμένα πάλι μου είπαν το αντίθετο...πως ΔΕΝ μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε άλλο μόντεμ-ρούτερ ακριβώς γιατί ΔΕΝ έχουμε user-password. Άντε να βγάλεις άκρη...
> 
> (Δήθεν επειδή αμέσως μετά τη σύνδεση το ρούτερ και το TVBOX κατεβάζουν κονφιγκ files και έτσι λειτουργούν.)

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παιδια με τα τηλεφωνα δεν θα βγαλετε ακρη...στειλτε mail και απαιτηστε γραπτη απαντηση!

----------


## coil

Δεν έχεις άδικο, αν και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι σε τέτοια ερώτηση 
δεν θα πάρω σαφή απάντηση. 
Θα στείλω όμως όπως και να 'χει.

Για να δούμε ...

----------


## d_alex

Παιδιά καλησπέρα 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι γιατί δεν είμαι και ο πλέον σχετικός. Εφόσον δεν μπορείς να παρέμβεις στο ρούτερ και να κάνεις Port forward προγράμματα p2p σαν το eMule συγκεκριμένα δεν θα δουλεύουν καθόλου ή θα είναι πιο αργά;

----------


## blend

Θα είναι low ID

----------


## sdikr

> Υπάρχουν δεκάδες χρήσεις του internet. Τα P2P είναι μόνο μία απο αυτές.
> 
> Εγώ π.χ. δουλεύω remote με πελάτες μου και έχω όλων των ειδών serves στημένους εδώ.
> 
> Και κάποιοι πελάτες μου είναι πανεπιστήμια και υπουργεία...
> 
> Την ΟΝ την να την κάνω? Να μπαίνει όποτε θέλει στο σύστημα μου? Να διαχειρίζονται τα απόρρητα που έχω? Να μην έχω την ασφάλεια που ΕΓΩ θέλω στο wireless?
> 
> Μήπως θέλουν να μου π***νε και την γυναίκα??
> ...


Μα μπορείς να ζητήσεις να σου ανοίξουν τους ανάλογους server,   αλήθεια εσύ στους πελάτες σου δεν έχεις remote control;  (Εγώ τουλάχιστον έχω,  και μάλιστα πλήρη προσβάση, βέβαια θεωρώ αυτή την πρόσβαση όχι δικαιώμα  και είναι No no  η πρόσβαση στα αρχεία τους εκτός αν μου το ζητήσουν)


Φυσικά δεν μπορεί να μπεί στο συστήμα σου,  εκτός αν το επιτρέψεις εσύ.  (trusted, not trusted  στο firewall)

@all
Στην τελική  κάνουμε κάθε μέρα σύγκριση με το εξωτερικό,  αλλά όταν μας έρχεται εδώ δεν μας αρέσει  (αν έχω λάθος πείτε μου γιατι έχουν βγεί  router ethernet  με δυνατότητα  clone mac address)

Αλήθεια  έχει κάτσει ο κάθε ενας να δεί τι κάνουν τα modem/router  που δίνουν οι αλλοί;
πχ το netroute2  απο την Hol,  για εναν περίεργο λόγο αλλάξε μονο του το firmware,  με ερώτηση στην Hol  η απάντηση ήταν   ψάχνει τον server μας για νέο firmware .... μόνο;

Ακόμα msn  υποστηρίζει  (upnp)

οπώς και αρκετά   p2p  προγράμματα,
Ναι ξέρω στο Linux δεν δουλέυουν,  εεε touch luck

Ετοιμάστηκε  έτσι δουλεύουν τα 24mbit  εξώ  με 100 κανάλια και 10  ταινίες δώρο,  ακόμα μην ξεχνάμε πχ την περίπτωση  το  δικό σας wifi  AP  να επιτρέπει πρόσβαση ανάλογα με το πως θέλει η εταίρια (για την νέα της υπηρεσία  ον everywhere)

----------


## blend

Καλά τα λες Σπύρο, αλλά...

1. Με ενδιέφερε η αποδέσμευση απο τον ΟΤΕ.
2. Εγώ τουλάχιστον, σαν επαγγελματίας, δεν δέχομαι τον έλεγχο των μηχανημάτων που βρίσκονται στον χώρο μου, από οποιονδήποτε! Γιατί απλά, δεν θα είμαι φερέγγυος στους πελάτες μου... και ας μην το ξέρουν.

----------


## rainbow7

οσοι προβληματιστηκαν απο το θεμα με το port forwarding μπορουν να κανουν μια βολτα απο το http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=1#post1053663 να δουν καποια καλα νεα απο το φιλο freeman.join us!!

----------


## Νικαετός

Rainbow, ο φρήμαν λέει πως δοκίμασε και με password κουκουρούκου και πάλι μπήκε κανονικά.. αυτό δεν μου ακούγεται σαν κάτι μόνιμο. Αν δεν δω και τον δικό μου ρούτερ, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω...

----------


## dream-maniac

ΘΑ μας τρελανουν τελειως!!!
παιρνω τηλεφωνο για πολοστη φορα.(πριν λιγο 23:31)
αυτη τη φορα για ακυρωση!!
λεω
- θελω να ερωτησω σχετικα με το pirelli., υπαρχει δυνατοτητα για portforward..?
μου λεει 
-βεβαιως!!!του λεω 
-πως ομως?θα παιρνουμε τηλεφωνο εσας για να το κανετε?
-οχι μου λεει.
-εσεις θα το κανετε μονος σας.δηλαδη του λεω 
-θα μας δωσετε κωδικους admin,και θα τα κανουμε ολα μονοι μας?
-ΝΑΙ μου λεει ετσι ακριβως!
ΕΙΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΟΥΡΟΙ?ΓΙΑΤΙ αν γνωριζετε γινετε χαμος με αυτο το θεμα!!!
-ΝΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ!ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΣΑΣ!!
2η φορα.....
-ΕΙΣΤΕ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΙ?ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ??
ΝΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ!!
τι να πω ρε παιδια η ειδαν το χαμο και τους πελατες που χανουν και αναθεωρησαν..
η επεσα σε ........ασχετο??

----------


## rainbow7

> Rainbow, ο φρήμαν λέει πως δοκίμασε και με password κουκουρούκου και πάλι μπήκε κανονικά.. αυτό δεν μου ακούγεται σαν κάτι μόνιμο. Αν δεν δω και τον δικό μου ρούτερ, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω...


ναι γιατι το  On/On ειναι για τις ρυθμισεις του router.H Οn οπως φαινεται θα παιζει χωρις username και password.To PPPoE κανει τη δουλεια μαλλον!!θα το δουμε κι οι υπολοιποι φυσικα πως παιζει




> τι να πω ρε παιδια η ειδαν το χαμο και τους πελατες που χανουν και αναθεωρησαν..
> η επεσα σε ........ασχετο??


μαλλον το δευτερο

----------


## karavagos

Αν και πιστεύω ότι κάπου τα έχουν μπερδέψει οι τεχνικοί της ON, μήπως υπάρχει κανείς από αυτούς που έχουν λάβει τον εξοπλισμό, που να έχει και cisco dsl router?

Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση, μπορεί κάποιος που έχει τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό (και φυσικά όρεξη) να δοκιμάσει το παρακάτω?

1) ενεργοποίηση RFC1483 bridged σε κάποιο άλλο modem και σύνδεση στο pc
2) αλλαγή στην mac address της ethernet κάρτας στο pc έτσι ώστε να γίνει ίδια με αυτή του pirelli modem (google "smac" αν δεν ξέρετε πως)
3) ενεργοποίηση DHCP στο ethernet connection της παραπάνω κάρτας
4) wireshark και ο θεός βοηθός  :Twisted Evil:  

Φυσικά ουδεμία ευθύνη φέρω για τα όποια "περίεργα" αποτελέσματα  :Razz:

----------


## Nrod

> Έχω ζήσει στο εξωτερικό κι έχω μάμπολες επαφές με εξωτερικό. Οι χώρες δεν είναι πολλές, είναι πολύ λίγες. Και όσες εταιρίες έχουν κάνει εξυπνάδες, να ξέρεις ότι υπάρχουν και κυρώσεις. Δηλαδή, με την λογική αυτή, όσο αυξάνονται τα γρήγορα αυτοκίνητα, θα πρέπει να μικραίνουμε τους δρόμους ή να τους κλείνουμε αντί να τους μεγαλώνουμε και να φτιάχνουμε καλύτερες υποδομές. Αυτά μόνο στην Ελλαδίτσα γίνονται... Χοπ χοπ, βήματα προς τα πίσω...


Συγκεκριμένα όμως δε γράφεις για τις χώρες ή τους providers για να καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ και να κάνουμε μια σύγκριση της "Ελλαδίτσας" με τις "ανεπτυγμένες χώρες".  :Wink:  

Πως να το κάνουμε; Δεν μπορούμε κάθε φορά να αναφερόμαστε και να υιοθετούμε τα "καλά" του εξωτερικού μόνο εκεί που μας συμφέρει. Μαζί με τα καλά έρχονται και τα άσχημα, θέλοντας ή μη. Κι εγώ σου μίλησα με συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα και μπορώ να σου βρω δεκάδες ακόμα. Η ιταλική Fastweb (μητρική της On?) ακολουθεί την *ίδια* ακριβώς πολιτική και υπάρχουν παλιά posts μελών εδώ που συνέστησαν προσοχή με την On, με βάση την Ιταλική εμπειρία. Η τεράστια Tiscali (με σημαντικότατη παρουσία σε Αγγλία, Ιταλία, Ολλανδία, Γαλλία και Γερμανία -σαν να λέμε το 70% των ευρωπαϊκών συνδέσεων), εδώ και πολλά χρόνια απαγορεύει P2P εφαρμογές. 

Και το πρόβλημα με το fair usage, traffic shaping κλπ θα γίνεται εντονότερο με την επικράτηση του ADSL2 και μελλοντικά του VDSL και του FTTH. Π.χ. εγώ που έχω VDSL2 στα 50/10 (Mbps είναι αυτά) ή ένας Γάλλος που έχει FTTH στα 100 Mbps, δεν μπορούμε να απαιτούμε να μας δίνουν το 100% της ταχύτητας στα P2P!

Και για να μη βγούμε off topic (αν και νομίζω ότι είμαστε on topic), η ΟΝ μπορεί να κάνει ό,τι θέλει και όποιος θέλει γίνεται πελάτης της ή όχι. Το μεγάλο σφάλμα της On είναι ότι, με βάση αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ, παραπλάνησε συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητητα τους μελλοντικούς συνδρομητές της, υποσχόμενη άλλα από αυτά που τελικά προσφέρει. Με βάση αυτό, οποιαδήποτε καταγγελία σε ΕΕΤΤ σαφώς και έχει υπόσταση και μπορεί να υποστηριχτεί αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## naftis

Για σας

Εγώ τους ρώτησα αν μπορώ να κάνω portforwar…., και αν έχει μέσα ο ρουτερ τους ρυθμίσεις για DDNS και μου είπαν ότι έχει.
Για μένα είναι άχρηστο το πακέτο τους αλλά μου είχαν πει ότι μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω και αυτό.
Αν δεν έχει DDNS ακυρώνω την ΟΝ (Γιατί με κορόιδεψαν )
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι 2 λόγοι  που δεν εχεις  Full use  του Ρουτερ τους

1 -  Επειδή το p2p κάνη πολλά  ping και την γραμμή στην σχίζει.
      (Και ίσος τότε να μην μπορούν να δώσουν το 10ΜΒιτ)
	Και
2 – Να έχει κανένα μπαγκ το σύστημα τους στο  TV box.......... :Cool:   :Clap:

----------


## rainbow7

μπα δε νομιζω

----------


## legiongr

Καλά μιλάμε θα σαλτάρω έτσι όπως πάει το πράγμα! Πριν 3-4 ώρες μου έλεγαν ότι για residential users δεν μπορεί να γίνει port forwarding ούτε καν από αυτούς και τώρα πάλι άλλα? Τι σόι εταιρεία είναι αυτή που μπλέξαμε?

----------


## No-Name

Έχω δοκιμάσει ότι admin password υπάρχει από default για τα pirelli και δεν μπάινει με κανένα....

----------


## tony montana

Ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το topic και είπα είναι δυνατόν 6 σελίδες σε μιάμιση ώρα, και όσο διάβαζα τόσο αυξανόταν ο αριθμός των σελίδων. τελικά πήγα από την 6 στη 15 και γράφω.

Αφού θα μας ανοίγουν αυτοί τα ports και δεν ''απαγορεύεται'' ποιος ο λόγος να μην μας αφήνουν να τα ανοίγουμε μόνοι μας.
Και αν το πρόβλημα τους είναι να μην ''πειράξουμε'' κάτι άλλο ας ρύθμιζαν το router με ένα συγκεκριμένο ζεύγος username/password να ανοίγει τις σελίδες που αφορούν το port forwarding.

----------


## dream-maniac

παιδια μετα απο ενα τελευταιο τηλεφωνο στην On (και αφου τους τρελανα ολη μερα)μου ειπαν οτι καλυτερα να τηλεφωνησω αυριο για να παρω μια σιγουρη απαντηση.
αυτο αν ειναι αληθεια τοτε το σκεφτονται το θεμα και δεν εχουν καταληξει τι θα κανουν!
θα περιμενω μια μερα ακομα...ελπιζω να ξεκαθαρισουν ολα!!

----------


## No-Name

Μην αγχώνεσαι και έστειλα και ένα ωραιότατο mailακι....Aπαιτώ απάντηση πιστεύω μέχρι αύριο να την έχω λάβει.Άλλα μάλλον δεν θα πάιξει προβλημα,ειδικά εαν τους κράξουμε εξ αρχής

----------


## artlovergr

Μόλις έστειλα κ εγώ το παρακάτω μαιλ

Καλησπερα σας

Διάβασα σε διάφορα φόρα ότι με το pireli router που παρέχετε δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα, απο μέρους μου, παραμετροποίησης του συγκεκριμένου router, και δεν θα μπορω να κάνω port forwarding πράγμα το οποίο με ενδιαφέρει και για remote assistance, για voip εφαρμογες και για p2p εφαρμογές.

Επισης οτι δεν θα δινετε username και password προσβασης ωστε να μην μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε καποιο αλλο router.

Θα ηθελα να με πληροφορησετε αν αληθευουν τα παραπανω παρότι όταν μίλησα πρωτού προβώ σε αίτηση για να γίνω πελάτης σας μου είχατε απαντήσει, σε επανειλλημένες επαφές με το τηλεφωνικό σας κέντρο, πως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα χρήσης p2p remote assistance k voip εφαρμογών

Αν αυτό ισχύει πρόκειται για εξαπάτηση κύριοι και θα είμαι αναγκασμένος όχι μόνο να ακυρώσω την αίτηση μου αλλα να ενημερώσω και σε διάφορα φόρα για τις απαράδεκτες πρακτικές που χρησιμοποιείτε

Περιμένω σύντομα απάντησή σας

----------


## Tem

τελικά το βασικό ερώτημα παραμένει. Με άλλον ρουτερ γίνεται η δουλειά ή όχι ? Δηλαδή το πρόβλημα είναι το Pirelli ?  :Thinking:

----------


## flevio

αφου δεν παιζει bridged mode  τη *usb* τι την εχει?

----------


## Tem

> αφου δεν παιζει bridged mode  τη *usb* τι την εχει?


  Tην έχει για την περίπτωση που δεν θα είναι κλειδωμένο  :Thumb down:

----------


## whatfor

Θα το επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ. Η σύνδεση λειτουργεί κανονικά με το παλιό μου usr σε σύνδεση pppoe και user/pass ΟΝ και ΟΝ (ή οτι άλλο θέλετε). 
Το port forwarding και αυτό κανονικά.
ΝΑΤ ΟΚ και downloads με 200 (τουλάχιστον στα torrent που τσεκαρα χθες)

Η TV δεν λειτουργεί ολα τα υπόλοιπα ΟΚ! :One thumb up:  

(ελπίζω βεβαια να μήν αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση γιατι με βολευει)

----------


## gzaro

Μακάρι να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον αυτή η λύση...

----------


## vfragos

Λέτε να υπάρχει τρόπος να παίξει η τηλεόραση και με διαφορετικό modem/router ;

----------


## Diomedes

> Θα το επιβεβαιώσω και εγώ. Η σύνδεση λειτουργεί κανονικά με το παλιό μου usr σε σύνδεση pppoe και user/pass ΟΝ και ΟΝ (ή οτι άλλο θέλετε). 
> Το port forwarding και αυτό κανονικά.
> ΝΑΤ ΟΚ και downloads με 200 (τουλάχιστον στα torrent που τσεκαρα χθες)
> 
> Η TV δεν λειτουργεί ολα τα υπόλοιπα ΟΚ! 
> 
> (ελπίζω βεβαια να μήν αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση γιατι με βολευει)


Τελικά το port forwarding "παίζει"; Περιμένω σήμερα εξοπλισμό και θα χρησιμοποιήσω δικό μου router. Οι τύποι της ΟΝ με θράσος μου απάντησαν ότι δεν θα μου δώσουν το user name και password για να μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω δικό μου router. Και εμένα παλιότερα μου είχαν πει ότι θα είχα δυνατότητα χρήσης δικού μου εξοπλισμού καθώς και παραμετροποίησής του. Παρότι είμαι σχετικότατος με το αντικείμενο (δουλεύω στον ΟΤΕ ,  :Cool: ) μου πουλάγανε πνεύμα και μόλις τους είπα "Κοιτάχτε είμαι Κηφησίας στο μέγαρο του ΟΤΕ, έρχομαι από εκεί γιατί κάποιος ψεύδεται και δεν είμαι εγώ"   τότε το ξανασκέφτηκαν και μου είπαν για τελική απάντηση σήμερα.... Επειδή όμως είναι ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ και πήγαν να μου/μας τη "φέρουν" παρότι μας έλεγαν ΨΕΜΑΤΑ εδώ και ένα μήνα και επειδή γνωρίζω ότι εχουν ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ με τις αιτήσεις φορητότητας στον ΟΤΕ (ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ) και ΔΕΝ μπορούν να εκπληρώσουν τα χρονοδιαγράμματα φορητότητας χωρίς να φταίει αποκλειστικά ο ΟΤΕ, μάλλον θα την "κανω" με ελαφρά. Κρίμα γιατί πίστεψα ότι ήταν κάτι πέραν της νεοελληνικής μετριότητας που μας κατακλύζει....

Υ.Γ.
Μετά από 3 χρόνια περίπου απουσίας μου από το adslgr χαιρετίζω τον "κόσμο" εδώ μέσα αν και δεν βλέπω κανέναν "παλιό",  :Razz:  Να' στε καλά όλοι παίδες, παλιοί και νέοι,  :One thumb up:

----------


## coil

Απ' ότι φαίνεται τελικά δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο user/pass
για να συνδεθείς με δικό σου εξοπλισμό. Από δοκιμές που έχουν
κάνει κάποιοι εδώ αυτό το συμπέρασμα βγαίνει.

----------


## Tem

> ......Υ.Γ.Μετά από 3 χρόνια περίπου απουσίας μου από το adslgr χαιρετίζω τον "κόσμο" εδώ μέσα αν και δεν βλέπω κανέναν "παλιό",  Να' στε καλά όλοι παίδες, παλιοί και νέοι,




Off Topic


		Kαλώς ήλθες και πάλι

----------


## apostolt

Παιδες παρακαλω να επιβαιβεωσουμε λιγο οτι μπορουμε να βαλουμε και αλλον router γιατι το θεμα της τηλεορασης δεν μας απασχολει ολους οποτε το pirelli δεν το πολυ χρειαζομαστε.
Αντε για να δουμε αν θα κανουμε  ΟΝ....

----------


## ermis333

> .
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Μετά από 3 χρόνια περίπου απουσίας μου από το adslgr χαιρετίζω τον "κόσμο" εδώ μέσα αν και δεν βλέπω κανέναν "παλιό",  Να' στε καλά όλοι παίδες, παλιοί και νέοι,


Εμείς μπρίκια κολλάμε;; :Wink:  Αλήθεια που ήσουν;; στο ΙΡΑΚ;; :Laughing:  

Έχω την εντύπωση πως όλο και κάποιος τρόπος για να ξεκλειδώσεις το router θα υπάρχει.

----------


## apok

Εγώ δοκίμασα μια άλλη οδό για να μάθω περισσότερα για το forwarding. Μόλις μου πουν θα σας ενημερώσω :Smile: 

@ Yiapap φαίνεται τελικά ότι θα ειμαι ο μοναδικός πελάτης τους και τιμής ένεκεν θα μου δώσουν πλήρη πρόσβαση στα πάντα :Razz:

----------


## mpregos

Tακτική της εταιρίας είναι να μην μπορείς να κάνεις port forwarding ......
Τακτική δική μας είναι να κάνουμε μια ακύρωση και να πάμε σε άλλο πάροχο....
ΑΠΛΑ....ΛΙΤΑ...ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΑ!!!!!!!
εγώ καίγομαι για να πάιρνω τα 35αρια+ κάθε μήνα........!!!!!!

----------


## apok

Το κακό ειναι ότι οι υπόλοιπες λύσεις ( vivodi, tellas ) δεν είναι και τόσο αξιόπιστες ( ειδικά για να υπογράψεις 12μηνο συμβόλαιο ).. Άρα μένει μονο η 4νετ που ακομα δεν έχει κολυμπήσει στα βαθεια

----------


## Diomedes

> Εμείς μπρίκια κολλάμε;; Αλήθεια που ήσουν στο ΙΡΑΚ;;
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση πως όλο και κάποιος τρόπος για να ξεκλειδώσεις το router θα υπάρχει.


 :ROFL: 
Καλό.
Ερμής... χμμμ  :Wink:  κάτι μου θυμίζει το nick σου,  :Wink: 

Άσε φίλε, από τότε τα έφερε η μοίρα και έπιασα δουλιά στον ΟΤΕ, οπότε έλυσα και τα προβλήματα με το ADSL,   :Wink: 

Ελπίζω να έχω χρόνο και να σας παρέχω όποια πληροφόρηση έχω από "μέσα"  :Wink:  
Τα έχω πάρει άσχημα στο κράνος με την ΟΝ... για να δούμε.

Να σας πω και κάτι άλλο. Κάποια στιγμή σε 2-3 μήνες μάλλον θα δώσει ο ΟΤΕ 10ΜΒ από τα "Χουαγουέι" DSLAM (Ethernet)
Αλλά πρέπει να σουλουπώσει λίγο το δίκτυο και να βρει προσωπικό....μετά τις εθελούσιες...
Αλλά αυτά σε άλλο topic,  :Wink: 
Χαιρετώ και πάλι.  :One thumb up:

----------


## manicx

> +1 στο παράδειγμά σου..
> 
> Να μου επιτρέψεις όμως να το τροποποιήσω?
> 
> Ας πούμε ότι παίρνεις ένα αυτοκίνητο full extra.. και σου λέει η εταιρεία ( οντελεκομς ) μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τα πάντα εκτός απο αυτο το κόκκινο κουμπί ( port forwarding ) το οποίο κάνει το αυτοκίνητο 12cm πιο χαμηλό ( p2p ) με αποτέλεσμα στους Ελληνικούς Δρόμους ( υπάρχον δίκτυο ) να βρίσκει συνέχεια και να χαλάσει ( κακές υπηρεσίες )..
> 
> Βέβαια να τονίσω ότι αυτό έπρεπε να στο είχε πει απο την αρχή η εταιρεία και οχι κατόπιν εορτής..έτσι θα ήταν εντάξει απέναντι σου
> 
> Να πω ρε παιδιά και κάτι άλλο.. και πείτε με και βλ@κ@ κιόλας...
> ...


Κατ'αρχήν φαίνεται ότι αντί για κόκκινο κουμπί έχουμε κόκκινα μπαλάκια... Δεν το συνεχίζω το λογοπαίγνιο για να μην γίνομαι κακός....

Σχετικά με το παράδειγμα, θα σου δώσω την απάντηση πιο άμεσα. Ας μας πει η On τι φοβάται.. Φοβάται ότι δεν έχει υποδομή στα DSLAM της; Μάλλον τότε δεν σου δίνει full extra... Φοβάται μήπως η τηλεόραση δεν θα παίζει αν κατεβάζει ο χρήστης; Τότε πάλι δεν μιλάμε για full extra καθώς είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο router δεν έχει σωστό QoS. Φοβάται ότι δεν θα φτάσει το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό; Συγνώμη, αν μιλάμε για σοβαρή εταιρία, αντί να γεμίσουμε την Αθήνα με διαφημίσεις και να βάλουμε διαφήμιση σε επαρχιακή ομάδα, ίσως να πρέπει να φτιάξουμε την υποδομή πρώτα και να πάρουμε καμιά 10Gbps τουλάχιστο προς τα έξω...

Δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για την ΟΝ. Απλά δείχνει έλλειψη σοβαρής εταιρίας. Και όπως είπα, ασφαλώς θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις από P2P αλλά:

1. Σε torrents δεν θα γίνονται update τα upload stats. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι σε private trackers με πολύ πιο εξειδικευμένο περιεχόμενο και στα οποία απαιτείται ratio τουλάχιστο 0.5 θα γίνεσαι ban σε χρόνο DT. Όπως είπα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα, αλλά να δουλεύει ΣΩΣΤΑ η υπηρεσία. Ας κατεβάζω με 100KB/s. 

2. Σε emule, shareaza δεν θα μπορείς να πιάσεις καλό ID με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένεις ώρες μέχρι να ανέβεις στο queue. 

3. Δεν θα μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις πολλές άλλες αφαρμογές όπως το DC++

Και να διευκρινήσουμε ότι το P2P είναι το 1/10 από αυτά που θέλω. Με ενδιαφέρει ακόμα, η δουλειά μου και στο οποίο θέλω να ανοίγω πρόσβαση σε πόρτες που δεν θα μπορώ, τα online games, εφαρμογές remote desktop, vnc. Επίσης, πολλοί Instant Messengers χρειάζονται ανοιγμα συγκεκριμένων πορτών για ανταλλαγή αρχείων. Αν θέλω να στείλω μια φωτό 100KB στην φίλη μου, τι πρέπει να κάνω; Να πάρω τηλέφωνο για να μου ανοίξουν μια πόρτα; Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι σε εφαρμογές P2P και κυρίως σε torrents, αλλάζω πόρτες σε τακτικά διαστήματα καθαρά για λόγους ασφάλειας. 

Αυτό που δεν αναγνωρίζει η ON είναι ότι υπάρχουν και χρήστες που θέλουν το κάτι παραπάνω. Δεν είμαστε βλάκες ή μπουνταλάδες. Θέλουμε πρόσβαση σε όλες τις web υπηρεσίες που υπάρχουν σήμερα και το προϊόν τους δεν δίνει τις περισσότερες εξ αυτών...

----------


## apok

> Κατ'αρχήν φαίνεται ότι αντί για κόκκινο κουμπί έχουμε κόκκινα μπαλάκια... Δεν το συνεχίζω το λογοπαίγνιο για να μην γίνομαι κακός....
> 
> Σχετικά με το παράδειγμα, θα σου δώσω την απάντηση πιο άμεσα. Ας μας πει η On τι φοβάται.. Φοβάται ότι δεν έχει υποδομή στα DSLAM της; Μάλλον τότε δεν σου δίνει full extra... Φοβάται μήπως η τηλεόραση δεν θα παίζει αν κατεβάζει ο χρήστης; Τότε πάλι δεν μιλάμε για full extra καθώς είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ο router δεν έχει σωστό QoS. Φοβάται ότι δεν θα φτάσει το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό; Συγνώμη, αν μιλάμε για σοβαρή εταιρία, αντί να γεμίσουμε την Αθήνα με διαφημίσεις και να βάλουμε διαφήμιση σε επαρχιακή ομάδα, ίσως να πρέπει να φτιάξουμε την υποδομή πρώτα και να πάρουμε καμιά 10Gbps τουλάχιστο προς τα έξω...
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία για την ΟΝ. Απλά δείχνει έλλειψη σοβαρής εταιρίας. Και όπως είπα, ασφαλώς θα μπορείς να κατεβάζεις από P2P αλλά:
> 
> 1. Σε torrents δεν θα γίνονται update τα upload stats. Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι σε private trackers με πολύ πιο εξειδικευμένο περιεχόμενο και στα οποία απαιτείται ratio τουλάχιστο 0.5 θα γίνεσαι ban σε χρόνο DT. Όπως είπα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα, αλλά να δουλεύει ΣΩΣΤΑ η υπηρεσία. Ας κατεβάζω με 100KB/s. 
> 
> 2. Σε emule, shareaza δεν θα μπορείς να πιάσεις καλό ID με αποτέλεσμα να περιμένεις ώρες μέχρι να ανέβεις στο queue. 
> ...


Δεν έχω λόγο να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου :One thumb up:

----------


## Diomedes

> Tακτική της εταιρίας είναι να μην μπορείς να κάνεις port forwarding ......
> Τακτική δική μας είναι να κάνουμε μια ακύρωση και να πάμε σε άλλο πάροχο....
> ΑΠΛΑ....ΛΙΤΑ...ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΤΑ!!!!!!!
> εγώ καίγομαι για να πάιρνω τα 35αρια+ κάθε μήνα........!!!!!!


Σωστά τα λες.
Το θέμα είναι ότι τα ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ άλλα μας έλεγαν πριν από 1 μήνα. Για χχχχχχχ έψαχναν αλλά την "πάτησαν",  :Wink:  
Κάτσε να στείλω mail-αλυσίδα σε καμιά 2500 άτομα στο μέγαρο και από κει σε άλλους να δούμε αν θα τους βγει ξυνό τελικά. Μόνο από άμεσα συναδέλφους μου ακύρωσαν εχθές 5 άτομα, για να δούμε...
Θα τους βγεί ξυνό φίλε,  :Wink: 
Και να σου πω και κάτι άλλο;
Ο Μανασής έχει σκοπό να πάρει κάποιο πελατολόγιο και μετά να μεταβιβάσει την εταιρία.
Για να δούμε τι πελατολόγιο θα κρατήσει μετά τις @@κίες που έχουν κάνει.
Επίσης:
Να ξέρουν όσοι έχουν κάνει αίτηση φορητότητας ότι η ΟΝ έχει ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ στο να στέλνει αιτήσεις στον ΟΤΕ και από εκεί στο κεντρικό πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ για αύτές τις δουλιές, τον Προμηθέα. 
ΛΕΝΕ ΨΕΜΜΑΤΑ ότι θα μείνει κάποιος μόνο 3-4 ωρίτσες χωρίς Internet. Βάλτε 2-3 μήνες.

Οι τύποι είναι Λ-Α-Μ-Ο-Γ-Ι-Α!!
Απλά!

----------


## anon

Eγω δεν είμαι βαρύς χρήστης. Εχω μια κατανάλωση το πολύ 5GB το μήνα (και αυτο εαν κατεβάσω κάνα distro). Ομως χρησιμοποιώ πολύ το remote work (vnc,ssh). Με ενδιαφέρει ναχει μεγάλη ταχύτητα, γιατί όταν δουλεύω, θέλω να παίζει σαναναι σε τοπικό δίκτυο. Θέλω ναχει χαμηλό latency. Απο αυτά που ακούω εδώ, μάλλον δεν με καλύπτει η ΟΝ. Επίσης δεν θέλω κάποιος άλλος, να πειράζει τον ρούτερ μου, και να τον ρυθμίζει κατα το δοκούν. 

Ομως αρκετός κόσμος που παίζει μόνο email/web, μπορεί να βρεί ικανοποιητική την υπηρεσία. Αν και με 59 ευρώ το μήνα, μόνο email / web, εν αξίζει. Ακόμη και μια γραμμή 768 σε καλύπτει απόλυτα, και με 16-17 ευρώ το μήνα.... 

Οπως και ναχει το πράγμα, οι εταιρίες θα προσφέρουν πακέτα, και ο κόσμος θα μοιραστεί, οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει να έχουμε καλύτερες υπηρεσίες (αν φύγουν πχ οι μισοί και βάλε απο τις ΑΡΥΣ, ακόμη και με αυτές θα έχουμε καλύτερη ποιότητα απο ότι τώρα), και ανάλογα τι βολεύει τον καθένα. Απλά νομίζω ότι με 59 ευρώ, η ΟΝ απευθύνεται περισσότερο σε γνώστες και βαριούς χρήστες, οι οποίοι στην πλειοψηφεία δεν θα καταπιούν εύκολα τέτοιους περιορισμούς. ΕΙδικά με 59 ευρώ το μήνα!

----------


## vfragos

> Σωστά τα λες.
> Το θέμα είναι ότι τα ΛΑΜΟΓΙΑ άλλα μας έλεγαν πριν από 1 μήνα. Για μαλάκες έψαχναν αλλά την "πάτησαν",  
> Κάτσε να στείλω mail-αλυσίδα σε καμιά 2500 άτομα στο μέγαρο και από κει σε άλλους να δούμε αν θα τους βγει ξυνό τελικά. Μόνο από άμεσα συναδέλφους μου ακύρωσαν εχθές 5 άτομα, για να δούμε...
> Θα τους βγεί ξυνό φίλε, 
> Και να σου πω και κάτι άλλο;
> Ο Μανασής έχει σκοπό να πάρει κάποιο πελατολόγιο και μετά να μεταβιβάσει την εταιρία.
> Για να δούμε τι πελατολόγιο θα κρατήσει μετά τις @@κίες που έχουν κάνει.
> Επίσης:
> Να ξέρουν όσοι έχουν κάνει αίτηση φορητότητας ότι η ΟΝ έχει ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ στο να στέλνει αιτήσεις στον ΟΤΕ και από εκεί στο κεντρικό πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ για αύτές τις δουλιές, τον Προμηθέα. 
> ...


To πρόβλημα με τις φορητότητες είναι σίγουρα στο σύστημα της ON και όχι του Οτε γιατί εγώ άλλα μαθαίνω μέσα απο Οτε ;

----------


## apok

Μια απορία.. Diomedes όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις, μπορείς να τα αποδείξεις εμπράκτως?

----------


## grphoto

Diomedes καθοτι υπαρχει που κοσμος που περιμενει αυτη την ερμη φορητοτητα, τι ακριβως προβλημα εννοεις εχει στο να στελνει τισ αιτησεις ?

----------


## Diomedes

> Μια απορία.. Diomedes όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις, μπορείς να τα αποδείξεις εμπράκτως?


Κοίτα, δεν θα πώ το όνομά μου αλλά να ξέρει ότι αυτές τις ημέρες ήμουν στο αρμόδιο τμήμα του ΟΤΕ. 
Υπάρχουν 2 προβλήματα:

1ον) Η ΟΝ έχει πρόλημα με το πληροφοριακό της σύστημα και κατά συνέπεια ΔΕΝ καταφθάνουν αιτήσεις στο πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τη φύση του προβλήματος της ΟΝ.

2ον) Το πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ ο Προμηθέας έχει μια συγκεκριμένη λειτουργία που καλύπτει τις απαιτήσεις του ΟΤΕ. Μεταξύ άλλων όταν σε μια γραμμή υπάρχει ΕΝΕΡΓΗ  ADSL ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥ, είτε λέγεται FothNet είτε Altec, είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο τότε ΟΠΟΙΟΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΙΤΗΜΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΘΑΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΟΝ ΠΑΡΟΧΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΒΙΒΑΣΗ-ΦΟΡΗΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΗΣ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΤΕ ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΩΣ ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΤΕΤΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ "ΒΛΕΠΕΙ" ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ADSL ΑΛΛΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥ! Και ΔΕΝ φταίει ο ΟΤΕ που την "ΚΑΠΝΙΣΕ" της ΟΝ να λέει ότι θα μείνουν οι πελάτες της ΜΟΝΟ 2-3 ωρίτσες χωρίς Internet.

Πρέπει ΠΡΩΤΑ να κάνετε ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ της ADSL από τον εκάστοτε πάροχο και ΜΕΤΑ να στείλει αίτηση η ΟΝ για να γίνει δεκτή!
Μέχρι πριν από 3 ημέρες η κατάσταση ήταν έτσι.

Και κάτι ακόμα: Έχουν ταλαιπωρηθεί πολλοί πελάτες της ΟΝ με αυτή την ιστορία.
Επί λέξη μου είπαν συνάδελφοι ότι μπορεί και να τραβήξει μήνες...
Είπαν "μπορεί".
Για το τελευταίο δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά.
Ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα όσον το δυνατόν καλύτερα.

----------


## grphoto

Συγνωμη αλλα αυτα που λες περι προμηθεα ειναι προβλημα ΟΤΕ, (προσωπικα μου εχει κανει την ζωη δυσκολη ο ΟΤΕ 2 φορες τωρα ) με αυτη την πατατα του.

----------


## Diomedes

> Συγνωμη αλλα αυτα που λες περι προμηθεα ειναι προβλημα ΟΤΕ, (προσωπικα μου εχει κανει την ζωη δυσκολη ο ΟΤΕ 2 φορες τωρα ) με αυτη την πατατα του.


Κάνεις λάθος.

ΔΕΝ μπορείς να έχεις ΑΠΑΙΤΗΣΗ να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ κάποια εταιρία το πληροφοριακό της σύστημα αξίας εκατομμυρίων ευρώ!! Το πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΥΠΗΡΧΕ της ΟΝ.
Δηλαδή αν σου έδινε και 1 πίτσα δώρο με την προσφορά της θα έπρεπε το πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ να καλύψει την απαίτηση για live διασύνδεση delivery πίτσας;
Λίγη σοβαρότης δεν βλάπτει.

Υ.Γ.
Δεν λέω ότι ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει μερίδιο ευθύνης, έχει και ορισμένες φορές μεγάλο. Αλλά μην το παρακάνουμε κι' όλας.

----------


## No-Name

ο ΟΤΕ δεν διαχειρίζεται θέματα φορητότητας και βρόχω με το σύστημα προμηθεάς.....
Αυτό δείχνει κατα κύριο λόγο τις πόρτες του ΟΤΕ στα dslams.

O OTE έχει το llu-crm και ανάλογα με το user/pass o κάθε πάροχος έχει να κάνει με τις δικιές του αιτήσεις.Απόσο ξέρω το crm τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά.Οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι προβλημα ΟΝ-ΟΤΕ ίσως αλλού είναι το κόλλημα.

----------


## grphoto

Συγνωμη αλλα σε πια μπανανια ειμαστε να πρεπει να γινεται ετσι οπως θελει ο ΟΤΕ γιατι δεν αγορασε το σωστο το προγραμμα?
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ του Οτε.
Οπως σου ειπα την εχω πατησει 2 φορες, την δευτερη (δες λιγο πιο κατω) ειχα κανει διακοπη πρωτα στην ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και μετα απο καποιες μερες εκανα την αιτηση, αποτελεσμα ο ΟΤΕ προγραμματισε την διακοπη της συνδεσης μου στις 8/2 και εστειλε στις 7/2 πισω την αιτηση.
Δηλαδη για ΜΙΑ μερα επρεπε να ξαναγινει αιτηση, δεν νομιζω κανενα σωστο λογισμικο να επιτρεπετια να κανει πατατες.
Αυτα που ειπες ειναι λαθη του ΟΤΕ.
Τα λαθη της ΟΝ ειναι αλλα, ειναι οι αργοπορησεις στις συνδεσεις, το προβληματικο τηλεφωνο της μεχρι στιγμης, ειναι η απουσια ενημερωσης, και οι πορτες.

----------


## Tem

δεν τα βλέπω καθόλου καλά τα πράγματα με την ΟΝ. Δεν μπορώ να αποκλείσω και το χειρότερο.
Μάλλον έχασε

----------


## Diomedes

> ο ΟΤΕ δεν διαχειρίζεται θέματα φορητότητας και βρόχω με το σύστημα προμηθεάς.....
> Αυτό δείχνει κατα κύριο λόγο τις πόρτες του ΟΤΕ στα dslams.
> 
> O OTE έχει το llu-crm και ανάλογα με το user/pass o κάθε πάροχος έχει να κάνει με τις δικιές του αιτήσεις.Απόσο ξέρω το crm τώρα λειτουργεί κανονικά.Οπότε μάλλον δεν είναι προβλημα ΟΝ-ΟΤΕ ίσως αλλού είναι το κόλλημα.


Με λίγα λόγια:

Καμιά σχέση

----------


## apok

Σορρυ ρε παιδιά.. αλλά τις αιτήσες φορητότητας την ελέγχει η  ΕΒΔΑΦ

Στο llu-crm γίνεται η πρώτη καταχώρηση και μετά αφου πάρει κωδικό - Προς κατασκευή - ο πάροχος στέλνει το αίτημα και στην ΕΒΔΑΦ

----------


## No-Name

Συμφωνώ apok ακριβώς έτσι είναι.αλλά είμαστε οφ τόπικ.
Συγχωρέστε με

----------


## george4791

παιδες εγω νομιζω οτι οποια απαντηση θα παρετε απο την ΟΝ θα πρεπει να την παρετε ΜΟΝΟ ΓΡΑΠΤΑ.

εχω την εντυπωση οτι επιτηδες βαζουν τους τεχνικους να λενε διαφορετικα πραγματα τωρα και οτι θα μπορουμε να κανουμε port forwarding ετσι ωστε να μην ακυρωσετε τις συνδεσεις σας.

κατι μου λεει οτι μετα την παροδο των 10 ημερων που δεν θα εχετε δικαιωμα διακοπης θα ξαναλλαξουν τις ιδεες τους.

το γραπτο μενει οποτε θα εισαστε και νομικα καλυμενοι.

ευτυχως που δεν εκανα αιτηση μεχρι να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο

χμους/γιωργος

----------


## Diomedes

> Σορρυ ρε παιδιά.. αλλά τις αιτήσες φορητότητας την ελέγχει η  ΕΒΔΑΦ
> 
> Στο llu-crm γίνεται η πρώτη καταχώρηση και μετά αφου πάρει κωδικό - Προς κατασκευή - ο πάροχος στέλνει το αίτημα και στην ΕΒΔΑΦ


Εγώ μίλησα για το πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		το CRM είναι του ΟΤΕ:https://wholesale-llu.ote.gr:8445/wl.../llu/login.jsp

----------


## No-Name

Μόλις πήρα την εξής απάντηση από την ΟΝ σχετικά με το θέμα μας:

*"Αξιότιμε Κύριε,

            Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι οι ip είναι public δηλαδή πραγματικές. Σχετικά με το θέμα port forward, τα βασικά port είναι ανοιχτά. Σε περίπτωση που για κάποιο λόγο επιθυμείτε να ανοίξετε κάποιο άλλο port αυτό μπορεί να γίνει τηλεφωνικά επικοινωνώντας με το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης. 



Ευχαριστούμε που επικοινωνήσατε μαζί μας.

Για οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία, θα είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας.
"*

----------


## Hellraiser76

Φιλε μου μπορεις να μου εξηγησεις για ποιο λογο εσενα σου απαντουν αμεσα στα mails που στελνεις και σε εμενα κανουν 1 εβδομαδα; :Mad:

----------


## Dimitris73

Off Topic


		Τον NoName τον έχουν πάρει από φόβο...  :Razz:

----------


## adynaton

Μόλις τους έστειλα mail και τους ζητώ να μου γνωστοποιήσουν αν θα είναι η δυνατή η παραμετροποίση του NAT Addresssing Mapping και του ενσωματωμένου firewall ώστε να αποφασίσω αν θα προβώ σε ακύρωση της υπηρεσίας.



Off Topic


		Σε email που τους έστειλα προχθες μετά την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμού που το router ούτε καν συγχρόνιζε μου απάντησαν σήμερα ότι μόλις ενημερωθούν από το τεχνικό τμήμα θα με ειδοποιήσουν. Σκεφτείτε να θέλετε να ανοίξετε πόρτα μέσω αυτών σε πόσες μέρες θα την ανοίξετε......

----------


## lariser

Ο george4791 έχει απόλυτο δίκιο! Τί σημασία έχει αν γκρινιάζουμε μεταξύ μας στο forum ή αν "διαπραγματευόμαστε" με τους υπαλλήλους του CC της On; Αν δεν υπάρξει έγγραφη επίσημη απαίτηση/καταγγελία και μάλιστα προσυπογεγγραμμένη από τα μέλη του forum που έκαναν αίτηση στην On, φως δε θα δούμε.

Η καταγγελία για να έχει δύναμη θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται τόσο στους ασαφείς και αμφιμονοσήμαντους όρους της αίτησης, όσο και στον "περίεργο" τρόπο πληροφόρησης από το CC της ΟΝ που δίνει απαντήσεις κατά το δοκούν.

Δε χρειάζεται να πούμε ότι πρέπει να κοινοποιηθεί και στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Ακόμα και αν υπάρξουν πολλοί μεμονωμένοι συνδρομητές που εξέφρασαν τη δυσαρέσκεια τους τηλεφωνικά ή με απόσυρση της αίτησης, η δυναμική τους θα είναι περιορισμένοι αν δεν εκφραστούμε ομαδικά.

----------


## apok

> Εγώ μίλησα για το πληροφοριακό σύστημα του ΟΤΕ.


Μα οι πάροχοι βλέπουν το www.otewholesale.gr καθώς και την ΕΒΔΑΦ!!

Δεν έχουν σχέση με τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα του ΟΤΕ

----------


## No-Name

Δεν λές πάλι καλά ρε συ hell και λοιποί που δεν με έχουν σε καμιά μαύρη list...με τόσα μαιλ που τους έχω στείλει!!!

Πάντως δεν έχω παράπονο μου απαντάνε. :Razz:

----------


## nhitiris

> ...Σχετικά με το θέμα port forward, τα βασικά port είναι ανοιχτά. Σε περίπτωση που για κάποιο λόγο επιθυμείτε να ανοίξετε κάποιο άλλο port αυτό μπορεί να γίνει τηλεφωνικά επικοινωνώντας με το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης... 
> 
> "[/I][/B]


Πως μπορούμε να δούμε ποια port θα έχουν αυτοί ανοιχτά;

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Ο george4791 έχει απόλυτο δίκιο! Τί σημασία έχει αν γκρινιάζουμε μεταξύ μας στο forum ή αν "διαπραγματευόμαστε" με τους υπαλλήλους του CC της On; Αν δεν υπάρξει έγγραφη επίσημη απαίτηση/καταγγελία και μάλιστα προσυπογεγγραμμένη από τα μέλη του forum που έκαναν αίτηση στην On, φως δε θα δούμε.
> 
> Η καταγγελία για να έχει δύναμη θα πρέπει να αναφέρεται τόσο στους ασαφείς και αμφιμονοσήμαντους όρους της αίτησης, όσο και στον "περίεργο" τρόπο πληροφόρησης από το CC της ΟΝ που δίνει απαντήσεις κατά το δοκούν.
> 
> Δε χρειάζεται να πούμε ότι πρέπει να κοινοποιηθεί και στην ΕΕΤΤ.
> 
> Ακόμα και αν υπάρξουν πολλοί μεμονωμένοι συνδρομητές που εξέφρασαν τη δυσαρέσκεια τους τηλεφωνικά ή με απόσυρση της αίτησης, η δυναμική τους θα είναι περιορισμένοι αν δεν εκφραστούμε ομαδικά.


Αυτα φιλε μου που λες τα φωναζω απο χθες αλλα περα απο 4-5 φιλους δεν ειδα διαθεση απο τους υπολοιπους να κανουμε κατι μαζικα και οργανωμενα...

----------


## No-Name

> Πως μπορούμε να δούμε ποια port θα έχουν αυτοί ανοιχτά;


Αυτο δεν το ρώτησα κάτσε θα τους στείλω άλλο ένα mail και όταν απαντήσουν θα ποστάρω :Wink:

----------


## adynaton

Να μας έλεγαν τότε ότι προσφέρουν ΒΑΣΙΚΟ INTERNET και όχι ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ. Άκου "τα βασικά ports είναι ανοιχτά"........

Εγώ στο utorrent αλλάζω συνεχώς την πόρτα για λόγους ασφαλείας. Δεν με καλύπτουν τα "βασικά ports".....

Την ασφάλεια των δικών μου υπολογιστικών συστημάτων θα την ορίσει η ON?

----------


## vfragos

> Μα οι πάροχοι βλέπουν το www.otewholesale.gr καθώς και την ΕΒΔΑΦ!!
> 
> Δεν έχουν σχέση με τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα του ΟΤΕ


Ακριβώς. Ο Πάροχος χρησιμοποιει το w-crm llu (που είναι του ΟΤΕ) για να περάσει τις φορητότητες και αυτές κάποιες φορές δεν περνάνε στο σύστημα του Οτε. Άρα πιο φταίει ο πάροχος ; Δεν νομίζω. Απο Οτε η πληροφόρηση που έχω (με κάθε επιφύλαξη) είναι ότι Ιανουάριο αλλάξανε κάποια προγράμματα και απο τότε έχει δημιουργηθεί ένα ψιλομπάχαλο.

----------


## vfragos

> Αυτο δεν το ρώτησα κάτσε θα τους στείλω άλλο ένα mail και όταν απαντήσουν θα ποστάρω


Μπράβο ρε φίλε.  :One thumb up:

----------


## lariser

Συν-forum-ήτες, γιατί διαμαρτυρόμαστε για τον τρόπο ππου μας εμπαίζουν από την On, όταν εμείς δεν έχουμε λειτουργεί σαν συνειδητοποιημένοι και ώριμοι καταναλωτές;

1. Γιατί "συναλλασόμαστε" μαζί τους σε ΑΤΟΜΙΚΟ επίπεδο και μάλιστα ΠΡΟΦΟΡΙΚΑ; Το αποτέλεσμα είναι εκνευρισμός και σύγχυση, αφού κάθε φορά οι απαντήσεις είναι διαφορετικές.

2. Οι αιτούντες που δεν συνδέονται έχουν δικαίωμα να στέλνουν e-mails μόνο για ενημέρωση και αυτοί που "συνδέθηκαν" μπορούν να στέλνουν και για διαμαρτυρία και πάντα επικαλούμενη τους όρους της σύμβασης. Φυσικά τα e-mail καταγγελίας θα πρέπει πάντα να έχουν ως αποδέκτη και την ΕΕΤΤ! Μην το ξεχνάτε! Είναι σημαντικό!

3. Έχουμε το δικαίωμα τα ηχογραφήσουμε τη συνομιλία (με τη συναίνεση του υπαλλήλου της On) και φυσικά πρέπει πάντα να κρατάμε τα στοιχεία του υπαλλήλου που μας εξυπηρετεί. Αλλιώς, τί θα επικαλεστούμε μετά, όταν θα μας τα "γυρίσουν";

4. Η ενυπόγραφη ομαδική καταγγελία, τί γίνεται; Πιστεύεται δεν αξίζει να την κοινοποιήσουμε σε On Και ΕΕΤΤ;

----------


## flevio

> Αυτο δεν το ρώτησα κάτσε θα τους στείλω άλλο ένα mail και όταν απαντήσουν θα ποστάρω


 
δεν υπαρχουν< βασικα> πορτ ρε παιδια σιγα μην καθονται να ψαξουν τι πορτα εχει default  το καθε προγραμμα..
κυδινευοντας να πω μ@@@α μια και δε γνωριζω απο δυκτια 
μαλλον εννοουν port  του explorer..

----------


## Terasgr

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Έπρεπε να λένε 10 Mbps με υπηρεσίες ON DEMAND..
Άκου εκεί αυτοί ορίζουν το ποιες πόρτες είναι βασικές για να τις έχουν ανοιχτές. Τρελά πράγματα, αυτοί αντί να δώσουν το έναυσμα για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες ευρυζωνικότητας θα πάρουν πίσω και τα κεκτημένα. Έχει μεγάλη σημασία να μπορείς να κάνεις εσύ ότι θέλεις με την σύνδεσή σου όποτε το θέλεις χωρίς να δίνεις λογαριασμό. Δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν; Αυτός που όρισε αυτή την πολιτική μόνο σχετικός με την χρήση του internet (όχι την τεχνολογία) δεν πρέπει να είναι..
Πάντως οι απαντήσεις τους στο θέμα μου δίνουν την εντύπωση ότι δεν πρόκειται για σοβαρή εταιρεία. Κρίμα γιατί μετακομίζω και έβλεπα πολύ θετικά την ON για νέα γραμμή. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι και να πουν επίσημα ότι θα δώσουν full access στο router δεν θα τους εμπιστευτώ μετά από αυτό το μπάχαλο. Ποιος μου λέει ότι δεν θα βρουν κάποιον άλλον "κρυφό" τρόπο να περιορίσουν τη χρήση των υπηρεσιών ακόμα και σε αυτή την περίπτωση;

----------


## Diomedes

> Μα οι πάροχοι βλέπουν το www.otewholesale.gr καθώς και την ΕΒΔΑΦ!!
> 
> Δεν έχουν σχέση με τα πληροφοριακά συστήματα του ΟΤΕ


Λοιπόν, για τέλος λέω ότι στον ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ.
Δεν θα το αναλυσω περαιτέρω.
Δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι να με πιστέψετε.

Να'στε καλά και θα στείλω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου mail στην ON με cc την EETE.

Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει το αρμόδιο mail της ΕΕΤΕ;

----------


## apok

Έχεις κάνει αιτήση στην ΟΝ και εσυ?

----------


## Silent Air

Συμφωνω με τον Lariser και πρεπει να βιαστουμε, ειδικα οσοι εχουμε κανει αιτηση φορητοτητας που ρισκαρουμε οσο περναει ο καιρος και το νουμερο μας.

Αν δεν μπορω να βλεπω απο το router ποιες πορτες εχουν ανοιχτες που ξέρω οτι οι τεχνικοι της ΟΝ δεν θα εχουν ανοιξει και καποια αλλη απο τον υπολογιστη μου ετσι για να σπασουν πλακα με τα φιλαρακια των? Τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ σοβαρα.

Εγω παντως ηδη το εχω πει σε ολους τους γνωστους μου και σκοπευω να το ανεβασω και σε ασχετο απο υπολογιστες φορουμ. Θα πρεπει να ενημερωσουμε οσους περισσοτερους μπορουμε.

Δυσφημηση τωρα μπας και βαλουν μυαλο, αλλα και παλι αν δεν εχουμε κατι γραπτο οι τυποι  ειναι ικανοι σε 3 μηνες να τα αλλαξουν παλι ολα. Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω καν αν αξιζει να ασχοληθουμε περισσοτερο με την ΟΝ ή απλα να την γραψουμε στα @@ μας και να σηκωθουμε να φυγουμε.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Εγω αν μεχρι τη Δευτερα δεν εχω νεοτερα τους θα στειλω αιτηση ακυρωσης οτι και να γινει με πορτες,παραθυρα κτλ...

----------


## manicx

> Λοιπόν, για τέλος λέω ότι στον ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΣ ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ.
> Δεν θα το αναλυσω περαιτέρω.
> Δεν είστε υποχρεωμένοι να με πιστέψετε.
> 
> Να'στε καλά και θα στείλω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου mail στην ON με cc την EETE.
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει το αρμόδιο mail της ΕΕΤΕ;



Ωραία, εγώ που ζήτησα δηλαδή ενεργοποίηση με την επιλογή σε ανενεργό βρόγχο (inactive) να περιμένω χυλόπιτα... Αυτός ήταν και ο μοναδικός λόγος που επέλεξα την ON. Για να μην μείνω χωρίς ADSL για 30 ημέρες... Καλά κρασιά. Μετά το Port Forwarding έρχεται και άλλο ψέμα για δήθεν 'εξυπνες' ενεργοποιήσεις..

----------


## Silent Air

> Εγω αν μεχρι τη Δευτερα δεν εχω νεοτερα τους θα στειλω αιτηση ακυρωσης οτι και να γινει με πορτες,παραθυρα κτλ...



Κι εγω το ιδιο, αρκετα ασχοληθηκαμε....  :Thumb down:

----------


## justice

Έστειλα και εγώ mail και περιμένω...

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παιδια καντε ολοι το ιδιο...βομβαρδιστε τους με mails που να ζητατε ξεκαθαρα να σας πουνε τι θα γινει και με την απειλη οτι αν δεν αλλαξουν μυαλα θα ακυρωσετε τις αιτησεις σας!

Ειναι ο μονος τροπος να τους δωσουμε να καταλαβουν οτι δεν προκειται να ανεχτουμε τετοιες μεθοδευσεις!

----------


## lariser

Να 'στε καλά όσοι βομβαρδίσατε το CC με κλήσεις όπου τους ζητήσατε εξηγήσεις. τους φωνάξατε και τους βρίσατε... 
Να 'στε καλά και όσοι φορτώσατε το mail server τους με e-mail αγωνίας και πόνου, βρισιές και απειλές. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να το κάνατε με τρόπο έξυπνο και μεθοδικό.

Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν σας κατηγορώ και δεν σας ειρωνευομαι. Άλλωστε, στο ίδιο καζάνι τσουρουφλίζομαι και γω. Βλέποντας για ακόμα μια φορά τις προσδοκίες μου για έντιμη και σωστή εξυπηρέτηση να εξανεμίζονται.

Απλά, με τα όσα έχω δει, διαβάσει και ακούσει τα 7 ρημαδο-χρόνια της απελευθέρωσης των γ@μο-τηλ/νιών δεν πιστεύω ότι οι ατομικές προσπάθειες αποδίδουν. Γι' αυτό post-αρα και τα παραπάνω...

Έχουμε απελπιστεί όλοι γιατί το τοπίο είναι "μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα" και δεν ξέρουμε πλέον τί να κάνουμε. Τους έχουμε μάθει -βλέπετε- να είμαστε τα πρόβατα-καταναλωτές ή οι γραφικοί-φωνακλάδες.

Προσωπικά, δεν πρόκειται να πάρω κανένα τηλέφωνο πριν "ενεργοποιηθώ". Βαρέθηκα...

Αν σε διάστημα μιας εβδομάδας δεν παίζει internet-τηλέφωνο (δεν του κάνω δώρο φυσικά το IPTV, αλλά δεν καίγομαι κιόλας). Τότε αποχωρώ. Με το κόστος ηθικό, ψυχικό και οικονομικό που συνεπάγεται αυτό...  :Sorry:

----------


## DJFloor

Λοιπόν, θα σας πω τις υποθέσεις μου γιατί το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και  θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένο. 
Για όλα φταίει το video on demand και η NOVA. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (ή δεν τον έχουν βρει) να παίρνει κωδικούς το  video box για της ταινίες και για νοβα παρά μόνο από το ρουτερ, το οποίο αν αφεθεί ξεκλείδωτο μπορεί και να χακευθεί (ωραία λέξη). 'Η κάπως έτσι και αντίστροφα (είπαμε, υποθέσεις κάνω). 
Αν βάλουμε άλλο ρουτερ, δεν θα παίζει το video box (όπως αποδείχθηκε και στη πραγματικότητα) πάλι λόγο video on demand και Νοva security.
Αυτή είναι η δική μου σπέκουλα λοιπόν κι όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Να 'στε καλά όσοι βομβαρδίσατε το CC με κλήσεις όπου τους ζητήσατε εξηγήσεις. τους φωνάξατε και τους βρίσατε... 
> Να 'στε καλά και όσοι φορτώσατε το mail server τους με e-mail αγωνίας και πόνου, βρισιές και απειλές. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να το κάνατε με τρόπο έξυπνο και μεθοδικό.
> 
> Σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν σας κατηγορώ και δεν σας ειρωνευομαι. Άλλωστε, στο ίδιο καζάνι τσουρουφλίζομαι και γω. Βλέποντας για ακόμα μια φορά τις προσδοκίες μου για έντιμη και σωστή εξυπηρέτηση να εξανεμίζονται.
> 
> Απλά, με τα όσα έχω δει, διαβάσει και ακούσει τα 7 ρημαδο-χρόνια της απελευθέρωσης των γ@μο-τηλ/νιών δεν πιστεύω ότι οι ατομικές προσπάθειες αποδίδουν. Γι' αυτό post-αρα και τα παραπάνω...
> 
> Έχουμε απελπιστεί όλοι γιατί το τοπίο είναι "μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα" και δεν ξέρουμε πλέον τί να κάνουμε. Τους έχουμε μάθει -βλέπετε- να είμαστε τα πρόβατα-καταναλωτές ή οι γραφικοί-φωνακλάδες.
> 
> ...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο αλλα απο τη στιγμη που δυστυχως οι Ελληνες δεν εχουν μαθει να λειτουργουν συλλογικα και οργανωμενα ας το κανει τουλαχιστον ο καθενας μεμονωμενα μηπως και εχουμε αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Λοιπόν, θα σας πω τις υποθέσεις μου γιατί το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και  θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένο. 
> Για όλα φταίει το video on demand και η NOVA. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (ή δεν τον έχουν βρει) να παίρνει κωδικούς το  video box για της ταινίες και για νοβα παρά μόνο από το ρουτερ, το οποίο αν αφεθεί ξεκλείδωτο μπορεί και να χακευθεί (ωραία λέξη). 'Η κάπως έτσι και αντίστροφα (είπαμε, υποθέσεις κάνω). 
> Αν βάλουμε άλλο ρουτερ, δεν θα παίζει το video box (όπως αποδείχθηκε και στη πραγματικότητα) πάλι λόγο video on demand και Νοva security.
> Αυτή είναι η δική μου σπέκουλα λοιπόν κι όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει.


Αυτος φαινεται να ειναι ο λογος αλλα αληθεια θα επρεπε να με νοιαζει εμενα σαν πελατη;

Ας κοψουνε τον λαιμο τους να βρουνε τροπο και οι χρεωσεις να γινονται για το video on demand και να μπορουμε να εχουμε δικαιωμα να ανοιγουμε οποια ports θελουμε!

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπόν, θα σας πω τις υποθέσεις μου γιατί το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και  θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένο. 
> Για όλα φταίει το video on demand και η NOVA. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (ή δεν τον έχουν βρει) να παίρνει κωδικούς το  video box για της ταινίες και για νοβα παρά μόνο από το ρουτερ, το οποίο αν αφεθεί ξεκλείδωτο μπορεί και να χακευθεί (ωραία λέξη). 'Η κάπως έτσι και αντίστροφα (είπαμε, υποθέσεις κάνω). 
> Αν βάλουμε άλλο ρουτερ, δεν θα παίζει το video box (όπως αποδείχθηκε και στη πραγματικότητα) πάλι λόγο video on demand και Νοva security.
> Αυτή είναι η δική μου σπέκουλα λοιπόν κι όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει.


Μην μπερδέυεις το δορυφορικό με το  cable,  ή ακόμα καλύτερα με το   iptv

Στην μια περίπτωση πρέπει κάπως να το κλειδώσουν μιας και έχουν  χχχχ ατόμα πρόσβαση στην δέσμη του δορυφόρου,  στην άλλη έχει μονο ο πελάτης στο τέλος της γραμμής

----------


## Dimitris73

Αν όντος είναι αυτός ο λόγος... Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανότητες να αλλάξει αυτό, γιατί τελικά δεν το κάνουν από βίτσιο...

----------


## coil

Υπάρχει ένα πολύ σοβαρό ενδεχόμενο να ισχύει αυτό που λες. 

Θα περίμενα όμως από την εταιρία να ενημερώσουν και να πουν
επισήμως ότι ο λόγος για τον οποίο δεν επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση στον
router είναι αυτό ακριβώς που περιγράφεις. 

Να ξέρουμε με τι έχουμε να κάνουμε εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## adynaton

> Λοιπόν, θα σας πω τις υποθέσεις μου γιατί το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και  θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένο. 
> Για όλα φταίει το video on demand και η NOVA. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (ή δεν τον έχουν βρει) να παίρνει κωδικούς το  video box για της ταινίες και για νοβα παρά μόνο από το ρουτερ, το οποίο αν αφεθεί ξεκλείδωτο μπορεί και να χακευθεί (ωραία λέξη). 'Η κάπως έτσι και αντίστροφα (είπαμε, υποθέσεις κάνω). 
> Αν βάλουμε άλλο ρουτερ, δεν θα παίζει το video box (όπως αποδείχθηκε και στη πραγματικότητα) πάλι λόγο video on demand και Νοva security.
> Αυτή είναι η δική μου σπέκουλα λοιπόν κι όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει.


H λειτουργία του TV BOX το πιο πιθανό είναι να στηρίζεται σε ένα συνδυασμό MAC Addresses του ιδίου και του router. Επίσης ο router να διασφαλίζει την ομαλή λειτουργία του IPTV μέσω των ρυθμίσεων του QoS.

Ε ωραία ας ανοίξουν την λειτουργικότητα του NAT Address Mapping και του ενσωματωμένου firewall και ας κρατήσουν το QoS κλειστό.

Η τουλάχιστον ας ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΩΣ ότι θα είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στο Internet με οποιονδήποτε ADSL2+ router χωρίς όμως να είναι διαθέσιμη η IPTV υπηρεσία. Αυτό ως έσχατη λύση μπορεί και να το αποδεχθώ.....

----------


## akrato

Να ρωτήσω κάτι για όσους έχουν παραλάβει το tv-box? 

Στην μπροστινή όψη έχει υποδοχή για κάρτα; 

Αν δεν έχει τότε η NOVA όντως μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα...

----------


## nhitiris

Δεν υπάρχει υποδοχή για κάρτα

----------


## adynaton

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι για όσους έχουν παραλάβει το tv-box? 
> 
> Στην μπροστινή όψη έχει υποδοχή για κάρτα; 
> 
> Αν δεν έχει τότε η NOVA όντως μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα...


Όχι. Είναι όντως η NOVA το πρόβλημα.......

Παντού θα βρίσκουμε τον Ταγματάρχη μπροστά μας. ΧΟΥΝΤΑ.... :ROFL:

----------


## DJFloor

> Μην μπερδέυεις το δορυφορικό με το  cable,  ή ακόμα καλύτερα με το   iptv
> 
> Στην μια περίπτωση πρέπει κάπως να το κλειδώσουν μιας και έχουν  χχχχ ατόμα πρόσβαση στην δέσμη του δορυφόρου,  στην άλλη έχει μονο ο πελάτης στο τέλος της γραμμής


Τότε είναι εντελώς αδικαιολόγητοι γιατί δεν βρίσκω άλλο λόγο να το έχουν κλειδωμένο, ούτε καν το Ρ2Ρ. Δεν είναι όλοι οι χρήστες leechers. Ναι, τρέχω κι εγώ τορεντ αλλά το ratio μου είναι γύρω στο 4.2 επειδή το είχα ξεχάσει 2 μέρες ανοικτό. Βάζεις γρήγορο ιντερνετ για να παίρνεις αυτό που θες, την ώρα που το θες όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνεται. Κι εγώ όταν πρωτοέβαλα 4αρα στη ΧΟΛ, πήγα κι αγόρασα σκληρό 300αρι, έψαχνα το κουμπί που κατεβάζει όλο το ιντερνετ. Ε, ακόμα ο μισος δίσκος άδειος είναι, όχι γιατί δεν βρήκα το κουμπί.....
Περαστικά στην ΟΝ, αν δεν υποκύψει στα τραύματά της.

----------


## grphoto

Για οσους γνωριζουν απο δορυφορικα, νομιζω οτι λυθηκε η απορια για το κλειδωμενο ρουτερ και τις πορτες.
Ναι adynaton παντου θα βρισκουμε τον ταγματαρχη μπροστα μας, ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και οι visionνet να του χαλανε λιγο το χαμογελο  :Whistle:

----------


## Candlemass

Το mail που τους έστειλα πρίν λίγο :




> Καλησπέρα σας.
> 
> Περιμένοντας την πλήρη ενεργοποίησή μου από την εταιρία σας (ON Telecoms), παρέλαβα χθες τον παρεχόμενο εξοπλισμό και με λύπη μου διαπίστωσα ότι η βασική συσκευή του (το wireless modem/router Pirelli Discus VoIP) είναι κλειδωμένη και δεν έχω πλήρη πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του.
> Επίσης, απ' ότι διαβάζω στο μεγαλύτερο ανεξάρτητο ελληνικό site για το ADSL, το adslgr.com, καθώς και σε αρκετές τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες μου, οι τεχνικοί και το customer care σας απαντάνε, ότι δεν θα έχουν οι πελάτες σας τη δυνατότητα παραμετροποίησης του router ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες τους. Εκτός του ότι παρατηρείται παντελής ασυννενοησία μεταξύ των τεχνικών σας, αφού ο καθένας μας λέει και διαφορετικά πράγματα σε τηλεφωνικές επικοινωνίες μας, το πιο ανησυχητικό είναι ότι οι εργαζόμενοι στην εταιρία σας μας είπαν ότι η παραμετροποίηση θα γίνεται μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί σας από τους ίδιους.
> Αυτό θεωρώ ότι είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ και φυσικά είναι πολύ σημαντικός λόγος ακύρωσης της αίτησής μου (και πολλών δεκάδων ακόμα πελατών σας).
> Πρώτα απ' όλα, όταν είχα την αρχική τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία μαζί σας για να κάνω την αίτηση, με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ο εξοπλισμός θα είναι πλήρως παραμετροποιήσιμος ανάλογα τις ανάγκες του κάθε χρήστη και ότι δεν θα υπάρχουν περιορισμοί. Αν με είχατε ενημερώσει για αυτά που μας λέτε τώρα, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν θα είχα μπεί στη διαδικασία να κάνω αίτηση για σύνδεση στην εταιρία σας.
> Άν δεν έχουμε πλήρη πρόσβαση στον εξοπλισμό, ενδεικτικά δεν θα μπορούμε να ασφαλίσουμε το δίκτυο και την υπηρεσία που λειτουργεί στον προσωπικό μας χώρο, δεν θα μπορούμε να προωθούμε θύρες (port forwarding) για να μπορούμε να κάνουμε ανεμπόδιστα τη δουλειά μας (π.χ. remote access σε συγκεκριμένες θύρες που ΔΕΝ επιθυμούμε να τις ανακοινώσουμε σε κανέναν τρίτο) και πολλά άλλα θέματα ασφαλείας και προσωπικών δεδομένων.
> Δεύτερον και εξίσου σημαντικό, δεν δέχομαι να έχει κανένας τρίτος πρόσβαση σε εξοπλισμό και υπηρεσία που βρίσκεται στο χώρο μου και ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ για να την έχω όπως με εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα. Θεωρώ ότι παραβιάζονται τα ευαίσθητα προσωπικά δεδομένα μου με την πολιτική που ακολουθεί η εταιρία σας σε αυτό το ζήτημα και αυτός είναι ακόμα ένας λόγος που ενδέχεται να με οδηγήσει σε ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ της αίτησης.
> 
> ...

----------


## DJFloor

> Για οσους γνωριζουν απο δορυφορικα, νομιζω οτι λυθηκε η απορια για το κλειδωμενο ρουτερ και τις πορτες.
> Ναι adynaton παντου θα βρισκουμε τον ταγματαρχη μπροστα μας, ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και οι visionνet να του χαλανε λιγο το χαμογελο




Off Topic


		Visionet allmost dead, DM rules  :Razz: 



Άλλος ένας λόγος που την κάνω από την ΟΝ, θέλω πάνω στο ρουτερ τον Dreambox. O νοών νοεί το.....

----------


## baltazar1999

> Το mail που τους έστειλα πρίν λίγο :


Πολυ καλη κινηση Candle. Μπραβο σου μπας και βρουμε το δικιο μας.

Θα στειλω και εγω e-mail καποια στιγμη οταν μπορεσω.

----------


## DJFloor

Candlemass, άψογο. Η αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων ΔΕΝ ΑΣΤΕΙΕΥΕΤΑΙ !!!!

----------


## vagskarm

Παιδιά να κάνω λίγο τον συνήγορο του Διαβόλου?

Σκέφτεστε κάποιον που δεν έχει ιδέα από port-forwarding κλπ να έχει πρόσβαση στον ρούτερ, να τινάξει στον αέρα τα settings όσον αφορά το tv-box (υποθέτω ότι θα έχει static ip με ρυθμισμένο το dhcp του ρούτερ να δίναι από κάποια διεύθυνση και πάνω, π.χ.) και ξαφνικά να γίνει το μπάχαλο?

Δεν δικαιολογώ την ΟΝ. Απλά νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να σε αφήνουν να επιλέξεις αν θέλεις τον εξοπλισμό ξεκλείδωτο ή κλειδωμένο, και αν τον ήθελες ξεκλείδωτο και τον μαμούσες τότε να σε χρεώνανε κατι τις για να σου ξαναβάλουν τα σωστά setting.

Λέω τώρα.

Πάντως εγώ περίμενα να δω τις πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις - εντυπώσεις - ικανοποίηση πελατών για να κάνω αίτηση για ΟΝ, αλλά με αυτήν την ιστορία του ρούτερ δεν, μάλλον θα περιμένω να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Νικαετός

Από όσο θυμάμαι, η ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έχει κάποιες πόρτες κλειδωμένες, αλλά σου δίνει την δυνατότητα μέσα από το site της να τις ξεκλειδώσεις. Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσε να κάνει κάτι αντίστοιχο και η ΟΝ. :Wink:

----------


## asgan

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Visionet allmost dead, DM rules 
> 
> 
> 
> Άλλος ένας λόγος που την κάνω από την ΟΝ, θέλω πάνω στο ρουτερ τον Dreambox. O νοών νοεί το.....


Ακριβώς! :One thumb up:  
Είναι ίσως ο πιο κρίσιμος λόγος για να έχεις στα χέρια σου τον απόλυτο έλεγχο του ρούτερ

----------


## dimitris_74

εγω πιστεύω οτι θελουν να αποκλείσουν τον κάθε ασχετο απο το να μπαίνει να πειράζει πράγματα που δεν ξέρει και μετα να διαμαρτύρετε γιατι εχει πρόβλημα. αν ψάξει κανεις σε forum θα διαπιστώσει οτι η μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία των χρηστων πειραματατίζονται συνέχεια. μπορει εδω μέσα να υπάρχει αρκετό feedback για προβλήματα αλλα αν δεν υπήρχαν κάποια ατομα να φτιάξουν τους οδηγούς για τα ρουτερ ακόμα θα ψάχναμε για το πώς θα ανόιξουμε πόρτες, firewall κλπ. 
δινουν ενα πακέτο που εγγυούνται οτι θα παίζει κανονικά, αν εγω εχω όρεξη για πειραματισμούς προφανως και δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν οτι θα δουλεύει,

οι άλλες εταιρείες δίνουν support για ολα τα Modem της αγοράς. αν τους παρεις τηλέφωνο θα σου εξηγήσουν πως να ανοιξεις την πορτα η να το ρυθμίσεις? οσο εχω δει υποστήριξη εχουν για τα συγκεκριμένα modem ρουτερ που δινουν και οχι για τα υπόλοιπα.

vagskarm
το ιδιο σκεφτόμασταν αλλα ησουν ποιο γρήγορος.


@nikaetos. η οτενετ σου κόβει συγκεκριμένες πόρτες που χρησιμοποιούν default τα p2p

----------


## Nemessis

> Το mail που τους έστειλα πρίν λίγο :


Νομίζω πώς έιναι πολύ καλή κίνηση αυτή. Δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να έχουν καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ ώς νέα εταίρια με πολλές υποσχέσεις,

----------


## naftis

Καλησπέρα 

Έτσι και αλλιώς  εγώ δεν με νοιάζει να βλέπω  TV-BOX . από ότι προσφέρει η ΟΝ και όλες η ΟΝ μαζί  .............................
Και σιγά μην κάνω χρήση  της  DSL  μου για   streaming

Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει   Streaming  από την DSL  του δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί λόγου του 512 που δίνη η ΟΝ . Άρα και εδώ είναι περιορισμένα  
 :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

Μα όσοι πάροχοι δίνουν iptv στην ελλάδα με 512upload πάιζουν...

----------


## Diomedes

> Έχεις κάνει αιτήση στην ΟΝ και εσυ?


Ναι.

Λοιπόν παίδες:

Με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν ότι ΜΠΟΡΩ να βάλω ΔΙΚΟ μου router με user name: ON και password ΟΝ. Απλά μου είπε ΔΕN θα έχω IPTV. Στα @@μου προσωπικά για το ΙΡ TV.
Μου έστειλαν και τον εξοπλισμό, οπότε το βράδυ θα έχει beta-testing,  :Cool: 

Σε ερώτησή μου αν θα μας κόβουν στο μέλλον διάφορες πόρτες από τους Bras routers μου είπε ότι δεν έχου προβλέψει κάτι τέτοιο...
Μπορούνε να μας το στείλουν και εγγράφως άραγε;....

----------


## No-Name

> Ναι.
> 
> Λοιπόν παίδες:
> 
> Με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν ότι ΜΠΟΡΩ να βάλω ΔΙΚΟ μου router με user name: ON και password ΟΝ. Απλά μου είπε ΔΕN θα έχω IPTV. Στα @@μου προσωπικά για το ΙΡ TV.
> Μου έστειλαν και τον εξοπλισμό, οπότε το βράδυ θα έχει beta-testing, 
> 
> Σε ερώτησή μου αν θα μας κόβουν στο μέλλον διάφορες πόρτες από τους Bras routers μου είπε ότι δεν έχου προβλέψει κάτι τέτοιο...
> Μπορούνε να μας το στείλουν και εγγράφως άραγε;....


Μια χαρα δηλαδή!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nhitiris

> Λοιπόν παίδες:
> 
> Με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν ότι ΜΠΟΡΩ να βάλω ΔΙΚΟ μου router με user name: ON και password ΟΝ. Απλά μου είπε ΔΕN θα έχω IPTV. Στα @@μου προσωπικά για το ΙΡ TV.


Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι λύση. Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να λυθεί εξ ολοκλήρου. Αν το δούμε έτσι (μόνο Internet ή μόνο τηλέφωνο ή μόνο IP TV) χάσαμε...

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Ναι.
> 
> Λοιπόν παίδες:
> 
> Με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν ότι ΜΠΟΡΩ να βάλω ΔΙΚΟ μου router με user name: ON και password ΟΝ. Απλά μου είπε ΔΕN θα έχω IPTV. Στα @@μου προσωπικά για το ΙΡ TV.
> Μου έστειλαν και τον εξοπλισμό, οπότε το βράδυ θα έχει beta-testing, 
> 
> Σε ερώτησή μου αν θα μας κόβουν στο μέλλον διάφορες πόρτες από τους Bras routers μου είπε ότι δεν έχου προβλέψει κάτι τέτοιο...
> Μπορούνε να μας το στείλουν και εγγράφως άραγε;....


Να ζητησεις να στο στειλουν εγγραφως και ΕΠΩΝΥΜΑ....

----------


## lariser

Άντε ντε! Μπορούν να το στείλουν εγγράφως και ΣΑΦΩΣ ΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΜΕΝΟ; Αυτό θα ήταν μεγάλη υπόθεση...

Υ.Γ.: Επίσης, μπορούν να δηλώσουν υπεύθυνα ότι δεν είναι διατεθημένοι να κλείνουν ή να καθυστερούν τις πόρτες που σχετίζονται με p2p εφαρμογές;

----------


## Diomedes

> Μια χαρα δηλαδή!


Τι να πω....
Έπρεπε να κατεβάσω καντήλια εχθές για να ιδρώσει το αυτί τους....
Ακόμα είμαι επιφυλακτικός.....
Ίσως να είδαν το χαμό που προξένησαν με την ΑΘΛΙΑ συμπεριφορά τους και τις απειλές των περισσοτέρων για ακύρωση..
Θα δείξει...
Από σήμερα μετράω 10 ημέρες για να τεστάρω την γραμμή και να αποδεχθώ το προιόν τους.

----------


## No-Name

Κάπου είχε γράψει ο sdikr ένα σχόλιο που τα λέει όλα....αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρώ.
Και η free.fr,η Οrange.fr και Orange.nl όπως επίσης η KPN το ίδιο κάνουν αν δεν έχει δικό τους εξοπλισμό ξεχνάς τηλεόραση.Πάντα κάναμε σύγκριση με την Ευρώπη.Ε να λοιπόν  :Whistle:

----------


## vfragos

> Καλησπέρα 
> 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς εγώ δεν με νοιάζει να βλέπω TV-BOX . από ότι προσφέρει η ΟΝ και όλες η ΟΝ μαζί .............................
> Και σιγά μην κάνω χρήση της DSL μου για streaming
> 
> Τώρα αν κάποιος θέλει να κάνει Streaming από την DSL του δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί λόγου του 512 που δίνη η ΟΝ . Άρα και εδώ είναι περιορισμένα


Καλά, μην λέμε και ότι μας έρθει...

----------


## vagskarm

Παιδιά εσείς που έχετε κάνει αίτηση, δεν τους ρωτάτε για την περίπτωση που χρησιμοποιήσετε άλλον ρούτερ, αν πρέπει να βάλετε συγκεκριμένες ρυθμίσεις για να παίζει και το iptv? Μήπως υπάρχει περίπτωση με κάποιους ρούτερ που υποστηρίζουν συγκεκριμένες λειτουργίες να γίνεται αυτό? Νομίζω δεν στέκει να πληρώνεις μια υπηρεσία (iptv) και να μην την έχεις.

----------


## BoGe

> Λοιπόν, θα σας πω τις υποθέσεις μου γιατί το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και  θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένο. 
> Για όλα φταίει το video on demand και η NOVA. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (ή δεν τον έχουν βρει) να παίρνει κωδικούς το  video box για της ταινίες και για νοβα παρά μόνο από το ρουτερ, το οποίο αν αφεθεί ξεκλείδωτο μπορεί και να χακευθεί (ωραία λέξη). 'Η κάπως έτσι και αντίστροφα (είπαμε, υποθέσεις κάνω). 
> Αν βάλουμε άλλο ρουτερ, δεν θα παίζει το video box (όπως αποδείχθηκε και στη πραγματικότητα) πάλι λόγο video on demand και Νοva security.
> Αυτή είναι η δική μου σπέκουλα λοιπόν κι όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει.


Τον άλλο μήνα που θα έχουμε και από Vivodi τις πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις για το αντίστοιχό της πακέτο, θα δούμε αν και αυτή το έχει κλειδωμένο το router.
Αλλιώς σημαίνει ότι η Vivodi κάποιον άλλον τρόπο έχει βρει.

----------


## vfragos

> Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι λύση. Το πρόβλημα πρέπει να λυθεί εξ ολοκλήρου. Αν το δούμε έτσι (μόνο Internet ή μόνο τηλέφωνο ή μόνο IP TV) χάσαμε...


Σωστός, δηλαδή πρέπει να διαλέξουμε ή IPTV ή portforwarding, αυτό απλά είναι ένα ημίμετρο προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση.

----------


## Hellraiser76

Ερωτηση ασχετου...αμα βαλουμε τον δικο μας ρουτερ πανω στη γραμμη και συνδεσουμε τον Pirelli πανω στον αποκωδικοποιητη της ΟΝ και τα βαλουμε να επικοινωνησουν μεταξυ τους θα κανουμε δουλεια;

----------


## PopManiac

Mε συγχωρείτε που παρεμβαίνω, εγώ ο ξένος (που έλεγε και ο Στράτος  :Razz: ) σε μία ενδοελληνική διαμάχη, αλλά διευκρινείστε μου αν θέλετε το εξής:

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, κάποιος στην ΟΝ έχει δύο επιλογές:

Α. Συνδρομή όπου όμως για να ενεργοποιηθεί η IPTV θα πρέπει να έχει το συγκεκριμένο κλειδωμένο μόντεμ (με όσα αρνητικά έχει αυτό) ή

Β. ΧΥΖ μόντεμ μη 'κλειδωμένο' αλλά χωρίς IPTV

Μου φαίνεται δίκαιο από πλευράς εταιρείας για λόγους που περιέγραψε ο vagskam (δλδ ο χρήστης να μην ανατρέπει κάθε 3 και λίγο τα settings στην περίπτωση Α) αν και μόνο αν  η υπηρεσία ΙΡΤV χρεώνεται ξεχωριστά και επομένως όποιος επιλέξει το Β πληρώνει και λιγότερο.

Λίγο πολύ από όσο ξέρω τα ίδια ισχύουν και στο εξωτερικό (τουλάχιστον στο Βέλγιο αλλά νομίζω και στην Ολλανδία).

Αν δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι μου το εξηγείτε!  :Wink:

----------


## nhitiris

> Ερωτηση ασχετου...αμα βαλουμε τον δικο μας ρουτερ πανω στη γραμμη και συνδεσουμε τον Pirelli πανω στον αποκωδικοποιητη της ΟΝ και τα βαλουμε να επικοινωνησουν μεταξυ τους θα κανουμε δουλεια;



Καλή ερώτηση

----------


## blend

Το πλέον απλό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει η ΟΝ, είναι να βγάλει 2 πακέτα.
Ενα αυτό που δίνει (3play) και ένα 2play για όσους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την TV.

Και αυτοί θα ξεμπερδεύανε με εμάς και οι power users θα έκαναν την δουλειά τους.

----------


## beren79

Πάντως σε δικιά μου ερώτηση σήμερα μου είπαν ότι και να βάλω το παλιό μου router δεν πρόκειτε να παίξει στα σίγουρα. Δικιά τους συμβουλή είναι να τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο και να το κοιτάξω μαζί τους εκείνη την στιγμή (μα καλά για beta users ψάχνουν ακόμα και σε αυτό?  :Nurse:  ) αλλά το σίγουρο είναι ότι bye bye IPTV χωρίς το δικό τους router.

Κάτι άλλο που μου πρότειναν είναι να βάλω το παλιό μου router πάνω στο δικό τους :No no:   :Thumb down:   (no comment)

----------


## chrisost_al

Η δική μου πάλι ανησυχία είναι οτι απο τη στιγμή που έχουν πρόσβαση στο router (αφου αυτοί έχουν το admin password) έχουν πρόσβαση και στον Υπολογιστή μας. Απο την άλλη το να μην αξιοποιήσουμε μια υπηρεσία που την πληρώνουμε (tv, video e.t.c.) δεν μου ακούγεται λογικό και απο τη στιγμή που και για τα τηλέφωνα πληρώνουμε extra μένει μόνο η παροχή του Internet στην βασική τιμή του πακέτου.

----------


## Sebu

Καποιος ειχε αναφερει πριν μερες εδω στο φορουμ της ΟΝ οτι το ιντερνετ και το Iptv ειναι σε διαφορετικα "καναλια" για να παιζουν ταυτοχρονα.

Αρα αν παρουμε καποιο ρουτερ τυπου Linksys που υποστηριζει να τρεχουν ταυτοχρονα 2 υπηρεσιες (ιντερνετ και τηλεοραση) θα εχουμε προβλημα???

----------


## No-Name

@Sebu

Noμίζω ή τουλάχιστον θέλω να πιστεύω πώς εάν θέσεις το 2ο pvc για την IPTV ώς RFC1483 ώστε να πάρει μόνο του την ip δεν θα πάιζει προβλημα.Το θέμα είναι πώς θα ξέρεις το σωστό vpi/vci για το 2ο κανάλι επικοινωνίας διότι και στο auto να το βάλεις εκείνο θα ψάχνει για το internet feed δηλαδή στο 8/35.....

----------


## Spanos

> @Sebu
> 
> Noμίζω ή τουλάχιστον θέλω να πιστεύω πώς εάν θέσεις το 2ο pvc για την IPTV ώς RFC1483 ώστε να πάρει μόνο του την ip δεν θα πάιζει προβλημα.Το θέμα είναι πώς θα ξέρεις το σωστό vpi/vci για το 2ο κανάλι επικοινωνίας διότι και στο auto να το βάλεις εκείνο θα ψάχνει για το internet feed δηλαδή στο 8/35.....


Δεν έχει το router της Pirelli τις ρυθμίσεις για να τις αντιγράψεις;

Πάντως router με πολλαπλά PVC υπάρχουν αρκετά και καλά πχ Zyxel, Speedtouch

----------


## No-Name

To pirelli έχει μόνο το 1ο pvc ενεργό τα υπόλοιπα 7 είναι disable.

Ρε παίδες κάποιος που έχει και την IPTV ενεργή ας μα στείλει κάποιο screenshot του pirelli

@spanos αυτό πώς το βρίσκεις? http://www.eshop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613671

----------


## coil

Ότι πιο λογικό  :One thumb up: 




> Το πλέον απλό που θα μπορούσε να κάνει η ΟΝ, είναι να βγάλει 2 πακέτα.
> Ενα αυτό που δίνει (3play) και ένα 2play για όσους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για την TV.
> 
> Και αυτοί θα ξεμπερδεύανε με εμάς και οι power users θα έκαναν την δουλειά τους.

----------


## Spanos

> To pirelli έχει μόνο το 1ο pvc ενεργό τα υπόλοιπα 7 είναι disable.
> 
> Ρε παίδες κάποιος που έχει και την IPTV ενεργή ας μα στείλει κάποιο screenshot του pirelli
> 
> @spanos αυτό πώς το βρίσκεις? http://www.eshop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613671


Μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν δύο PVC, αν και αυτό θα μας το πεί ένας πλήρως ενεργοποιημένος και απλώς να γίνεται QoS και να περνάνε όλα απο το ίδιο PVC οπότε δύσκολα θα ρυθμίσεις αλλον router.

Kαλό είναι αν και κάπως παλιό γιατί έχει βγεί το D1. Πάντως είναι και πολύ ακριβό, θα σου χρειαστούν εσένα αυτές όλες οι λειτουργίες (VPN, Antivirus klp); Στην ουσία πληρώνεις τον παραπάνω 3DES επεξεργαστή.

----------


## nnn

Τι έγινε από χτες,χαμός  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Συμφωνώ με τον pop και τον blend,ας δίνανε 2 πακέτα τονίζοντας ό,τι για IpTv απαιτείται ο δικός τους εξοπλισμός με τους περιορισμούς του.

Φυσικά θα έπρεπε να έχουν και διαφορετική τιμή.

----------


## evagelos

ON
|
|
ROUTER (μου)==> firewall, portforward, ΚΤΛ==> PC MOY==> INTERNET,P2P,κλπ
|
|(full portforward->ολα ανοικτα δηλ)
|
|-----> PIRRELI ====> TV μου==> IPTV,NOVA, κλπ...


Αυτή η συνδεσμολογία δεν μπορεί να παίξει ;

----------


## HitMan

Νομίζω το αναφέρανε προηγουμένως ότι ουτέ σαν bridge μπορεί να παίξει... :Thinking:

----------


## geo7

> *Άντε ντε! Μπορούν να το στείλουν εγγράφως και ΣΑΦΩΣ ΔΙΑΤΥΠΩΜΕΝΟ; Αυτό θα ήταν μεγάλη υπόθεση...
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Επίσης, μπορούν να δηλώσουν υπεύθυνα ότι δεν είναι διατεθημένοι να κλείνουν ή να καθυστερούν τις πόρτες που σχετίζονται με p2p εφαρμογές;*


Αϊ γεια σου... :One thumb up:

----------


## dream-maniac

> Αϊ γεια σου...


παιδια βλεπω πως σιγα σιγα ξεχνιεται το θεμα portforwrd!!
Εχθες καθε 2 λεπτα υπηρχε καινοθριο post...
τελικα τπτ νεοτερο???

----------


## Edmont Dantes

Με αφορμή αυτό που άκουσα σήμερα, έκανα και το πρώτο μου post.
Το θέμα έχει ως εξής, στο εξοπλισμό που δίνει η ΟΝ στο πακέτο της, έχει και ένα router. Το router αυτό δεν δίνει την δυνατότητα να κάνει κανείς, port forward ή αλλιώς να ανοίξει τις πόρτες του Firewall. Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, έχει κλειστές τις περισσότερες πόρτες και ειδικά τις πόρτες που είναι για κατέβασμα (e-mule torrent κτλ) εκτός απο αυτές που είναι για κατεβάσματα απο το internet. 
Απλά, αν κάποιος σκέφτεται για ΟΝ να το ξανασκεφτεί και αν είναι διατεθιμένος να δώσει λεφτά και για άλλο router.

Εργάζομαι σε μεγάλη εταιρία ειδών πληροφορικής και την πληροφορία την έμαθα μέσα απο την εταιρία.

Υ.Γ. Έχουν ήδη αρχίσει οι αιτήσεις για διακοπή....

----------


## Spanos

Είδες μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος και πόσο γρήγορα ταξιδεύουν τα νέα;;

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83822

----------


## akrato

Πάντως δεν σου λένε ότι δεν θα έχεις ανοιχτές πόρτες...

Σου λένε ότι πρέπει να ζητήσεις από αυτούς να τις ανοίξουν... άρα δεν τίθεται θέμα διαφορετικών πακέτων...

Με άλλο router δεν παίζει η iptv για έναν λόγο από ότι κατάλαβα από αυτό εδώ: 




> Ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 16/3/2007 μετά απο 29 εργάσιμες για νέο ενενεργό βρόχο.
> 
> Το Pirelli Μου είχε δωθεί duplicate IP address και έτσι ουτε εγώ ουτε ο άλλος κλόνος μπορούσαμε να ενεργοποιηθούμε στο δίκτυο


Ο κάθε χρήστης έχει 1 και μοναδική εσωτερική ip adress ή καλύτερα mac adress για να μπορεί στο δίκτυο της ΟΝ να βλέπει tv ή video-on-demand. Με αυτή την mac adress συμμετέχει στην multicast ή στην unicast μετάδοση της εικόνας στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της ΟΝ. Με βάση αυτή την adress δουλεύει και το Qos. Αυτή είναι η πιο λογική εξήγηση νομίζω αν και ξέρω ελάχιστα από δίκτυα... έχω διαβάσει όμως αρκετά στο πως δουλεύει η iptv. 

Αν -λέω αν- ισχύει το παραπάνω, δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε σε άλλον router την adress του sagem ώστε να αναγνωρίζεται από το δίκτυο της ΟΝ και να παίζει η τηλεόραση;

Επαναλαμβάνω ξέρω ελάχιστα από δίκτυα και αυτά που γράφω μπορεί να είναι βλακείες...

----------


## akrato

*Spoiler:*

----------


## akrato

Και ακόμα μία φωτό που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο dream:


*Spoiler:*

----------


## dream_GR

υπάρχει η fake MAC address (Spoof) μερικά ρουτερ (εχω ένα tornado) στο επιτρέπουν να το αλλάξεις σε ότι θές εσύ

----------


## Spanos

Aπ'ότι βλέπω και το firewall disabled είναι;

----------


## morris13

Yποστηριζει το μοντεμ online gaming, p2p kai torrents απο εκει και περα αν θελετε να ανοιχτει καποια πορτα την ανοιγουν απο την εταιρια ουσιαστικα τα κλειδωσανε για να περιορισουν bandwidth φανταστιτε να ανοιγοκλιεινε ο καθενας οτι πορτα ηθελε θα ειχε κρασαρει το δικτυο ακομα δεν ειναι σε φασει σηκωσει πολυ πραμα :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## lkalam

> ...ουσιαστικα τα κλειδωσανε για να περιορισουν bandwidth φανταστιτε να ανοιγοκλιεινε ο καθενας οτι πορτα ηθελε θα ειχε κρασαρει το δικτυο ακομα δεν ειναι σε φασει σηκωσει πολυ πραμα



Τι είπες τώρα... 

Μια απλή, θερμή παράκληση:

Αν θέλετε να πείτε κάτι, σκεφτείτε το πρώτα. Αυτό που λες είναι αστήρικτο και αδικαιολόγητο.

Αν δεν είναι το δίκτυο τους σε "φάσει", ας μη το είχαν βγάλει 'public'.

Τέλος πάντων...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Aπ'ότι βλέπω και το firewall disabled είναι;


Όντως.. Όμως έτσι χάνεις το πλεονέκτημα ενός ωραιότατου hw firewall που έχει ο router.

----------


## evagelos

το XBOX-LIVE θα παίζει κανονικά; 
ξέρει κανείς; θα είναι μέσα στο "βασικό"  :Razz:   INTERNET;
 :Mad: 

Τωρα μίλησα με τεχνικό τους.
Μου είπε ότι το bridge mode στο PIRRELI θα παίζει !!! και άρα το ποστ που έκανα με συνδεσμολογία λίγο πιο πάνω θα παίζει  :Thinking:  
και δεν θα έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με P2P,PC-GAMES,XBOX-LIVE κλπ.

Τώρα τι να πώ... 
Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι τους έχουν ζαλίσει.
Κράξτε τους και εσείς (αυτά είναι καραγκιοζιλικια, ας τα κάνουν μόνο στους βλάκες Ιταλούς, Εδω είναι Ελλάδα, καθώς και πολλά άλλα) μπας και δούμε άσπρη μέρα

----------


## yiapap

> Λοιπόν, θα σας πω τις υποθέσεις μου γιατί το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και  θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένο. 
> Για όλα φταίει το video on demand και η NOVA. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (ή δεν τον έχουν βρει) να παίρνει κωδικούς το  video box για της ταινίες και για νοβα παρά μόνο από το ρουτερ, το οποίο αν αφεθεί ξεκλείδωτο μπορεί και να χακευθεί (ωραία λέξη). 'Η κάπως έτσι και αντίστροφα (είπαμε, υποθέσεις κάνω). 
> Αν βάλουμε άλλο ρουτερ, δεν θα παίζει το video box (όπως αποδείχθηκε και στη πραγματικότητα) πάλι λόγο video on demand και Νοva security.
> Αυτή είναι η δική μου σπέκουλα λοιπόν κι όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει.


Αυτή είναι η πιο λογική υπόθεση.
Όμως... Ότι κλειδώνει ξεκλειδώνει. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρει ο On με αυτή τη λογική είναι να αναγκάσει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ να ψάξουν και να βρουν τρόπους να σπάσουν την πρόσβαση στον router. Και εφόσον περισσότεροι το κάνουν από τη στιγμή που ήδη περνάνε "σε φάσει" (Lol) παρανομίας, τι πιο απλό από το να κάνουν και MAC spoofing ή οτιδήποτε άλλο για να έχουν και δωρεάν ταινίες.

Η θέσπιση νόμων/κανόνων που σε αναγκάζουν να τους παραβείς είναι ότι πιο ανόητο για μια νεοεισερχόμενη εταιρεία.

----------


## Avvocato

Ρε παιδια τελικα , μπορεις η δεν μπορεις να δουλεψεις π2π με αυτους ???

Ας μας πει καποιος ειδη ενεργοποιημενος τι γινεται.

Του ανοιξαν κανενος απο τους ειδη ενεργοποιημενους καμια πορτα ?

Δουλεψε το π2π ???

Μηπως ομως ετσι υπαρχει κυνδινος ποινικης διωξης απο μερους των εταιρειων, αφου ουσιαστικα η ΟΝ θα ξερει ακριβως τι ανεβοκατεβαζεις, μιας και περναει μεσα απο δικο της λαν ????

Παντως εγω ειμαι σχεδον ετοιμος για διακοπη, απλα περιμενω λιγες μερες για να δω αποτελεσματα σε οτι απφορα το π2π απο καποιον ενεργοποιημενο.

Τι να τα κανω τα 10μβ αμα ειναι να ανοιγω μοναχα webpages???

Αφηστε που δεν μου αρεσει καθολου η ιδεα να παρεμβαινει καποιος remote στον ρουτερ μου, αλλα και να αποφασιζει ποτε και με ποιουσ ισως ορους θα ανοιγει τις πορτες για να μου προσδοσει προσβαση σε υπηρεσιες που θελω να εχω.

Και για να μιλησουμε και φιλοσοφικα........ειναι δικαιομα του καθενος να πραξει οτι θελει, ακομη κι αν αυτο που πρατει ειναι παρανομο. Κανενας δεν εχει δικαιομα να του απαγορεψει μια πραξη, αν ομως αυτη ειναι εναντια στον νομο, τοτε θα υποστει τις συννεπειες αυτου.


Και λιγο νομικα, αν και δεν εχω διαβασει προσεκτικα το συμβολαιο για να δω τι ακριβως συμβαινει με αυτοτο θεμα, μπορει καποιος που το εχει διαβασει, να μας πει αν προβλεπεται ή οχι τετοιου ειδους περιορισμος????


Και μια ευλογη απορεια για να τελειωσω.......συμφωνα με οσα λεει η ΟΝ, αν εγω παρω τηλεφωνο και ζητησω να μου ανοιξουν ολες τις πορτες απο το 1000 εως το 65000 και να τις εχουν μονιμα ανοιχτες γιατι γουσταρω το pc μου να εχει συνεχεια επιθεσεις απο χακερ, θα το κανουν ???? Και αν οχι για ποιο λογο.....δεν ειναι δικο μοθ δικαιομα το πως θα χειριζομαι το μηχανιμα μου και τη γραμμη μου ?????

----------


## sehh

Εγώ είδη άρχισα να φτιάχνω ένα scriptάκι brute force για να σπάσω τον κωδικό. Είναι πολύ απλό και το γράφω σε PHP. Έτσι θα μπορεί να το τρέχει όποιος θέλει πολύ εύκολα.

Δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα, προς το παρόν έγραψα τα functions για την επικοινωνία TCP/IP, να κάνει HTTP GET και HTTP POST, έτσι κατάφερα να κάνω “login” στο router και να πάρω απάντηση. Το όλο πράμα το έκανα ένα loop και έτσι τρέχει το brute force με διάφορους κωδικούς.

Τώρα πρέπει να  κάτσω να γράψω ένα function που κάνει string generation (a-z, A-Z, etc) από 1 έως Χ χαρακτήρες. Έψαξα να βρω κάτι σε PHP αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να το γράψω με το χέρι.

Ίδωμεν...

----------


## vfragos

> Εγώ είδη άρχισα να φτιάχνω ένα scriptάκι brute force για να σπάσω τον κωδικό. Είναι πολύ απλό και το γράφω σε PHP. Έτσι θα μπορεί να το τρέχει όποιος θέλει πολύ εύκολα.
> 
> Δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα, προς το παρόν έγραψα τα functions για την επικοινωνία TCP/IP, να κάνει HTTP GET και HTTP POST, έτσι κατάφερα να κάνω “login” στο router και να πάρω απάντηση. Το όλο πράμα το έκανα ένα loop και έτσι τρέχει το brute force με διάφορους κωδικούς.
> 
> Τώρα πρέπει να κάτσω να γράψω ένα function που κάνει string generation (a-z, A-Z, etc) από 1 έως Χ χαρακτήρες. Έψαξα να βρω κάτι σε PHP αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να το γράψω με το χέρι.
> 
> Ίδωμεν...


Είναι αυτό που λένε το καλό το παλλικάρι ξέρει κι' άλλο μονοπάτι.... :Razz:   :One thumb up:  
Περιμένουμε αποτελέσματα σύντομα !

----------


## Avvocato

Παιδια ξαναρωταω, αν ζητησω να ανοιξουν τις πορτες απο 1000 εως 65000 ανευ αιτιολογιας(σιγα και μην πρεπει να απολογηθουμε κιολας) θα το κανουν ????

Και για ποσο χρονικο διαστημα ???

----------


## adynaton

> Εγώ είδη άρχισα να φτιάχνω ένα scriptάκι brute force για να σπάσω τον κωδικό. Είναι πολύ απλό και το γράφω σε PHP. Έτσι θα μπορεί να το τρέχει όποιος θέλει πολύ εύκολα.
> 
> Δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα, προς το παρόν έγραψα τα functions για την επικοινωνία TCP/IP, να κάνει HTTP GET και HTTP POST, έτσι κατάφερα να κάνω “login” στο router και να πάρω απάντηση. Το όλο πράμα το έκανα ένα loop και έτσι τρέχει το brute force με διάφορους κωδικούς.
> 
> Τώρα πρέπει να  κάτσω να γράψω ένα function που κάνει string generation (a-z, A-Z, etc) από 1 έως Χ χαρακτήρες. Έψαξα να βρω κάτι σε PHP αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να το γράψω με το χέρι.
> 
> Ίδωμεν...


Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία αλλά νομίζω ότι έχουν φορτώσει στον router κάποιο firmware με limited functionality και δεν είναι απλώς θέμα admin account.

----------


## Sebu

> Εγώ είδη άρχισα να φτιάχνω ένα scriptάκι brute force για να σπάσω τον κωδικό. Είναι πολύ απλό και το γράφω σε PHP. Έτσι θα μπορεί να το τρέχει όποιος θέλει πολύ εύκολα.
> 
> Δεν το έχω τελειώσει ακόμα, προς το παρόν έγραψα τα functions για την επικοινωνία TCP/IP, να κάνει HTTP GET και HTTP POST, έτσι κατάφερα να κάνω “login” στο router και να πάρω απάντηση. Το όλο πράμα το έκανα ένα loop και έτσι τρέχει το brute force με διάφορους κωδικούς.
> 
> Τώρα πρέπει να  κάτσω να γράψω ένα function που κάνει string generation (a-z, A-Z, etc) από 1 έως Χ χαρακτήρες. Έψαξα να βρω κάτι σε PHP αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να το γράψω με το χέρι.
> 
> Ίδωμεν...


Παιδια ο εξοπλισμος ανηκει στο χρηστη ή ειναι με χρησιδανειο απο την ΟΝ??

Γιατι στη δευτερη περιπτωση ο εξοπλισμός δεν μας ανηκει αρα οποιαδηποτε επεμβαση-παρεμβαση θεωρείται παράνομη.Θεωρητικα δλδ η προσπαθεια να σπασεις κωδικους σε κατι που δεν σου ανηκει ειναι παρανομη.

Δεν ξερω την πληρη νομικη αποψη του θεματος απλα το αναφερω για να προσεχουν λιγο τα νωτα τους οσοι βγαινουν και κανουν δημοσια τετοια ποστς.Οχι πως θα φανε καμια μηνυση αλλα ας προσεχουν  :Wink:

----------


## DJFloor

> Παιδια ο εξοπλισμος ανηκει στο χρηστη ή ειναι με χρησιδανειο απο την ΟΝ??
> 
> Γιατι στη δευτερη περιπτωση ο εξοπλισμός δεν μας ανηκει αρα οποιαδηποτε επεμβαση-παρεμβαση θεωρείται παράνομη.Θεωρητικα δλδ η προσπαθεια να σπασεις κωδικους σε κατι που δεν σου ανηκει ειναι παρανομη.
> 
> Δεν ξερω την πληρη νομικη αποψη του θεματος απλα το αναφερω για να προσεχουν λιγο τα νωτα τους οσοι βγαινουν και κανουν δημοσια τετοια ποστς.Οχι πως θα φανε καμια μηνυση αλλα ας προσεχουν


Μη δεις κανένα ν'αγιάζει... :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

> Λοιπόν, θα σας πω τις υποθέσεις μου γιατί το ρουτερ είναι κλειδωμένο και  θα παραμείνει κλειδωμένο. 
> Για όλα φταίει το video on demand και η NOVA. Δεν υπάρχει τρόπος (ή δεν τον έχουν βρει) να παίρνει κωδικούς το  video box για της ταινίες και για νοβα παρά μόνο από το ρουτερ, το οποίο αν αφεθεί ξεκλείδωτο μπορεί και να χακευθεί (ωραία λέξη). 'Η κάπως έτσι και αντίστροφα (είπαμε, υποθέσεις κάνω). 
> Αν βάλουμε άλλο ρουτερ, δεν θα παίζει το video box (όπως αποδείχθηκε και στη πραγματικότητα) πάλι λόγο video on demand και Νοva security.
> Αυτή είναι η δική μου σπέκουλα λοιπόν κι όποιος γνωρίζει περισσότερα ας με διαψεύσει ή επιβεβαιώσει.






> Αυτή είναι η πιο λογική υπόθεση.
> Όμως... Ότι κλειδώνει ξεκλειδώνει. Το μόνο που θα καταφέρει ο On με αυτή τη λογική είναι να αναγκάσει ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟΥΣ να ψάξουν και να βρουν τρόπους να σπάσουν την πρόσβαση στον router. Και εφόσον περισσότεροι το κάνουν από τη στιγμή που ήδη περνάνε "σε φάσει" (Lol) παρανομίας, τι πιο απλό από το να κάνουν και MAC spoofing ή οτιδήποτε άλλο για να έχουν και δωρεάν ταινίες.
> 
> Η θέσπιση νόμων/κανόνων που σε αναγκάζουν να τους παραβείς είναι ότι πιο ανόητο για μια νεοεισερχόμενη εταιρεία.


Εμένα πάλι (χωρίς να θέλω να προσβάλω τον φίλο που το έγραψε) μου φαίνεται ότι είναι εντελώς άσχετο.

Το dsl modem (Pirelli) επεμβαίνει μέχρι L4 (Transport), οπότε δεν έχει καμία σχέση με "κλειδώματα" στα video streams (L5-L7) που έρχονται μέσω VoD/Nova/κλπ. Αυτά είναι καθαρά δουλειά του STB (Sagem) και της απευθείας επικοινωνίας του με τα middleware συστήματα της ON. Τώρα αν στην συγκεκριμένη επικοινωνία δεν χρησιμοποιούν κάποια κωδικωποίηση (απαράδεκτο ακόμα και για "ελληνική" εταιρία στις μέρες μας), κακό του κεφαλιού τους.

Με άλλα λόγια είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι το IPTV μπορεί να παίξει και με άλλο router, αρκεί κάποιος να γνωρίζει τις απαραίτητες παραμέτρους.

----------


## akrato

> Με άλλα λόγια είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι το IPTV μπορεί να παίξει και με άλλο router, αρκεί κάποιος να γνωρίζει τις απαραίτητες παραμέτρους.


Αυτό πιστεύω και εγώ...

Αν ξέρεις την mac adress του sagem ή τέλος πάντων την ip που έχεις στο δίκτυο της οn μπορείς να την περάσεις σε άλλο router και να μπαίνεις στο δίκτυό τους για να βλέπεις τηλεόραση...

----------


## Sebu

> Μη δεις κανένα ν'αγιάζει...


Εγω μαζι σας τεκνα μου....εν αναμονη των εξελιξεων ειμαι να δω αν θα κανω ή οχι αιτηση στην ΟΝ  :Laughing:  

Απλα ολα αυτα ειναι ημιμετρα.Τα τηλεφωνα για να μας ανοιξουν πορτες,η αγορα νεου εξοπλισμου απο εμας,τα χακεματα....

Πρεπει η υπηρεσια να δουλευει τζετε με το καλημερα αλλιως δεν αξιζει τον κοπο συν του οτι ειναι κοροιδια.

----------


## mauro1972

You could try with these login and password

admin                    mu                   
admin                    microbusiness               
admin                    smallbusiness        

i don't know if these work

----------


## anyiann

Καλησπερα παιδια. Ειμαι καινουργιος στο forum, αλλα το παρακολουθώ εδω και μήνες! αφού τη πάτησα με το dsl cube της βιβοντι(40 εργάσιμες κ μου είπαν να συνδεθώ με 1Mb ενώ είχα δίκτυο, κ παραλίγω να τους δείρω), παρόλο που μου δώσαν τα λεφτά πίσω, είπα να δοκιμάσω την ΟΝ! έχω κάνει αίτηση κ περιμένω(15 εργάσιμες) για νέα γραμμή. Σήμερα όμως με αυτά που διαβάζω τρελάθηκα! Προσωπικά εχω το DC++ γιατί βρίσκω ότι πιο σπανιο φανταστώ κ η αδυναμία χρησιμοποίησής του κ μόνο,χωρίς να παραβλέπω κ όλα τα άλλα, θα με κάνει να ακυρώσω! Θα περιμένω μέχρι Δευτέρα να δω τι θα πουν κ σε σας, καθώς τους έστειλα κ γω mail, κ θα ακυρώσω. μου φαίνετε θα πάω παλι ΟΤΕ! 2Mb, τι να κάνουμε! Τουλάχιστον μπορεί να βάλεις κανα δόντι, να λαδώσεις,...να νιώσεις έλληνας βρ'αδερφέ :Cool:   κ να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου!

----------


## Diomedes

> Και ακόμα μία φωτό που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο dream:
> 
> *Spoiler:*


10 άρα ΙΡ έχει;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Εγώ συγχρονίζω με το DSLAM τους αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω ΙΡ, από Δευτέρα.
Ρε παιδιά, ας μπεί όποιος είναι ενεργός στο www.whatismyip.com και ας ποστάρει το ΙΡ που θα του βγάλει, ας κρύψει μόνο την τελευταία 3άδα αν θέλει....
Τελικά κι άλλη @@στιά έκαναν; Δεν έχουν public IP; 
Λοιπόν παιδιά να σας πώ κάτι.
Έχουν φτάσει καταγγελίες ορισμένων πελατών της στο Υπουργείο ανάπτυξης για τις ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ μεθόδους παραπληροφόρησης που έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει, το τηλέφωνο για καταγγελείες είναι το 1520 , να είστε ευγενικοί και συγκεκριμένοι. Τα Σάββατα είναι μέχρι τις 18:00. Από Δευτέρα. Έχω στενό φίλο που προωθεί τις καταγγελίες,  :One thumb up:  :Cool: 
Εν αναμονή...
Πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι ΔΕΝ είμαστε κοπάδι προβάτων!! :Thumb down:

----------


## Diomedes

> 10 άρα ΙΡ έχει;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> Εγώ συγχρονίζω με το DSLAM τους αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω ΙΡ, από Δευτέρα.
> Ρε παιδιά, ας μπεί όποιος είναι ενεργός στο www.whatismyip.com και ας ποστάρει το ΙΡ που θα του βγάλει, ας κρύψει μόνο την τελευταία 3άδα αν θέλει....
> Τελικά κι άλλη @@στιά έκαναν; Δεν έχουν public IP; 
> Λοιπόν παιδιά να σας πώ κάτι.
> Έχουν φτάσει καταγγελίες ορισμένων πελατών της στο Υπουργείο ανάπτυξης για τις ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ μεθόδους παραπληροφόρησης που έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει, το τηλέφωνο για καταγγελείες είναι το 1520 , να είστε ευγενικοί και συγκεκριμένοι. Τα Σάββατα είναι μέχρι τις 18:00. Από Δευτέρα. Έχω στενό φίλο που προωθεί τις καταγγελίες, 
> Εν αναμονή...
> Πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι ΔΕΝ είμαστε κοπάδι προβάτων!!


Αλλά και πάλι αν εμφανίσει public ΙΡ  αυτό μπορεί να αντοιστοιχεί σε πολλούς χρήστες και να έχουν κάνει ΡΑΤ/ΝΑΤ...
Θα δείξει..
Ας μπεί όμως κάποιος στο www.whatismyip.com να έχουμε μια ιδέα τουλάχιστον...

----------


## sdikr

> 10 άρα ΙΡ έχει;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> Εγώ συγχρονίζω με το DSLAM τους αλλά δεν μπορώ να πάρω ΙΡ, από Δευτέρα.
> Ρε παιδιά, ας μπεί όποιος είναι ενεργός στο www.whatismyip.com και ας ποστάρει το ΙΡ που θα του βγάλει, ας κρύψει μόνο την τελευταία 3άδα αν θέλει....
> Τελικά κι άλλη @@στιά έκαναν; Δεν έχουν public IP; 
> Λοιπόν παιδιά να σας πώ κάτι.
> * Έχουν φτάσει καταγγελίες ορισμένων πελατών της στο Υπουργείο ανάπτυξης για τις ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΕΣ μεθόδους παραπληροφόρησης που έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει, το τηλέφωνο για καταγγελείες είναι το 1520 , να είστε ευγενικοί και συγκεκριμένοι. Τα Σάββατα είναι μέχρι τις 18:00. Από Δευτέρα. Έχω στενό φίλο που προωθεί τις καταγγελίες*, 
> Εν αναμονή...
> Πρέπει να καταλάβουν ότι ΔΕΝ είμαστε κοπάδι προβάτων!!


αυτό το υπογράφεις;

Αν όχι πες μου για να σβήσω τα προηγούμενα   :Wink:

----------


## Diomedes

> αυτό το υπογράφεις;
> 
> Αν όχι πες μου για να σβήσω τα προηγούμενα


Για τις καταγγελίες;

Ναι, έχουν φτάσει, μίλησα με φίλο μου σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
Του έκανε εντύπωση πως για μια τόσο νέα εταιρία έχουν αρχίση ήδη τα παράπονα.
Το τηλ είναι σωστό.
Θα κάνω κι εγώ καταγγελία από Δευτέρα αν δω ότι οι υπηρεσίες τους είναι άλλες από αυτές που μου υποσχέθηκαν τηλεφωνικώς.

----------


## sdikr

> Για τις καταγγελίες;
> 
> Ναι, έχουν φτάσει, μίλησα με φίλο μου σήμερα το μεσημέρι.
> Του έκανε εντύπωση πως για μια τόσο νέα εταιρία έχουν αρχίση ήδη τα παράπονα.
> Το τηλ είναι σωστό.
> Θα κάνω κι εγώ καταγγελία από Δευτέρα αν δω ότι οι υπηρεσίες τους είναι άλλες από αυτές που μου υποσχέθηκαν τηλεφωνικώς.



ο δικός μου ο φιλος είπε οτι δεν ελάβε τίποτα

----------


## Diomedes

> ο δικός μου ο φιλος είπε οτι δεν ελάβε τίποτα


Κοίτα,
Το τηλ είναι για τους καταναλωτές, μπορείς να κάνεις καταγγελία για ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ, δεν είναι τίποτα "παράξενο".

Τι να σου πω, εμένα μου το είπε στο ΑΣΧΕΤΟ, γιατί του είχα πει ότι θα έβαζα ΟΝ πριν από κανά μήνα και το Θυμήθικε από τις καταγγελίες.

----------


## lewton

> 10 άρα ΙΡ έχει;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Και τι ΙΡ...  :Thinking:

----------


## dream_GR

παιδιά δεν εχει δεκάρες IP, το είπαμε αυτό

Οι 10.189.XX.XXX ήταν για να λογκάρει στο δίκτυο τους να πάρει το config script και αφού κατέβει αυτό με επιτυχία μετά αποκτά κανονική δυναμική IP 91.132.22Χ.ΧΧΧ

----------


## ckostas

επειδη δεν αντεχω αλλο την παραπληροφορηση και την προκαταληψη εδω μεσα : ας δειτε τα screenshots που εχουν παραθεσει αλλοι χρηστες που εχουν ενεργη γραμμη να δειτε οτι εχουν παρει dynamic ip στο range 91.132.x.x.Κι επισης δειτε και το email που παρεθεσε o Noname για να δειτε και την επισημη αποψη της On οτι δινουν μοναδικη dynamic ip σε καθε χρηστη.Η ip της μορφης 10.χ.χ.χ που βλεπετε το εχουμε πει οτι αφορα το sagem και την επικοινωνια του στο τοπικο δικτυο μεταξυ On-συνδρομητη.
Επισης *αν καποιοι νομιζουν οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα βγαλει σε 2-3 μηνες πακετο 10Mbit και οι διοικουντες την On ειναι λαμογια τοτε δεν εχουν κανενα λογο να μην περιμενουν τον ΟΤΕ και να πανε σε λαμογια!!!* Η' μηπως καποιος που πιστευε το ιδιο θα εκανε το αντιθετο????

Υ.Γ. Προς αποφυγη παραξηγησεων δεν ξερω κανενα στην On ουτε εχω καμμια σχεση αλλα δεν μπορω να βλεπω φωστηρες-κομητες να τα χωνουν χωρις σοβαρα επιχειρηματα λεγοντας ασυναρτησιες και να αντιφασκουν συγχρονως.Αυτα για να μην νομιζουν καποιοι οτι ειμαστε αφελεις και μας κοροιδευουν!!
Aυτα και καλο σας βραδυ.Παροτι δεν ειχα καμμια διαθεση να επιστρεψω δεν μπορουσα να βλεπω καποιους να νομιζουν οτι απευθυνονται σε προβατα.Χωρις καμμια διαθεση για αντιπαραθεση.

venceremos κι οποιος αλλος χρησιμοποιει την ατακα καλοδεχουμενος αν και δευτερος.

----------


## rdaniel

... βρε χριστιανέ μου και συ, τι χαλιέσαι και γυρίζεις αφού τα βρίσκεις όλο τόσο προκατειλλημένα;  :Cool:  Και κινδυνεύεις να σου κλέψουν και τις ατάκες! (αν και οκ, είπαμε, θα έρθουν δεύτεροι ... )  :Whistle:

----------


## Avvocato

Κυριοι γιατι κανεις δεν μπορει να απαντησει απλα και ευθεως σε μια απλη ερωτηση ????

Αν ζητησουμε να μας ανοιξουν τις πορτες ολες αποτο 1000 εως το 65000 και να τις αφησουν μονιμα ανοιχτες θα το κανουν ??????

Ειναι προφανες πως αναλογως με την απαντηση θα ακολουθησει και η διακοπη ή η συνεχια στην εξελιξη της αιτησης συνδεσης οχι μονο η δικια μου, αλλα και πολλων αλλων απο εδω.

----------


## geo7

Εμενα ρε συ Avvocato η απορια μου ειναι αλλη...
Αφου αμα τους ζητησω να μου ανοιξουν μια πορτα, υποτιθεται οτι θα πουν Οκ και θα μου την ανοιξουν...
Για ποιο λογο λοιπον να μπουμε σε ολη αυτη τη γραφειοκρατεια και να μη δινουν τη δυνατοτητα εξαρχης να τις ανοιγεις μονος σου?
Μηπως γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ σιγουρο οτι ΠΑΝΤΑ θα την ανοιγουν?
Ή μηπως γιατι πρεπει να ξερουν πια πορτα χρησιμοποιω ανα πασα στιγμη για να μπορουν να καθυστερουν το π2π?

----------


## akrato

Ήμουν το απόγευμα σε μέλος του φόρουμ που έχει συνδεθεί κανονικά...

Η ip του είναι πραγματική και public. Μπαίνει σε usenet κανονικά. Τα usenet δεν σε συνδέουν με τον server τους αν δεν έχεις κανονική ip. Αυτή η 10..... εμφανιζόταν όταν δεν είχε συνδεθεί ακόμα  και μάλλον είναι η ιp που έχει στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της ΟΝ.

----------


## Yiannis32

Εγω΄έχω μια άλλη απορία.... Αναφέρθηκε πως μπορεί κάποιος να χρησημοποιήσει δικό του εξοπλισμό, αλλά δε θα έχει IPtv, βάζοντας username/password ON/ON. Η απορία που γεννάται είναι η εξής: ΟΛΟΙ οι users μπαίνουν με κοινά user/pass? Κάτι δηλαδή σαν "Έχω 4ΜΒ σύνδεση και "μοιράζω" στη γειτονιά, βάζοντάς τους στο LAN μου; Απλή απορία...

Φιλικά Γιάννης

----------


## vfragos

> Κυριοι γιατι κανεις δεν μπορει να απαντησει απλα και ευθεως σε μια απλη ερωτηση ????
> 
> Αν ζητησουμε να μας ανοιξουν τις πορτες ολες αποτο 1000 εως το 65000 και να τις αφησουν μονιμα ανοιχτες θα το κανουν ??????
> 
> Ειναι προφανες πως αναλογως με την απαντηση θα ακολουθησει και η διακοπη ή η συνεχια στην εξελιξη της αιτησης συνδεσης οχι μονο η δικια μου, αλλα και πολλων αλλων απο εδω.


Πήρες τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα και δεν σου απάντησαν ;

----------


## blend

Αν τους πάρουμε να ρωτήσουμε και γι αυτό..... θα βραχυκυκλώσουν εντελώς!!  :ROFL:

----------


## katafitos

Ειχα παρει να ρωτησω αν ανοιγουν καποιο port range και μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται αυτο. Τους ειχα ρωτησει αν μπορουν να παιζουν τα p2p emule κ.α και μου ειπαν οτι αυτα θα παιζουν κανονικα. Οταν τους ειπα οτι ηθελα και remote desktop και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να γινει με ενα τηλεφωνο. 

Δηλαδη θα βαλουν και πλαφον στις ανοιχτες πορτες τωρα? Τι αλλο θα ακουσω δηλαδη?

----------


## vfragos

> Ειχα παρει να ρωτησω αν ανοιγουν καποιο port range και μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται αυτο. Τους ειχα ρωτησει αν μπορουν να παιζουν τα p2p emule κ.α και μου ειπαν οτι αυτα θα παιζουν κανονικα. Οταν τους ειπα οτι ηθελα και remote desktop και μου ειπαν οτι μπορει να γινει με ενα τηλεφωνο. 
> 
> Δηλαδη θα βαλουν και πλαφον στις ανοιχτες πορτες τωρα? Τι αλλο θα ακουσω δηλαδη?


Αν ζητήσουμε να βάλουν την ip  του υπολογιστή μας σε DMZ , αυτό θα το κάνουν άραγε ;

----------


## klekkas

Εγώ απορώ για το αν θα επιτρέψουν το άνοιγμα των 5004 και 5060 για το voip δεδομένου ότι η τηλεφωνία που προσφέρουν είναι ακριβούτσικη

----------


## Stelios

Και οσοι εχουν 2 ή 3 PC στο σπιτι τους τι θα λενε ? Την ταδε πορτα στην ταδε IP και το αλλο ευρος στο αλλο IP ?

----------


## jimmy

ΣΕ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ OFF

ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΚΕΤΟ VIVODI.....ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΙΣΧΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ?

----------


## Avvocato

> Εμενα ρε συ Avvocato η απορια μου ειναι αλλη...
> Αφου αμα τους ζητησω να μου ανοιξουν μια πορτα, υποτιθεται οτι θα πουν Οκ και θα μου την ανοιξουν...
> Για ποιο λογο λοιπον να μπουμε σε ολη αυτη τη γραφειοκρατεια και να μη δινουν τη δυνατοτητα εξαρχης να τις ανοιγεις μονος σου?
> Μηπως γιατι δεν ειναι και πολυ σιγουρο οτι ΠΑΝΤΑ θα την ανοιγουν?
> Ή μηπως γιατι πρεπει να ξερουν πια πορτα χρησιμοποιω ανα πασα στιγμη για να μπορουν να καθυστερουν το π2π?




μα για αυτους τους λογους μιλησα να εχουν ανοιχτες ολες τις πορτες.
Αυτη ακριβως την απορεια και σε σχεση και με αλλες φοβιες οπως τυχον περιορισμο του voip που αναφερει ενας φιλος παρακατω, εχω κι εγω.

Επισης απαντοντας σε εναν φιλο που ρωτησε γιατι δεν τους περνω τηλεφωνο να τους ρωτησω, να σου απαντησω φιλε πως δεν ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος ακομη, ουτε καν γραμμη δεν εχω σπιτι απο αυτους ακομη. Θα ηταν ακαιρο εκ μερους μου να τους ρωταω αυτες τις λεπτομεριες οταν ακομη δεν εχουν πραγματοποιησει την συνδεση σε αντιθεση με καποιον ο οποιος ειναι ηση ΟΝ και μπορει ευκολα να ασχοληθει και να δοκιμασει τα παντα.

----------


## jimmy

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ-- ΟΝ-- ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΙΛ ,(ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ)ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ PORT KAI MOY ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΝ...

ΑΛΛΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΘΕΛΕΙ USERNAME/PASSWORD ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ 
ΕΓΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ.....ΕΜΠΛΕΞΑ ΠΑΛΙ 

ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ...ΕΜΠΛΕΞΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ...ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ

----------


## lewton

> Εγω΄έχω μια άλλη απορία.... Αναφέρθηκε πως μπορεί κάποιος να χρησημοποιήσει δικό του εξοπλισμό, αλλά δε θα έχει IPtv, βάζοντας username/password ON/ON. Η απορία που γεννάται είναι η εξής: ΟΛΟΙ οι users μπαίνουν με κοινά user/pass? Κάτι δηλαδή σαν "Έχω 4ΜΒ σύνδεση και "μοιράζω" στη γειτονιά, βάζοντάς τους στο LAN μου; Απλή απορία...
> 
> Φιλικά Γιάννης


Κουφό ερώτημα.
Το αν θα μοιράζω στη γειτονιά δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν μπήκα με username ON/ON ή με κάποιο προσωπικό μου.

----------


## vagskarm

Μου ήρθε μια φλασιά, αλλά μόνον κάποιος ήδη ενεργοποιημένος μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν γίνεται:

Εστω ότι έχω στο διαμέρισμα δύο μπρίζες τηλεφώνου.Βάζω σπλίτερ και τον εξοπλισμό της ΟΝ στο σαλόνι για να παίζει το tvbox, και εκεί που έχω τα PC βάζω δικό μου εξοπλισμό (σπλίτερ κλπ & login ON/ON) που μπορώ να φτιάχνω το port forwarding. Μπορεί να παίξει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## jimmy

ΕΒΑΛΑ ΕΝΑ SPPEDTOUCH 585v6 ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ CONNECT ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟ 
ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙΣ...ΤΑ ΛΕΩ ΣΩΣΤΑ?....ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΝΟΥΝ

----------


## lewton

> Μου ήρθε μια φλασιά, αλλά μόνον κάποιος ήδη ενεργοποιημένος μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν γίνεται:
> 
> Εστω ότι έχω στο διαμέρισμα δύο μπρίζες τηλεφώνου.Βάζω σπλίτερ και τον εξοπλισμό της ΟΝ στο σαλόνι για να παίζει το tvbox, και εκεί που έχω τα PC βάζω δικό μου εξοπλισμό (σπλίτερ κλπ & login ON/ON) που μπορώ να φτιάχνω το port forwarding. Μπορεί να παίξει κάτι τέτοιο?


Όχι. --

----------


## justice

Ο router έρχεται με το wirelless On και χωρίς κανένα security ! Πριν λίγο μπήκα ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ στο panel του pirelli που έχει η ξαδέρφη μου στο δίπλα διαμέρισμα... Δεν είναι ακόμα συνδεδεμένη ! Αν δεν πάρουμε απάντηση το κόβω και εγώ πριν καν αρχίσει.. 
Τους πονηρούς να τους κάνουν αλλού...
 :No no:

----------


## jimmy

κοιταξε, το on-on ειναι για τις ρυθμισεις του router(αυτες που δεν μας ενδιαφερουν δηλαδη)
οταν ομως πας να συνδεθεις μα το router ζητα κωδικο τον οποιο στο δινει ο provider ή τον ενεργοποιεις εσυ (π.χ "οτε")

----------


## anon

> Μου ήρθε μια φλασιά, αλλά μόνον κάποιος ήδη ενεργοποιημένος μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει αν γίνεται:
> 
> Εστω ότι έχω στο διαμέρισμα δύο μπρίζες τηλεφώνου.Βάζω σπλίτερ και τον εξοπλισμό της ΟΝ στο σαλόνι για να παίζει το tvbox, και εκεί που έχω τα PC βάζω δικό μου εξοπλισμό (σπλίτερ κλπ & login ON/ON) που μπορώ να φτιάχνω το port forwarding. Μπορεί να παίξει κάτι τέτοιο?


nope!!!

----------


## Jazzer

Καταρχήν θέλω να χαιρετήσω όλους σας. Διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό τα μηνύματά σας αν και δεν είχα αποφασίσει να εγγραφώ. Όμως, όπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα, όσο περισσότερες είναι οι φωνές μας σε αυτό το χάος που λέγεται "παροχή υπηρεσιών" στην Ελλάδα, τόσο το καλύτερο για όλους μας.
Εχω και εγώ κάνει αίτηση με φορητότητα αριθμού στις 22/2, περιοχή Περιστέρι. Δεν σας κρύβω ότι παρόλο που δεν ανήκω στην κατηγορία των "advanced users", είμαι προβληματισμένος όχι μόνο με την On Telecoms, αλλά και με όλα αυτά που καιρό τώρα διαβάζω σε πολλά threads και άλλων παρόχων σε αυτό το φόρουμ.
Σήμερα το πρόβλημα με τις συνδέσεις και τις πόρτες, αύριο τι ? Τι θα κάνουμε ? Θα πηγαίνουμε από τον "Αννα στον Καιάφα" ? Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο έχουν καταντήσει οι κύριοι όλων αυτών των "εταιριών".
'Εχετε το κουράγιο να αλλάζετε παρόχους σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα ? Δυστυχώς εγώ όχι.
Σας χαιρετώ και πάλι όλους σας, θα είμαι εδώ μαζί να σχολιάζουμε με αντικειμενικότητα (όσο γίνεται) τα δρώμενα.

Με φιλικούς χαιρετισμούς ,
Γιώργος

----------


## akrato

> Ο router έρχεται με το wirelless On και χωρίς κανένα security ! Πριν λίγο μπήκα ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟΤΑΤΑ στο panel του pirelli που έχει η ξαδέρφη μου στο δίπλα διαμέρισμα... Δεν είναι ακόμα συνδεδεμένη ! Αν δεν πάρουμε απάντηση το κόβω και εγώ πριν καν αρχίσει.. 
> Τους πονηρούς να τους κάνουν αλλού...



Έχει κανονικότατα ρυθμίσεις security στο pirelli...

Πες στην ξαδέρφη σου να τις ενεργοποιήσει... σιγά μην στο έχουν έτοιμο κιόλας...

----------


## kitrinos21

εγω παντως σημερα βρήκα ευκαιρία και με pstn πλέον :Crying:  μιας και τη dsl την ειχα ήδη ακύρωση για μην εχω πρόβλημα με την ON μπήκα στο site της κ με τα user & pass που μου ειχαν δωσει ενω τους ειχα ζητήσει ακύρωση απο την Πέμπτη 15/3 ακόμα ειχα σφυράκια & ρολόγια, ετσι ξανά πήρα τηλ και ρώτησα η διακοπή έγινε; μου είπαν ναι αλλα μπλα μπλα... και φυσικά ξανα ρώτησα 
μεταφερω ακριβως τι ρωτησα και μου απάντησαν(με μεγάλη άνεση)
ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ: η πολιτική της εταιρείας παραμένει η ίδια στο θέμα port forward 
ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ:ναι δεν θα μπορείτε εσεις να κάνετε κατι!

συμπέρασμα για εμένα δεν εχει νόημα να ασχολουμαι άλλο αρκετά
αυτοι θελουν ετσι...εγω δεν θελω κ δεν θα παρω...

----------


## harris

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση προς αυτούς που είτε ήδη ακύρωσαν είτε το σκεφτονται λόγω του θέματος του νήματος: Γιατί βρε παιδιά τέτοιος πανικός; Γιατί δεν βάζετε το pirelli στο κουτί του, και να βάλετε το καλό σας ρουτεράκι και να κάνετε ότι θέλετε; εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν πολλές δόξα τω Θεώ...  :Thinking:

----------


## dream-maniac

λοιπον παιδες.μετα απο επικοινωνια μου με την On...
1>ports θα ανοιγονται κανονικα.αυτο θα γινετε παιρνοντας τουσ τηλεφωνο.ανοιγουν οτι port θελετε.για οποιο p2p.Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι θα το κανουν αυτοι για εσας.
2>το voip που ειναι ενσωματωμενο στο router θα δουλευει και αυτο.
οποτε δεν προκειται να δωσουν κωδικο για router..
Οσοι μπορειτε να ανεχτειτε να σας ανοιγουν οι αλλοι ports συνεχιστε.
εγω προσωπικα αν οντως κανουν αυτα που τους λεω <σε σχεση με ports>> θα το σκεφτω αν θα συνεχισω.θα περιμενω τους πρωτους ενεργοποιηημενους να δω αν ειναι ολα καλα με το portforward.εστω και μεσω τηλεφωνου.
το κλειδωμα του ρουτερ συμφωνα ,με αυτους γινεται για καθαρα λογους ασφαλειας,κατα πειρατειας.
δεν εχει σκοπο να εμποδισει p2p.
περιμενω τους πρωτους ενεργοποιηημενους να επιβεβαιωσουν τα πιο πανω.

----------


## harris

> 1>ports θα ανοιγονται κανονικα.αυτο θα γινετε παιρνοντας τουσ τηλεφωνο.ανοιγουν οτι port θελετε.για οποιο p2p.Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι θα το κανουν αυτοι για εσας.


Καλά, πέραν των υπολοίπων, το αρρωστημένο μυαλό που σκέφτηκε αυτό το πράγμα, έχει διαννοηθεί τον φόρτο εργασίας που θα φέρει αυτή η πρακτική; Πόσο μυαλό θέλει δηλαδή; Ήμαρτον  :Thumb down:

----------


## kitrinos21

> Καλά, πέραν των υπολοίπων, το αρρωστημένο μυαλό που σκέφτηκε αυτό το πράγμα, έχει διαννοηθεί τον φόρτο εργασίας που θα φέρει αυτή η πρακτική; Πόσο μυαλό θέλει δηλαδή; Ήμαρτον


+1 harris Ας δούμε λιγο τοτε κ την άλλη μεριά να περνω τηλ να μου ανοιξουν την χ πορτα
και να περιμενω κανα 20λεπτο στην αναμονή γιατι θα εχουν παρει κ αλλοι για το ιδιο κ αλλα κ μετα τι; θα περιμένω ποσο για να την ανοιξουν θα μπορει οποιος μου απανταει να το κανει ή θα το προωθεί  και θα περιμένω εγώ 20 λεπτά 1 ώρα 1 μέρα για να γίνει αυτό;

----------


## coil

Επίσης πόσο μυαλό χρειάζεται για να βγάλεις επιπλέον πακέτα προσφέροντας
μεμονωμένες υπηρεσίες για αυτούς που δεν τους ενδιαφέρει το IPTV???

----------


## contime

> 1>ports θα ανοιγονται κανονικα.αυτο θα γινετε παιρνοντας τουσ τηλεφωνο.ανοιγουν οτι port θελετε.για οποιο p2p.Η μονη διαφορα ειναι οτι θα το κανουν αυτοι για εσας.


Νομιζω οτι ειχε αναφερθει εδω μεσα οτι αυτο ισχυει για τα business πακετα...

----------


## dream-maniac

> +1 harris Ας δούμε λιγο τοτε κ την άλλη μεριά να περνω τηλ να μου ανοιξουν την χ πορτα
> και να περιμενω κανα 20λεπτο στην αναμονή γιατι θα εχουν παρει κ αλλοι για το ιδιο κ αλλα κ μετα τι; θα περιμένω ποσο για να την ανοιξουν θα μπορει οποιος μου απανταει να το κανει ή θα το προωθεί και θα περιμένω εγώ 20 λεπτά 1 ώρα 1 μέρα για να γίνει αυτό;


Σωστα! ξεχασα να σας πω.ρωτησα και για αυτο.
ποσο θα παρει να ανοιξετε τα port?
μου λεει αμεσως.η το πολυ μεσα σε μια ωρα!
τα σχολια δικα σας.
οσο αν αυτο θα γινετε μονο για τα bussiness πακετα...
εγω του εδωσα κωδικο συνδρομητη..μπηκε και κοιταξε πως παει η αιτηση μου.η αιτηση μου δεν ειναι bussiness.τωρα τι να σας πω ρε παιδια.αυτο θα το δουμε μονο απο καποιον που ειναι ενεργοποιηημενος και δεν εχει ussiness πακετο.οτι και να λεμε...

----------


## kitrinos21

> Σωστα! ξεχασα να σας πω.ρωτησα και για αυτο.
> ποσο θα παρει να ανοιξετε τα port?
> μου λεει αμεσως.η το πολυ μεσα σε μια ωρα!
> τα σχολια δικα σας.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  το σχολιο μου :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## blend

"Αμέσως" και "το πολύ σε μια ώρα" είναι πράγματα ασύμβατα.

Επίσης, αν αυτό ισχύει και για business users, τότε έχουμε μια ακόμα παγκόσμια πρωτοτυπία!

Και το άλλο "το έχουμε κλειδωμένο για να μην γίνεται πειρατεία" και σου ανοίγει ότι πορτ για Ρ2Ρ θέλεις.... είναι ....ανέκδοτο....

----------


## IrmaRules

Επειδή όπως σχεδόν όλοι μας (ή έστω οι περισσότεροι) δεν διάβασα το συμβόλαιο και δεν το έψαξα αναρωτιέμαι αν αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο. Δηλαδή ότι θα είναι κλειδωμένο. Μην μου πείτε τα άλλα για το ότι τους ανήκει κτλ. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι αγοράζω μια υπηρεσία για να την χρησιμοποιώ όλο το 24ωρο όπως θέλω και χωρίς περιορισμούς. Δεν πάω στην ταβέρνα για να πάρω κάτι της ώρας. Όπως πολύ σωστά είπε και κάποιος νωρίτερα, εγώ θέλω να ανοιγοκλίνω τις πόρτες μου κάθε 3 και 2. Γιατί έχω αυτό το βίτσιο. Τι θα κάνουνε;
Αν ισχύει πάντως αυτό σχετικά με τις πόρτες, πολύ απλά μια μέρα όσοι ενεργοποιηθούμε, κάθε μισή ώρα τους πέρνουμε απανωτά τηλέφωνο να μας ανοιγοκλείνουνε τις πόρτες και εκεί να δω τι θα κάνουνε. 10 άτομα να το κάνουμε σε μία μέρα το πολύ θα τους έχουμε κάνει τα νεύρα κρόσια.
Πάντως πιστεύω ότι πολλά απ' όσα συζητάμε εδώ τα συζητάμε στον αέρα μιας και δεν έχουμε ακόμη κανέναν πλήρως ενεργοποιημένο. Φοβάμαι ότι απλά αγχονόμαστε και τρέμουμε για το τίποτα. (ελπίζω δηλαδή)
Τέλος όσον αφορά τα πακέτα, σίγουρα μετά από λίγο καιρό θα βγάλουνε πολλά διαφορετικά πακέτα. Απλά είναι απόλυτα λογικό να βγάζουνε δύο (ουσιαστικά) πακέτα μόνο. Home & Business.
Σε αυτό την παραδέχομαι για να είμαι ειλικρινείς, γιατί η Forthnet έβγαλε το 2play home και ενώ δεν μπορούσε καν να διαχεισιστεί τις αιτήσεις βγάζει μετά από λίγο και το Soho. Ένα βήμα την φορά το βρίσκω αρκετό.
Άντε και ακόμη ένα τελευταίο  :Smile:  
Όταν έχεις εταιρεία δεν πειραματίζεσαι. Αφήνεις να γίνει το μεγάλο μπαμ και μετά κάνεις κινήσεις.
(Το ζω το δράμα μου πάντως, μην νομίζεται!)  :Razz:

----------


## nnn

> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ-- ΟΝ-- ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΑΙΛ ,(ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ)ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ PORT KAI MOY ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΝ...
> 
> ΑΛΛΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΩ ΘΕΛΕΙ USERNAME/PASSWORD ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ 
> ΕΓΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ.....ΕΜΠΛΕΞΑ ΠΑΛΙ 
> 
> ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΦΩΛΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΡΟΥΣΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΒΛΑΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ...ΕΜΠΛΕΞΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ...ΠΑΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝ


Άλλος ένας λοιπόν που ποστάρει από On Ip ...... :Whistle:

----------


## dream_GR

> Άλλος ένας λοιπόν που ποστάρει από On Ip ......


Σιγά σιγά θα γεμίσουμε ταξί οι ΟΝ γιούζερς!!!  :Worthy:   :Laughing:

----------


## IrmaRules

Off Topic


		Ερώτηση προς τους Admins μάλλον. Είναι εύκολο να κάνουμε ένα θέμα που να φαίνεται σε όλα τα κομμάτια του Forum και να αφορά τις εντυπώσεις που έχουν από Full LLU από Forthnet από HOL κτλ κτλ; Ακόμη καλύτερα να έχει συγκεκριμένα ποιοτικά χαρακτηριστικά και να είναι δημοσκόπηση.
Ερωτήσεις σχετικά με Inernet, Τηλεφωνία, IPTv (όπου είναι διαθέσιμη) και ότι άλλο θεωρούμε χρήσιμο; Πιστεύω ότι κάτι τέτοιο θα βοηθούσε πραγματικά όλους μας να καταλάβουμε τι γίνεται. Επίσης θα μας βοηθήσει όλους να ξέρουμε ποιον θα κυνηγάμε. Sorry για το Off Topic αλλά δεν ήξερα που να το γράψω...

----------


## justice

> Έχει κανονικότατα ρυθμίσεις security στο pirelli...
> 
> Πες στην ξαδέρφη σου να τις ενεργοποιήσει... σιγά μην στο έχουν έτοιμο κιόλας...


Τις έκανα εγώ.. Τί να το κάνεις όμως αν σου δίνουν κάτι και το 70% των users επειδή δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν κάποιες ρυθμίσεις παραπάνω να χάνουν το  bandwidth τους επειδή μοιράζεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ σε όλους τους επιτήδιους με wireless... 
Eπίσης δυνατότητα για security με mac address ΔΕΝ υπάρχει αν είδα καλά..
Τι να πω...

----------


## justice

> Να κάνω μια ερώτηση προς αυτούς που είτε ήδη ακύρωσαν είτε το σκεφτονται λόγω του θέματος του νήματος: Γιατί βρε παιδιά τέτοιος πανικός; Γιατί δεν βάζετε το pirelli στο κουτί του, και να βάλετε το καλό σας ρουτεράκι και να κάνετε ότι θέλετε; εναλλακτικές υπάρχουν πολλές δόξα τω Θεώ...


Δεν μας βεβαιώνει κανείς ότι αν τους την βιδώσει δε θα τα κλείσουν από τα κεντρικά !
Μην ξεχνάτε ότι υπογράφετε για 1 χρόνο.. 
Εγώ μάλλον δεν θα πάρω.. Αν δεν έχω γραπτή απάντηση μέχρι την Τρίτη τους χαιρετάω και πάω στην σίγουρη Forthnet... Δεν θα κάνω εγώ τον beta tester σε υπηρεσία που θα έπρεπε να βγει 1 μήνα μετά...

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> To θεμα ειναι να σ αφηνει να κανεις Port Forward που προς το παρον το εχουν αφησει και αιωρειται το θεμα και δεν το ξεκαθαριζουν...


Επειδή προχθές το θέμα μου το ξεκαθάρισε απόλυτα Τεχνικός με τον οποίο μίλησα στη ΟΝ και καταφατικά πλέον μου απάντησε πως δεν μπορούν οι οικιακοί χρήστες να εχουν adminidstrative έλεγχο στο router που παρέχει η ΟΝ, κάθησα και σκέφτηκα καλύτερα και αποφάσισα να τους στείλω (μόλις πριν από λίγη ώρα το έκανα) την ακόλουθη επιστολή. Αν σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνείτε με το περιεχόμενό της, καλό θα ήταν για όλους εμάς που θέλουμε το "κάτι παραπάνω" στο θέμα της διαχείρισης της adsl σύνδεσης μας, αλλά και της ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ μας να στείλουμε και από μία προειδοποιητική επιστολή, με την ελπίδα να αντιληφθούν οι υπεύθυνοι της κάθε εταιρείας τύπου ΟΝ ότι δεν ζούμε στην "εποχή του χαλκού".


Αξιότιμοι Κύριοι,

Υπάρχουν ορισμένα θέματα που με έχουν ενοχλήσει τα μέγιστα αναφορικά με την Εταιρεία σας. Επιτρέψτε μου λοιπόν να σας τα παραθέσω σε αυτή την επιστολή και να παρακαλέσω όπως μου δοθούν το συντομότερο και μόνο εγγράφως, οι όποιες απαντήσεις – θέσεις της ON Telecoms.

1) ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ
Η αίτηση συνδρομής μου υποβλήθηκε στις 09.02.2007. Βάσει της αρχικής ενημέρωσης του Τμήματος Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών σας (από εδώ και στο εξής θα αναφέρεται ως ΤΕΠ για συντομία), θα έπρεπε, μέσα σε 20 ημέρες από την κατάθεση της σχετικής αίτησης, να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι υπηρεσίες σας. Ομως, παρόλο που φτάσαμε στις 18.03.07, κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει. Τη Δευτέρα, 12.03.07, επικοινώνησε μαζί μου εκπρόσωπος της Εταιρείας σας και κανονίσαμε από κοινού η παράδοση του παρεχόμενου από την ON εξοπλισμού να γίνει την Παρασκευή 16.03.07, από 18:00 έως 21:00. Οχι απλώς δε μου παραδόθηκε, αλλά ούτε μπήκε κανένας από εσάς στον «κόπο» να με ενημερώσει ότι δε θα γίνει τελικά η αποστολή του εξοπλισμού στον προκαθορισθέντα χρόνο. Αφήνω το γεγονός πως έχασα τρεις ώρες από το χρόνο μου αναμένοντας το μεταφορέα σας μάταια. Την ίδια κιόλας ημέρα το βράδυ (16.03.07) επικοινώνησα τηλεφωνικά με το ΤΕΠ και μου απαντησαν πως θα μεταβιβάσουν το θέμα μου στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία σας για να μου δοθεί μία υπεύθυνη απάντηση το...συντομότερο και να κλείσουμε νέο ραντεβού για την παράδοση του εξοπλισμού.

2) ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ «ΤΕΠ» ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΤELECOMS ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ INTERNET
Οπως αποδείχθηκε ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΥΣΤΕΡΩΝ, βάσει της ενημέρωσης που είχα μετά από επικοινωνία με το τεχνικό τμήμα της Εταρείας σας στις 16.03.07, δεν θα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση ως administrator στo router που μου παρέχετε, ώστε να είμαι σε θέση να κάνω διάφορες λειτουργίες, όπως π.χ. το απλό port forwarding (NAT RULES) που είναι αναγκαίο για να δουλέψει το οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα p2p ή να ενεργοποιήσω τη λειτουργία UPnP. Τη δυνατότητα αυτή παρείχε μέχρι σήμερα ο όποιος ISP είχα κατά το παρελθόν επιλέξει να μου προσφέρει τις ευρυζωνικές του υπηρεσίες. Τώρα, η πολιτική της ΟΝ λέει ότι θα πρέπει να επικοινωνώ με το τεχνικό τμήμα σας και να ζητώ το ποιες πόρτες (ports) θέλω να μου ανοίξετε, και εσείς με τη σειρά σας, εφόσον εγκριθεί το αίτημά μου (?????!!!!!!), να τις ενεργοποιείτε remotely. Πού ακούστηκε κύριοι το να έχετε εσείς ως εταιρεία την απόλυτη δυνατότητα επέμβασης, εφόσον το θελήσετε, στα κοινόχρηστα αρχεία του δικού μου δικτύου υπολογιστών?  Εχοντας σε γνώση σας το password για το σετάρισμα και τον έλεγχο του router που έχετε τοποθετήσει στο δικό μου σπίτι, σας δίνεται η ουσιαστική δυνατότητα του πλήρη ελέγχου και των «κατεβασμάτων», αλλά και των κοινόχρηστων αρχείων όλων των υπολογιστών που είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο οικιακό μου δίκτυο. Δεν εξετάζω και ούτε μπορεί να με ενδιαφέρει, όχι μόνο εμένα, αλλά και τον οποιοδήποτε «ψαγμένο» τελικό χρήστη των υπηρεσιών σας, το γεγονός πως, όπως μου ειπώθηκε από τον τεχνικό σας συνεργάτη, «η Εταιρεία δεν είναι ποτέ δυνατό να προβεί σε κακόβουλες πράξεις εναντίον των πελατών της». Εξετάζω το ότι η Εταιρεία σας, εφόσον το θελήσει, έχει την πλήρη δυνατότητα, καθαρά από τεχνικής άποψης, της απεριόριστης πρόσβασης στα δικά μου κοινόχρηστα αρχεία και ποιος ξέρει σε τι άλλο μέσα στο δίκτυο υπολογιστών του σπιτιού μου, κάτι που εξάλλου παραδέχθηκε ξεκάθαρα και ο τεχνικός σας.  

Σέβομαι απόλυτα την παράγραφο 5.1 στο τμήμα «ΓΕΝΙΚΟΙ ΟΡΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ  ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ» της μεταξύ μας υπογεγραμμένης σύμβασης, αλλά, επειδή ζούμε σε «πονηρούς» καιρούς, δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω ότι το ΤΕΠ της ΟΝ με παραπλάνησε επανειλημμένα όταν ζητούσα να ενημερωθώ για το πως θα παρέχονται οι υπηρεσίες internet μέσω της Εταιρείας σας, πριν ακόμα αποφασίσω να υπογράψω τη σχετική αίτηση συνδρομής. Συγκεκριμένα, όταν επέμεινα να μου διευκρινιστεί το αν θα μπορώ να έχω το δικό μου, αυστηρά προσωπικό password ή το αν θα μπορεί να γίνεται παραμετροποίηση του παρεχόμενου router από τον τελικό χρήστη, ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος  να κάνει ελεύθερα port forwarding και remote desktop connection με όποιο pc επιθυμεί, ανοίγοντας τις ανάλογες πόρτες, η απάντηση ήταν πάντα άκρως επεξηγηματική και καταφατική. Μία από αυτές, πολύ χαρακτηριστική της μετέπειτα ανακολουθίας των λεγομένων από την πλευρά της Εταιρείας σας, είναι και η ακόλουθη: «Αλοίμονο κύριε, αν η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία παρενέβαινε στο πως θα ρυθμίσει ο τελικός χρήστης το router που του παρέχεται από αυτή. Κάτι τέτοιο, εξάλλου, θα ήταν μάλλον «αντισυνταγματικό» να γίνει, γιατί, με αυτόν τον τρόπο, δεν θα διασφαλιζόσασταν σε καμία περίπτωση από πιθανή κακόβουλη ενέργεια, ασχέτως αιτίας, από όσους γνωρίζουν και τα δύο προσωπικά σας στοιχεία, δηλαδή το username και το password. Εσείς και μόνο εσείς θα γνωρίζετε το password που θα τοποθετήσετε, ώστε να μην μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε τρίτος να έχει πρόσβαση στο δικό σας δίκτυο. Και port forwarding θα μπορείτε να κάνετε και τέλος πάντων, ό,τι μπορείτε και κάνετε με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που είστε τώρα πελάτης, θα μπορείτε να το κάνετε και με την ΟΝ. Απλά οι ταχύτητες θα είναι...πολύ μεγαλύτερες σε σχέση με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και κάθε ΟΤΕΝΕΤ αυτή τη στιγμή». Απόλυτα λογικό. Ετσι δεν είναι? Αυτά άκουσα από τον εκπρόσωπό σας, με ικανοποίησαν και αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω στην υπογραφή της σχετικής αίτησης συνδρομής στην ΟΝ. Εξάλλου, οι μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες download και upload μπορεί να είναι για κάποιον (που τον ενδιαφέρει φυσικά) πολύ σημαντικός λόγος να φύγει από ένα πάροχο και να πάει σε άλλον. Γνωρίζετε πως το «triple play” που παρέχετε ως Εταιρεία, ενδέχεται κάποιους “power users” του internet να μην τους ενδιαφέρει, αλλά, μη μπορώντας να αποκτήσουν μόνο την ταχύτατη πρόσβαση ADSL της ΟΝ, αποκτούν το πακέτο σας «όλα σε ένα» αναγκαστικά? 

Οπως φαίνεται, αν ισχύουν τα όσα μου είπε ο τεχνικός σας στις 16.03.07, τίποτα από τα περιεχόμενα της παραπάνω αρχικής ενημέρωσης που είχα από το ΤΕΠ της Εταιρείας σας δεν υφίσταται πλέον (ή δεν ίσχυε ποτέ). Ανησυχώ βαθύτατα μόνο στη σκέψη του να είναι ορθά τα όσα σχετικά διάβασα σε μια έρευνα που έκανα στο ADSLGR.COM (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83822). Επιπρόσθετα, η αιτίαση του τεχνικού σας περί ελέγχου του traffic στο «μικρό ακόμα» δίκτυό σας μέσω της διαχείρισης των ports, ώστε αυτό να μην «κρεμάσει» λόγω του μικρού ακόμα διαθέσιμου bandwidth σε συνδυασμό με τις μεγάλες ονομαστικές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης που παρέχετε στους χρήστες σας, με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο. 

Κύριοι, επαναλαμβάνω πως αν είναι αληθή όλα τα παραπάνω, επιτρέψτε μου να σας ενημερώσω πως δεν διατίθεμαι να πληρώσω εγώ τη δική σας ανάπτυξη με το να μου παρέχετε υποδεέστερες (ελεγχόμενα περιορισμένες στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) των υποσχεθεισών υπηρεσιών «μέχρι να αναπτυχθεί το δικτυό σας», όπως μου ειπώθηκε από το τεχνικό σας τμήμα. Ισως και να το έκανα, αν μου είχε γνωστοποιηθεί εκ των προτέρων και όχι, όπως συνέβη τώρα, εκ των υστέρων. Επίσης, δεν διατίθεμαι να παραχωρήσω το δικαίωμα «ετσιθελικής» συμμετοχής στα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα σε καμμία εταιρεία ή φυσικό πρόσωπο παρά τη θέλησή μου. Ούτε βέβαια επιθυμώ να βασιστώ στις προφορικές δεσμεύσεις περι του αντιθέτου. Το να δεχθώ κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν επιεικώς αφελές από την πλευρά μου, γνωρίζοντας ότι, από τεχνικής άποψης τουλάχιστον, έχετε τη δυνατότητα να το πραγματοποιήσετε. 

Αναφέρετε ξεκάθαρα μέσα στους όρους της σύμβασης «Residential_Application_form_gr.pdf» τα εξής, στην παράγραφο 2.4. «Ο Πελάτης κατόπιν της Αιτήσεως και της σχετικής ενεργοποίησης θα λαμβάνει τις Υπηρεσίες Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, και ειδικότερα υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης, τύπου PSTN, τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό, αστικές, υπεραστικές και διεθνείς κλήσεις καθώς και κλήσεις προς κινητά, ADSL σύνδεση και απεριόριστη πρόσβαση στο Internet με ταχύτητα μέχρι 10Mbps / 512Kbps, και  υπηρεσίες εικόνας (όπως επιλογή ταινιών ή προ-γραμμάτων -video on demand-) και άλλες υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας, που παρέχονται μέσω του Συστήματος και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας». Για ποια «απεριόριστη» πρόσβαση στο internet μιλάτε όταν εσείς θα έχετε τον πλήρη έλεγχο του router που είναι εγκατεστημένο στο δικό μου σπίτι? Μάλλον θα εννοείτε «χρονικά απεριόριστη» γιατί κατά τ’ άλλα μόνο απεριόριστη δεν είναι.

Προτιμώ να μείνω με τα 2Mbps που τώρα διαθέτω (έστω και προβληματικά) μέσω της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου ISP και να μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι θέλω στον εξοπλισμό μου (ακόμα και να τον αντικαταστήσω εφόσον το επιθυμώ), παρά να αποκτήσω 10Mbps που θα ορίζουν τρίτοι το πως θα τα διαθέτω εγώ!

Λόγω των ανωτέρω, σας παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσετε υπεύθυνα για το τι τελικά ισχύει. Σας ενημερώνω δε εκ των προτέρων πως, σε περίπτωση που τελικά υφίστανται αυτοί οι περιορισμοί στην παροχή της πρόσβασης στο internet και αν δεν μπορεί να ανασταλούν έστω και κατ’ εξαίρεση για εμένα που σας το ζητώ τώρα, δεν επιθυμώ πλέον τη συνέχιση των εργασιών για την ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών της ΟΝ Τelecoms στην τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, σας δηλώνω ότι υπαναχωρώ νομίμως λόγω ουσιαστικών και πραγματικών ελαττωμάτων της υπηρεσίας που σκοπεύατε να μου παρέχετε, χωρίς την εκ των προτέρων δική μου συγκατάθεση περί ΟΛΩΝ των εφαρμοζόμενων περιορισμών επ’ αυτής, και σας γνωρίζω ότι επιφυλάσσομαι παντός νομίμου δικαιώματός μου, ιδία δε και μη περιοριζόμενος, διά της αναφοράς της υπόθεσής μου στις αρμόδιες εποπτικές αρχές.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο και την προσοχή σας. Είμαι πάντα στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε συμπληρωματική πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση. Περιμένω νέα σας το συντομότερο δυνατό.

----------


## SpyrosAthens

:No no:   :RTFM:   :Thumb down:   :Sorry:   :Mad:

----------


## harris

> Αν σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνείτε με το περιεχόμενό της, καλό θα ήταν για όλους εμάς που θέλουμε το "κάτι παραπάνω" στο θέμα της διαχείρισης της adsl σύνδεσης μας, αλλά και της ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ μας να στείλουμε και από μία προειδοποιητική επιστολή, με την ελπίδα να αντιληφθούν οι υπεύθυνοι της κάθε εταιρείας τύπου ΟΝ ότι δεν ζούμε στην "εποχή του χαλκού".


Ωραιότατη επιστολή, και χαίρομαι που αυτό είναι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα εδώ!  :Welcome: 

Πιστεύω ότι αν όλοι οι χρήστες που έχουν κάνει αίτηση στείλουν κάτι παρόμοιο, ίσως κάτι να κουνηθεί και να αλλάξουν την γελοία πρακτική τους  :One thumb up:

----------


## Jazzer

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να λαμβάνουν τέτοιες επιστολές όσοι από τους ISP μας "κάνουν νούμερα". Και δυστυχώς είναι αρκετοί...

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> Ωραιότατη επιστολή, και χαίρομαι που αυτό είναι το πρώτο σου μήνυμα εδώ! 
> 
> Πιστεύω ότι αν όλοι οι χρήστες που έχουν κάνει αίτηση στείλουν κάτι παρόμοιο, ίσως κάτι να κουνηθεί και να αλλάξουν την γελοία πρακτική τους


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Η "ποιότητα" και το "ύφος" της επιστολής μου καθορίστηκαν απόλυτα από το μέγεθος της αγανάκτησης που αισθάνομαι, γιατί αν συμβαίνει αυτό που και άλλοι, ήδη συνδεδεμένοι, χρήστες έχουν διαπιστώσει, τότε πρόκειται για μαζικό και απροκάλυπτο εμπαιγμό. Πρέπει επιτέλους, αλλά δεν ξέρω τελικά αν θα σοβαρευτούμε ποτέ, έστω και λίγο σε αυτή τη χώρα :Embarassed:

----------


## dream_GR

αρτιότατη επιστολη SpyrosAthens!!!

Ευγε!

----------


## N3ptun3

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 

Εδώ και καιρό σπάω το κεφάλι μου για το εάν θα διαλέξω 4net, μιας και έχει καλύτερη τιμή ως προς την τηλεφωνία, ή ON μιας και παίζει πιο δυνατά ως προς το δίκτυο ...

Βέβαια δεν μου έκατσε καλά το 512 upload σε 10αρα γραμμή αλλά ας το παραβέψουμε προς το παρόν ...

Όντας χρηστης της FASTWEB, στην Ιταλία, επί σειρά ετών όταν άκουσα τη σχέση ON-FW μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό οι εκεί καταστάσεις ... Ο router αποτέλεσε για εμενα ένα απρόσωπο μαύρο κουτί δεν μπόρεσα ποτε να επέμβω ... 

Ευτυχώς στην Ιταλία (βεβαια μιλάμε και για 6 φορες επιπλέον τον πληθυσμό της Ελλάδας) είχαν αναπτυχθεί σημαντικές κοινότητες χρηστών της FW, οποτε από τη μία με τροποποιημένη έκδοση του γαϊδουριού και από την άλλη με λίστα hub FW users μπορέσαμε να δούμε άσπρη μέρα ... διαφορετικά ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Torrents ... δεν εμαθά ποτέ τι πράγμα είναι ... 
PES 4 ... έπρεπε να κατεβάσουμε κάποιο patch για να παίζουμε με "εξωτερούς του δικτύου" ... 
emule και dc μονο με FW users ... 
Τηλεφωνικο κεντρο ? στο χαλαρό 30' αναμονη ...

Διαβαζω και όλα αυτά ... και φοβαμαι να ξαναμπώ σε τετοιες διαδικασίες ... θα περιμένω λιγο αλλά μάλλον λιγοτερα αλλά ελευθερα ...

----------


## Jazzer

Δεν μας τα λένε καθόλου καλά οι λεβέντες της ΟΝ. Στην 20η μέρα αίτησης είμαι ακόμη, μήπως να την κάνω a la sprint ?  :Laughing:

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> Δεν μας τα λένε καθόλου καλά οι λεβέντες της ΟΝ. Στην 20η μέρα αίτησης είμαι ακόμη, μήπως να την κάνω a la sprint ?


Πιστεύω ότι θα ήταν πρόωρο να σου πει κάποιος να την κάνεις "a la sprint". Αν όμως θέλεις την ταπεινή μου άποψη, θα ήταν χρήσιμο σε εσένα, όπως και σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο "υποψήφιο" συνδρομητή της ΟΝ, να επικοινωνήσεις μαζί τους και να ελπίζεις πως θα σου λύσουν τις όποιες απορίες σου σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Αυτό τουλάχιστον έκανα εγώ και αναμένω τα....νεώτερα. Οι λήψεις αποφάσεων 'εν θερμώ" σε μεγάλο βαθμό "αστοχούν", ακόμα και αν τα φαινόμενα ενδεχομένως να σε "δικαιώνουν" τι στιγμή που λαμβάνεις την εν θερμώ απόφασή σου.

Οι ηλεκτρονικές διευθύνσεις επικοινωνίας με την ΟΝ (τουλάχιστον αυτές που γνωρίζω εγώ) είναι οι εξής:

1) backoffice@ontelecoms.com

2)  customercare@ontelecoms.com

Στην πρώτη διεύθυνση έστειλα και την επιστολή που πιθανόν να διάβασες παραπάνω.

----------


## Tem

> Δεν μας τα λένε καθόλου καλά οι λεβέντες της ΟΝ. Στην 20η μέρα αίτησης είμαι ακόμη, μήπως να την κάνω a la sprint ?


Κάντην a la sprint :Wink:  Κερδισμένος θα βγείς. Είναι πλέον σαφές το τι παίζεται με την ΟΝ

----------


## so angry

:Embarassed:  ασχετο, αλλα τι ειναι το port forwarding??? :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## lalanis

-''Ναι, καλησπέρα, μου ανοίγετε την 6087 να παίξω λίγο call of duty με ένα φίλο;''
-''Πάλι call of duty; Το πρωί έπαιζες...Όχι..!'' :Razz:   :Evil:

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> -''Ναι, καλησπέρα, μου ανοίγετε την 6087 να παίξω λίγο call of duty με ένα φίλο;''
> -''Πάλι call of duty; Το πρωί έπαιζες...Όχι..!''


Κάπως έτσι το βλέπω να γίνεται με την ΟΝ.  :One thumb up:  Ρε παιδιά, δεν είναι για γέλια, για κλάματα είναι!! :Laughing:  Νταβατζήδες στα ......ια μας με λίγα λόγια, όπως και να το δει κανείς.

----------


## contime

> -''Ναι, καλησπέρα, μου ανοίγετε την 6087 να παίξω λίγο call of duty με ένα φίλο;''
> -''Πάλι call of duty; Το πρωί έπαιζες...Όχι..!''


H 28960 ειναι για το cod! :Razz:

----------


## Tem

> ασχετο, αλλα τι ειναι το port forwarding???


άνοιγμα πόρτας

----------


## spsomas

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον SpyrosSAthens για την επιστολή του. Νομίζω ότι μας έχει καλύψει σε όλα τα σημεία. Εγώ θα βάλω κάποιες φράσεις από τον συμβόλαιο της ΟΝ και ειδικά στον όρο 5.3 όπου γράφει τα εξής α) Το όνο&#181;α χρήστη (username) και ο κωδικός πρόσβασης (password)
*χορηγούνται για αυστηρά προσωπική χρήση*. 
β)Ο Πελάτης οφείλει να ενεργεί &#181;ε επι&#181;έλεια και να λα&#181;βάνει κάθε &#181;έτρο ασφαλείας (π.χ. *συχνή αλλαγή κωδικών* γ)Ως  κακή χρήση νοείται ενδεικτικά η χρήση των
προσωπικών δεδο&#181;ένων, στοιχείων και κωδικών άλλου πελάτη δ)το οποίο τυχόν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή της &#181;ε νό&#181;ι&#181;ο τρόπο.
Ερωτήσεις απορίες:
α) ποιό user name και ποιό password αφού όπως έχουν πει κάποιοι ενεργοποιημένοι δεν τους έχουν δώσει.
β) Πώς θα το αλλάζουν αν δεν το έχουν?
γ) Κακή χρήση από εμάς συμφωνώ. Από την μεριά της ΟΝ ποιος με διασφαλίζει? (βλέπε port forwarding και φυσικά ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ από την ΟΝ πλήρους έλεγχου στο τι κατεβάζω που το αποθηκέυω)
δ) Νόμιμος τρόπος θεωρείται τι? Το ότι μπορεί να ελέγχει το router μου, μάλλον ΚΑΙ το PC μου αφού θα ξέρει τι πόρτες χρησιμοποιώ κάθε φορά?
Αύριο θα πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω τα παραπάνω και φυσικά θα περιμένω τις απαντήσεις και εγγράφως.

----------


## naftis

Για σας  

Και εγώ  έχω γράψει σε 3 forum ελληνικά από 2.000. με 3.000 το λιγότερο άτομα κατά τις OFF…p.x (Remote desktop,P2p. portforwarting,dyndns,.....) 
Και ξέρετε τι ζημία τους κάνω πολύ μεγάλη τουλάχιστον όσοι το διάβαζαν δεν
Θα κάνουν αίτηση με την OFF…. 
Αν δεν μου απαντήσουν γρήγορα & δεν μου επιστρέψουν τα 65€ θα  γράψω και σε αλλά ελληνικά φόρουμ.

Filika   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον SpyrosSAthens για την επιστολή του. Νομίζω ότι μας έχει καλύψει σε όλα τα σημεία. Εγώ θα βάλω κάποιες φράσεις από τον συμβόλαιο της ΟΝ και ειδικά στον όρο 5.3 όπου γράφει τα εξής α) Το όνο&micro;α χρήστη (username) και ο κωδικός πρόσβασης (password)
> *χορηγούνται για αυστηρά προσωπική χρήση*. 
> β)Ο Πελάτης οφείλει να ενεργεί &micro;ε επι&micro;έλεια και να λα&micro;βάνει κάθε &micro;έτρο ασφαλείας (π.χ. *συχνή αλλαγή κωδικών* γ)Ως  κακή χρήση νοείται ενδεικτικά η χρήση των
> προσωπικών δεδο&micro;ένων, στοιχείων και κωδικών άλλου πελάτη δ)το οποίο τυχόν υποπέσει στην αντίληψή της &micro;ε νό&micro;ι&micro;ο τρόπο.
> Ερωτήσεις απορίες:
> α) ποιό user name και ποιό password αφού όπως έχουν πει κάποιοι ενεργοποιημένοι δεν τους έχουν δώσει.
> β) Πώς θα το αλλάζουν αν δεν το έχουν?
> γ) Κακή χρήση από εμάς συμφωνώ. Από την μεριά της ΟΝ ποιος με διασφαλίζει? (βλέπε port forwarding και φυσικά ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑΣ από την ΟΝ πλήρους έλεγχου στο τι κατεβάζω που το αποθηκέυω)
> δ) Νόμιμος τρόπος θεωρείται τι? Το ότι μπορεί να ελέγχει το router μου, μάλλον ΚΑΙ το PC μου αφού θα ξέρει τι πόρτες χρησιμοποιώ κάθε φορά?
> Αύριο θα πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω τα παραπάνω και φυσικά θα περιμένω τις απαντήσεις και εγγράφως.


Πολύ σωστή η παρατήρησή σου spsomas! Αυτό που θα ήθελα να επισημάνω εγώ με τη σειρά μου ειναι πως πρέπει όλοι μας πλέον, ότι πληροφορία ζητάμε από τη ΟΝ, να τη ζητάμε ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΣ και μόνο ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΣ. Δεν μπορείς να διανοηθείς το πόσες φορές επικοινώνησα με την Εξυπηρέτηση (?) Πέλατών τους για τα θέματα της σύνδεσης μου και κάθε φορά, εκτός από τον ομολογουμένως ευγενέστατο τρόπο τους, άκουγα και διαφορετική άποψη επί του ιδίου θέματος από τους εκπροσώπους της ΟΝ με τους οποίους μιλούσα. Αυτό λοιπόν, επειδή μόνο ως "Βαβέλ" θα μπορούσε να ερμηνευθεί, ο μόνος τρόπος για να βρει κανείς άκρη (αν υπάρχει!!??) είναι μόνο ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΣ. Μην ξεχνάμε δε πως υπάρχουν και οι ανεξάρτητες αρχές (Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. , Α.Π.Π.Δ. , Γ.Γ.Π.Κ.) που εκεί μόνο τα έγγραφα ισχύουν ως αποδεικτικό θέσης ή καταγγελίας. :One thumb up:

----------


## Psyx

μπορείτε εναλλακτικά να δοκιμάσετε το εξής:

1) τηλεφωνήστε στο 210.6161700 που είναι το τηλέφωνο της ΟΝ
2) ζητήστε το (περίφημο) backoffice στην τηλεφωνήτρια που θα το σηκώσει
3) επιτέλους θα μιλήσετε με κάποιον υπάλληλο της ΟΝ που ΔΕΝ είναι του call
center τους...

μετά από αρκετά καντήλια για τον εξοπλισμό που δεν μου ήρθε, αποφάσισα
μόνος να πάρω στο τηλέφωνο αυτό (έβγαινε στην αναγνώριση όταν με καλούσανε)
και με την δεύτερη απόπειρα με συνδέσανε με το backoffice... θέλετε και
συγκεκριμένα ονόματα? Κυρίες xxxxxxxx και xxxxxxxxxx... η δεύτερη
μάλλον πιο "ψηλά" στην ιεραρχία από την πρώτη... επίσης μπορείτε στην
τηλεφωνήτρια να ζητήσετε τον xxxxxx xxxxxxx, που είναι ο Marketing Manager
για τους οικιακούς χρήστες (Residential Marketing Manager), σύμφωνα με το
γράμμα καλωσορίσματος που έλαβα με τον εξοπλισμό και το οποιό υπογράφει...

καλά τα γράμματα και η αναμονή για έγγραφη απάντηση, αλλά αν δεν τους
πρήξουμε τα @@, δε βλέπω προκοπή... για πάμε λοιπόν να πλακώσουμε
τα τηλέφωνα σε αυτούς που μπορούνε να δώσουνε απαντήσεις...

ααα ναι και μην σας πτοήσουνε απαντήσεις του στυλ "είναι απασχολημένος
ο κος xxxxxxxx και δεν μπορεί να σας μιλήσει"... δίνετε το κινητό σας και
το ονομά σας και τους λέτε οτι περιμένετε να σας τηλεφωνήσει εκείνος...
αν δεν το κάνει σύντομα, ξαναπαίρνετε τηλέφωνο...

ΥΓ: περιττό να πω, οτι επικοινώνησα με το backoffice την Πέμπτη 15/03
στις 16:00, επειδή δεν μου είχε έρθει ο εξοπλισμός 9-12 το πρωΐ... Παρασκευή
16/03 στις 13:00 τον είχα στα χέρια μου...  :Laughing:

----------


## geo7

SpyrosAthens
*Spoiler:*




			Επειδή προχθές το θέμα μου το ξεκαθάρισε απόλυτα Τεχνικός με τον οποίο μίλησα στη ΟΝ και καταφατικά πλέον μου απάντησε πως δεν μπορούν οι οικιακοί χρήστες να εχουν adminidstrative έλεγχο στο router που παρέχει η ΟΝ, κάθησα και σκέφτηκα καλύτερα και αποφάσισα να τους στείλω (μόλις πριν από λίγη ώρα το έκανα) την ακόλουθη επιστολή. Αν σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνείτε με το περιεχόμενό της, καλό θα ήταν για όλους εμάς που θέλουμε το "κάτι παραπάνω" στο θέμα της διαχείρισης της adsl σύνδεσης μας, αλλά και της ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ μας να στείλουμε και από μία προειδοποιητική επιστολή, με την ελπίδα να αντιληφθούν οι υπεύθυνοι της κάθε εταιρείας τύπου ΟΝ ότι δεν ζούμε στην "εποχή του χαλκού".


Αξιότιμοι Κύριοι,

Υπάρχουν ορισμένα θέματα που με έχουν ενοχλήσει τα μέγιστα αναφορικά με την Εταιρεία σας. Επιτρέψτε μου λοιπόν να σας τα παραθέσω σε αυτή την επιστολή και να παρακαλέσω όπως μου δοθούν το συντομότερο και μόνο εγγράφως, οι όποιες απαντήσεις – θέσεις της ON Telecoms.

1) ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΗΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ
Η αίτηση συνδρομής μου υποβλήθηκε στις 09.02.2007. Βάσει της αρχικής ενημέρωσης του Τμήματος Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών σας (από εδώ και στο εξής θα αναφέρεται ως ΤΕΠ για συντομία), θα έπρεπε, μέσα σε 20 ημέρες από την κατάθεση της σχετικής αίτησης, να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί οι υπηρεσίες σας. Ομως, παρόλο που φτάσαμε στις 18.03.07, κάτι τέτοιο ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει. Τη Δευτέρα, 12.03.07, επικοινώνησε μαζί μου εκπρόσωπος της Εταιρείας σας και κανονίσαμε από κοινού η παράδοση του παρεχόμενου από την ON εξοπλισμού να γίνει την Παρασκευή 16.03.07, από 18:00 έως 21:00. Οχι απλώς δε μου παραδόθηκε, αλλά ούτε μπήκε κανένας από εσάς στον «κόπο» να με ενημερώσει ότι δε θα γίνει τελικά η αποστολή του εξοπλισμού στον προκαθορισθέντα χρόνο. Αφήνω το γεγονός πως έχασα τρεις ώρες από το χρόνο μου αναμένοντας το μεταφορέα σας μάταια. Την ίδια κιόλας ημέρα το βράδυ (16.03.07) επικοινώνησα τηλεφωνικά με το ΤΕΠ και μου απαντησαν πως θα μεταβιβάσουν το θέμα μου στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία σας για να μου δοθεί μία υπεύθυνη απάντηση το...συντομότερο και να κλείσουμε νέο ραντεβού για την παράδοση του εξοπλισμού.

2) ΠΑΡΑΠΛΑΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ «ΤΕΠ» ΤΗΣ ΟΝ ΤELECOMS ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ INTERNET
Οπως αποδείχθηκε ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΥΣΤΕΡΩΝ, βάσει της ενημέρωσης που είχα μετά από επικοινωνία με το τεχνικό τμήμα της Εταρείας σας στις 16.03.07, δεν θα μπορώ να έχω πρόσβαση ως administrator στo router που μου παρέχετε, ώστε να είμαι σε θέση να κάνω διάφορες λειτουργίες, όπως π.χ. το απλό port forwarding (NAT RULES) που είναι αναγκαίο για να δουλέψει το οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα p2p ή να ενεργοποιήσω τη λειτουργία UPnP. Τη δυνατότητα αυτή παρείχε μέχρι σήμερα ο όποιος ISP είχα κατά το παρελθόν επιλέξει να μου προσφέρει τις ευρυζωνικές του υπηρεσίες. Τώρα, η πολιτική της ΟΝ λέει ότι θα πρέπει να επικοινωνώ με το τεχνικό τμήμα σας και να ζητώ το ποιες πόρτες (ports) θέλω να μου ανοίξετε, και εσείς με τη σειρά σας, εφόσον εγκριθεί το αίτημά μου (?????!!!!!!), να τις ενεργοποιείτε remotely. Πού ακούστηκε κύριοι το να έχετε εσείς ως εταιρεία την απόλυτη δυνατότητα επέμβασης, εφόσον το θελήσετε, στα κοινόχρηστα αρχεία του δικού μου δικτύου υπολογιστών?  Εχοντας σε γνώση σας το password για το σετάρισμα και τον έλεγχο του router που έχετε τοποθετήσει στο δικό μου σπίτι, σας δίνεται η ουσιαστική δυνατότητα του πλήρη ελέγχου και των «κατεβασμάτων», αλλά και των κοινόχρηστων αρχείων όλων των υπολογιστών που είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο οικιακό μου δίκτυο. Δεν εξετάζω και ούτε μπορεί να με ενδιαφέρει, όχι μόνο εμένα, αλλά και τον οποιοδήποτε «ψαγμένο» τελικό χρήστη των υπηρεσιών σας, το γεγονός πως, όπως μου ειπώθηκε από τον τεχνικό σας συνεργάτη, «η Εταιρεία δεν είναι ποτέ δυνατό να προβεί σε κακόβουλες πράξεις εναντίον των πελατών της». Εξετάζω το ότι η Εταιρεία σας, εφόσον το θελήσει, έχει την πλήρη δυνατότητα, καθαρά από τεχνικής άποψης, της απεριόριστης πρόσβασης στα δικά μου κοινόχρηστα αρχεία και ποιος ξέρει σε τι άλλο μέσα στο δίκτυο υπολογιστών του σπιτιού μου, κάτι που εξάλλου παραδέχθηκε ξεκάθαρα και ο τεχνικός σας.  

Σέβομαι απόλυτα την παράγραφο 5.1 στο τμήμα «ΓΕΝΙΚΟΙ ΟΡΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΧΗΣ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ  ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΩΝ» της μεταξύ μας υπογεγραμμένης σύμβασης, αλλά, επειδή ζούμε σε «πονηρούς» καιρούς, δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω ότι το ΤΕΠ της ΟΝ με παραπλάνησε επανειλημμένα όταν ζητούσα να ενημερωθώ για το πως θα παρέχονται οι υπηρεσίες internet μέσω της Εταιρείας σας, πριν ακόμα αποφασίσω να υπογράψω τη σχετική αίτηση συνδρομής. Συγκεκριμένα, όταν επέμεινα να μου διευκρινιστεί το αν θα μπορώ να έχω το δικό μου, αυστηρά προσωπικό password ή το αν θα μπορεί να γίνεται παραμετροποίηση του παρεχόμενου router από τον τελικό χρήστη, ώστε να μπορεί κάποιος  να κάνει ελεύθερα port forwarding και remote desktop connection με όποιο pc επιθυμεί, ανοίγοντας τις ανάλογες πόρτες, η απάντηση ήταν πάντα άκρως επεξηγηματική και καταφατική. Μία από αυτές, πολύ χαρακτηριστική της μετέπειτα ανακολουθίας των λεγομένων από την πλευρά της Εταιρείας σας, είναι και η ακόλουθη: «Αλοίμονο κύριε, αν η οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία παρενέβαινε στο πως θα ρυθμίσει ο τελικός χρήστης το router που του παρέχεται από αυτή. Κάτι τέτοιο, εξάλλου, θα ήταν μάλλον «αντισυνταγματικό» να γίνει, γιατί, με αυτόν τον τρόπο, δεν θα διασφαλιζόσασταν σε καμία περίπτωση από πιθανή κακόβουλη ενέργεια, ασχέτως αιτίας, από όσους γνωρίζουν και τα δύο προσωπικά σας στοιχεία, δηλαδή το username και το password. Εσείς και μόνο εσείς θα γνωρίζετε το password που θα τοποθετήσετε, ώστε να μην μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε τρίτος να έχει πρόσβαση στο δικό σας δίκτυο. Και port forwarding θα μπορείτε να κάνετε και τέλος πάντων, ό,τι μπορείτε και κάνετε με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που είστε τώρα πελάτης, θα μπορείτε να το κάνετε και με την ΟΝ. Απλά οι ταχύτητες θα είναι...πολύ μεγαλύτερες σε σχέση με την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ και κάθε ΟΤΕΝΕΤ αυτή τη στιγμή». Απόλυτα λογικό. Ετσι δεν είναι? Αυτά άκουσα από τον εκπρόσωπό σας, με ικανοποίησαν και αποφάσισα να προχωρήσω στην υπογραφή της σχετικής αίτησης συνδρομής στην ΟΝ. Εξάλλου, οι μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες download και upload μπορεί να είναι για κάποιον (που τον ενδιαφέρει φυσικά) πολύ σημαντικός λόγος να φύγει από ένα πάροχο και να πάει σε άλλον. Γνωρίζετε πως το «triple play” που παρέχετε ως Εταιρεία, ενδέχεται κάποιους “power users” του internet να μην τους ενδιαφέρει, αλλά, μη μπορώντας να αποκτήσουν μόνο την ταχύτατη πρόσβαση ADSL της ΟΝ, αποκτούν το πακέτο σας «όλα σε ένα» αναγκαστικά? 

Οπως φαίνεται, αν ισχύουν τα όσα μου είπε ο τεχνικός σας στις 16.03.07, τίποτα από τα περιεχόμενα της παραπάνω αρχικής ενημέρωσης που είχα από το ΤΕΠ της Εταιρείας σας δεν υφίσταται πλέον (ή δεν ίσχυε ποτέ). Ανησυχώ βαθύτατα μόνο στη σκέψη του να είναι ορθά τα όσα σχετικά διάβασα σε μια έρευνα που έκανα στο ADSLGR.COM (http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=83822). Επιπρόσθετα, η αιτίαση του τεχνικού σας περί ελέγχου του traffic στο «μικρό ακόμα» δίκτυό σας μέσω της διαχείρισης των ports, ώστε αυτό να μην «κρεμάσει» λόγω του μικρού ακόμα διαθέσιμου bandwidth σε συνδυασμό με τις μεγάλες ονομαστικές ταχύτητες πρόσβασης που παρέχετε στους χρήστες σας, με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο. 

Κύριοι, επαναλαμβάνω πως αν είναι αληθή όλα τα παραπάνω, επιτρέψτε μου να σας ενημερώσω πως δεν διατίθεμαι να πληρώσω εγώ τη δική σας ανάπτυξη με το να μου παρέχετε υποδεέστερες (ελεγχόμενα περιορισμένες στην προκειμένη περίπτωση) των υποσχεθεισών υπηρεσιών «μέχρι να αναπτυχθεί το δικτυό σας», όπως μου ειπώθηκε από το τεχνικό σας τμήμα. Ισως και να το έκανα, αν μου είχε γνωστοποιηθεί εκ των προτέρων και όχι, όπως συνέβη τώρα, εκ των υστέρων. Επίσης, δεν διατίθεμαι να παραχωρήσω το δικαίωμα «ετσιθελικής» συμμετοχής στα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα σε καμμία εταιρεία ή φυσικό πρόσωπο παρά τη θέλησή μου. Ούτε βέβαια επιθυμώ να βασιστώ στις προφορικές δεσμεύσεις περι του αντιθέτου. Το να δεχθώ κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν επιεικώς αφελές από την πλευρά μου, γνωρίζοντας ότι, από τεχνικής άποψης τουλάχιστον, έχετε τη δυνατότητα να το πραγματοποιήσετε. 

Αναφέρετε ξεκάθαρα μέσα στους όρους της σύμβασης «Residential_Application_form_gr.pdf» τα εξής, στην παράγραφο 2.4. «Ο Πελάτης κατόπιν της Αιτήσεως και της σχετικής ενεργοποίησης θα λαμβάνει τις Υπηρεσίες Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, και ειδικότερα υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης, τύπου PSTN, τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό, αστικές, υπεραστικές και διεθνείς κλήσεις καθώς και κλήσεις προς κινητά, ADSL σύνδεση και απεριόριστη πρόσβαση στο Internet με ταχύτητα μέχρι 10Mbps / 512Kbps, και  υπηρεσίες εικόνας (όπως επιλογή ταινιών ή προ-γραμμάτων -video on demand-) και άλλες υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας, που παρέχονται μέσω του Συστήματος και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας». Για ποια «απεριόριστη» πρόσβαση στο internet μιλάτε όταν εσείς θα έχετε τον πλήρη έλεγχο του router που είναι εγκατεστημένο στο δικό μου σπίτι? Μάλλον θα εννοείτε «χρονικά απεριόριστη» γιατί κατά τ’ άλλα μόνο απεριόριστη δεν είναι.

Προτιμώ να μείνω με τα 2Mbps που τώρα διαθέτω (έστω και προβληματικά) μέσω της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου ISP και να μπορώ να κάνω ό,τι θέλω στον εξοπλισμό μου (ακόμα και να τον αντικαταστήσω εφόσον το επιθυμώ), παρά να αποκτήσω 10Mbps που θα ορίζουν τρίτοι το πως θα τα διαθέτω εγώ!

Λόγω των ανωτέρω, σας παρακαλώ να με ενημερώσετε υπεύθυνα για το τι τελικά ισχύει. Σας ενημερώνω δε εκ των προτέρων πως, σε περίπτωση που τελικά υφίστανται αυτοί οι περιορισμοί στην παροχή της πρόσβασης στο internet και αν δεν μπορεί να ανασταλούν έστω και κατ’ εξαίρεση για εμένα που σας το ζητώ τώρα, δεν επιθυμώ πλέον τη συνέχιση των εργασιών για την ενεργοποίηση των υπηρεσιών της ΟΝ Τelecoms στην τηλεφωνική μου γραμμή. Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, σας δηλώνω ότι υπαναχωρώ νομίμως λόγω ουσιαστικών και πραγματικών ελαττωμάτων της υπηρεσίας που σκοπεύατε να μου παρέχετε, χωρίς την εκ των προτέρων δική μου συγκατάθεση περί ΟΛΩΝ των εφαρμοζόμενων περιορισμών επ’ αυτής, και σας γνωρίζω ότι επιφυλάσσομαι παντός νομίμου δικαιώματός μου, ιδία δε και μη περιοριζόμενος, διά της αναφοράς της υπόθεσής μου στις αρμόδιες εποπτικές αρχές.

Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο και την προσοχή σας. Είμαι πάντα στη διάθεσή σας για κάθε συμπληρωματική πληροφορία ή διευκρίνιση. Περιμένω νέα σας το συντομότερο δυνατό.
		



Πολυ καλο SpyrosAthens!!  :One thumb up:   :Welcome:

----------


## ipo

Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στον SpyrosAthens.

Βλέποντας κι εγώ την παραπλάνηση στην οποία μας οδήγησε τόσο το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, όσο η ιστοσελίδα και το συμβόλαιο που αναφέρουν απεριόριστο internet, είμαι έτοιμος να στείλω κι εγώ αντίστοιχη επιστολή όταν όμως ενεργοποιηθώ και εφόσον συνεχίζει αυτή η πολιτική από την εταιρεία.

Μπορούμε επίσης να στείλουμε ομαδική επιστολή με κοινοποίηση σε Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή και ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να μαζευτούμε 100 άτομα.

Επειδή γενικά πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει η πολιτική μίας εταιρείας, μπορούμε να αντιπροτείνουμε είτε να απενεργοποιήσουν τελείως το routing και να βάλουν το Pirelli σε λειτουργία bridged (έτσι θα ελέγχουμε και το QoS) είτε να θέσουν μία IP από το NAT σε DMZ (demilitarized zone) την οποία θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε σε ένα router της επιλογής μας (όχι modem, απλά router με WAN port) το οποίο θα περίεχει firewall και NAT.

Είναι τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο να λένε ότι δίνουν απεριόριστο internet σε εμάς, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το δίνουν μόνο στη συσκευή τους. Διότι internet σημαίνει διαδικτυακή διεύθυνση IP και μέχρι στιγμής κάτι τέτοιο η On δεν δίνει στους οικιακούς πελάτες της.

Θα πάει η καταγγελία σύννεφο μου φαίνεται. Απαράδεκτη η παραπλάνηση που έχουμε δεχτεί.

----------


## ermis333

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. 
> 
> Εδώ και καιρό σπάω το κεφάλι μου για το εάν θα διαλέξω 4net, μιας και έχει καλύτερη τιμή ως προς την τηλεφωνία, ή ON μιας και παίζει πιο δυνατά ως προς το δίκτυο ...
> 
> Βέβαια δεν μου έκατσε καλά το 512 upload σε 10αρα γραμμή αλλά ας το παραβέψουμε προς το παρόν ...
> 
> Όντας χρηστης της FASTWEB, στην Ιταλία, επί σειρά ετών όταν άκουσα τη σχέση ON-FW μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό οι εκεί καταστάσεις ... Ο router αποτέλεσε για εμενα ένα απρόσωπο μαύρο κουτί δεν μπόρεσα ποτε να επέμβω ... 
> 
> Ευτυχώς στην Ιταλία (βεβαια μιλάμε και για 6 φορες επιπλέον τον πληθυσμό της Ελλάδας) είχαν αναπτυχθεί σημαντικές κοινότητες χρηστών της FW, οποτε από τη μία με τροποποιημένη έκδοση του γαϊδουριού και από την άλλη με λίστα hub FW users μπορέσαμε να δούμε άσπρη μέρα ... διαφορετικά .... 
> ...




Kατά 90% έτσι θα είναι και η ΟΝ, ήλπιζα να είναι διαφορετική, αλλά τελικά ακολουθούν την ίδια ακριβώς πολιτική.

Αν επηρέαζε μόνο τα p2p δεν θα ήταν τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα, άλλωστε πχ εγώ κατεβάζω παπάδες, μέσω rapidshare, το πρόβλημα θα είναι με εφαρμογές remote, , VoIP, ακόμα και Online games.

Σαν το playstation του ελληνικού ίντερνετ ακούγεται, όλα είναι έτοιμα και πατάς το play....Κρίμα.

----------


## spsomas

ipo εγώ και πάλι δεν θα είμαι και πόλύ ευχαριστημένος με αυτήν την επιλογή μιας και α) δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω σε bridged mode και β) δεν έχω ούτε λεφτά αλλά και διάθεση να πάρω ένα νέο router annex a μιας και εγώ είμαι με ISDN. Αφού δίνει αυτό που δίνει περιμένω να δουλεύει ως έχει.

----------


## flevio

τελικα* δεν ξεκαθαριστικε*...
αλλο ρουτερ θα δουλευει κανονικα επανω?(μονο για νετ οχι τv ..πχ  το zyxel 660hw μου-pstn.)

για το pireli εχω χωρο σε μια αποθηκουλα..

εχει γουστο να κανουν τις πορτες σαν τις static Ip .. η μια 8 ευρω οι 3 προσφορα 15 ευρω..

και να παρεις port,  που δεν γινεται για  residential users για p2p ποιος λεει οτι δεν θα τρεχουν κανα περιορισμο πανω σ αυτη..

----------


## Tem

> Συγχαρητήρια και από εμένα στον SpyrosAthens.
> 
> Βλέποντας κι εγώ την παραπλάνηση στην οποία μας οδήγησε τόσο το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, όσο η ιστοσελίδα και το συμβόλαιο που αναφέρουν απεριόριστο internet, είμαι έτοιμος να στείλω κι εγώ αντίστοιχη επιστολή όταν όμως ενεργοποιηθώ και εφόσον συνεχίζει αυτή η πολιτική από την εταιρεία.
> 
> Μπορούμε επίσης να στείλουμε ομαδική επιστολή με κοινοποίηση σε Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή και ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν είναι δύσκολο να μαζευτούμε 100 άτομα.
> 
> Επειδή γενικά πιστεύω ότι είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξει η πολιτική μίας εταιρείας, μπορούμε να αντιπροτείνουμε είτε να απενεργοποιήσουν τελείως το routing και να βάλουν το Pirelli σε λειτουργία bridged (έτσι θα ελέγχουμε και το QoS) είτε να θέσουν μία IP από το NAT σε DMZ (demilitarized zone) την οποία θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε σε ένα router της επιλογής μας (όχι modem, απλά router με WAN port) το οποίο θα περίεχει firewall και NAT.
> 
> Είναι τουλάχιστον απαράδεκτο να λένε ότι δίνουν απεριόριστο internet σε εμάς, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το δίνουν μόνο στη συσκευή τους. Διότι internet σημαίνει διαδικτυακή διεύθυνση IP και μέχρι στιγμής κάτι τέτοιο η On δεν δίνει στους οικιακούς πελάτες της.
> ...


Το ζήτημα όμως είναι τι θα γίνει αν δεν αλλάξει ουσιαστικά τίποτα στην πολιτική της ΟΝ.
Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα βρεθούν αρκετοί εγκλωβισμένοι για ένα χρόνο. Εκτός βέβαια 
αν μπορέσουν κάποιοι να διακόψουν νωρίτερα.

----------


## rdaniel

> Το ζήτημα όμως είναι τι θα γίνει αν δεν αλλάξει ουσιαστικά τίποτα στην πολιτική της ΟΝ.
> Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα βρεθούν αρκετοί εγκλωβισμένοι για ένα χρόνο. Εκτός βέβαια 
> αν μπορέσουν κάποιοι να διακόψουν νωρίτερα.


Για αυτό το λόγο ακριβώς, όχι μόνο καταχώνιασα κάθε σκέψη που είχα να κάνω αίτηση σε αυτούς, αλλά αποτρέπω και ΟΛΟΥΣ όσους γνωρίζω να γίνουν συνδρομητές τους, χωρίς να γνωρίζουν και να αποδέχονται την πολιτική τους. Και κανείς από όσους γνωρίζω δεν θα έφτανε να δεχτεί τέτοια πράγματα, και φυσικά και αυτοί με τη σειρά τους θα ενημερώσουν και όλους τους δικούς τους γνωστούς για την πολιτική της ΟΝ που ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ στις διαφημίσεις τους!  :Evil: 

Ελπίζω η ΟΝ να πάρει αυτό που της αξίζει από την αγορά, σύμφωνα με την πολιτική που επέλεξε ...

----------


## Jazzer

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να κινηθούμε οργανωμένα και ομαδικά, διότι δεν βλέπω να πετυχαίνουμε πολλά σε ατομικό επίπεδο.  
Μην ξεχνάτε το ρητό " Η ισχύς εν τι ενώσει"

----------


## ermis333

> ipo εγώ και πάλι δεν θα είμαι και πόλύ ευχαριστημένος με αυτήν την επιλογή μιας και α) δεν ξέρω πως να το κάνω σε bridged mode και β) δεν έχω ούτε λεφτά αλλά και διάθεση να πάρω ένα νέο router annex a μιας και εγώ είμαι με ISDN. Αφού δίνει αυτό που δίνει περιμένω να δουλεύει ως έχει.


Aν έχεις το 9107 με ένα απλό firmware γίνεται Annex A.

----------


## vfragos

Από κουβέντα που είχα με τεχνικό για το θέμα του κλειδωμένου router, μου είπε ότι πιθανόν θα υπάρξει ανακοίνωση απο την εταιρία μέσα στην βδομάδα. Για να δούμε ίδρωσε καθόλου το αυτάκι τους. :Evil:

----------


## Tem

> Από κουβέντα που είχα με τεχνικό για το θέμα του κλειδωμένου router, μου είπε ότι πιθανόν θα υπάρξει ανακοίνωση απο την εταιρία μέσα στην βδομάδα. Για να δούμε ίδρωσε καθόλου το αυτάκι τους.


κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μιλάει για κλειδωμένο router  :Thumb down:

----------


## mpregos

> κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα μιλάει για κλειδωμένο router


και κατα πασα πιθανότητα θα μετράει και τις ακυρωσεις......
(υπενθυμιση:Δεν καιγομαι εγώ να μαζεύω τα 35αρια κάθε μήνα!!!!!!)... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tem

> και κατα πασα πιθανότητα θα μετράει και τις ακυρωσεις......
> (υπενθυμιση:Δεν καιγομαι εγώ να μαζεύω τα 35αρια κάθε μήνα!!!!!!)...


σε ενεργοποίησαν τελικά ?

----------


## mpregos

> σε ενεργοποίησαν τελικά ?


Το απόγευμα 16:00 - 17:00 εχώ ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό....
λόγικα το απόγευμα θα ποστάρω από το σπίτι

----------


## vfragos

> Το απόγευμα 16:00 - 17:00 εχώ ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό....
> λόγικα το απόγευμα θα ποστάρω από το σπίτι


Άντε με το καλό, περιμένουμε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## lariser

Φίλε, mpregos πολύ αισιόδοξος είσαι...  :Razz:  (αστειάκι)

----------


## Diomedes

Τελικά δεν έχω καταφέρει να συγχρονίζει στο DSLAM τους το άλλο μου router (Zyxel), παρά μόνο το Pirelli.
ΙΡ δεν έχω "πάρει" ακόμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το κάνω να "κλειδώσει" στο Dslam τους.
Και μια ερώτηση: Στο PPPoE user name kai pass όταν έβαλα ΟΝ δεν δούλεψε...
Επίσης θα πρέπει να βάλουμε κάτι στο Service Name; Δεν ξέρω καθ' ότιν χρήστης PPPoA,  :Razz: 
Μπορεί κάποιος να με διαφωτίσει τι πρέπει να βάλω στα παρακάτω πεδία;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## kuti

Καλημερα,
οσο αφορα το κομματι με το service name βαζεις οτι θες. αλλα πριν κανεις οτιδηποτε αν δεν συχρονισει με το DSLAM δεν υπαρχει κι λογος σετταρισματος :Wink:   το setup δεν σε βοηθαει να συχρονισει. μονο αν ειχε και αλλες επιλογες οπως g.dmt , g.lite κτλ

----------


## Axilleass

Μολις έστειλα την παρακάτω επιστολη με email :
Κύριοι,
     Μετά την ενημέρωσή μου από διάφορα εξειδικευμένα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες φόρουμ σχετικά με την πολιτική που ακολουθείτε για τον έλεγχο των παραμέτρων της adsl σύνδεσης και ειδικότερα των θυρών επικοινωνίας και το άνοιγμα ή κλείσιμο τους το οποίο θα γίνεται αποκλειστικά από εσάς και όχι κατευθείαν απο τον χρήστη,  ότι ο εξοπλισμός που προσφέρετε (router) είναι κλειδωμένος, χωρίς δυνατότητα  παραμετροποίησης από τον χρήστη(port forwarding, ΝΑΤ, Firewall, κ.α.), την αδυναμία  να χρησιμοποιήσουμε εξοπλισμό της αρεσκείας μας, θέματα που μετά λύπης μου και εκπλήξεως διεπίστωσα και ο ίδιος μετά από επικοινωνία μου με τοις τεχνικούς σας, βρίσκω τις επιλογές σας αυτές μη λογικές και αποδεκτές και ως εκ τούτου επιθυμώ την ΑΚΥΡΩΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΥΠ' ΑΡΙΘΜΟΝ 2007030900006763.
Αν παρά ταύτα τροποποιήσετε τις ως άνω επιλογές σας δίνοντας παράλληλα περισσότερο σεβασμό  στις ανάγκες και τις επιθυμίες των χρηστών για ΠΛΗΡΗ έλεγχο της σύνδεσής τους και του εξοπλισμού που λειτουργεί στον χώρο του,
παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με προκειμένου να αναθεωρήσω σχετικά με επικείμενη συνεργασία μας.
Με εκτίμηση

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> Το ζήτημα όμως είναι τι θα γίνει αν δεν αλλάξει ουσιαστικά τίποτα στην πολιτική της ΟΝ.
> Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα βρεθούν αρκετοί εγκλωβισμένοι για ένα χρόνο. Εκτός βέβαια 
> αν μπορέσουν κάποιοι να διακόψουν νωρίτερα.


Προφανώς, η όλη κουβέντα γίνεται σε αυτό το forum, καθώς και σε άλλα βέβαια, για να προλάβει ο οποιοσδήποτε "ανυποπσίαστος" χρήστης και να ΜΗ γίνει συνδρομητής "ορισμένου χρόνου" (12μηνο στην περίπτωση της ΟΝ) της κάθε εταιρείας που εφαρμόζει "ανάρμοστες" τακτικές για την εξεύρεση πελατών. Αν κάποιος αντιδράσει από πριν και καταλάβει έγκαιρα τη "φάκα με το τυρί" τότε καλό για αυτόν. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, η Εταιρεία "πονάει". Σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη, η Εταιρεία το πολύ πολύ να εισέλθει σε φάση "crisis management". Τα λεφτά όμως θα είναι στην τσέπη της ήδη! Το θέμα λοιπόν είναι να μη μπούμε οικιοθελώς σε "σκάρτο κλουβί".

----------


## vfragos

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα και πιστεύω ότι θα πρέπει να κινηθούμε οργανωμένα και ομαδικά, διότι δεν βλέπω να πετυχαίνουμε πολλά σε ατομικό επίπεδο. 
> Μην ξεχνάτε το ρητό " Η ισχύς εν τι ενώσει"


+1  :One thumb up:   Μήπως είναι καιρός να μαζευόμαστε και να συντάξουμε ένα ώραίο email διαμαρτυρίας για την απαράδεκτη τακτική τους ,που θα την υπογράφουμε όλοι ; 
Υπάρχει κανείς εθελοντής που έχει ευχέρεια στον γραπτό λόγο και θέλει να αναλάβει την σύνταξη του email ; Άντε ρε παιδιά πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί διαφορετικά μας βλέπω να τρώμε στην μάπα το κλειδωμένο ρούτερ. :Thumb down:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Τωρα ειναι αργα πια...επρεπε να ειχαμε αντιδρασει ομαδικα μολις μαθευτηκε η απαραδεκτη τακτικη της ΟΝ.

----------


## greekzero

ποτε δεν είναι αργά!

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> +1   Μήπως είναι καιρός να μαζευόμαστε και να συντάξουμε ένα ώραίο email διαμαρτυρίας για την απαράδεκτη τακτική τους ,που θα την υπογράφουμε όλοι ; 
> Υπάρχει κανείς εθελοντής που έχει ευχέρεια στον γραπτό λόγο και θέλει να αναλάβει την σύνταξη του email ; Άντε ρε παιδιά πρέπει να κάνουμε κάτι γιατί διαφορετικά μας βλέπω να τρώμε στην μάπα το κλειδωμένο ρούτερ.



Αγαπητέ vfragos εγώ το έκανα ήδη αυτό και ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ, πριν δηλαδή γίνω τελικά συνδρομητής τους. Τσέκαρε στη σελίδα 27 την επιστολή - email που τους έστειλα. Επιπρόσθετα, δεν έχω καμμία αντίρρηση, για αυτό εξάλλου τη δημοσίευσα σε αυτό το forum, να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον οποιονδήποτε κατά το δοκούν. Αυτό που είναι σημαντικό, άν κάποιος θέλει να στείλει μία παραλλαγή αυτής της επιστολής, ειναι το να διατηρήσει τουλάχιστον την τελευταία θεματική παράγραφο. Πίστεψέ με, για αυτούς που γνωρίζουν νομικά, λέει πολλά. Επίσης δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα στο να ανασυνταχθεί και να υπογραφεί και από 1000 άτομα, αν είναι δυνατόν. Οσο περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## Tem

> ποτε δεν είναι αργά!


αργά θα είναι για την ΟΝ  :Wink:

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Αγαπητέ vfragos εγώ το έκανα ήδη αυτό και ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ, πριν δηλαδή γίνω τελικά συνδρομητής τους. Τσέκαρε στη σελίδα 27 την επιστολή - email που τους έστειλα. Επιπρόσθετα, δεν έχω καμμία αντίρρηση, για αυτό εξάλλου τη δημοσίευσα σε αυτό το forum, να χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον οποιονδήποτε κατά το δοκούν. Αυτό που είναι σημαντικό, άν κάποιος θέλει να στείλει μία παραλλαγή αυτής της επιστολής, ειναι το να διατηρήσει τουλάχιστον την τελευταία θεματική παράγραφο. Πίστεψέ με, για αυτούς που γνωρίζουν νομικά, λέει πολλά. Επίσης δεν θα είχα κανένα πρόβλημα στο να ανασυνταχθεί και να υπογραφεί και από 1000 άτομα, αν είναι δυνατόν. Οσο περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο.


Συμφωνω οτι η επιστολη του φιλου ειναι πολυ καλη και με ελαχιστες αλλαγες μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για το κειμενο της μαζικης που θελουμε να στειλουμε.

Το θεμα ομως ειναι μαζευομαστε αρκετα ατομα ωστε να εχει νοημα μια τετοια επιστολη;

Εγω παντως εννοειται οτι ειμαι μεσα...αλλωστε ημουν ο πρωτος που πεταξε την ιδεα οταν ξεκινησε το ολο θεμα.

----------


## Tem

> Συμφωνω οτι η επιστολη του φιλου ειναι πολυ καλη και με ελαχιστες αλλαγες μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για το κειμενο της μαζικης που θελουμε να στειλουμε.
> 
> Το θεμα ομως ειναι μαζευομαστε αρκετα ατομα ωστε να εχει νοημα μια τετοια επιστολη;
> 
> Εγω παντως εννοειται οτι ειμαι μεσα...αλλωστε ημουν ο πρωτος που πεταξε την ιδεα οταν ξεκινησε το ολο θεμα.


και μεμονωμένες οι επιστολές να σταλούν είναι χρήσιμο

----------


## IrmaRules

Την επιστολή πρέπει να την στείλουμε και να μην την υπογράψουμε μόνο οι υποψήφιοι για ΟΝ αλλά όλοι οι χρήστες από το Forum. Ο λόγος που έγινε το Forum δεν είναι για να υπερασπιζόμαστε την Α ή την Β εταιρεία αλλά για να μπορούμε μαζικά να δίνουμε λύσεις και ταυτόχρονα να απαιτούμε.

----------


## Jazzer

Υπάρχουν πολλά προβλήματα με την ΟΝ που αφορούν όχι μόνο την Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ., αλλά και την Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων, καθώς και την Γενική Γραμματεία Καταναλωτή του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης για θέματα προστασίας καταναλωτών.
Δεν ξέρω αν συμφωνείτε, αλλά καλό είναι να μη μείνουμε μόνο στο "συναγερμό" και να αρχίσει δράση από τις αρμόδιες Υπηρεσίες, τις οποίες μπορούμε αν υπάρχει βούληση από μέρους μας, να ενεργοποιήσουμε.

----------


## vskar

Καλησπερίζω το φόρουμ,

πρώτη μου δημοσίευση εδώ και σας ποστάρω το email που έστειλα στην ΟΝ-OFF...
Πιστεύω πως δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία αν θα στέλνουμε όλοι το ίδιο κείμενο. Αρκεί να εκφράσουμε τη δυσαρέσκιά μας και στην τελική να την κάνουμε και με ελαφρά ελαφρά πηδηματάκια αν η πολιτική τους παραμείνει ως έχει.






καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω κάνει αίτηση (2007022xxxxxxxxx) για νέα γραμμή, Customer Code: xxxx.

Θα ήθελα να μου λύσετε μερικές απορίες σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες σας.

Διαβάζω σε κάποιο φορά, πως υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα σχετικά με το δικαίωμα αλλαγής ρυθμίσεων του router που δίνετε μαζί με τη σύνδεση.

Θα ήθελα να μου διευκρινήσετε αν θα έχω full administration account για τις ρυθμίσεις του router ή τη δυνατότητα χρήσης άλλου εξοπλισμού.

Είναι θέμα που με αφορά άμεσα λόγω της φύσης της δουλειάς μου (systems administrator) και στην περίπτωση που δε θα μπορώ να αλλάζω ρυθμίσεις Fw/NAT/Port Forwarding/Wifi Settings/DDNS κ.α, τότε θα πρέπει να προχωρήσω σε ακύρωση της αίτησης και να αναζητήσω υπηρεσίες από άλλο πάροχο.

Με εκτίμηση,

----------


## Diomedes

> Συμφωνω οτι η επιστολη του φιλου ειναι πολυ καλη και με ελαχιστες αλλαγες μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει για το κειμενο της μαζικης που θελουμε να στειλουμε.
> 
> Το θεμα ομως ειναι μαζευομαστε αρκετα ατομα ωστε να εχει νοημα μια τετοια επιστολη;
> 
> Εγω παντως εννοειται οτι ειμαι μεσα...αλλωστε ημουν ο πρωτος που πεταξε την ιδεα οταν ξεκινησε το ολο θεμα.


Count me in,  :Wink: 

Μην ξεχνάμε και το τηλ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΙΩΝ του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, 1520
Είναι ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ,  :Wink:  :One thumb up:

----------


## mpregos

Όσον αφορά το θέμα με τις ακυρωσεις,έχει ειπωθεί στο φορουμ σε άλλο πόστ,οτί μπορείς να ακυρώσεις μεχρι κ 10 μέρες αφού ενεργοποιηθεις,χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος.....(νομίζω βεβαια οτί χάνεις τα 65 ευρά της ενεργοποίησης....!!!!!!)

----------


## underzero

Έχουν απαντήσει σε κανένα απο αυτά τα e-mail παραπόνων/ακύρωσης ?

Θα με πάρουν σήμερα τηλ. να μου πούνε να κάνω αίτηση και εχω υπόψιν μου να τους τα χώσω...

----------


## Hellraiser76

Απο οσο γνωριζω οχι...συγκεκριμενα στο δικο μου που εστειλα την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη δεν απαντησανε και ουτε βλεπω να απαντανε.

Νεοι στο χωρο αλλα μαθανε γρηγορα τα "καλα" των παλιων!

----------


## vskar

> Έχουν απαντήσει σε κανένα απο αυτά τα e-mail παραπόνων/ακύρωσης ?
> 
> Θα με πάρουν σήμερα τηλ. να μου πούνε να κάνω αίτηση και εχω υπόψιν μου να τους τα χώσω...



Παρασκευή μεσημέρι το έστειλα, καμμιά απάντηση μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## spsomas

Πως θα γίνει λοιπόν? Η επιστολή του SpyrosAthens πιστεύω ότι μας καλύπτει όλους. Είμαι και εγώ μέσα σε μια τέτοια μαζική κίνηση

----------


## vfragos

> Την επιστολή πρέπει να την στείλουμε και να μην την υπογράψουμε μόνο οι υποψήφιοι για ΟΝ αλλά όλοι οι χρήστες από το Forum. Ο λόγος που έγινε το Forum δεν είναι για να υπερασπιζόμαστε την Α ή την Β εταιρεία αλλά για να μπορούμε μαζικά να δίνουμε λύσεις και ταυτόχρονα να απαιτούμε.


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Γι' αυτό καλό θα ήταν αφού ετοιμαστεί η επιστολή αν μπορούσε να μπεί στην πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ, ώστε να την βλέπουν όλοι και να μπορούν να υπογράψουν εάν θέλουν.

----------


## manicx

Εγώ να ρωτήσω τον προβληματισμό που είχα το ΣΚ. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ ένα modem/router Pirelli σήμερα. Είναι δικό μου, χωρίς leasing. Παίζει άριστα με τις υπηρεσίες triple play της OΝ. Έχει δικαίωμα η ΟΝ να πειράζει δικό μου router;

Δεύτερο ενδεχόμενο. Παίρνεις το Pirelli της ON. Τρως την πίκρα επί 1 χρόνο και μετά από 10²³ τηλέφωνα για άνοιγμα πορτών, το Pirelli επιτέλους ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ. Μένεις στην ON. Σου δίνουν ADMIN rights στο δικό σου πλέον router? 

Είναι πολύ σοβαρά ερωτήματα και τα δυο. Αν κάποιος από την ΟΝ μπορούσε να μου δώσει 1 υπεύθυνη απάντηση σε αυτά, εγώ θα έκανα 10 αιτήσεις σήμερα.

----------


## Dimitris73

> Δεύτερο ενδεχόμενο. Παίρνεις το Pirelli της ON. Τρως την πίκρα επί 1 χρόνο και μετά από 10²³ τηλέφωνα για άνοιγμα πορτών, το Pirelli επιτέλους ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ. Μένεις στην ON. Σου δίνουν ADMIN rights στο δικό σου πλέον router?


To Pirelli που σου δίνουν δεν γίνετε ποτέ δικό σου... Στο συμβόλαιο λέει καθαρά ότι ο εξοπλισμός επιστρέφετε όταν διακόψεις την υπηρεσία...

----------


## Tem

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω τον προβληματισμό που είχα το ΣΚ. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ ένα modem/router Pirelli σήμερα. Είναι δικό μου, χωρίς leasing. Παίζει άριστα με τις υπηρεσίες triple play της OΝ. Έχει δικαίωμα η ΟΝ να πειράζει δικό μου router;
> 
> Δεύτερο ενδεχόμενο. Παίρνεις το Pirelli της ON. Τρως την πίκρα επί 1 χρόνο και μετά από 10²³ τηλέφωνα για άνοιγμα πορτών, το Pirelli επιτέλους ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ. Μένεις στην ON. Σου δίνουν ADMIN rights στο δικό σου πλέον router? 
> 
> Είναι πολύ σοβαρά ερωτήματα και τα δυο. Αν κάποιος από την ΟΝ μπορούσε να μου δώσει 1 υπεύθυνη απάντηση σε αυτά, εγώ θα έκανα 10 αιτήσεις σήμερα.


γνωρίζεις μήπως  που διατίθεται για πώληση το Pirelli ?

----------


## chrisost_al

και κατι φρέσκο απο τεχνικό της on. ο firewall στον router θα είναι ούτως ή άλλως απενεργοποιημένος για τους οικιακούς χρήστες και δεν προβλέπεται να μπορούμε να τον σηκώσουμε. αν θέλουμε μπορούμε να βάλουμε software firewall γαι την προστασία του Υπολογιστή μας

----------


## manicx

> γνωρίζεις μήπως  που διατίθεται για πώληση το Pirelli ?


Έχει ένα μαγαζί με λάστιχα στον δρόμο όπως πάω στη δουλειά κι έχει ταμπέλα. Καλά, πλάκα κάνω.. Η ερώτηση αρχίζει με το 'υποθέσουμε'...

----------


## nhitiris

> Όσον αφορά το θέμα με τις ακυρωσεις,έχει ειπωθεί στο φορουμ σε άλλο πόστ,οτί μπορείς να ακυρώσεις μεχρι κ 10 μέρες αφού ενεργοποιηθεις,χωρίς επιπλέον κόστος.....(νομίζω βεβαια οτί χάνεις τα 65 ευρά της ενεργοποίησης....!!!!!!)


Ισχύει όντως αυτό; Τα χάνουμε τα 65 ευρώ που δώσαμε στον κούριερ;

----------


## Tem

> Ισχύει όντως αυτό; Τα χάνουμε τα 65 ευρώ που δώσαμε στον κούριερ;


τα 65 ναι

----------


## Psyx

λοιπόν πολύ καλή η κινητοποίηση... πιστεύω πως πρέπει να λάβει πιο γενικό
χαρακτήρα από την ήδη πολύ καλή επιστολή του SpyrosAthens, μιας και
αναφέρεται σε προσωπικές συνομιλίες, ημερομηνίες κλπ... αν θα μπορούσες
SpyrosAthens να την τροποποιήσεις για να εκπροσωπεί ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων
που είτε έχουνε ενεργοποιηθεί (μερικώς ή πλήρως), είτε δεν έχουνε και
θέλουνε?

αφού συνταχθεί, κάποιος πρέπει να αναλάβει την συγκέντρωση των εξής
στοιχείων (μέσω pm προφανώς):

1) Ονοματεπώνυμο
2) Κωδικό πελάτη
3) Κωδικό παραγγελίας

πιστεύω οτι έτσι στοιχειοθετούμε μια σοβαρή παρουσία, ειδικά αν συνδυάζετε
και με προειδοποιήση μαζικών ακυρώσεων... η λίστα με τα ονόματα θα επισυναπτεί
στην επιστολή και θα αποσταλλεί γραπτώς στην ON με γραπτή κοινοποίηση σε:

1) ΕΕΤΤ
2) Γενική Γραμματεία Προστασίας Καταναλωτή
3) Αρχή Προστασίας Προσωπικών Δεδομένων

θα πρέπει στο περιεχόμενο της επιστολής να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον 1 παράγραφος
που αφορά την κάθε υπηρεσία...

τέλος να προσθέσω οτι ΟΛΟΙ μπορούνε να προσυπογράψουνε την επιστολή
ακόμα και αν ΔΕΝ είναι συνδρομητές ή δεν σκοπεύουνε και δεν μπορούνε να
είναι (κάτοικοι εκτός Αθήνας, κλπ)... μη ξεχνάτε ότι η πρακτική της ΟΝ μπορεί
να αποτελέσει το "πάτημα" και για τους υπόλοιπους ISP στο Ελλάντα για
ανάλογες συμπεριφορές...

ΥΓ: επειδή έχω αναλάβει παρόμοια μαζική αλλά και ατομική καταγγελία, μπορώ
να πάιξω εγώ το ρόλο του αποστολέα της επιστολής και της συλλογής των
στοιχείων... σε κάθε περίπτωση, πρέπει να δράσουμε άμεσα... κάθε μέρα που
περνάει είναι υπέρ τους...

----------


## lariser

Έτσι-έτσι, κάθε μέρα ένα καινούργιο φρούτο (πληροφορία)... Και φαντάζομαι όλα στο προφορικό, για να μην εκτεθούμε κιόλας... Χεχεχε, μ' άρεσε που πολλοί συν-forum-ήτες βιάστηκαν να εκθειάσουν την εξυπηρέτησης της.

Τώρα τουλάχιστον έχουμε καταλάβει ότι όλοι τα ίδια κουμάσια είναι. Κι επειδή είμαστε στο ίδιο επίπεδο υποδομών με τη Ζουαζιλάνδη, σου λένε "πού θα πας κύριες;", "όσο και να φωνάξεις σε μας τα λαμόγια θα καταλήξεις πάλι..."

----------


## Jazzer

> και κατι φρέσκο απο τεχνικό της on. ο firewall στον router θα είναι ούτως ή άλλως απενεργοποιημένος για τους οικιακούς χρήστες και δεν προβλέπεται να μπορούμε να τον σηκώσουμε. αν θέλουμε μπορούμε να βάλουμε software firewall γαι την προστασία του Υπολογιστή μας



Μενού της ΟΝ : " Γιοκ a la port" , Password : 65 (Ευρώ φυσικά !!) :Laughing:

----------


## Tem

> Έτσι-έτσι, κάθε μέρα ένα καινούργιο φρούτο (πληροφορία)... Και φαντάζομαι όλα στο προφορικό, για να μην εκτεθούμε κιόλας... Χεχεχε, μ' άρεσε που πολλοί συν-forum-ήτες βιάστηκαν να εκθειάσουν την εξυπηρέτησης της.
> 
> Τώρα τουλάχιστον έχουμε καταλάβει ότι όλοι τα ίδια κουμάσια είναι. Κι επειδή είμαστε στο ίδιο επίπεδο υποδομών με τη Ζουαζιλάνδη, σου λένε "πού θα πας κύριες;", "όσο και να φωνάξεις σε μας τα λαμόγια θα καταλήξεις πάλι..."


τις πρώτες μέρες ήταν καλή η εξυπηρέτηση. Αλλά τότε δεν ήταν γνωστά αυτά που συμβαίνουν τελευταία

----------


## lariser

Είμαι μέσα σε κάθε κοινή προσπάθεια για προάσπιση των συμφερόντων μας. Εάν συμφωνηθεί να υποβληθεί επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας, ευχαρίστως δίνω τα στοιχεία της αίτησης μου.

----------


## nhitiris

Και εγώ το ίδιο

----------


## Psyx

πολύ ωραία... το να μαζέψουμε τα στοιχεία αυτών που θα κάνουμε
την καταγγελία είναι το εύκολο κομμάτι... χρειαζόμαστε κάποιον
να συντάξει την επιστολή...

φίλε *SpyrosAthens* τι λες? αναλαμβάνεις το δύσκολο έργο?

----------


## Jazzer

Και εγώ είμαι μέσα σε κάθε συλλογική προσπάθεια για το προβλημα αυτό.
Μήπως είναι δυνατόν να ανοιχθεί ειδικό thread για το θέμα ?
Πιστεύω ότι admins και moderators θα εγκρίνουν την προσπάθειά μας αυτή.

----------


## manoulamou

> λοιπόν πολύ καλή η κινητοποίηση... πιστεύω πως πρέπει να λάβει πιο γενικό
> χαρακτήρα από την ήδη πολύ καλή επιστολή του SpyrosAthens, μιας και
> αναφέρεται σε προσωπικές συνομιλίες, ημερομηνίες κλπ... αν θα μπορούσες
> SpyrosAthens να την τροποποιήσεις για να εκπροσωπεί ένα σύνολο ανθρώπων
> που είτε έχουνε ενεργοποιηθεί (μερικώς ή πλήρως), είτε δεν έχουνε και
> θέλουνε? ................
> τέλος να προσθέσω οτι ΟΛΟΙ μπορούνε να προσυπογράψουνε την επιστολή
> ακόμα και αν ΔΕΝ είναι συνδρομητές ή δεν σκοπεύουνε και δεν μπορούνε να
> είναι (κάτοικοι εκτός Αθήνας, κλπ)... μη ξεχνάτε ότι η πρακτική της ΟΝ μπορεί
> ...


Δηλαδη θα συνεννoηθειτε και με αυτους απο το νημα εδω;
 :Thinking:

----------


## Psyx

> Και εγώ είμαι μέσα σε κάθε συλλογική προσπάθεια για το προβλημα αυτό.
> Μήπως είναι δυνατόν να ανοιχθεί ειδικό thread για το θέμα ?
> Πιστεύω ότι admins και moderators θα εγκρίνουν την προσπάθειά μας αυτή.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84591

ναι manoulamou έχω ήδη κάνει ποστ στο συγκεκριμένο νήμα...

----------


## BKORON64

Μη ξεχνάτε ότι εκτός από τα τακτικα μέλη που γράφουν συνεχώς στο forum υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι που παρακολουθούν το νήμα και ενδιαφέρονται, άσχετα αν δεν ποστάρουν(π.χ. αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 739 on line users και 53 που παρακολουθούν τα θέματα της ontelecoms), άρα πολλοί θα υπογράψουν την επιστολή που δεν θέλουν να τους πιάνουν κότσο οι ¨¨φραγκογάλλοι¨¨ .

----------


## grphoto

Για οσους δεν ειδαν το αντιστοιχο φορουμ της Vivodi, οι πρωτες πληροφοριες ειναι μια απο τα ιδια.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=79837&page=8

- Το CPE είναι το (γνωστό) Tilgin Vood 452w. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι δυστυχώς όπως κατάλαβα εγώ ως τελικός χρήστης δεν έχω *ΚΑΜΙΑ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ* σε αυτό το μηχάνημα. Εγκαθίσταται και ρυθμίζεται από τη Vivodi, η οποία και το διαχειρίζεται (από μακριά). Αυτό προφανώς σημαίνει ότι ξεχνάτε ό,τι πρόσθετες ρυθμίσεις τυχόν χρειάζεστε (π.χ. port forwarding), είναι στη διακριτική ευχέρεια της Vivodi να τις ορίζει on demand (και δεν έχω προλάβει να δω αν προβλέπεται κάτι για αυτό στη σύμβαση).
Δεν παρακολουθώ τις εξελίξεις με τις υπηρεσίες της Vivodi, άρα δεν αποκλείεται τα παραπάνω να σας είναι ήδη γνωστά ή να μην είναι απόλυτα ακριβή τελικά. Ωστόσο για μένα αυτή η "λεπτομέρεια" είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτη, και είναι ικανός και επαρκής λόγος για να μη συνδεθώ στο "cabletv", αν τελικά είναι μη διαπραγματεύσιμη παράμετρος του πακέτου υπηρεσιών.
Κι αυτό για πολλούς λόγους (π.χ. έχω ήδη δικό μου εξοπλισμό IP), αλλά κυρίως, αν μη τι άλλο, γιατί θεωρώ ανεπίτρεπτο να υπάρχει εξοπλισμός IP, στο δικό μου άκρο της γραμμής, ο οποίος έχει εξ ορισμού άμεση και απεριορίστη πρόσβαση στο δικό μου τοπικό δίκτυο, υπολογιστές κ.λπ, και ο οποίος δεν είναι υπό τον έλεγχο μου, αλλά υπό τον αποκλειστικό έλεγχο κάποιου τρίτου (όπως η Vivodi).
Χωρίς να γνωρίζω τίποτε περισσότερο, πιστεύω ότι η Vivodi πρέπει είτε να δώσει πλήρη πρόσβαση στο CPE και το δικαίωμα στον πελάτη να μην το χρησιμοποιήσει, με δική του ευθύνη (ας μην τον υποστηρίζει π.χ. με κάποιο άλλο setup), είτε *τουλάχιστον* να δίνει την επιλογή για κάποιο πιο διαφανή τρόπο σύνδεσης (PPPoE, ZIPB, PPTP relay) στην υπηρεσία internet, ώστε ο πελάτης να μπορεί να συνδέσει back-to-back δικό του εξοπλισμό.



Οποτε μαλλον οπου θελουμε 3play  θα πρεπει να παιξουμε με αυτους τους ορους γιατι δεν ειναι μονο της ΟΝ απο οτι φαινεται.

----------


## Psyx

> Μη ξεχνάτε ότι εκτός από τα τακτικα μέλη που γράφουν συνεχώς στο forum υπάρχουν πολλοί περισσότεροι που παρακολουθούν το νήμα και ενδιαφέρονται, άσχετα αν δεν ποστάρουν(π.χ. αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν 739 on line users και 53 που παρακολουθούν τα θέματα της ontelecoms), άρα πολλοί θα υπογράψουν την επιστολή που δεν θέλουν να τους πιάνουν κότσο οι ¨¨φραγκογάλλοι¨¨ .


μα ακριβώς σε αυτούς τους χρήστες απευθύνεται η καταγγελία... ΟΧΙ μόνο
σε εμάς που έχουμε κάνει αίτηση στην ΟΝ, αλλά και σε όσους θέλουνε
ή το σκέφτονται ή ενδιαφέρονται για την πρακτική μιας εταιρείας τηλεπικοινωνιών
που δεν αποκλείεται αύριο να βγούνε και άλλοι ISP και να την αντιγράψουνε..
με το "πρόσχημα" της ασφάλεις, της πειρατείας, κλπ...

----------


## geo7

> Οποτε μαλλον οπου θελουμε 3play  θα πρεπει να παιξουμε με αυτους τους ορους γιατι δεν ειναι μονο της ΟΝ απο οτι φαινεται.


Οποτε δεν παιζουμε με 3play λοιπον!!!
Ποιος τη μ@μ@ει στην τελικη την τηλεοραση?
Να βλεπεις Νετ και Μεγκα? και δεν παιρνεις μια καρτα τηλεορασης?
Και οσο για τις ταινιες...δεν χρειαζεται, τις βρισκουμε και δωρεαν... :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

Για κοιτα ρε που ηρθαν τα αγρια να διωξουν τα ημερα... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Very angry:   :Very angry:

----------


## vskar

ΔΕ ΠΑ ΝΑ ΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ 10PLAY....

Εγώ ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεχθώ να έχω το ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ δίκτυο ορθάνοιχτο και  να ΕΧΕΙ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ πρόσβασής ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ, ο οποιοσδήποτε τεχνικός της οποιασδήποτε εταιρίας.
Γιατί ακόμη και αν βάλω software firewall (ΤΙ ΕΙΠΕ Ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΑΣ) στα μηχανήματά μου, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ από αυτόν που έχει πρόσβαση στο router.

----------


## adynaton

Με τέτοιες λογικές οι "εναλλακτικοί" θα βαφτιστούν οι ΝΕΚΡΟΘΑΦΤΕΣ του triple play στην Ελλάδα.... :Evil: 

Πραγματικά τέτοια διαφημιστική καμπάνια ο ΟΤΕ ούτε στα πιο τρελλά όνειρα του δεν θα φανταζόταν..... :Razz:

----------


## mpregos

> Με τέτοιες λογικές οι "εναλλακτικοί" θα βαφτιστούν οι ΝΕΚΡΟΘΑΦΤΕΣ του triple play στην Ελλάδα....
> 
> Πραγματικά τέτοια διαφημιστική καμπάνια ο ΟΤΕ ούτε στα πιο τρελλά όνειρα του δεν θα φανταζόταν.....


Πλακα πλάκα έχεις δίκιο,μην το γελάς!!!!!1.....αμά δεν αλλάξει πολιτικη η ΟΝ πάω για ακύρωση βεβαιως βεβαιως.
Τον ΟΤΕ τον καλοβλέπω,είναι ο μόνος πάροχος που θα μου δώσει δίκτυο πριν το πάσχα.

----------


## blend

> και κατι φρέσκο απο τεχνικό της on. ο firewall στον router θα είναι ούτως ή άλλως απενεργοποιημένος για τους οικιακούς χρήστες και δεν προβλέπεται να μπορούμε να τον σηκώσουμε. αν θέλουμε μπορούμε να βάλουμε software firewall γαι την προστασία του Υπολογιστή μας


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## rdaniel

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Γι' αυτό καλό θα ήταν αφού ετοιμαστεί η επιστολή αν μπορούσε να μπεί στην πρώτη σελίδα του φόρουμ, ώστε να την βλέπουν όλοι και να μπορούν να υπογράψουν εάν θέλουν.


+1  :One thumb up:  ... και να προωθηθεί αν γίνεται και στα διάφορα περιοδικά του χώρου, να δημοσιευτεί η διαμαρτυρία ώστε να γνωρίσουν περισσότεροι τι πάει να γίνει με την περίπτωση της ΟΝ (και κάθε ΟΝ, στο μέλλον ... )

----------


## Avvocato

συμφωνω κι εγω, μολις ετοιμαστει υπογραφω κι εγω

----------


## jimmy

παντως ,εγω προσωπικα απο σημερα θα ειμαι off
εκανα αιτηση διακοπης με την on αν και ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος εδω και μια εβδομαδα,αλλα το θεωρω κοροιδια αυτο που γινεται.
οσοι το επιθυμητε,προσοχη στο χρονικο οριο,παρτε τηλεφωνο στο τμημα εξυπηρετησης πελατων γιατι παιζει και το συμβολαιο.
για μενα προσωπικα δεν ξερω ακομα,αν μαθω θα ενημερωσω το forum

----------


## adal

> Εγώ να ρωτήσω τον προβληματισμό που είχα το ΣΚ. Ας υποθέσουμε ότι εγώ ΑΓΟΡΑΖΩ ένα modem/router Pirelli σήμερα. Είναι δικό μου, χωρίς leasing. Παίζει άριστα με τις υπηρεσίες triple play της OΝ. Έχει δικαίωμα η ΟΝ να πειράζει δικό μου router;
> 
> Δεύτερο ενδεχόμενο. Παίρνεις το Pirelli της ON. Τρως την πίκρα επί 1 χρόνο και μετά από 10²³ τηλέφωνα για άνοιγμα πορτών, το Pirelli επιτέλους ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ. Μένεις στην ON. Σου δίνουν ADMIN rights στο δικό σου πλέον router?


Σε ερωτηση που μολις τους εκανα αν μπορω να αγορασω τον εξοπλισμό τους με σκοπό να έχω "Full compatibility" με τις υπηρεσίες τους η απάντηση ήταν ΟΧΙ !!!
Μπορώ όμως μου είπαν να βάλω δικό μου router αν θέλω, αλλά.... δεν θα έχω όλες τις υπηρεσίες.  :Thinking:   :Sorry:  

Επίσης μου ανέφερε απο μόνος του ο υπάλληλος για το port forwarding (οτι έτσι θα μπορώ να το έχω μόνος μου) πράγμα μου με κάνει να υποψιάζομαι ότι τους έχουμε ζαλήσει με τις προωθήσεις (οχι δεν πρέπει) .  :Whistle:   :Whistle:  

Τι "ζαλάδα" πάντος που τους έχουμε προκαλέσει εκδηλώθηκε και από το ύφος του υπαλλήλου για το αν θέλω κάτι ακόμη..... :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Άντε να δούμε αν θα το ξανασκεφτούνε σχετικά με τα δικαιώματά μας στον εξοπλισμό αν συνεχίσουμε να τους ΖΑΛΙΖΟΥΜΕ στα τηλέφωνα σχετικά με την καγκουριά τους......

----------


## Dimitris

> Οποτε δεν παιζουμε με 3play λοιπον!!!
> Ποιος τη μ@μ@ει στην τελικη την τηλεοραση?
> Να βλεπεις Νετ και Μεγκα? και δεν παιρνεις μια καρτα τηλεορασης?
> Και οσο για τις ταινιες...δεν χρειαζεται, τις βρισκουμε και δωρεαν...


Αυτός ίσως και να είναι ένας από τους λόγους του κλειδώματος. Όταν μπορείς να βρεις στα p2p την κάθε ταινία, πάει περίπατο η χρησιμότητα της IPTV

----------


## akrato

Η iptv στο εξωτερικό επενδύει στην τηλεόραση υψηλής ευκρίνειας... μέσω internet είναι το πιο εύκολο μέσο για να έχεις HDTV...

----------


## Νικαετός

Με 20+ Mbps όμως  :Wink:

----------


## Nikko

Off Topic


		Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση: Ποιο είναι το μοντέλο του router της ON

----------


## manicx

> Με 20+ Mbps όμως


Και πραγματικά mbps και όχι στα χαρτιά ούτε mbps που με την βροχή γίνονται kbps.

----------


## akrato

> Και πραγματικά mbps και όχι στα χαρτιά ούτε mbps που με την βροχή γίνονται kbps.


Σε κωδικοποίση h.264 για να έχεις εικόνα HDTV σε ανάλυση 1920Χ1080 χρειάζονται 7-9 Mbps.... Τα 20+ δίνονται για να λειτουργεί και το internet ταυτόχρονα...

----------


## UK_ADSL

> Η iptv στο εξωτερικό επενδύει στην τηλεόραση υψηλής ευκρίνειας... μέσω internet είναι το πιο εύκολο μέσο για να έχεις HDTV...


Κάτι τέτοιο που αναφέρεις νομίζω γενικά δεν παίζει. Τώρα καλά καλά ξεκινάει το HDTV (1080p) μέσω DVB-T/DVB-S και το IP-HDTV βρίσκεται ακόμα σε νηπιακό επίπεδο. Και σαφώς το internet είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα μέσα για HDTV σε σχέση με τα δύο πρώτα.

----------


## akrato

Μόλις μίλησα με τεχνικό της ΟΝ...

1. Η ΟΝ φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί με την λογική της NOVA (κακές παρέες...). Το μενού του tv-box είναι επίτηδες φτιαγμένο τόσο απλό ώστε και ο πιο ανίδεος χρήστης να μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιεί απλά και εύκολα. Ό,τι δυστυχώς απευχόμασταν... η λογική τους δεν είναι να σου δίνουν ένα media-box αλλά ένα εύχρηστο μηχάνημα το οποίο θα είναι εύκολα αναβαθμίσιμο στο μέλλον από την ΟΝ (π.χ. HDTV interactive υπηρεσίες κλπ). 

2. Επέλεξαν το sagem γιατί το chip που φοράει έχει πολύ μεγάλες δυνατότητες και είναι και πολύ stable. 

3. Οι ταινίες θα αναβαθμιστούν και σύντομα θα έχουν και μεγάλες κινηματογραφικές υπηρεσίες αλλά πρώτη τους προτεραιότητα είναι να δουλεύει καλά η τηλεόραση (πιστεύω ότι αυτό σημαίνει πως αν πιάσει το vod τότε θα αγοράσουν και ακριβές ταινίες...).

4. Σύντομα θα προσφέρουν και άλλα κανάλια. Αυτή την στιγμή εκπέμπουν με mpeg4 αλλά δεν ήταν σίγουρος... 

5. *Μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε δικό μας router αλλά δεν θα έχουμε τεχνική υποστήριξη από την ΟΝ (?). Θα παίζει κανονικά όμως το internet.* 

6. *Με δικό μας router εύκολα μπορούμε να σετάρουμε και το tvbox ώστε να έχουμε και τηλεόραση. Χρειαζόμαστε την mac adress του tv-box που εύκολα μπορούμε και τώρα να την βρούμε... 
* Από ότι κατάλαβα όμως η ΟΝ δεν θα δώσει οδηγίες... 

Εν ολίγοις για όσους θέλουν παίρνουν δικό τους εξοπλισμό και τον σετάρουν μόνοι τους. Θα βγει σύντομα ανακοίνωση από την ΟΝ για τον ρούτερ...

----------


## No-Name

> Και πραγματικά mbps και όχι στα χαρτιά ούτε mbps που με την βροχή γίνονται kbps.


Ναι βέβαια...έτσι! Αν το 1.5mb/s ανταποκρίνεται στα 24mbps  :Whistle: 

άντε ρε akrato πές τα επιτέλους διότι η μοιρολατρεία κουράζει

----------


## akrato

> Κάτι τέτοιο που αναφέρεις νομίζω γενικά δεν παίζει. Τώρα καλά καλά ξεκινάει το HDTV (1080p) μέσω DVB-T/DVB-S και το HDTV-IPTV βρίσκεται ακόμα σε νηπιακό επίπεδο. Και σαφώς το internet είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα μέσα για HDTV σε σχέση με τα δύο πρώτα.


Δεν είναι έτσι...

Κάθε συχνότητα DVB-T μπορεί να "χωρέσει" 4 κανάλια standard definition ή 1 κανάλι HDTV.
Η ΝΟVA έχει 2 ή 3 transporters στον δορυφόρο για όλα τα κανάλια της. Με το ίδιο bandwith χώραγαν το 1/4 των καναλιών αν αυτά ήταν HDTV. 

Κατά συνέπεια είναι πολύ πιο ακριβό να νοικιάζεις συχνότητες DVB-T ή DVB-S από ότι να προβάλεις μέσω iptv. Μάλιστα στο iptv δεν έχεις περιορισμό στο πόσα κανάλια HDTV θα προσφέρεις... αντίθετα έχεις περιορισμούς στην επίγεια ψηφιακή και στην δορυφορική τηλεόραση...

Μάλιστα οι μεγάλες εταιρίες δορυφόρων ετοιμάζουν προγράμματα αναβαθμίσεων αλλά και νέους δορυφόρους ακριβώς για να ανταποκριθούν στην ζήτηση μιας και υπολογίζουν ότι σε λιγότερο από 10 χρόνια το 50% των ήδη υπαρχόντων καναλιών στην Ευρώπη θα μεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμά τους σε HDTV.

----------


## UK_ADSL

> Δεν είναι έτσι...
> 
> Κάθε συχνότητα DVB-T μπορεί να "χωρέσει" 4 κανάλια standard definition ή 1 κανάλι HDTV.
> Η ΝΟVA έχει 2 ή 3 transporters στον δορυφόρο για όλα τα κανάλια της. Με το ίδιο bandwith χώραγαν το 1/4 των καναλιών αν αυτά ήταν HDTV. 
> 
> Κατά συνέπεια είναι πολύ πιο ακριβό να νοικιάζεις συχνότητες DVB-T ή DVB-S από ότι να προβάλεις μέσω iptv. Μάλιστα στο iptv δεν έχεις περιορισμό στο πόσα κανάλια HDTV θα προσφέρεις... αντίθετα έχεις περιορισμούς στην επίγεια ψηφιακή και στην δορυφορική τηλεόραση...
> 
> Μάλιστα οι μεγάλες εταιρίες δορυφόρων ετοιμάζουν προγράμματα αναβαθμίσεων αλλά και νέους δορυφόρους ακριβώς για να ανταποκριθούν στην ζήτηση μιας και υπολογίζουν ότι σε λιγότερο από 10 χρόνια το 50% των ήδη υπαρχόντων καναλιών στην Ευρώπη θα μεταδίδουν το πρόγραμμά τους σε HDTV.


Το ανέφερα αυτό από όσα βλέπω σε UK/US που το HDTV παρέχεται over the air και ελάχιστα μέσω IP. Μπορεί ίσως να έχει να κάνει και με την τεχνολογία του ADSL και τις μη εγγυημένες ταχύτητες. Ίσως αν μιλάγαμε για οπτικές ίνες να ήταν διαφορετικά αλλά δεν είναι και πολλά τα σπίτια που μπορούν να έχουν πραγματικό 3play με ταχύτητες της τάξεως των 20Mbps.

----------


## Νικαετός

Eμείς πάντως ούτε ίντερνετ έχουμε, ούτε iptv έχουμε, ούτε τηλέφωνο έχουμε, αν και ενεργοποιημενοι κατά την ΟΝ, ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση έχουμε  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## zatast

> Μόλις μίλησα με τεχνικό της ΟΝ...
> 
> 1. Η ΟΝ φαίνεται ότι λειτουργεί με την λογική της NOVA (κακές παρέες...). Το μενού του tv-box είναι επίτηδες φτιαγμένο τόσο απλό ώστε και ο πιο ανίδεος χρήστης να μπορεί να το χρησιμοποιεί απλά και εύκολα. Ό,τι δυστυχώς απευχόμασταν... η λογική τους δεν είναι να σου δίνουν ένα media-box αλλά ένα εύχρηστο μηχάνημα το οποίο θα είναι εύκολα αναβαθμίσιμο στο μέλλον από την ΟΝ (π.χ. HDTV interactive υπηρεσίες κλπ). 
> 
> 2. Επέλεξαν το sagem γιατί το chip που φοράει έχει πολύ μεγάλες δυνατότητες και είναι και πολύ stable. 
> 
> 3. Οι ταινίες θα αναβαθμιστούν και σύντομα θα έχουν και μεγάλες κινηματογραφικές υπηρεσίες αλλά πρώτη τους προτεραιότητα είναι να δουλεύει καλά η τηλεόραση (πιστεύω ότι αυτό σημαίνει πως αν πιάσει το vod τότε θα αγοράσουν και ακριβές ταινίες...).
> 
> 4. Σύντομα θα προσφέρουν και άλλα κανάλια. Αυτή την στιγμή εκπέμπουν με mpeg4 αλλά δεν ήταν σίγουρος... 
> ...


χαιρετω το forum και απο κοντα με εγγραφη πλεον.Ενδιαφεροντα πραγματα οσα λεει ο akrato γιατι εχουμε φαει την καθυστερηση της αρκουδας εδω και ενα μιση μηνα.!!στο τσακ ειμαι να ακυρωσω και εχω και τις πορτες να ανοιγοκλεινουν..πνευμονια θα παθουμε!!

----------


## Avvocato

Και για να μην ξεφευγουμε απο το θεμα του νηματος εδω........

τελικα ξερουμε απο κανεναν 100% ενεργοποιημενο (αν υπαρχει ακομη) αν παιζει επανο στην γραμμη αλλο μοντελλο ρουτερ ωστε να μπορουμε να τις ανοιξουμε τις πυλες της κολασεως ??????

----------


## zatast

απο οτι προλαβα να δω καπου αναφερονται 2-3 και υπαρχει και σχετικο νημα γι αυτο με μικρη συμμετοχη ομως.

----------


## Tem

όπως φαίνεται οι πύλες παραμένουν ερμητικά κλειστές. Οι ενεργοποιημένοι μπορεί και να μην υπάρχουν. Ημιενεργοποιημένοι μπορεί  :Wink:

----------


## jimmy

παιδια,εβαλα ενα speedtouch 585v6 απο μια φιλη μου που εχει adsl ΟΤΕ και μου ζηταει 
username και password για να συνδεθει.

Μηπως δεν κανω κατι σωστα,αν ειναι πειτε το μου....κωδικο καi username εγω και ολοι οι 
συνδρομητες on δεν εχουν 

πως θα γινει?

----------


## Hellraiser76

Βαλε username ON και password ΟΝ και δες αν συνδεεσαι...

----------


## No-Name

RFC 1483 pppoe bridged και θα πάιξει

----------


## Tem

> παιδια,εβαλα ενα speedtouch 585v6 απο μια φιλη μου που εχει adsl ΟΤΕ και μου ζηταει 
> username και password για να συνδεθει.
> 
> Μηπως δεν κανω κατι σωστα,αν ειναι πειτε το μου....κωδικο καi username εγω και ολοι οι 
> συνδρομητες on δεν εχουν 
> 
> πως θα γινει?


ενημέρωσέ μας αν παίξει

----------


## adal

:Atom:  


> παιδια,εβαλα ενα speedtouch 585v6 απο μια φιλη μου που εχει adsl ΟΤΕ και μου ζηταει 
> username και password για να συνδεθει.
> 
> Μηπως δεν κανω κατι σωστα,αν ειναι πειτε το μου....κωδικο καi username εγω και ολοι οι 
> συνδρομητες on δεν εχουν 
> 
> πως θα γινει?


Επαιξε; Επαιξε; Επαιξε; Επαιξε; Επαιξε; Επαιξε; Επαιξε;   :Atom:

----------


## jimmy

δεν επαιξε,εχετε καμια αλλη ιδεα?

δεν ξερω αν μου διαφευγει κατι...

οπως και να εχει ειναι απαραδεκτοι και τους αξιζει η τιμωρια της διακοπης

νομιζω τελικα οτι ολα τα πακετα αυτης τησ μορφης πρεπει να παιζουν ετσι και ας λεει η vivodi 
οτι παιζουν και μπορουν οι χρηστες να μπορουν κανουν port forwarding

εχετε καμια πληροφορηση για αυτο?

----------


## Hellraiser76

Δοκιμασες αυτο που σου λεει ο Noname22;

----------


## zatast

> νομιζω τελικα οτι ολα τα πακετα αυτης τησ μορφης πρεπει να παιζουν ετσι και ας λεει η vivodi 
> οτι παιζουν και μπορουν οι χρηστες να μπορουν κανουν port forwarding


εεε συγνωμη τι λες εδω?βγαζεις νοημα?

----------


## Dimitris

Τους κωδικούς για να μπένετε στο email τους δοκιμάσετε ?
Ή κανά on@ontelecoms.gr ή on@ontelecoms.com και password on ?

----------


## Jazzer

Βρε τι έχουμε πάθει με τους πορτιέρηδες της ΟΝ.
*Δεν* θα "φάμε πόρτα " κύριοι της ΟΝ. :No no:

----------


## tsopanos

Σε αυτά τα φόρουμ της ΟΝ ψάχνω να δω εμπειρίες από σύνδεδεμένους αλλά φαίνεται ότι όλοι τους ψάχνουν σαν κι εμένα  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

> RFC 1483 pppoe bridged και θα πάιξει


Όχι ότι με πειράζει αν παίξει έτσι, αλλά σε bridged mode δεν απενεργοποιείται firewall και NAT;

Με απλό PPPoE νομίζω παραμένουν ενεργοποιημένα.

----------


## Candlemass

> Όχι ότι με πειράζει αν παίξει έτσι, αλλά σε bridged mode δεν απενεργοποιείται firewall και NAT;
> 
> Με απλό PPPoE νομίζω παραμένουν ενεργοποιημένα.


Σε bridge mode only απενεργοποιούνται Firewall και NAT επειδή λειτουργεί σαν modem σκέτο. Σε RFC 1483 Bridged υπάρχουν κανονικά...  :Wink:

----------


## ipo

> Σε bridge mode only απενεργοποιούνται Firewall και NAT επειδή λειτουργεί σαν modem σκέτο. Σε RFC 1483 Bridged υπάρχουν κανονικά...


Συνεπώς θα ήταν καλό να μπορεί να συγχρονίσει το router και σε απλό RFC 1483, ώστε να μπορούμε να έχουμε τα πλεονεκτήματα του router.

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω όμως, άμα συγχρονίζει με τον ένα τρόπο, θα μπορεί και με τον άλλο. Το αν είναι bridged ή όχι η τελική σύνδεση υποθέτω ότι δεν εξαρτάται από το modem και το DSLAM, παρά μόνο από το αν θέλουμε να ενεργοποιήσουμε το router.

----------


## dream_GR

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=423

Ολα παιζουν με το LINKSYS WAG200G ANNEX-A

Σε PPoE mode!

Τελικά πολύ φασαρία δεν νομίζετε οτι εγινε? Και με 75 Ευρώ βρίσκεις την ψυχική σου ηρεμία!!!!

----------


## dream-maniac

το θεμα ομως ειναι πως δεν θα παιζει η tv.θα πρεπει να εχεισ δυο ρουτερ και να συνδεεις μια το ενα μια το αλλο.ειναι μια καλη λυση αλλα ,για την tv ειναι πολυ φασαρια.

----------


## Jazzer

Προβλέπω αύξηση πωλήσεων στα LINKSYS, θα πάρουμε αρκετοί από εμάς, αφού παίζει μια χαρά γιατί όχι άλλωστε ? :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris

Μην το φωνάζετε μη δουν το forum στην ON και κάνουν τίποτα και το κόψουν  :Razz:

----------


## dream_GR

> το θεμα ομως ειναι πως δεν θα παιζει η tv.θα πρεπει να εχεισ δυο ρουτερ και να συνδεεις μια το ενα μια το αλλο.ειναι μια καλη λυση αλλα ,για την tv ειναι πολυ φασαρια.


φασαρία καμμία?

Με ένα υψιλον σπλίτερ γραμμής βάζεις 2 RG-11 βίσματα με τα καλώδια τους τροφοδοτείς το Pirelli και το Linksys, έχεις το SAGEM (TVBOX) Πάνω στο Pirelli Και όποτε θές TV ανοίγεις το ενα και όποτε θες να κατεβάζεις τις κάλτσες σου βαζεις το πραγματικό ρουτερ να πάιξει? Απλό δεν είναι? Απλά κοστίζει 75 ευρώπουλα για να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος και να σερφάρεις όπως έπρεπε να σερφάρεις from day one!!!

----------


## dream_GR

> Μην το φωνάζετε μη δουν το forum στην ON και κάνουν τίποτα και το κόψουν


καρφωμένο χωρίς ούτε ένα Disconnect! Με το σούσουρο που έχει γίνει το θέμα αυτό είναι πολύ σοβαρό και η ΟΝ τα εχει παίξει λίγο, δεν περίμεναν τόσο εντονη αντίδραση απο τους πελάτες και τους υποψήφιους πελάτες της!!

----------


## dream-maniac

> φασαρία καμμία?
> 
> Με ένα υψιλον σπλίτερ γραμμής βάζεις 2 RG-11 βίσματα με τα καλώδια τους τροφοδοτείς το Pirelli και το Linksys, έχεις το SAGEM (TVBOX) Πάνω στο Pirelli Και όποτε θές TV ανοίγεις το ενα και όποτε θες να κατεβάζεις τις κάλτσες σου βαζεις το πραγματικό ρουτερ να πάιξει? Απλό δεν είναι? Απλά κοστίζει 75 ευρώπουλα για να κοιμάσαι ήσυχος και να σερφάρεις όπως έπρεπε να σερφάρεις from day one!!!


μονο το linksys θα κανει?δηλαδη εμεις που εχουμε us robotics 9108....?αλλα τι να κανουμε αγοραζουμε ενα...το θεμα ομως θες να δεις tv και κατεβαζεις,,κοβεις τα download..και συνδεεις το αλλο....
τεσπα ρε παιδια τι λεω τωρα...ειναι λυση...
αργοτερα μπορει να κατι να γινει  να τα εχουμε και τα 2!!<tv και internet>

----------


## Jazzer

Χρησιμοποιώ τώρα ένα Zyxel 652 H και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το ZYXEL P661H-61 ADSL 2+ GATEWAY PSTN.
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613673
Είναι καλή ιδέα πιστεύετε για να το χρησιμοποιήσω σύντομα για ΟΝ ?
Ευχαριστώ :One thumb up:

----------


## akrato

> το θεμα ομως ειναι πως δεν θα παιζει η tv.θα πρεπει να εχεισ δυο ρουτερ και να συνδεεις μια το ενα μια το αλλο.ειναι μια καλη λυση αλλα ,για την tv ειναι πολυ φασαρια.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά από όσα μου είπε ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ σήμερα αν καρφώσεις την mac adress του tv-box στο δικό σου router θα παίξει κανονικά και η tv. Δεν γνωρίζω αν χρειάζεται και κάτι περισσότερο να ρυθμίσει κάποιος στον router αλλά από ότι κατάλαβα δεν χρειάζεται βοήθεια από την ΟΝ για να παίξει και η τηλεόραση. Μου είπε χαρακτηριστικά ότι την mac adress την βλέπεις εύκολα στο tv-box...

----------


## sdikr

> Χρησιμοποιώ τώρα ένα Zyxel 652 H και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το ZYXEL P661H-61 ADSL 2+ GATEWAY PSTN.
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613673
> Είναι καλή ιδέα πιστεύετε για να το χρησιμοποιήσω σύντομα για ΟΝ ?
> Ευχαριστώ


Κανείς δεν μπορεί να το πεί με σιγουριά,  καλώ θα ήταν επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετοί χρήστες που έχουν κάποιο αλλό router/modem  να το δοκιμάσουν

Είναί κρίμα να δώσεις 100+ ευρώ και να μην δουλεύει

----------


## akrato

> Κανείς δεν μπορεί να το πεί με σιγουριά,  καλώ θα ήταν επειδή υπάρχουν αρκετοί χρήστες που έχουν κάποιο αλλό router/modem  να το δοκιμάσουν
> 
> Είναί κρίμα να δώσεις 100+ ευρώ και να μην δουλεύει


Γι' αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα Linksys αύριο κιόλας πριν εξαντληθεί το μοντέλο και ας ενεργοποιηθώ μετά το Πάσχα!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Jazzer

Οκ ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη συμβουλή και ναι δεν περισσεύουν σε κανένα μας 120 ευρώ :One thumb up:

----------


## geo7

Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι...
Αυτη η λυση με την "αλλαγη ρουτερ και ολα οκ" ειναι κατι μονιμο και "νομιμο" και μπορουν να το εγγυηθουν καποιοι...ή απλα ψιλοκλ@σ@με πατατες εκει στην ΟΝ και μεχρι να περασει η δυνατη η μπορα αφηνουμε τη δυνατοτητα για χρησιμοποιηση αλλου ρουτερ, και μια ωραια πρωϊα το κοβουμε και παραπεμπουμε στους ορους του συμβολαιου που μιλανε για συγκεκριμενο εξοπλισμο?... :Thinking: 


Υ.Γ: Οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλα μη μπουνε και σε εξτρα εξοδα τσαμπα καποιοι...

----------


## akrato

> Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω κατι...
> Αυτη η λυση με την "αλλαγη ρουτερ και ολα οκ" ειναι κατι μονιμο και "νομιμο" και μπορουν να το εγγυηθουν καποιοι...ή απλα ψιλοκλ@σ@με πατατες εκει στην ΟΝ και μεχρι να περασει η δυνατη η μπορα αφηνουμε τη δυνατοτητα για χρησιμοποιηση αλλου ρουτερ, και μια ωραια πρωϊα το κοβουμε και παραπεμπουμε στους ορους του συμβολαιου που μιλανε για συγκεκριμενο εξοπλισμο?...
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ: Οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλα μη μπουνε και σε εξτρα εξοδα τσαμπα καποιοι...


Εύλογη η απορία σου αλλά τα ίδια δεν έλεγε και ο ΟΤΕ όταν ξεκίνησε το adsl για να πουλάει τα δικά του modem στα 250 Ευρώ. Εγώ τότε έβαλα acn με modem στα 100 Ευρώ και δούλευε μία χαρά.

Τα ίδια λέει και η NOVA για να πουλάει το καβουρδιστήρι της... 

Δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να μην δίνουν πρόσβαση με άλλο router...

----------


## geo7

Αν δεν εχουν λογο, γιατι το αναφερουν ρητα στο συμβολαιο?

και μηπως το κλειδωμα ειναι ενας πολυ καλος λογος?

----------


## ipo

> Αν δεν εχουν λογο, γιατι το αναφερουν ρητα στο συμβολαιο?


Ενδεχόμενοι λόγοι είναι:
για να μην δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στο δίκτυό της, για να μην μπορείς να τρέχεις p2p και καταναλώνεις πολύ bandwidth, για να μη χρειάζεται να παρέχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη σε διάφορες συσκευές.

Σου δίνουν μία συσκευή ρυθμισμένη με τρόπο που δουλεύει και κλειδωμένη, επομένως ούτε τις ρυθμίσεις μπορείς να χαλάσεις, ούτε χρειάζεται να έχουν προσωπικό που να υποστηρίζει διάφορες συσκευές.

----------


## blend

Γιατί αυτοί πού συνέταξαν το συμβόλαιο, δεν έχουν ιδέα από πληροφορική.
Και στην τελική, ακόμα και οι τράπεζες με τα ψιλά γράμματα στα συμβόλαιά τους, την πάτησαν χοντρά.

Για την ώρα, και μέχρι να ξεφύγουν απο το επίπεδο "μπακάλικου", το συμβόλαιο τους έχει την ίδια αξία με το μαγαζί τους. Δηλαδή, τρείς λαλούν' και δυό χορεύουν.

----------


## sehh

Έμαθα τα εξής σημαντικά θέματα:

1) Port forwarding δεν θα επιτρέπετε, θα είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να πέρνουμε τηλέφωνο το customer care και να ζητάμε να μας ανοίξουν τα ports.

2) Port forwarding θα επιτρέπετε στο Corporate πακέτο μόνο. Σου λένε αν σε ενδιαφέρει τόσο πολύ, πλήρωσε.

Αυτά...

----------


## geo7

> Ενδεχόμενοι λόγοι είναι:
> για να μην δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα στο δίκτυό της, για να μην μπορείς να τρέχεις p2p και καταναλώνεις πολύ bandwidth, για να μη χρειάζεται να παρέχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη σε διάφορες συσκευές.
> 
> Σου δίνουν μία συσκευή ρυθμισμένη με τρόπο που δουλεύει και κλειδωμένη, επομένως ούτε τις ρυθμίσεις μπορείς να χαλάσεις, ούτε χρειάζεται να έχουν προσωπικό που να υποστηρίζει διάφορες συσκευές.


Συμφωνω ipο  :Smile: 

@blend
συμφωνοι, αλλα εμενα ποιος με καλυπτει αν αγορασω εξτρα ρουτερ και δεν μπορεσω να το χρησιμοποιησω?

----------


## akrato

Νομίζω ότι έτσι και αλλιώς στο συμβόλαιο λέει ότι πρέπει να σου δώσουν τους κωδικούς πρόσβασης.

----------


## ipo

> Port forwarding δεν θα επιτρέπετε, θα είμαστε αναγκασμένοι να πέρνουμε τηλέφωνο το customer care και να ζητάμε να μας ανοίξουν τα ports.


Άραγε θα απαντάνε αμέσως στο τηλέφωνο; Κι αν απαντάνε θα ανοίγουν αμέσως τις πόρτες ή σε θα προωθείται σε μερικές εργάσιμες το αίτημα; Θα στέλνουν courier για να υπογράφουμε σύμβαση ανοιχτής πόρτας; Πόσο θα χρεώνεται το άνοιγμα κάθε πόρτας; Η χρέωση θα είναι με την ώρα που θα μένει ανοιχτή ή εφάπαξ; Θα μπορούμε να την κλείνουμε μετά ή θα μένει για πάντα ανοιχτή;

Η On εφηύρε το απεριόριστο internet, όπως το αναφέρει στο συμβόλαιο. Δηλαδή την πρόσβαση πίσω από NAT κλειδωμένο και τηλεφωνικά ρυθμιζόμενο.

----------


## geo7

Για να μας πει ο dream_gr που ειναι ενεργοποιημενος του δινουνε τους κωδικους?
Γιατι με εμενα στο cc ηταν κατηγορηματικοι: *κωδικοι προσβασης=γιοκ*

----------


## dream_GR

> Για να μας πει ο dream_gr που ειναι ενεργοποιημενος του δινουνε τους κωδικους?
> Γιατι με εμενα στο cc ηταν κατηγορηματικοι: *κωδικοι προσβασης=γιοκ*


ακόμα περιμένω τα 4 εμαιλς μου user1@ontelecoms.gr, user2@ontelecoms.gr, user3@ontelecoms.gr, user4@ontelecoms.gr !!!!

Eπίσης ακόμα περιμένω να μάθω POP3 & SMTP σερβερ!!! Η μαλλον τον SMTP τον εμαθα μόνος μου "ρωτώντας πάς στην πολη style" 91.132.5.25

Κωδικός πρόσβασης...? Τι είναι αυτό?

----------


## blend

ΟΝ και ΟΝ

άλλη εξυπνάδα!

----------


## geo7

> ακόμα περιμένω τα 4 εμαιλς μου user1@ontelecoms.gr, user2@ontelecoms.gr, user3@ontelecoms.gr, user4@ontelecoms.gr !!!!
> 
> Eπίσης ακόμα περιμένω να μάθω POP3 & SMTP σερβερ!!! Η μαλλον τον SMTP τον εμαθα μόνος μου "ρωτώντας πάς στην πολη style" 91.132.5.25
> 
> Κωδικός πρόσβασης...? Τι είναι αυτό?


σου ειπανε δηλαδη οτι θα στους δωσουνε τους κωδικους, απλα δεν το εχουν κανει ακομα? :Thinking:

----------


## akrato

Διαβάζοντας τους όρους της σύμβασης που εγώ υπέγραψα βλέπω τα εξής:

3.10. Η Εταιρεία υποχρεούται να ενημερώνει τον Πελάτη πριν από την
υπογραφή της Αίτησης για τους γενικούς όρους, τις προϋποθέσεις και
τους όρους πρόσβασης και χρήσης των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών, όπως
εκάστοτε θα τους προσδιορίζει η Εταιρεία, τη διάρκεια ισχύος και τους
τρόπους λύσης της Σύμβασης, *τους κανόνες χρήσεως του Εξοπλισμού,* τις
χρεώσεις, *τα χαρακτηριστικά του Συστήματος,* την ποιότητα των υπηρε-
σιών και την περιοχή κάλυψης.

*1ο φάουλ: Σε εμένα δεν υπήρξε καμία ενημέρωση πριν υπογράψω την σύμβαση για το κλειδωμένο router.* 

5.3. *Το όνομα χρήστη (username) και ο κωδικός πρόσβασης (password)
χορηγούνται για αυστηρά προσωπική χρήση.* Ο Πελάτης οφείλει να ενεργεί
με επιμέλεια και να λαμβάνει κάθε μέτρο ασφαλείας (π.χ. συχνή αλλαγή
κωδικών, απαγόρευση χρήσης από τρίτους κ.λπ.) για να αποτρέπει την
παράνομη χρήση των προσωπικών του στοιχείων στο διαδίκτυο.* Σε περί-
πτωση απώλειας του κωδικού πρόσβασης (password) του Πελάτη ή χρήσης
του από τρίτον (με ή χωρίς τη συναίνεση του Πελάτη), ο Πελάτης οφείλει
άμεσα να ενημερώσει εγγράφως την Εταιρεία.

2ο Φάουλ. Στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρεται ρητά ότι κάθε πελάτης έχει ξεχωριστό όνομα χρήστη και κωδικό πρόσβασης που χορηγούνται από την εταιρία! 

*9.2. Η Εταιρεία δεν ευθύνεται για την ποιότητα, επάρκεια και ασφάλεια
των δικτύων τρίτων που αναγκαστικά χρησιμοποιούνται για την παροχή
των υπηρεσιών της, *καθώς και για οποιαδήποτε δυσχέρεια χρήσεως των
υπηρεσιών της που οφείλονται στον εξοπλισμό του Πελάτη και δε φέρει
οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη αντικατάστασης, συντήρησης ή αναβάθμισης του
εξοπλισμού αυτού.

3ο Φάουλ. Αναφέρεται ρητά στην χρήση των υπηρεσιών της με εξοπλισμο του Πελάτη! 

*10.3. *Κάθε τροποποίηση, προσθήκη, κατάργηση των όρων της παρούσας
Σύμβασης είναι έγκυρη μόνο αν γίνεται εγγράφως και υπογράφεται και από
τα δύο μέρη,* εκτός αν επιβάλλεται εκ του νόμου ή κανονισμού ή απόφα-
σης της ΕΕΤΤ ή άλλης αρμόδιας Αρχής. Η Εταιρεία οφείλει να ενημερώσει
δια του τύπου ή μέσω ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου τους πελάτες της σχε-
τικά με τις επιβεβλημένες τροποποιήσεις. Εξαίρεση αποτελεί η αύξηση των
τιμολογίων, η οποία μπορεί να γίνεται οποτεδήποτε, υπό την προϋπόθεση
ότι τηρούνται τα διαλαμβανόμενα στο άρθρο 7 τηςπαρούσας.
*
4ο Φάουλ. Για την μη χορήγηση κωδικού πρόσβασης και όνομα χρήστη έπρεπε να υπογραφεί συμπληρωματική σύμβαση! 

Τα μόνα σκοτεινά σημεία είναι αυτό:

*2.4. Ο Πελάτης κατόπιν της Αιτήσεώς και της σχετικής ενεργοποίησης
θα λαμβάνει τις Υπηρεσίες Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών, και ειδικότερα
υπηρεσίες τηλεφωνικής σύνδεσης, τύπου PSTN, τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό,
αστικές, υπεραστικές και διεθνείς κλήσεις καθώς και κλήσεις προς κινητά,
ADSL σύνδεση και απεριόριστη πρόσβαση στο Internet με ταχύτητα μέχρι
10Mbps / 512Kbps, και υπηρεσίες εικόνας (όπως επιλογή ταινιών ή προ-
γραμμάτων -video on demand-) και άλλες υπηρεσίες προστιθέμενης αξίας,
*που παρέχονται μέσω του Συστήματος και του Εξοπλισμού της Εταιρείας.

Εδώ λείπει η λέξη αποκλειστικά για τον εξοπλισμό!!! 

*5.4. Όλοι οι νόμοι σχετικά με την ασύρματη τηλεγραφία και τις τηλεπικοι-
νωνίες εφαρμόζονται στον τρόπο χρήσης των Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών
Επικοινωνιών μέσω του Εξοπλισμού.
Επιπλέον ο Πελάτης υποχρεούται:
α) Να κάνει καλή χρήση του Εξοπλισμού και σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες που
παραδίδονται σε αυτόν.
β) Να μη χρησιμοποιεί ο ίδιος και να μην επιτρέπει σε τρίτους να χρησι-
μοποιούν τις Υπηρεσίες Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών για ανήθικους ή
παράνομους σκοπούς.
γ) Να συμμορφώνεται με τις οδηγίες της Εταιρείας που αφορούν τον τρό-
πο χρήσης των Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών.
*δ) Να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τον Εξοπλισμό για το Σύστημα. Απαγορεύεται η
μεταπώληση ή οποιαδήποτε εμπορική εκμετάλλευση του Εξοπλισμού
και των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου τις οποίες χρησιμοποιεί ο Πελάτης.*
Η ευθύνη για την καλή λειτουργία του Εξοπλισμού ανήκει αποκλειστικά
στον κατασκευαστή αυτού. Η Εταιρεία πληροφορεί τον Πελάτη σχετικά
με τη λειτουργία του Εξοπλισμού. Σε περίπτωση βλάβης του Εξοπλισμού
που χρησιμοποιεί ο Πελάτης θα πρέπει να απευθύνεται άμεσα στην Εται-
ρεία.

*ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΛΕΞΗ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ!!!


*1. ΟΡΙΣΜΟI
Οι ακόλουθες λέξεις και φράσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στην παρούσα θα
έχουν το ακόλουθο νόημα:

Εξοπλισμός: Ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός της Εταιρείας που παραχωρείται
στον Πελάτη για τους σκοπούς της παρούσας σύμβασης. Ο Εξοπλισμός
είναι πιστοποιημένος σύμφωνα με την Ελληνική ή/και Κοινοτική νομοθεσία
*και ενδεδειγμένος* για την πρόσβαση στις Υπηρεσίες Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοι-
νωνιών. Ο Εξοπλισμός παραμένει στην κυριότητα της Εταιρείας καθ’όλη
τη διάρκεια ισχύος της παρούσας και επιστρέφεται στην Εταιρεία αμέσως
μόλις η παρούσα παύσει να ισχύει για οιονδήποτε λόγο

Σύστημα: είναι το σύστημα παροχής Υπηρεσιών Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοι-
νωνιών, το οποίο εγκαθιστά και λειτουργεί η Εταιρεία, σύμφωνα με την
Άδεια

Υπηρεσίες Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών: Οι υπηρεσίες σταθερής τη-
λεφωνίας (φωνής), ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης (δεδομένωνκαι περιεχομένου)
και εικόνας, που θα παρέχονται από την Εταιρεία δυνάμει της παρούσας.

*ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ:* 
*ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ Η ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΙΩΝ.*

----------


## geo7

> Διαβάζοντας τους όρους της σύμβασης που εγώ υπέγραψα βλέπω τα εξής:
> 9.2. Η Εταιρεία δεν ευθύνεται για την ποιότητα, επάρκεια και ασφάλεια
> των δικτύων τρίτων που αναγκαστικά χρησιμοποιούνται για την παροχή
> των υπηρεσιών της, [B]καθώς και για οποιαδήποτε δυσχέρεια χρήσεως των
> υπηρεσιών της που οφείλονται στον εξοπλισμό του Πελάτη και δε φέρει
> οποιαδήποτε ευθύνη αντικατάστασης, συντήρησης ή αναβάθμισης του
> εξοπλισμού αυτού.
> 
> 3ο Φάουλ. Αναφέρεται ρητά στην χρήση των υπηρεσιών της με εξοπλισμο του Πελάτη!


Ναι, αλλα παρακατω στους ορισμους λεει:



> [B]1. ΟΡΙΣΜΟI
> Οι ακόλουθες λέξεις και φράσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στην παρούσα θα
> έχουν το ακόλουθο νόημα:
> 
> Εξοπλισμός=Ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός της Εταιρείας που παραχωρείται
> στον Πελάτη για τους σκοπούς της παρούσας σύμβασης.


Εγω δικηγορος δεν ειμαι (υπαρχουν παιδια στο φορουμ που ειναι και μπορουν να το "ξεψαχνισουν" και να μας πουν φανταζομαι) αλλα η ουσια Αkrato ειναι οτι το συμβολαιο ειναι οσο διφορουμενο χρειαζεται, ωστε να δινει τη δυνατοτητα στην ΟΝ να κινηθει οπως κρινει και οπως τη συμφερει. Δεν διεκρινα καποιο σημειο - εκτος ισως απο αυτο με το password - στο οποιο να μπορεις εσυ,ως καταναλωτης,να "πατησεις" αν χρειαστει.

----------


## Psyx

> Δεν διεκρινα καποιο σημειο - *εκτος ισως απο αυτο με το password* - στο οποιο να μπορεις εσυ,ως καταναλωτης,να "πατησεις" αν χρειαστει.


δυστυχώς και το σημείο με το password δεν είναι αρκετά συγκεκριμένο...
θα μπορούσε η OFF να πει οτι εννοεί το user/pass του Web Login και όχι
του λογαριασμού της adsl...

----------


## ipo

Με το να ερμηνεύετε προς το συμφέρον σας τους όρους, παραπλανείτε τον εαυτό σας και δίνετε επιχειρήματα στους άλλους. Μία ερμηνεία δεν είναι η μοναδική και είναι νομικό σφάλμα να πατάμε σε αυτή.

Βάζω λοιπόν και τη δική μου λογική για να δούμε μία άλλη οπτική γωνία.




> 1ο φάουλ: Σε εμένα δεν υπήρξε καμία ενημέρωση πριν υπογράψω την σύμβαση για το κλειδωμένο router.


Συμφωνούμε. Και μάλιστα τόσο το τμήμα εξυπηρέτησης πελατών, όσο και η ιστοσελίδα, αλλά και κυρίως το συμβόλαιο αναφέρουν απεριόριστο internet. Αυτό είναι παραπλάνηση του καταναλωτή, η οποία τιμωρείται αναλόγως από τις αρμόδιες αρχές. Προσωπικά σε αυτό θα βασίσω ενδεχόμενη καταγγελία μου.




> 2ο Φάουλ. Στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρεται ρητά ότι κάθε πελάτης έχει ξεχωριστό όνομα χρήστη και κωδικό πρόσβασης που χορηγούνται από την εταιρία!


Δεν αναφέρει σε τι αφορά το username και το password. Μάλιστα στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρει, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, ότι σε περίπτωση που διαρρεύσει ο κωδικός σου και κάνει άλλος χρήση του e-mail account σου για spam, τότε εσύ φέρεις την ευθύνη. Επομένως το username και password, μπορεί άνετα να ερμηνευτεί ως εκείνο που θα έχεις, θα μπορείς να αλλάζεις και να ξέρεις μόνο εσύ, για την πρόσβαση στο λογαριασμό e-mail.





> 3ο Φάουλ. Αναφέρεται ρητά στην χρήση των υπηρεσιών της με εξοπλισμο του Πελάτη!


Ο οποίος μπορεί να είναι η τηλεόρασή του, ένα hardware firewall, ο υπολογιστής του, κάποιο επιπλέον router, τα οποία όμως, όπως αναφέρεται σε άλλες παραγράφους υποχρεούσαι να συνδέεις στο δίκτυο της εταιρείας μόνο μέσω του δικού της modem/router και tv-box.





> 4ο Φάουλ. Για την μη χορήγηση κωδικού πρόσβασης και όνομα χρήστη έπρεπε να υπογραφεί συμπληρωματική σύμβαση!


Ανέφερα παραπάνω ότι σου δίνουν δικό σου κωδικό για το e-mail.




> Εδώ λείπει η λέξη αποκλειστικά για τον εξοπλισμό!!!


Λείπει, αλλά αναφέρεται παρακάτω. Κοίτα την επόμενη παράθεση.




> ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ Η ΛΕΞΗ ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΑ!!!


Υπάρχει όμως η λέξη "μόνο". ("Να χρησιμοποιεί *μόνο* τον Εξοπλισμό για το Σύστημα.")




> ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ:
> ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ Η ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΗΨΗ ΤΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΙΩΝ.


Αναφέρεται παραπάνω. Είναι κάτι το οποίο ξέραμε όσοι διαβάσαμε προσεκτικά το συμβόλαιο. Επίσης όμως ξέρουμε ότι αναφέρεται σε τρεις διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις απεριόριστο internet, το οποίο σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συνδυάζεται με παροχή IP address πίσω από NAT και κλειδωμένο router.

Δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά ότι το router θα είναι κλειδωμένο και όπως είπα πολλές φορές, δεν είναι δυνατόν να το υποθέσει κάποιος, αφού είναι εννοιολογικά αντικρουόμενο με το απεριόριστο internet. Επίσης η δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε αυτό από τους τεχνικούς σημαίνει δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στο τοπικό μας δίκτυο οποιαδήποτε στιγμή, κάτι το οποίο δεν έχουμε προσυμφωνήσει με την εταιρεία.

----------


## geo7

> δυστυχώς και το σημείο με το password δεν είναι αρκετά συγκεκριμένο...
> θα μπορούσε η OFF να πει οτι εννοεί το user/pass του Web Login και όχι
> του λογαριασμού της adsl...






> Δεν αναφέρει σε τι αφορά το username και το password. Μάλιστα στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρει, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, ότι σε περίπτωση που διαρρεύσει ο κωδικός σου και κάνει άλλος χρήση του e-mail account σου για spam, τότε εσύ φέρεις την ευθύνη. Επομένως το username και password, μπορεί άνετα να ερμηνευτεί ως εκείνο που θα έχεις, θα μπορείς να αλλάζεις και να ξέρεις μόνο εσύ, για την πρόσβαση στο λογαριασμό e-mail.


Σωστα. :Thumb down:  
Αυτο δεν το 'χα σκεφτει ομολογω... :Embarassed:

----------


## Jazzer

Δεν είμαστε δικηγόροι, το σίγουρο είναι όμως ότι *η σύμβαση είναι αμφιλεγόμενη* και μπορεί εύκολα να ερμηνευτεί " κατά το δοκούν ". Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, καθώς οι όποιες *εξηγήσεις θα δοθούν* και να είστε σίγουροι *ότι οι πρακτικές των εταιριών εύκολα αναστέλλονται και αλλάζουν.* Εδώ είμαστε.. :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

με πατέντες δεν παλεύεται η δουλειά

----------


## vfragos

> Χρησιμοποιώ τώρα ένα Zyxel 652 H και σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω το ZYXEL P661H-61 ADSL 2+ GATEWAY PSTN.
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.613673
> Είναι καλή ιδέα πιστεύετε για να το χρησιμοποιήσω σύντομα για ΟΝ ?
> Ευχαριστώ


Επειδή έχω το συγκεκριμένο zyxel, όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθώ στις 30 του μήνα, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## dream-maniac

πριν μιση ωρα παιρνω τηλεφωνο στην ον να ρωτησω αν ανοιγουν ports μονο στο Bussiness πακετο...
μου λεει οχι γινετε και για τους οικιακουσ χρηστες.
του λεω πως θα γινετε.μου λεει θα μας λετε τι θελετε να ανοιξετε,για ποιο λογο θελετε,και αν  το κρινουμε εμεις οτι πρεπει τοτε θα σας την ανοιγουμε.και του λεω δηλαδη μπορειτε να μασ πειτε οχι δεν σασ την ανοιγουμε? και μου  λεει¨
Πολυ πιθανο!!
 αν ειναι δυνατον! νταβατζιλικι!!!

----------


## Avvocato

> πριν μιση ωρα παιρνω τηλεφωνο στην ον να ρωτησω αν ανοιγουν ports μονο στο Bussiness πακετο...
> μου λεει οχι γινετε και για τους οικιακουσ χρηστες.
> του λεω πως θα γινετε.μου λεει θα μας λετε τι θελετε να ανοιξετε,για ποιο λογο θελετε,και αν  το κρινουμε εμεις οτι πρεπει τοτε θα σας την ανοιγουμε.και του λεω δηλαδη μπορειτε να μασ πειτε οχι δεν σασ την ανοιγουμε? και μου  λεει¨
> Πολυ πιθανο!!
>  αν ειναι δυνατον! νταβατζιλικι!!!



Ρε φιλε πρωι πρωι να μας συνχισεις θελεις.............

Πεστους να πανε να @#$%^&*()$%^&*()#$%^&*($%^&*

Σιγα μην τους δωσουμε και αναφορα που θα ................. μετα συνχωρησεως τα μπινελικια.

Μονοι τους θα μεινουν στο τελος με αυτα που λενε. Δεν βλεπουν πως ειδη ο κοσμος ξεκιναει να ζηταει αποσυνδεση και ακυρωσεις ????

Μου φαινεται πως πρεπει να φυγει το συντομοτερο η καταγγελια μας, απο το αλλο σχετικο νημα.

----------


## Jazzer

> Επειδή έχω το συγκεκριμένο zyxel, όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθώ στις 30 του μήνα, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων. :One thumb up:

----------


## rokko74

Ρε παιδιά λίγο ηρεμία...

Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα...δηλαδή ο παραπάνω φίλος πρέπει να έπεσε σε άσχετο.

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε ρωτάνε τι την θέλεις την πόρτα και αν θέλουνε την ανοίγουν...

Εντάξει μην τρελαθούμε τώρα....που ζούμε? Στη χούντα του Παπαδόπουλου?

Λοιπόν αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι ότι έχουν ανοιχτές όλες τις βασικές πόρτες και σε περίπτωση που θες να ανοίξεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη τους παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο και στην ανοίγουν αμέσως χωρίς τι και γιατί...

Ε εντάξει, δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό...καθίστε να ενεργοποιηθούμε να αρχίσουν να δουλεύουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα και μετά βλέπουμε τις πόρτες και τις μπαλκονόπορτες....

----------


## anon

> Δεν είμαστε δικηγόροι, το σίγουρο είναι όμως ότι *η σύμβαση είναι αμφιλεγόμενη* και μπορεί εύκολα να ερμηνευτεί " κατά το δοκούν ". Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει τίποτα, καθώς οι όποιες *εξηγήσεις θα δοθούν* και να είστε σίγουροι *ότι οι πρακτικές των εταιριών εύκολα αναστέλλονται και αλλάζουν.* Εδώ είμαστε..


Oι εταιρίες ξέρουν τι κάνουν. Εχουν νομικά τμήματα που προετοιμάζουν τα συμβόλαια, δεν γράφονται στο πόδι, και ελέγχονται και ξαναελέγχονται απο χίλια μύρια κύμματα πριν βγούν παραέξω. Και σε κάθε περίπτωση, προσπαθούν να διασφαλίσουν τον εαυτό τους, και όχι τον πελάτη τους. Ακόμη και τα σημεία που είναι λίγο αόριστα, κατα κανόνα ειναι επίτηδες αόριστα, για να έχουν μεγαλύτερη ευρύτητα. Και φυσικά το έχουν ελέγξει ότι καλύπτει τις εταιρίες και όχι τον πελάτη. Θα στηριχτώ στον ipo, ότι το απεριόριστο ιντερνετ ειναι παραπλάνηση του καταναλωτικού κοινού. Ειναι το μόνο σημείο, που μπορεί να υποστηριχτεί σε κάποια αγωγή. Τα άλλα όχι.

----------


## adynaton

> Ρε παιδιά λίγο ηρεμία...
> 
> Δεν νομίζω να είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα...δηλαδή ο παραπάνω φίλος πρέπει να έπεσε σε άσχετο.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε ρωτάνε τι την θέλεις την πόρτα και αν θέλουνε την ανοίγουν...
> 
> Εντάξει μην τρελαθούμε τώρα....που ζούμε? Στη χούντα του Παπαδόπουλου?
> 
> Λοιπόν αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι ότι έχουν ανοιχτές όλες τις βασικές πόρτες και σε περίπτωση που θες να ανοίξεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη τους παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο και στην ανοίγουν αμέσως χωρίς τι και γιατί...
> ...


Μόνο την 8080 από τις "βασικές" :ROFL:  έχουν ανοιχτή στο Pirelli για incoming connections.....

Μόλις συνδεθείς δοκίμασε το παρακάτω link 

http://www.digconsys.com/testdir/portscan.html

για να το διαπιστώσεις.....

----------


## manicx

> Εντάξει μην τρελαθούμε τώρα....που ζούμε? Στη χούντα του Παπαδόπουλου?


NAI...




> Δεν αναφέρει σε τι αφορά το username και το password. Μάλιστα στο συμβόλαιο αναφέρει, ανάμεσα σε άλλα, ότι σε περίπτωση που διαρρεύσει ο κωδικός σου και κάνει άλλος χρήση του e-mail account σου για spam, τότε εσύ φέρεις την ευθύνη. Επομένως το username και password, μπορεί άνετα να ερμηνευτεί ως εκείνο που θα έχεις, θα μπορείς να αλλάζεις και να ξέρεις μόνο εσύ, για την πρόσβαση στο λογαριασμό e-mail


Κωδικός Χρήστη είναι κατά 99% το username που σου παρέχει πρόσβαση στην αρχική υπηρεσία. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, το triple play. Άρα, ας μην χαϊδεύουμε τον κάθε απατεώνα. Το συγκεκριμένο είναι μεγάλο λάθος...

----------


## yiapap

> Λοιπόν αυτό που ξέρω εγώ είναι ότι έχουν ανοιχτές όλες τις βασικές πόρτες και σε περίπτωση που θες να ανοίξεις κάποια συγκεκριμένη τους παίρνεις ένα τηλέφωνο και στην ανοίγουν αμέσως χωρίς τι και γιατί...


Eγώ λοιπόν που το ΣΚ θέλω να εγκαταστήσω το νέο Μultiplayer παιχνίδι μου μπορώ να τους πάρω π.χ. στις 11μμ και να μου ανοίξουν εκείνη τη στιγμή τις πόρτες;
Πόσο προσωπικό θα απασχολούν σε τρεις βάρδιες για να τα βγάζει πέρα;

Κάτι ακόμη... Πρέπει να έχετε ΟΛΟΙ software firewall στο PC σας... Ή για την ακρίβεια σε ΟΛΑ τα PC σας... Σας ακούγεται λογικό αυτό;

Τέλος... Ας πάρουμε το worst case scenario. Η εταιρεία δεν πάει καλά ή πάει καλά αλλά έχει ως υπάλληλο έναν κακό επαγγελματία που θεωρεί ότι είναι αδικημένος. Επειδή δεν πληρώνεται καλά, επειδή μάλωσε με τον προϊστάμενο ή επειδή μια μέρα ξύπνησε στραβά.
Αν αυτός ο υπάλληλος έχει πρόσβαση στα username/passwords, στα οποία προφανώς θα έχουν ΠΟΛΛΟΙ πρόσβαση ώστε να ανοιγοκλείνουν πόρτες, ανοίγει τις πόρτες του NETBIOS και έχει πρόσβαση σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους πόρους σας. Με λίγη (ή πολύ αναλόγως λειτουργικού) προσπάθεια έχει πρόσβαση και στα προσωπικά αρχεία σας και στα αρχεία συστήματος. Μπορεί λοιπόν να τραβήξει οποιοδήποτε προσωπικό σας αρχείο (φωτογραφίες, έγγραφα, λογιστικά φύλλα) ή να προκαλέσει ζημιά σε οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή σας!

Δεν λέω ότι το παραπάνω σενάριο θα γίνει πραγματικότητα με ενεργή συμμετοχή της εταιρείας. Όμως... Η ανάγκη πρόσβασης πολλών εργαζομένων σε αυτά τα στοιχεία σε συνδυασμό με τη δυνατότητα ρύθμισης της "πύλης" του εσωτερικού δικτύου των πελατών και ένα λάθος στήσιμο (μοίρασμα) πόρων από πλευράς του χρήστη, έχει πολύ μεγάλες πιθανότητες να οδηγήσει την εταιρεία σε ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΕΣ περιπέτειες.
Αναρωτιέμαι πραγματικά αν η ΟΝ Telecoms και το νομικό τους τμήμα έχουν αναλογιστεί τη ζημιά μπορεί να τους κάνει ΕΝΑΣ κακόβουλος εργαζόμενος που θα αποκτήσει πρόσβαση σε ΕΝΑ προσωπικό αρχείο ΕΝΟΣ πελάτη. Αν δεν γνωρίζουν, ας κάνουν μια ερώτηση στην ΑΠΠΔ για να μάθουν από που ξεκινούν τα πρόστιμα. Φυσικά δεν μιλάω στο που θα πάνε οι υπηρεσίες τους αν/όταν μαθευτεί ένα τέτοιο σενάριο προς τα έξω.
Τελικά αξίζει το ρίσκο κύριοι της On (ή της Vivodi);

----------


## john341

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


Ισως να βοηθησω και εγω που μου 28 του μηνα.

----------


## sportis

Και πως ο  καθενας μας θα καταλαβει οτι καποιος μπηκε και του πηρε καποια αρχεια? και πως μπορουμε να το αποτρεψουμε αυτο?

----------


## yiapap

> Και πως ο  καθενας μας θα καταλαβει οτι καποιος μπηκε και του πηρε καποια αρχεια? και πως μπορουμε να το αποτρεψουμε αυτο?


Για να το καταλάβεις υπάρχουν διάφοροι τρόποι. Από ενεργοποίηση του auditing μέχρι ειδικές εφαρμογές.
Πως μπορείς να το αποτρέψεις;
Πηγαίνοντας σε έναν πάροχο που δεν ελέγχει τον router σου!

----------


## manicx

> Eγώ λοιπόν που το ΣΚ θέλω να εγκαταστήσω το νέο Μultiplayer παιχνίδι μου μπορώ να τους πάρω π.χ. στις 11μμ και να μου ανοίξουν εκείνη τη στιγμή τις πόρτες;
> Πόσο προσωπικό θα απασχολούν σε τρεις βάρδιες για να τα βγάζει πέρα;
> 
> Κάτι ακόμη... Πρέπει να έχετε ΟΛΟΙ software firewall στο PC σας... Ή για την ακρίβεια σε ΟΛΑ τα PC σας... Σας ακούγεται λογικό αυτό;
> 
> Τέλος... Ας πάρουμε το worst case scenario. Η εταιρεία δεν πάει καλά ή πάει καλά αλλά έχει ως υπάλληλο έναν κακό επαγγελματία που θεωρεί ότι είναι αδικημένος. Επειδή δεν πληρώνεται καλά, επειδή μάλωσε με τον προϊστάμενο ή επειδή μια μέρα ξύπνησε στραβά.
> Αν αυτός ο υπάλληλος έχει πρόσβαση στα username/passwords, στα οποία προφανώς θα έχουν ΠΟΛΛΟΙ πρόσβαση ώστε να ανοιγοκλείνουν πόρτες, ανοίγει τις πόρτες του NETBIOS και έχει πρόσβαση σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους πόρους σας. Με λίγη (ή πολύ αναλόγως λειτουργικού) προσπάθεια έχει πρόσβαση και στα προσωπικά αρχεία σας και στα αρχεία συστήματος. Μπορεί λοιπόν να τραβήξει οποιοδήποτε προσωπικό σας αρχείο (φωτογραφίες, έγγραφα, λογιστικά φύλλα) ή να προκαλέσει ζημιά σε οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή σας!
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι το παραπάνω σενάριο θα γίνει πραγματικότητα με ενεργή συμμετοχή της εταιρείας. Όμως... Η ανάγκη πρόσβασης πολλών εργαζομένων σε αυτά τα στοιχεία σε συνδυασμό με τη δυνατότητα ρύθμισης της "πύλης" του εσωτερικού δικτύου των πελατών και ένα λάθος στήσιμο (μοίρασμα) πόρων από πλευράς του χρήστη, έχει πολύ μεγάλες πιθανότητες να οδηγήσει την εταιρεία σε ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΕΣ περιπέτειες.
> ...



Tα ίδια παραδείγματα έδωσα κι εγώ σε μερικούς φίλους μου. Δυστυχώς, δεν εμπιστεύομαι ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ. Και αυτό που με σκοτίζει είναι το software firewall. Μερικοί λένε βάλε αυτό το router, βάλε 2 καλώδια, splitter, σε λίγο θα λένε βάλτε και αυτό το firewall. Στο τέλος, θα έχω κόψει ταρίφα 150 ευρώ για να παίξει μια υπηρεσία με 2 router (άνοιξε-κλείσε, κλείσε-άνοιξε) και καλώδια σε όλο το σπίτι. Αξίζει; Άσε που στο τέλος, μπορεί να είσαι και κανά 4άρι χλμ από το dslam οπότε για να δεις TV, θα πρέπει να μην ακουμπήσεις το internet γιατί τα 10mbps θα είναι απλά πολύ λίγα...

----------


## Jazzer

> Eγώ λοιπόν που το ΣΚ θέλω να εγκαταστήσω το νέο Μultiplayer παιχνίδι μου μπορώ να τους πάρω π.χ. στις 11μμ και να μου ανοίξουν εκείνη τη στιγμή τις πόρτες;
> Πόσο προσωπικό θα απασχολούν σε τρεις βάρδιες για να τα βγάζει πέρα;
> 
> Κάτι ακόμη... Πρέπει να έχετε ΟΛΟΙ software firewall στο PC σας... Ή για την ακρίβεια σε ΟΛΑ τα PC σας... Σας ακούγεται λογικό αυτό;
> 
> Τέλος... Ας πάρουμε το worst case scenario. Η εταιρεία δεν πάει καλά ή πάει καλά αλλά έχει ως υπάλληλο έναν κακό επαγγελματία που θεωρεί ότι είναι αδικημένος. Επειδή δεν πληρώνεται καλά, επειδή μάλωσε με τον προϊστάμενο ή επειδή μια μέρα ξύπνησε στραβά.
> Αν αυτός ο υπάλληλος έχει πρόσβαση στα username/passwords, στα οποία προφανώς θα έχουν ΠΟΛΛΟΙ πρόσβαση ώστε να ανοιγοκλείνουν πόρτες, ανοίγει τις πόρτες του NETBIOS και έχει πρόσβαση σε όλους τους κοινόχρηστους πόρους σας. Με λίγη (ή πολύ αναλόγως λειτουργικού) προσπάθεια έχει πρόσβαση και στα προσωπικά αρχεία σας και στα αρχεία συστήματος. Μπορεί λοιπόν να τραβήξει οποιοδήποτε προσωπικό σας αρχείο (φωτογραφίες, έγγραφα, λογιστικά φύλλα) ή να προκαλέσει ζημιά σε οποιονδήποτε υπολογιστή σας!
> 
> Δεν λέω ότι το παραπάνω σενάριο θα γίνει πραγματικότητα με ενεργή συμμετοχή της εταιρείας. Όμως... Η ανάγκη πρόσβασης πολλών εργαζομένων σε αυτά τα στοιχεία σε συνδυασμό με τη δυνατότητα ρύθμισης της "πύλης" του εσωτερικού δικτύου των πελατών και ένα λάθος στήσιμο (μοίρασμα) πόρων από πλευράς του χρήστη, έχει πολύ μεγάλες πιθανότητες να οδηγήσει την εταιρεία σε ΣΟΒΑΡΟΤΑΤΕΣ περιπέτειες.
> ...


Φίλε yiapap, όπως είχα γράψει και σε προηγούμενό μου post, επειδή τυχαίνει να εργάζομαι στη Διεύθυνση Εσωτερικής Επιθεώρησης μεγάλης Τράπεζας, ένα από τα σοβαρότερα θέματα που μας "καίει" είναι ο έλεγχος και η ασφάλεια τόσο των συναλλαγών μέσω υπολογιστών από τους εκατοντάδες χειριστές μας, αλλά* κυρίως των διαχειριστών του συστήματος μας,*
αφού θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα...
Σαφέστατα και υπάρχει μεγάλο ρίσκο και πιστέψτε με κανείις δεν μπορεί να "κοιμάται ήσυχος "με τους εσωτερικούς μηχανισμούς ασφαλείας κάθε εταιρίας.
Το ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να αναλάβουμε το όποιο ρίσκο υπάρχει στην περίπτωση της ΟΝ αλλά και της κάθε αντίστοιχης εταιρίας.. :Thinking:

----------


## yiapap

> Φίλε yiapap, όπως είχα γράψει και σε προηγούμενό μου post, επειδή τυχαίνει να εργάζομαι στη Διεύθυνση Εσωτερικής Επιθεώρησης μεγάλης Τράπεζας, ένα από τα σοβαρότερα θέματα που μας "καίει" είναι ο έλεγχος και η ασφάλεια τόσο των συναλλαγών μέσω υπολογιστών από τους εκατοντάδες χειριστές μας, αλλά* κυρίως των διαχειριστών του συστήματος μας,*
> αφού θεωρητικά αλλά και πρακτικά μπορούν να κάνουν τα πάντα...
> Σαφέστατα και υπάρχει μεγάλο ρίσκο και πιστέψτε με κανείις δεν μπορεί να "κοιμάται ήσυχος "με τους εσωτερικούς μηχανισμούς ασφαλείας κάθε εταιρίας.
> Το ερώτημα είναι κατά πόσο είμαστε διατεθειμένοι να αναλάβουμε το όποιο ρίσκο υπάρχει στην περίπτωση της ΟΝ αλλά και της κάθε αντίστοιχης εταιρίας..


Αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να καταδείξω προς την On τη Vivodi ή οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία σκοπεύει να ακολουθήσει τέτοιες πρακτικές.
Οι Πάροχοι στην άδεια που έχουν (ή που υποχρεούνται να έχουν) από την ΑΠΠΔ βεβαιώνουν πως παίρνουν ΟΛΑ τα δυνατά μέτρα (όσον αφορά και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και τα τεχνικά μέσα) ότι θα προφυλάξουν αυτά τα δεδομένα. Όπως είναι εύκολα κατανοητό σε περίπτωση "στραβής" η εμπορική πολιτική του να έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα δεδομένα πολλοί υπάλληλοι (εκτός των διαχειριστών) και οι αντίστοιχες αποφάσεις (πλήρη και αδιαφανή πρόσβαση στον router και συνεπώς στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον τους. Δηλαδή, κατά την φτωχή προσωπική μου άποψη, δεν συνάδει η άδεια που έχουν με την συγκεκριμένη πολιτική.

Όσο για την τελευταία παράγραφό σου συμφωνώ. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι ήσυχος ότι π.χ. δεν υπάρχει ένας διαχειριστής της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που δεν περνάει τα βράδια του χαζεύοντας τι κατεβάζει ο yiapap. Όμως κάθε εταιρεία που έχει πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά δεδομένα δεσμεύεται ότι θα κάνει τα πάντα για να το αποφύγει. Η On (και απ' ότι ακούω και η Vivodi) ανοίγουν και νέες πλήγες και μας αφήνουν ακόμη πιο εκτεθειμένους.

Ξαναλέω ότι λόγω τόπου διαμονής δεν μπορώ να είμαι πελάτης της On. όμως συμμετέχω ενεργά σε αυτό το νήμα για να πείσω τους επίδοξους πελάτες και την ίδια την εταιρεία ότι έχει πάρει λάθος απόφαση.

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> Αυτό ακριβώς θέλω να καταδείξω προς την On τη Vivodi ή οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία σκοπεύει να ακολουθήσει τέτοιες πρακτικές.
> Οι Πάροχοι στην άδεια που έχουν (ή που υποχρεούνται να έχουν) από την ΑΠΠΔ βεβαιώνουν πως παίρνουν ΟΛΑ τα δυνατά μέτρα (όσον αφορά και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και τα τεχνικά μέσα) ότι θα προφυλάξουν αυτά τα δεδομένα. Όπως είναι εύκολα κατανοητό σε περίπτωση "στραβής" η εμπορική πολιτική του να έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτά τα δεδομένα πολλοί υπάλληλοι (εκτός των διαχειριστών) και οι αντίστοιχες αποφάσεις (πλήρη και αδιαφανή πρόσβαση στον router και συνεπώς στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο) μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εναντίον τους. Δηλαδή, κατά την φτωχή προσωπική μου άποψη, δεν συνάδει η άδεια που έχουν με την συγκεκριμένη πολιτική.
> 
> Όσο για την τελευταία παράγραφό σου συμφωνώ. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι ήσυχος ότι π.χ. δεν υπάρχει ένας διαχειριστής της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που δεν περνάει τα βράδια του χαζεύοντας τι κατεβάζει ο yiapap. Όμως κάθε εταιρεία που έχει πρόσβαση στα προσωπικά δεδομένα δεσμεύεται ότι θα κάνει τα πάντα για να το αποφύγει. Η On (και απ' ότι ακούω και η Vivodi) ανοίγουν και νέες πλήγες και μας αφήνουν ακόμη πιο εκτεθειμένους.
> 
> Ξαναλέω ότι λόγω τόπου διαμονής δεν μπορώ να είμαι πελάτης της On. όμως συμμετέχω ενεργά σε αυτό το νήμα για να πείσω τους επίδοξους πελάτες και την ίδια την εταιρεία ότι έχει πάρει λάθος απόφαση.


Γεια σε όλους.

Ολα αυτά που συζητιούνται έντονα πλέον από την 35 σελίδα και μετά, δηλ. περί ΜΗ προστασίας του απορρήτου των προσωπικών δεδομένων ΟΛΩΝ όσων είναι ή πρόκειται να γίνουν συνδρομητές του όποιου ISP ακολουθεί την πολιτική της ΟΝ, θέλησα να αναδείξω με την επιστολή που τους υπέβαλα (βλ. σελ. 27). Μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω λάβει καμμία απάντηση, όπως πιστεύω και πολλοί άλλοι ακόμα που έχουν στείλει επιστολές στην ΟΝ. Λογικά, η Νομική τους υπηρεσία πρέπει να δουλεύει "υπερωρίες"!

----------


## dream_GR

ή δουλέυει υπερωρίες ή τον ύπνο του δικαίου!!!!

----------


## yiapap

> Γεια σε όλους.
> 
> Ολα αυτά που συζητιούνται έντονα πλέον από την 35 σελίδα και μετά, δηλ. περί ΜΗ προστασίας του απορρήτου των προσωπικών δεδομένων ΟΛΩΝ όσων είναι ή πρόκειται να γίνουν συνδρομητές του όποιου ISP ακολουθεί την πολιτική της ΟΝ, θέλησα να αναδείξω με την επιστολή που τους υπέβαλα (βλ. σελ. 27). Μέχρι αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω λάβει καμμία απάντηση, όπως πιστεύω και πολλοί άλλοι ακόμα που έχουν στείλει επιστολές στην ΟΝ. Λογικά, η Νομική τους υπηρεσία πρέπει να δουλεύει "υπερωρίες"!


Την είδα Σπύρο. Έχω κάποιες αντιρρήσεις για το λεκτικό αλλά με αποζημίωσε η τελευταία παράγραφός σου  :Smile:

----------


## SpyrosAthens

> Την είδα Σπύρο. Έχω κάποιες αντιρρήσεις για το λεκτικό αλλά με αποζημίωσε η τελευταία παράγραφός σου


Εχω αναφέρει ήδη μέσα σε αυτό το νήμα ότι εκεί είναι νομικά και το "ζουμί" της όλης ιστορίας.

----------


## Terasgr

Καλά ρε παιδιά ακόμα και αν αλλάξει την πολιτική της η εταιρεία πως μπορείτε να την εμπιστευτείτε όταν δείχνει ενα τέτοιο πρόσωπο απο την αρχή;

Τελικά τι έχει κάνει η ON;

Μας έχει παραπλανήσει σκόπιμα; Έχει αποφασίσει από την αρχή τις κομμένες πόρτες και το άνοιγμά τους μέσω τηλεφώνου και το έκρυψε; Σκόπιμα αδιαφορεί για το θέμα network security και την προστασία των προσωπικών δεδομένων; Το customer care έχει καδοδηγηθεί να λέει άλλα στον έναν και άλλα στον άλλον ή δεν κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του;

Μήπως

Είναι τόσο ανοργάνωτοι και αφελείς ώστε να θεωρούν τις τακτικές αυτές λογικές και τις αποφασίζουν μέσα σε μια νύχτα; Έχουν πλήρη άγνοια για αυτά τα ευαίσθητα ζητήματα που μπορεί και να τους κοστίσουν πολυ; Έιπαν "έλα μωρε τώρα, θα γκρινιάξουν λίγο στην αρχή και μετά όλα ok" ή "ας χάσουμε τους απαιτητικούς και ας κρατήσουμε τη μάζα των απλών users;

Για μένα έχει χαθεί ή εμπιστοσύνη απέναντι στην ON ότι και να συμβαίνει και δεν μπορώ να ρισκάρω την οποιαδήποτε μελλοντική τακτική τους στις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## naftis

Καλησπέρα σας

Δεν μου λέτε εκτός από πόρτες  μπουκαπόρτες η παράθυρα ανοίγουν αυτοί από την ΟΝ????????

 :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:   :Lock:   :Lock:

----------


## fable

Καλησπέρα,

Το ξέρω ότι μπορεί να έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά για να διαβάσω τις 38 σελίδες αυτού του θέματος θα μου πάρει μισή μέρα.
Εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα router cisco. Έτσι θα εξαλειφθεί το πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες, σωστά;;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manicx

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι μπορεί να έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά για να διαβάσω τις 38 σελίδες αυτού του θέματος θα μου πάρει μισή μέρα.
> Εγώ σκέφτομαι να πάρω ένα router cisco. Έτσι θα εξαλειφθεί το πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες, σωστά;;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Αν μπορεί να σεταριστεί ώστε να παίξει με ΟΝ θα παίξει αλλά μην περιμένεις να παίξει η IPTV.

----------


## anyiann

Να ρωτήσω κάτι βρε παιδιά; Αν βάλω δικό μου router θα συνεχίσουν να έχουν πρόσβαση στο LAN μου οι ΟΝηδες; Απ'οτι διάβασα πάντως οι ψιλοενεργοποιημένοι καταφέρνουν να κάνουν port forwarding με άλλο router!

----------


## fable

> Αν μπορεί να σεταριστεί ώστε να παίξει με ΟΝ θα παίξει αλλά μην περιμένεις να παίξει η IPTV.



Γιατί να μην μπορεί να σεταριστεί; Τον 857 wireless σκέφτομαι. H iptv γιατί να μην παίζει;

----------


## justice

Παίδες εγώ ακύρωσα και απλά σας λέω τους φόβους μου..
Δεν μπορείς να εμπιστευτείς μια εταιρία με τέτοια πολιτική.. 
Και φυσικά δεν είναι έτοιμοι.. Αγοράζουμε κάτι που στην ουσία είναι για testers..
Kαι εμείς θα το πληρώνουμε..
Όχι εγώ..
Και συμβουλή μου οχι και εσείς...

----------


## Silent Air

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι η ΟΝ ειναι καλυμμενη νομικα, μου φαινεται αδιανοητο μια εταιρεια που εχωσε τόσα λεφτα να μην εχει και την νομικη κάλυψη ή το νομοτυπο πατημα αν προτιμάτε (μην ξεχνατε οτι προκειται για μια Ιταλικη εταιρεια και εναν ΟΤΕτζη). Αν περιμενετε να αντιδρασετε ενω έχει παρελθει το δεκαήμερο, ζημειωμενοι θα βγειτε εσεις, και μονο το τρεξιμο που θα εχετε για μενα θα ηταν αρκετο! Το μονο οπλο που εχουμε ειναι η ακυρωση, καθως ακυρωση σημαινει αδεια ταμεια, οσο βλεπει να υπαρχουν ακομα χιλιαδες ενεργες αιτησεις στα συρταρια της γιατι να κανει πισω στο θεμα των ports? Εαν δέ, γινεται και ΟΝ? Τοτε αντε πιαστε τους.

Ακυρωστε τωρα, μονο ετσι θα ταρακουνηθουν, εαν με μισοκακομοιρο υφος δεχεστε οτι "ενταξει μωρε παντου ετσι ειναι" τοτε παντα τα ιδια θα σας κανουν.

Υ.Γ: Ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη αποψη και ουτε προσπαθω να θιξω καποιον.

----------


## akrato

> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι η ΟΝ ειναι καλυμμενη νομικα, μου φαινεται αδιανοητο μια εταιρεια που εχωσε τόσα λεφτα να μην εχει και την νομικη κάλυψη ή το νομοτυπο πατημα αν προτιμάτε (μην ξεχνατε οτι προκειται για μια Ιταλικη εταιρεια και εναν ΟΤΕτζη). Αν περιμενετε να αντιδρασετε ενω έχει παρελθει το δεκαήμερο, ζημειωμενοι θα βγειτε εσεις, και μονο το τρεξιμο που θα εχετε για μενα θα ηταν αρκετο! Το μονο οπλο που εχουμε ειναι η ακυρωση, καθως ακυρωση σημαινει αδεια ταμεια, οσο βλεπει να υπαρχουν ακομα χιλιαδες ενεργες αιτησεις στα συρταρια της γιατι να κανει πισω στο θεμα των ports? Εαν δέ, γινεται και ΟΝ? Τοτε αντε πιαστε τους.
> 
> Ακυρωστε τωρα, μονο ετσι θα ταρακουνηθουν, εαν με μισοκακομοιρο υφος δεχεστε οτι "ενταξει μωρε παντου ετσι ειναι" τοτε παντα τα ιδια θα σας κανουν.
> 
> Υ.Γ: Ειναι καθαρα προσωπικη αποψη και ουτε προσπαθω να θιξω καποιον.


Νομίζω ότι όταν έφτιαχναν τους όρους του συμβολαίου δεν είχαν ιδέα...

Στην πορεία τους προέκυψε το firmware του tv-box και προσπαθήσανε να προσαρμόσουν όλο το Σύστημα στην iptv. Αυτό με τις πόρτες κλπ το έκαναν φοβούμενοι ότι κάποιος μπορεί να μπει στο δίκτυό τους και να κάνει sharing το τηλεοπτικό υλικό και ειδικά την ΝOVA. 

Επίσης για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία του τεχνικού τμήματος έχουν το ίδιο user name και password για όλους...

Απλά δεν υπολόγισαν οι τύποι που είναι κλεισμένοι σε γραφεία (του marketing και των πωλήσεων) και σχεδιάζουν επί χάρτου, ότι εκτός από τους απλούς users (ο τύπος του πελάτη του Κωτσόβολου...) υπάρχουν και οι advanced όπως είναι πολλοί σε αυτό το φόρουμ...

Αυτό που δεν σκέφτηκαν είναι ότι ένα δημοσίευμα π.χ. με ένα πρόβλημα ασφαλείας πετάει στα σκουπίδια εκατομμύρια ευρώ επένδυσης... 

Πιστεύω ότι η ακύρωση δεν είναι λύση. Αυτό θα ήθελε ίσως και η ΟΝ. Αν κανείς advanced user δεν χρησιμοποιούσε την υπηρεσία της δεν θα είχε τόσα προβλήματα σήμερα... 
Εγώ προσωπικά δεν έχω άλλη εναλλακτική και επιμένω στην ΟΝ. Όπως αμέσως πλέον ενημερώνουν οι τεχνικοί τους για το port forwand έτσι βήμα-βήμα θα αναγκαστούν να ακολουθήσουν την πρακτική που ισχύει σε αυτή την χώρα από την αρχή του Ιnternet. Είμαι λοιπόν πελάτης τους και θα συνεχίσω να διαμαρτύρομαι για όσα προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται... 

Υ.Γ. Επειδή τα διάφορα φόρα τα διαβάζουν και οι συντάκτες των εξειδικευμένων περιοδικών η ΟΝ πρέπει να αντιδράσει άμεσα, πριν το πρώτο δημοσίευμα... γιατί αλλιώς φοβάμαι ότι για μήνες ακόμα θα ψάχνω adsl2 στην περιοχή μου...

----------


## Silent Air

Το συμβόλαιο "συνήθως" συντάσσεται στο τέλος....

----------


## Jazzer

> Αυτό που δεν σκέφτηκαν είναι ότι ένα δημοσίευμα π.χ. με ένα πρόβλημα ασφαλείας πετάει στα σκουπίδια εκατομμύρια ευρώ επένδυσης... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Επειδή τα διάφορα φόρα τα διαβάζουν και οι συντάκτες των εξειδικευμένων περιοδικών η ΟΝ πρέπει να αντιδράσει άμεσα, πριν το πρώτο δημοσίευμα... γιατί αλλιώς φοβάμαι ότι για μήνες ακόμα θα ψάχνω adsl2 στην περιοχή μου...


*Να είστε σίγουροι ότι η ΟΝ παρακολουθεί πλέον στενά όλα όσα γράφουμε εδώ*, μην ξεχνάτε ότι τα τμήματα marketing αλλά και άλλα στελέχη των εταιριών το συνηθίζουν αυτό.

----------


## rdaniel

> *Να είστε σίγουροι ότι η ΟΝ παρακολουθεί πλέον στενά όλα όσα γράφουμε εδώ*, μην ξεχνάτε ότι τα τμήματα marketing αλλά και άλλα στελέχη των εταιριών το συνηθίζουν αυτό.


Αν πραγματικά παρακολουθούν, αναρωτιέμαι τι πρόκειται να κάνουν ... Ειλικρινά, αν και το έχω πει ότι δεν έχω κάνει αίτηση ενώ το σκεφτόμουν, και αποθαρρύνθηκα από τη πολιτική του "κλειδωμένου" router και την απαίτηση να έχει τον έλεγχό του η On (!!), που σημαίνει ή βάζεις δικό σου και έχεις μειωμένες υπηρεσίες και την ευθύνη της χρήσης ή είσαι στη διάθεση της On, αυτό που με έβγαλε από τα ρούχα μου είναι η δημοσίευση της πληροφορίας για το πόσο εύκολα μπορεί κανείς να επέμβει στους "κλειδωμένους" router της εταιρείας!

Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να σου δίνουν ένα μηχάνημα που να είναι ανοιχτή πόρτα (στην ουσία!) στο τοπικό σου δίκτυο!!!  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  Θα περίμενα να έχουν προσεκτικότερο στήσιμο, ώστε να προσφέρουν την ασφάλεια που υποτίθεται ότι υπηρετεί το "κλείδωμα" του router. Μακάρι να έχουμε όλοι λάθος και να βγει διευκρινηστική ανακοίνωση, αλλά αν όχι, ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ τι σόϊ μυαλά επέλεξαν αυτή την λειτουργία... 

Δεν έχω υπόψη μου παρόμοιο περιστατικό σε διεθνές επίπεδο, αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία από κάτι τέτοιο ας μας διαφωτίσει. Π.χ. η FastWeb στην Ιταλία, την τεχνογνωσία της οποίας από ότι κατάλαβα χρησιμοποιεί η On, έχει τέτοιου είδους στήσιμο στο δίκτυο και τους routers της; Και αν ναι, πώς δεν διαμαρτυρήθηκε κανείς από εκεί, πώς δεν ακούστηκε κάτι για τον κίνδυνο που έχει το στήσιμο του router με αυτό τον τρόπο; Εκτός και  αν ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό,οπότε θα ήθελα να το ακούσω ...  :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

εδώ μιλάμε για το απόλυτο φιάσκο  :Thumb down:

----------


## harris

> Αν πραγματικά παρακολουθούν, αναρωτιέμαι τι πρόκειται να κάνουν ...


Πόσοι αλήθεια νομίζετε ότι είναι αυτοί που θα το πάρουν είδηση; Και ακόμα περισσότερο, πόσους νομίζετε ότι ενδιαφέρει το όλο θέμα;

Επειδή εδώ μέσα είμαστε μαζεμένοι όλοι οι τρελλοί και παλαβοί, νομίζετε ότι ο υπόλοιπος κοσμάκης ξέρει; Δεν το νομίζω  :Thinking: 

Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, αν στείλετε μια ομαδική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας, μπορεί και να αποφασίσουν να σας απαντήσουν ότι θα σας δώσουν πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ σας, ενώ για τους υπόλοιπους εκτός επιστολής η κατάσταση θα παραμείνει η ίδια  :Whistle:

----------


## rdaniel

> Πόσοι αλήθεια νομίζετε ότι είναι αυτοί που θα το πάρουν είδηση; Και ακόμα περισσότερο, πόσους νομίζετε ότι ενδιαφέρει το όλο θέμα;
> 
> Επειδή εδώ μέσα είμαστε μαζεμένοι όλοι οι τρελλοί και παλαβοί, νομίζετε ότι ο υπόλοιπος κοσμάκης ξέρει; Δεν το νομίζω 
> 
> Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, αν στείλετε μια ομαδική επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας, μπορεί και να αποφασίσουν να σας απαντήσουν ότι θα σας δώσουν πρόσβαση στο ρούτερ σας, ενώ για τους υπόλοιπους εκτός επιστολής η κατάσταση θα παραμείνει η ίδια


Το καλό που τους θέλω να κάνουν κάτι, αλλιώς θα τρέχουν και δεν θα φτάνουν! Είπαμε: ΓΓΚ, ΑΔΑΕ, ΕΕΤΤ και πού είσαι ακόμη!  :Evil:  Και υπολόγισε ότι έχουν γίνει ήδη ρεζίλι των σκυλιών, όποιος θέλει να κάνει πλάκα θα τους αναφέρει σαν παράδειγμα ατζαμοσύνης με αυτά που κάνουν! Τι να το κάνω εγώ να μου δώσει πρόσβαση γρήγορα, και με ταχύτητες μεγάλες, αν μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ασφάλειας;  :Thinking: 

Εδώ βρέθηκε χρήστης που είπε προτιμά τον ΟΤΕ από την "ασφάλεια" της ΟΝ! (που φτάσαμε, ε;  :Razz: ) Τι να πεις πια; Σταυροκοπιέσαι...

----------


## Jazzer

> Το καλό που τους θέλω να κάνουν κάτι, αλλιώς θα τρέχουν και δεν θα φτάνουν! Είπαμε: ΓΓΚ, ΑΔΑΕ, ΕΕΤΤ και πού είσαι ακόμη!  Και υπολόγισε ότι έχουν γίνει ήδη ρεζίλι των σκυλιών, όποιος θέλει να κάνει πλάκα θα τους αναφέρει σαν παράδειγμα ατζαμοσύνης με αυτά που κάνουν! Τι να το κάνω εγώ να μου δώσει πρόσβαση γρήγορα, και με ταχύτητες μεγάλες, αν μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα ασφάλειας; 
> 
> Εδώ βρέθηκε χρήστης που είπε προτιμά τον ΟΤΕ από την "ασφάλεια" της ΟΝ! (που φτάσαμε, ε; ) Τι να πεις πια; Σταυροκοπιέσαι...


Αν και όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν με την ΟΝ με έχουν προβληματίσει ιδιαίτερα, όπως και πολλούς από εσάς, *πιστεύω ότι η ΟΝ θα προβεί σε αλλαγή πλεύσης* , δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά !
Σε θέματα ασφαλείας χρηστών, αλλά *κυρίως στη διασφάλιση του απορρήτου επικοινωνιών δε χωράνε αυτοσχεδιασμοί και προχειρότητες.*

----------


## aragorn

Πάντως η ΟΝ από σχεδΟΝ, αν δεν αλλάξει σύντομα ρότα τη βλέπω να γίνεται OFF και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα...

----------


## tony montana

> Αν και όλα αυτά που συμβαίνουν με την ΟΝ με έχουν προβληματίσει ιδιαίτερα, όπως και πολλούς από εσάς, *πιστεύω ότι η ΟΝ θα προβεί σε αλλαγή πλεύσης* , δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά !
> Σε θέματα ασφαλείας χρηστών, αλλά *κυρίως στη διασφάλιση του απορρήτου επικοινωνιών δε χωράνε αυτοσχεδιασμοί και προχειρότητες.*



Μάλλον δεν έχουν καταλάβει το μέγεθος της γκάφας τους. Εγώ σήμερα μίλησα με την ΟΝ και μου είπαν οτι το θέμα μένει ως έχει, μου είπε μάλιστα ο κύριος που μιλούσα οτι δεν γίνεται να χρησημοποιήσουμε αλλο Router παρότι υπάρχουν πολλά ADSL2+ στην αγορά και αυτό γιατί το Router που δίνουν είναι πιιο ποιοτικό (καλό ε!)
Δηλαδή ή Pirelli ή τίποτα? ναι μου λέει.
Έκανα φυσικά κι άλλες ερωτήσεις, 
πχ. έχω τρία pc σε lan και για να ανοίξω κάποια ports θα παίρνω και θα λέω άνοιξε το τάδε port στην τάδε IP? 
τι ένοείτε, μια είναι η IP μου λέει. μετά απο τέτοιες απαντήσεις τι κάνεις - παίρνεις το τμήμα των τεχνικών - για να σου πούνε -θα παίρνεις εμάς να σου ανοίγουμε όποια ports θες.
Και το καλύτερο το άκουσα στην ερώτηση - γιατί να μην ανοίγω μόνος μου όποια ports θέλω αφού όπως λέτε θα μου τα ανοίξετε ούτος ή άλλως. 
-Για τήν ασφάλεια σας μου λέει, για να μήν ξέρουν άλλοι ποιά ports έχετε ανοχτά.
-Μα θα το ξέρουν αυτοί που θα τα ανοίγουν, του λέω. ''κι έπεσε βαθειά σιωπή'' που λέει και το τραγούδι.
Τι να πούνε κι αυτοί ρε παιδιά, αν δεν πάρουνε χαμπάρι τι γίνεται ''οι απο πάνω''
νομίζουν οτι είμαστε "πρόβατα" και θα μας δελεάσουν με το ''ποιοτικό'' Router τους.
Έφτασε η ώρα να αποφασίσουν οι κύριοι της ΟΝ τι θα πράξουν.
Τα περιθώρια στενεύουν, τα δεκαήμερα τελιώνουν για κάποιους.

Υ.Γ. Εγώ ακόμα να βρώ ποιός θα μου συνδέσει το καλώδιο στο καφάο, με στέλνουν απ τον Άννα στον Καϊάφα. 
(Αν είχε κανένας παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ας μου πεί πού να απευθυνθώ γιατί οι μέν ΟΝ μου λένε οτι - αν σου είπε ο τεχνικός οτι θα κάνει αίτηση για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ τότε θα έκανε και πάρτε τον ΟΤΕ, ο δέ ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρει τίποα για τον φόνο και μου λέει να πάρω την ΟΝ)

----------


## Avvocato

Σε οτι αφορα την fastweb , εκει τα πραγματα ηταν ριζικα διαφορετικα, μιας και δεν εδινε pubblic ip αλλα μοιραζε shared ή local ip (οπως θελετε πεστε το) και ολοκληρη η διαδικασια γινοτανε ετσι. Ο καθενας μοιραζοτανε την ιδια ip με ολοκληρη την γειτονια του.
Οποιος ηθελε pubblic ειχε καποιες ωρες το μηνα και επειτα πληρωνε εξτρα. Αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως εκει λειτουργουσαν τα παντα κανονικα, και τορρεντ και DC++ ακομη κι εξω απο το δυκτιο της FW.
Επισης δεν ειχες προβληματα με την προσωπικη σου ασφαλεια και τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα.
Γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εκανε κανεις remote administration στο ρουτερ.

----------


## Tem

> Πάντως η ΟΝ από σχεδΟΝ, αν δεν αλλάξει σύντομα ρότα τη βλέπω να γίνεται OFF και μάλιστα πολύ γρήγορα...


αυτό είναι σχεδόν το μόνο σίγουρο  :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

Για να δούμε τις αντιδράσεις της ΟΝ, έχει πραγματικά πολύ ενδιαφέρον. :Thinking:

----------


## mpamparos

Τους πηρα κ μου'πε ο τεχνικος πως αν θελω απλα πραματα οπως τορρεντς, dc κλπ δε θα 'χω προβλημα... Οσοι θελουν να πειραζουν πολυ, πχ firmware, να συνδεονται απευθιας μ'αλλα pc ή με Παν/μια στο εξωτερικο, θα'χουν προβλημα...

----------


## Bebouar

Και πες οτι εγώ θέλω ακριβώς αυτα. Γιατί να έχω πρόβλημα? Από τη στιγμή που πληρώνω θέλω να μπορώ να κάνω ότι μου υποσχέθηκαν.

----------


## mpamparos

Εμ...
Τι να τους πεις...
Αλλα απ'το να με δουλευει η Τελλας ή να μην dial-up τηλ (βιβοντι), τους προτιμω!

----------


## dream_GR

To Linksys WAG200G λόγω UPnP συνεργάζεται άψογα με το μTorrent 1.6.1 και ανοίγει *ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ* ότι πόρτα απαιτείται.

Πραγματικό Plug & Play σε αντίθεση με το εμμετικό Pirelli που μου είχε σπάσει τα νέυρα!

----------


## mpamparos

Ναι ομως θα συνεργαζεται με τις αλλες υπηρεσιες;

----------


## vfragos

> To Linksys WAG200G λόγω UPnP συνεργάζεται άψογα με το μTorrent 1.6.1 και ανοίγει *ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΑ* ότι πόρτα απαιτείται.
> 
> Πραγματικό Plug & Play σε αντίθεση με το εμμετικό Pirelli που μου είχε σπάσει τα νέυρα!


Καμιά δοκιμή μπάς και δουλέψει και το tv-box έκανες ;

----------


## nikosel

Σε επικοινωνία με άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ, μου ανέφερε οτι περιμένουν από την Πιρέλι κάτι για να μπορεί ο κάθε χρήστης να αλλάζει τον κωδικό του...
Τελικά κάποιος που να έχει κάνει συνδιασμό αυτών που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ σχετικά με την επίλυση του προβλήματος υπάρχει?
Τελικά λύση στο πρόβλημα υπάρχει ή όχι? Όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλολογίες...

----------


## kaizen

> Καμιά δοκιμή μπάς και δουλέψει και το tv-box έκανες ;


Ιn DreamoJohn we trust!

----------


## Silent Air

> Σε επικοινωνία με άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ, μου ανέφερε οτι περιμένουν από την Πιρέλι κάτι για να μπορεί ο κάθε χρήστης να αλλάζει τον κωδικό του...
> Τελικά κάποιος που να έχει κάνει συνδιασμό αυτών που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ σχετικά με την επίλυση του προβλήματος υπάρχει?
> Τελικά λύση στο πρόβλημα υπάρχει ή όχι? Όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλολογίες...


Απλα να αλλαζει τον κωδικο του σαν χρηστης ετσι ωστε να μην δεχεται επιθεσεις απ'έξω ή σαν αντμινιστρειτορ?

----------


## Jazzer

> Σε επικοινωνία με άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ, μου ανέφερε οτι περιμένουν από την Πιρέλι κάτι για να μπορεί ο κάθε χρήστης να αλλάζει τον κωδικό του...
> Τελικά κάποιος που να έχει κάνει συνδιασμό αυτών που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ σχετικά με την επίλυση του προβλήματος υπάρχει?
> Τελικά λύση στο πρόβλημα υπάρχει ή όχι? Όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλολογίες...


Για αυτές τις λύσεις προσπαθούμε εδώ πολλοί από εμάς και η καταγγελία που ετοιμάζουμε προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση είναι. :Smile:

----------


## vagskarm

Ναι αλλά θα αλλάζει μόνο το password ? Δεν νομίζω ότι φτάνει αυτό.

----------


## Silent Air

Αυτο σκεφτομαι κι εγω, μηπως ειναι μονο για το password και τις επιθεσεις απ'εξω και οχι για να ανοιγεις πορτες firewall κλπ....

----------


## dream_GR

> Καμιά δοκιμή μπάς και δουλέψει και το tv-box έκανες ;


εκανα ανεπιτυχώς, τα μενού ηρθαν κα ιτο EPG αλλά εικόνα ΟΧΙ, υπάρχουν 2-3 πραγματάκια που θα πειραματιστώ ακόμα, και βλεπουμε

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Σε επικοινωνία με άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ, μου ανέφερε οτι περιμένουν από την Πιρέλι κάτι για να μπορεί ο κάθε χρήστης να αλλάζει τον κωδικό του...
> Τελικά κάποιος που να έχει κάνει συνδιασμό αυτών που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ σχετικά με την επίλυση του προβλήματος υπάρχει?
> Τελικά λύση στο πρόβλημα υπάρχει ή όχι? Όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλολογίες...


Και ειναι τοσο ανικανοι για να μην πω καμμια χειροτερη κουβεντα που πρωτα διαθεσανε τα routers αφηνωντας εκτεθειμενους τους χρηστες τους και μετα αρχισανε να ψαχνουν για patch για να κλεινουν τις τρυπες;

----------


## Silent Air

Θα το τιγκαρουν με configuration files....  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

> Σε επικοινωνία με άνθρωπο που δουλεύει στην ΟΝ, μου ανέφερε οτι περιμένουν από την Πιρέλι κάτι για να μπορεί ο κάθε χρήστης να αλλάζει τον κωδικό του...
> Τελικά κάποιος που να έχει κάνει συνδιασμό αυτών που έχουν αναφερθεί εδώ σχετικά με την επίλυση του προβλήματος υπάρχει?
> Τελικά λύση στο πρόβλημα υπάρχει ή όχι? Όλα τα άλλα είναι φιλολογίες...


Ε και;
Θα συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ένα administration username/password για την On. Και θα συνεχίσει ο λογαριασμός χρήστη (με οποιοδήποτε password) να είναι περιορισμένος ώστε να μην μπορεί να κάνει ο ίδιος αλλαγές.
Τα ζητούμενα είναι τρία:
1. Να μπορεί ο ίδιος ο χρήστης να κάνει αλλαγές στον router ώστε να μπορεί να προσθέσει πόρτες, να ανεβάσει το firewall να ανοίξει/κλείσει το UPnP κτλ
2. Να ΜΗΝ μπορεί να κάνει αυτές τις αλλαγές η On χωρίς την άδεια του χρήστη.
3. Να δουλεύουν όλες οι υπηρεσίες της με έναν router

Στα παραπάνω, αν δεν αλλάξει πολιτική η On δεν υπάρχει λύση αυτή τη στιγμή.

----------


## dream_GR

Μίλησα τώρα με τεχνικό και είπαν ότι θα ερθει πιθανά νέο firmware που θα ανοίξει το θέμα αλλαγής password και φυσικά username.

Επίσης κοιτάνε λίγο σοβαρά το θέμα με τις πόρτες, ίσως δωθεί advanced menu... ϊσως πάντα... κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι!

----------


## Silent Air

> ίσως δωθεί advanced menu...


Εστω οτι δινεται, υπο ποιους ορους θα σου δινουν την δυνατοτητα να χρησιμοποιεις αυτο το μένιου?

----------


## Dimitris73

Ε κάτσε να δοθεί πρώτα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## adynaton

Να δώσουν το firmware με το πλήρες μενού! :Embarassed: 

http://www.guidaeutelia.it/router-pi...-discus/tools/

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ημίμετρα!

*FREE PIRELLI!*

----------


## nikosel

Εγώ πάντως αύριο παραλαμβάνω εξοπλισμό, στις 28 συνδέοομαι, αλλά μου πε ο φίλος ότι δεν είναι σύγουρο ότι θα είμαι ΟΝ, μιασ και πρέπει να έρθει και ο ΟΤΕ να με ξεσυνδέσει...
Καλά Ελλάς της Γραφεικρατίας....
Αρε σουτ που θέλουν.... :Thumb down:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## rokko74

Παιδιά μόλις έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο που μίλαγα με 6161 για ένα θεματάκι που έχει προκύψει και πάνω στην συζήτηση ρώτησαν το παιδί εάν έχει υπόψιν του το θέμα για το port forward....Μου απάντησε : ναί ναί το γνωρίζουμε, έχουμε πάρα πολλά παράπονα....το αρμόδιο τμήμα έχει σκήψει σοβαρά πάνω από το πρόβλημα για να βρεθεί μία λύση....

Άρα την ακούσανε για τα καλά μου φαίνετε


Άντε να πάει και η επιστολή από εσάς και να είναι το κερασάκι στην τούρτα μπας και μας τα ξεκλειδώσουν όλα...

----------


## andreasp

Σκεφτομουν και εγω κατα τον Ιουνιο για Ontelecoms.
Μολις επικοινωνησα με την On και μου το παραδεχτηκαν οτι ετσι ακριβως ειναι! Προσβαση στο router μου θα εχουν remote αυτοί!
Αυτο σημαινει μια τεραστια τρυπα στον υπολογιστη μου!!
Γιατι ασχολειστε ομως? Γιατι δεν ακυρώνεται ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ την αίτηση που έχετε κάνει? και αφήστε τους να σας πάνε δικαστικά για τα 65ευρώ ή αν τα έχετε προπλήρώσει , κάντε τους εσείς μια αγωγή να τα πάρετε πίσω.
Με 100 μαρτυρες στο δικαστήριο, στην πρώτη αγωγή για τα 65ευρω που θα εκδικαστεί, θα γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος, ακόμα και οι άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο δικαστές.
Διαμαρτυρία να πείτε τι? Θελουμε να γίνουμε συνδρομητές σας, αλλα δεν μας αρέσει το προιόν σας, αλλάξτε το για να έρθουμε?
Σαν να πάς σε μια ταβέρνα, να μην σου αρέσει το μενού και να κάνεις διαμαρτυρία να αλλάξουν το μενού για να πας να φάς.

----------


## Dimitris73

> Σκεφτομουν και εγω κατα τον Ιουνιο για Ontelecoms.
> Μολις επικοινωνησα με την On και μου το παραδεχτηκαν οτι ετσι ακριβως ειναι! Προσβαση στο router μου θα εχουν remote αυτοί!
> Αυτο σημαινει μια τεραστια τρυπα στον υπολογιστη μου!!
> Γιατι ασχολειστε ομως? Γιατι δεν ακυρώνεται ΟΛΟΙ ΣΑΣ την αίτηση που έχετε κάνει? και αφήστε τους να σας πάνε δικαστικά για τα 65ευρώ ή αν τα έχετε προπλήρώσει , κάντε τους εσείς μια αγωγή να τα πάρετε πίσω.
> Με 100 μαρτυρες στο δικαστήριο, στην πρώτη αγωγή για τα 65ευρω που θα εκδικαστεί, θα γελάσει κάθε πικραμένος, ακόμα και οι άσχετοι με το αντικείμενο δικαστές.
> Διαμαρτυρία να πείτε τι? Θελουμε να γίνουμε συνδρομητές σας, αλλα δεν μας αρέσει το προιόν σας, αλλάξτε το για να έρθουμε?
> Σαν να πάς σε μια ταβέρνα, να μην σου αρέσει το μενού και να κάνεις διαμαρτυρία να αλλάξουν το μενού για να πας να φάς.


Ξέρεις πόσα είναι τα έξοδα μιας αγωγής για να πάρεις τα 65 Ε?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα έρθει έστω και ένας από δω για να σε υποστηρίξει στο δικαστήριο?

Υ.Γ. Ατυχές το παράδειγμα με την ταβέρνα....

----------


## Bebouar

Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. 'Οταν πας σε ταβέρνα και δεις το μενού αμα δε σου αρέσει φεύγεις. Εδώ μας έδειξαν το μενού, αποφασίσαμε να κάτσουμε να φάμε και αντί για κρέας μας σερβίρανε χόρτα και θα πρέπει να τα φάμε με το ζόρι. Αντε και τα τρως... αν έχει "εισβάλει" κανά "bug" μέσα τι κάνεις ? Format στο στομάχι σου?

----------


## DJFloor

> Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. 'Οταν πας σε ταβέρνα και δεις το μενού αμα δε σου αρέσει φεύγεις. Εδώ μας έδειξαν το μενού, αποφασίσαμε να κάτσουμε να φάμε και αντί για κρέας μας σερβίρανε χόρτα και θα πρέπει να τα φάμε με το ζόρι. Αντε και τα τρως... αν έχει "εισβάλει" κανά "bug" μέσα τι κάνεις ? Format στο στομάχι σου?


Πλήση στομάχου

----------


## Bebouar

Αν σου ανοιξουν πορτα... :Razz:

----------


## akrato

Δεν συμφωνώ...

Θα ακυρώσουμε 200-300 που είμαστε εδώ... και τι έγινε;;;

Οι υπόλοιπες χιλιάδες μη σχετικοί που θα κάνουν τελικά σύνδεση;;; 

Για μένα πρέπει να ενταθεί η πίεση προς την ΟΝ να αλλάξει την πολιτική της... αν στο ξεκίνημά της χάσει την καλή της φήμη κινδυνεύουν πολλά εκατομμύρια Ευρώ επένδυσης...

----------


## nhitiris

Με πήρε πριν από λίγο τηλέφωνο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να με ρωτήσει ποιο είναι το serial number του router μου. Επειδή δεν είμαι στο σπίτι μου είπε ότι θα με ξαναπάρει το απόγευμα.

(???)

----------


## yiapap

> Με πήρε πριν από λίγο τηλέφωνο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να με ρωτήσει ποιο είναι το serial number του router μου. Επειδή δεν είμαι στο σπίτι μου είπε ότι θα με ξαναπάρει το απόγευμα.
> 
> (???)


Αφού δε σε ρώτησε ποιό είναι το κινητό της καλής σου γιατί πρόσεξε κάτι ωραίες φωτογραφίες στο D:\Photos... μια χαρά είσαι  :Laughing:

----------


## nhitiris

Σωστοοος !!!

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Αφού δε σε ρώτησε ποιό είναι το κινητό της καλής σου γιατί πρόσεξε κάτι ωραίες φωτογραφίες στο D:\Photos... μια χαρά είσαι


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Worthy:

----------


## manicx

> Δεν συμφωνώ...
> 
> Θα ακυρώσουμε 200-300 που είμαστε εδώ... και τι έγινε;;;
> 
> Οι υπόλοιπες χιλιάδες μη σχετικοί που θα κάνουν τελικά σύνδεση;;; 
> 
> Για μένα πρέπει να ενταθεί η πίεση προς την ΟΝ να αλλάξει την πολιτική της... αν στο ξεκίνημά της χάσει την καλή της φήμη κινδυνεύουν πολλά εκατομμύρια Ευρώ επένδυσης...


Εξαρτάται ποιο είναι το νούμερο των πελατών που έχουν βάλει ως στόχο. Κι εξαρτάται και από τους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς τι θα κάνουν. Λένε πως όπως στρώσεις θα κοιμηθείς. Εγώ πιστεύω πως οι περισσότεροι που διάλεξαν ON δεν είναι εντελώς άσχετοι. Κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται για triple play δεν είναι άσχετος. Σίγουρα τους δελέασε το 'ο/η/το ........ είναι ΟΝ' και το νούμερο 10mbps. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι μη power χρήστες σίγουρα θα βρουν την προσφορά της Forthnet για two-play ΠΟΛΥ οικονομικότερη. Επειδή γνωρίζω και 1-2 πραγματάκια και για το triple-play του ΟΤΕ, σου λέω ότι τον Σεπτέμβριο όσοι είναι στην ΟΝ, θα σκέφτονται το πασχαλινό δώρο για το 2008. Εγώ διάλεξα να πάω ΟΝ γιατί πίστεψα ότι θα ήταν υπεύθυνη και σοβαρή εταιρία. Ας ξαναστρώσουν το κρεββάτι από την αρχή τώρα. Η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι που μένει. Τζάμι ραγισμένο δεν φτιάχνει...

----------


## DSLaManiaC

> Αφού δε σε ρώτησε ποιό είναι το κινητό της καλής σου γιατί πρόσεξε κάτι ωραίες φωτογραφίες στο D:\Photos... μια χαρά είσαι


Έγραψε.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  
 :Respekt:

----------


## Silent Air

> Επειδή γνωρίζω και 1-2 πραγματάκια και για το triple-play του ΟΤΕ, σου λέω ότι τον Σεπτέμβριο όσοι είναι στην ΟΝ, θα σκέφτονται το πασχαλινό δώρο για το 2008.


Τι εννοεις? :Thinking:

----------


## beren79

> *το αρμόδιο τμήμα έχει σκήψει σοβαρά πάνω από το πρόβλημα για να βρεθεί μία λύση....*


Λέτε να πάθουν κάνα λουμπάγκο από το πολύ σκύψιμο?????? :Thinking:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  


Βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει και κάτι αλλό τώρα που είναι σκυμμένοι  :Censored:  

Πάντως με πείρε τεχνικός και με διαβεβαίωσε ότι ακόμα δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να ανοίξουν κανένα router. Πολιτική της εταιρείας

----------


## adynaton

> Με πήρε πριν από λίγο τηλέφωνο τεχνικός της ΟΝ να με ρωτήσει ποιο είναι το serial number του router μου. Επειδή δεν είμαι στο σπίτι μου είπε ότι θα με ξαναπάρει το απόγευμα.
> 
> (???)


Να του απαντήσεις ότι επειδή πάνω στο κουτί του έχει μια αυτοκόλλητη ταμπέλα που εκτός του Serial Number του έχει και τα στοιχεία σου, *να απευθυνθεί στο αρμόδιο τμήμα της ΟΝ* που τύπωσε τα αυτοκόλλητα ταμπελάκια.

Έτσι δεν απαντούν αυτοί όταν τους ρωτάμε κάτι παραπάνω? "Θα σας τηλεφωνήσουν από το αρμόδιο τμήμα".....

----------


## Nemessis

> Εξαρτάται ποιο είναι το νούμερο των πελατών που έχουν βάλει ως στόχο. Κι εξαρτάται και από τους υπόλοιπους εναλλακτικούς τι θα κάνουν. Λένε πως όπως στρώσεις θα κοιμηθείς. Εγώ πιστεύω πως οι περισσότεροι που διάλεξαν ON δεν είναι εντελώς άσχετοι. Κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται για triple play δεν είναι άσχετος. Σίγουρα τους δελέασε το 'ο/η/το ........ είναι ΟΝ' και το νούμερο 10mbps. Το θέμα είναι ότι οι μη power χρήστες σίγουρα θα βρουν την προσφορά της Forthnet για two-play ΠΟΛΥ οικονομικότερη. Επειδή γνωρίζω και 1-2 πραγματάκια και για το triple-play του ΟΤΕ, σου λέω ότι τον Σεπτέμβριο όσοι είναι στην ΟΝ, θα σκέφτονται το πασχαλινό δώρο για το 2008. Εγώ διάλεξα να πάω ΟΝ γιατί πίστεψα ότι θα ήταν υπεύθυνη και σοβαρή εταιρία. Ας ξαναστρώσουν το κρεββάτι από την αρχή τώρα. Η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι που μένει. Τζάμι ραγισμένο δεν φτιάχνει...


Μήπως θέλεις να μοιραστείς κάποιες πληροφοριες και με εμάς? 
Το γεγονός πώς ο ΟΤΕ θα βγεί με triple play δεν λέει και πολλά, διότι απέδειξε περίτρανα
πώς το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει (συγνώμη για την γενικολογία) είναι να ασχολείται με μισοδουλειές. Περίτρανο παράδειγμα ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων.

----------


## manicx

> Τι εννοεις?


Εννοώ ότι όλοι θα θέλουν κάτι καλύτερο ενώ θα είναι δεσμευμένοι μέχρι του χρόνου το Πάσχα. Πόσο μάλλον αυτοί που είναι 4 χλμ από το μοναδικό dslam και όταν θα βλέπουν τηλεόραση δεν θα πρέπει να ακουμπάνε mouse...




> Μήπως θέλεις να μοιραστείς κάποιες πληροφοριες και με εμάς?
> Το γεγονός πώς ο ΟΤΕ θα βγεί με triple play δεν λέει και πολλά, διότι απέδειξε περίτρανα
> πώς το μόνο που ξέρει να κάνει (συγνώμη για την γενικολογία) είναι να ασχολείται με μισοδουλειές. Περίτρανο παράδειγμα ο διπλασιασμός ταχυτήτων.


Άλλο τι έκανε. Τώρα μιλάμε για νέα υποδομή και τεχνολογίες.

----------


## Nemessis

> Άλλο τι έκανε. Τώρα μιλάμε για νέα υποδομή και τεχνολογίες.


Μπορεί να θέλει να επενδύση σε νέα τεχνολογία όπως ανφέρεις, αλλά και πάλι...δεν με πείθει
πώς θα το κάνει οργανομένα. Πάλι οι πρώτοι 1000 θα έχουν καλες υπηρεσίες και στην συνέχεια 
θα έχουν προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να με διαψεύσει.

----------


## manicx

> Μπορεί να θέλει να επενδύση σε νέα τεχνολογία όπως ανφέρεις, αλλά και πάλι...δεν με πείθει
> πώς θα το κάνει οργανομένα. Πάλι οι πρώτοι 1000 θα έχουν καλες υπηρεσίες και στην συνέχεια 
> θα έχουν προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να με διαψεύσει.


Θα σε διαψευσει.

----------


## vasalos

Σε βλέπω πολύ σίγουρο Manicx!!!

----------


## lariser

Όταν ο ΟΤΕ βγει με triple play θα έχουν ασπρίσει τα μαλλιά μας. Το ζήτημα είναι τώρα τι γίνεται. Γιατί όπως προανάφεραν και άλλα παιδιά, αν περάσουν οι λογικές των κλειδωμένων τερματικών, τότε θα λειτουργήσει σαν ντόμινο για κάποιους εναλλακτικούς που θα το δουν ως δέλεαρ για να το εφαρμόσουν κι εκείνοι. 

Αντίθετα, η δική μας άμεση αντίδραση (κυρίως η ομαδική) μπορεί να αλλάξει τη φορά του ντόμινο και να αποθαρρύνει τον οποιονδήποτε πάροχο να περνά τη "γραμμή του", χωρίς τη συγκατάθεση των πελατών του.

ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΥΛΟΥΣΑΝ "ΓΟΥΡΟΥΝΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΑΚΙ"! Πρέπει να το καταλάβουν καλά εκείνοι και αυτό γίνεται μόνο με τη δική μας ενεργή συμμετοχή.

Γι' αυτό δώστε τα στοιχεία σας και συμμετέχεται στην επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας προς την On.

----------


## Nemessis

> Θα σε διαψευσει.


Μπορείς να το τεκμηριώσεις την αποψή σου, διότι απλά έτσι δεν μου λέει τίποτε.

----------


## manicx

Το triple play του ΟΤΕ το είδα σήμερα το πρωϊ να παίζει. Που και πως και λεπτομέρεις κλπ θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην πω. Το θέμα εδώ είναι το port forwarding στην ΟΝ.

----------


## Jazzer

Φίλοι του forum, είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι τα τωρινά δεδομένα της ΟΝ θα ανατραπούν πολύ σύντομα, ή τουλάχιστον θα αναπροσαρμοστούν. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός. Οι ακυρώσεις, τα μηνύματα και παράπονά μας , αλλά κυρίως η επερχόμενη καταγγελία μας αποτελούν μοχλό πίεσης.

----------


## Nemessis

> Το triple play του ΟΤΕ το είδα σήμερα το πρωϊ να παίζει. Που και πως και λεπτομέρεις κλπ θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην πω. Το θέμα εδώ είναι το port forwarding στην ΟΝ.


Μην ξεχνάς πώς πιλοτικά όλα παίζουν μια χαρά και χωρίς πρόβλημα. Έτσι ήταν και στην
αρχή το ADSL του ΟΤΕ. 
Τελοσπάντον εχεις δίκιο πώς το θέμα εδώ είναι το port forwarding οπότε ας μην συνεχιστεί.

----------


## vskar

Εγώ έχω ζητήσει να μου ξεκαθαρίσουν τι θα γίνει με την πολιτική τους τελικά, για να ξέρω αν θα συνεχίσω κανονικά ή αν θα κάνω ακύρωση.  :Closed topic:  

Στέλνω και τα στοιχεία μου για τη διαμαρτυρία.  :One thumb up:  

Και το θέμα ασφάλεια είναι ΠΟΛΥ χειρότερο απ' ότι πίστευα όταν σας έλεγα για τον τυχόν κακόβουλο τεχνικό της ΟΝ. Ακούς εκεί ορθάνοιχτο web console...  :Lock:  
τσκ τσκ τσκ

----------


## adynaton

> Το triple play του ΟΤΕ το είδα σήμερα το πρωϊ να παίζει. Που και πως και λεπτομέρεις κλπ θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην πω. Το θέμα εδώ είναι το port forwarding στην ΟΝ.


Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ πιλοτικών λειτουργιών σε Lab και λειτουργιών υπό πραγματικές συνθήκες.

Για αυτό κράτα και μικρό καλάθι.

Να σε πληροφορήσω ότι και το πιλοτικό της ON καλά έπαιζε. :Wink:  Αποδείχτηκε όμως στις πραγματικές συνθήκες ότι δεν έλαβαν υπόψη τις ανάγκες των πελατών για απεριόριστο και όχι βασικό internet. Έτσι κινδυνεύουν να καταστήσουν ανενεργό το triple play....

----------


## lariser

Τί σημασία έχει τώρα αν θα βγάλει triple play υπηρεσία ο ΟΤΕ. 
Τώρα με άλλο τσουρουφλιζόμαστε...

----------


## manicx

> Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ πιλοτικών λειτουργιών σε Lab και λειτουργιών υπό πραγματικές συνθήκες.
> 
> Για αυτό κράτα και μικρό καλάθι.
> 
> Να σε πληροφορήσω ότι και το πιλοτικό της ON καλά έπαιζε. Αποδείχτηκε όμως στις πραγματικές συνθήκες ότι δεν έλαβαν υπόψη τις ανάγκες των πελατών για απεριόριστο και όχι βασικό internet. Έτσι κινδυνεύουν να καταστήσουν ανενεργό το triple play....


Άλλο ποιότητα και άλλο οργάνωση. Μπορεί το πιλοτικό της ΟΝ να παίζει το ίδιο καλά με το κανονικό προϊόν σε ότι αφορά την ποιότητα. Το πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ δεν είναι η ποιότητα αλλά η υποδομή και η οργάνωση αλλά και η παραπληροφόρηση του πελάτη. Από την αρχή το είχαν σχεδιασμένο και απλά δεν μίλαγαν γιατί κοίταξαν να τσεπώσουν από τα 'κορόϊδα' που μόνο κορόϊδα δεν είναι. Εδώ όταν φτάνει ο άνθρωπος από το cs να σου λέει, 'Μα καλά τόσο σημαντικό είναι το firewall και το port forwarding' τι του λες; Μπορεί στην ΟΝ να ανοίξουν πρόσβαση σε πόρτες/firewall και να βλέπεις και TV (σε MPEG2) μια χαρά, αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί ότι η υποδομή τους έχει στηριχθεί στην κοροϊδία και την παραπληροφόρηση. Και αν έκαναν μαλαγανιά σήμερα, τίποτε δεν τους αποτρέπει να την κάνουν και αύριο.

----------


## rdaniel

> Δεν συμφωνώ...
> 
> Θα ακυρώσουμε 200-300 που είμαστε εδώ... και τι έγινε;;;
> 
> ...
> 
> Για μένα πρέπει να ενταθεί η πίεση προς την ΟΝ να αλλάξει την πολιτική της...


Συμφωνώ κι εγώ. Το θέμα είναι να αλλάξει την πολιτική της, εξάλλου για αυτό συμμετέχω στην διαμαρτυρία, μια και δεν έχω κάνει αίτηση. Το σκεφτόμουν όμως να κάνω, και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτό που βλέπω. Επιπλέον, αν το αφήσουμε να περάσει έτσι, άλλα να υπόσχεται κάποιος και στην πορεία να ανακαλύπτεις τους αστερίσκους, και επιπλέον να φορτώνεσαι κάτι τρύπες ασφαλείασ ΝΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ (μετά συγχωρήσεως!!!  :Razz: ) τι σας κάνει να πιστεύετε ότι δεν θα ανοίξει η όρεξη και των υπόλοιπων παρόχων;  :Wink: 

Οπότε, να προλάβουμε από τώρα, αντί να τρέχουμε μετά! (όλοι μας ... )

----------


## rdaniel

> Άλλο τι έκανε. Τώρα μιλάμε για νέα υποδομή και τεχνολογίες.


Ε, ας το δούμε κι εδώ είμαστε. Τόσοκαιρό δε φωνάζουμε ότι ο ΟΤΕ με την πολιτική του δι΄ψχνει τον κόσμο προς τους εναλλακτικούς; Άμα στρώσει και μας εξυπηρετεί, No problem. Το θέμα είναι να ΠΕΙΣΕΙ ότι έχει αλλάξει τακτική και σέβεται τον πελάτη και τις υπηρεσίες που αυτός πληρώνει.

Αυτό θα θέλαμε να κάνει και η ΟΝ, και κάθε ΟΝ, αλλά φευ! Από τη Σκύλλα στη Χάριβδη πάμε !  :Sad:  Ευτυχώς που η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία!  :Wink: 




> Φίλοι του forum, είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι τα τωρινά δεδομένα της ΟΝ θα ανατραπούν πολύ σύντομα, ή τουλάχιστον θα αναπροσαρμοστούν. Και ο λόγος είναι απλός. Οι ακυρώσεις, τα μηνύματα και παράπονά μας , αλλά κυρίως η επερχόμενη καταγγελία μας αποτελούν μοχλό πίεσης.


Αμήν και πότε!  :Wink:  Μπας και να κάνουμε και κανένα ευχέλαιο;! : :Laughing:

----------


## andreasp

> Ξέρεις πόσα είναι τα έξοδα μιας αγωγής για να πάρεις τα 65 Ε?


2.9 ευρω μαζι με τον φακελο δικαστικου.
Απαιτήσεις μέχρι 1500ευρω (500.000δρχ) ειναι μικροδιαφορες.
Τα εξοδα ειναι ελαχιστα.
Εχω καταθέσει πολλές αγωγες μικροδιαφορών για πελάτες που μου εφαγαν λεφτα.
Παντα χωρίς δικηγόρο, αρκει να μπορείς να εκφράζεσε σχετικα καλά στον γραπτό λόγο, και φυσικα μεθάυριο στο δικαστήριο.

----------


## Jazzer

Ας μην σκεφτόμαστε δικαστήρια και προσφυγές. Το παιχνίδι παίζεται ακόμα από την πλευρά μας και πάμε καλά. Η καταγγελία με πρωτοβουλία αρκετών από εμάς είναι επιβεβλημένη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## tony montana

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κάποιον που να έχει αυτό το κωλοPirelli αλλά οχι απο την ΟΝ, αγορασμένο(λες να αγόρασε κανένας αυτό το πράμα) να μας δώσει τα URL που αφορούν το ΝΑΤ γιατί στην ουσία αυτά τα link μας κρύβει η ΟΝ

----------


## yiapap

> Άλλο ποιότητα και άλλο οργάνωση. Μπορεί το πιλοτικό της ΟΝ να παίζει το ίδιο καλά με το κανονικό προϊόν σε ότι αφορά την ποιότητα. Το πρόβλημα με την ΟΝ δεν είναι η ποιότητα αλλά η υποδομή και η οργάνωση αλλά και η παραπληροφόρηση του πελάτη.


Mα... στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου μιλάς για σχοινί; 
Που είναι η υποδομή του ΟΤΕ; Με 10pps μιλάμε για υποδομή; 
Που είναι η οργάνωση; Ακόμη πληρώνει πρόστιμα! Για να αναβαθμίσει ένα DSLAM που σέρνεται του παίρνει μήνες!
Περισσότερη παραπληροφόρηση από τον τραγωδοποιό (όχι δεν έχω ορθογραφικό) που έπαιζε online games και έστελνε/έπαιρνε mp3 σε δευτερόλεπτα υπάρχει; Για να μην αναφέρω τις καλονές που έπεφταν από... το ταβάνι ή τα προκλητικά σλόγκαν του τύπου "και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μετακομίσετε".

Δεν θέλω να κάνω το συνήγορο της On αλλά ο ΟΤΕ είναι πρώτος διδάξας σε όλα αυτά!

Και όπως σου λένε παραπάνω... άλλο το πιλοτικό άλλο το πραγματικό. Και το ADSL στο πιλοτικό επί δύο συναπτά έτη μια χαρά έπαιζε σε πληροφορώ!

----------


## Silent Air

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κάποιον που να έχει αυτό το κωλοPirelli αλλά οχι απο την ΟΝ, αγορασμένο(λες να αγόρασε κανένας αυτό το πράμα) να μας δώσει τα URL που αφορούν το ΝΑΤ γιατί στην ουσία αυτά τα link μας κρύβει η ΟΝ


Χλωμο το κόβω....

----------


## harris

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κάποιον που να έχει αυτό το κωλοPirelli αλλά οχι απο την ΟΝ, αγορασμένο(λες να αγόρασε κανένας αυτό το πράμα) να μας δώσει τα URL που αφορούν το ΝΑΤ γιατί στην ουσία αυτά τα link μας κρύβει η ΟΝ


Λογικά, και να έχεις το direct link σ'αυτή τη σελίδα του ρούτερ σου, θα αρνηθεί να την ανοίξει ζητώντας username/password  :Thinking:

----------


## Mean Machine

Εχω κανει και γω αιτηση και ευτυχως που ειστε εσεις και μου ανοιξατε τα ματια,ξερετε ομως ποσοι χιλιαδες ειναι σαν και μενα που δεν διαβαζουν ομως το adslgr?
Γιατι δεν ξεκινατε και ενα e-mail ,κατι σαν chain letter ,και να δεις σε μια-δυο μερες πως εχει ενημερωθει η μιση ελλαδα για τα κολπα τις ΟΝ
Και ας τουε μετα να τρεχουν και να μην φτανουν

----------


## Jazzer

> Εχω κανει και γω αιτηση και ευτυχως που ειστε εσεις και μου ανοιξατε τα ματια,ξερετε ομως ποσοι χιλιαδες ειναι σαν και μενα που δεν διαβαζουν ομως το adslgr?
> Γιατι δεν ξεκινατε και ενα e-mail ,κατι σαν chain letter ,και να δεις σε μια-δυο μερες πως εχει ενημερωθει η μιση ελλαδα για τα κολπα τις ΟΝ
> Και ας τουε μετα να τρεχουν και να μην φτανουν


Δυστυχώς φίλε Mean Machine, αν εξαιρέσεις όλους εμάς που ψαχνόμαστε και έχουμε και λίγο τρέλλα με αυτά, ο υπόλοιπος κοσμάκης δεν ενημερώνεται και δεν γνωρίζει καλά τι γίνεται με τα κόλπα των παρόχων.
Οι "κωτσοβολοπελάτες" και οι "χοντρές του connex" πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να ενημερωθούν ? Δεν είμαι σίγουρος... :Thinking:

----------


## Mean Machine

Ισως και να εχεις δικιο,παντως νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται καθε κωτσοβολοπελατης να διαβασει και να μαθει με τεχνικουε ορους τις π....ες τις ΟΝ,απλα να ξερει οτι δεν ειναι τοσο απλα και ασφαλη τα πραγματα οπως νομιζει

δεν ξερω τι να πω εχω τσαντιστει παρα πολυ με την κατασταση,ειμαι στο τσακ και γω να ακυρωσω

----------


## harris

> Ισως και να εχεις δικιο,παντως νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται καθε κωτσοβολοπελατης να διαβασει και να μαθει με τεχνικουε ορους τις π....ες τις ΟΝ,απλα να ξερει οτι δεν ειναι τοσο απλα και ασφαλη τα πραγματα οπως νομιζει


Και ποιος θα τον ενημερώσει γι'αυτό; Ο πωλητής;

Θέλεις να το χοντρύνω λίγο;

Αν φάει μερικές καταγγελίες στην ΕΕΤΤ και στην ΑΠΠΔ από όλους εσάς η ΟΝ, με κύριο θέμα το πρόβλημα τον κίνδυνο υποκλοπής προσωπικών στοιχείων από τις πρακτικές της εταιρείας, θα έπρεπε και οι δύο αρχές να επιβάλουν το προσωρινό σφράγισμα της εταιρείας μέχρι να αλλάξει την πρακτική της;  :Whistle: 

Αλλά... edo einai balkania  :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Ισως και να εχεις δικιο,παντως νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται καθε κωτσοβολοπελατης να διαβασει και να μαθει με τεχνικουε ορους τις π....ες τις ΟΝ,απλα να ξερει οτι δεν ειναι τοσο απλα και ασφαλη τα πραγματα οπως νομιζει
> 
> δεν ξερω τι να πω εχω τσαντιστει παρα πολυ με την κατασταση,ειμαι στο τσακ και γω να ακυρωσω


Αλήθεια παιδιά,  κάνετε σύγκριση με τον απλό κόσμο με εσάς;
υποθέτω οτι όλοι έχουμε ενα   know how παραπάνω,  
τα  modem  που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο,  αλήθεια ξέρετε πόσα έχουν ανοιχτά το  web interface  απο το wan  side;   
Πόσοι χρήστες θα σκεφτουν οτι πρέπει να αλλάξουν κωδικό;
Μήπως τα  usb modem  που γίναν πατάτακια  σε μηχάνημα χωρίς firewall;

Τόσοι και τόσοι φώναξαν εδω στο φόρουμ γιατί η ΟΤΕνετ  κλείδωσε κάποιες πόρτες,  μακάρι να το κάναν και άλλοι πάροχοι,  (όχι οτι με πειράζει μιας και η δουλεία μου είναι να φιάχνω τις ζημειες που κάνει η πρόσβαση στο Internet    σαν να πηγαίνεις στην συγρού  γυμνός και να σκύβεις να πιάσεις το   20λεπτο)

Θα ήθελα πολύ κάποιον χρηστη  που έχει  pireli  Και ον  να κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές  για να δούμε τι έχουν ανοιχτό




> Mα... στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου μιλάς για σχοινί; 
> Που είναι η υποδομή του ΟΤΕ; Με 10pps μιλάμε για υποδομή; 
> Που είναι η οργάνωση; Ακόμη πληρώνει πρόστιμα! Για να αναβαθμίσει ένα DSLAM που σέρνεται του παίρνει μήνες!
> Περισσότερη παραπληροφόρηση από τον τραγωδοποιό (όχι δεν έχω ορθογραφικό) που έπαιζε online games και έστελνε/έπαιρνε mp3 σε δευτερόλεπτα υπάρχει; Για να μην αναφέρω τις καλονές που έπεφταν από... το ταβάνι ή τα προκλητικά σλόγκαν του τύπου "και χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μετακομίσετε".
> 
> Δεν θέλω να κάνω το συνήγορο της On αλλά ο ΟΤΕ είναι πρώτος διδάξας σε όλα αυτά!
> 
> Και όπως σου λένε παραπάνω... άλλο το πιλοτικό άλλο το πραγματικό. Και το ADSL στο πιλοτικό επί δύο συναπτά έτη μια χαρά έπαιζε σε πληροφορώ!




Off Topic



Τουλάχιστον έχεις adsl, έτσι δεν είναι;
Αλήθεια  αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε υποχρεώση για   χονδρική και έδινε μονο   conn-x  τι πακέτα θα είχες;
Ναι ξέχασα  οι αλλοί ψάχνουν πελάτες (για να έχουν λίστα προς πώληση)  και μαζέυουν κόσμο
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έκανε οτι κάποιοι  αλλοι να σου πεί ξέρεις δεν έχω πορτες στο δικό μου αλλά θα σε βάλω  στου ΟΤΕ πχ
Μπορεί να το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αυτό;
Ακόμα συγκρίνεις   triple play,  με το απλό adsl,  καμία σχέση,  μην ξεχνάς οτι στο  tv  συνήθως ο video server  είναι στο dslam,  δεν έχει να περάσει,  dslam,  atm, bbras, second atm,  isp, aix,  international

Και ναι,  είναι χωρίς να χρειαστεί να μετακομίσεις,  και θα υπάρχει και αύριο οχί σαν κάποιους  που ξαφνικά είπαν  σας περνάμε σε ΑΡΥΣ  (γιατί έχουν επιλογή ακόμα)

----------


## Νικαετός

> Θα ήθελα πολύ κάποιον χρηστη που έχει pireli Και ον να κάνουμε κάποιες δοκιμές για να δούμε τι έχουν ανοιχτό


Σπύρο, αν βάλω το πιρέλλι πάνω στη σύνδεσή μου της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, μπορούμε να δούμε τίποτα λες??(Για το εσωτερικό δίκτυο εννοώ)

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Σπύρο, αν βάλω το πιρέλλι πάνω στη σύνδεσή μου της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ, μπορούμε να δούμε τίποτα λες??(Για το εσωτερικό δίκτυο εννοώ)


Νίκο πάει και η Τετάρτη κι ακόμα τίποτα;  :Thinking:

----------


## Νικαετός

Μέχρι την Παρασκευή Harris, μέχρι την Παρασκευή  :Wink:

----------


## Jazzer

> Μέχρι την Παρασκευή Harris, μέχρι την Παρασκευή


Με το καλό να τελειώσει η ταλαιπωρία σου :Smile:

----------


## N3ptun3

> Αλλα το θεμα ειναι πως εκει λειτουργουσαν τα παντα κανονικα, και τορρεντ και DC++ ακομη κι εξω απο το δυκτιο της FW.
> Επισης δεν ειχες προβληματα με την προσωπικη σου ασφαλεια και τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα.
> Γιατι πολυ απλα δεν εκανε κανεις remote administration στο ρουτερ.


Avvocato το λες από προσωπική εμπειρία ? Είχες ADSL ή Fibra ?

Γιατί εγώ είχα DC και Adunanza Emule ΜΟΝΟ ... δηλαδή έβλεπα μόνο άλλους χρήστες της FW. Απο ασφάλεια ? Σουροτήρι ....




> Δεν συμφωνώ...
> 
> Θα ακυρώσουμε 200-300 που είμαστε εδώ... και τι έγινε;;;


akrato σου διαφεύγει η έννοια δυσφήμηση/διαφήμηση από στομα σε στόμα ....

εάν ο καθένας πει σε έναν δικο του "μη μπλεκεις με τη ΟΝ " ... και στη συνεχεια αυτος πει σε καποιον αλλο ... "καποιος δικος μου που ειναι γνωστης μου ειπε να μη βαλουμε ΟΝ " ....

τι λες έγινε κάτι ή δεν έγινε ? τους νοιαζει ή δεν τους νοιαζει ?  :Wink:

----------


## jded

> Αλήθεια παιδιά,  κάνετε σύγκριση με τον απλό κόσμο με εσάς;
> υποθέτω οτι όλοι έχουμε ενα   know how παραπάνω,  
> τα  modem  που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο,  αλήθεια ξέρετε πόσα έχουν ανοιχτά το  web interface  απο το wan  side;   
> Πόσοι χρήστες θα σκεφτουν οτι πρέπει να αλλάξουν κωδικό;
> Μήπως τα  usb modem  που γίναν πατάτακια  σε μηχάνημα χωρίς firewall;


Ναι αλλά είναι τελείως διαφορετικό να είσαι απροστάτευτος επειδή έχεις άγνοια, αλλά να έχεις την επιλογή να φωνάξεις ένα τεχνικό να στο φτιάξει ή να έχεις τις γνώσεις οπότε και να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου, με το να σου λένε το έχω κλειδωμένο για την ασφάλειά σου, να μην έχεις επιλογή να το φτιάξεις, και να είναι και ξέφραγο αμπέλι με βασικό υπαίτιο τον provider. 

Μη κάνουμε συμψηφισμούς που δε γίνονται με τίποτα...

Ερώτηση. Εμπιστεύεσαι εσύ την ΟΝ μετά από αυτά που έχουμε διαβάσει για την ασφάλεια του οικιακού σου δικτύου? Δηλαδή αν η ΟΝ παγιώσει αυτή τη τακτική με κλειδωμένο το router θα έβαζες ποτέ ή θα συμβούλευες κάποιον να βάλει χωρίς να αλλάξει router?

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Τουλάχιστον έχεις adsl, έτσι δεν είναι;
> Αλήθεια  αν ο ΟΤΕ δεν είχε υποχρεώση για   χονδρική και έδινε μονο   conn-x  τι πακέτα θα είχες;
> Ναι ξέχασα  οι αλλοί ψάχνουν πελάτες (για να έχουν λίστα προς πώληση)  και μαζέυουν κόσμο
> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν έκανε οτι κάποιοι  αλλοι να σου πεί ξέρεις δεν έχω πορτες στο δικό μου αλλά θα σε βάλω  στου ΟΤΕ πχ
> Μπορεί να το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ αυτό;
> ...




Off Topic


		Ναι, εν έτη 2007 έχω ADSL! Ουάου!
Δε βλέπω πως δε θα είχε υποχρέωση να δίνει χονδρική. Αλλά αν θες να παίξουμε αυτό το σενάριο τότε θα είχα 10Mbps FTTH γιατί θα είχαν μπει στο παιχνίδι μεγάλοι εναλλακτικοί. Με σενάρια Ε.Φ. δεν μπορούμε να εξάγουμε συμπεράσματα.
Όχι δεν μπορεί γιατί ο ΟΤΕ είναι η μόνη ΣΙΑ. Αν αύριο γίνει ΣΙΑ π.χ. η On τότε πιθανά θα αναγκαστεί να κάνει το ίδιο προς τον ΟΤΕ ή προς τις μη-ΣΙΑ εταιρείες.
Ο video server είναι στο DSLAM? Μήπως εννοείς στον BRAS? Δεν νομίζω να έχουν έναν video server σε κάθε DSLAM, βέβαια με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Όσο για τη μετακόμιση... Γιατί παίζεις με τον πόνο μου; Να σου ξαναβγάλω το SNR και το attenuation μου;  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Off Topic





> Ο video server είναι στο DSLAM? Μήπως εννοείς στον BRAS? Δεν νομίζω να έχουν έναν video server σε κάθε DSLAM, βέβαια με κάθε επιφύλαξη.


O video server μπορεί ναναι δίπλα στο DSLAΜ (γιαυτό θέλουμε IP Dslams), ή στον BBRAS. Aνάλογα με την περίπτωση. πχ σε ένα DSLAM με 1000+ πόρτες triple play, δεν θές να μεταφέρεται όλο το video content μέσω των γραμμών μέχρι τον πάροχο! ο τοπικός video serveρ λειτουργεί ως proxy για να κάνει cache το video content και να μην φορτώνονται οι γραμμές. Απο την άλλη, εαν έχεις ένα μικρό dslam, πχ 32 πόρτες , δεν συμφέρει να στήσεις υποδομή εκεί στο dslam για video server. Εξαρτάται απο την τεχνολογία, το μέγεθος του DSLAM και πόσες πόρτες σε 3play έχεις... Πάντως η τεχνολογία με τον video server στο DSLAM είναι πρόσφατη απο ότι θυμάμαι... 


EDIT: Δεν μπορούν να σου βάλουν κάτι τέτοιο, έστω με δική σου χρέωση, να μην έχεις πρόβλημα;

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 EDIT: Δεν μπορούν να σου βάλουν κάτι τέτοιο, έστω με δική σου χρέωση, να μην έχεις πρόβλημα;




Off Topic


		Nαι ναι... Κάτσε να βρω ποιό είναι το ζεύγος μου σκαρφαλώνοντας στους υπέργειους στύλους και μετά να τραβήξω μια μπαλαντέζα από κανέναν γείτονα. Μη σου πω το γέλιο που θα πέσει αν πάω να το προτείνω στον ΟΤΕ  :Razz:

----------


## anon

Off Topic


		 Tροφοδοσία μπορείς να δώσεις remotely με ένα απλό ζεύγος, αρκει να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο (νομίζω 45v σαν τα POE). Τώρα με τις καλες σχέσεις που έχεις με τον ΟΤΕ, νομίζω ότι θα τσακιστούν να σε εξυπηρετήσουν, ειδικά εαν συμφωνήσεις να μην τον κακολογείς, αλλα να τον εξυμνείς  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  Φυσικά υπάρχουν πάντα και τα πλάγια μέσα  :Wink:  Ως multitooth θάπρεπε να ξέρεις.....

----------


## artlovergr

Up dated News Μίλησα πρίν απο λίγο με την ΟΝ στο 6161 με κάποιον κύριο (Έχω κρατήσει το ο Όνομά του) ο οποίος με κάλεσε και χθες για να με ενημερώσει για την φορητότητα.
Του μετέφερα την δυσαρέσκεια μου για την αδυναμία απο μέρους των χρηστών πλήρους παραμετροποίησης στον εξοπλισμό που προσφέρουν του είπα κια για το κενό ασφαλείας (ο Οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν υπάρχει τετοιο ενδεχόμενο) Και στο τέλος της επικοινωνίας μας μου επισήμανε πως :
*ΟΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ P2P ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ Voip ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ , ΓΙΑ ON-LINE GAMING  ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ REMOTE ADMINISTRATION EINAI ANOIXTEΣ KAI AYTA TA ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!!!*
Σήμερα του ζήτησα να μου το στείλει αυτό εγγράφως γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να δεσμευτώ για 12 μήνες με μια εταιρεία η οποία μου δίνει 10 mbps αλλα όχι χωρίς περιορισμούς στο πως να τα χρισημοποιήσω
Μου είπε πως θα μιλήσει με τον προιστάμενό του για να μου το στείλλουν εγγράφως θα δείξει

----------


## mpamparos

Αυτο εγραψα πως μου'χαν πει κι εμενα...

----------


## baltazar1999

> Up dated News Μίλησα πρίν απο λίγο με την ΟΝ στο 6161 με κάποιον κύριο (Έχω κρατήσει το ο Όνομά του) ο οποίος με κάλεσε και χθες για να με ενημερώσει για την φορητότητα.
> Του μετέφερα την δυσαρέσκεια μου για την αδυναμία απο μέρους των χρηστών πλήρους παραμετροποίησης στον εξοπλισμό που προσφέρουν του είπα κια για το κενό ασφαλείας (ο Οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν υπάρχει τετοιο ενδεχόμενο) Και στο τέλος της επικοινωνίας μας μου επισήμανε πως :
> *ΟΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ P2P ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ Voip ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ , ΓΙΑ ON-LINE GAMING  ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ REMOTE ADMINISTRATION EINAI ANOIXTEΣ KAI AYTA TA ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!!!*
> Σήμερα του ζήτησα να μου το στείλει αυτό εγγράφως γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να δεσμευτώ για 12 μήνες με μια εταιρεία η οποία μου δίνει 10 mbps αλλα όχι χωρίς περιορισμούς στο πως να τα χρισημοποιήσω
> Μου είπε πως θα μιλήσει με τον προιστάμενό του για να μου το στείλλουν εγγράφως θα δείξει


Και που ξερουνε ποιες πορτες χρησιμοποιουν τα προγραμματα αυτα δηλαδη?
Καθε game χρησιμοποιει και αλλη πορτα για να παιξει και επισης σε διαφορα προγραμματα torrents δηλωνεις εσυ ποια πορτα θελεις. Λιγο μπαρουφα μου φαινεται το παραπανω.
Απο οτι θυμαμαι ο χρηστης dreamgr ειπε οτι ειχε προβλημα με torrents.

----------


## manicx

> Up dated News Μίλησα πρίν απο λίγο με την ΟΝ στο 6161 με κάποιον κύριο (Έχω κρατήσει το ο Όνομά του) ο οποίος με κάλεσε και χθες για να με ενημερώσει για την φορητότητα.
> Του μετέφερα την δυσαρέσκεια μου για την αδυναμία απο μέρους των χρηστών πλήρους παραμετροποίησης στον εξοπλισμό που προσφέρουν του είπα κια για το κενό ασφαλείας (ο Οποίος με διαβεβαίωσε πως δεν υπάρχει τετοιο ενδεχόμενο) Και στο τέλος της επικοινωνίας μας μου επισήμανε πως :
> *ΟΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ P2P ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ Voip ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΕΣ , ΓΙΑ ON-LINE GAMING  ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ REMOTE ADMINISTRATION EINAI ANOIXTEΣ KAI AYTA TA ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ!!!!*
> Σήμερα του ζήτησα να μου το στείλει αυτό εγγράφως γιατί αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να δεσμευτώ για 12 μήνες με μια εταιρεία η οποία μου δίνει 10 mbps αλλα όχι χωρίς περιορισμούς στο πως να τα χρισημοποιήσω
> Μου είπε πως θα μιλήσει με τον προιστάμενό του για να μου το στείλλουν εγγράφως θα δείξει


 :ROFL:  Οτι πιο αστείο έχω ακούσει εδώ και μέρες. Δηλαδή, αν εγώ θέλω πόρτες ανοιχτές για 10 προγράμματα, θα πάρω δώρο και ανοιχτές πόρτες για άλλα 1000; Ο ορισμός του security

----------


## artlovergr

Μου είπε πως παίρνω τηλέφωνο και ανοίγω όποια πόρτα θέλω (τότε ποιός ο λόγος να απασχολώ το τεχνικό τμήμα τον ρώτησα εφ όσον μου ανοίγουν όποια πόρτα και αν ζητήσω απάντηση η πολιτική της εταιρείας είναι αυτή)
Αλλά P2P προγράματα κύριε και Voip θα παίζουν κανονικά 
Αυτά μου είπε αυτά μεταφέρω

----------


## yiapap

> Και που ξερουνε ποιες πορτες χρησιμοποιουν τα προγραμματα αυτα δηλαδη?
> Καθε game χρησιμοποιει και αλλη πορτα για να παιξει και επισης σε διαφορα προγραμματα torrents δηλωνεις εσυ ποια πορτα θελεις. Λιγο μπαρουφα μου φαινεται το παραπανω.
> Απο οτι θυμαμαι ο χρηστης dreamgr ειπε οτι ειχε προβλημα με torrents.


Mα δε χρειάζεται να το δηλώσεις! Αφού οι τεχνικοί της On ξέρουν ακριβώς τι προγράμματα έχεις εγκατεστημένα στον Η/Υ σου! :ROFL:  

Πέραν της πλάκας πάντως... Κάτι τέτοιες απαντήσεις πραγματικά κινούνται στα όρια της γελοιότητας.
Ας πούμε ότι θα έχουν ανοιχτή την 1234 και την 1235 για το Χ-p2p.
Σε ποιό εσωτερικό IP θα τις προωθούν;;;; (ναι, ναι ξεχάσα ξέρουν ΚΑΙ τα εσωτερικά IP  :Whistle:  )
Αύριο που θα βάλω το Ψ-voip στο νέο μου laptop, πως αυτοί θα έχουν εκ των προτέρων τι πόρτες έχει το Ψ-voip και τι IP *ΘΑ* έχει το νέο μου laptop.

Δηλαδή έλεος με αυτή την... άγνοια να την πω... παραπλάνηση να την πω... γελοιότητα να την πω... Πάντως ότι και να την πω... λίγο είναι!  :Evil:

----------


## baltazar1999

> Μου είπε πως παίρνω τηλέφωνο και ανοίγω όποια πόρτα θέλω (τότε ποιός ο λόγος να απασχολώ το τεχνικό τμήμα τον ρώτησα εφ όσον μου ανοίγουν όποια πόρτα και αν ζητήσω απάντηση η πολιτική της εταιρείας είναι αυτή)
> Αλλά P2P προγράματα κύριε και Voip θα παίζουν κανονικά 
> Αυτά μου είπε αυτά μεταφέρω


Αυτα που λες τα γνωριζουμε ηδη φιλε μου. Αλλα εμεις δεν γουσταρουμε θυρωρους στην γραμμη μας. Για αυτο γινεται ολο το νταβαντουρι.

----------


## harris

> Οτι πιο αστείο έχω ακούσει εδώ και μέρες. Δηλαδή, αν εγώ θέλω πόρτες ανοιχτές για 10 προγράμματα, θα πάρω δώρο και ανοιχτές πόρτες για άλλα 1000; Ο ορισμός του security


Γιατί; Σε χαλάει ρε; Δε λες που σε γλυτώνουν κι από τον κόπο να ανοίγεις πόρτες!  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

Καλά, θέλουν και τα λένε αυτά, ή τους ξεφεύγουν;!  :Thumb down:

----------


## artlovergr

> Αυτα που λες τα γνωριζουμε ηδη φιλε μου. Αλλα εμεις δεν γουσταρουμε θυρωρους στην γραμμη μας. Για αυτο γινεται ολο το νταβαντουρι.


Το ξέρω γι' αυτό και υπέγραψα την καταγγελία κ γι αυτό τους έχω πρήξει στα εμεηλ και στα τηλέφωνα όχι για να δώ το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ αλλα για το τί θα γίνει μ αυτήν την κατάπτυστη πρακτική

----------


## vskar

> Το ξέρω γι' αυτό και υπέγραψα την καταγγελία κ γι αυτό τους έχω πρήξει στα εμεηλ και στα τηλέφωνα όχι για να δώ το πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ αλλα για το τί θα γίνει μ αυτήν την κατάπτυστη πρακτική


Σου έχουν απαντήσει στα email? Εγώ έστειλα το πρώτο την περασμένη Παρασκευή (16/3), και το δεύτερο (κάτι υπενθύμηση για το προηγούμενο) και!!!!!!

ΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΚΑ....
...
...
...
...
...
...με Κάιρο... @|@

----------


## jded

> ΝΑΙ ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΚΑ....
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...με Κάιρο... @|@


Και το Κάιρο είναι ΟΝ?  :ROFL:

----------


## manicx

> Και το Κάιρο είναι ΟΝ?


Στην καθαρεύουσα ΚάιρΟΝ δεν λέμε;

----------


## grphoto

Βρε παιδια, δειτε το λιγο διαφορετικα, οι ανθρωποι θελουν να βοηθησουν, να βοηθησουν τα ατομα που δεν ξερουν, να τους ανοιξουν τις πορτες για αυτους.
Η εταιρια ειναι πρωτοπορα στο τομεα και εσεις την κακολογειται.  :Whistle:

----------


## yiapap

Sorry ρε παιδιά... 
Αλλά όλη αυτή η φιλολογία που η OnTelecoms και οι τεχνικοί της θα ξέρουν εκ των προτέρων ποιές πόρτες θα ανοίξουν για ποιές εφαρμογές και σε ποια ip θα προωθούν αυτές τις πόρτες...
*μου θύμισε έναν άλλον ήρωα που πάντα ξέρει τι θέλουμε να κάνουμε και είναι πάντα στη διάθεσή μας να βοηθήσει!*

*Spoiler:*





(συγγνώμη για το Αγγλικό αυτή την εικόνα βρήκα   :Redface:  )

----------


## Terasgr

> Sorry ρε παιδιά... 
> Αλλά όλη αυτή η φιλολογία που η OnTelecoms και οι τεχνικοί της θα ξέρουν εκ των προτέρων ποιές πόρτες θα ανοίξουν για ποιές εφαρμογές και σε ποια ip θα προωθούν αυτές τις πόρτες...
> *μου θύμισε έναν άλλον ήρωα που πάντα ξέρει τι θέλουμε να κάνουμε και είναι πάντα στη διάθεσή μας να βοηθήσει!*
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## 29gk

Να υποθέσω πως η *ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ*  της ON δεν περιορίζεται στον ρούτερ ?

Να υποθέσω πως από την στιγμή που έχουν την δυνατότητα να δουν το τοπικό μου δίκτυο, αρχεία κτλ θα με βοηθήσουν και στην δημιουργια του spreadsheet που παρακολουθεί τα οικονομικά - λογιστικά μου και στο οποίο έχω "κολλήσει" ?

Να υποθέσω πως αν ο Ολυμπιακός βάλει γκολ και η γυναίκα- φίλη μου βλέπει το άλλο κανάλι θα με ειδοποιήσουν ? Θα μου κάνει και μένα δωράκια η ΑGB αφού θα μπορούν ενδεχομένως να ξέρουν τι βλέπω?

Να υποθέσω πως όταν τσακώνομαι στο τηλέφωνο με τον φίλο μου, ένας "πορτιέρης" θα μεσολαβήσει να τα βρούμε?

Θέλω να πω πως τα ασαφή συμβόλαια ή η άγνοιά τους από την μεριά του πελάτη αλλά και η καταφανής παραβίαση της ιδιωτικότητας δεν είναι εύκολο να περιοριστούν αλλά ούτε και να ελεγχθούν. Είτε υπάρχουν είτε όχι. Το γκρι χρώμα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις δεν είναι αποδεκτό.

----------


## mpregos

Κατσε να κάνουμε ένα ρεζουμε γιατι διαβάζοντας τα πρωτα 10 ποστ αυτου του thread .......έχουν παρεξηγηθει(Πολύ πιο σωστά ΠΑΡΕΡΜΗΝΕΥΤΕΙ) πολλά πράγματα.
1ον)και κυριότερον *δεν κόβουν τα Ρ2Ρ*.Ξέρουμε όλοι την διαδικάσια που ισχυεί ,ΤΩΡΑ(και ελπίζω όχι για πολύ) για να ανοίξουν οι πόρτες(μην λέμε τα ιδια κ τα ίδια!!!!!)
2)Δεν κόβουν τα Ρ2Ρ
3)Δεν κόβουν τα Ρ2Ρ
4)Είναι δυσχρηστο π.χ VOIP,ανoίγω πόρτα,παίρνω τηλ,κλείνω πόρτα κ.τ.λ
5)Και,τέλος,ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΤΑ Ρ2Ρ

ΑΛΛΑ
βλέπουν το δίκτυο σου,τα shared files του δικτύου σου,και λίγο πιο ψαγμένος να είναι  ο άλλος μπαίνει μέσα κ στα σηκώνει όλα

----------


## yiapap

> Κατσε να κάνουμε ένα ρεζουμε γιατι διαβάζοντας τα πρωτα 10 ποστ αυτου του thread .......έχουν παρεξηγηθει(Πολύ πιο σωστά ΠΑΡΕΡΜΗΝΕΥΤΕΙ) πολλά πράγματα.
> 1ον)και κυριότερον *δεν κόβουν τα Ρ2Ρ*.Ξέρουμε όλοι την διαδικάσια που ισχυεί ,ΤΩΡΑ(και ελπίζω όχι για πολύ) για να ανοίξουν οι πόρτες(μην λέμε τα ιδια κ τα ίδια!!!!!)
> 2)Δεν κόβουν τα Ρ2Ρ
> 3)Δεν κόβουν τα Ρ2Ρ
> 4)Είναι δυσχρηστο π.χ VOIP,ανoίγω πόρτα,παίρνω τηλ,κλείνω πόρτα κ.τ.λ
> 5)Και,τέλος,ΔΕΝ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΤΑ Ρ2Ρ
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ
> βλέπουν το δίκτυο σου,τα shared files του δικτύου σου,και λίγο πιο ψαγμένος να είναι  ο άλλος μπαίνει μέσα κ στα σηκώνει όλα


*ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ:*
Όποιος ξέρει από 1-2 τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες ξέρει τι λέμε. Όποιος έχει διάθεση να μάθει διαβάζει το νήμα. Οι υπόλοιποι δεν μας απασχολούν!
Don't feed the trolls!

ΥΓ. Δηλαδή να υποθέσω ότι κόβουν τα p2p; :Razz:

----------


## DJFloor

Το γέλιο που έχω ρίξει στα τελευταία post με αποζημίωσε μετά από μια εβδομάδα φρίκης. Και όπως είχε πει και η princess θα λέμε και ανέκδοτα με τη πάρτι τους

----------


## Tem

στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα  :Razz:

----------


## princess

στου Pirelli την πορτα, παρε την πορτα και φυγε!

----------


## HitMan

Στο σπίτι του κρεμασμένου μιλάνε για πόρτες ρε Tem?  :Razz:

----------


## yiapap

Kι επειδή έχει ατονίσει λίγο αυτό το νήμα...
Να πως θα γίνει το Korean Amateur Hackers Party στον router σας και κατ'επέκταση στο δίκτυό σας!
ED2k link
Web link

ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΕ!

----------


## harris

> Kι επειδή έχει ατονίσει λίγο αυτό το νήμα...
> Να πως θα γίνει το Korean Amateur Hackers Party στον router σας και κατ'επέκταση στο δίκτυό σας!





> *harris*, δεν σας επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε αυτή τη σελίδα. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει για έναν από τους παρακάτω λόγους:


 :Whistle:  :Razz: 

Και το Web link δεν κατεβαίνει  :Sad:

----------


## Jazzer

> Και το Web link δεν κατεβαίνει


Βρέχει και γλυστράνε τα Pirelli, για αυτό !!! :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## harris

Off Topic


		Τελικά το Web link κατέβηκε, με ζόρια όμως...  :Wink:

----------


## mpregos

το κανει\ς που το κανεις το καλο...........πες μας και με τι να το κάνω αναπαραγωγή????????
μονο λόγια έχει

----------


## harris

> το κανει\ς που το κανεις το καλο...........πες μας και με τι να το κάνω αναπαραγωγή????????
> μονο λόγια έχει


Κατέβασε την τελευταία έκδοση του dvix και θα δεις και εικόνα  :Wink:

----------


## aMUSiC

με VLC παίζει μια χαρά..

----------


## DJFloor

Απολαύστε το και από ΥouTube
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghqGws9hdRQ*

----------


## manicx

Αυτά και καλή σας μέρα!  :ROFL:

----------


## mpregos

λοιπόν άλλαξα το gateway του ρουτερ ,άρα και την εσωτερική Ip του μηχανηματος σε 10.0.0.1
 και 10.0.0.10 αντίστοιχα
τώρα πού θέλω να ανοίξω στο dc++ τις πόρτες 1412 τι θα ζητήσω από την ΟΝ;
π.χ port forward στο 10.0.0.10 τις UDP & TCP 1412;

----------


## dream_GR

αν εχεις "καρφώσει" μια IP στο PC σου όπως λές 10.0.0.10 σε αυτή θα τους πέις να ανοίξουν την 1412 σε UDP/TCP. Καλό είναι η IP του PC να μην δίνεται απο τον DHCP του "Cinturatto" καθώς μπορεί να του καρφώσει και α δώσει άλλη διεύθυνση οπότε μετά πάπαλα ξανά απο την αρχή να τους παίρνεις τηλέφωνο...

Καλά το σκέφτηκαν πολύ αυτό το θέμα με τις πόρτες???

----------


## Νικαετός

Τελικά εσένα σου την άνοιξαν, ή ακόμα??

----------


## adynaton

> λοιπόν άλλαξα το gateway του ρουτερ ,άρα και την εσωτερική Ip του μηχανηματος σε 10.0.0.1
>  και 10.0.0.10 αντίστοιχα
> τώρα πού θέλω να ανοίξω στο dc++ τις πόρτες 1412 τι θα ζητήσω από την ΟΝ;
> π.χ port forward στο 10.0.0.10 τις UDP & TCP 1412;


 :ROFL:

----------


## dream_GR

> Τελικά εσένα σου την άνοιξαν, ή ακόμα??


μπουαχαχαχα!!!! To Cinturrato είναι στο κουτί του, οπότε πώς θα το ανοίξουν???? ακόμα περιμένω να με πάρουν τηλέφωνο να μου πούν δεν βρίσκουμε το μοντεμ σας κύριε??

Υπάρχουν δυο τινά

1) να πρέπει το cinturatto να είναι ΟΝ ώστε να μπούν μέσα με admin rights και να βάλουν την προώθηση.
2) να γίνεται η προώθηση απο το δίκτυο τους, αλλά εδώ πώς θα με βλέπουν εμένα? Εννοώ πώς θα βλέπουν το PC Μου? Αρα έτσι σημαινει οτι το PC μεσω του cinturatto φτάνει στο δίκτυο τους σαν να είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε Bridge Mode, δηλαδή σαν να είναι το PC μου μέρος του τοπικού τους δικτύου.... για να μπορεί να δουλέψει η προώθηση σωστά απο αυτούς?

Αρα αν το 2 ισχύει τότε ποιός μου λέει οτι το PC Μου και τα δεδομένα μου δεν είναι ξεφραγο αμπέλι??? :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## adynaton

dream_GR θα φωνάξουν τον Ιταλό guru που έχουν στο noc τους να κάνει login στο Linksys. :ROFL:

----------


## dream_GR

> dream_GR θα φωνάξουν τον Ιταλό guru που έχουν στο noc τους να κάνει login στο Linksys.


Hey Ragazzi donna tacha mae link-e-sys... or I al smasha ya facia... it is eeeeworking perfetto!!! :Cool:   :Worthy:   :Respekt: 




> Τελικά εσένα σου την άνοιξαν, ή ακόμα??


βρήκα την πόρτα του γκαράζ ανοικτή... το πρωί... κάποιο λάθος έκαναν!!!!  :Thumb down: 

προσθήκη νέου:

Μόλις δοκίμασα απο δύο providers (VIVO, ACN) να μπώ στο Cinturatto μέσω 91.132.2ΧΧ.ΧΧΧ (την IP που έχει πάρει η σύνδεση ΟΝ) και απο κανένα δεν με βάζει όπως στο παράδειγμα του Psyx. Δεν αμφιβάλω προς θεού το αποτέλεσμα του video που μας εδωσε απλά εκφράζω την σκέψη μήπως και έβαλαν φραγή στην πόρτα 8080????)

Υπάρχει κανένας γκουρού να μας δώσει τα φωτα του στο θεμα αυτό?

----------


## Terasgr

Εχω μια απορία. Οι πόρτες που σου ανοίγουν θα παραμένουν ανοιχτές επ'άπειρον ή θα τις κλείνουν μετά από κάποιο διάστημα και θα πρέπει να ξαναζητήσεις να τις ανοίξουν;

----------


## adynaton

> Μόλις δοκίμασα απο δύο providers (VIVO, ACN) να μπώ στο Cinturatto μέσω 91.132.2ΧΧ.ΧΧΧ (την IP που έχει πάρει η σύνδεση ΟΝ) και απο κανένα δεν με βάζει όπως στο παράδειγμα του Psyx. Δεν αμφιβάλω προς θεού το αποτέλεσμα του video που μας εδωσε απλά εκφράζω την σκέψη μήπως και έβαλαν φραγή στην πόρτα 8080????)
> 
> Υπάρχει κανένας γκουρού να μας δώσει τα φωτα του στο θεμα αυτό?


Την έχουν κλείσει από χθες την 8080. Αμέσως μόλις δημοσιοποίησε ο Psyx το θέμα και έγινε σούσουρο το άλλαξαν.

Αν μπορείς κάνε ένα test με τον Psyx για να διαπιστωθεί αν έχουν περιοριστεί σε ένα απλό κανόνα ip filtering που αποτρέπει μόνο της εκτός IP range της ΟΝ να συνδεθούν στην 8080.

Αν και νομίζω (ότι επειδή έχουν καεί στον χυλό και φυσάνε και το γιαούρτι) ότι θα έχουν μπλοκάρει τα connections στην 8080 και εντός του δικού τους ip range. Τουλάχιστον του ip range που διαθέτουν στους χρήστες. Τα μηχανήματα του Τεχνικού τους μπορεί να τα ρίχνουν σε συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι του ip range τους που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο IP Filtering Table του Pirelli. Που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν φαίνεται στο Web Interface που βλέπει ο πελάτης... :Whistle:

----------


## jded

> Εχω μια απορία. Οι πόρτες που σου ανοίγουν θα παραμένουν ανοιχτές επ'άπειρον ή θα τις κλείνουν μετά από κάποιο διάστημα και θα πρέπει να ξαναζητήσεις να τις ανοίξουν;


Καλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Αν τις ανοίξουν δε νομίζω να τις κλείνουν αλλά ... 
Αν σε πιθανό update του firmware του Pirelli χρειάζεται να γίνουν clear οι ρυθμίσεις, σιγά μη κάτσουν να σημειώσουν του καθένα τα settings σε χαρτί και να τα ξαναπεράσουν μετά το update...

----------


## anon

> Την έχουν κλείσει από χθες την 8080. Αμέσως μόλις δημοσιοποίησε ο Psyx το θέμα και έγινε σούσουρο το άλλαξαν.



Aρα, μπαινουν στο φόρουμ και διαβάζουν... Κρίμα που έχουν παρωπίδες...

----------


## IrmaRules

Λοιπόν νομίζω ότι βρήκα λύση για το Port Forwarding.
Θα ζητήσω να μου ανοίξουν όλες τις πόρτες με την λογική ότι διαθέτω software να κάνει αυτή την δουλειά.
Θα τραβάω στην συνέχεια μέσω δεύτερου router στο οποίο θα έχω ότι κλείδωμα θέλω και δεν θέλω.
Σύμφωνα με το τμήμα τους ΘΑ το κάνουν.

----------


## freeman

να προσθέσω κι εγώ κάτι σχετικά με το πως νομίζω ότι θα γίνεται το port forward από τους τεχνικούς της on, αν τελικά επιμείνουν σε αυτό και δεν δώσουν admin access σ'αυτούς που θέλουνε.
Ο κάθε pirelli router  που έχετε διαθέτει και μια MAC (hardware) address, και την οποία την ξέρουνε από την ON, και αν δεν την ξέρουνε μπορούνε να την μάθουνε εφόσον "κουμπώνεις" πάνω στο δίκτυό τους.

Αν προσέξει κανείς τα logs του pirelli, θα δει ότι στο boot τσιμπάει κάποιο αρχείο της μορφής 0f43113C.cfg στο boot μέσω TFTP protocol. Λογικά αυτό είναι το configuration του router με την τάδε MAC address. Οπότε το μόνο που έχουνε να κάνουνε είναι να ενημερώσουνε αυτό το αρχείο και στο επόμενο reboot του router (ίσως να το κάνει και όταν σηκώνει το PPPoE connection) διαβάζει το cfg file από τον server τους και όλα κομπλέ.

Εγώ είχα πάρει backup από το menu με το που πήρα το router στα χέρια μου. Χτες που ξαναπήρα backup και σύγκρινα τα δύο αρχεία ήτανε διαφορετικά χωρίς εγώ να έχω αλλάξει κάποια ρύθμιση.... Δυστυχώς τα backups πρέπει να είναι scrambled με κάποιο τρόπο γιατί δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη με editor.

----------


## Parrot

Γεια σας παιδια και απο μενα, γραφω για πρωτη φορα στο καταπληκτικο αυτο φορουμ σας, το οποιο το διαβαζω εδω και καιρο, απλα δεν ετυχε να γραψω και εγω την γνωμη μου, μιας και με καλυπτανε οι πιο πολλες ερωτησεις και απαντησεις  :One thumb up:  

Ομως ενας παπαγαλος, δεν μπορει να μεινει μακρια απο τα κοινα, μιας και εγω περιμενω με την σειρα μου να γινω συντομα ΟΝ  :Whistle:  

Με εχουν βαλει σε βαθιες σκεψεις ολα οσα εχω διαβασει μεχρι τωρα και πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι να κανω ... Να φαω την παπαγαλινη μου σκεφτηκα και να περιμενω λιγο ακομα  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Και παλι μπραβο για το φορουμ και σε ολα τα παιδια  :Clap:

----------


## Jazzer

Καλώς όρισες φίλε parrot  :Smile:  
Βtw έχεις γερό στομάχι ?  :ROFL:

----------


## ipo

Καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ Parrot!

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι υπομονή. Αυτό μας έχει διδάξει το ADSL στην Ελλάδα και κυρίως οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι τον τελευταίο χρόνο.

----------


## karavagos

> Την έχουν κλείσει από χθες την 8080. Αμέσως μόλις δημοσιοποίησε ο Psyx το θέμα και έγινε σούσουρο το άλλαξαν.
> 
> Αν μπορείς κάνε ένα test με τον Psyx για να διαπιστωθεί αν έχουν περιοριστεί σε ένα απλό κανόνα ip filtering που αποτρέπει μόνο της εκτός IP range της ΟΝ να συνδεθούν στην 8080.
> 
> Αν και νομίζω (ότι επειδή έχουν καεί στον χυλό και φυσάνε και το γιαούρτι) ότι θα έχουν μπλοκάρει τα connections στην 8080 και εντός του δικού τους ip range. Τουλάχιστον του ip range που διαθέτουν στους χρήστες. Τα μηχανήματα του Τεχνικού τους μπορεί να τα ρίχνουν σε συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι του ip range τους που δεν περιλαμβάνεται στο IP Filtering Table του Pirelli. Που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν φαίνεται στο Web Interface που βλέπει ο πελάτης...


Μπορούν να την κόψουν και στον router τους στα κεντρικά, δεν χρειάζεται κάποιο filtering στο ίδιο το modem.

----------


## Parrot

χαχαχαχαχα 
στομαχι εχω καλο νομιζω (αφου τρωγω ολα τα βρωμικα που δειχνει ο Ευαγγελατος και ακομα επιζω)  :ROFL:  

Νευρικο συστημα δεν εχω καλο ομως και μου σηκωνονται τα πουπουλα με το παραμικρο  :Razz:  

Περιμενω να δω τι θα γινει τελικα με την ΟΝ (οπως σχεδον ολοι μας) και μηπως βαλει μυαλο και αλλαξει πολιτικη  :Worthy:

----------


## Jazzer

Μπορείς να συμμετέχεις και στην καταγγελία μας πάντως, όσο περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο  :One thumb up:

----------


## POLYDOR

ΟΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ _ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ_ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ   :Yahooooo:

----------


## kitrinos21

> Μπορείς να συμμετέχεις και στην καταγγελία μας πάντως, όσο περισσότεροι τόσο το καλύτερο


πες τα στα Jazzer γιατι απο τι βλεπω (μακαρι να κανω λαθος)αρκετοι ειναι αυτοι που γραφουν γραφουν εναντια στην ON για το θεμα με τις πορτες αλλα...αρκετοι δεν βαζουν το χερι στη φωτια!!! Εδω Ελλαδα.

Υ.Γ.δεν αναφερομαι σε εσενα φιλε Parrot

----------


## Avesael

ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ;;;;; :Thinking:  
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 15980

----------


## Herretic

> ΟΙ ΠΟΡΤΕΣ _ΑΝΗΚΟΥΝ_ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ


Σύντροφε Πολύδωρα προτείνω αν δεν πιάσει η καταγγελία την ίδρυση του Α.Σ.Π.ΟN (Απελευθερωτικός Στρατός Πορτών ΟΝ). Ον-Ον θα γίνεις παρελθόν!  :ROFL:

----------


## billdjjj

Παιδιά πείτε μου που πρέπει να υπογράψω...
Απαράδεκτη πολιτική.
Επισης μου ακούγεται κουλό να μην μπορει το tv-box να παίξει με άλλο modem, στην ουσία τι χρειάζεται για να παίξει? Να του ανοίξουμε κάποια πόρτα στην mac address του, σωστα?
Ας κάνει κάποιος δοκιμές ή στην εσχάτη κάποιος που είναι ΟΝ ας προσκαλέσει κάποιο μέλος από εδώ που να κατέχει καλά το άθλημα μπας και βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη επιτέλους.

Έκανα τη Παρασκευή τηλεφωνικά αίτηση και τη Δευτέρα θα με πάρουν για να γίνει η τελική αίτηση, θα τους πω τι θα παρουν...

Καλό θα ήταν πέρα από την ομαδική διαμαρτυρία να τους παίρνουμε τηλ για αίτηση και όταν μας καλούν αυτοί, να τους πετάμε το story με τα θέματα ασφαλείας και δεν επιθυμούμε πλέον σύνδεση. Έτσι θα περάσει στις στατιστικές τους ως μια βασική αίτια για να χάνουν πελάτες.

ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ADMINISTRATORS(μοναδικοί) ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ACCOUNT KAI STO MODEM.

----------


## Jazzer

> Παιδιά πείτε μου που πρέπει να υπογράψω...
> 
> ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ADMINISTRATORS(μοναδικοί) ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟ ACCOUNT KAI STO MODEM.


Κοίταξε στην πρώτη σελίδα του thread, έχει οδηγίες για να στείλεις pm στον φίλο psyx. :Smile:

----------


## elias26

Καλησπέρα/καλημέρα.

Μετά απο αρκετό διάστημα κάνω πάλι post μιας και άλλαξα πάροχο και είμαι πλέον στην ΟΝ. Πρέπει να πώ οτι μετά απο όσα δίαβασα στο σχετικό thread το μόνο πρόβλημα που έχω αντιμετωπίσει εδώ και 3 μέρες ΟΝ οτι μερικές φορές πέφτει η γραμμή μου, και μετα επανέρχεται πάλι. Κάτι το οποίο ο τεχνικός μου είπε οτι ίσως να γίνεται γιατί απο μ@λ@κί@ του ΟΤΕ έχει θόρυβο η γραμμή μου και πρέπει να διορθωθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα αφού μπορεί να ρίξει κατα 2ΜΒ την γραμμή. Κατα τα άλλα με όσα λέτε για τα ports συμφωνώ αν και απο τεχνικά δεν κατέχω, αλλα θα έλεγα οτι η ΟΝ κάνει ξεκίνημα με υπηρεσίες και ταχύτητες που κανένας άλλος ISP εδραιωμένος τόσο καιρό στην αγορά του ADSL δεν έχει προσφέρει σε τέτοια τιμή. Υπομονή και ηρεμία   :Cool:  Αν τώρα κάποιος μπορεί να προτείνει κάποιο άλλο modem/router για καλύτερη παραμετροποίηση των ports ας μας δώσει τα φώτα του. Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους :Rock On:

----------


## billdjjj

> Ναι.
> 
> Λοιπόν παίδες:
> 
> Με πήραν τηλ και μου είπαν ότι ΜΠΟΡΩ να βάλω ΔΙΚΟ μου router με user name: ON και password ΟΝ. Απλά μου είπε ΔΕN θα έχω IPTV. Στα @@μου προσωπικά για το ΙΡ TV.
> Μου έστειλαν και τον εξοπλισμό, οπότε το βράδυ θα έχει beta-testing, 
> 
> Σε ερώτησή μου αν θα μας κόβουν στο μέλλον διάφορες πόρτες από τους Bras routers μου είπε ότι δεν έχου προβλέψει κάτι τέτοιο...
> Μπορούνε να μας το στείλουν και εγγράφως άραγε;....


Φιλε μου τι εννοείς όταν λες user και pass on?Στο account ή στο web interface του modem σου? Γιατί αν είναι για το modem δώρο άδωρο, πάλι ξέφραγο αμπέλι θα είναι το σύστημα σου.

----------


## baltazar1999

Εγω παντως δοκιμασα δικο μου router Linksys Annex A ADSL2+ Wired αλλα δυστυχως δεν συνδεεται.

Το δοκιμασα με login settings :on/on(user/pass)
Παρολο που συγχρονιζει σωστα δεν κανει connect.

Καμια ιδεα απο τους ειδιμονες?

----------


## Νικαετός

Για ξαναδοκίμασε με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχει δώσει ο φίλος dream_GR :

PPoE, LLC VPI=8, VCI=35, Modulation ADSL2+, username=ON, Password=ON  :Wink:

----------


## baltazar1999

> Για ξαναδοκίμασε με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχει δώσει ο φίλος dream_GR :
> 
> PPoE, LLC VPI=8, VCI=35, Modulation ADSL2+, username=ON, Password=ON


Αυτα εχω βαλει αλλα τιποτα. :Thinking: 

EDIT: Εγω βεβαια χρησιμοποιησα username=On password=On αντι για ON. Λες να φταει αυτο?

----------


## mpregos

τελικα στον dreamgr του ανοιξαν τις πόρτες?????
θα τους πάρω και εγώ σε λίγο να τουσ πω να μού ανοίξουν την 1412,tcp&udp, για το dc++......
νεοτερα θα σας παω σε λίγο

----------


## dream_GR

Η γραμμή παίζει με οποιο ρουτερ θές. Απο ότι είδα επίσης δέχεται και το on/on και το ON/ON και το user/pass  που έχω στο MyON οπότε κάτι μου λέει οτι απλά μπάινει χωρίς κανένα authentication.

Το δοκιμάσαμε εχθές με ένα φίλο, και ρίξαμε 3 γραμμές ADSL που εχουμε στον ίδιο χώρο, πάνω σε ένα μικρό PC που στησαμε και που τρέχει Linux RouterOS, και εχουμε ετσι το LINKSYS σε BRIDGE 1493 mode, οπότε η κλήση συνδεσης πρός την ΟΝ, γίνεται απο το Router PC, και σε αυτό δοκιμάσαμε και χωρίς Κανένα user/pass και πάλι μπήκε.

Κάτι άλλο, όσο είχα ή το Linksys ή το Pirelli τα disconnects ήταν πολλά και συνεχή. Me το RouterOS να έχει πάρει κοντρόλ της σύνδεσης ta disconnects εγιναν πολύ λιγότερα (συμπτωση ή όχι δεν ξέρω?)

Εχω έτσι μια υποψία ότι επειδή η ΟΝ μας βάζει γραμμή δική της, δεν εχει δώσει κανένα κωδικό πρόσβασης καθώς η κάθε σύνδεση είναι άμεσα συνδεδεμένη με τον μοναδικό τηλεφωνικό αριθμό που έχει ο κάθε συνδρομητής. Ετσι κάθε προσπάθεια σύνδεσης απο τον τάδε αριθμό αντιστοιχεί στον User τάδε!

Συμπλήρωση... τελικά αφού το άνοιγμα πόρτας είναι καθαρά μια διαδικασία που πρέπει κάποιος τεχνικός της ΟΝ, να κάνει στον ρουτερ μας και δή μόνο στο Pirelli Που εκεί εστιάζεται το πρόβλημα, αυτό μας οδηγεί στο ασφαλέστατο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν είναι θέμα δρομολόγησης εντός του δικτύου τους και αυτό είναι καλό, αφού μας δίνει περιθώριο όπως άλλωστε εχουμε δεί και με τα πειράματα μας, να βάλουμε ότι ρουτερ θέλουμε και να ανοίξουμε όποια πόρτα επιθυμούμε! Αρα θέμα ασφαλείας για το δίκτυο τους δεν είναι αφού αν το ήθελαν μπορούσαν να είχαν κλείσει εσωτερικά ότι έκριναν ότι θα τους βάραγε το bandwidth. Αρα είναι θέμα δίνω κλειδωμένο ρουτερ για να μην αρχίσει η πιτσιρικαρία τα πειράματα και μας βάψει τα ράμματα!!!

----------


## dim_gal

Mιλησα σημερα με το κεντρο εξυπηρετησης πελατων για το γνωστο θεμα με τις πορτες.Τους ειπα να μου ανοιξουν καποιες που ηθελα και μου ειπαν πως δεν ειναι σιγουροι αν θα το κανουν.Ρωταω απο τι εξαρταται αν θα το κανετε και μου απανταει η κυρια "Κυριε πειτε μου ποιες πορτες θελετε να σας ανοιξουμε κ αν γινει δεκτο εγινε".Οπως καταλαβατε η κυρια τα ακουσε κανονικα διοτι ειναι απαραδεκτοι ολοι εκει μεσα.Μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δεν θα εχουμε προσβαση εμεις με δικους μας κωδικους και τα λοιπα ουτε τωρα ουτε στο μελλον και εγω της ειπα οτι δεν θα συνεχισω να εχω τις υπηρεσιες τους με τον τροπο που αυτοι θελουν να τις παρεχουν. :Closed topic:

----------


## IrmaRules

Ερώτηση:
Μια φίλη μου έχει γονείς κοφάλαλους. Σκέφτεται να βάλει DSL έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να έχει άμεσα πρόσβαση στο σπίτι των γωνιών της με κάμερα για να μπορεί να μιλάει μαζί τους μέσω εικόνας αφού μέσω φωνής όπως είναι φυσικό δεν γίνεται. Επίσης ο αδερφός της είναι στο εξωτερικό και θα ήθελε οι γονείς της να μπορούν να μιλάνε και μαζί του. Αυτό που είναι πολύ σημαντικό για αυτή είναι μιας και οι γονείς της είναι μιας κάποιας προχωρημένης ηλικίας και με μεγάλη δυσκολία θα μάθουν να λειτουργούν το pc να μπορεί με remote control να ελέγχει τον υπολογιστή τους και να λύνει τα όποια προβλήματα πιθανόν παρουσιαστούν.
Μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό η θα μπλοκάρει στις πόρτες;

----------


## dream-maniac

""Τους ειπα να μου ανοιξουν καποιες που ηθελα και μου ειπαν πως δεν ειναι σιγουροι αν θα το κανουν.Ρωταω απο τι εξαρταται αν θα το κανετε και μου απανταει η κυρια "Κυριε πειτε μου ποιες πορτες θελετε να σας ανοιξουμε κ αν γινει δεκτο εγινε""

σαν να σου λενε τωρα που ενεργοποιηηθηκες στο λεμε ξεκαθαρα αμα γουσταρουμε την ανοιγουμε.μην ρωτατε και πολλα!
παιδια ειναι απαραδεκτα αυτα τα πραγματα!!! καταλαβενεται τι λενε?

----------


## mpregos

και μενα μια απο τα ιδια.τους πήρα τηλεφωνο για να μου ανοιξουν τις πόρτες 1412 για το dc++ και η κοπέλα μου είπε οτι θα το πω στους τεχνικούς και θα σε πα΄ρουμε τηλεφωνο.
ακόμα να παρουν.......
θα δώ άυριο τι θα παίξει με το πάραπονο που θα στείλουμε την καταγγελία και αν τζίφος ......τότε τετάρτη θα παίξει το εξής σκηνικό:
ΟΝ  :Ονομάζομαι ταδε πώς μπορω να σας εξυπηρετήσω:
Εγώ :Διακοπή γραμμής,όνομα τάδε κωδικός ταδε,το αργότερο μεχρι αύριο να έχει προχωρήσει η αίτηση διακοπής παρακαλώ.ευχαριστώ.
κλεισιμό τηλεφώνου και κατευθειαν *FORTHNET*

----------


## rokko74

> και μένα μια από τα ίδια.τους πήρα τηλεφωνο για να μου ανοίξουν τις πόρτες 1412 για το dc++ και η κοπέλα μου είπε ότι θα το πω στους τεχνικούς και θα σε πάρουμε τηλέφωνο.
> ακόμα να πάρουν.......


Τι λες τώρα ρε φιλαράκι?????

Μα είναι δυνατόν? Δηλαδή αν συνδιάσουμε την δική σου περίπτωση με του παραπάνω φίλου πάει να πεί ότι όχι μόνο έχουν κλειδωμένο το "Pirelli P4 εποχές"  αλλά μας κοροίδεύαν όταν έλεγαν πως θα μας ανοίγουν τις πόρτες όποτε και όταν τους το ζητάμε...

Μιλάμε για ΑΛΗΤΕΣ  :Sad:  :Sad:  Ήρθαν οι Ολλανδοί να γελάσουν με τους Έλληνες??????  :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:  

Ε αυτό ήταν....αρχίζει η δυσφήμηση της ΟΝ με κάθε μέσον...ΝΑ ΜΑΘΟΥΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ...Virals παιδιά...όσα μπορείτε περισσότερα... :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:   :RTFM:

----------


## manicx

> Αρα είναι θέμα δίνω κλειδωμένο ρουτερ για να μην αρχίσει η πιτσιρικαρία τα πειράματα και μας βάψει τα ράμματα!!!



Ζητείται σοβαρότης... 

Ποιά πειράματα λες τώρα dream_GR; Το να ανοίξεις πόρτες και να είσαι εσύ υπεύθυνος για την ασφάλεια του εσωτερικού σου δικτύου είναι πείραμα; Δεν πάμε καλά μου φαίνεται. Σιγά μην κάνουμε καλό το κάθε λαμόγιο της ΟΝ....

----------


## dream_GR

> Ζητείται σοβαρότης... 
> 
> Ποιά πειράματα λες τώρα dream_GR; Το να ανοίξεις πόρτες και να είσαι εσύ υπεύθυνος για την ασφάλεια του εσωτερικού σου δικτύου είναι πείραμα; Δεν πάμε καλά μου φαίνεται. Σιγά μην κάνουμε καλό το κάθε λαμόγιο της ΟΝ....


με την στενοκέφαλη νοοτροπία τους σιγά μην το είδαν και διαφορετικά, σου λεει βάλτους όλους στο ίδιο καζάνι!!

Εγώ είμαι 41 και κατεβάζω torrents, εχω όμως την εμπειρία και την γνώση να κλείσω το δίκτυο μου... το έχουν όλοι αυτό? Και έτσι κατα την ΟΝ, κλειστα σε όλους να μην μασ τα ζαλίζουν!!!

Ευτυχώς άλλαξε η πολιτική... ευτυχώς, αν και με άλλο ρουτερ κάνεις ότι θές, οπότε το κακό κοστίζει 70 ευρώ!

----------


## adynaton

Φοβάμαι όλα αυτά που θα γίνουν για μένα χωρίς εμένα λέει ένα τραγουδάκι.... :Wink:

----------


## mpregos

δεν νομίζω οτι υπάρχει περίπτωση να ακολουθούν αυτην την πολιτική λόγω του οτι μας σκέφτηκαν ΕΜΑΣ για την ασφάλεια ΜΑΣ.....κατι παίζει για το δικό τους καλό,η νόβα είναι στη μέση,το πιτταρισμα των γραμμών φοβουνται,δεν ξέρω και δν με ενδιαφερει εν τελει γιατι και πως.
αυτο που με ενδιαφερει είναι να μην με κοροιδευουν.κ οσο για την ασφαλεια ....ασε με εμενα να κανω το δικτυο μου ασφαλες ....εγω θα φταιω εγω θα τα λουστώ....

----------


## yiapap

*Παρακαλώ λίγη φειδώ στα κοσμητικά επίθετα.*
Δεν κερδίζουμε κάτι με τα καντήλια.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vfragos

Με άλλο ρούτερ πρός το παρόν δεν κάνεις ότι θέλεις, λύνεται το πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες, αλλά ακόμα δεν λειτουργεί ολοκληρωμένα η iptv. Πρέπει να λυθεί και αυτό για να πούμε ότι δουλεύει ολοκληρωμένα η υπηρεσία που πληρώνουμε.

----------


## anon

> κατι παίζει για το δικό τους καλό,η νόβα είναι στη μέση,το πιτταρισμα των γραμμών φοβουνται,δεν ξέρω και δν με ενδιαφερει εν τελει γιατι και πως.
> αυτο που με ενδιαφερει είναι να μην με κοροιδευουν.κ οσο για την ασφαλεια ....ασε με εμενα να κανω το δικτυο μου ασφαλες ....εγω θα φταιω εγω θα τα λουστώ....


Εαν θέλουν να διασφαλίσουν ότι δεν θα γίνεται της πόπης το κατέβασμα (συγνώμη για όσες έχουν υποκοριστικό το πόπη), ας βάλουν κάποιο cap. Ειναι πιο τίμιο, και ξέρει ο πελάτης κατευθείαν, ότι ναι έχει πχ 10Mbps ή 20Mbps αλλά μπορεί να κατεβάσει μέχρι 20 ή 50 GB / μήνα.

----------


## vfragos

Μην τους βάζεις ιδέες.... :Whistle:

----------


## savvaskal

μα τι λες δεν μας φτανει το προβλημα με τις πορτες να μας βαλουν και οριο στο downloading,ε τι να την κανω την γραμμη να την βρασω...
αν θελω να βλεπω email θα παρω ενα μοντεμακι 56 και τελος... :No no:  :Evil:  :RTFM: 






> Εαν θέλουν να διασφαλίσουν ότι δεν θα γίνεται της πόπης το κατέβασμα (συγνώμη για όσες έχουν υποκοριστικό το πόπη), ας βάλουν κάποιο cap. Ειναι πιο τίμιο, και ξέρει ο πελάτης κατευθείαν, ότι ναι έχει πχ 10Mbps ή 20Mbps αλλά μπορεί να κατεβάσει μέχρι 20 ή 50 GB / μήνα.

----------


## yiapap

Ο anon μιλάει για ΑΛΛΟ προϊόν!
Και γιατί να μην το κάνουν, δεν κατάλαβα;
Αν εσένα savvaskal δεν σου κάνει, πάρε το Unlimited.
Αν εμένα μου κάνει γιατί να μην πάρω αυτό εφόσον θα έχω καλύτερη υπηρεσία (π.χ. φθηνότερη, με προτεραιότητα κτλ)
Δε σας περνάει καν από το μυαλό ότι κάποιοι ΔΕΝ θέλουν τις γρήγορες συνδέσεις για να κατεβάζουν πολλά... Linux distros από p2p;



Off Topic


		βέβαια ξέχασα ότι εγώ για να το πάρω αυτό πρέπει και να μετακομίσω  :Whistling:

----------


## Jazzer

Πάντως στη διαφήμισή τους μιλούν για "απεριόριστη πρόσβαση" στο intenet. Ας μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό και πολύ περισσότερο οι κύριοι της ΟΝ.. :Thinking:

----------


## savvaskal

Σωστος...το συμβολαιο μου λεει "απεριοριστη συνδεση στο Ιντερνετ" δεν λεει κατεβασε 1 gb και τον αλλο μηνα παλι....
μην τρελαθουμε ...
οποιος θελει να βλεπει τα εμαιλ του τον καλυπτει και μοντεμακι το 56







> Πάντως στη διαφήμισή τους μιλούν για "απεριόριστη πρόσβαση" στο intenet. Ας μην το ξεχνάμε αυτό και πολύ περισσότερο οι κύριοι της ΟΝ..

----------


## cpnemo

> Σωστος...το συμβολαιο μου λεει "απεριοριστη συνδεση στο Ιντερνετ" δεν λεει κατεβασε 1 gb και τον αλλο μηνα παλι....
> μην τρελαθουμε ...
> οποιος θελει να βλεπει τα εμαιλ του τον καλυπτει και μοντεμακι το 56


Το αν κάποιος πάρει μοντεμάκι για να βλέπει τα μειλ του είναι καθαρά προσωπικό του θέμα.
Αν ο άλλος θέλει να κατεβάζει και τις "κάλτσες " του αυτό έχει αντίκτυπο σε όλους μας. Περισσότερο πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει η ασφάλεια του δικτύου μας.
Αν θέλετε να κατεβάζετε τις "κάλτσες σας" πληρώστε παραπάνω,δεν είναι κακό,άλλωστε ο τσάμπας πέθανε!!!

ΥΓ. Το ξέρω ότι μόλις έγινα μαύρο πρόβατο για πολλούς συμφορίτες, αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα!!!

----------


## yiapap

> ΥΓ. Το ξέρω ότι μόλις έγινα μαύρο πρόβατο για πολλούς συμφορίτες, αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα!!!


Υπάρχουν και πιο διπλωματικοί τρόποι να πεις το ίδιο πράγμα (βλπ. παραπάνω)  :Laughing:

----------


## yiapap

> οποιος θελει να βλεπει τα εμαιλ του τον καλυπτει και μοντεμακι το 56


Κι επειδή επιμένεις...
Θέλω να κατεβάζω και να ανεβάζω μέσω HTTP & FTP αρχεία δεκάδων MB για τη δουλειά μου.
Θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ remote administration χωρίς να κολλάει το σύμπαν.
Θέλω να κατεβάζω updates και δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις εφαρμογών για τη δουλειά μου.

Για όλα τα παραπάνω ένα cap μερικών δεκάδων GB/μήνα θα ήταν μια χαρά.
Κανένα από τα παραπάνω δεν γίνεται "με μοντεμάκι το 56" ενώ ΟΛΑ τα παραπάνω δυσκολεύουν από πολύ έως πάρα πολύ σε πιταρισμένα δίκτυα.

Αν κάτι δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ή αν δεν μπορείς ούτε καν να φανταστείς γιατί θα μπορούσε να είναι η καλύτερη λύση ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ, τουλάχιστον ΜΗΝ επιμένεις!  :RTFM:

----------


## mpregos

Δεν έγινες κάθολου μάυρο πρόβατο.......
από μια άποψη φαινετε σωστό......
ΑΛΛΑ...
Όταν υπεγραφα το συμβόλαιο δεν έλεγε πουθενά για περιορισμένη πρόσβαση.
Ακόμα λέει για απεριοριστο ιντερνετ,και από οτι θυμάμαι απεριοριστο = χωρις όριο.
οι περισσότεροι εδώ μεσα,μας χάλασε και χαλάει αυτο το θέμα ,αλλά πολύ περισοτερο η μη ενημέρωση από την αρχή.
σε ενεργοποιούν και μετα σου λένε :
"α ξέρεις , οι πόρτες θα ανοίγουν μετα από τηλφωνημα,αν βρω χρόνο και αν θέλω,εν τελει"

----------


## sehh

> Αν ο άλλος θέλει να κατεβάζει και τις "κάλτσες " του αυτό έχει αντίκτυπο σε όλους μας. Περισσότερο πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει η ασφάλεια του δικτύου μας.
> Αν θέλετε να κατεβάζετε τις "κάλτσες σας" πληρώστε παραπάνω,δεν είναι κακό,άλλωστε ο τσάμπας πέθανε!!!


Τι λες ρε μεγάλε! Όταν αγοράζεις αυτοκίνητο σου λέμε πόσο μακριά θα πας και που θα πας;

Εδώ ρε φιλάρα μας πούλησαν πρόσβαση στο internet χωρίς περιορισμούς και τώρα καταλάβαμε πως μας έλεγαν ψέματα!

Μήπως δουλεύεις στην ΟνΤελεκομς;

----------


## manosf

> Αν ο άλλος θέλει να κατεβάζει και τις "κάλτσες " του αυτό έχει αντίκτυπο σε όλους μας. Περισσότερο πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει η ασφάλεια του δικτύου μας.
> Αν θέλετε να κατεβάζετε τις "κάλτσες σας" πληρώστε παραπάνω,δεν είναι κακό,άλλωστε ο τσάμπας πέθανε!!!


Τα κατεβαστίρια (άτομα και προγράματα ) ήταν είναι και θα είναι πάντα τα μαυρα πρόβατα των απανταχού ISP. ΟΚ έχω λύση και για αυτό. Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ότι ένα μοίρασμα του bw αναλογικά σε όλους τους χρήστες θα ήταν πιο δίκαιο. Και πιο εύκολο. Αρκει ο BBRAS του ΟΤΕ όταν στέλνει πακέτα ATM στο DSLAM, να κάνει round robin σε αυτά (για κάθε VC), οπότε λόγω του ότι κάθε κελί ΑΤΜ είναι σταθερού μεγέθους, θα γίνεται απόλυτος διαχωρισμός του bw μεταξύ των χρηστών. Θέλεις και άλλη λύση?  αν βάλει QoS σε επίπεδο OSI 7 (application Layer) που να καταλαβαίνει τα p2p και τα torrents και να τα στραγγαλίζει με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες ώστε όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι.
Ομως δεν πρόκειται να το κάνει και δεν μπορεί να γίνει για δύο λόγους.
1) Ενα τέτοιο σύστημα θα έπρεπε να τοποθετηθεί στο DSLAM. Όμως ο ΟΤΕ, δεν έχει έλεγχο στα πακέτα ΙΡ (που γίνονται encapsulate σε ΑΤΜ) αλλά ο πάροχος. Αρα υπάρχει μια τεχνική δυσκολία. Επιπρόσθετα θα ήταν μεγάλο κόστος. Τέτοιες μηχανές κοστίζουν πολύ. Θα μπορούσε όμως να τοποθετηθεί απο την πλευρά του BBRAS στον πάροχο (όσα παίζουν με TCP, θα κάνουν downgrade την ταχύτητας τους λόγω του QoS). Ομως και ο πάροχος λέει γιατί να επομιστώ ένα τέτοιο κόστος; Θα πρέπει όλοι (μα όλοι) οι πάροχοι να κάνουν το ίδιο, διαφορετικά όποιος το κάνει, ουσιαστικά χαρίζει bandwidth (στο κύκλωμα DSLAM-- ATM - BRAS) στους άλλους. Και κοστίζει (όπως είπαμε). Αρα ξεχάστε το.
2) ΕΓΩ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΩ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ. Και μου αρέσει. Και σκορπάω λεφτά σε δίσκους και Arrays. ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΩ ΕΓΩ ΑΝ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ (που κυριολεκτικά είσαι σαν απλός χρήστης) ριγμένος. 

Sorry για τις φωνές. 

'Δεν έγινες κάθολου μάυρο πρόβατο.......
από μια άποψη φαινετε σωστό......
ΑΛΛΑ... '

(Κλεμένο από τον φίλο mpregos)

----------


## yiapap

@mpregos,sehh
Μιλάμε για ΑΛΛΟ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ, όχι αυτό που σας πουλήσανε και αγοράσατε!

Αυτό που λέμε είναι ότι θα θέλαμε να βγει η οποιαδήποτε On και να πει:
"ΝΕΟ Προϊόν με ελάχιστη εγγυημένη ταχύτητα XXMbps για ΨΨώρες της ημέρας και τιμή ZZ€, αλλά με μέγιστο όριο τα 30-50GB/μήνα"

<edit>@manosf
Μόνο που εδώ μιλάμε για ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο, για ADSL2+ και για full llu. Οπότε τα παραπάνω που σωστά λες για τον ΟΤΕ δεν ισχύουν  :Wink:

----------


## vfragos

> Κι επειδή επιμένεις...
> Θέλω να κατεβάζω και να ανεβάζω μέσω HTTP & FTP αρχεία δεκάδων MB για τη δουλειά μου.
> Θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ remote administration χωρίς να κολλάει το σύμπαν.
> Θέλω να κατεβάζω updates και δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις εφαρμογών για τη δουλειά μου.
> 
> Για όλα τα παραπάνω ένα cap μερικών δεκάδων GB/μήνα θα ήταν μια χαρά.
> Κανένα από τα παραπάνω δεν γίνεται "με μοντεμάκι το 56" ενώ ΟΛΑ τα παραπάνω δυσκολεύουν από πολύ έως πάρα πολύ σε πιταρισμένα δίκτυα.
> 
> Αν κάτι δεν είναι η καλύτερη λύση ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ ή αν δεν μπορείς ούτε καν να φανταστείς γιατί θα μπορούσε να είναι η καλύτερη λύση ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΛΛΟΝ, τουλάχιστον ΜΗΝ επιμένεις!


Ξέρεις πόσο είναι το traffic όταν παίζεις online games ; Μαζεύονται τα GB χωρίς το πάρεις χαμπάρι...άρα και για τους gamers to cap δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο. Εγώ πάντως παρόλο που δεν είμαι φανατικός των μουλαροειδών, δεν θα πήγαινα με τίποτα σε σύνδεση με cap. Δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου η αίσθηση "κάτσε να υπολογίσω το traffic απο τα online games που έπαιξα και το σερφάρισμα για να δώ τι μου έχει μείνει υπόλοιπο για να κατεβάσω." Για μένα χάνεται μία απο τις "μαγείες του adsl" με περιορίζει, προτιμώ την αίσθηση της ελευθερίας.

----------


## manosf

Εχεις ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ δικιο.... παρασύρθηκα .... :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
Τοσα χρόνια...... Μια ζωή πΟΤΕ....  :Crying:  παρασύρθηκα....

----------


## yiapap

@vfragos
Το τελευταίο online παιχνίδι που έπαιξα ήταν το Delta Force (το 1 προφανώς). Οπότε ότι και να σου πω ψέματα θα είναι. Και πάλι όμως το ότι για κάποιους δεν κάνει ένα τέτοιο πακέτο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν κάνει για κανέναν. Ήδη όπως είδες 3 άτομα δήλωσαν ότι θα θέλανε μια τέτοια υπηρεσία (άσχετα αν τα 2 θα πρέπει να μετακομήσουν  :Smile: )

@manosf
Ναι, ναι το ξέρω το συναίσθημα... Μην ανησυχείς!

----------


## manicx

> Κι επειδή επιμένεις...
> Θέλω να κατεβάζω και να ανεβάζω μέσω HTTP & FTP αρχεία δεκάδων MB για τη δουλειά μου.
> Θέλω να χρησιμοποιώ remote administration χωρίς να κολλάει το σύμπαν.
> Θέλω να κατεβάζω updates και δοκιμαστικές εκδόσεις εφαρμογών για τη δουλειά μου.
> 
> Για όλα τα παραπάνω ένα cap μερικών δεκάδων GB/μήνα θα ήταν μια χαρά.
> Κανένα από τα παραπάνω δεν γίνεται "με μοντεμάκι το 56" ενώ ΟΛΑ τα παραπάνω δυσκολεύουν από πολύ έως πάρα πολύ σε πιταρισμένα δίκτυα.


Άρα φτιάχνεις ΥΠΟΔΟΜΗ ώστε να μην πιτάρει. Βάζεις πολλά dslam ανά περιοχή και όχι 1 ανά προάστειο, φροντίζεις να υπάρχει bandwidth και χρησιμοποιείς τεχνολογίες MPEG4 και όχι MPEG2. Το τελευταίο προϋποθέτει και το πρώτο και το δεύτερο δεδομένου ότι αν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της ON βλέπουν την ίδια ταινία την ίδια στιγμή, αν η υποδομή είναι πανηγυριώτικη, θα δεις τα HTTP & FTP downloads να πηγαίνουν περίπατο. Με λίγα λόγια, σου περιγράφω το τι γίνεται σε χώρες που σέβονται τον καταλωτή κι επενδύουν πρώτα σε υποδομές και μετά σε marketing τύπου 'γεμίζω την Αττική με αφίσες ΟΝ'...

----------


## mpamparos

Ρε οι μπιιιιιιιιιπ λενε αν θελετε πορτες βαλτε εταιρικο!
Τωρα μιλησα μαζι τους...

----------


## Terasgr

> Το αν κάποιος πάρει μοντεμάκι για να βλέπει τα μειλ του είναι καθαρά προσωπικό του θέμα.
> Αν ο άλλος θέλει να κατεβάζει και τις "κάλτσες " του αυτό έχει αντίκτυπο σε όλους μας. Περισσότερο πρέπει να μας προβληματίζει η ασφάλεια του δικτύου μας.
> Αν θέλετε να κατεβάζετε τις "κάλτσες σας" πληρώστε παραπάνω,δεν είναι κακό,άλλωστε ο τσάμπας πέθανε!!!
> 
> ΥΓ. Το ξέρω ότι μόλις έγινα μαύρο πρόβατο για πολλούς συμφορίτες, αλλά έτσι είναι τα πράγματα!!!


Αν δεν αντέχουν ας βάλουν cap στο πελατολόγιό τους μέχρι την επόμενη αναβάθμιση αντί να κάνουν το θέμα "χρήστης εναντίον χρήστη". Όποιος θέλει να κατεβάσει το σύμπαν καλά κάνει και θέλει, εφόσον του παρέχουν την δυνατότητα και όποιος θέλει να κάνει τη δουλειά του απλώς καλά κάνει και το θέλει επίσης. Αν δεν μπορείς μην δίνεις. Έτσι είναι τα πράγματα!!!

----------


## manosf

Το περίμενα ρε γαμ@τ@..... το περίμενα....

Υπάρχει μήπως εδω μέσα κανένας δικηγόρος????? Πλέον τον θεωρώ τον μόνο αρμόδιο.

Πόσο τα έχω πάρει.....δεν λέγεται... Ενας δικηγόρος πρέπει να αναλάβει να μας πεί (νομικά και όχι ουσιαστικά) τι σημαίνει το περίφιμο ' Απεριόριστο Internet ' ....

 :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :No no:   :No no:   :No no:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## wolfy

> Εαν θέλουν να διασφαλίσουν ότι δεν θα γίνεται της πόπης το κατέβασμα (συγνώμη για όσες έχουν υποκοριστικό το πόπη), ας βάλουν κάποιο cap. Ειναι πιο τίμιο, και ξέρει ο πελάτης κατευθείαν, ότι ναι έχει πχ 10Mbps ή 20Mbps αλλά μπορεί να κατεβάσει μέχρι 20 ή 50 GB / μήνα.


Δεν μπορούν τώρα να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο! Θα ήταν παράνομο εφόσον δεν το γνωρίζαμε εκ των προτέρων πριν υπογράψουμε, έτσι δεν έιναι?

----------


## IrmaRules

Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Απ' όσο ξέρω (και όσοι έχετε μείνει στο εξωτερικό - όχι ταξιδέψετε - να μας το επιβεβαιώσετε) στο εξωτερικό δεν βάζεις ούτε δικηγόρους ούτε τίποτα. Απλά ενημερώνεις μια ένωση καταναλωτών και τους πέρνει τα σόβρακα χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Εδώ γιατί πρέπει όλα να λείνονται με πολλές καταγγελίες από τις οποίες εν τέλει δεν κερδίζουμε εμείς τίποτα, απλά οι εταιρείες χάνουν κάτι λίγα και αν τα χάσουν και αυτά.

----------


## mpregos

off topic:ΕdΩ ειναι το ελλαdα Irma

----------


## IrmaRules

> off topic:ΕdΩ ειναι το ελλαdα Irma


No offense αλλά αυτό δεν το δέχομαι σαν δικαιολογία. Άλλωστε αυτό προσπαθούμε να αλλάξουμε εδώ μέσα....

----------


## manosf

Irma όσο υπάρχει δημόσιο με την μορφή που υπάρχει σήμερα και αρχες που πηγάζουν από το κράτος (άρα δημόσιο) και συμφωνίες κάτω από τα τραπέζια με όλες αυτές τις 'ενώσεις', μήν περιμένεις τπτ. Εγώ έμενα και σπόυδασα αμερική. Μπορεί να είχαμε τοτε αλλα άσχημα, αλλα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα υπήρχε ούτε καν σκέψη στο μυαλό κάποιου τέτοια εξαπάτηση.Το τι θα γινότανε στην συνέχεια ούτε στους χειρότερους εφιάλτες τους.

----------


## yiapap

> Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Απ' όσο ξέρω (και όσοι έχετε μείνει στο εξωτερικό - όχι ταξιδέψετε - να μας το επιβεβαιώσετε) στο εξωτερικό δεν βάζεις ούτε δικηγόρους ούτε τίποτα. Απλά ενημερώνεις μια ένωση καταναλωτών και τους πέρνει τα σόβρακα χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Εδώ γιατί πρέπει όλα να λείνονται με πολλές καταγγελίες από τις οποίες εν τέλει δεν κερδίζουμε εμείς τίποτα, απλά οι εταιρείες χάνουν κάτι λίγα και αν τα χάσουν και αυτά.


Στο εξωτερικό αν κάποιος δεν ακούσει την ένωση καταναλωτών, το νομικό της τμήμα θα τραβήξει μια αγωγή και μέσα σε 1-2-3 μήνες η εταιρεία θα τραβάει τα μαλλιά της (εφόσον έχει άδικο προφανώς).
Εδώ η ένωση καταναλωτών θα κάνει μια αγωγή και ακόμη μετά από 1-2-3 χρόνια η εταιρεία θα γελάει αφού τίποτε δεν θα έχει τελεσιδικήσει.

----------


## xsystem

Συγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω αλλά τελικά μήπως η πλατφόρμα IPTV που δουλεύει η ΟΝ ειναι σε multicast για αυτο δεν παίζει με άλλα μοντεμς/ρουτερ.Το παληκαρη με το mikrotik(ROUTEROS) έχει δοκιμαση αμα παιζει σε αυτον ?

----------


## mpregos

εσειες που ειστε πιο ειδικοι σε θέματα για δείτε 

εδώ:




τους είπα να μου ανοίξουν την πόρτα για το dc++.βεβαια δεν με πήραν τηλεφωνο να μου πουν σε ποια ΙΡ θέλω αλλά βρήκα αυτό
για πείτε τη σημαινει???

----------


## blend

Δεν έχουν τον θεό τους!!!! Απερίγραπτοι!

Τώρα βγάλε νεραντζάκι για τους επισκέπτες!

----------


## gzaro

Αυτό από μόνο του δεν λέει κάτι. Το είχα δει και εγώ και νόμιζα ότι είναι ενεργοποιημένο το UPnP. Αν είναι ΟΚ η πόρτα, θα το δεις μέσα από το πρόγραμμα (Αν θυμάμαι καλά, βρες τον εαυτό σου στη λίστα των users του hub που έχεις συνδεθεί).
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, εκεί φαίνονται οι συνδέσεις με έξω (browser, DNS, skype,....)
Τους είπες ποια πόρτα σε ποια ip;

edit: Τώρα είδα ότι δεν σε πήραν τηλ. Μάλλον απίθανο να έχουν κάνει κάτι...

----------


## mpregos

τι σημαινει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω?αυτο αν μπορειται εξηγηστε μου λίγο

----------


## freeman

το nat mapping table δείχνει αυτό ακριβώς που λέει: δείχνει τη λίστα με τις συνδέσεις που παρακολουθεί ο router, ανεξαρτήτως αν αυτές ξεκίνησαν από το εσωτερικό δίκτυο ή από το internet.
Δοκιμάστε το εξής: ξεκινήστε ένα http download που ξέρετε ότι θα κρατήσει κάποια ώρα. Μόλις ξεκινήσει, στη σελίδα αυτή του router θα δείτε μια εγγραφή με peer ip to ip του remote web server και peer port to port(80 ή άλλο). Κάντε ένα reboot το pirelli και θα δείτε ότι το table θα αδειάσει.

Αν δείτε το http://www.guidaeutelia.it/router-pi...te-discus/nat/
(σας θυμίζει τίποτα; ) θα δείτε ότι είναι άλλο το menu που ρυθμίζονται τα port forwardings (virtual server)

----------


## IrmaRules

> εσειες που ειστε πιο ειδικοι σε θέματα για δείτε 
> 
> εδώ:
> 
> 
> 
> τους είπα να μου ανοίξουν την πόρτα για το dc++.βεβαια δεν με πήραν τηλεφωνο να μου πουν σε ποια ΙΡ θέλω αλλά βρήκα αυτό
> για πείτε τη σημαινει???


Βγάλε το DSL από την μπρίζα να μην μπορούν να τις κλείσουν πάλι.
Κατέβασε στον σκληρό σου τις ρυθμίσεις. (αν θυμάμαι καλά μπορείς να το κάνεις)
Και μετά, καλό παιχνίδι  :Smile:

----------


## UK_ADSL

> Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Απ' όσο ξέρω (και όσοι έχετε μείνει στο εξωτερικό - όχι ταξιδέψετε - να μας το επιβεβαιώσετε) στο εξωτερικό δεν βάζεις ούτε δικηγόρους ούτε τίποτα. Απλά ενημερώνεις μια ένωση καταναλωτών και τους πέρνει τα σόβρακα χωρίς πολλά πολλά. Εδώ γιατί πρέπει όλα να λείνονται με πολλές καταγγελίες από τις οποίες εν τέλει δεν κερδίζουμε εμείς τίποτα, απλά οι εταιρείες χάνουν κάτι λίγα και αν τα χάσουν και αυτά.


Γενικά σπάνια βάζει κανείς δικηγόρο για τέτοια θέματα. Βέβαια και οι ενώσεις καταναλωτών είναι σοβαρές. Πάρε παράδειγμα την Γαλλία που έχει από τους πιο συνειδητοποιημένους καταναλωτές στην Ευρώπη. Αλλά η όλη υπόθεση έχει να κάνει με κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό.

Η αγορά σε αρκετές χώρες τις Ευρώπης όπως Αγγλία, Σκανδιναβικές κλπ είναι πραγματικά ανοικτή και όχι στα χαρτιά. Συνεπώς οι εταιρίες καίγονται για τα λεγόμενα switching costs. Με λίγα λόγια μπορείς πανεύκολα να φύγεις από τον ένα πάροχο και να πας στον άλλο είτε αυτός αφορά τις τηλ/νιες, είτε το φυσικό αέριο, είτε την ενέργεια κλπ. 

Άρα με βάση αυτό δύσκολα μια εταιρία θα κάνει λαμογιές γιατί θα τις πληρώσει με το ίδιο νόμισμα.

----------


## Avesael

To ίδιο με τον φίλο mpregos. Δεν καταλαβαινω τι συμβαίνει.Εκλεισα firefox,utorrent κτλ εκανα reset to router, πήρα ίδια IP...και έχω όλο αυτο το κατεβατο από άγνωστες IPs...Κάνω tracert και βλέπω άσχετες addresses....

Κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει;;;;; :Thinking:

----------


## zatast

με router pirelli τι αλλο να δειτε ρε παιδια?κι εγω αν βαλω το linksys για να τσουλαει το αυτοκινητο θα παρω τα τετοια μου και τις ζαντες στο χερι.

----------


## princess

παιζει η πιθανοτητα να ανοιγουν μια πορτα για ολες τις ενεργες ip η λεω χαζα;

----------


## manosf

3.3.* Η Εταιρεία ουδεμία ευθύνη υπέχει για την ποιότητα, επάρκεια και ασφάλεια*, πλημμελή λειτουργία των τηλεπικοινωνιακών και/ή άλλων δικτύων τρίτων προσώπων ή για τη δρομολόγηση της εξερχόμενης κλήσης από το σταθερό δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό
Δίκτυο ή για την απόληξη της εξερχόμενης κλήσης στο δίκτυο προορισμού του καλούμενου αριθμού. Ειδικότερα, η Εταιρεία δεν υπέχει ευθύνη για την ποιότητα της κλήσης (εισερχόμενης ή εξερχόμενης), στο μέτρο που η κλήση εκκινεί από άλλο δίκτυο ή καταλήγει σε άλλο δίκτυο και η ποιότητα εξαρτάται αντικειμενικά και για λόγους τεχνικούς και από άλλα δίκτυα. *Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν και για την υπηρεσία εικόνα, για το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο και τις υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου (Internet).*

Νομίζω ότι εδώ πέφτει ο φερετζες της προστασιας της ' δικης μας ' ασφάλειας.    :Whistle:

----------


## billdjjj

> 3.3.* Η Εταιρεία ουδεμία ευθύνη υπέχει για την ποιότητα, επάρκεια και ασφάλεια*, πλημμελή λειτουργία των τηλεπικοινωνιακών και/ή άλλων δικτύων τρίτων προσώπων ή για τη δρομολόγηση της εξερχόμενης κλήσης από το σταθερό δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό
> Δίκτυο ή για την απόληξη της εξερχόμενης κλήσης στο δίκτυο προορισμού του καλούμενου αριθμού. Ειδικότερα, η Εταιρεία δεν υπέχει ευθύνη για την ποιότητα της κλήσης (εισερχόμενης ή εξερχόμενης), στο μέτρο που η κλήση εκκινεί από άλλο δίκτυο ή καταλήγει σε άλλο δίκτυο και η ποιότητα εξαρτάται αντικειμενικά και για λόγους τεχνικούς και από άλλα δίκτυα. *Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν και για την υπηρεσία εικόνα, για το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο και τις υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου (Internet).*
> 
> Νομίζω ότι εδώ πέφτει ο φερετζες της προστασιας της ' δικης μας ' ασφάλειας.


Πιστεύω πως κάνεις λάθος αδελφέ. Όλο αυτό το πράμα από πάνω θα είχε ισχύ αν το θέμα ασφάλειας το διαχειριζόμαστε εμείς, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αυτοί οι κανιβαλοι μας έχουν με τα χέρια δεμένα αφού τα θέματα σφαλείας τα διαχερίζονται αυτοί μιας και εμεις "δεν ξέρουμε" Εφόσον δεν έχουμε δικαιώματα στο λογαριασμό μας και τον εξοπλισμό μας η ευθύνη είναι όλη δικιά τους.
Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος

----------


## manosf

Αρα στην πρώτη περίεργη ip ή στο πρώτο περίεργο πακέτο (call) που θα δώ πάνω στο τοπικό μου δικτυο μπορώ να τους καταγγήλω αφου αυτοί έχουν τα δεδωμένα (user, pass) της ασφάλειάς μου? Μου το υπογράφουν αυτό?

----------


## akrato

Να ρωτήσω κάτι;

Πως ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση για το όριο στα GB? Υπάρχει τέτοια πληροφορία; Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο...

----------


## sportis

Μολις ενημερωθηκα απο το cc οτι 17/4 θα ειμαι ενεροποιοημενος. και για το θεμα με τις πορτες τελικα δεν θα ανοιγουν ουτε τις πορτες που ελεγαν πριν οτι θα τους περναμε τηλ και θα τις ανοιγαν.Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου κατι. εγω βαζω το internet για 2 λογους
1 για τα online games
2 για να κατεβαζω dvd games και τραγουδια.
θα εχω προβλημα τωρα που δεν θα ανοιγουν ουτε τις πορτες η δεν εχει σχεσει αυτο???

----------


## wolfy

> Μολις ενημερωθηκα απο το cc οτι 17/4 θα ειμαι ενεροποιοημενος. και για το θεμα με τις πορτες τελικα δεν θα ανοιγουν ουτε τις πορτες που ελεγαν πριν οτι θα τους περναμε τηλ και θα τις ανοιγαν.Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου κατι. εγω βαζω το internet για 2 λογους
> 1 για τα online games
> 2 για να κατεβαζω dvd games και τραγουδια.
> θα εχω προβλημα τωρα που δεν θα ανοιγουν ουτε τις πορτες η δεν εχει σχεσει αυτο???


Και βέβαια έχει σχέση. θα έχεις μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Ουσιαστικά τα p2p προγράμματα δεν θα λειτουργούν.

----------


## rdaniel

> Μολις ενημερωθηκα απο το cc οτι 17/4 θα ειμαι ενεροποιοημενος. και για το θεμα με τις πορτες τελικα δεν θα ανοιγουν ουτε τις πορτες που ελεγαν πριν οτι θα τους περναμε τηλ και θα τις ανοιγαν.Σας παρακαλω πειτε μου κατι. εγω βαζω το internet για 2 λογους
> 1 για τα online games
> 2 για να κατεβαζω dvd games και τραγουδια.
> θα εχω προβλημα τωρα που δεν θα ανοιγουν ουτε τις πορτες η δεν εχει σχεσει αυτο???


Να σε ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι άλλο: πας σε ένα μαγαζί να αγοράσεις κάτι. Το μαγαζί σε εξυπηρετεί σε αυτό που θέλεις, αλλά έχει face control και ελέγχει τα πράγματα που έχεις στις τσάντες σου, την πιστωτική σου κάρτα, την κάρτα συνδρομής σου σε videoclub, και για να βγεις έξω από το κατάστημά τους πρέπει να σου δώσουν άδεια. Επίσης, για να μπεις μέσα πρέπει να φοράς μια δική τους στολή, που σου εγγυάται ότι θα μπορείς να ψωνίζεις απρόσκοπτα. Α, ναι, μέχρι να μπεις μέσα είναι ευγενικοί, μόλις μπεις ανακαλύπτεις τα παρακάτω. Θα συνεχίσεις να ψωνίζεις από αυτούς;

Αν ναι, καλή τύχη στα ψώνια σου!  :Wink:

----------


## sportis

για πες μου ρε φιλε επειδη δεν κατεχω πολλα τι ειναι το p2p. δηλαδη και στα 2 ερωτηματα που ειπα πριν θα εχω προβλημα?

----------


## flevio

p2p = προγραμματα ανταλαγης δεδωμενων μεταξυ χρηστων.

αν δε πληρωσεις για να βαλεις δικο σου royter ναι θα εχεις προβληματα , θα μπορεις να κατεβαζεις κανονικα  μονο  οτι κατεβαινει μεσω του explorer ..+ οτι καποια online games που χρησιμοποιουν p2p για τα updates τους θα εχουν προβλημα.

αν βαλεις δικο σου royter 
ξεχνα την tv .

----------


## wolfy

> για πες μου ρε φιλε επειδη δεν κατεχω πολλα τι ειναι το p2p. δηλαδη και στα 2 ερωτηματα που ειπα πριν θα εχω προβλημα?


Ειναι τα προγράμματα μέσω των οποίων θα κατεβάζεις μουσικές ή παιχνίδια. Στα online games η ΟΝ έχει επίσης πρόβλημα εφόσον με το router που σου δίνει δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις τις πόρτες που χρειάζονται τα παιχνίδια για να λειτουργήσουν

----------


## zatast

οποτε ξεχνας τα Online παιχνιδια και μενεις με τα site που σου σπανε τα νευρα τα banners,τα registrations και τα trojans για να κατεβαζεις οτι εχουν εκει,αν σου κανει.

----------


## sportis

Παιδια πηρα παλι τηλ και μου ειπε ( μου το τονισε) οτι δεν θα εχω προβλημα οτι το p2p θα λειτουργει κανονικα και το torens αν το γραφω κανονικα και τα online game θα παιζουν κανονικα αλιμονο μου λεει να μην τα ειχαμε ανοιχτα αυτα, τοτε ποιος ο λογος να βαλεις internet μου ειπε.

----------


## yiapap

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι;
> 
> Πως ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση για το όριο στα GB? Υπάρχει τέτοια πληροφορία; Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο...


Ξεκίνησε από τον anon που το πρότεινε ως εναλλακτική σε όλα αυτά που γίνονται, εφόσον γίνονται για να μειώσει το bandwidth στο δίκτυό της. Δεν είναι "είδηση" από την πλευρά της On!




> 3.3.* Η Εταιρεία ουδεμία ευθύνη υπέχει για την ποιότητα, επάρκεια και ασφάλεια*, πλημμελή λειτουργία των τηλεπικοινωνιακών και/ή άλλων δικτύων τρίτων προσώπων ή για τη δρομολόγηση της εξερχόμενης κλήσης από το σταθερό δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό
> Δίκτυο ή για την απόληξη της εξερχόμενης κλήσης στο δίκτυο προορισμού του καλούμενου αριθμού. Ειδικότερα, η Εταιρεία δεν υπέχει ευθύνη για την ποιότητα της κλήσης (εισερχόμενης ή εξερχόμενης), στο μέτρο που η κλήση εκκινεί από άλλο δίκτυο ή καταλήγει σε άλλο δίκτυο και η ποιότητα εξαρτάται αντικειμενικά και για λόγους τεχνικούς και από άλλα δίκτυα. *Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν και για την υπηρεσία εικόνα, για το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο και τις υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου (Internet).*
> 
> Νομίζω ότι εδώ πέφτει ο φερετζες της προστασιας της ' δικης μας ' ασφάλειας.


Ναι καλά. Ας κοινοποιήσουν τέτοιο πράγματα στην ΑΔΑΕ και το ξανασυζητάμε! Σαφέστατα και ένας Πάροχος τέτοιων υπηρεσιών φέρει ευθύνη σύμφωνα με το Νόμο και την άδεια λειτουργίας του. Και σαφώς ο νόμος είναι ισχυρότερος της σύμβασης!

----------


## manosf

3.10. Η Εταιρεία υποχρεούται να ενημερώνει τον Πελάτη *πριν από την
υπογραφή της Αίτησης* για τους γενικούς όρους, τ*ις προϋποθέσεις και
τους όρους πρόσβασης και χρήσης των παρεχομένων υπηρεσιών*, όπως
εκάστοτε θα τους προσδιορίζει η Εταιρεία, τη διάρκεια ισχύος και τους
τρόπους λύσης της Σύμβασης, *τους κανόνες χρήσεως του Εξοπλισμού*, τις
χρεώσεις, τα χαρακτηριστικά του Συστήματος, την ποιότητα των υπηρε-
σιών και την περιοχή κάλυψης.

No Comment...

----------


## Psyx

> Ναι καλά. Ας κοινοποιήσουν τέτοιο πράγματα στην ΑΔΑΕ και το ξανασυζητάμε! Σαφέστατα και ένας Πάροχος τέτοιων υπηρεσιών φέρει ευθύνη σύμφωνα με το Νόμο και την άδεια λειτουργίας του. Και σαφώς ο νόμος είναι ισχυρότερος της σύμβασης!


ακριβώς... είναι σαν να είχανε ως όρο στην σύμβαση οτι παραιτούμαστε
από το δικαίωμα της υπαναχώρησης... ακόμα και αν το υπογράφαμε, ο
συγκεκριμένος νόμος ακυρώνει την παραίτηση μας από την υπαναχώρηση
σε μία από τις παραγράφους του... ευτυχώς κάποιες νομοθετήσεις έχουνε
γίνει με προσοχή... κυρίως οι εξ Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης...

----------


## trabakoulas

> 3.3.* Η Εταιρεία ουδεμία ευθύνη υπέχει για την ποιότητα, επάρκεια και ασφάλεια*, πλημμελή λειτουργία των τηλεπικοινωνιακών και/ή άλλων δικτύων *τρίτων προσώπων* ή για τη δρομολόγηση της εξερχόμενης κλήσης από το σταθερό δημόσιο τηλεπικοινωνιακό δίκτυο στο Τηλεπικοινωνιακό
> Δίκτυο ή για την απόληξη της εξερχόμενης κλήσης στο δίκτυο προορισμού του καλούμενου αριθμού. Ειδικότερα, η Εταιρεία δεν υπέχει ευθύνη για την ποιότητα της κλήσης (εισερχόμενης ή εξερχόμενης), στο μέτρο που η κλήση εκκινεί από άλλο δίκτυο ή καταλήγει σε άλλο δίκτυο και η ποιότητα εξαρτάται αντικειμενικά και για λόγους τεχνικούς και από άλλα δίκτυα. *Τα ανωτέρω ισχύουν και για την υπηρεσία εικόνα, για το ηλεκτρονικό ταχυδρομείο και τις υπηρεσίες διαδικτύου (Internet).*
> 
> Νομίζω ότι εδώ πέφτει ο φερετζες της προστασιας της ' δικης μας ' ασφάλειας.


Νομίζω ότι αυτή η παραγράφος αναφέρεται ουσιαστικά σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και δίκτυα άλλων εταιρειών γενικότερα.
Ότι δεν μπορούν να εγγυηθούν π.χ. για την ασφάλεια μιας κλήσης που καταλήγει στο δίκτυο της Vodafone(η επιλογή της εταιρείας δεν είναι κι εντελώς τυχαία :Razz: )
Δεν βλέπω να έχει σχέση με τo port-forward πάντως. :Thinking:

----------


## rokko74

Ε Όχι, πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι η τελευταία ενημέρωση που έχουν είναι ότι πλέον σε ιδιώτες δεν ανοίγουν πόρτες

Λέω, μα καλά όταν σας πήρα για την αίτηση με διαβεβαιώσατε ότι θα παίζουν όλα τα p2p κανονικότατα?

Απαντάει, τι να σας κάνω τώρα? Η τελευταία ενημέρωση είναι αυτή.

Και φυσικά ζήτησα ακύρωση και επιστροφή των 65 €.

Το κανόνισε και μου είπε ότι τα λεφτά θα μου τα δώσει πίσω ο κούριερ που θα έρθει να παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό....

Παίρνω τηλ τώρα την Tellas που είχα κάνει αίτηση ακύρωσης μπας και προλάβω.....

----------


## vskar

> Απαντάει, τι να σας κάνω τώρα? Η τελευταία ενημέρωση είναι αυτή.


Γι' αυτό και γώ...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=363

 :Mad:

----------


## rokko74

Φίλε vskar επειδή είσαι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα μου επιτρέπεις να κάνω clopy/paste με λίγες αλλαγές το κείμενο σου, για να τους το στείλω κι εγώ με φάξ έτσι όστε να το έχω και γραμμένο?

----------


## vskar

> Φίλε vskar επειδή είσαι ακριβώς ίδια περίπτωση με εμένα μου επιτρέπεις να κάνω clopy/paste με λίγες αλλαγές το κείμενο σου, για να τους το στείλω κι εγώ με φάξ έτσι όστε να το έχω και γραμμένο?


Φυσικά είναι "ανοιχτού κώδικα" κείμενο!

----------


## rokko74

> Φυσικά είναι "ανοιχτού κώδικα" κείμενο!


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## Silent Air

Με πηραν σημερα τηλεφωνο να μου πουν οτι όντως εγινε η ακυρωση μου και επι τη ευκαιρια ρωτησα εαν υπαρχει καποια αλλαγη στο θεμα των πορτών, μου είπαν οτι πλεον θα μπορει και ο ιδιωτης να κανει αιτηση για το εταιρικο πακετο οπου το ρουτερ ειναι ανοιχτο. Τι να τις κανω ομως τις δυο τηλεφωνικες γραμμες και τα 6 IPs? 

Δεν πανε καθολου καλα!

----------


## manicx

> Με πηραν σημερα τηλεφωνο να μου πουν οτι όντως εγινε η ακυρωση μου και επι τη ευκαιρια ρωτησα εαν υπαρχει καποια αλλαγη στο θεμα των πορτών, μου είπαν οτι πλεον θα μπορει και ο ιδιωτης να κανει αιτηση για το εταιρικο πακετο οπου το ρουτερ ειναι ανοιχτο. Τι να τις κανω ομως τις δυο τηλεφωνικες γραμμες και τα 6 IPs? 
> 
> Δεν πανε καθολου καλα!


Δηλαδή πλήρης σεβασμός σε όσους ήδη έκαναν αίτηση και είναι πελάτες τους...

----------


## Silent Air

Manicx, περαν του σεβασμου στον πελατη οπου εχεις απολυτο δικιο, η ενεργεια τους αυτη, προσωπικα μου δειχνει οτι δεν σκοπευουν να αλλαξουν την τακτικη τους σε ολα αυτα τα θεματα που μας οδηγησαν να ακυρωσουμε!

----------


## IrmaRules

Εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την λογική τους. Δηλαδή ένας χρήστης από το σπίτι έχει ανάγκη για μέγιστη ασφάλεια ενώ μια εταιρεία όχι; Και μη μου πείτε ότι μια εταιρεία θα έχει το προσωπικό να τα διαχειρίζεται αυτά τα θέματα. Ποια εταιρεία; Ελάχιστες έχουν τμήματα για θέματα ασφάλειας δικτύου. Οι περισσότερες θέλουν το Internet για το email. Μην με ρωτήσετε γιατί βάζουν adsl όταν το χρησιμοποιουν το πολύ 1 ώρα την ημέρα. Αυτό είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.
Τέλος πάντων. Αν κάποιος έχει βάλει εταιρικό, ας μας πει τα user/pass του ρουτερ του μήπως κάτσουν και στα δικά μας.

----------


## Avesael

Δε ξέρω τι να πω...Anyway δε θα μπω στη διαδικασία να διακόψω γιατί οι άλλοι δεν είναι καλύτεροι...Το απόγευμα θα έχω ένα LinkSys να κάνω τη δουλειά μου και απο εκεί και πέρα χ@@@@α. Αρκετά ασχολήθηκα μαζί τους και αρκετά μου έσπασαν τα νεύρα.Αλλωστε IPTV δε βλέπω και δε με ενδιαφέρει. Τώρα...αν στο μέλλον δω ότι κάπως σταθεροποιήται η κατάσταση γενικά με το Broadband ΣΤΟ ΕΛΛΑΝΤΑ, τότε θα δω τι με συμφέρει και προπάντως μετά από πολύ πολύ ψάξιμο για να μη μας πιάσουν και πάλι κορόιδα.... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## spsomas

@ Avesalom
Γιατί να δίνω 35€ το μήνα στην ΟΝ και δεν τα δίνω σε άλλον πάροχο με απεριόριστο Ιντερνετ και δωράν τηλέφωνα? Δεν θέλεις τηλέφωνο? ακόμα καλύτερα πας στα 25€ το μήνα πάλι με 10 Μbps ταχύτητα και πάλι απεριόριστο χωρίς αγορά-δανεισμού άλλου εξοπλισμού με ελεύθερες τις πόρτες και όλα τα συναφή. Τώρα αν δεν θές να περιμένεις άλλους 2 μήνες και καίγεσαι να βάλεις adsl εδώ και τώρα τότε μάλλον δεν έχεις άλλη επιλογή και να μείνεις ΟΝ (η OFF όπως το πάρει κανείς)

----------


## Cacofonix

Για άλλα router μπορούν να το κόψουν ή όχι;

----------


## IrmaRules

> Για άλλα router μπορούν να το κόψουν ή όχι;


Αν δεν τους δώσεις το username / password όχι δεν μπορούνε (όχι εύκολα τουλάχιστον) και αν το κάνουν τότε αυτό που κάνουν είναι αδίκημα και διώκεται. Δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει στο ποινικό ή στο αστικό δίκαιο, αλλά σίγουρα είναι αδίκημα.

----------


## Avvocato

> Αν δεν τους δώσεις το username / password όχι δεν μπορούνε (όχι εύκολα τουλάχιστον) και αν το κάνουν τότε αυτό που κάνουν είναι αδίκημα και διώκεται. Δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει στο ποινικό ή στο αστικό δίκαιο, αλλά σίγουρα είναι αδίκημα.



Εμπιπτει και στα 2.

Ποινικα γιατι παραβιαζουν τα προσωπικα σου δεδομενα και την ιδιωκτησια σου (ρουτερ)
Αστικα γιατι εμποδιζουν την αποκλειστικη νομη του αγαθου που ανηκει στην ιδιοκτησια σου.

Ετσι ελαφρα απαντω αυτα τα δυο, αν το αναλυσουμε μπορειι να βγουνε και αλλα αδικηματα ποινικης φυσεως , αλλα και αστικων απαιτησεων

----------


## Floga

Καλησπέρα σας παιδιά, και καλως σας βρίσκω!!!      :Smile:  

Τι είναι αυτά, βρε παιδιά;;;   Τι δούλεμα είναι αυτό;;;;   Τους πήρα χτες στην ΟΝ, και δεν ντράπηκαν να μου πουν ότι στο ....  καινουργιοφορεμένο τους .... Εταιρικό Πρόγραμμα, είναι ξεκλείδωτο το Ρούτερ, και όλα μια χαρά!!!!   Δηλαδή, πληρώστε σαν ηλίθιοι τα παραπάνω χρήματα, και όλα εντάξει!!!   Γιατί, κύριοι της ΟΝ, δεν μας τα είπατε νωρίτερα αυτά;;;;   Γιατί θέλετε να εκμεταλλευτείτε το πρόβλημα που προέκυψε;;;;   Τόσο ηλίθιους μας περνάτε;;;;      :Wink:  

Τσακώνομαι με τον γιο μου να αλλάξουμε Εταιρία, αλλά δεν θέλει, βαρέθηκε να περιμένει!!!   Έχουμε τώρα από τον Νοέμβριο!!!   Λέει πως θα δώσουμε άλλα 70€ και θα πάρουμε άλλο Ρούτερ, και θα είναι εντάξει!!!   Και γιατί, βρε παιδιά, να πάρουμε άλλο Ρούτερ;;;   Τους τα χρωστάμε τα 70€;;;   Δεν είναι μέσα στον εξοπλισμό και το Ρούτερ;;;   Γιατί δηλαδή, να πάρουμε άλλο;;;    Του λέω πάμε Βιβόντι!   Λέει:   "Είπαν τα παιδιά στο Φόρουμ για τη Βιβόντι αυτό κι αυτό!!!"   Πάμε εκεί!   "Είπαν αυτό κι αυτό!!!!"    Πολύ κουραστήκαμε μ΄ αυτή την υπόθεση!!!    Έχει πειράξει κι ο ΟΤΕ τα τηλέφωνα μας κι όλο βλάβες παρουσιάζουν....      :Thinking:  

Να μην υπάρχει μία σωστή Εταιρία, φερέγγεια, με πρόσωπο, με τιμή, να μπορείς να την εμπιστευτείς!!!.....     Ας είναι.....    Ας ελπίσουμε στο καλύτερο.....        :Smile:       Και θα έρθει!!!

----------


## vasir

> Αν δεν τους δώσεις το username / password όχι δεν μπορούνε (όχι εύκολα τουλάχιστον) και αν το κάνουν τότε αυτό που κάνουν είναι αδίκημα και διώκεται. Δεν ξέρω αν εμπίπτει στο ποινικό ή στο αστικό δίκαιο, αλλά σίγουρα είναι αδίκημα.


Αυτό φυσικά και είναι αδίκημα. Το θέμα είναι αν αποφασίσουν να υοθετήσουν κανονικό username και pass αντί του on-on και δεν έχουμε τι να κάνουμε τα δικά μας router

----------


## Avvocato

> Αυτό φυσικά και είναι αδίκημα. Το θέμα είναι αν αποφασίσουν να υοθετήσουν κανονικό username και pass αντί του on-on και δεν έχουμε τι να κάνουμε τα δικά μας router


Τοτε τα ζητας και αν δεν στα δωσουν, αλλα δικαιολογηθουν πως θα τα περασουν αυτοι στο ρουτερ,τοτε μπορεις να καταγγειλεις την συμβαση σου, αφου συμφωνα με το συμβολαιο που υπογραψες πρεπει να σου γνωστοποιησουν τα login σου.

----------


## akrato

Το ξαναματαγράφω!

Το πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες πιστεύω ότι είναι η NOVA. Και γενικά το πρόβλημα με την iptv θα είναι η NOVA και στο μέλλον. Τι φαντάζομαι:

1. Η ΟΝ ανοίγει τον router στις εταιρικές συνδέσεις γιατί αυτές δεν έχουν τηλεόραση. Και ειδικότερα δεν έχουν MULTICAST δηλαδή δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο που μεταδίδει κανάλια άρα ΚΑΙ τα κανάλια της NOVA. 

2. Σε δικούς μας router δεν θα δώσουν πρόσβαση MULTICAST γιατί φοβούνται ότι θα μπούμε με κάποιο "κόλπο" και θα βλέπουμε και τα κανάλια της NOVA. Και μάλιστα όχι μόνο εμείς... Γι' αυτό και τώρα με κάποια άλλα router κάποιοι βλέπουν ταινίες και ONREC αλλά δεν βλέπουν Live τηλεόραση...

3. Και όσοι άλλοι πάροχοι θελήσουν να έχουν NOVA το ίδιο θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν. Γι' αυτό και δεν θα δείτε σε άλλο πάροχο τα Ελληνικά Ιδιωτικά κανάλια...

4. Η λύση θα ήταν πολύ απλή. Το χαζοκούτι που δίνει η ON κανονικά είχε και υποδοχή για smartcard. Με ένα ελάχιστο κόστος παραπάνω η ΟΝ θα μπορούσε είχε παραγγείλει τα μηχανήματά της με υποδοχή για να διαβάζει κάρτες της NOVA οπότε δεν θα υπήρχε το πρόβλημα. Μαζί με το σήμα θα ερχόντουσαν και τα "κλειδιά" της NOVA όπως στο δορυφορικό και μόνο όσοι έχουν την κάρτα της NOVA θα έβλεπαν τα κανάλια της. Όπως δηλαδή γίνεται και στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη!!!! Και δεν θα υπήρχε και πρόβλημα πειρατείας μιας και το σύστημα "κλειδώματος" της NOVA (το Irdeto II) είναι άσπαστο... 

Για όλα υπάρχουν λύσεις αλλά πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι ημιμαθείς και κάποιοι χαζοί και κάποιοι άσχετοι στις εταιρίες που δεν θα τις χρησιμοποιούν. Τουλάχιστον ας αντέγραφαν αυτά που γίνονται στην Ευρώπη...

----------


## Cacofonix

Ωραία και τι κάνουμε τώρα; Απ' ότι είπε κάποιος τα 65€ δεν επιστρέφονται. Αρα είναι μαλακία να φύγεις.

----------


## akrato

Επιστρέφονται με την επιστροφή του εξοπλισμού...

----------


## Avvocato

Τα 65 ειναι τελος ενεργοποιησης.

Αν δεν σας εχουν ενεργοποιησει, τοτε τα δικαιουστε πισω. Δεν εχουν να κανουν σε καμια περιπτωση με τον εξοπλισμο.

Απο οσο θυμαμαι τι εγραφε το συμβολαιο δηλαδη.
Και να εχετε παρει τον εξοπλισμο, ετσι και δεν σας εχουν ενεργοποιησει την γραμμη, δεν δικαιουνται να εισπραξουν αυτο το ποσον. Ομως κανουν την λαμογια να στελνουν εξκοπλισμο πριν σας συνδεσουν, κι ετσι στα χαρτια φαινεται με την παραλαβη απο την μερια σας του εξοπλισμου, οτι εχετε ενργοποιηθει. οποτε χαιρετιστε τα 65 ευρωπουλα.

Συνηστω στους επομενους φιλους να μην αποδεχτει κανεις εξοπλισμο, αμα δεν ακουσει το τηλεφωνο του να κανει τουτ τουτ και ντριιιιννν οπως και πρωτα. Εδω περιμενατε τοσο καιρο, για λιγες μερες ακομη κανεις δεν επαθε τιποτε.........εκτος και αν εχετε περισευουμενα 65 ευρω για τα λαμογια. Εγω δεν εχω και αμα σας περισευουν ευχαριστως να δεχθω να τα στηλετε σε εμενα. πιο πολυ τοτπο θα πιασουν.......

----------


## Cacofonix

Μα στην απόδειξη λεεί απλώς 65€. Και το μόνο που φαίνεται ότι τα έδωσα στην κούριερ.

----------


## sportis

> Το ξαναματαγράφω!
> 
> Το πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες πιστεύω ότι είναι η NOVA. Και γενικά το πρόβλημα με την iptv θα είναι η NOVA και στο μέλλον. Τι φαντάζομαι:
> 
> 1. Η ΟΝ ανοίγει τον router στις εταιρικές συνδέσεις γιατί αυτές δεν έχουν τηλεόραση. Και ειδικότερα δεν έχουν MULTICAST δηλαδή δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο που μεταδίδει κανάλια άρα ΚΑΙ τα κανάλια της NOVA. 
> 
> 2. Σε δικούς μας router δεν θα δώσουν πρόσβαση MULTICAST γιατί φοβούνται ότι θα μπούμε με κάποιο "κόλπο" και θα βλέπουμε και τα κανάλια της NOVA. Και μάλιστα όχι μόνο εμείς... Γι' αυτό και τώρα με κάποια άλλα router κάποιοι βλέπουν ταινίες και ONREC αλλά δεν βλέπουν Live τηλεόραση...
> 
> 3. Και όσοι άλλοι πάροχοι θελήσουν να έχουν NOVA το ίδιο θα αναγκαστούν να κάνουν. Γι' αυτό και δεν θα δείτε σε άλλο πάροχο τα Ελληνικά Ιδιωτικά κανάλια...
> ...


Θα συμφωνησω φιλε μαζι σου γιατι εχω εναν φιλο ο οποιος προσπαθει μεσω internet να βλεπει nova και πολλα αλλα με τις λαμογιες που κανει τσαμπα θυμαμαι ειδικα την καρτα που βαζεις στον αποκοδοικοποιητη ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη με τις αλλες αφου πανω στην καρτα συνδεεται ενα καλωδιο τηλ που πηγαινει στο pc. οποτε σαν να εχεις δικιο αυτα που λες! :Thinking:

----------


## rokko74

> Και δεν θα υπήρχε και πρόβλημα πειρατείας μιας και το σύστημα "κλειδώματος" της NOVA (το Irdeto II) είναι άσπαστο...



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## cpnemo

Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα "άσπαστο".Αυτό που γνωρίζω τόσα χρόνια με την ενασχόλησή μου με την πληροφορική είναι ο άγραφος νόμος, ότι κλειδώνει ....ξεκλειδώνει!!!

----------


## gedi

> Και δεν θα υπήρχε και πρόβλημα πειρατείας μιας και το σύστημα "κλειδώματος" της NOVA (το Irdeto II) είναι άσπαστο...


Για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους και μόνο  :Wink:  να πω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο άσπαστο εδώ και κάποιο καιρό...

----------


## BKORON64

> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα "άσπαστο".Αυτό που γνωρίζω τόσα χρόνια με την ενασχόλησή μου με την πληροφορική είναι ο άγραφος νόμος, ότι κλειδώνει ....ξεκλειδώνει!!!


Για να δούμε θα λειτουργήσει ο νόμος και για το τσιντουράτο;

----------


## IrmaRules

> Για να δούμε θα λειτουργήσει ο νόμος και για το τσιντουράτο;


Καλά θα το ξεκλιδώσουμε το ριμάδι και εκεί να δω τι θα κάνουν. Από την στιγμή που δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούμε παράνομα τότε δεν θα μπορούν και να κάνουν τίποτα.
Επίσης όσον αφορά την ΝΟΒΑ θα μπορούσαν να βρουν και άλλους τρόπους με software control στους servers τους. Τώρα διάλεξαν το software control στα ρουτερ μας. Μεγαλύτερο λάθος δεν μπορούσαν να κάνουν.

----------


## akrato

> Για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους και μόνο  να πω ότι δεν είναι και τόσο άσπαστο εδώ και κάποιο καιρό...


OK αλλά 5 χρόνια ήταν άσπαστο... γνωρίζω και εγώ κάποιες από τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις οι οποίες όμως δεν είναι ευρέως γνωστές... δεν υπάρχει σήμερα αυτό που γινόταν το 2001.

Και σε τελική ανάλυση η ΟΝ δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη για το τι συμβαίνει στον δορυφορικό κόσμο... θα ήταν ευθύνη της NOVA οι κάρτες... Και αν η NOVA είχε πρόβλημα στις δορυφορικές της κάρτες, το πρόβλημα με την iptv θα ήταν το ελάχιστο...

----------


## gedi

> Και σε τελική ανάλυση η ΟΝ δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη για το τι συμβαίνει στον δορυφορικό κόσμο... θα ήταν ευθύνη της NOVA οι κάρτες... Και αν η NOVA είχε πρόβλημα στις δορυφορικές της κάρτες, το πρόβλημα με την iptv θα ήταν το ελάχιστο...


Σωστά  :One thumb up:

----------


## Cacofonix

Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει βάλει άλλο router να δει αν κλειδώσει το port forward εάν θα δουλεύει το IPTV;

----------


## Spanos

Kάποιος που έχει On μπορεί να δοκιμάσει να κατεβάσει το configuration του pirelli απο τον tftp με


*Spoiler:*




			tftp -i 91.132.4.190 get *.cfg
		



και να το ανεβασει εδώ;

----------


## Saniok

Το .cfg αρχειάκι δεν λέει και τίποτα καλό για config του router... Φτιάχνει ένα static DHCP entry για το IPTV box (192.168.1.5 και MAC Address του box). Φτιάχνει την ώρα με 3 NTP Servers και παραπέμπει το router στο άλλο server (http://91.132.4.180:8181), ο οποιος και κάνει το config... Στο server αυτό ακούει ενας Java Web Server, και μιλάει με το router με προτόκολλο TR69. Δεν ξερω ακριβος τι κάνει, google λέει για κάτι SOAP over HTTP... Αν του μιλάς με telnet, λέει "501 - Not Implemented"... Τέλος πάντον, το καλήτερο ειναι εδω: http://91.132.4.180:8080/pmp/html/index.html ... Όποιος θα βρεί το password - έχει την ON (και όλους τους πελάτες της) στο χέρι...  :Smile:    Αλλά πρέπει να το κάνει απο το δύκτιο τις ON, γιατι την πόρτα 8080 κλείσανε απ'εξω μετά απο το βιδεάκι στο YouTube...  :Respekt:

----------


## evagelos

το firmware μπορεί κάποιος να μου το στείλει;

----------


## i_am_ugf

μιλησα με καποιον εκπροσωπο της ΟΝ η οποια με ενημερωσε οτι τα emule mtorrent 8α παιζουν κανονικα ετσι τους ειπαν οι τεχνικοι τους...Τωρα σε ποια πορτς ενας 8εος ξερει..8α ειναι τα default?ΕΠι της ουσιας 8α εχουμε 10 ημερες απο την ενεργοποιηση να ακυρωσουμε την αιτηση μας..Επισης 8α η8ελα να ρωτησω, εαν αλλαξω router 8α μπορω να ανοιξω τις πορτες που 8ελω??

----------


## evagelos

Μόλις μίλισα για άλλη μια φορά και εγώ.
Μου είπαν ότι θα παίζουν όλα κανονικά, παιχνίδια torrents κλπ.
Τους ρώτησα πώς αφου οι πόρτες θα είναι κλειδωμένες, και μου είπε πως θα παίζουν κανονικά!!!
Τον ξαναρωτάω και του λέω ότι θέλω να πληρώσω για να μου πουν την τεχνογνωσία για το ότι παρότι θα είναι κλειστές οι΄πόρτες όλα θα παίζουν κανονικά. :Worthy:   :Worthy:   Γέλασε και δεν ήξερε τι να πει.
Του είπα να μου στείλει γραπτός αυτα, ότι δηλ θα παίζουν όλα κανονικά και μου είπε πως θα το προοθήσει αλλά δεν είναι σίγουρος ότι θα μου απαντήσουν.
Μου είπε ότι σύντομα (πότε :Wink:  θα βγει ανακοίνωση.
Είπαμε πολλά αλλά θα τα γράψω εν καιρό.
Μου επιβεβαίωσε για το εταιρικό πακέτο.

 :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:   :Rant:

----------


## cpnemo

> Επισης 8α η8ελα να ρωτησω, εαν αλλαξω router 8α μπορω να ανοιξω τις πορτες που 8ελω??


Νομίζω έχει απαντηθεί ότι κάποιοι άλλοι ρούτερς δουλεύουν απρόσκοπτα με ΟΝ και μπορείς να ανοίξεις/κλείσεις όποια πόρτα θέλεις. Δεν δουλεύει όμως το ΙΡTV....
Λίγο προσεκτικότερο διάβασμα θα σου λύσει τις απορίες όχι για το αν αλλά για το ποιοι το κάνουν αυτό.

----------


## Bebouar

Εγώ πάντως πιστεύω στη "δύναμή" μας. Όλο και κάποιο "αλάνι" θα βρει το τρόπο να δουλεύουν όλα κομπλέ.

----------


## i_am_ugf

Ξαναμιλησα με τεχνικο της ΟΝ και του λεω οτι εχετε ενημερωση το Κεντρο Εξυπηρετησης οτι emule    και mtorrent  8α δουλευουν κανονικα...σε ποια πορτς 8α δουλεουν...μηπως στα default??Απαντηση δεν πηρα...τον ξαναρωταω εχετε δουλεψει ποτε με p2p??ναι μου λεει το limewire δουλευει μια χαρα...αυτο ειναι το μονο που δεν 8ελει πορτες και χαμογελασε..Τι να σας πω μοθ λεει...ειναι πραγματικα αστεια η εταιρεια..εγω 8α εκμεταλευτω το 10ημερο να δω εαν 8α βρε8ει καποια ακρη,αλλιως 8α ακυρωσω..τσαμπα την αναμονη

----------


## Avvocato

Και τελικα αυτο που προκειπτει απο ολες αυτες τις ακυρωσεις....ειναι οτι:
1. Οποιος μηνει θα μηνει μονος του στην ΟΝ, να εχει ολο το bandwidth τους διαθεσιμο (καλα ονειρα κανετε.....)
2. Αυτοι που θα μηνουν θα κινδυνευουν ακομη και με χασιμο της συνδρομης τους και ακομη χειροτερα του αριθμου τους αν εκαναν φωρητοτητα γιατι φανταστειτε πως αν μια εταιρεια σε εναν κλαδο με τοσα εξοδα, αρχισει απο το πρωτο 15νθημερο λειτουργιας της να χανει πελατες τον εναν πισω απο τον αλλο, τι εχει να συμβει. Την βλεπω για λουκετο πριν το τελος του ετους, εκτος και αν καπιοι εχουν πολλλλλλλλαααααα φραγκα για να χασουν.

Παντως προς το παρον δεν ειναι ουτε ανταγωνιστικοι στις τιμες, ουτε στις παροχες, ουτε στο επιπεδο υπηρεσιων που προσφερουν, οι τουλαχιστον που διαφημιζουν οτι προσφερουν.


ΟΝ την Δευτερα θα εισαι OFF και απο εμενα, αντε γεια.

----------


## vagmor

καλησπερα σε ολους, αυτη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω στο forum και για αρχη θελω να σας συγχαρω για την τεραστεια προσπαθεια που κανατε να βρεθει λυση με την απατεΟΝ
λοιπον παιδια μιλισα παλι σημερα μαζι τους και μου ειπαν οτι η κατασταση δεν προκειτε να αλαξει! τουλαχιστον οχι συντομα! Αλλα το χειροτερο ηταν οτι μιλησα με ενα παλικαρι που ηταν ΟΚ και μου ειπε οτι απο τα 100 τηλεφωνα που απανταει την ημερα μονο τα 2-3 ειναι για παραπονα σχετικα με τις πορτες! πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαστε αρκετα δυνατοι!πρεπει να βαζουμε οποιον ξερουμε να τουσ παιρνει τηλεφωνο και να τουσ ζαλιζει για αυτο το θεμα! πρεπει ολη την ημερα να ασχολουνται μονο με αυτο πρεπει τα τηλεφωνικα τουσ κεντρα να βουλιαξουν με παραπονα!!!! κατι που αυτη τη στιγμη δεν υσχιει! πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαστε ουτε το 10% των πελατων τους! πρεπει να βρουμε τροπο να γινει ποιο δηνατη η φωνη μας!! το ξερω οτι ακουγομαι λιγο γρφικος αλλα δεν ξερω με ποιον τροπο να δυαμαρτηριθω εναντιων τους! η μοναδικη λυση ειναι να γινουμε πραγματικα πολοι!!

----------


## Bebouar

Καλωσήρθες!
Αν και νέος καλά τα λες. :Razz:  
 Δε ξέρω αν παρακολουθείς το forum αλλά μαζευτήκαμε στη καταγγελία γύρω στα 80 άτομα. Όσοι και να είμαστε πάντως πιστεύω ότι σίγουρα είμαστε μειονότητα...
Εγώ έχω πάντως συμβιβαστεί με την ιδέα ότι δεν ανοίγουν πόρτες και πάω καρφί για άλλο router. Τώρα δε ξέρω αν είναι σωστή αντιμετώπιση αυτή ή να παίρνω συνέχεια τηλέφωνα. Σε τελική αυτή είναι η πολιτική προς το παρόν και αφού δεν αλλάζει, παρόλο το κράξιμο, πράττω ανάλογα.

----------


## manicx

> καλησπερα σε ολους, αυτη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που γραφω στο forum και για αρχη θελω να σας συγχαρω για την τεραστεια προσπαθεια που κανατε να βρεθει λυση με την απατεΟΝ
> λοιπον παιδια μιλισα παλι σημερα μαζι τους και μου ειπαν οτι η κατασταση δεν προκειτε να αλαξει! τουλαχιστον οχι συντομα! Αλλα το χειροτερο ηταν οτι μιλησα με ενα παλικαρι που ηταν ΟΚ και μου ειπε οτι απο τα 100 τηλεφωνα που απανταει την ημερα μονο τα 2-3 ειναι για παραπονα σχετικα με τις πορτες! πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαστε αρκετα δυνατοι!πρεπει να βαζουμε οποιον ξερουμε να τουσ παιρνει τηλεφωνο και να τουσ ζαλιζει για αυτο το θεμα! πρεπει ολη την ημερα να ασχολουνται μονο με αυτο πρεπει τα τηλεφωνικα τουσ κεντρα να βουλιαξουν με παραπονα!!!! κατι που αυτη τη στιγμη δεν υσχιει! πιστευω οτι δεν ειμαστε ουτε το 10% των πελατων τους! πρεπει να βρουμε τροπο να γινει ποιο δηνατη η φωνη μας!! το ξερω οτι ακουγομαι λιγο γρφικος αλλα δεν ξερω με ποιον τροπο να δυαμαρτηριθω εναντιων τους! η μοναδικη λυση ειναι να γινουμε πραγματικα πολοι!!


Καλά τα είπε. 2-3 είναι για παράπονα. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για ακυρώσεις...

----------


## Candlemass

Τι λένε ρε τα άτομα... 2-3 παράπονα τη μέρα κάνει *ο καθένας* μόνος του...

----------


## i_am_ugf

περιμενωντας να με ενεργοποιησουν, ενας φιλος δοκιμασε και το pirelli και ενα usr 9107a ...και με τα 2 επιασε τις ιδιες ταχυτητες σε torrents που δοκιμασε...611-700 επαιζε η ταχυτητα παρολο που με το pirelli φαινοταν blocked η πορτα που δουλευε

----------


## Dimitris

Κι από upload πόσο έπιασε στα torrents ?  :Razz:

----------


## i_am_ugf

περιπου 40-45 upload

----------


## shaq141a

Σε μεγάλα τορρεντάδικα δεν θα αντιμετωπίσετε μεγάλα προβλήματα ακόμα και με κλειδωμένα ρούτερ μιας και οι περισσότεροι χρήστες είναι connectable και υπάρχουν και κάτι seedboxes... Αλλά σε άλου τύπου p2p δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει μιας και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί μαζί τους. Επίσης μην ξεχνάτε ότι η peerlist που στέλνει ένας tracker σε έναν non connectable δεν περιλαμβάνει άλλους non connectable users.

----------


## georgevl

Απάντηση από τεχνικό ως προς το θέμα Port Forwarding:

Τελευταία εσωτερική εντολή είναι (από χθες) ότι κανένα port δεν θα ανοίξουν. Άλλοι router δεν θα παίξουν, και αν θέλω να συνδέσω την TV απομακρυσμένα μόνο με καλωδίοση υποστηρίζεται.

Πολυ απλά, ξεχάστε το, τουλάχιστον για τώρα.

Η ερώτηση τώρα φυσικά είναι... κατά πόσο είμαι διατεθιμένος να περιμένω αλλαγές ή να κάνω αιτήσεις άντε πάλι από την αρχή σε άλλους ISP (αν φυσικά με αφήσουν να ακυρώσω την συνδρομή)

----------


## georgevl

Α ναι, να προσθέσω ότι πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του router προσφέρεται στο πακέτο Office  :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

> Απάντηση από τεχνικό ως προς το θέμα Port Forwarding:
> 
> Τελευταία εσωτερική εντολή είναι (από χθες) ότι κανένα port δεν θα ανοίξουν. Άλλοι router δεν θα παίξουν, και αν θέλω να συνδέσω την TV απομακρυσμένα μόνο με καλωδίοση υποστηρίζεται.
> 
> Πολυ απλά, ξεχάστε το, τουλάχιστον για τώρα.
> 
> Η ερώτηση τώρα φυσικά είναι... κατά πόσο είμαι διατεθιμένος να περιμένω αλλαγές ή να κάνω αιτήσεις άντε πάλι από την αρχή σε άλλους ISP (αν φυσικά με αφήσουν να ακυρώσω την συνδρομή)


Τι εννοείς άλλοι routers δε θα παίξουν; Αυτό και τεχνικά δε γίνεται...Αλλιώς τώρα εγω και πόσοι αλλοι γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή συνδεδεμένος με ISP από το Υπερπέραν.... :Respekt:

----------


## Herretic

> Α ναι, να προσθέσω ότι πρόσβαση στις ρυθμίσεις του router προσφέρεται στο πακέτο Office


Να προσθέσω και εγώ ότι βρέθηκε μια καινούργια ήπειρος και λένε να την πούνε Αμερική  :Laughing:

----------


## Avesael

11:35 ON
11:59 OFF
12:54 ON 
.........OFF
.........ON
.........OFF

Έχουν τρελλαθεί τα λαμπάκια του router μου...Γιατί τόσα disconnects, τι να κάνω;

A!!! ΘΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ,ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ,ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ,ΑΝΥΠΕΡΒΛΗΤΟ,ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤ  ΙΚΟ,SUPER,.....KAI  KAI  KAI  KAI  KAI......C.C. της ΟΝ TELECOMS!  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## akaloith

Παιδια ειλικρινα καλο κουραγιο!
Ακουω τηλεφωνα που δεν παιζουν
Πορτες που παραμενουν κλειστες
Αλλα το πιο σημαντικο συνεχη disconnect.
Το προβλημα δεν νομιζω να ειναι το τι μερος των 10mbit εχει ο καθενας αλλα οτι εχω ποσα χρονια να φαω disconnect και τωρα ακουω οτι τα τρωτε με το κιλο!
Τραγικο!

Αλλα ενταξει θα εχετε finos film ταινιες. Τον λαμπρουκο που γυρναει απο το Χαρτουμ στην Ελλαδα αλλα βλεποντας τη καταντια ξαναγυρνα στο Χαρτουμ
Που να το φανταζοταν ο φινος οτι 50ετια μετα θα προσφερουν τις ταινιες του μεσω iptv και οτι θα πληρωνες για να τις δεις.

----------


## Avesael

> Παιδια ειλικρινα καλο κουραγιο!
> Ακουω τηλεφωνα που δεν παιζουν
> Πορτες που παραμενουν κλειστες
> Αλλα το πιο σημαντικο συνεχη disconnect.
> Το προβλημα δεν νομιζω να ειναι το τι μερος των 10mbit εχει ο καθενας αλλα οτι εχω ποσα χρονια να φαω disconnect και τωρα ακουω οτι τα τρωτε με το κιλο!
> Τραγικο!
> 
> Αλλα ενταξει θα εχετε finos film ταινιες. Τον λαμπρουκο στο Χαρτουμ (λεγε με Ελλαδα)


Ασε φίλε πλέον δε ξέω τι να πω...τι να σκεφτώ...Αλήθεια, η Βιβο πως πάει στη Ν.Σμύρνη;

----------


## georgevl

> Τι εννοείς άλλοι routers δε θα παίξουν; Αυτό και τεχνικά δε γίνεται...Αλλιώς τώρα εγω και πόσοι αλλοι γράφω αυτή τη στιγμή συνδεδεμένος με ISP από το Υπερπέραν....


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου, απλά μεταφέρω τι είπε ο "τεχνικός" τους. Με άλλο router έχεις και τηλεόραση;

----------


## Avesael

Δε μπήκα στη διαδικασια να παίξω IPTV με το Linksys. Όσοι έχουν Zyxel όμως από ότι ξέρω λειτουργού ONREC & ONCINEMA

----------


## georgevl

> Δε μπήκα στη διαδικασια να παίξω IPTV με το Linksys. Όσοι έχουν Zyxel όμως από ότι ξέρω λειτουργού ONREC & ONCINEMA


Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δώσει τα πλήρη στοιχεία router που λειτουργεί και τηλεόραση (Zyxel) και που μπορώ να το αγοράσω; 

Μια τελευταία ηλίθια ερώτηση (off topic): Αν σύνδεσω το Pirelli σε μια τηλ. πρίζα στο σαλόνι (κοντά στην τηλεόραση) και έναν άλλο router (Zyxel) σε άλλη τηλ. πρίζα στο γραφείο, τι προβλέπεται να γίνει; Όπως καταλαβαίνεται έχω θέμα αποστάσεων και καλωδιόσεων και το ασύρματο δίκτυο δεν κάνει τίποτα. Σκέφτηκα να αγοράσω repeater αλλά ούτε ξέρω ποιος τους πουλάει αλλά ούτε αν αξίζει τον κόπο. Μάλιστα ο "τεχνικός" στην ΟΝ πρότεινε HomePlug - εφόσον ελέγξω για συμβατότητα πρώτα... πολύ απλά είμαι χαμένος.

 :Sad:

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΛΗΣ

Προσωπικά γουστάρω τα ασυρματα δικτυα αλλά για κάλυψη εξωτερικών χώρων , σύνδεση κτιρίων κλπ κλπ
Μέσα στο σπίτι η στο γραφείο δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ για διαφόρους λόγους που μπορεί να επηρεάσουν την υγεία κάποιου , η άλλους λόγους που μπορεί να μην παιξουν γιατι υπάρχουν και άλλες συσκευές μέσα στο σπίτι που λειτουργούν στην ίδια συχνότητα.
Το καλύτερο που μπορεις να κανεις είναι να πάρεις αυτες τις συσκευες όπως σου πρότεινε ο τεχνικός οι οποίες μεταφέρουν το δίκτυο σου μέσα από τις καλωδιώσεις της ΔΕΗ
Οι πρίζες πρέπει να ανήκουν στο ίδιο ρολοι της ΔΕΗ , να βρίσκονται στην ίδια φάση και μην τα βάλεις σε πολύπριζο.
Βεβαια πανε λίγο ακριβά , γύρω στα 100-120 το σετ αν θυμάμαι καλά..

----------


## savvaskal

ασχετο αλλα οσο αφορα την ταχυτητα της ΟΝ μετα απο ενα trace ανακαλυψα οτι μαλον εχει παρει απο γερμανια 2 γραμμες του 1gbps x 2.

----------


## Psyx

ναι απ'οτι φαίνεται πηγαίνουνε μέσω Φρανκφούρτης και Global Crossing (http://www.gblx.net/)
ο χάρτης της GC: http://www.gblx.net/html/map05_11_05.html




> Report: TraceRoute
> Generated on 2/4/2007 at 11:54:25 by Essential NetTools
> 
> Tracing route to 91.132.4.132 over a maximum of 25 hops:
> 
> #1 192.168.1.1 [Unavailable]: TTL expired in transit, 1 ms
> #2 83.235.1.74 [Unavailable]: TTL expired in transit, 13 ms
> #3 212.205.223.217 [inet2-athe.backbone.otenet.net]: TTL expired in transit, 16 ms
> #4 212.205.223.217 [inet2-athe.backbone.otenet.net]: TTL expired in transit, 12 ms
> ...

----------


## vfragos

Λοιπόν όπως έχουμε πεί μέχρι τώρα από δοκιμές με άλλα ρούτερ κατάφέραμε να παίξουν τα on rec και on cinema αλλά όχι τα κανάλια. Κάποιος με δικό του ρούτερ που του παίζουν τα on rec και on cinema ας δοκιμάσει και τις ρυθμίσεις που θα δώσω για τα κανάλια.
Ανοίγουμε την πόρτα UDP 1796 για την ip του sagem (192.168.1.5). Απ' ότι είδα γίνεται μια σύνδεση στην εσωτερική ip 10.223.4.53 του δυκτίου της ON στην πόρτα 162.
Θά το δοκίμαζα και εγώ με το zyxel που έχω αλλά έχει φάει flash απο χθές και δεν λέει να δουλέψει ο sagem με το zyxel, μάλλον απο τα πολλά βάλε βγάλε μία στο pirelli και μία στο zyxel. :Thinking:

----------


## vasir

> 11:35 ON
> 11:59 OFF
> 12:54 ON 
> .........OFF
> .........ON
> .........OFF
> 
> Έχουν τρελλαθεί τα λαμπάκια του router μου...Γιατί τόσα disconnects, τι να κάνω;
> 
> A!!! ΘΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ,ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ,ΕΞΥΠΗΡΕΤΙΚΟΤΑΤΟ,ΑΝΥΠΕΡΒΛΗΤΟ,ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤ  ΙΚΟ,SUPER,.....KAI  KAI  KAI  KAI  KAI......C.C. της ΟΝ TELECOMS!


Eχεις τσεκάρει στο linksys στο basic menu το Keep alive ???

----------


## jar76

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δώσει τα πλήρη στοιχεία router που λειτουργεί και τηλεόραση (Zyxel) και που μπορώ να το αγοράσω; 
> 
> Μια τελευταία ηλίθια ερώτηση (off topic): Αν σύνδεσω το Pirelli σε μια τηλ. πρίζα στο σαλόνι (κοντά στην τηλεόραση) και έναν άλλο router (Zyxel) σε άλλη τηλ. πρίζα στο γραφείο, τι προβλέπεται να γίνει; Όπως καταλαβαίνεται έχω θέμα αποστάσεων και καλωδιόσεων και το ασύρματο δίκτυο δεν κάνει τίποτα. Σκέφτηκα να αγοράσω repeater αλλά ούτε ξέρω ποιος τους πουλάει αλλά ούτε αν αξίζει τον κόπο. Μάλιστα ο "τεχνικός" στην ΟΝ πρότεινε HomePlug - εφόσον ελέγξω για συμβατότητα πρώτα... πολύ απλά είμαι χαμένος.


Δε θα παίξουν δύο routers στην ίδια ADSL γραμμή. Δε θα συγχρονίσουν και οι δύο.

----------


## Avesael

> Eχεις τσεκάρει στο linksys στο basic menu το Keep alive ???


Ναι, είναι check...

----------


## baltazar1999

Τι ρολο παιζει το ποσα λεπτα βαζεις στο keep alive στο Linksys?

Σε μενα default τιμη ειναι 20 λεπτα.

----------


## Takerman

Αν είναι κάποιος με γνώσεις σε settings των routers ας μου στείλει pm. Ισως ανακάλυψα κάτι.

Επειδή δέν έχω ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις βρήκα κάτι ψάχνοντας για το Pirelli απο Ιταλία μεριά. (Παρέμβαση στο firmware)

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά? Κανένας δεν ενδιαφέρεται να δει αν μπορούμε να πειράξουμε το port forwarding?

----------


## DVader

Ποιόν router έχεις ..?

----------


## Dimitris73

Που το ξέθαψες αυτό το γράμμα??? Έχεις χάσει ΠΟΛΛΑ επεισόδια... Διάβασε το πρώτο νήμα για την επιστολή διαμαρτυρίας και θα σου λυθούν πολλές απορίες...

----------


## yiapap

ΝΤΑ-ΝΤΑΑΑΑΝ

----------


## alfisti147

Τελικά βρε παιδιά μπορώ να κατεβάσω torrents με το pirelli??? 
Δοκιμάζω διάφορα ports σε διάφορα προγράμματα αλλά δεν βλέπω αποτέλεσμα. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να διαβάσω 57 σελίδες για να βγάλω άκρη. Γενικά ποια προγράμματα p2p δουλεύουν με το pirelli???? 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## sehh

Όχι δεν δουλεύουν.

Πάρε άλλο ρουτερ ή άλλο ISP  :Smile:

----------


## ipo

Χτες είδα για πρώτη φορά στο σπίτι ενός γνωστού, νέα σύνδεση On Telecoms, σε πλήρη λειτουργία.

Το browsing μου φάνηκε σχετικά αργό για 10 Mbit (με OTEnet 768/192 kbps έχω ταχύτερο), ενώ τα torrents υπολειτουργούσαν. Φυσικά port forward δεν γινόταν, αλλά αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα ήταν το γεγονός ότι όταν άνοιγα το utorrent ή το azureus προστίθενταν αυτόματα περίπου 10 επιπλέον πόρτες στον πίνακα του NAPT, ενώ το UPnP ήταν απενεργοποιημένο στο router (στους client ήταν ενεργοποιημένο).

Το παράξενο είναι ότι το downstream μέσω utorrent ήταν στα 75 KBps, ενώ το upstream στα 85-100 KBps. Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση του upload πιάνεται το μέγιστο της γραμμής σε torrents.

Ενδιαφέρον ήταν και το On Rec.

----------


## ilsak

> Χτες είδα για πρώτη φορά στο σπίτι ενός γνωστού, νέα σύνδεση On Telecoms, σε πλήρη λειτουργία.
> 
> Το browsing μου φάνηκε σχετικά αργό για 10 Mbit (με OTEnet 768/192 kbps έχω ταχύτερο), ενώ τα torrents υπολειτουργούσαν.
> 
> Το παράξενο είναι ότι το downstream μέσω utorrent ήταν στα 75 KBps, ενώ το upstream στα 85-100 KBps. Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση του upload πιάνεται το μέγιστο της γραμμής σε torrents.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον ήταν και το On Rec.


Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες και για μένα. Χθες με azureus, το upstream μου ήταν στα 75-125 KBps και το downstream μου έπαιζε μεταξύ 5-35 KΒps. Απογοήτευση....

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Χτες είδα για πρώτη φορά στο σπίτι ενός γνωστού, νέα σύνδεση On Telecoms, σε πλήρη λειτουργία.
> 
> Το browsing μου φάνηκε σχετικά αργό για 10 Mbit (με OTEnet 768/192 kbps έχω ταχύτερο), ενώ τα torrents υπολειτουργούσαν. Φυσικά port forward δεν γινόταν, αλλά αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα ήταν το γεγονός ότι όταν άνοιγα το utorrent ή το azureus προστίθενταν αυτόματα περίπου 10 επιπλέον πόρτες στον πίνακα του NAPT, ενώ το UPnP ήταν απενεργοποιημένο στο router (στους client ήταν ενεργοποιημένο).
> 
> Το παράξενο είναι ότι το downstream μέσω utorrent ήταν στα 75 KBps, ενώ το upstream στα 85-100 KBps. Δηλαδή στην περίπτωση του upload πιάνεται το μέγιστο της γραμμής σε torrents.
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον ήταν και το On Rec.


Το browsing πεταει , ειναι απο τα μονα που ειμαι 100% ικανοποιημενος  :Wink:

----------


## EvadeMe

Εγω κατεβαζω μια χαρα torrents με μtorrent με την επιλογη UPnP και απο οτι βλεπω μια χαρα μου ανοιγει τα Ports.Πιανω ταχυτητες 500 kbytes/sec σε Prive sites που εχει αρκετους seeders να μου δωσουν τα speeds αυτα.Seedarw επισης κανονικα με 100+kbytes/sec.

----------


## ktas

> Εγω κατεβαζω μια χαρα torrents με μtorrent με την επιλογη UPnP και απο οτι βλεπω μια χαρα μου ανοιγει τα Ports.Πιανω ταχυτητες 500 kbytes/sec σε Prive sites που εχει αρκετους seeders να μου δωσουν τα speeds αυτα.Seedarw επισης κανονικα με 100+kbytes/sec.


Ρε παιδιά αφού στο Pirelli λέει ότι το UPnP είναι disabled. Πως γίνεται και δουλεύει στα torrents; :Thinking:

----------


## Takerman

Μπορεί να έχω άλλα προβλήματα με τη σύνδεσή μου αλλά με το μtorrent δουλεύουν όλα μια χαρά. Μου κοκκινίζει κάτω το incoming αλλά παίζει μια χαρά όταν έχω αξιοπρεπή ταχύτητα, πράγμα σπάνιο σε μένα βέβαια.

----------


## EvadeMe

Ε το λεμε οτι δουλευει τι να κανουμε τωρα που ειναι disabled...

----------


## Panosfg

απο Newsgroups   και από rapidshare  κατεβαζω σταθερα με 1.100kb/sec  :Smile:

----------


## zatast

μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν το μtorrent βλεπει την πορτα που του εχουν δηλωσει ανοιχτη απο το σχετικο τεστ που εχει?

Αν ειναι δυνατον να αναφερομαστε σε εντυπωσεις browsing σε downstream 10mbit!!!και με 4 mbit ακομα και να κατεβαζεις συγχρονως ειναι τελειο.Τωρα αν καποιοι ικανοποιουνται με σερφαριμα-email-rapidshare 1000k και torrent στα 400k οκ,αυτο παντως δεν ειναι απεριοριστο Internet ουτε καν στα 8 mbit.

----------


## ipo

Γι' αυτό ακριβώς παραξενεύτηκα. Ακόμα και με 10 Mbit που δίνει η On, το browsing που είδα ήταν πιο αργό από σύνδεση 768/192 Kbps της OTEnet, τόσο στον ελληνικό ιστόχωρο, όσο και στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## original21paul

φιλε zatast εγω μια λεξη εχω να πω μονο!Ε Λ Ε Ο Σ. . .  :Rant:

----------


## zatast

και εγω την ιδια απαιτηση εχω απο την on,αν εχει σκοπο να συνεχισει οπως αυτους τους 3 πρωτους μηνες της.

----------


## original21paul

ωραια τοτε ασε εμας στα προβληματα μας και εσυ ασχολησου με τον δικο σου παροχο που απ'οτι φαινεται δεν εχει κανενα μειονεκτημα! :Whistle:

----------


## wolfy

> Χτες είδα για πρώτη φορά στο σπίτι ενός γνωστού, νέα σύνδεση On Telecoms, σε πλήρη λειτουργία.
> 
> * Το browsing μου φάνηκε σχετικά αργό για 10 Mbit* (με OTEnet 768/192 kbps έχω ταχύτερο), ενώ τα torrents υπολειτουργούσαν.


Μήπως είχε παλιό υπολογιστή ο γνωστός σου ???  :Razz: 

Πέρα από την πλάκα, όντως, το σερφάρισμα είναι τα ζώα μου αργά. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πιο αργό από οτε αλλά *δεν* είναι πιο γρήγορο σίγουρα....Γιατί άραγε?

 :Thinking:

----------


## zatast

αν σε συνδεση 10αρα ασχολουμαστε με την ταχυτητα τιυ σερφαρισματος τοτε ηδη οι ρεγγες ειναι για τρελα κλαματα.με την isdn συγκρινεται;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> αν σε συνδεση 10αρα ασχολουμαστε με την ταχυτητα τιυ σερφαρισματος τοτε ηδη οι ρεγγες ειναι για τρελα κλαματα.με την isdn συγκρινεται;


Κακως ασχολειστε , το σερφαρισμα πεταει οπως ηταν και αναμενομενο.

Οσο για του οτε την 768 , εγω οταν ειχα 1mbit και ειχα ανοιχτο utorrent και προσπαθουσα να σερφαρω , αν ανοιγα και 2η σελιδα το χανα το παιχνιδι.

Αυτα :Whistle:

----------


## yiapap

Εξαρτάται ρε παιδιά τι εννοείται σερφάρισμα.
Μια νορμάλ σελίδα έχει μέγεθος 100-200 άντε 400KB (με όλο το άλλο υλικό). Σε αυτά τα νούμερα μετράει περισσότερο το latency της σύνδεσης και όχι το throughput (δλδ το Ping και όχι τα Mbps).
Σε μια βαριά σελίδα (π.χ. με Flash) με συνολικό μέγεθος Mbyte θα υπάρξει διαφορά.

Επίσης η On ακόμη παιδεύεται με τις διασυνδέσεις backbone της. Οπότε είναι πολύ πιθανό σε έναν server (π.χ. του εσωτερικού αν δεν συνδέθηκε ακόμη με το AIX) να είναι πιο αργή καθαρά λόγω latency.

----------


## cnp5

Λοιπόν, λίγα λόγια για τα p2p προγράμματα (torrent, emule etc). 
Όλα τα p2p προγράμματα θα παίξουν μέσω του κλειδωμένου router της OnTelecoms. 

*Που βρήσκετε το πρόβλημα με τα port forward, που τόσοι και τόσοι αναφέρουν σ' αυτό το forum (και σε άλλα) θα μου πείτε τώρα...*

Κάθε torrent αρχείο που κατεβάζουμε, έχει μια λίστα με trackers που ξέρουν ανά πάσα στιγμή ποιος κατεβάζει τι (το λέω κάπως απλά για να γίνει κατανοητό)... 

Έχοντας τους trackers, η εφαρμογή που κατεβάζει το torrent αρχείο (πχ uTorrent, bitCommet...), ζητάει από άλλους υπολογιστές (που έχουν κατεβάσει το αρχείο και το μοιράζουν σε άλλους (seeders) ή που κατεβάζουν κάποιο κομμάτι τού αρχείου και δεν έχουν τελειώσει ακόμα (leachers)) να του δώσουν κάποια κομμάτια του torrent αρχείου. Με το που η εφαρμογή σας ζητήσει update από τον tracker, αυτομάτως ο tracker κρατά την IP σας και το port επικοινωνίας σας (το port που έχετε δηλώσει στα options του utorrent). 
Έτσι, όταν κάποιος άλλος ζητήσει να κάνει update στον tracker η IP και το port σας θα δοθεί σ' εκείνον (όπως ακριβώς το πήρατε και εσείς...).

Ο κάθε router, λοιπόν, θεωρεί, κάθε connection που δέχεται από έξω σαν κάτι το κακό και αμέσως μπλοκάρει τη σύνδεση. Ο μόνος τρόπος για να περάσει από το router είναι η σύνδεση να ξεκινήσει από τον υπολογιστή σας και μετά o router αφήνει ελεύθερη τη ροή επικοινωνίας με τον άλλο υπολογιστή. Επίσης, στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο ενός router, μπορούν να υπάρχουν περισσότεροι από έναν υπολογιστές. Έτσι γεννήθηκε η ιδέα του port forward. 
Σε κάθε router υπάρχει μία γωνία που ασχολείται με αυτό το θέμα. Κρατάει, δηλαδή, έναν πίνακα με ports και IPs. Έτσι όταν στο utorrent βάλετε το port 45645, πρέπει και στο router σας να δηλώσετε ότι για το port 45645, τα connections που έρχονται προώθησε τα στο IP του υπολογιστή σας. Έτσι όλοι οι υπολογιστές που κατεβάζουν το ίδιο με το δικό σας αρχείο, μπορούν, μέσω του tracker, να ζητήσουν από εσάς κάποιο κομμάτι του κοινού αρχείου σας.

Τι γίνετε με την ontelecoms και το pirelli router... 
Το κομμάτι του port forward είναι κλειδωμένο με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι δυνατή η από έξω προς τα μέσα επικοινωνία με τον υπολογιστή σας. Έτσι, ενώ εσείς μπορείτε να συνδεθείτε με όλους, κανείς από έξω δε μπορεί να συνδεθεί με εσάς, αν πρώτα δεν έχετε εσείς συνδεθεί με αυτόν... 
Αυτό δημιουργεί προβλήματα στα p2p προγράμματα... κοινώς δεν υπάρχει sharing!  :Smile:  Έτσι στα emule τύπου p2p προγράμματα, ο server σας δίνει χαμηλό id με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκμεταλλεύεστε στο 100% το emule δίκτυο, να περιμένετε πολύ σε queues και γενικά να σέρνεστε... Παρόμοια πράγματα συμβαίνουν και με το torrent δίκτυο. Εκεί υπάρχει και το ratio που όσο περισσότερο δίνεις τόσο μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα παίρνεις.

Εδώ πρέπει να πω ότι το port forward δεν είναι μόνο πολύ σημαντικό στα p2p προγράμματα (που κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι το 80% των χρηστών κατεβάζει παράνομο υλικό) αλλά και σε εφαρμογές όπως το remote desktop στα windows και αντίστοιχα προγράμματα στα linux συστήματα όπως και κάθε εφαρμογή που δίνει δεδομένα στο internet... πχ μια web camera ή ένα multiplayer παιχνίδι που θέλετε να κάνετε τον server. Πάντως (ευτυχώς) το 99% των MMORPG παιχνιδιών τύπου Star Wars Galaxies, Silkroad Online, War of warcraft κτλ που έχουν κεντρικούς servers για το παιχνίδι δε θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα και δε χρειάζονται port forward. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το XBOX Live και φαντάζομαι και το PS3.

----------


## hemlock

Ειναι προφανες οτι "ψαρωσες" με τα 10Μb για να μας λες  cnp5 οτι οι "κεντρικοι servers" δεν εχουν προβλημα και παιζεις ανετα...Καποιοι αλλοι δουλευουν με το Internet και _βγαζουν λεφτα_...

----------


## yiapap

> *Που βρήσκετε το πρόβλημα με τα port forward, που τόσοι και τόσοι αναφέρουν σ' αυτό το forum (και σε άλλα) θα μου πείτε τώρα...*


Με μπερδεύεις... 
Εννοείς:
1. Που βρίσκετε το πρόβλημα με τα port forward, που τόσοι και τόσοι αναφέρουν σ' αυτό το forum (και σε άλλα), θα μου πείτε τώρα;
Δλδ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και απορείς που το βρίσκουμε;
2. Που βρίσκεται το πρόβλημα με τα port forward, που τόσοι και τόσοι αναφέρουν σ' αυτό το forum (και σε άλλα) θα μου πείτε τώρα...
Δηλαδή κάνεις ρητορική ερώτηση στην οποία απαντάς μετά.

Υποθέτω (με τα επόμενα που λες) ότι συμφωνείς ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Οπότε η ερώτηση παραμένει: Αυτοί που αναφέρουν ότι τρέχουν p2p και ότι οι πόρτες ανοίγουν, πως στο διάτανο το κάνουν χωρίς UPnP και χωρίς Port Forwarding???

----------


## vasalos

Πολύ απλά δεν το κάνουν γιατί δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό.Όσο αναφορά τον cnp5 νομίζω οτι ήθελα να χρησημοποιείσει ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ φόρμα του ρήματος ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ  :Wink:

----------


## yiapap

> Πολύ απλά δεν το κάνουν γιατί δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=858 
Eκτός κι αν ο φίλος του Ipo ήταν από τους πρώτους τυχερούς και του είχαν ανοίξει τηλεφωνικά* τις πόρτες.

<edit>
Μετά από τηλεφωνική αίτηση (για να μην κρίνουμε μόνο τους άλλους  :Laughing: )

----------


## cnp5

> Ειναι προφανες οτι "ψαρωσες" με τα 10Μb για να μας λες  cnp5 οτι οι "κεντρικοι servers" δεν εχουν προβλημα και παιζεις ανετα...Καποιοι αλλοι δουλευουν με το Internet και _βγαζουν λεφτα_...


Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω που ακριβώς αναφέρεσαι στο post μου... Το post αναφέρεται στο θέμα των port forward και κατά πόσο είναι απαραίτητο για να παίξουν ή όχι διάφορες υπηρεσίες (με κεντρικό θέμα τα p2p προγράμματα).
Αν λοιπόν αναφέρεσαι στα MMORPG τότε φίλε μου, δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, όλα τα παιχνίδια που έπαιξα δεν είχαν πρόβλημα (και δε θα μπορούσαν να έχουν). Άφησα 1% αμφιβολία για μερικά παιχνίδια (multiplayer) που έχουν κάποιες ιδιαιτερότητες στο στήσιμο τους (updates μέσο p2p τεχνολογίας όπως το TrackMania Nations). Βασίζονται σε server/client επικοινωνία που server γίνετε κάποιος από τους παίχτες (CS κτλ)... 
Τα MMORPGs είναι μεν server/client τύπου αλλά ποτέ ο χρήστης δε μπορεί να κάνει το ρόλο του server για λόγους ασφαλείας και αποτροπής hacking... Κεντρικός server λοιπόν είναι πάντα ένας server της εταιρίας που παρέχει το παιχνίδι. Αποτέλεσμα; η επικοινωνία με το server σε διάφορα ports ξεκινά από εσένα, άρα και ο router αφήνει κάθε επικοινωνία από και προς το server να περνάει... 

Και για τα λεφτά... κάποιοι άλλοι φτιάχνουν τις εφαρμογές που εσύ και πολλοί άλλοι χρησιμοποιούν για να βγάλουν λεφτά. Σ' αυτούς είμαι και εγώ... Και σε κάθε περίπτωση η επιλογή της On telecoms σαν πάροχο στο σπίτι μου έγινε έχοντας υπόψιν και το συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Και αν έκανα την επιλογή ξανά "μάλλον" θα επέλεγα OnTelecoms ξανά... Γιατί; γιατί και τι γνώση έχω και τα τεχνικά μέσα να παίξω με πολλούς routers και να κάνω τη δουλεία μου όπως εγώ θέλω, άσε που και το pirelli... που θα πάει θα παραδώσει το μυστικά του ή θα πάψει να λειτουργεί!

Τώρα, αν εσύ επέλεγες την OnTelecoms για να φτιάξεις κάποιο server στο σπίτι σου... λυπάμαι αλλά έχασες... γ' αυτό υπάρχουν μισθωμένες γραμμές και business πακέτα από διάφορους providers, μη ξεχνάς και το web hosting.

Για επαγγελματική χρήση ούτε ΟΝ, ούτε ΟΤΕ θα διάλεγα... Ακόμα και για web hosting θα πήγαινα στο εξωτερικό να νοικιάσω server...

Πάντως κάνε τον κόπο και διάβασε το post μου. Ο σκοπός ήταν να δώσω στου μη έχοντες τη γνώση μια απάντηση στο "To utorrent θα παίζει με on???" που εδώ και 59!! σελίδες έρχεται ξανά και ξανά...

----------


## hemlock

cnp5 τοσοι και τοσοι εχουν γραψει στο νημα και μιλανε για τις κλειστες πορτες ,ποιο Post δεν εχεις διαβασει ακομα?
Πως γινεται να παιξουν τα τορρεντ χωρις ανοιγμα θυρων (full throtlle)? Το μουλαρι? Σε περιοριζουν με το να κρατανε τις πορτες κλειστες (low ID) ναι ή οχι? Εσυ αγορασες ON για να δεις το downloading (και ολα τα αλλα) να πεταει και οχι να σερνεται....Μονο αυτο δεν σου εδωσε.
Ληψή υπηρεσια αγορασες...

----------


## cnp5

> Πολύ απλά δεν το κάνουν γιατί δεν μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό.Όσο αναφορά τον cnp5 νομίζω οτι ήθελα να χρησημοποιείσει ΠΑΘΗΤΙΚΗ φόρμα του ρήματος ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ


Ρητορική ερώτηση ήταν, για να δώσω απάντηση λίγο μετά... 

[Β]"Που βρίσκετε το πρόβλημα με τα port forward τότε;"
που τόσοι και τόσοι αναφέρουν σ' αυτό το forum (και σε άλλα), θα μου πείτε τώρα..."[/Β]

Φυσικά και υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το port forward... αυτό όμως δε σημαίνει ότι δεν λειτουργούν τα p2p προγράμματα! απλός υπολειτουργούν... και σε public trackers κανένας μας δε θα έχει πρόβλημα... (σε ένα βράδυ κατέβασα 5.4 GB αρχεία)

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να εξηγήσω είναι, γιατί το port forward είναι τόσο σημαντικό στις p2p εφαρμογές, και πως η έλλειψή του θα τις επηρεάσει.
Να θέσω το πρόβλημα στη βάση του και όχι με σχόλια του τύπου "p2p δεν παίζουν" ή "εμένα κάνει forward με UPNP μια χαρά". 
Ούτε UPNP παίζει, ούτε όμως και πλήρης αδυναμία χρήσης p2p προγραμμάτων υπάρχει...




> cnp5 τοσοι και τοσοι εχουν γραψει στο νημα και μιλανε για τις κλειστες πορτες ,ποιο Post δεν εχεις διαβασει ακομα?
> Πως γινεται να παιξουν τα τορρεντ χωρις ανοιγμα θυρων (full throtlle)? Το μουλαρι? Σε περιοριζουν με το να κρατανε τις πορτες κλειστες (low ID) ναι ή οχι? Εσυ αγορασες ON για να δεις το downloading (και ολα τα αλλα) να πεταει και οχι να σερνεται....Μονο αυτο δεν σου εδωσε.
> Ληψή υπηρεσια αγορασες...


Διάβασε το post μου και θα δεις ότι ούτε εγώ διαφωνώ... ίσα ίσα που αναφέρω ακριβώς αυτό, δηλαδή το πως η αδυναμία για port forward επηρεάζει τις p2p εφαρμογές...

----------


## yiapap

Δεν επηρρεάζει μόνο τις p2p εφαρμογές, αυτό λέμε εδώ και τόσο καιρό!
Π.χ. Έχω και χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια το Remote Administrator της Famatech. Για να κάνει κάποιος remote connection σε εμένα χρειάζομαι το port forwarding.
Έχω και χρησιμοποιώ για γρήγορο, απλό file transfer με τους συνεργάτες μου τον MSN Messenger. Αν οι πόρτες 6891-6900 δεν προωθούνται στο PC μου τότε αν πετάξω ένα αρχείο σε κάποιον θα έχει transfer rate 1-2KB/s (άντε 5ΚΒ/s).
Έχω το Fritz!X Modem που μου στέλνει τα μηνύματα του τηλεφωνητή μου μετά από αίτηση σε συγκεκριμένη πόρτα.
Θα βάλω webcam εξωτερικού χώρου την οποία θέλω να ελέγχω απομακρυσμένα.
Έχω ένα Linux PC στο οποίο θέλω να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση.

Δέχομαι ότι κάποια από τα παραπάνω δεν είναι στις καθημερινές λειτουργίες ενός μέσου χρήστη αλλά μην μου πεις ότι πρέπει να πάω σε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα για να τα έχω!!! Για όνομα δηλαδή!
Εντάξει, τα 35€ είναι μια πολύ καλή τιμή και ομολογώ ότι αν υπήρχε πρόσβαση στην περιοχή μου και είχα να επιλέξω μεταξύ On και OTE θα επέλεγα On και θα έκανα κάποιο διακοπτάκι για τους 2 router που θα έβαζα. Όμως... αν στην περιοχή μου υπήρχε και τρίτος provider τότε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα πήγαινα στον τρίτο, ακόμη κι αν χρειαζόταν να πληρώσω κάτι τις παραπάνω!
Και ΟΧΙ δεν θα έπαιρνα το Office πακέτο!

----------


## cnp5

> Δεν επηρρεάζει μόνο τις p2p εφαρμογές, αυτό λέμε εδώ και τόσο καιρό!
> Π.χ. Έχω και χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και χρόνια το Remote Administrator της Famatech. Για να κάνει κάποιος remote connection σε εμένα χρειάζομαι το port forwarding.
> Έχω και χρησιμοποιώ για γρήγορο, απλό file transfer με τους συνεργάτες μου τον MSN Messenger. Αν οι πόρτες 6891-6900 δεν προωθούνται στο PC μου τότε αν πετάξω ένα αρχείο σε κάποιον θα έχει transfer rate 1-2KB/s (άντε 5ΚΒ/s).
> Έχω το Fritz!X Modem που μου στέλνει τα μηνύματα του τηλεφωνητή μου μετά από αίτηση σε συγκεκριμένη πόρτα.
> Θα βάλω webcam εξωτερικού χώρου την οποία θέλω να ελέγχω απομακρυσμένα.
> Έχω ένα Linux PC στο οποίο θέλω να έχω απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση.
> 
> Δέχομαι ότι κάποια από τα παραπάνω δεν είναι στις καθημερινές λειτουργίες ενός μέσου χρήστη αλλά μην μου πεις ότι πρέπει να πάω σε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα για να τα έχω!!! Για όνομα δηλαδή!
> Εντάξει, τα 35€ είναι μια πολύ καλή τιμή και ομολογώ ότι αν υπήρχε πρόσβαση στην περιοχή μου και είχα να επιλέξω μεταξύ On και OTE θα επέλεγα On και θα έκανα κάποιο διακοπτάκι για τους 2 router που θα έβαζα. Όμως... αν στην περιοχή μου υπήρχε και τρίτος provider τότε ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ θα πήγαινα στον τρίτο, ακόμη κι αν χρειαζόταν να πληρώσω κάτι τις παραπάνω!
> Και ΟΧΙ δεν θα έπαιρνα το Office πακέτο!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα... όπως ακριβώς λέω και στο αρχικό post... 
Remote administration (desktop, pc anyware ...), web cameras, web servers, hosting, any client/server application με server στον υπολογιστή πίσω από το ζαντολάστιχο... Δεν παίζουν... Τελευταία παράγραφος του αρχικού post μου.



> Εδώ πρέπει να πω ότι το port forward δεν είναι μόνο πολύ σημαντικό στα p2p προγράμματα (που κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι το 80% των χρηστών κατεβάζει παράνομο υλικό) αλλά και σε εφαρμογές όπως το remote desktop στα windows και αντίστοιχα προγράμματα στα linux συστήματα όπως και κάθε εφαρμογή που δίνει δεδομένα στο internet... πχ μια web camera ή ένα multiplayer παιχνίδι που θέλετε να κάνετε τον server. Πάντως (ευτυχώς) το 99% των MMORPG παιχνιδιών τύπου Star Wars Galaxies, Silkroad Online, War of warcraft κτλ που έχουν κεντρικούς servers για το παιχνίδι δε θα έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα και δε χρειάζονται port forward. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το XBOX Live και φαντάζομαι και το PS3.




Off Topic


		Μα καλά κανείς δε διάβασε όλο το post μου :P
	


Α ναι, και on θα διάλεγα λόγο IPTV και video streaming και λόγο του πολύ καλού tv box (άσχετα αν το έχουν πολύ περιορισμένης ευθύνης στην On)...  Άσε που επιτέλους δε θα βλέπω το logo ΟΤΕ στους λογαριασμούς μου ποια...

Δε προσπαθώ να δικαιολογήσω την On σε καμία περίπτωση... και ήμουν από τους πρώτους που υπέγραψαν τη διαμαρτυρία (και θα συνεχίσω να στηρίζω κάθε νέα πρωτοβουλία τέτοιου είδους στο μέλλον). Απλώς είπα να πω μερικά πράγματα για το Port Forward γιατί πολλοί νομίζουν ότι χωρίς αυτό δε παίζει τίποτα... και οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς αμφιβάλω αν ήξεραν από πριν τι είναι port forward... Όπως είπα και σε προηγούμενα posts, προσπάθησα (ίσως όχι όσο απλά έπρεπε) να πω τι είναι port forward και *γιατί είναι τόσο σημαντικό για διάφορες εφαρμογές και τι επιπτώσεις έχει η απαγόρευση χρήσης του από την OnTelecoms...*

Και στην τελική αν πιστεύετε ότι δε με πειράζει που δεν έχω port forward (αν είχατε διαβάσει τα post μου δε θα το λέγατε αυτό...) τότε ελάτε να δείτε το pirelli μου που ποια, δε δουλεύει... lol και περιμένω να μπει τεχνικός να το φτιάξει remotely (έχασε το αρχικό script του, μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες να βρω τη πίσω πόρτα του  :Wink:  )

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Και στην τελική αν πιστεύετε ότι δε με πειράζει που δεν έχω port forward (αν είχατε διαβάσει τα post μου δε θα το λέγατε αυτό...) τότε ελάτε να δείτε το pirelli μου που ποια, δε δουλεύει... lol και περιμένω να μπει τεχνικός να το φτιάξει remotely (έχασε το αρχικό script του, μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες να βρω τη πίσω πόρτα του  )


Αν θες στο στελνω εγω  :Razz:  

Btw thanks για την ενημερωση

----------


## yiapap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Μα καλά κανείς δε διάβασε όλο το post μου :P


Το διάβασα. Επανέρχομαι όμως και θα επανέρχομαι με σφήνες σε όλους γιατί η πλειοψηφία των posts ασχολείται με τα p2p! Και άρα πρέπει να το επαναλαμβάνουμε γιατί είναι (για μένα) ουσιαστικό να καταλάβουν ΟΛΟΙ οι αναγνώστες αυτού του νήματος ( :Wink: ) ότι το πρόβλημα δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στα p2p!

----------


## GnF

> Το διάβασα. Επανέρχομαι όμως και θα επανέρχομαι με σφήνες σε όλους γιατί η πλειοψηφία των posts ασχολείται με τα p2p! Και άρα πρέπει να το επαναλαμβάνουμε γιατί είναι (για μένα) ουσιαστικό να καταλάβουν ΟΛΟΙ οι αναγνώστες αυτού του νήματος () ότι το πρόβλημα δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στα p2p!


Περιορισμός για τον καθένα μας είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Αν σου κόψουν τα γλυκά και τη ζάχαρη εσένα μπορεί να σου φένεται περιορισμός ενώ εμένα που δεν τρώω γλυκά να μην με νοιάζει.
Άρα τα post που βλέπεις είναι ανάλογα με το τί νοιώθει ο καθένας να του περιορίζεται. 
Το αν σε ενοχλεί που αυτοί με το αίσθημα του περιορισμού είναι κατα βάση χρήστες p2p προγραμμάτων είναι άλλο πράγμα. 
Αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι και πάλι στο σε τι χρησιμοποιείς τη γραμμή σου (εγώ μπορεί να θέλω άλλα απο εσένα) αλλά στο οτι είναι περιορισμένη χωρίς να στο έχουν προαναφέρει και να έχεις λάβει γνώση επί του θέματος, έτσι ώστε να μπορείς αρχικά να κάνεις την επιλογή σου βασιζόμενος στις ανάγκες σου. 

Αν λοιπόν μου τα λέγανε απο αρχής και δεν με πειράζανε τότε ενοείται δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα. Τι ρόλο παίζει τι την κάνω τη γραμμή μου? Αν θέλω θα την κάνω κολόχαρτο και θα την φαω. Αφού αγόρασες βασιζόμενος στο απεριόριστο λοιπόν ναι καλά κανεις και φωνάζεις αλλά μην κολλάς στο τι χρησημοποιεί ο καθένας.

----------


## yiapap

> Περιορισμός για τον καθένα μας είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα. Αν σου κόψουν τα γλυκά και τη ζάχαρη εσένα μπορεί να σου φένεται περιορισμός ενώ εμένα που δεν τρώω γλυκά να μην με νοιάζει.
> Άρα τα post που βλέπεις είναι ανάλογα με το τί νοιώθει ο καθένας να του περιορίζεται. 
> Το αν σε ενοχλεί που αυτοί με το αίσθημα του περιορισμού είναι κατα βάση χρήστες p2p προγραμμάτων είναι άλλο πράγμα. 
> Αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι και πάλι στο σε τι χρησιμοποιείς τη γραμμή σου (εγώ μπορεί να θέλω άλλα απο εσένα) αλλά στο οτι είναι περιορισμένη χωρίς να στο έχουν προαναφέρει και να έχεις λάβει γνώση επί του θέματος, έτσι ώστε να μπορείς αρχικά να κάνεις την επιλογή σου βασιζόμενος στις ανάγκες σου. 
> 
> Αν λοιπόν μου τα λέγανε απο αρχής και δεν με πειράζανε τότε ενοείται δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα. Τι ρόλο παίζει τι την κάνω τη γραμμή μου? Αν θέλω θα την κάνω κολόχαρτο και θα την φαω. Αφού αγόρασες βασιζόμενος στο απεριόριστο λοιπόν ναι καλά κανεις και φωνάζεις αλλά μην κολλάς στο τι χρησημοποιεί ο καθένας.


Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου!
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι κάνω τις προσθήκες ώστε το νήμα να μην φαίνεται μονόπλευρο. Δεν μειώνω την  σημασία που έχει το port forwarding στα p2p ούτε το γεγονός ότι η πλειοψηφία των χρηστών θέλει να έχει p2p αφού συμφώνησε σε "απεριόριστο" Internet. Προσπαθώ απλά να εκφράσω αυτούς που έχουν και άλλες χρήσεις που τους περιορίζονται οι οποίοι μπορεί να είναι λιγότεροι ή (πιο σημαντικό) να μην είναι τόσο "φωνακλάδες"  :Wink:

----------


## cnp5

> Αν θες στο στελνω εγω  
> 
> Btw thanks για την ενημερωση


Το script, firmware τα έχω .... το router είναι εκτός....  :Smile:  μου δίνει IP 169.224.x.x με subnet mask 255.255.0.0 και χωρίς gateway... αποτέλεσμα... που είναι ο router; οεο... έχω κάνει scan όλες τις 169.224 IPs και καμία δε δίνει πίσω ping... μόνο με hard reset παίρνω σωστή IP (192.168.2.2) αλλά ο router μπαίνει σε κατάσταση αλλαγής firmware, το κάνω και πάλι τα ίδια... βασικά αυτό που έκανα είναι να σβήσω όλα τα configuration scripts του router... με αποτέλεσμα να μη παίζει σωστά ο DHCP server. Όλα αυτά βέβαια είναι off topic εδώ  :Smile:

----------


## yiapap

Off Topic


		Το 169.224 είναι IP που παίρνει μια NIC όταν είναι ρυθμισμένη σε DHCP assigned address και δεν βρίσκει DHCP server.

----------


## cnp5

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το 169.224 είναι IP που παίρνει μια NIC όταν είναι ρυθμισμένη σε DHCP assigned address και δεν βρίσκει DHCP server.


Όσο ζεις μαθαίνεις...  :Smile:  να δω θα καταφέρουν να φτιάξουν remotely το modem μου...  :Smile:  ή πάω για αλλαγή συσκευών!  :Smile:

----------


## anon

Off Topic


		 ειδες yiapap ότι στην ελλάδα ο κόσμος θέλει p2p? Oσο για έξω, είχες δίκιο το http ξαναπήρε την πρωτοκαθεδρία σαν το πιο χρησιμοποιούμενο πρωτόκολλο, και μάντεψε γιατί. η απάντηση ακούει στο όνομοα youtube (και άλλα παρεμφερεί video streaming sites)

----------


## mpamparos

Εμενα παει μια χαρα το μΤορρεντ...
Να ρωτησω κατι; Γιατι σε public tracker να 'ναι καλυτερα απ'οτι σε πριβε;

----------


## zatast

> Το script, firmware τα έχω ....


μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις που τα βρηκες,επειδη τα θελω?

----------


## olymp

> Εμενα παει μια χαρα το μΤορρεντ...
> Να ρωτησω κατι; Γιατι σε public tracker να 'ναι καλυτερα απ'οτι σε πριβε;


Ρε φίλε mpamparos τι ρυθμίσεις έβαλες στο μτορρεντ και σου πάει μια χαρά. Εμένα  πάντως δεν πάει καθόλου :Sad:

----------


## N3roN7

Παιδες καλησπέρα! από το σάββατο 5/5 είμαι και εγώ Οn μετά από 3 μήνες υπομονής!
Διαβάζω τα postakia που στέλνετε όλοι και δεν καταλαβαίνω ένα πράγμα!
γιατί δεν ξηλώνετε το ριμάδι το Pirelli για να βάλετε το παλιό σας router να ηρεμίσετε??? 
τουλάχιστον όσοι έχουν????!!!! έχω ένα πολύ παλιό jetspeed 520 της INTRAKOM και δουλέυει μια χαρά με της ρυθμίσεις του ΟΤΕ και ports και τα πάντα (ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΞΙΩΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ ΑΚΟΜΑ!!!)

SORRY αν είμαι Off topic αλλά δεν ήξερα!

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Εμενα παει μια χαρα το μΤορρεντ...
> Να ρωτησω κατι; Γιατι σε public tracker να 'ναι καλυτερα απ'οτι σε πριβε;


Νομιζω ηθελες να κανεις την ερωτηση αναποδα.
Οι private trackers ειναι καλυτεροι απο τους public γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι πιο "ισσοροπημενοι" , δεν ειναι "δημοσιοι" ετσι ωστε να μπορει να κατεβασει ο καθενας αλλα απευθυνονται σε μελη απο torrent site τα οποια φροντιζουν να εχουν καλα ratio.

----------


## sdikr

> Νομιζω ηθελες να κανεις την ερωτηση αναποδα.
> Οι private trackers ειναι καλυτεροι απο τους public γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι πιο "ισσοροπημενοι" , δεν ειναι "δημοσιοι" ετσι ωστε να μπορει να κατεβασει ο καθενας αλλα απευθυνονται σε μελη απο torrent site τα οποια φροντιζουν να εχουν καλα ratio.


Τα οποιά θέλουν ανοιχτές πόρτες, κάτι που το Pireli  δεν έχει,  φυσικά ακόμα υπάρχει η λύση του Linksys,  αλλά για πόσο;

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ειλικρινα εγω προσωπικα τουλαχιστον στο utorrent δεν εχω προβλημα , αν δεις και μια επισυναπτομενη που εβαλα σημερα στις εντυπωσεις θα το διαπιστωσεις.Το οτι ειναι απαραιτητο το port forward γενικως δεν το συζηταω (τους εστειλα και email) αλλα οσον αφορα τορρεντς συγκεκριμενα δεν εχω προβλημα ουσιαστικο, αν θελεις πιστεψε με.

----------


## Avesael

Στην αρχή της σύνδεσης μου, πριν αγοράσω το Linksys, κατέβαζα από public trackers και με 550kb/sec.Το πρόβλημα υπήρξε με private trackers που πρέπει να διατηρείς καλό ratio. Τέλος πάντων, νομίζω ότι η ύπαρξη αυτού του νήματος είναι πλέον χωρίς ουσία αφού είναι δεδομένο ότι η ΟΝ δεν πρόκειται να ανοίξει πόρτες.Το να σχολιάζουμε λοιπόν τα ίδια και τα ίδια για κάτι που ισχύει και δεν πρόκειται (δυστυχώς) να αλλάξει, είναι μάλλον ανούσιο...

----------


## Avesael

> Τα οποιά θέλουν ανοιχτές πόρτες, κάτι που το Pireli  δεν έχει,  φυσικά ακόμα υπάρχει η λύση του Linksys,  αλλά για πόσο;


Το πόσο φίλε sdikr είναι κάτι που κανείς δε γνωρίζει αλλά συγχρόνως φαίνεται και defacto ότι δε θα αλλάξει.Αν ήταν να άλλαζε κάτι σε διαβεβαιώ θα είχε αλλάξει...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Στειλε και εσυ Χρηστο ενα email αναφορικα με το port forward μπας και τους αλλαξουμε τις διαθεσεις. Ας κανουμε οτι περναει απο το χερι μας και οτι βγει.

----------


## sdikr

> Το πόσο φίλε sdikr είναι κάτι που κανείς δε γνωρίζει αλλά συγχρόνως φαίνεται και defacto ότι δε θα αλλάξει.Αν ήταν να άλλαζε κάτι σε διαβεβαιώ θα είχε αλλάξει...



Σε αυτό που λές δεν έχεις άδικο,  αλλά εδώ είναι ελλάδα, αυτό που μετράει είναι το συμβόλαιο,  απο την στιγμή που δεν ύπαρχει αναφόρα εκεί εγω έχω επιφυλάξεις,  είδικα όταν η απάντηση τους περί  Port forward  ήταν ας πούμε όχι και ότι καλύτερο

Απο την αλλή με ενά αλλο router  δεν έχεις πλήρη υπηρεσία

----------


## erateinos

Έχω στείλει και εγώ e-mail,
όσο διαβάσατε εσείς την απάντηση άλλο τόσο την διάβασα και εγώ.  :Thinking:

----------


## original21paul

:


> Στειλε και εσυ Χρηστο ενα email αναφορικα με το port forward μπας και τους αλλαξουμε τις διαθεσεις. Ας κανουμε οτι περναει απο το χερι μας και οτι βγει.


μολις εστειλα το 3ο μειλ στο onclub100@ontelecoms.gr!τα δυο πρωτα αφορουσαν τις πορτες και τα παραθυρα και το 3ο ηταν για να τους πω οτι ειναι απαραδεκτοι και πως δεν αξιονωνται να απαντησουν ουτε σε ενα μειλ! :Thumb down:

----------


## Avesael

> Σε αυτό που λές δεν έχεις άδικο,  αλλά εδώ είναι ελλάδα, αυτό που μετράει είναι το συμβόλαιο,  απο την στιγμή που δεν ύπαρχει αναφόρα εκεί εγω έχω επιφυλάξεις,  είδικα όταν η απάντηση τους περί  Port forward  ήταν ας πούμε όχι και ότι καλύτερο
> 
> Απο την αλλή με ενά αλλο router  δεν έχεις πλήρη υπηρεσία


Δεν έχεις άδικο,αλλά σε αυτή τη χώρα που ζούμε πέσμου κάτι που πάει βάσει νόμων,συμβολαίων,συμβάσεων κ.τ.λ.  :Sad:   Οπου κι αν κοιτάξεις υπάρχουν παρατυπίες,παραλήψεις,παραθυράκια στους νόμους,συμφέροντα και ότι άλλο μπορείς να φαντάστείς.Το κακό είναι ότι έχουμε μπει κι εμείς, ο απλός λαός, σε αυτό το τρυπάκι και βολευόμαστε με όλα αυτά ή τα παρακολουθούμε με απάθεια...

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ωραια μπας και ευαισθητοποιηθουν.

----------


## Avesael

Αν και ξέρω ότι το email μου θα "χαθεί στο διαδύκτιο" θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια by the way...

----------


## Avesael

Κι εσύ ρε Τάσο...τι σόι υπάλληλος της ΟΝ είσαι και δε σου ανοίγουν κανένα πορτοπαράθυρο;  :Razz:

----------


## AnastasiosK

χαχαχαχαχα να ρωτησω κατι τωρα που μου ρθε..

οταν ηταν ανοιχτη η πορτα 8080 αν ειχαμε ξεχωριστα pass ο καθενας θα μας βολευε κανονικα η κανω καποιο λαθος?

----------


## erateinos

> Κι εσύ ρε Τάσο...τι σόι υπάλληλος της ΟΝ είσαι και δε σου ανοίγουν κανένα πορτοπαράθυρο;



 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Off Topic


		κλαψ..με πηρανε χαμπαρι..

----------


## Avesael

> χαχαχαχαχα να ρωτησω κατι τωρα που μου ρθε..
> 
> οταν ηταν ανοιχτη η πορτα 8080 αν ειχαμε ξεχωριστα pass ο καθενας θα μας βολευε κανονικα η κανω καποιο λαθος?


Υποθέτω ότι δε θα υπήρχε πρόβλήμα αφού θα υπήρχε έστω η ασφάλεια του δικού μας ID/PASS.
Φαντάσου τώρα να δώσουν πρόσβαση για αλλαγή ID/PASS και μετά να ξανανοίξουν την 8080... :Laughing:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Υποθέτω ότι δε θα υπήρχε πρόβλήμα αφού θα υπήρχε έστω η ασφάλεια του δικού μας ID/PASS.
> Φαντάσου τώρα να δώσουν πρόσβαση για αλλαγή ID/PASS και μετά να ξανανοίξουν την 8080...


ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ να το κανουννννννννννννννννννν

----------


## Avesael

Πάντως για ένα θέμα πλέον δεν πρέπει να έχουμε παράπονο και αυτό είναι οι ταχύτητα, η οποία έχει σταθεροποιηθεί για τα καλά και κατεβάζουμε "όπως πρέπει". :One thumb up:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Ναι το ανεφερα και στο αν υπαρχει βελτιωση , η ταχυτητα ειναι σχεδον συνεχεια  στο peak της .

----------


## mpamparos

Ναι.

Στα τορρεντς κανενα προβλημα.
Δε συνδεεσαι με εναν, συνδεεσαι μ΄αλλον...

----------


## Aspidas

> Πάντως για ένα θέμα πλέον δεν πρέπει να έχουμε παράπονο και αυτό είναι οι ταχύτητα, η οποία έχει σταθεροποιηθεί για τα καλά και κατεβάζουμε "όπως πρέπει".


Να υποθέσω πως εννοείς τους δυο σας, γιατί εγώ που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος από 12/4 και ενώ το pirelli συγχρονίζει στα 13000down 1000up από down  είναι σαν να έχω γραμμή 2048 :Sorry:  . Πράγμα που σημαίνει πως ούτε  :No no:  τηλεόραση μπορώ να έχω. 
Μην τα θέλω και όλα, τουλάχιστον φτιάξανε τα disconnects. :Worthy:

----------


## mlab

Να ρωτησω κατι....απο την δευτερη μερα ενεργοποιησης στο zonealarm και κατα την διαρκεια μιας μερας μου εμφανιζει μυνημα blocked στην 192.168.1.1 σαν dns ισα με 30 φορες ,ειναι αυτο που νομιζω?ακουω εν τω μεταξυ τοσες ορολογιες απο τα ατομα εδω μεσα και δεν καταλαβαινω πολλες απο αυτες.Μπραβο εμπειρια !

----------


## fgtristan

Ξερει κανεις τι γινεται με την ΟΝ και τα torrents σημερα εγινε ενεργοποιηση και ακομα δεν εχω δοκιμασει πιστευεται οτι θα εχω προβλημα γιατι εχω ακουσει τα χειροτερα! :Mad:

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Ξερει κανεις τι γινεται με την ΟΝ και τα torrents σημερα εγινε ενεργοποιηση και ακομα δεν εχω δοκιμασει πιστευεται οτι θα εχω προβλημα γιατι εχω ακουσει τα χειροτερα!


Πηγαινε στις εντυπωσεις φιλε , υπαρχουν σχολια και εικονες.

----------


## krok1980

kalimera , Exei kataferei na kanei telnet sto router kaneis ??

----------


## xstelios

Σε αναζήτηση που έκανα για να δω τι μπορούμε τελικά να κάνουμε όσο αναφορά το port forwording στο Pirelli Router, βρήκα το παρακάτω link το οποίο παραπέμπει σε κάποιο forum του εξωτερικού. Εκεί κάποιος χρήστης αναφέρει κάποιες αλλαγές που γίνονται στα TCP settings μέσω registry.

Προσωπικά το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν είδα κάποιες αλλαγές. Μπορεί κάποιος να μας πει περί τίνος πρόκειτε ?

Το λινκ είναι: h*tp://forums.speedguide.net/showthread.php?t=220985

----------


## Avesael

> kalimera , Exei kataferei na kanei telnet sto router kaneis ??


Telnet YOK!

----------


## krok1980

katafera na kanw ! telnet 192.168.1.1 8081 , mallon einai to  port pou dexetai telnet. vevaia user name kai password den exw idea.. an mporei kaneis na proteinei kati

----------


## Avesael

Αυτοί θα αλλάξουν και τους νόμους του σύμπαντος...telnet στην 8081;;;;;;;

----------


## GnF

> katafera na kanw ! telnet 192.168.1.1 8081 , mallon einai to  port pou dexetai telnet. vevaia user name kai password den exw idea.. an mporei kaneis na proteinei kati


δεν είσαι ο πρώτος. Κανείς δεν έχει πάει παρακάτω. Γιαυτό λέει γιοκ ο φίλος παραπάνω. 

Κάπου εδώ θα βρείς και οδηγίες για το πώς να βγάλεις τον κωδικό (τουλάχιστον σε άλλη χώρα απο άλλο παροχέα το κατάφεραν στα δικά μας δεν δείχνει να δουλεύει).
Αν καταφέρεις κάτι παραπάνω θα είμαι μέσα σε αυτούς που θα ανοίξουν σαμπάνια αλλά δεν... βλεπω φως στην άκρη δυστυχώς.

Και όσο γίνονται περισσότερες συνδέσεις σε αυτούς το ίδιο θα είναι. Το αν όντως το κάνουν για να δουλεύει η τηλεώραση σωστά ή αν οι λόγοι είναι άλλοι αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα. Καλή τύχη μαν

----------


## lefty12

Θα ηθελα να σας πω οτι πολυ συντομα θα μας δοθει η δυνατοτητα να ανοιγουμε καποιες πορτες αλλα οχι ολες λογω iptv. Αυτα τε λεω κατοπιν ενος τετ α τετ που ειχα με το τεχνικο διευθηντη δικτυου της on telecoms. Moυ ειπε ακομα οτι δοθουν και αλλες γραμμες με το εξωτερικο. Ο ιδιος την αλλη βδομαδα πεταει για Γενοβα (κεντρικα της pirelli) και μετα θα ετοιμασει το port forwarding.

----------


## sdikr

> Θα ηθελα να σας πω οτι πολυ συντομα θα μας δοθει η δυνατοτητα να ανοιγουμε καποιες πορτες αλλα οχι ολες λογω iptv. Αυτα τε λεω κατοπιν ενος τετ α τετ που ειχα με το τεχνικο διευθηντη δικτυου της on telecoms. Moυ ειπε ακομα οτι δοθουν και αλλες γραμμες με το εξωτερικο. Ο ιδιος την αλλη βδομαδα πεταει για Γενοβα (κεντρικα της pirelli) και μετα θα ετοιμασει το port forwarding.


Δύστυχος τα γραπτά μένουν 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97343

----------


## Avesael

Port Forwarding ναι...Αλλά πού και σε ποιες πόρτες...Τι να το κάνω να ζητάς συγκεκριμένες πόρτες να σου ανοίξουν και αυτοί να σου λένε ότι δε γίνεται γιατί επηρεάζει την IPTV... :Thumb down:

----------


## GnF

> Port Forwarding ναι...Αλλά πού και σε ποιες πόρτες...Τι να το κάνω να ζητάς συγκεκριμένες πόρτες να σου ανοίξουν και αυτοί να σου λένε ότι δε γίνεται γιατί επηρεάζει την IPTV...


Αφού έχω ρουτερ που δουλεύει την IPTV και μπορώ να κάνω port forward δεν μου λέτε κανα τρόπο να δοκιμάσω να κάνω use τις πόρτες απο 1024~19999 και απο 20002~65535 και να δούμε αν συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ακόμα και αν τις χρησημοποιούμε?

Πολύ ευχαρίστως να βρεθούμε με κάποιον να τεστάρουμε μαζί.

----------


## lefteris

Εχει δοκιμασει κανεις να επικοινωνησει με την Pirelli με σκοπο οτι ΞΕΧΑΣΑ τον admin κωδικο?

Μηπως και μας πουν κανενα τροπο εκεινη?

(Η ωρα στο tv box ειναι μια πισω... θα το φτιαξουν?)

----------


## pengchris

Έχω προσεξει πως το Pirelli εχει βγαλει στο NAT Table καποιες εγγραφες... μηπως εχει μερικως ξεκλειδωθει το router η ενεργοποιηθει καποια αλλη λειτουργία του?

Index  	Protocol  	Local IP  	Local Port  	Pseudo IP  	Pseudo Port  	Peer IP  	Peer Port
1	TCP	192.168.1.13	4839	91.132.***.***	4839	82.128.219.66	46324
2	TCP	192.168.1.13	1417	91.132.245.***	1417	217.127.120.97	4503
3	UDP	192.168.1.13	1168	91.132.245.***	56427	91.132.4.20	53
4	ICMP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	56428	86.61.85.215	65530
5	ICMP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	56429	85.177.147.81	6881
6	UDP	192.168.1.3	4672	91.132.245.***	56430	202.105.12.226	53
7	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	85.177.147.81	6881
8	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	196.211.115.214	52866
9	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	85.248.6.192	55390
10	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	80.119.21.112	54180
11	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	85.48.105.114	32599
12	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	74.97.98.63	6881
13	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	85.197.227.52	52528
14	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	84.250.203.199	6881
15	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	81.104.17.13	63286
16	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	82.52.27.64	50000
17	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	82.160.184.101	15001
18	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	85.228.71.96	49175
19	UDP	192.168.1.13	35569	91.132.245.***	35569	87.234.143.221	7836
20	UDP	192.168.1.3	5060	91.132.245.***    5061	213.5.43.134	5060

----------


## yiapap

> Port Forwarding ναι...Αλλά πού και σε ποιες πόρτες...Τι να το κάνω να ζητάς συγκεκριμένες πόρτες να σου ανοίξουν και αυτοί να σου λένε ότι δε γίνεται γιατί επηρεάζει την IPTV...


Εντάει... τώρα κι εσύ το μάμησες! Θα σου δώσουν τη δυνατότητα να ανοίγεις 65535 πόρτες κι εσύ θα πεις "ΟΧΙ! Θέλω αυτές που χρηιμοποιείτε για το IPTV!"  :Laughing:

----------


## D.K.

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,

αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω ένα download από το e-mule και παρατηρώ αυτό που βλέπετε στην παρακάτω φώτο. 

Η ερώτηση μου είναι πώς γίνεται αυτό? Δηλαδή αν γίνεται αυτό τότε ποιός ο λόγος του port forwarding στον τομέα των p2p προγραμμάτων?  :Thinking:

----------


## chao

Χωρίς port forwarding, συνδέεσαι μόνο με όσους είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον ίδιο server με εσένα.
Οι άλλοι τρώνε πόρτα.
 :Pirate: 
Αρα μπορείς να συνδέεσαι μόνο από και προς όσους είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον ίδιο server με εσένα.

----------


## s7v7n

Διαβάζω τι λέτε όσον αφόρα τους κωδικους του router της PIRELLI.Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα post αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά να έχετε βρει τον κωδικό.Το pass το έχω βρεί για να μπώ στο router.Το θέμα είναι αν πρέπει να τον δημοσιεύσω η οχι.Όπως και να έχει ενώ μπήκα μεσα δεν είδα κάτι αξιόλογο όσον αφορά τα port.Περιμένω το πακέτο on-office.Διάβασα σε κάποιο post μία επιστολή απάντησης απο την ΟΝ οπου αναφέρουνε"γι'αυτο τον λόγο έχουμε δημιουργήσει το πακέτο ΟΝ-OFFICE.Με βάση αυτό, πάει να πεί οτι στο πακέτο αυτό θα μπορεί κάποιος να ανόιγει ports αν κατάλαβα καλά ή έστω θα έχει κάποια extra πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.Το router μέσα πάντος είναι το πιο φτωχό που έχω δεί ποτέ μου.Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο  pass για να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση σε άλλες ρυθμίσεις.

----------


## jxara

Παιδια αυτην την στιγμη κατεβαζω torrent Top100 HIP-HOP με ταχυτητες 640kb - 730kb
Ειμαι ON απο την παρασκευη στον Κορυδαλλο....
Τι να πω σε εμενα τα torrent πανε σφαιρα...!  :Clap: 
Κανεις αλλος με τετοιες ταχυτητες?

----------


## apok

Θα πω κάτι που παρατήρησα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα..

Αν κάποιος εκ των έσω της Ontelecoms θέλει να ευλογήσει τα γένια της εταιρείας στην οποία εργάζεται, μπορεί να το ζητήσει επίσημα και να ανοίξουμε ένα subforum όπως έχουμε κάνει και με τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

Ευχαριστώ!!

----------


## cnp5

> Διαβάζω τι λέτε όσον αφόρα τους κωδικους του router της PIRELLI.Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα post αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά να έχετε βρει τον κωδικό.Το pass το έχω βρεί για να μπώ στο router.Το θέμα είναι αν πρέπει να τον δημοσιεύσω η οχι.Όπως και να έχει ενώ μπήκα μεσα δεν είδα κάτι αξιόλογο όσον αφορά τα port.Περιμένω το πακέτο on-office.Διάβασα σε κάποιο post μία επιστολή απάντησης απο την ΟΝ οπου αναφέρουνε"γι'αυτο τον λόγο έχουμε δημιουργήσει το πακέτο ΟΝ-OFFICE.Με βάση αυτό, πάει να πεί οτι στο πακέτο αυτό θα μπορεί κάποιος να ανόιγει ports αν κατάλαβα καλά ή έστω θα έχει κάποια extra πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.Το router μέσα πάντος είναι το πιο φτωχό που έχω δεί ποτέ μου.Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο  pass για να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση σε άλλες ρυθμίσεις.


Υποθέτω ότι έχεις βρεί το username/password on/on. Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν είναι το administrator username. Αν ψάξεις λίγο στο Internet, θα δεις ότι το Pirelli μόνο φτωχό από δυνατότητες δεν είναι...  :Smile:  Η On όμως αποφάσισε να το κλειδώσει και να κρύψει τις ποιο advanced (και φυσικά ενδιαφέροντες) δυνατότητές του...

----------


## marimo

> Διαβάζω τι λέτε όσον αφόρα τους κωδικους του router της PIRELLI.Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω διαβάσει όλα τα post αλλά δεν είδα πουθενά να έχετε βρει τον κωδικό.Το pass το έχω βρεί για να μπώ στο router.Το θέμα είναι αν πρέπει να τον δημοσιεύσω η οχι.Όπως και να έχει ενώ μπήκα μεσα δεν είδα κάτι αξιόλογο όσον αφορά τα port.Περιμένω το πακέτο on-office.Διάβασα σε κάποιο post μία επιστολή απάντησης απο την ΟΝ οπου αναφέρουνε"γι'αυτο τον λόγο έχουμε δημιουργήσει το πακέτο ΟΝ-OFFICE.Με βάση αυτό, πάει να πεί οτι στο πακέτο αυτό θα μπορεί κάποιος να ανόιγει ports αν κατάλαβα καλά ή έστω θα έχει κάποια extra πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.Το router μέσα πάντος είναι το πιο φτωχό που έχω δεί ποτέ μου.Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο  pass για να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση σε άλλες ρυθμίσεις.


Αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχεις βρει κάποιον διαφορετικό κωδικό από το username: ON, pass: ON; 
Το συγκεκριμένο routerακι δεν είναι τόσο φτωχό, έχει δυνατότητες αλλά είναι όλες κλειδωμένες. Γι' αυτό και γίνεται τόση φασαρία με τους κωδικούς. Η αναζήτηση αφορά κωδικούς με administrative rights στο συγκεκριμένο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## marimo

> Υποθέτω ότι έχεις βρεί το username/password on/on. Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν είναι το administrator username. Αν ψάξεις λίγο στο Internet, θα δεις ότι το Pirelli μόνο φτωχό από δυνατότητες δεν είναι...  Η On όμως αποφάσισε να το κλειδώσει και να κρύψει τις ποιο advanced (και φυσικά ενδιαφέροντες) δυνατότητές του...


Με πρόλαβες..  :Razz:

----------


## GnF

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχεις βρει κάποιον διαφορετικό κωδικό από το username: ON, pass: ON; 
> Το συγκεκριμένο routerακι δεν είναι τόσο φτωχό, έχει δυνατότητες αλλά είναι όλες κλειδωμένες. Γι' αυτό και γίνεται τόση φασαρία με τους κωδικούς. Η αναζήτηση αφορά κωδικούς με administrative rights στο συγκεκριμένο εξοπλισμό.


Και αν όχι admin rights τουλάχιστον κάποια πράγματα που σε ένα δύκτιο είναι βασικά (port forward). 
Απο τη στιγμή που το παιδί θα έχει office πακέτο αυτό θα το έχει έτσι και αλλιώς. Όπως θα έχει και firewall που το home δεν έχει.

----------


## s7v7n

Αναφέρω πιο πάνω "Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο pass για να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση σε άλλες ρυθμίσεις"

Πάντα φιλικά!

----------


## GnF

> Αναφέρω πιο πάνω "Δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο pass για να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση σε άλλες ρυθμίσεις"
> 
> Πάντα φιλικά!


Για να μην είσαι υποχρεωμένος να διαβάζεις όλα τα post.

Στο Home πακέτο λέγανε για "απεριόριστο internet" και προστασία. Αυτό που πέρνεις είναι:

1. κλειδωμένο ρούτερ με ένα περιορισμένης πρόσβασης κωδικό (user:on/pass:on)
2. δεν σου επιτρέπει port forward <---- απεριόριστο σωστά?
3. δεν μπορείς να κάνεις χρήση το firewall <---- προστασία 
4. δεν μπορείς να ενεργοποιήσεις το Upnp
5. Η ΟΝ έχει κωδικό βέβαια για να μπαίνει στο ρούτερ με full admin rights.


Στο Office πακέτο:
1. δεν έχεις τηλεώραση που έχουν στο άλλο πακετο
2. έχεις firewall (σύμφωνα με τα όσα ξέρω δεν είμαι σίγουρος)
3. έχεις port forward
4. έχεις firewall
5. μάλλον θα έχεις και upnp
6. μάλλον ο κωδικός που θα σου δώσουν θα έχει rights να τα κάνει αυτά ή το ρουτερ θα έχει κάτι διαφορετικό που θα σου τα επιτρέπει.

Αυτάααα...

Εννωείται πάντα φιλικα ρε φιλε  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

Προσπάθησα χθες να αλλάξω τη MAC address της κάρτας δικτύου του υπολογιστή μου... Έβαλα λοιπόν την MAC address του TVBox και το έβγαλα από το router. Μόλις σύνδεσα τον υπολογιστή μου, πήρε IP 192.168.1.5!  :Smile:  ωραία λέω... για να δούμε τα ports 20000-20001... κάνουν port forward?... Με λύπη μου ανακοινώνω ότι δε κάνουν  :Sad: . Ίσως να έχουν περιορίσει τη χρήση των ports αυτών για συγκεκριμένες IPs της OnTelecoms και του IPTV service τους... Έχει κανείς άλλος πληροφορίες για άλλα ports που το TVBox χρησιμοποιεί;

----------


## GnF

> Προσπάθησα χθες να αλλάξω τη MAC address της κάρτας δικτύου του υπολογιστή μου... Έβαλα λοιπόν την MAC address του TVBox και το έβγαλα από το router. Μόλις σύνδεσα τον υπολογιστή μου, πήρε IP 192.168.1.5!  ωραία λέω... για να δούμε τα ports 20000-20001... κάνουν port forward?... Με λύπη μου ανακοινώνω ότι δε κάνουν . Ίσως να έχουν περιορίσει τη χρήση των ports αυτών για συγκεκριμένες IPs της OnTelecoms και του IPTV service τους... Έχει κανείς άλλος πληροφορίες για άλλα ports που το TVBox χρησιμοποιεί;


Αλλάζει η Mac Address μιας κάρτας δυκτίού? Αν ναι πώς ??

Οι πόρτερ 20000-20001 είναι για το OnRec και VideoOnDemand


Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος σε σχέση με το τί έκανες. Τι ρούτερ? Λογικά άλλαξες την IP όχι το Mac Address. Θες δηλαδή να βλέπεις τηλεώραση στον υπολογιστή? Με τι πρόγραμμά σκοπεύεις να κάνεις το stream εικόνα και να ελέγχεις τι βλέπεις?

----------


## GnF

> Χωρίς port forwarding, συνδέεσαι μόνο με όσους είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον ίδιο server με εσένα.
> Οι άλλοι τρώνε πόρτα.
> 
> Αρα μπορείς να συνδέεσαι μόνο από και προς όσους είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον ίδιο server με εσένα.


Χωρίς port forward συνδέεσαι με low id. Low ID = Κατεβάζεις μόνο απο High ID και όχι απο κάποιον άλλο με Low ID. (αναφορικά αυτή τη στιγμή το eMule μου αναφέρει ότι το 53% των χρηστών είναι με Low ID. Άρα απο το 53% αν ήμουν με Low Id δεν θα μπορούσα να κατεβάσω)
Kademlia λογικά είναι άχρηστο.
Web interface μην το σκεφτείς κάν να δουλεύει εκτός του τοπικού σου δυκτίου.
Σε όλους τους server υπάρχουν limit σε σχέση με το πόσους low id δέχονται και άν δέχονται (μέχρι και ban για κάποια ώρα κάνανε στο IP σου κάποιοι server).
Για αυτό που λέει ο chao δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Νομίζω κανονικά κατεβάζεις και απο χρήστες σε άλλο server αλλά πάντα απο αυτούς με High Id

Με σωστά ρυθμισμένο το eMule (υποθετικό αυτό παίζουν πολλά ρόλο) και με αρχεία με μπόλικους χρήστες και ανοιχτά port θα έπρεπε μετά απο 10-20 λεπτά λειτουργίας του eMule να κατεβάζεις full.

Και βασικό ότι το κάθε p2p πρόγραμμα είναι λίγο διαφορετικό αν και έχουν την ίδια σκεπτική. Άλλα limitation θα έχεις με το mule άλλα με torent (κάποια απο το ίδιο το πρόγραμμα κάποια απο το δύκτιο σε σύνολο)




> * No IP is known of the machine eMule is running on therefore all requests like queue or connection requests to this client have to be routed over the server, the low ID client is connected to. This routing causes considerable amount of CPU load on the server thus reducing the maximum number of users the server can cope with. Lugdunum's servers limit the number low ID users or even ban them at all.
>     * Two clients on low ID cannot connect to each other, as it is not possible to route messages over two different servers. This will lead to less sources for the downloads.
>     * On busy servers it may well happen that the messages gets lost and eMule misses important information about queue progression or download requests. This may lead to fewer credits and worse downloads.


σύμφωνα με το 2ο δεν μπορείς να κατεβάσεις απο άλλον Low ID σε άλλο server αλλά μπορείς αν είναι στον ίδιο ???? Τεσπα πήρες νομίζω μία ιδέα.
Από High ΙD απο ότι βλέπω μπορείς κανονικά ακόμα και αν είναι σε άλλο server

----------


## cnp5

> Αλλάζει η Mac Address μιας κάρτας δυκτίού? Αν ναι πώς ??
> 
> Οι πόρτερ 20000-20001 είναι για το OnRec και VideoOnDemand
> 
> 
> Είμαι λίγο μπερδεμένος σε σχέση με το τί έκανες. Τι ρούτερ? Λογικά άλλαξες την IP όχι το Mac Address. Θες δηλαδή να βλέπεις τηλεώραση στον υπολογιστή? Με τι πρόγραμμά σκοπεύεις να κάνεις το stream εικόνα και να ελέγχεις τι βλέπεις?


Το MAC address είναι σχετικά εύκολο να αλλαχτεί αν έχεις τα κατάλληλα προγράμματα (κάνε google search για "MAC address spoofing".

1. Αυτό που έκανα είναι να πάρω το MAC address του TVBox και να το αποσυνδέσω από το Pirelli.
2. Να αποσυνδέσω και τον υπολογιστή από το Pirelli.
3. Έτρεξα ένα πρόγραμμα για MAC address spoofing και άλλαξα τη MAC address της κάρτας δικτύου σε αυτή του TVBOX.
4. Συνδεσα ξανά τον υπολογιστή στο Pirelli και με "ipconfig /all" σε ένα command prompt βεβαίωσα ότι το MAC address έχει όντως αλλάξει και επίσης αν το IP του υπολογιστή μου είναι ποια 192.168.1.5 αντί του 192.168.1.2. Και όντως είχε δουλέψει. Δυστυχώς όμως οι πόρτες 20000-20001 δεν γινόντουσαν forward στην IP 192.168.1.5...
πάντως θα το δοκιμάσω και σήμερα... και αν έχω καμία επιτυχία θα σας το γράψω εδώ...


@GnF: Όχι, δε θέλω (για την ώρα...  :Wink:  ) IPtv μέσω του υπολογιστή, απλώς ήθελα να δοκιμάσω της πόρτες του TVBox για P2P προγράμματα... να βάλω το uTorrent στη πόρτα 20000 ή 20001 και να παίζω με IP 192.168.1.5

----------


## GnF

> Το MAC address είναι σχετικά εύκολο να αλλαχτεί αν έχεις τα κατάλληλα προγράμματα (κάνε google search για "MAC address spoofing".
> 
> 1. Αυτό που έκανα είναι να πάρω το MAC address του TVBox και να το αποσυνδέσω από το Pirelli.
> 2. Να αποσυνδέσω και τον υπολογιστή από το Pirelli.
> 3. Έτρεξα ένα πρόγραμμα για MAC address spoofing και άλλαξα τη MAC address της κάρτας δικτύου σε αυτή του TVBOX.
> 4. Συνδεσα ξανά τον υπολογιστή στο Pirelli και με "ipconfig /all" σε ένα command prompt βεβαίωσα ότι το MAC address έχει όντως αλλάξει και επίσης αν το IP του υπολογιστή μου είναι ποια 192.168.1.5 αντί του 192.168.1.2. Και όντως είχε δουλέψει. Δυστυχώς όμως οι πόρτες 20000-20001 δεν γινόντουσαν forward στην IP 192.168.1.5...
> πάντως θα το δοκιμάσω και σήμερα... και αν έχω καμία επιτυχία θα σας το γράψω εδώ...
> 
> 
> @GnF: Όχι, δε θέλω (για την ώρα...  ) IPtv μέσω του υπολογιστή, απλώς ήθελα να δοκιμάσω της πόρτες του TVBox για P2P προγράμματα... να βάλω το uTorrent στη πόρτα 20000 ή 20001 και να παίζω με IP 192.168.1.5


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα πολύ έξυπνο μαν. Πάρα πολυ. Έυχομαι καλή τύχη αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω πές μου τι θες να κάνω. Επίσης. Στο Linksys το Sagem μου το αναφέρει σαν καρφωτή ip address και όχι assigned απο DHCP. Μήπως την θέλει καρφωτή στο pc?

----------


## cnp5

> χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα πολύ έξυπνο μαν. Πάρα πολυ. Έυχομαι καλή τύχη αν μπορώ να βοηθήσω πές μου τι θες να κάνω. Επίσης. Στο Linksys το Sagem μου το αναφέρει σαν καρφωτή ip address και όχι assigned απο DHCP. Μήπως την θέλει καρφωτή στο pc?


Το δοκίμασα αργά το βράδυ εχθές... και  :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  δε μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν είχα σετάρει και το utorrent σωστά στα ports 20000-20001 (πολύ νύστα lol)... θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα το απόγευμα μετά τη δουλεία ξανά... 
... αυτό το TR69 script... έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κατεβάσει από το Pirelli Management Platform (όχι το <MACAddress>.cfg από το tftp); Εκεί μέσα πρέπει να υπάρχουν όλες οι ρυθμίσεις του ζαντολάστιχου... αλλά από ότι έχω διαβάσει το TR-69 πρωτόκολλο είναι και encrypted και θέλει και https authentication για να το κατεβάσεις...

----------


## mlab

... αυτό το TR69 script... έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κατεβάσει από το Pirelli Management Platform (όχι το <MACAddress>.cfg από το tftp);    :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα !! ειναι καλο αυτο? :Sad:

----------


## GnF

> ... αυτό το TR69 script... έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το κατεβάσει από το Pirelli Management Platform (όχι το <MACAddress>.cfg από το tftp);   
> 
> δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα !! ειναι καλο αυτο?


Αρχείο με ρυθμίσεις που βρίσκεται μέσα στο ρούτερ (απο όσο καταλαβαίνω). Βασικά ο νόμος λέει αν δεν ξέρεις μην το ψάχνεις (και πάει γάντι για μένα)

----------


## cnp5

> Αρχείο με ρυθμίσεις που βρίσκεται μέσα στο ρούτερ (απο όσο καταλαβαίνω). Βασικά ο νόμος λέει αν δεν ξέρεις μην το ψάχνεις (και πάει γάντι για μένα)


Ακριβώς... μόλις ο router συνδεθεί στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της On (με IP 10.x.x.x) τότε κατεβάζει ένα αρχείο με tftp, μέσα σε αυτό υπάρχει μια http διεύθυνση για κάποιο TR69 script. Αυτό το script περιέχει τα setting που ο router/modem της Pirelli χρειάζεται για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο της On.
O psyx το είχε αναφέρει στο post 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=26.
Στο παραπάνω post υπάρχει και link στη wikipedia για το TR-069 πρωτόκολλο.

Το script αυτό, ακόμα και αν καταφέρουμε να το κατεβάσουμε, δε θα μπορέσουμε να το βάλουμε στο pirelli αλλαγμένο... ίσως όμως μας έδινε πληροφορίες για το πως να σετάρουμε άλλα modem/routers για να παίζουν σωστά όλες οι υπηρεσίες της On...

----------


## GnF

> Ακριβώς... μόλις ο router συνδεθεί στο εσωτερικό δίκτυο της On (με IP 10.x.x.x) τότε κατεβάζει ένα αρχείο με tftp, μέσα σε αυτό υπάρχει μια http διεύθυνση για κάποιο TR69 script. Αυτό το script περιέχει τα setting που ο router/modem της Pirelli χρειάζεται για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο της On.
> O psyx το είχε αναφέρει στο post 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=26.
> Στο παραπάνω post υπάρχει και link στη wikipedia για το TR-069 πρωτόκολλο.
> 
> Το script αυτό, ακόμα και αν καταφέρουμε να το κατεβάσουμε, δε θα μπορέσουμε να το βάλουμε στο pirelli αλλαγμένο... ίσως όμως μας έδινε πληροφορίες για το πως να σετάρουμε άλλα modem/routers για να παίζουν σωστά όλες οι υπηρεσίες της On...


Ερώτηση μαν μηπως και ξέρεις.

Έχω το ΑΜ200. Δουλέυει η τηλεώραση κανονικά επάνω του. (ADSL-->AM200-->Pirelli)
Άν όμως βάλεις επάνω στο ΑΜ200 το πιρέλλι και επάνω στο πιρέλλι το Sagem δεν δουλεύει(δουλεύει μόνο το OnRec και VideoOnDemand).(ADSL-->AM200-->Pirelli-->Sagem) Σαν DHCP δουλεύει το ΑΜ200 και στο πιρέλλι είναι κλειστό.

Έχουν κλείσει απο πόρτα σε πόρτα κάτι? Με ένα απλό switch αντί του πιρέλλι (ADSL-->AM200-->Switch-->Sagem) θα το δοκιμάσει ο φίλος απο εδώ που του έδωσα το ΑΜ200 και μάλλον θα έχουμε νέα το βράδυ.

----------


## cnp5

> Ερώτηση μαν μηπως και ξέρεις.
> 
> Έχω το ΑΜ200. Δουλέυει η τηλεώραση κανονικά επάνω του. (ADSL-->AM200-->Pirelli)
> Άν όμως βάλεις επάνω στο ΑΜ200 το πιρέλλι και επάνω στο πιρέλλι το Sagem δεν δουλεύει(δουλεύει μόνο το OnRec και VideoOnDemand).(ADSL-->AM200-->Pirelli-->Sagem) Σαν DHCP δουλεύει το ΑΜ200 και στο πιρέλλι είναι κλειστό.
> 
> Έχουν κλείσει απο πόρτα σε πόρτα κάτι? Με ένα απλό switch αντί του πιρέλλι (ADSL-->AM200-->Switch-->Sagem) θα το δοκιμάσει ο φίλος απο εδώ που του έδωσα το ΑΜ200 και μάλλον θα έχουμε νέα το βράδυ.


Το AM200 δεν είναι router switch, αλλά απλός ένα ADSL/ADSL2+ modem με ethernet έξοδο. 
Λογικά αν το συνδέσεις (το AM200) με ένα switch/router θα πρέπει να μπορέσεις να συνδέσεις πάνω του το Pirelli και πάνω στο Pirelli το TVBox. Τον υπολογιστή σου θα πρέπει να τον συνδέσεις στο switch. Το port forward θα είναι κόλαση  :Smile:  και από πρίζες... άστα να πάνε...  :Smile:  καλές καλωδιώσεις.
_____________________
|ADSL-->AM200-->Switch|-->Pirelli --> TVBox
|____________________|-->PC

----------


## GnF

> Το AM200 δεν είναι router switch, αλλά απλός ένα ADSL/ADSL2+ modem με ethernet έξοδο. 
> Λογικά αν το συνδέσεις (το AM200) με ένα switch/router θα πρέπει να μπορέσεις να συνδέσεις πάνω του το Pirelli και πάνω στο Pirelli το TVBox. Τον υπολογιστή σου θα πρέπει να τον συνδέσεις στο switch. Το port forward θα είναι κόλαση  και από πρίζες... άστα να πάνε...  καλές καλωδιώσεις.
> _____________________
> |ADSL-->AM200-->Switch|-->Pirelli --> TVBox
> |____________________|-->PC


Μα το ΑΜ200 κάνει κανονικά δρομολογίσεις. Αφού το πιρέλλι δουλέυει απλά σαν switch για πιό λόγο δεν καταλαβαίνω να μην γίνεται σωστά? Αφού δεν δουλεύει με τον παρακάτω τρόπο γιατί να δουλέψει πάλι πάνω στο πιρελλι? Αν το βάλω επάνω στο ΑΜ200 απευθείας δουλεύει. Όχι ομως αν είναι πάνω στο πιρελλι.....

_____________________
|ADSL-->AM200----->Pirelli|-->TVBox
|____________________|-->Wireless PC & Wired PC


Σκεφτόμουν ότι αφού για κάποιο λόγο με το πιρέλλι στη μέση δεν να κάνω το παρακάτω.Πραγματικά δεν νομίζω οτι άλλος 1ας δρομολογιτής θα κάνει κάτι παραπάνω.
_____________________
|ADSL-->AM200-->Switch|-->Pirelli --> Wireless PC
|____________________|-->Sagem
|____________________|-->Wired PC

----------


## Agya

καλημερες,καποιος να μου πει οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που απο torrent δεν κατεβαζει...μου λεεει οτι ειναι κλειδωμενα τα incoming connections...η μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα που εχω πιασει ειναι 0.1 kb...ΓΙΑΤΙ????

----------


## AnastasiosK

> καλημερες,καποιος να μου πει οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που απο torrent δεν κατεβαζει...μου λεεει οτι ειναι κλειδωμενα τα incoming connections...η μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα που εχω πιασει ειναι 0.1 kb...ΓΙΑΤΙ????


Υποθετω οτι προβλημα συγχρονισμου δεν εχεις οποτε αν θελεις στειλε μου προσωπικο μηνυμα αναφερωντας μου με πιο torrent προγραμμα κατεβαζεις ,απο που, και αν το αρχειο εχει αρκετους seeders. Πιθανολογω οτι εκει ειναι το προβλημα .

----------


## marimo

> καλημερες,καποιος να μου πει οτι δεν ειμαι ο μονος που απο torrent δεν κατεβαζει...μου λεεει οτι ειναι κλειδωμενα τα incoming connections...η μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα που εχω πιασει ειναι 0.1 kb...ΓΙΑΤΙ????



Αν δεν είναι θέμα ρύθμισης του firewall (software) ή του bittorrent client που χρησιμοποιείται, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι  όπως είπε και ο AnastasiosK να είναι θέμα συγκεκριμένου torrent ή tracker.

----------


## sdikr

> Αν δεν είναι θέμα ρύθμισης του firewall (software) ή του bittorrent client που χρησιμοποιείται, τότε το πιθανότερο είναι  όπως είπε και ο AnastasiosK να είναι θέμα συγκεκριμένου torrent ή tracker.


Και αν είναι θέμα του Pireli;
Μην ξεχνάμε πως το ΝΑΤ είναι στην ούσια ενα firewall με λιγότερες δυνατότητες, αν δεν ανοίξεις Ports  σημαίνει πως τα κάνει block  (όπως ενα firewall)

----------


## marimo

> Και αν είναι θέμα του Pireli;
> Μην ξεχνάμε πως το ΝΑΤ είναι στην ούσια ενα firewall με λιγότερες δυνατότητες, αν δεν ανοίξεις Ports  σημαίνει πως τα κάνει block  (όπως ενα firewall)


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Με εμπειρία 50 ημερών με το συγκεκριμένο ελαστικό, έχω παραδόξως εκτιμήσει την ικανότητά του να κατεβάζει και να ανεβάζει torrents υπερηχητικά (ακόμα και με λίγους seeds).  

Πώς γίνεται αυτό με όλα τα πορτοπαράθυρα κλειστά; Η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλα...  :Thinking:

----------


## sdikr

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Με εμπειρία 50 ημερών με το συγκεκριμένο ελαστικό, έχω παραδόξως εκτιμήσει την ικανότητά του να κατεβάζει και να ανεβάζει torrents υπερηχητικά (ακόμα και με λίγους seeds).  
> 
> Πώς γίνεται αυτό με όλα τα πορτοπαράθυρα κλειστά; Η επιστήμη σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλα...


Ανάλογα τον tracker,  υπάρχουν tracker  που αναλαμβάνουν να συνδέσουν  τους  No port  Με του  yes port , (αυτό όμως είναι φόρτος προς τον τρακερ)  και αλλοί που δεν το κάνουν
Υπάρχουν ακόμα τρακερ  που δεν σου επιτρέπουν να κατεβάσεις αν δεν έχει ανοιχτό port

Τουλάχιστον αυτό θα δουλέυε και με το soft firewall  :Wink:

----------


## Avesael

Από όσο γνωρίζω, στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν αρκετοί ISP που ακολουθούν την τακτική της ΟΝ με τη μη εφαρμογή του port forwarding.Τόσοι χρήστες-συνδρομητές όλων αυτών των εταιριών δεν κατεβάζουν από public trackers; Δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό οι admins των συγκεκριμένων trackers ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άμοιροι που ο ISP τους, τους έχει "φυλακισμένους"; Πιστέυω ότι κάτι θα κάνουν για να βοηθηθούν και αυτοί οι χρήστες... :Wink: 
Έχει δίκιο λοιπόν ο sdikr σε αυτό που λέει. Το θέμα είναι όντως, πόσοι το κάνουν... :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Από όσο γνωρίζω, στο εξωτερικό υπάρχουν αρκετοί ISP που ακολουθούν την τακτική της ΟΝ με τη μη εφαρμογή του port forwarding.Τόσοι χρήστες-συνδρομητές όλων αυτών των εταιριών δεν κατεβάζουν από *public trackers;* Δεν το γνωρίζουν αυτό οι admins των συγκεκριμένων trackers ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άμοιροι που ο ISP τους, τους έχει "φυλακισμένους"; Πιστέυω ότι κάτι θα κάνουν για να βοηθηθούν και αυτοί οι χρήστες...
> Έχει δίκιο λοιπόν ο sdikr σε αυτό που λέει. Το θέμα είναι όντως, πόσοι το κάνουν...



Την ερώτηση την απαντάς μόνος σου,  αλλό Public  και αλλό private,  
ΥΓ στο εξωτερικό που έχω δει σε μερικές χώρες δίνουν την πραγματική ip μέσω Bridge  (για εναν δηλάδη υπολογιστή)

----------


## Avesael

Εσύ αναφέρθηκες σε private; Σε private έχεις φάει πόρτα αν δεν έχεις ανοιχτή πόρτα... :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> Εσύ αναφέρθηκες σε private; Σε private έχεις φάει πόρτα αν δεν έχεις ανοιχτή πόρτα...


Εγω να πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω δουλέψει με torrent (η καλύτερα για να μην αφήνω πιάσιμο,  έχω δουλέψει πολύ λίγο),  απλά απο αυτά που διαβάζω μαθαίνω οτι τα private έχουν κάποιους κανόνες,  ακόμα οτι όλοι κάνουν αμάν να πάρουν invite

----------


## Avesael

Σε γνωστό prive tracker έχω φτάσει το ratio μου 1.80 που θεωρήται σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του tracker πάρα πολυ καλό. Παρόλα αυτά το μάξιμουμ που έχω πιάσει σε κατέβασμα είναι γύρω στα 1100kb/sec (Με το Linksys). Σε public έχει τύχει να κατεβάσω με 1300kb/sec με το Pirelli !

----------


## sdikr

> Σε γνωστό prive tracker έχω φτάσει το ratio μου 1.80 που θεωρήται σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του tracker πάρα πολυ καλό. Παρόλα αυτά το μάξιμουμ που έχω πιάσει σε κατέβασμα είναι γύρω στα 1100kb/sec (Με το Linksys). Σε public έχει τύχει να κατεβάσω με 1300kb/sec με το Pirelli !


Ναι αλλά εγώ μιλάω για το pireli ποιο πάνω,  εσύ τώρα μου πετάς το Linksys

Ναι λογικό είναι με το linksys να δουλέψει άψογα,  η ερώτηση είναι με το Pireli τι κάνει ο χρηστης;

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Σε γνωστό prive tracker έχω φτάσει το ratio μου 1.80 που θεωρήται σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του tracker πάρα πολυ καλό. Παρόλα αυτά το μάξιμουμ που έχω πιάσει σε κατέβασμα είναι γύρω στα 1100kb/sec (Με το Linksys). Σε public έχει τύχει να κατεβάσω με 1300kb/sec με το Pirelli !


Θα ετυχε Χρηστο και σε private πιανεις πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και συνηθως ειναι μονιμα υψηλες , σε αντιθεση με τους public.

Εχω πιασει εξισου καλες ταχυτητες με το pirelli και στα 2 ειδη , αλλα σε private ειναι γενικα υψηλοτερες.

----------


## Avesael

Τι να πω.Ίσως...Πάντως όπως έχω ξαναπεί δεν πολυασχολούμαι πλέον με torrents αλλά με direct downloads από rapidshare κ.α.

----------


## marimo

> Θα ετυχε Χρηστο και σε private πιανεις πολυ καλες ταχυτητες και συνηθως ειναι μονιμα υψηλες , σε αντιθεση με τους public.
> 
> Εχω πιασει εξισου καλες ταχυτητες με το pirelli και στα 2 ειδη , αλλα σε private ειναι γενικα υψηλοτερες.


Αυτό το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ. Ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους προβληματισμούς μου όταν αποκαλύφθηκε το όλο θέμα του κλειδαμπαρώματος του pirelli, ήταν τί γίνεται με τους private trackers, τόσο σε θέμα κατεβάσματος όσο και στο αν μπορείς να συνδεθείς επαρκώς με άλλους χρήστες και να διαμοιράσεις υλικό, διατηρώντας έτσι ένα καλό ratio. 

Τελικά, τόσο σε private trackers  όσο και σε public οι ταχύτητες είναι ικανοποιητικές, ειδικότερα δε σε ιδιωτικούς είναι σαφώς καλύτερες. Στο upload δεν έχω δει διαφορές μεταξύ ιδιωτικών και δημοσίων. Είναι πάντα άριστο με μόνο φραγμό το cap που πιθανώς να βάζω για να έχω καλή ποιότητα στην iptv ή στην εργασία μου.

Οι ταχύτητες βέβαια δεν είναι συγκρίσιμες με HTTP, αλλά σε καλές περιπτώσεις όπου υπάρχουν πολλά σπόρια ή αν κατεβαίνουν αρκετά torrents ταυτόχρονα μπορείς να δεις με το ζαντολάστιχο και 8-10MBPS.  :One thumb up: 

Πιθανώς να γίνεται μέσω της τεχνικής που ανέφερε ο sdkir, αλλά προβληματίζομαι ακόμα γιατί δεν έχω σηναντήσει πρόβλημα μέχρι τώρα πουθενά σε κανέναν tracker, ακόμα και όταν έχω κλειστό το decentralized tracking. Πιθανώς να είναι πλέον γενικό το πρόβλημα και να παίζει "υποβοήθηση" από τους tracker.... :Thinking:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Χωρις να ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι δεν κατεχω, στο nat mapping table του interface του pirelli οταν κατεβαζω απο torrent εχω udp connections , δλδ συνδεση μεσω τριτου στον υπολογιστη του αλλου και οχι tcp connections , δλδ απευθειας συνδεση χωρις "bridge".
Αυτο ουσιαστικα σημαινει οτι κατεβαζεις απλα οχι στο max.
Γι'αυτο και οταν χρησιμοποιω rapid ολες οι connections ειναι tcp.

----------


## ilsak

Καλημέρα! Να ρωτήσω όσους χρησιμοποιούν το pirelli πώς πιάνουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες στα torrents, δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εμένα η γραμμή μου πλέον είναι και γρήγορη και αρκετά σταθερή. Mε download accelearator πιάνω και 1200 ΚΒ/s σε sites όπως nvidia, microsoft κλπ. Στα torrents όμως δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ποτέ τα 175 ΚΒ/s, συνήθως μάλιστα είμαι στα 70-90 ΚΒ/s, ενώ ανεβάζω σταθερά με 95-115 KB/s (χρησιμοποιώ το azureus, το οποίο μάλιστα μου βγάζει NAT Ok).

----------


## cnp5

> Καλημέρα! Να ρωτήσω όσους χρησιμοποιούν το pirelli πώς πιάνουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες στα torrents, δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εμένα η γραμμή μου πλέον είναι και γρήγορη και αρκετά σταθερή. Mε download accelearator πιάνω και 1200 ΚΒ/s σε sites όπως nvidia, microsoft κλπ. Στα torrents όμως δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ποτέ τα 175 ΚΒ/s, συνήθως μάλιστα είμαι στα 70-90 ΚΒ/s, ενώ ανεβάζω σταθερά με 95-115 KB/s (χρησιμοποιώ το azureus, το οποίο μάλιστα μου βγάζει NAT Ok).


Τα torrents (όπως και όλα τα p2p) εξαρτώνται πολύ από το πόσο sharing κάνεις. 
Σε private trackers και σε καλά torrents (με καλό seed/peer ratio) κατεβάζω με 1MB/sec αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω upload. Σε λιγότερα καλά torrents (public και με πολλούς peers) κατεβάζω με 100KB/sec -250KB/sec. Όλα τα παραπάνω με το pirelli σαν router και χωρίς port forward. Με δικό μου modem/router πιάνω σταθερά από 250KB/sec έως και 1.2MB/sec max.

To Azureus πρέπει να έχει κάποιο bug στο NAT detection... ή απλός πιστεύει ότι όλα είναι καλά, μιας και όσο κατεβάζει (με το pirelli πάντα) κάνεις και καλό upload. Όταν όμως αρχίσεις να κάνεις seeding τότε θα δεις ότι το upload σου θα είναι χάλια, και μόνο τότε το Azureus θα αναφέρει πρόβλημα με το NAT... 

Επίσης, παρατήρησα, ότι το uTorrent κατεβάζει με χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με το Azureus... (και το είχα σε εκτίμηση το uTorrent, ίσως κάποιο πρόβλημα με το beta build που έχω...)

----------


## flevio

οχι ο azureus ειναι χαλαρα πιο γρηγορος..
ο μονος που επιανε το max 80 οταν ειχα 768..
40-50 το ανωτατο με οτιδηποτε αλλο..




> Καλημέρα! Να ρωτήσω όσους χρησιμοποιούν το pirelli πώς πιάνουν τέτοιες ταχύτητες στα torrents, δεν έχω καταλάβει. Εμένα η γραμμή μου πλέον είναι και γρήγορη και αρκετά σταθερή. Mε download accelearator πιάνω και 1200 ΚΒ/s σε sites όπως nvidia, microsoft κλπ. Στα torrents όμως δεν έχω ξεπεράσει ποτέ τα 175 ΚΒ/s, συνήθως μάλιστα είμαι στα 70-90 ΚΒ/s, ενώ ανεβάζω σταθερά με 95-115 KB/s (χρησιμοποιώ το azureus, το οποίο μάλιστα μου βγάζει NAT Ok).


ακριβως τα ιδια.. 1207 (αχρηστα λογο static ip) με down  accelerator  αλλα ειτε με pireli ειτε με 660hw zyxel πιανω τις ιδιες αφυσικα αργες ταχυτητες..

αμα βαλεις 3-4 μαζι θα δεις και 400-500αρια.. αλλα 600-700-1000 ουτε για αστειο..
οτι ρυθμισεις και οτι torrenτ και να βαζα το ιδιο..
private torrent με 300 seeds και 24 leatchers να δινει 90-250 με τοσο bandwindth ειναι αφυσικο..
εχω την εντυπωση οτι σε ορισμενες περιοχες κατι παιζει..

----------


## _InFeRnO_

Μολις πηρα την ON για το πως μπορω να κανω port fordwarding. Μου ειπε ενας τυπος οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το emule και να βρω ποιες πορτες ειναι ανοιχτες (μεσω αυτοματου σκαναρισματος) ή να κοιταξω μεσω netstat -n τις active connections και να βρω τις tcp ωστε να συνδεθω. Εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις την ανιχνευση των διαθεσημων πορτων μεσω emule ωστε να μου πει πως γινεται? Επισης, εκτελοντας την εντολη netstat - n ποιες πορτες πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω απο αυτες που μου εμφανιζει?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> [...] 
> 
> Επίσης, παρατήρησα, ότι το uTorrent κατεβάζει με χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με το Azureus... (και το είχα σε εκτίμηση το uTorrent, ίσως κάποιο πρόβλημα με το beta build που έχω...)



Έχεις τσεκάρει πόσα connections του έχεις "πεί" να κάνει ανα torrent?
Μπορεί το azureus -το οποίο δεν το έχω δουλέψει ποτέ, προτιμώ γενικά ελαφρές εφαρμογές- να έχει default περισσότερα connections απο το utorrnet. 
Έτσι ίσως να συνδέεσαι με λιγότερους seeds/peers με αποτέλεσμα χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες.
Ίσως να είναι -και- αυτός ένας λόγος.

----------


## marimo

> Τα torrents (όπως και όλα τα p2p) εξαρτώνται πολύ από το πόσο sharing κάνεις. 
> Σε private trackers και σε καλά torrents (με καλό seed/peer ratio) κατεβάζω με 1MB/sec αλλά δυσκολεύομαι να κάνω upload. Σε λιγότερα καλά torrents (public και με πολλούς peers) κατεβάζω με 100KB/sec -250KB/sec. Όλα τα παραπάνω με το pirelli σαν router και χωρίς port forward. Με δικό μου modem/router πιάνω σταθερά από 250KB/sec έως και 1.2MB/sec max.
> 
> To Azureus πρέπει να έχει κάποιο bug στο NAT detection... ή απλός πιστεύει ότι όλα είναι καλά, μιας και όσο κατεβάζει (με το pirelli πάντα) κάνεις και καλό upload. Όταν όμως αρχίσεις να κάνεις seeding τότε θα δεις ότι το upload σου θα είναι χάλια, και μόνο τότε το Azureus θα αναφέρει πρόβλημα με το NAT... 
> 
> Επίσης, παρατήρησα, ότι το uTorrent κατεβάζει με χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες σε σχέση με το Azureus... (και το είχα σε εκτίμηση το uTorrent, ίσως κάποιο πρόβλημα με το beta build που έχω...)


Παρόμοια εμπειρία έχω κι εγώ (σε private έως 1Μ, public το έχω δει και 800-900 αλλά σπάνια) με  τη μόνη διαφορά πως πάντα ανεβάζει καλά.. Ίσως να είναι η περιοχή, ρυθμίσεις στον client ή πολύ απλά ταχύτητες του τορρεντ και των seeders. Στα torrents βρίσκομαι πάντα τουλάχιστον στο μέσο όρο του swarm ή και παραπάνω.

----------


## cnp5

> Έχεις τσεκάρει πόσα connections του έχεις "πεί" να κάνει ανα torrent?
> Μπορεί το azureus -το οποίο δεν το έχω δουλέψει ποτέ, προτιμώ γενικά ελαφρές εφαρμογές- να έχει default περισσότερα connections απο το utorrnet. 
> Έτσι ίσως να συνδέεσαι με λιγότερους seeds/peers με αποτέλεσμα χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες.
> Ίσως να είναι -και- αυτός ένας λόγος.


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο... Νομίζω ότι προσπαθώντας να κάνω το utorrent να δώσει ποιο πολύ upload, άλλαξα τον αριθμό συνδέσεων για download. 
Πάντως και εγώ το uTorrent προτιμούσα, ελαφρύ και γρήγορο... Το Azureus είναι πολύ βαρύ και resource hungry... (είναι και java εφαρμογή...) αλλά μου άρεσε πολύ ο νέος client που έχουν βγάλει 3.0 Vuze (Zudeo)  :Smile:

----------


## EvilHawk

Για τα p2p προγράμματα και τίς ρυθμίσεις τους έχουμε ειδικό sub-forum, μείνετε on topic ...

----------


## M.L.

Τελικά έχει βρει κανείς τον τρόπο να δει IPTV με άλλο modem? (ποιες πόρτες πρέπει να ανοιχτούν)?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Μολις πηρα την ON για το πως μπορω να κανω port fordwarding. Μου ειπε ενας τυπος οτι μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω το emule και να βρω ποιες πορτες ειναι ανοιχτες (μεσω αυτοματου σκαναρισματος) ή να κοιταξω μεσω netstat -n τις active connections και να βρω τις tcp ωστε να συνδεθω. Εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις την ανιχνευση των διαθεσημων πορτων μεσω emule ωστε να μου πει πως γινεται? Επισης, εκτελοντας την εντολη netstat - n ποιες πορτες πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω απο αυτες που μου εμφανιζει?



Αν θέλεις να βρείς ποιές πόρτες έχεις ανοιχτές,

δεν έχεις παρά να πάς στο παρακάτω link, και πατώντας κατά σειρά,

proceed > comon ports τις βλέπεις 

https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2

----------


## _InFeRnO_

> Αν θέλεις να βρείς ποιές πόρτες έχεις ανοιχτές,
> 
> δεν έχεις παρά να πάς στο παρακάτω link, και πατώντας κατά σειρά,
> 
> proceed > comon ports τις βλέπεις 
> 
> https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση. Εκανα το τεστ και μου βρηκε ολες τις ports κλειστες. Ειναι αδυνατον τελικα να εχω HighID με την ON? Πιθανοτατα θα πρεπει να ξαναπαρω για να το ξεκαθαρισω το θεμα. Πιστευω οτι ειναι ενα κοινο προβλημα για οσους χρησιμοποιουν το emule και εχουν παει στην ON. Αν βρω κατι καινουργιο θα ξαναποσταρω.

----------


## M.L.

Τελικά έχει βρει κανείς τον τρόπο να δει IPTV με άλλο modem? (ποιες πόρτες πρέπει να ανοιχτούν)?

----------


## Tem

> Τελικά έχει βρει κανείς τον τρόπο να δει IPTV με άλλο modem? (ποιες πόρτες πρέπει να ανοιχτούν)?


με άλλο modem αν δεν κάνω λάθος , δεν βλέπεις IPTV

----------


## M.L.

> με άλλο modem αν δεν κάνω λάθος , δεν βλέπεις IPTV


Έχει βρει κανείς τι φταίει και δεν μπορούμε να δούμε IPTV με άλλο modem?

----------


## Avesael

> Έχει βρει κανείς τι φταίει και δεν μπορούμε να δούμε IPTV με άλλο modem?


Εννοείς τηλεοπτικά κανάλια...Γιατί ONREC και ONCINEMA παίζουν μια χαρά.

----------


## subliminal

Εχει κανει κανεις ενα port scan να δουμε αν το pirelli αφηνει καποιο ευρος απο port ανοιχτα?

----------


## original21paul

> Εχει κανει κανεις ενα port scan να δουμε αν το pirelli αφηνει καποιο ευρος απο port ανοιχτα?


εχω κανει εγω και δεν αφηνει τιποτα ανοιχτο!ειναι ολα κλειστα!!

----------


## ktas

> Εχει κανει κανεις ενα port scan να δουμε αν το pirelli αφηνει καποιο ευρος απο port ανοιχτα?


Όλα κλειστά όσο δεν πάει. Μάλιστα σε έλεγχο που έκανα με σχετικό site που τσεκάρει πόσο προστατευμένος είσαι από επιθέσεις και αν η σύνδεση σου είναι αρκετά secure (θα το βρω και θα το στείλω) το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τόσο secure που μου έβγαλε μύνημα ότι κάτι μάλλον δεν πάει καλά αφού τουλάχιστον κάποιες πόρτες θα έπρεπε να είναι ανοιχτές  :Laughing:

----------


## marimo

> εχω κανει εγω και δεν αφηνει τιποτα ανοιχτο!ειναι ολα κλειστα!!


Αφήνει 2 πόρτες.

----------


## ktas

> Αφήνει 2 πόρτες.


χμμμμμ.... ποιες άραγε  :Thinking: ;;;;;;

----------


## darkthan

Μια πόρτα πού κατατυχη  πέτυχα είναι για το SIP άμα πάω στο σπίτι Θα σας πω και πια ...

----------


## marimo

> χμμμμμ.... ποιες άραγε ;;;;;;


5060 (voip) και 8085. Η πρώτη δουλεύει καλά (την έχω για upload στο skype παραπέμπω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94009). Η δεύτερη συμπεριφέρεται λίγο κουλά και δε ξέρω τί χρησιμότητα έχει. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει καμία για p2p.

----------


## wolfy

> Όλα κλειστά όσο δεν πάει. Μάλιστα σε έλεγχο που έκανα με σχετικό site που τσεκάρει πόσο προστατευμένος είσαι από επιθέσεις και αν η σύνδεση σου είναι αρκετά secure (θα το βρω και θα το στείλω) το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τόσο secure που μου έβγαλε μύνημα ότι κάτι μάλλον δεν πάει καλά αφού τουλάχιστον κάποιες πόρτες θα έπρεπε να είναι ανοιχτές


Χαχαχα αυτό θα πει προστασία!   Ρε τι πάθαμε!

----------


## AnastasiosK

> 5060 (voip) και 8085. Η πρώτη δουλεύει καλά (την έχω για upload στο skype παραπέμπω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=94009). Η δεύτερη συμπεριφέρεται λίγο κουλά και δε ξέρω τί χρησιμότητα έχει. Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει καμία για p2p.


Welcome to the &micro;Torrent Port Checker.
A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.

Checking port 5060 on **.***.***.***...

OK! Port 5060 is open and accepting connections.

You will be able to receive incoming BitTorrent connections

Σωστος  :Wink:

----------


## karavagos

Πάντως το ότι είναι κλειστές οι πόρτες δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι κλειστές στο modem. Μπορεί να είναι κλειστές σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της διαδρομής από τον server (που ξεκινάει το test) μέχρι το modem, π.χ. σε κάποιο router της ON.

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως το ότι είναι κλειστές οι πόρτες δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι κλειστές στο modem. Μπορεί να είναι κλειστές σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο της διαδρομής από τον server (που ξεκινάει το test) μέχρι το modem, π.χ. σε κάποιο router της ON.


Καλό θα είναι δηλάδη να δοκίμασει κάποιος με κάποιο άλλο ρουτερ
Αλλά εφόσον έχει αναφερθεί ότι δουλεύει με άλλα ρουτερ,  τουλάχιστον για την ώρα το κλείσιμο είναι στο pireli

----------


## marimo

> Welcome to the &micro;Torrent Port Checker.
> A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.
> 
> Checking port 5060 on **.***.***.***...
> 
> OK! Port 5060 is open and accepting connections.
> 
> You will be able to receive incoming BitTorrent connections
> 
> Σωστος


Αφού στο είπα... Όποιος ψάχνει.. βρίσκει  :Razz:

----------


## cnp5

Να πω τώρα τα άσχημα νέα...; Ούτε η 8085, ούτε η 5060 δεν γίνονται forward στο IP 192.168.1.2. Αποτέλεσμα να είναι μη προσβάσιμες από το κάποιο p2p πρόγραμμα. 

Και οι δύο πόρτες αυτές έχουν κάποια χρήση για το ίδιο το router. Δέχονται connections από έξω (και γι' αυτό το test του uTorrent περνάει) αλλά δε τις στέλνουν σε εσωτερικό IP (πάντως σίγουρα όχι στο 192.168.1.2 που είναι ο υπολογιστής). 

Επίσεις στη πόρτα 8085 αν κάποιος κάνει telnet με το εξωτερικό IP (telnet 91.x.x.x 8085) θα παρατηρήσει ότι κάποιο είδους connection δημιουργείτε και μάλιστα μένει ανοικτό και αν κλείσει απότομα (ctrl-D κτλ) τότε το adsl modem του pirelli κάνει disconnect!

BTW... μόλις έδωσα την 1000 απάντηση  :Wink:  σ' αυτό το θέμα!

----------


## lefteris

Εγω με το Utorrent που εχω στπ σπιτι μου κατεβαζω απο Ελληνικο tracker και demonoid με 500+ με τον Pirelii για router.

Δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα και ολα πανε καλα....
Εχτες βεβαια μου κατεβαζε με 75+ μια ελληνικη ταινια αλλα δεν εχω προβλημα....
Το upload Μου ειναι το πολυ μεχρι 45+

Αυτα...
Σκεφτομαι να βαλω το ΑΜ200 αλλα διαβασα οτι το κλειδωνουν σιγα σιγα το πραμα....
Οποτε μπορει να παω και στο office Πακετο να υσηχασω... Μιας και μια φορα πηγα να δω στο Oncinema μια ταινια και αυτη ποτε δεν επαιξε σωστα...

----------


## cnp5

> Εγω με το Utorrent που εχω στπ σπιτι μου κατεβαζω απο Ελληνικο tracker και demonoid με 500+ με τον Pirelii για router.
> 
> Δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα και ολα πανε καλα....
> Εχτες βεβαια μου κατεβαζε με 75+ μια ελληνικη ταινια αλλα δεν εχω προβλημα....
> Το upload Μου ειναι το πολυ μεχρι 45+


Ναι, όσο κατεβάζεις, το upload θα είναι καλό... όμως όταν αρχίσεις να κάνεις seed... το upload θα είναι προβληματικό. Μερικοί clients θα σε βάζουν σε μεγάλα queue γιατί δε θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν μαζί σου, άρα και το download θα υποφέρει λίγο... 
Παράδειγμα... με utorrent και δικό μου router κατεβάζω από private και καλά public torrents με 1MB/sec μετά από 5 λεπτά που αρχίζω το download.
Με το pirelli... μπορεί να φτάσω για λίγο αυτές τις ταχύτητες αλλά μετά από 30-60 λεπτά και για πολύ λίγο. Μετά ξανά στα χαμηλά και ξανά ψηλά... σκαμπανεβάσματα. Πάντα όμως με 100KB/sec και πάνω. 
Σε private torrent δε διανοούμε να αφήσω το pirelli... μέσα σε μια μέρα από ratio 0.73, που με πολύ κόπο έφτιαξα με την OTEnet 768/128 γραμμή, έπεσε στο 0.39... Κατέβασε γρήγορα τα torrent αλλά μετά έδινε με λιγότερο από 10KB/sec...

----------


## con

Remote desktop connection γίνεται από σπίτι στον υπολογιστή της δουλειάς?

----------


## cnp5

> Remote desktop connection γίνεται από σπίτι στον υπολογιστή της δουλειάς?


Από το σπίτι σου στο pc της δουλειάς σου, μάλλον δε βλέπω λόγο να μη γίνετε... το αντίστροφο δε γίνετε

----------


## ipo

> Σκεφτομαι να βαλω το ΑΜ200 αλλα διαβασα οτι το κλειδωνουν σιγα σιγα το πραμα....


Τι εννοείς, όταν λες ότι το κλειδώνουν σιγά-σιγά;

----------


## con

> Από το σπίτι σου στο pc της δουλειάς σου, μάλλον δε βλέπω λόγο να μη γίνετε... το αντίστροφο δε γίνετε


Για να δουλέψει και από τη δουλειά στο σπίτι με τηλεφώνημα σου ανοίγουν port? Σοβαρός περιορισμός...

----------


## cnp5

> Για να δουλέψει και από τη δουλειά στο σπίτι με τηλεφώνημα σου ανοίγουν port? Σοβαρός περιορισμός...


Λόγο των γνωστών περιορισμών στο port forward, η επικοινωνία από έξω προς τα μέσα είναι αδύνατη με το pirelli router. Άρα δε μπορείς να συνδεθείς με remote desktop στον υπολογιστή του σπιτιού σου από το γραφείο. Το αντίστροφο, από το σπίτι σου στο γραφείο γίνετε, εκτός και αν ο υπολογιστής σου βρίσκετε πίσω από proxy/firewall (σε μεγάλες εταιρίες πάντα υπάρχει μια υποδομή τέτοιου είδους) οπότε θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις από τον υπεύθυνο συντήρησης και ελέγχου του εταιρικού δικτύου, να σου ανοίξει κάποια πόρτα για remote desktop. 
Α ναι... και με ένα τηλεφώνημα... κανείς δε σου ανοίγει πόρτα στην OnTelecoms... Δε ξέρω τι κάνουν στα πακέτα OnBusiness και OnEnterpraise, αλλά στο OnHome... μας πούλησαν μπαρούφες τον Μάρτιο μ' αυτό το θέμα...

----------


## lefteris

> Τι εννοείς, όταν λες ότι το κλειδώνουν σιγά-σιγά;


 
Εδω διαβασα οτι μερικα ατομα λενε οτι δεν συγχρωνιζουν η οτι μειωθηκε η ταχυτητα τους

----------


## zio21

> Εγω με το Utorrent που εχω στπ σπιτι μου κατεβαζω απο Ελληνικο tracker και demonoid με 500+ με τον Pirelii για router.
> 
> Δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα και ολα πανε καλα....
> Εχτες βεβαια μου κατεβαζε με 75+ μια ελληνικη ταινια αλλα δεν εχω προβλημα....
> Το upload Μου ειναι το πολυ μεχρι 45+
> 
> Αυτα...
> Σκεφτομαι να βαλω το ΑΜ200 αλλα διαβασα οτι το κλειδωνουν σιγα σιγα το πραμα....
> Οποτε μπορει να παω και στο office Πακετο να υσηχασω... Μιας και μια φορα πηγα να δω στο Oncinema μια ταινια και αυτη ποτε δεν επαιξε σωστα...


Φιλέ ποια port έχεις στο utorrent και κατεβάσεις με 500+??
Στα πόσα συγχρονίζει το Μόντεμ σου??

----------


## lefteris

φιλε μου δεν εχω κανει τιποτα και δεν εχω αλλαξει τιποτα δεν εχω ρυθμιση τιποτα και ομως παιζει πολυ καλα....

Το μοντεμ μου παιζει στα 10018 d και 1118 u

Αφου να φανταστεις οταν κατεβαζω απο ΒΤ δεν παιζει η τηλεοραση γιατι τραβαω ολο το bandwidth

----------


## marimo

> Να πω τώρα τα άσχημα νέα...; Ούτε η 8085, ούτε η 5060 δεν γίνονται forward στο IP 192.168.1.2. Αποτέλεσμα να είναι μη προσβάσιμες από το κάποιο p2p πρόγραμμα. 
> 
> Και οι δύο πόρτες αυτές έχουν κάποια χρήση για το ίδιο το router. Δέχονται connections από έξω (και γι' αυτό το test του uTorrent περνάει) αλλά δε τις στέλνουν σε εσωτερικό IP (πάντως σίγουρα όχι στο 192.168.1.2 που είναι ο υπολογιστής). 
> 
> Επίσεις στη πόρτα 8085 αν κάποιος κάνει telnet με το εξωτερικό IP (telnet 91.x.x.x 8085) θα παρατηρήσει ότι κάποιο είδους connection δημιουργείτε και μάλιστα μένει ανοικτό και αν κλείσει απότομα (ctrl-D κτλ) τότε το adsl modem του pirelli κάνει disconnect!
> 
> BTW... μόλις έδωσα την 1000 απάντηση  σ' αυτό το θέμα!


Λυπάμαι που ακούω πως δεν παίζουν με p2p. Μου προξενεί μια σχετική εντύπωση. Το όλο ψάξιμο με τις πόρτες το ξεκίνησα (όπως έχω προαναφέρει) για το upload στο skype. Στο εν λόγω πρόγραμμα αν δεν έχεις αφήσειι πόρτα ανοιχτή..... παίζει σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Πιο γρήγορα τα διαβάζεις bit bit τα αρχεία στο τηλέφωνο, παρά τα στέλνει...  :Razz: 
Με την 5060 όταν την πέτυχα, όλα δούλεψαν ρολόι. Μπορώ και στέλνω με 100kB/s σταθερά και άνετα. Η 8085 πάλι είναι μάλλον για εσωτερική χρήση. 
Τώρα γιατί δεν παίζει η 5060 σε πιτουπί αλλά παίζει σε skype.....  :Thinking:

----------


## Tem

> Εδω διαβασα οτι μερικα ατομα λενε οτι δεν συγχρωνιζουν η οτι μειωθηκε η ταχυτητα τους


αν το κλειδώσουν πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχουν αντίστοιχη πορεία με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Γιατι κακά τα ψέμματα. Οσο και αν υπήρξαν αρκετά παρατράγουδα μέχρι τώρα , το πλεονέκτημα της ΟΝ ήταν ότι σου έδινε τη δυνατότητα χρήσης άλλων ρούτερ. Πιστεύω τελικά να μην ισχύσει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## ipo

> αν το κλειδώσουν πολύ φοβάμαι ότι θα έχουν αντίστοιχη πορεία με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.


Η οποία είναι;

Εγώ ακούω καλά σχόλια για τη NetOne, σε σημείο που σκέφτομαι να ακυρώσω τη σύμβαση με την On και να πάω σε εκείνη.

----------


## Agya

για πειτε γνωμες για αυτο εδω,εμφανιζεται και σε αλλους(υπαρχει στο image ενα βελακι)


http://www.geocities.com/geokal_78/ScreenShot004.jpg

----------


## zatast

μην ξυνεις παλιες πληγες..ας πουμε οτι εμφανιζεται γιατι οντως δεν υπαρχει port forwarding για το utorrent




> Αφου να φανταστεις οταν κατεβαζω απο ΒΤ δεν παιζει η τηλεοραση γιατι τραβαω ολο το bandwidth


Μην τα πετας ετσι αυτα.Βigbrother has awful thoughts

----------


## Agya

δηλαδη ρε guys ποιο προγραμμα torrent δεν εχει προβλημα...?κατεβαζουμε η οχι torrents?τα ξεχναμε?

----------


## marimo

> δηλαδη ρε guys ποιο προγραμμα torrent δεν εχει προβλημα...?κατεβαζουμε η οχι torrents?τα ξεχναμε?


Για τον azureus, δεν έχω ακούσει και πολλά παράπονα. Συνήθως πάει καλά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## zatast

μα δεν ειναι στο software το προβλημα ... :Whistle:

----------


## amartis

παιδιά να ξέρετε στα τορρεντ με on telecoms έχω δει μεγάλη διαφορά όταν έβαλα το μtorrent.
Σας παραθέτω μια απίστευτη φωτο που κατεβάζω από greektracker με maximum speed δείτε το

----------


## zatast

τι εγινε λυθηκαν τα προβληματα που ειχες?

----------


## charis_k

Διακρυνω και ταινιες με περιγχωμενο :Razz: 
 :ROFL: 

Και σαν low id, την ταχυτητα την εχεις. Απλα αργεις να την πιασεις λιγο πιο πολυ. :One thumb up: 
Ειναι θεμα πηγων την εκαστοτε στιγμη.
Εγω αν και hi id, 1ΜΒ δεν εχω δει, με λιγα τορεντ...

Αλλα τα 1200ΚΒ τα χω στην τσεπη, *αν* μου τα δωσουν τα αλλα peer... :Wink:

----------


## ilpara

*Open Ports???*  :Thinking: 

Στο συνημμένο gif ενώ κάνω download φαίνεται:
down-speed 1.1KB/s+1.4KB/s
up-speed 3.2KB/s+6.4KB/s
Πως εξηγείται? Αν οι πόρτες είναι κλειστές δεν θα έπρεπε να δείχνει up-speed 0KB/s? Αναμένω τις απαντήσεις των έμπειρων. Εκ των προτέρων ζητάω συγνώμη αν σας αναστάτωσα χωρίς λόγο!
Οι ταχύτητες είναι τόσο μικρές διότι είναι Κυριακή βράδυ και το speed-meter έδειξε την απίστευτη ταχύτητα των 25Kbps (!!!) --προσοχή δεν έχω αποσυνδεθεί(!) και δεν έχω ανοιχτό το videobox. Να προσθέσω ότι σε ώρες μη αιχμής (ξημερώματα) το speed-meter δείχνει ταχύτητες γύρω στα 2,5Mbps με max περίπου 3,5Mbps, αλλά σε ώρες αιχμής (απόγευμα-βράδυ) συνήθως δείχνει ταχύτητες γύρω στα 500Kbps=0,5Mbps, ή και ακόμη χειρότερα όπως σήμερα! Σημειώνω ότι έχω την εντύπωση πως το bandwidth του videobox μοιάζει ανεξάρτητο από του internet διότι μπορεί να έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες σ;ymfvna me to speed-meter αλλά το videobox να παίζει κανονικά (τρόπος του λέγειν διότι η απόκριση στις εντολές του τηλεχειριστηρίου είναι συνήθως εκνευριστικά αργή 2-30sec οποτε η περιήγηση στο μενού είναι γολγοθάς).
Συμβαίνουν και σε εσάς τα παραπάνω?
Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω download και κάποια άλλη στιγμή που οι ταχύτητες θα είναι καλύτερες να δω σε τι ταχύτητες κάνει up-speed και down-speed.
Και πάλι συγνώμη αν μερικά σημεία του μηνύματος είναι εκτός θέματος.

----------


## marimo

> *Open Ports???* 
> 
> Στο συνημμένο gif ενώ κάνω download φαίνεται:
> down-speed 1.1KB/s+1.4KB/s
> up-speed 3.2KB/s+6.4KB/s
> Πως εξηγείται? Αν οι πόρτες είναι κλειστές δεν θα έπρεπε να δείχνει up-speed 0KB/s? Αναμένω τις απαντήσεις των έμπειρων. Εκ των προτέρων ζητάω συγνώμη αν σας αναστάτωσα χωρίς λόγο!
> Οι ταχύτητες είναι τόσο μικρές διότι είναι Κυριακή βράδυ και το speed-meter έδειξε την απίστευτη ταχύτητα των 25Kbps (!!!) --προσοχή δεν έχω αποσυνδεθεί(!) και δεν έχω ανοιχτό το videobox. Να προσθέσω ότι σε ώρες μη αιχμής (ξημερώματα) το speed-meter δείχνει ταχύτητες γύρω στα 2,5Mbps με max περίπου 3,5Mbps, αλλά σε ώρες αιχμής (απόγευμα-βράδυ) συνήθως δείχνει ταχύτητες γύρω στα 500Kbps=0,5Mbps, ή και ακόμη χειρότερα όπως σήμερα! Σημειώνω ότι έχω την εντύπωση πως το bandwidth του videobox μοιάζει ανεξάρτητο από του internet διότι μπορεί να έχω χαμηλές ταχύτητες σ;ymfvna me to speed-meter αλλά το videobox να παίζει κανονικά (τρόπος του λέγειν διότι η απόκριση στις εντολές του τηλεχειριστηρίου είναι συνήθως εκνευριστικά αργή 2-30sec οποτε η περιήγηση στο μενού είναι γολγοθάς).
> Συμβαίνουν και σε εσάς τα παραπάνω?
> Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω download και κάποια άλλη στιγμή που οι ταχύτητες θα είναι καλύτερες να δω σε τι ταχύτητες κάνει up-speed και down-speed.
> Και πάλι συγνώμη αν μερικά σημεία του μηνύματος είναι εκτός θέματος.


Όπως έχει αναφερθεί ξανά και σε αυτό αλλά και σε άλλα νήματα, τα torrents πηγαίνουν καλά και προς τα επάνω και προς τα κάτω, ακόμα και με pirelli. Η επικρατούσα άποψη είναι πως σε αυτό βοηθάει ο tracker για να επιτυγχάνονται οι συνδέσεις. 
Αν και κάποιοι χρήστες έχουν αναφέρει προβλήματα στο upload, στη δική μου περίπτωση (μόνο για αυτή μπορώ να μιλήσω) το upload είναι καταπληκτικό. Αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω up 102-112kB/s. Και όλα είναι αποκλειστικά σε seeding mode (κάποιος φίλος αντιμετωπίζει πρόβλημα όταν περνάνε σε seeding mode, αλλά εμένα δε μου έχει τύχει).
Όταν χρησιμοποιώ videobox κάνω cap το upload σε 50-70 kB/s ώστε να έχω άμεση περιήγηση στα μενού. Μόνο αν το ξεχάσω και χρησιμοποιήσω όλο το upstream έχω προβλήματα. Δες αν συμβαίνει και στην περίπτωσή σου κάτι τέτοιο.
Τα speedtests δεν είναι πάντοτε αξιόπιστα. Καλύτερα να βρεις και να κατεβάσεις ένα αρχείο από HTTP (π.χ. NVIDIA) από τόπο που θεωρητικά έχει "απεριόριστο" εύρος. Για τη δοκιμή σου είναι σημαντικό (όπως και για τη γενικότερη χρήση) να έχεις έναν download manager (π.χ.free download manager). Έχω επιλέξει ένα τέτοιο αρχείο και το έχω αφήσει στη λίστα του manager (φρόντισε να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο αρχείο). Έτσι όποτε αμφιβάλλω για τη γραμμή το επιλέγω να ξανακατέβει..... 
Αν η γραμμή σου και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πηγαίνει αργά τότε θα πρέπει να εξετάσεις το ζήτημα να υπάρχει κάποοιο πρόβλημα εκεί. Στα πόσα συγχρονίζεις;

----------


## marimo

Μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα.... Έριχνα μια ματιά στον πίνακα ΝΑΤ του ζαντολάστιχου και οι πρώτες 3 σελίδες από τις 15 που κρατάει είναι γεμάτες TCP connections. 
Οι συνδέσεις είναι σε διάφορες πόρτες, με πολλά ips (όχι μόνο της ΟΝ)...
Καμιά σκέψη;  :Thinking:

----------


## ilpara

marimo καταρχήν ευχαριστώ γαι την απάντηση.
1. Με συγχωρείς αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει (νέος στα torrents...): 
Τι είναι "tracker" και πως λειτουργεί; Αν τα torrents κάνουν καλό upload και download, τότε γιατί η κουβέντα περί ports και torremts? Παλαιότερα θυμάμαι που μου ζητούσε να ανοίξω την πόρτα 57072UDP ενώ τώρα δεν εμφανίζεται τέτοιο μήνυμα. Οι πόρτες μου είναι κλειστές ή ανοιχτές τελικά? Τα torrents χρειάζονται ή όχι ανοιχτές πόρτες για να δουλεύουν καλά (διαφέρει αναλόγως του site?)? Υπάρχει κάποιο link που να τα εξηγεί καλά, αγγλικά ή ελληνικά? Επιπλέον ωομίζω χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν σταματώ και ξαναξεκινώ το torrent τότε κατεβάζει-ανεβάζει γρήγορα αλλά μετά από λίγο οι ταχύτητες μειώνονται (βεβαίως μπορεί να ευθύνονται οι peers-seeds για αυτό).

2. Η απόκριση του videobox στις εντολές του τηλεχειριστηρίου διαφέρει από μέρα σε μέρα και από ώρα σε ώρα. Συνήθως τυχαίνει όταν έχω ανοιχτό το videobox να έχω κλειστό τον Η/Υ, οπότε δεν κάνω ούτε upload ούτε download για να επηρεάζει την ταχύτητα απόκρισης. Πάντως η απόκριση είναι από αργή (1-2sec) έως απελπιστική (...30sec) και καθιστά την περιήγηση σε ONREC ONCINEMA κλπ από κουραστική έως αδύνατη. Πάντως ακόμα και όταν πάει καλά είναι πολύ ποιο αργό από το videobox που είχα στην Αγγλία.

3. Αν κατάλαβα καλά όπως μου εξήγησε ο τεχνικός της on έχει κλειδώσει το bandwidth για το videobox (είτε λειτουργεί είτε είναι κλειστό) και ότι περισσεύει από εκεί και πάνω είναι διαθέσιμο στο internet. Μάλιστα έχει τύχει να παίζει κανονικά ONREC και το internet να σέρνεται απελπιστικά. Τα έχω καταλάβει καλά?

4. Ασχέτως από τις μετρήσεις των speed-meters έχω παρατηρήσει ότι σε ώρες αιχμής το internet σέρνεται (οι ιστοσελίδες ανοίγουν συχνά λες και έχω dialup σύνδεση) ενώ σε ώρες μη αιχμής πάει σφαίρα (σήμερα το πρωί κατέβαζα driver nvidia με 250KB/S!). Θα δοκιμάσω πάντως και την συμβουλή σου με τον download manager. Έχεις κανένα καλό αρχείο για κατέβασμα (link) να προτείνεις? Πάντως από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν είναι θέμα της γραμμής μου (χαλκού) αλλά της ON, διότι αν ήταν πρόβλημα της γραμμής μου θα είχα συνεχώς χαμηλές ταχύτητες.

5. Συγχρονίζει σε Upload:  1064 Kbps - Download:  9020 Kbps. Ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ μου είπε ότι το κλείδωσε χαμηλά για να σταματήσουν οι αποσυνδέσεις και πράγματι περιορίστηκαν. Βεβαίως αν αποσυνδεθεί δεν επανασυνδέεται το pirelli αν δεν κλείσω και ανολιξω τον διακόπτη του.

6. Δοκίμασε να καλέσεις το τηλέφωνο σου από κάποιο άλλο σταθερό (όχι κινητό) και παρατήρησε ότι στις 10 δοκιμές που θα κάνεις αν πληκτρολογήσεις το νούμερο σου γρήγορα ή με redial τότε θα δείχνει ψευδώς ότι το τηλεφωνό σου είναι κατειλλημένο!!! Αν το πληκτρολογείς αργά τότε όλα οκ. Επίσης διαπίστωσα ότι αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο όταν καλώς προς αριθμό ΟΝ και όχι προς ΟΤΕ, συνεπώς δεν είναι θέμα του καλούντα αλλά της ΟΝ. Είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα διότι δεν μπορείς να ενημερώσεις όσους σε καλούν να πληκτρολογούν τον αριθμό αργά! Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω αν συμβαίνει και σε εσένα.
Ευχαριστώ Πολύ

----------


## sdikr

> Μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα.... Έριχνα μια ματιά στον πίνακα ΝΑΤ του ζαντολάστιχου και οι πρώτες 3 σελίδες από τις 15 που κρατάει είναι γεμάτες TCP connections. 
> Οι συνδέσεις είναι σε διάφορες πόρτες, με πολλά ips (όχι μόνο της ΟΝ)...
> Καμιά σκέψη;


Αυτό είναι οι λειτουργία ΝΑΤ που έχει το router
Στην ούσια όταν εσύ κάνεις μια αίτηση πρός κάποια υπηρεσία (πχ web, ftp, p2p)  αυτό κράταει μια εγράφη για το απο πια πόρτα εσωτερική το έκανες προς τα που εξώ ώστε να ξέρει που να γυρίσει την απάντηση

Περισσότερα  έδω

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα.... Έριχνα μια ματιά στον πίνακα ΝΑΤ του ζαντολάστιχου και οι πρώτες 3 σελίδες από τις 15 που κρατάει είναι γεμάτες TCP connections. 
> Οι συνδέσεις είναι σε διάφορες πόρτες, με πολλά ips (όχι μόνο της ΟΝ)...
> Καμιά σκέψη;


Αν ειχες ανοιχτο μονο το utorrent και ειδες tcp connections ειναι λιγο δυσκολο..αν το εκανες refresh προφανως θα εξαφανιζονταν.
Λογω των κλειστων πορτων οι συνδεσεις μεσω τορρεντ ειναι 99% udp , μεταφορα δεδομενων μεσω τριτου pc.
Αντιθετως αν χρησιμοποιησεις rapid θα γεμισεις απο tcp.(μεταφορα δεδομενων απευθειας)   :Wink:

----------


## AUDIOBIL

Καλησπερα.Στο utorent μου εχει την ενδειξη μη συνδεσιμος και βαζωντας τυχαιες πορτες μου τις βγαζει κλειστες παρ ολα αυτα ομως δουλευει κανονικα με download συνολικο μεχρι 200 περιπου.Τι προβλημα λετε υπαρχει?

----------


## AnastasiosK

Δεν γινονται απευθειας συνδεσεις λογω των κλειστων πορτων με αποτελεσμα να μην επιτυγχανονται μεγιστες ταχυτητες.
Να'ναι καλα μερικοι private trackers που βοηθουν αρκετα την κατασταση.

----------


## marimo

> Αν ειχες ανοιχτο μονο το utorrent και ειδες tcp connections ειναι λιγο δυσκολο..αν το εκανες refresh προφανως θα εξαφανιζονταν.
> Λογω των κλειστων πορτων οι συνδεσεις μεσω τορρεντ ειναι 99% udp , μεταφορα δεδομενων μεσω τριτου pc.
> Αντιθετως αν χρησιμοποιησεις rapid θα γεμισεις απο tcp.(μεταφορα δεδομενων απευθειας)


Καθόλου rapid μόνο αζούρι. Και μιλάμε στον πίνακα είναι τρεις σελίδες από απολύτως "κουλές" πόρτες. Όλες tcp. Από κει και πέρα είναι udp  (λογικό)....

----------


## sdikr

> Καθόλου rapid μόνο αζούρι. Και μιλάμε στον πίνακα είναι τρεις σελίδες από απολύτως "κουλές" πόρτες. Όλες tcp. Από κει και πέρα είναι udp  (λογικό)....


Εχει αναφερθεί και αλλού,  το πρόβλημα με τις κλειστές πόρτες είναι οτι για να έχεις σύνδεση θα πρέπει να κάνει την δουλεία ο   tracker,  δηλάδη να γίνει proxy,  αυτό θέλει επεξεργαστική ισχύ,  κανένας τράκερ που σέβεται τον εαυτό του δεν το κάνει αυτό,  αντίστοιχα στο μουλάρι,  κάποιοι  server  απλά δεν σε αφήνουν να συνδεθείς

Απο εκεί και πέρα,  τα tcp  μπορεί απλά να είναι τα win updates

ΥΓ  tcp/udp  δεν έχει σημασία παραμένουν κλειστά

----------


## marimo

> Εχει αναφερθεί και αλλού,  το πρόβλημα με τις κλειστές πόρτες είναι οτι για να έχεις σύνδεση θα πρέπει να κάνει την δουλεία ο   tracker,  δηλάδη να γίνει proxy,  αυτό θέλει επεξεργαστική ισχύ,  κανένας τράκερ που σέβεται τον εαυτό του δεν το κάνει αυτό,  αντίστοιχα στο μουλάρι,  κάποιοι  server  απλά δεν σε αφήνουν να συνδεθείς
> 
> Απο εκεί και πέρα,  τα tcp  μπορεί απλά να είναι τα win updates
> 
> ΥΓ  tcp/udp  δεν έχει σημασία παραμένουν κλειστά


Το θέμα με τον tracker που σέβεται τον εαυτό του έχει αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα. Πραγματικά είμαι προβληματισμένος γιατί από οποιονδήποτε tracker και να δοκιμάσω τα αποτελέσματα είναι ανάλογα. Και προς τα επάνω και προς τα κάτω. Μπορεί να είναι θέμα σεβασμού ή αυτοεκτίμησης... 

Στο υστερόγραφο συμφωνώ. Έχω ελέγξει τις θύρες αρκετές φορές και είναι όλες κλειστές εκτός από δύο. Τέλος... 

Διαφωνώ στο ζήτημα των updates γιατί πολύ απλά είναι τρεις σελίδες από διαφορετικές θύρες και διεθύνσεις... Έκανα και τα σχετικά whois και είναι απλοί χρήστες (Έλληνες, ξένοι κλπ κλπ)...

----------


## sdikr

> Το θέμα με τον tracker που σέβεται τον εαυτό του έχει αναφερθεί και παλαιότερα. Πραγματικά είμαι προβληματισμένος γιατί από οποιονδήποτε tracker και να δοκιμάσω τα αποτελέσματα είναι ανάλογα. Και προς τα επάνω και προς τα κάτω. Μπορεί να είναι θέμα σεβασμού ή αυτοεκτίμησης... 
> 
> Στο υστερόγραφο συμφωνώ. Έχω ελέγξει τις θύρες αρκετές φορές και είναι όλες κλειστές εκτός από δύο. Τέλος... 
> 
> Διαφωνώ στο ζήτημα των updates γιατί πολύ απλά είναι τρεις σελίδες από διαφορετικές θύρες και διεθύνσεις... Έκανα και τα σχετικά whois και είναι απλοί χρήστες (Έλληνες, ξένοι κλπ κλπ)...


Τι να σου πώ,  τα torrent  δεν είναι το φόρτε μου,  απλά ήξερα οτι θέλει ανοιχτές πόρτες

Οσόν αφορά τα  stats  στην σελίδα στο αναφέρω ποιο πάνω γιατί,  σε αυτή την περίπτωηση δουλέυεις σχεδόν χωρίς τον τρακερ,  το πρόβλημα θα ήταν στο seed only,  αν μπορείς κάνε μια δοκιμή σε αυτό

----------


## marimo

> Τι να σου πώ,  τα torrent  δεν είναι το φόρτε μου,  απλά ήξερα οτι θέλει ανοιχτές πόρτες
> 
> Οσόν αφορά τα  stats  στην σελίδα στο αναφέρω ποιο πάνω γιατί,  σε αυτή την περίπτωηση δουλέυεις σχεδόν χωρίς τον τρακερ,  το πρόβλημα θα ήταν στο seed only,  αν μπορείς κάνε μια δοκιμή σε αυτό


Στη δική μου περίπτωση (για αυτήν μόνο έχω άποψη) το upload είναι σαφώς σταθερότερο από το download και αν δεν το κάνω cap εξαντλεί όλο το δυνατό εύρος με μεγάλη ευκολία. Άσχετα από το αν είναι μόνο seeding ή αν είναι ταυτόχρονα και κατέβασμα. 

Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορώ να δώσω screenshot με μόνο seeding,  κανένα αρχείο για (0) downloading και ταχύτητες προς τα κάτω ~1κΒ/s και προς τα επάνω έως και 112kB/s (σπάνια παραπάνω). Είμαι δύο μήνες στην ΟΝ και το έχω τεστάρει πραγματικά πολλές φορές.... Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλά το βλέπω....  :Thinking:

----------


## george_h

> Στη δική μου περίπτωση (για αυτήν μόνο έχω άποψη) το upload είναι σαφώς σταθερότερο από το download και αν δεν το κάνω cap εξαντλεί όλο το δυνατό εύρος με μεγάλη ευκολία. Άσχετα από το αν είναι μόνο seeding ή αν είναι ταυτόχρονα και κατέβασμα. 
> 
> Ανά πάσα στιγμή μπορώ να δώσω screenshot με μόνο seeding,  κανένα αρχείο για (0) downloading και ταχύτητες προς τα κάτω ~1κΒ/s και προς τα επάνω έως και 112kB/s (σπάνια παραπάνω). Είμαι δύο μήνες στην ΟΝ και το έχω τεστάρει πραγματικά πολλές φορές.... Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω αλλά το βλέπω....


Λοιπόν αυτά όλα που περιγράφετε πιο πάνω είναι η λειτουργία του TCP/IP
Όταν εσείς ζητάτε από ένα site να κατεβάσετε δεδομένα και δεν έχετε real ip στο pc αλλά μια ip του private space των ip (δηλαδή 192.168.1.x ή ή 10.0.0.x) τότε ο router για εσάς κάνει την εξής δουλειά (translation!!!!)
δήλαδή κάνει ένα translation από το μέσα δίκτυο (LAN) προς το έξω δίκτυο WAN και περιγράφετε ώς εξής 
(πχ όταν πατάμε www.google)

tcp 192.168.10.20:55212 64.233.183.99:80        ESTABLISHED

1) το tcp περιγράφει το πρωτόκολο
2) η εσωτερική IP (source)
3) σημαντικό!! το session ID (δηλαδή αυτό θα κάνει χρήση ο router για να σας στείλει το traffic πίσω στην δικιά σας IP που είναι private!! (είναι random το session)
4) ή ip του site (destination)
5) ή πόρτα που συνδεθήκαμε στο destination IP που συνήθως δηλώνει και το service στην προκειμένη περίπτωση http ή www 


στήν περίπτωση του torrent τα πράγματα έχουν αυτή την βάση (όλα έχουν αυτή την βάση) αλλά δουλεύουν σαν το passive FTP
δηλαδή γίνετε ή επικοινωνία σε μία πόρτα αρχικά και μετά γίνεται ένα δεύτερο session σε random πόρτες όπου εκεί γίνετε το data transfer
έτσι δικαιολογούνται αυτά που βλέπετε
ελπίζω να σας διαφώτισα

----------


## marimo

> Λοιπόν αυτά όλα που περιγράφετε πιο πάνω είναι η λειτουργία του TCP/IP
> Όταν εσείς ζητάτε από ένα site να κατεβάσετε δεδομένα και δεν έχετε real ip στο pc αλλά μια ip του private space των ip (δηλαδή 192.168.1.x ή ή 10.0.0.x) τότε ο router για εσάς κάνει την εξής δουλειά (translation!!!!)
> δήλαδή κάνει ένα translation από το μέσα δίκτυο (LAN) προς το έξω δίκτυο WAN και περιγράφετε ώς εξής 
> (πχ όταν πατάμε www.google)
> 
> tcp 192.168.10.20:55212 64.233.183.99:80        ESTABLISHED
> 
> 1) το tcp περιγράφει το πρωτόκολο
> 2) η εσωτερική IP (source)
> ...


Ο προβληματισμός δεν είναι στο πώς δουλεύει το TCP/IP αλλά στο πώς γίνονται επιτυχείς συνδέσεις σε διάφορες θύρες ενός κλειδωμένου router. 
Με ποιο τρόπο ενώ είναι σφραγισμένο από παντού, το ζαντολάστιχο κατεβάζει torrents και το κυριότερο (και για μένα απορίας άξιο) ανεβάζει... ακόμα καλύτερα... :Thinking:

----------


## george_h

> Ο προβληματισμός δεν είναι στο πώς δουλεύει το TCP/IP αλλά στο πώς γίνονται επιτυχείς συνδέσεις σε διάφορες θύρες ενός κλειδωμένου router. 
> Με ποιο τρόπο ενώ είναι σφραγισμένο από παντού, το ζαντολάστιχο κατεβάζει torrents και το κυριότερο (και για μένα απορίας άξιο) ανεβάζει... ακόμα καλύτερα...


λοιπόν από την πόρτα που άνοιξε ο router για να κάνει nat προς τα έξω από αυτήν την ίδια πόρτα υπάρχει και η επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα!
προσοχή όμως μόνο από την ίδια IP  του destination που άνοιξες εσύ υπάρχει επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα δεν κάνει listen σε όλο τον κόσμο!!!
δηλαδή εφόσον κατεβάζεις εσύ κάτι από αυτόν και από άλλους 200 ένα αρχείο πχ
αυτός παίρνει από εσένα τα κομμάτια του αρχείου που πιθανόν δεν έχει που έχεις πάρει εσύ από τους άλλους 200!! 
ετσι παίζει το p2p!!  :Smile:

----------


## Andim

Πως γίνεται το Azureus να βγάζει "NAT disable please check" και με το BitLord να κατεβάζει/ανεβάζει κανονικά ?  :Thinking: 
Ειναι θεμα Port-for ?



Off Topic


		Γιατί μεσω utp δεν ξεπερνάω τα 30kb/s ενω απο Wi να ειμαι στα 100kb/s ?

----------


## marimo

> λοιπόν από την πόρτα που άνοιξε ο router για να κάνει nat προς τα έξω από αυτήν την ίδια πόρτα υπάρχει και η επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα!
> προσοχή όμως μόνο από την ίδια IP  του destination που άνοιξες εσύ υπάρχει επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα δεν κάνει listen σε όλο τον κόσμο!!!
> δηλαδή εφόσον κατεβάζεις εσύ κάτι από αυτόν και από άλλους 200 ένα αρχείο πχ
> αυτός παίρνει από εσένα τα κομμάτια του αρχείου που πιθανόν δεν έχει που έχεις πάρει εσύ από τους άλλους 200!! 
> ετσι παίζει το p2p!!


Μωρέ ναι δε λέω... Αλλά πάλι δεν εστιάζουμε εκεί που πρέπει.... Το ζαντολάστιχο θεωρητικά δεν ανοίγει πόρτες...

----------


## george_h

> Μωρέ ναι δε λέω... Αλλά πάλι δεν εστιάζουμε εκεί που πρέπει.... Το ζαντολάστιχο θεωρητικά δεν ανοίγει πόρτες...


δεν μπορείς εσύ να ανοίξεις πόρτες προς τα μέσα!!!

όταν κάνει ο router nat στην ουσία ανοιγει μια πόρτα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ εσένα και του άλλου μόνο!! η οποία είναι αμφίδρομη αλλά μόνο για το συγκεριμένο protocol  που έκανε αίτηση το PC σου!! από 27667 προς 6882

όποτε όταν λέμε δεν ανοίγει πόρτες δεν μπορείς εσύ να ανοίξεις πόρτες προς τα μέσα του πεις ότι εγώ είμαι ανοιχτός για συνδέσεις στην 443 ή στην 80 κλπ και αυτά θα τα κάνεις forward στην εσωτερική μου ip 192.168.1.2  για όλο τον κόσμο!!!

----------


## yiapap

Με λίγα λόγια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σωστό seed/upload όταν δεν κατεβάζεις ώστε να βελτιώσεις το ratio.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Μωρέ ναι δε λέω... Αλλά πάλι δεν εστιάζουμε εκεί που πρέπει.... Το ζαντολάστιχο θεωρητικά δεν ανοίγει πόρτες...


Δεν ανοιγει , γινονται αλλιως οι συνδεσεις (το προανεφερε και ο Sdikr) , αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα leechareis στο μεγιστο μοιας και οσοι συνδεονται μαζι σου(οσοι "καταφερνουν") , τραβανε στο μεγιστο.




> Με λίγα λόγια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σωστό seed/upload όταν δεν κατεβάζεις ώστε να βελτιώσεις το ratio.


To ratio ειναι καλο , το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να το αξιοποιησεις οσο το δυνατον καλυτερα αφου δεν πιανεις το μεγιστο download (πλην ελαχιστων περιπτωσεων)

----------


## norad

όταν μπαίνεις στο configuration του router με on/on, δεν σε αφήνει να πειράξεις πολλά πράγματα. π.χ.  για το port mapping σου δείχνει απλά ποι΄πες πόρτες είναι Mapped, αλλά δεν μπορείς να προσθέσεις δικές σου. (αυτές που είναι ήδη mapped είναι από το UPnP.

Ξέρει κάνεις αν με κάποιο άλλο u/p (π.χ. admin/admin) ξεκλειδώνουν και οι άλλες επιλογές του router?

----------


## cnp5

> όταν μπαίνεις στο configuration του router με on/on, δεν σε αφήνει να πειράξεις πολλά πράγματα. π.χ.  για το port mapping σου δείχνει απλά ποι΄πες πόρτες είναι Mapped, αλλά δεν μπορείς να προσθέσεις δικές σου. (αυτές που είναι ήδη mapped είναι από το UPnP.
> 
> Ξέρει κάνεις αν με κάποιο άλλο u/p (π.χ. admin/admin) ξεκλειδώνουν και οι άλλες επιλογές του router?


welcome to the club  :Smile:  
Δυστυχώς ακόμα κανένας δε το έχει βρει και αν το έχει βρει κάποιος δε το έχει πει σε κανένα με το φόβο μην αλλάξει. Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο username/password, το ποιο είναι όμως...

----------


## ConstantinosT

Το ιδιο πράγμα αναζητούν όλοι οι συνδρομητές της Οn εδω και 3 - 4 μήνες.
Η αγαπημένη μας On τα κρατάει για τον εαυτό της.
Περιηγήσου λίγο στο Forum και διάβασε τον πόνο του κοσμάκη
Εχουν γραφτεί πολλές σελίδες πανω σε αυτό το θέμα

----------


## pappoulis

Για ρίξτε μια ματιά εδώ: http://blogs.contra.gr/blogs/Area22/153776

----------


## ilpara

TORRENTS: UPLOADING (SEEDING) WITHOUT DOWNLOADING

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_O george_h έγραψε:
λοιπόν από την πόρτα που άνοιξε ο router για να κάνει nat προς τα έξω από αυτήν την ίδια πόρτα υπάρχει και η επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα!
προσοχή όμως μόνο από την ίδια IP του destination που άνοιξες εσύ υπάρχει επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα δεν κάνει listen σε όλο τον κόσμο!!!
δηλαδή εφόσον κατεβάζεις εσύ κάτι από αυτόν και από άλλους 200 ένα αρχείο πχ
αυτός παίρνει από εσένα τα κομμάτια του αρχείου που πιθανόν δεν έχει που έχεις πάρει εσύ από τους άλλους 200!!
ετσι παίζει το p2p!! 
.....
δεν μπορείς εσύ να ανοίξεις πόρτες προς τα μέσα!!!
όταν κάνει ο router nat στην ουσία ανοιγει μια πόρτα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ εσένα και του άλλου μόνο!! η οποία είναι αμφίδρομη αλλά μόνο για το συγκεριμένο protocol που έκανε αίτηση το PC σου!! από 27667 προς 6882
όποτε όταν λέμε δεν ανοίγει πόρτες δεν μπορείς εσύ να ανοίξεις πόρτες προς τα μέσα του πεις ότι εγώ είμαι ανοιχτός για συνδέσεις στην 443 ή στην 80 κλπ και αυτά θα τα κάνεις forward στην εσωτερική μου ip 192.168.1.2 για όλο τον κόσμο!!!_
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Με συγχωρείτε αν κάνω λάθος καλά, αλλά αυτό που καταλαβαίνω από τα παραπάνω που έγραψε ο george_h είναι ότι όταν εγώ βάζω έναν φάκελο ή αρχείο να γίνει download τότε ανοίγει μια πόρτα η οποία χρησιμοποιείται προκειμένου να γίνεται και upload όση ώρα διατηρείται ανοιχτή για το download. Μόνο seeding / upload όμως, χωρίς συγχρόνως να γίνεται download, δεν είναι εφικτό.
Μόλις τώρα διαπίστωσα ότι κάποια αρχεία που είχα κατεβάσει, μετά την ολοκλήρωση του κατεβάσματος είχαν μεταφερθεί στο παράθυρο seeding και συνέχισαν να γίνονται upload με κανένα αρχείο να κατεβαίνει. Μάλιστα έκλεισα το πρόγραμμα και το ξαναάνοιξα (δεν έκανα restart τον Η/Υ ή το router) και διαπίστωσα ότι χωρίς download τα αρχεία αυτά συνέχισαν να δίνουν upload στην μέγιστη ταχύτητα που είχα ορίσει, επαναλαμβάνω χωρίς να γίνεται download. 

Θα το εκτιμούσα αν μπορούσε κάποιος σε απλά ελληνικά (χωρίς ορολογίες ή με επεξηγημένες ορολογίες) να εξηγήσει με δυο λόγια ποιο το πρόβλημα με τις πόρτες και τα torrents. Όσο ποιο πολλοι το καταλάβουν, τόσο ποιο πολλοί θα διαμαρτυρηθούν ΣΩΣΤΑ και ΕΠΙΜΟΝΑ και τόσο ποιο πολλές πιθανότητες θα υπάρχουν να εισακουστεί η απαίτηση μας! 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## george_h

> TORRENTS: UPLOADING (SEEDING) WITHOUT DOWNLOADING
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> _O george_h έγραψε:
> λοιπόν από την πόρτα που άνοιξε ο router για να κάνει nat προς τα έξω από αυτήν την ίδια πόρτα υπάρχει και η επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα!
> προσοχή όμως μόνο από την ίδια IP του destination που άνοιξες εσύ υπάρχει επικοινωνία προς τα μέσα δεν κάνει listen σε όλο τον κόσμο!!!
> δηλαδή εφόσον κατεβάζεις εσύ κάτι από αυτόν και από άλλους 200 ένα αρχείο πχ
> αυτός παίρνει από εσένα τα κομμάτια του αρχείου που πιθανόν δεν έχει που έχεις πάρει εσύ από τους άλλους 200!!
> ετσι παίζει το p2p!! 
> ...


απλά το connections έχουν ένα όριο για να κάνουν timeout από την στιγμή που έκλεισες και άνοιξες αμέσως το πρόγραμμα δεν κλείσανε!!
το ότι δεν κάνεις download δεν έχει σημασία!! γιατί τα connection μένει ανοικτό από τον άλλο που κάνεις upload (όσο είναι ανοικτό το πρόγραμμα)
τό ότι ανοίγεις το torrent πρόγραμμα μπορεί να κάνει αυτό register σε κάποιον tracker και μέσω αυτού να κατεβάζουν άλλοι!!!
εκτός και αν έχεις άλλο router εκτός από pireli και έχεις ανοιχτό το upnp!!

 :Smile:

----------


## alekosjunior

Λοιπον παιδες..εχω ενα προβληματακι  :Thinking: το οποιο δεν αποκλειεται να μπορειτε να μ το λυσετε σε χρονο μηδεν..ακουστε λοιπον:
πριν ελαχιστο καιρο εγκατεστησα το BitComet..κ σιγουρα εχω καποιο προβλημα με τα ports κ δεν κατεβαζει τα torrent..
παρατηρηση: εχω router Sagem της OTENET..
τι πρεπει να κανω???..αν μπορειτε οσο πιο αναλυτικα γινεται...μην θεωρειτε τιποτα αυτονοητο.. :Razz:

----------


## artes

Ρυθμισεις για Linksys ΑΜ200 modem και ON ξέρει κανένας μάγκες? θα του είμαι ευγνώμων!

----------


## GnF

> Ρυθμισεις για Linksys ΑΜ200 modem και ON ξέρει κανένας μάγκες? θα του είμαι ευγνώμων!


Σελίδα "Setup-Basic Setup"

    * Encapsulation: RFC 2516 PPPoE
    * Autodetect : Disabled
    * Virtual Circuit ID: VPΙ:8 , VCI:35
    * Multiplexing: LLC
    * DSL Modulation: G.992.5 (ADSL2+)
    * User Name: on
    * Password: on
    * Keep Alive: Redial Period : 1 (εκτός αν θες να συνδέεται όταν ζητάς δεδομένα οπότε βάζεις το άλλο .... )

----------


## AnastasiosK

Οριστε και το "περιβοητο" προβλημα με τα torrents. Παραθετω εικονα με το ποσο κατεβαζα πριν λιγο απο Ελληνικο tracker. Αν κατεβαζετε απο την "σωστη πηγη" και ολα κλειστα να ειναι που λεει ο λογος , μια χαρα θα κατεβαζετε.



Υ.Γ Συγχρονισμος στα 7mbit  :Wink: 

Πλεον δεν υπαρχει νημα απο εντυπωσεις ενεργοποιημενων οποτε αναγκαστικα το εβαλα εδω.

----------


## rokko74

Το ratio όμως το βλέπω μηδενικό που σημαίνει ότι από upload πάει χάλια ε?

Και σε Ελληνικούς tracker αν δεν έχεις καλό ratio μετά από λίγες ημέρες σε πετάνε όξω

----------


## yiapap

> Οριστε και το "περιβοητο" προβλημα με τα torrents. Παραθετω εικονα με το ποσο κατεβαζα πριν λιγο απο Ελληνικο tracker. Αν κατεβαζετε απο την "σωστη πηγη" και ολα κλειστα να ειναι που λεει ο λογος , μια χαρα θα κατεβαζετε.


Mια χαρά θα κατεβάζετε. 0,1 Χαρά θα ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΤΕ. Ειδικά σε κατάσταση seeding (ίσως να μην μπορείς να κάνεις καθόλου seeding, αυτό με κάθε επιφύλαξη- δεν είμαι ειδικός στο θέμα το BitTorrent).
Όπως σου είπα και προηγουμένως και άλλωστε φαίνεται από την εικόνα σου, μπορείς να κατεβάζεις με εξαιρετικές ταχύτητες. Όμως με αυτόν τον τρόπο το ratio σου θα πέφτει διαρκώς. Δεν ξέρω ποιοι Private Trackers επιτρέπουν τέτοια leeching συμπεριφορά όμως, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## AnastasiosK

Δυστηχως στο συγκεκριμενο site επειδη εχει πολλους seeders οσο ανοιχτο και να το αφησεις , δεν ανεβαζεις ευκολα το ratio.
Σε αντιθεση με τα ξενα που δινω συνεχεια στο μεγιστο αλλα εκει σπανια παιρνω στο μεγιστο.

----------


## geo7

> Δυστηχως στο συγκεκριμενο site επειδη εχει πολλους seeders οσο ανοιχτο και να το αφησεις , δεν ανεβαζεις ευκολα το ratio.
> Σε αντιθεση με τα ξενα που δινω συνεχεια στο μεγιστο αλλα εκει σπανια παιρνω στο μεγιστο.


Δεν εχει να κανει με τους seeders..
Αν ριξεις μια προσεκτικη ματια στο screenshot σου θα δεις οτι εισαι συνδεδεμενος με τους seeders αλλα σχεδον με κανεναν peer!!! :Wink: 
Πως να τους δωσεις upload?
Με τηλεπαθεια?  :Razz:

----------


## AnastasiosK

Οπως ανεφερα και παραπανω οι seeders ειναι πολλοι , οι leechers λιγοστοι. 
Για να συνδεθω μαζι τους πρεπει και να υπαρχουν και ο βασικος uploader να μην τους καλυπτει το bandwith.
Δεν βλεπεις leechers γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχουν , η αναλογια ειναι 10-20/1

----------


## geo7

> Οπως ανεφερα και παραπανω οι seeders ειναι πολλοι , οι leechers λιγοστοι. 
> Για να συνδεθω μαζι τους πρεπει και να υπαρχουν και ο βασικος uploader να μην τους καλυπτει το bandwith.
> Δεν βλεπεις leechers γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχουν , η αναλογια ειναι 10-20/1


Μα γιατι σ'αρεσει να επιμενεις?
Λες και δεν εχει κατεβασει κανενας αλλος τορρεντ ποτε...
Το 2ο σου τορρεντ εχει 30 seeders και 19 ολακερους peers...
Δεν εισαι συνδεδεμενος με κανεναν!  :Wink: 
Το οτι εισαι στο κατεβασμα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν συνδεεσαι και με αλλους peers.
Μπορει ο χ peer να βρισκεται στο 25,35,75,95% ολοκληρωσης.
Θεωρητικα ειναι peer, στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι ΚΑΙ seeder οπως και ολοι αλλωστε.
Δηλαδη αν σε ενα τορρεντ υπαρχουν 2 seeders και 80 peers, θα περιμενεις να το κατεβασεις παιρνοντας μονο απ' τους 2 seeders?

----------


## AnastasiosK

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο εχεις δικιο , και θα συνεχισω να επιμενω γιατι στο torrent που αναφερεσαι ημουνα στο 6,8%  :Razz: 

Εαν θελεις μπορω να σου αναβεασω screen shot  απο ξενο tracker με διαφορετικες αναλογιες να δεις οτι εκει δινω στο max παντα.

Τους κουρασαμε ομως..  :Smile:

----------


## geo7

> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι απολυτος σε αυτο εχεις δικιο , και θα συνεχισω να επιμενω *γιατι στο torrent που αναφερεσαι ημουνα στο 6,8%*


Και λοιπον? :Razz: 
Στο ειπα και προηγουμενως αλλα μαλλον δεν το καταλαβες... :Whistle: 
Με leechers δεν συνδεεσαι μονο αφου τελειωσεις το τορρεντ, και δεν συνδεεσαι μονο για να τους δωσεις αλλα και για να σου δωσουν!
Στο ειπα και πιο πανω...
Εστω οτι εχουμε ενα τορρεντ με 1 seeder και 60 leechers...
Για να το κατεβασεις θα συνδεθεις μονο με τον seeder?
Και θα περιμενεις ποτε θα τελειωσουν καποιοι ωστε να γινουν seeders και να ξεκινησουν connection μαζι σου? (καλη σαρακοστη...)
Εισαι πολυ newby με τα τορρεντ μου φαινεται... :Razz:

----------


## AnastasiosK

αααα επιμενεις εσυ  :Smile:  
Και πιστευεις οτι *πριν* το *6,8%* που ειχα φτασει εγω  , ηταν πολλοι απο τους 19 leechers? Γιατι για να τους δωσω στο σημειο εκεινο πρεπει να εχουν κατεβασει λιγοτερο απο μενα.
Χαρακτηρισε με οπως θες n.p  :Wink: 
Απλα παρε το ενδεχομενο να μην εχεις δικιο εσυ. Αλλωστε εσυ ησουν που μου ελεγες οτι οι Ελληνικοι trackers δεν δινουν καλα η οσο καλα οσο οι ξενοι. Το screenshot προς απαντηση σου.

----------


## el_greco

Παιδιά πάντως εγώ σε ιδιωτικούς trackers (ελληνικούς και ξένους), αν υπάρχουν leechers και έχω τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις στον client, εδώ και ένα μήνα που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος ανεβάζω σταθερά με ταχύτητες από 90-120KB/sec. Ίσα ίσα που από τότε που έβαλα ON πιστεύω ότι..ανέβασα ratio στους λογαριασμούς μου. Στο download είναι πιο περίπλοκα τα πράγματα. Με πολλούς seeders και πολλά connections πιάνω σε ελληνικούς trackers περίπου 300 KB/sec/torrent (για 2 torrents, πχ). Σε έναν private tracker του εξωτερικού για τηλεοπτικές σειρές, έχω δει και ταχύτητες της τάξεως του 1 MB/sec σταθερά για ένα torrent. Όλα με το pirelli εννοείται...

----------


## geo7

> αααα επιμενεις εσυ  
> Και πιστευεις οτι *πριν* το *6,8%* που ειχα φτασει εγω  , ηταν πολλοι απο τους 19 leechers? Γιατι για να τους δωσω στο σημειο εκεινο πρεπει να εχουν κατεβασει λιγοτερο απο μενα.
> Χαρακτηρισε με οπως θες n.p 
> Απλα παρε το ενδεχομενο να μην εχεις δικιο εσυ. Αλλωστε εσυ ησουν που μου ελεγες οτι οι Ελληνικοι trackers δεν δινουν καλα η οσο καλα οσο οι ξενοι. Το screenshot προς απαντηση σου.


Anastasie για να μην το κουραζουμε αλλο.
Η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να ξεκινησεις connection εσυ, πρεπει να σε καλεσει ο αλλος.
Δεν ειπα οτι δεν μπορεις να κατεβασεις τορρεντ, αλλα οτι δεν καλοδουλευουν τα τορρεντ.
Δουλευουν με πολυ συγκεκριμενους περιορισμους, τις "καλες πηγες" που λες παραπανω.
Αν μπορουσες να δουλεψεις NAT δεν θα χρειαζοσουν καλες πηγες-seeders απαραιτητα, θα σου αρκουσαν και οι καλοι leechers.
Tωρα πρεπει να περιμενεις ποτε θα παρεις κανα κομματι που δεν εχουν, μπας και αποφασισουν να επιχειρησουν εκεινοι connection μαζι σου.
Εσυ δεν μπορεις να κανεις!
Απλα ειναι, οποιος εχει ασχοληθει εστω και λιγο με τορρεντ το καταλαβαινει.

----------


## giorghs

Πολλά λόγια για απλά πράγματα. Προφανώς μπορείτε να κατεβάζετε και μόνο. Για uploading ούτε λόγος να γίνετε. Και όλοι οι private greek trackers που γνωρίζω εγώ δεν σου επιτρέπουν μόνο να κατεβάζεις (και έτσι πρέπει), αλλά πρέπει να έχεις και το αντίστοιχο ratio. Αν δεν έχετε φτιάξει το ratio από πριν καλύτερα να ξεχάσετε το downloading από torrents. Αυτά με το pirelli. Με άλλο router όλα παίζουν κανονικά.

Από public trackers δεν γνωρίζω και δε με ενδιαφέρει κιόλας αφού δεν τους εμπιστεύομαι.

----------


## el_greco

Χρησιμοποιώ azureus στους ελληνικούς trackers όλο τον καιρό που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Η ταχύτητα upload δεν έχει πέσει από τα 90 KB/sec. Προφανώς και μπορώ και ανεβάζω λοιπόν, σε ελληνικούς (και ξένους) private trackers. Τόσο απλά.

----------


## AnastasiosK

> Χρησιμοποιώ azureus στους ελληνικούς trackers όλο τον καιρό που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Η ταχύτητα upload δεν έχει πέσει από τα 90 KB/sec. Προφανώς και μπορώ και ανεβάζω λοιπόν, σε ελληνικούς (και ξένους) private trackers. Τόσο απλά.


Πεστα χρυσοστομε  :Wink:

----------


## marimo

> Χρησιμοποιώ azureus στους ελληνικούς trackers όλο τον καιρό που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Η ταχύτητα upload δεν έχει πέσει από τα 90 KB/sec. Προφανώς και μπορώ και ανεβάζω λοιπόν, σε ελληνικούς (και ξένους) private trackers. Τόσο απλά.


Αυτά τα έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί και ξαναπεί και κουβέντα να γίνεται... Το Ζαντολάστιχο είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι κατεβάζει καλά και ανεβάζει καλύτερα.
Συμφωνώ πως τα πάντα θα ήταν καλύτερα αν ξεκούναγε λίγο και η ΟΝ και άνοιγε κανένα πορτοπαράθυρο αλλά μέχρι τότε παίζει κατέβασμα και ανέβασμα....
Η εταιρεία μέχρι στιγμής δίνει 1024kbps up.. έτσι... Τα οποία είναι 100% αξιοποίησιμα σε torrents και skype (που χρησιμοποιώ.. για άλλα πράγματα δεν ξέρω)...

Κλείνοντας παραθέτω δύο εικόνες ... γιατί τα λόγια πολλές φορές πέφτουν στο κενό..

Η πρώτη τραβήχτηκε εχθές...



Όπου λίγα λεπτά μετά έκανα ατομικό ρεκόρ σε torrent με 920 σταθερά (μέχρι να κατεβεί δηλαδή).  :Clap: 

Ενώ τη δεύτερη την τράβηξα τώρα μιας και έγινε σχετική κουβέντα. Οι ταχύτητες είναι στο 5άλεπτο από τη στιγμή που άνοιξα το αζούρι, χωρίς να κατεβάζει και τίποτα της προκοπής. Κυρίως έκανα seed...

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτά τα έχουμε πει και ξαναπεί και ξαναπεί και κουβέντα να γίνεται... Το ζαντολάστιχο είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι κατεβάζει καλά και ανεβάζει καλύτερα.
> Συμφωνώ πως τα πάντα θα ήταν καλύτερα αν ξεκούναγε λίγο και η ΟΝ και άνοιγε κανένα πορτοπαράθυρο αλλά μέχρι τότε παίζει κατέβασμα και ανέβασμα....
> Η εταιρεία μέχρι στιγμής δίνει 1024kbps up.. έτσι... Τα οποία είναι 100% αξιοποίησιμα σε torrents και skype (που χρησιμοποιώ.. για άλλα πράγματα δεν ξέρω)...
> 
> Κλείνοντας παραθέτω δύο εικόνες ... γιατί τα λόγια πολλές φορές πέφτουν στο κενό..
> 
> Η πρώτη τραβήχτηκε εχθές...
> 
> 
> ...


Εχει αναφέρθει ξανά,  δεν κάνεις  seed  είσαι leacher,    για να κάνεις seed  σημαίνει οτι το κατέβασες και μετά αρχίζεις να ανεβάζεις μόνο,  το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί,  στο ότι δεν δέχεται εισερχόμενες γιατι το router πλέον δεν ξέρει που να το στείλει

Οτάν το down Θα γράφει  0.1-2.0   τότε θα κάνεις seed

----------


## el_greco

Αυτό θεωρείται seeding ή όχι;


Γιατί ρε παιδιά ντε και καλά δε μας πιστεύετε ότι seedάρουμε με την on; Αφήνω τα torrents μου στο azureus ανοιχτά για πολλές ώρες/μέρες μετά από την ώρα που θα ολοκληρωθεί το download, και έχω σταθερές τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Ούτε αυτό είναι seeding? :Whistle:

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτό θεωρείται seeding ή όχι;
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί ρε παιδιά ντε και καλά δε μας πιστεύετε ότι seedάρουμε με την on; Αφήνω τα torrents μου στο azureus ανοιχτά για πολλές ώρες/μέρες μετά από την ώρα που θα ολοκληρωθεί το download, και έχω σταθερές τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Ούτε αυτό είναι seeding?


Νομίζω οτι απαντάω στο ποιο πάνω μηνυμά,  έχω αυτό το δικαίωμα ή οχι;

----------


## marimo

> Εχει αναφέρθει ξανά,  δεν κάνεις  seed  είσαι leacher,    για να κάνεις seed  σημαίνει οτι το κατέβασες και μετά αρχίζεις να ανεβάζεις μόνο,  το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί,  στο ότι δεν δέχεται εισερχόμενες γιατι το router πλέον δεν ξέρει που να το στείλει
> 
> Οτάν το down Θα γράφει  0.1-2.0   τότε θα κάνεις seed


Λοιπόν για το παρόν cap δεν κάνω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ download και μόνο 4 seed. Αποκλειστικά και μόνο seeding...



Αν τώρα υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν πιστεύει πως κάνεις μόνο seed μια χαρά με το ελαστικό.. δεν ξέρω τι να πω... Ανεβάζω μια χαρά δυο μήνες τώρα σε οτιδήποτε συνδυασμούς....

Αυτά... πάω να βάλω και κανένα κατέβασμα τώρα γιατί το βλέπω στα bytes και με πιάνουν στενοχώριες...  :Cool:

----------


## marimo

> Αυτό θεωρείται seeding ή όχι;
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί ρε παιδιά ντε και καλά δε μας πιστεύετε ότι seedάρουμε με την on; Αφήνω τα torrents μου στο azureus ανοιχτά για πολλές ώρες/μέρες μετά από την ώρα που θα ολοκληρωθεί το download, και έχω σταθερές τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Ούτε αυτό είναι seeding?


Ωπ! με πρόλαβες... Έκανα seeding εκείνη την ώρα και δε θα σε πρόσεξα..  :Razz:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Είναι μέχρι να φας το 1ο ban απο Private tracker μέχρι να καταλάβεις ότι κάτι πάει στραβά "ωπ τι έγινε τώρα?"  :Wink:

----------


## el_greco

Για ποιο λόγο ακριβώς προβλέπεται το ban από τους private trackers στην προκειμένη περίπτωση;

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Λόγο κακού ratio... 
Αλλά τι να λέμε τώρα τί σχέση έχει αν σε βάζει ο τρακερ στους Non-conectable ή όχι αφού εσύ ανεβάζεις. Όλα οκ λοιπόν.  :Smile:

----------


## cnp5

> Λοιπόν για το παρόν cap δεν κάνω ΚΑΝΕΝΑ download και μόνο 4 seed. Αποκλειστικά και μόνο seeding...
> 
> 
> Αν τώρα υπάρχει κάποιος που δεν πιστεύει πως κάνεις μόνο seed μια χαρά με το ελαστικό.. δεν ξέρω τι να πω... Ανεβάζω μια χαρά δυο μήνες τώρα σε οτιδήποτε συνδυασμούς....
> 
> Αυτά... πάω να βάλω και κανένα κατέβασμα τώρα γιατί το βλέπω στα bytes και με πιάνουν στενοχώριες...





> Αυτό θεωρείται seeding ή όχι;
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί ρε παιδιά ντε και καλά δε μας πιστεύετε ότι seedάρουμε με την on; Αφήνω τα torrents μου στο azureus ανοιχτά για πολλές ώρες/μέρες μετά από την ώρα που θα ολοκληρωθεί το download, και έχω σταθερές τέτοιες ταχύτητες. Ούτε αυτό είναι seeding?


Καταλαβαίνω το μπλέξιμο που έχει γίνει εδώ... Λοιπόν μήπως παιδιά έχετε ανοικτό το DHP; Για το φίλο marimo δε ξέρω (δεν φαίνεται) αλλά για τον el_greco είναι σίγουρο 1.318.206 χρήστες online. Έχοντας λοιπόν το DHP ανοικτό, στα torrents, μπορείτε να ανταλλάζετε seeders/peers/leachers με έναν ( ή περισσότερους) servers. Συνήθως οι private tracker servers δε το "επιτρέπουν" ή καλύτερα τονίζουν στους χρήστες να το απενεργοποιήσουν αφού διαφορετικά αντί να περάσετε μέσω του tracker για να ανταλλάξετε πληροφορίες πηγαίνει το azureus ή μtorrent και κάνει connection απ' ευθείας με τους άλλους χρήστες. Το ratio στο πρόγραμμα θα αλλάζει αλλά όχι και στον tracker. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με την επιλογή exchange peers του μtorrent. Το πραγματικό σας ratio φαίνεται μόνο στον private tracker που είστε μέλος.

Προσωπικό παράδειγμα. Είμαι και εγώ μέλος ενός τέτοιου private tracker, έχοντας ratio κάπου στο 1,02 και το pirelli συνδεδεμένο, έρχεται ο αδερφός μου και κατεβάζει τα "κέρατά του" (που να ξέρει ο δόλιος...). Μέσα σε 2 24ωρα το ratio μου έπεσε στα 0,41... Μου πήρε 1 μήνες να το φέρω πάλι στα καλά τους (0,85) και ακόμα προσπαθώ... (βέβαια δε κατεβάζω και πολλά) και το waiting time με εκνευρίζει απίστευτα  :Embarassed: 

Ίσως το super seeding option να μπορεί να βοηθήσεις εδώ... αφού αν μπει σε αυτή τη κατάσταση ένα torrent το uTorrent θα συμπεριφέρεται σαν peer και όχι σαν seeder (αν έχει κατεβεί όλο το αρχείο) έτσι θα κάνει connection με άλλους peers μόνος του, υποτίθεται για να πάρει αλλά τελικά θα δίνει μόνο.

----------


## marimo

> Καταλαβαίνω το μπλέξιμο που έχει γίνει εδώ... Λοιπόν μήπως παιδιά έχετε ανοικτό το DHP; Για το φίλο marimo δε ξέρω (δεν φαίνεται) αλλά για τον el_greco είναι σίγουρο 1.318.206 χρήστες online. .


Γενικά (για public) έχω το DHP ανοικτό. Για ιδιωτικούς trackers, μαρκάρω τα torrents και επιλέγω (με δεξί κλικ advanced->peer sources->from tracker) να παίρνει χρήστες μόνο από τον tracker. Γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες αφενός δεν επιτρέπεται αφεταίρου τσάμπα κάνεις seed.

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί κάνεις διαφορετικό και δε σου κάνει καθώς πρέπει seeding. Όταν πρωτοπήρα τη συνδρομή στην ΟΝ είχα και εγώ προβλήματα με ratio, το οποίο το κράταγα με νύχια και με δόντια.
Τώρα δύο μήνες μετά είμαι στο 1.5 με χαρακτηριστική άνεση. Δε μου χρειάστηκε να σκεφτώ για super seeding γιατί και το απλό που κάνω έχει σούπερ αποτέλεσμα στο ratio μου. 

Επαναλαμβάνω, μόνο στον tracker (χωρίς decentralized), μόνο seeding (από αυτά που είναι στην  κάτω λίστα) εξαντλείται 100% του εύρους μου προς τα επάνω, σε βαθμό να βάζω cap για να παίζει γρήγορα το τηλεκοντρόλ στην IPTV.

----------


## Craven

> Εχει αναφέρθει ξανά,  δεν κάνεις  seed  είσαι leacher,    για να κάνεις seed  σημαίνει οτι το κατέβασες και μετά αρχίζεις να ανεβάζεις μόνο,  το πρόβλημα είναι εκεί,  στο ότι δεν δέχεται εισερχόμενες γιατι το router πλέον δεν ξέρει που να το στείλει
> 
> Οτάν το down Θα γράφει  0.1-2.0   τότε θα κάνεις seed


Και εγώ πχ που στέλνω με 70-80ΚΒ/sec (εκεί έχω βάλει κόφτει στο upload στο μtorrent)
σε torrents που έχουν κατέβει (100%) δηλαδή τι κάνω?  :Thinking: 
Όπως λένε παραπάνω μια χαρά παίζει.. πιθανόν το dl να παίζει (συχνότερα) καλύτερα με έναν άλλο router αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές παίζει οκ το pirelli

Το θέμα με τις πόρτες δεν αφορά μόνο τα torrents όμως και ας παίζουν αυτά καλά.. πχ εγώ θα ήθελα να μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το vpn στην δουλειά μου και απ την δουλειά μου σπίτι μου καθώς αυτό το χρειάζομαι.. δεν είμαι διατεθιμένος να βάλω άλλο Modem πάνω γιατί λόγω τις γυναίκας μου δεν θα θελα να χάσω το iptv.. οπότε όπως έχουν πει 10δες εδώ μέσα πρέπει να ανοίξουν έστω ένα μικρό range (έστω 4-5 πόρτες) αν θέλουν να το ονομάζουν απεριόριστο.. γιατί όσο δεν μπορώ να κάνω την δουλειά μου περιορίζομαι :P

----------


## GnF

> όπως έχουν πει 10δες εδώ μέσα πρέπει να ανοίξουν έστω ένα μικρό range (έστω 4-5 πόρτες) αν θέλουν να το ονομάζουν απεριόριστο.. γιατί όσο δεν μπορώ να κάνω την δουλειά μου περιορίζομαι :P


παιχνιδολεξία  :Laughing:  με τον όρο απεριόριστο λένε σε όγκο και χρόνο (ογκοχρέωση δεν και χρονοχρέωση μία απο τα ίδια)

----------


## cpnemo

> Γενικά (για public) έχω το DHP ανοικτό. Για ιδιωτικούς trackers, μαρκάρω τα torrents και επιλέγω (με δεξί κλικ advanced->peer sources->from tracker) να παίρνει χρήστες μόνο από τον tracker. Γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες αφενός δεν επιτρέπεται αφεταίρου τσάμπα κάνεις seed.


Μήπως εννοείτε DHT ή εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά?

----------


## CMS

> Είναι μέχρι να φας το 1ο ban απο Private tracker μέχρι να καταλάβεις ότι κάτι πάει στραβά "ωπ τι έγινε τώρα?"


Μόνο που κάνεις ένα μικρό λαθάκι ... οι trackers όλο και περισσότερο συμμορφώνονται στο να δρομολογούν τα πακέτα ακόμα και όταν οι seeders-leechers έχουν κλειδωμένες πόρτες όπως το pirelli ...διότι το pirelli και η ΟΝ δεν αποτελούν εξαίρεση ... αντίθετα πολλοί users ανά τον κόσμο είτε επειδή ο πάροχος δεν το επιτρέπει είτε επειδή οι ίδιοι οι χρήστες κλειδώνουν για ασφάλεια πόρτες λειτουργούν έτσι ... και οι trackers ρυθμίζονται να δρομολογούν κατάλληλα τα πακέτα ... 

Να βεβαιώσω και εγώ ότι για πλάκα seedariza με 100-120KB/s χτες το βράδυ σε torrent μαζί με δύο ακόμη seeders και 15 peers ... Για πλάκα όμως για να βλέπω το upload ... Δεν χρειάζεται όμως ρύθμιση για τέτοιο upload για καλό donwload ... μην βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας ...

----------


## cnp5

> Γενικά (για public) έχω το DHP ανοικτό. Για ιδιωτικούς trackers, μαρκάρω τα torrents και επιλέγω (με δεξί κλικ advanced->peer sources->from tracker) να παίρνει χρήστες μόνο από τον tracker. Γιατί όπως πολύ σωστά ανέφερες αφενός δεν επιτρέπεται αφεταίρου τσάμπα κάνεις seed.
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί κάνεις διαφορετικό και δε σου κάνει καθώς πρέπει seeding. Όταν πρωτοπήρα τη συνδρομή στην ΟΝ είχα και εγώ προβλήματα με ratio, το οποίο το κράταγα με νύχια και με δόντια.
> Τώρα δύο μήνες μετά είμαι στο 1.5 με χαρακτηριστική άνεση. Δε μου χρειάστηκε να σκεφτώ για super seeding γιατί και το απλό που κάνω έχει σούπερ αποτέλεσμα στο ratio μου. 
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω, μόνο στον tracker (χωρίς decentralized), μόνο seeding (από αυτά που είναι στην  κάτω λίστα) εξαντλείται 100% του εύρους μου προς τα επάνω, σε βαθμό να βάζω cap για να παίζει γρήγορα το τηλεκοντρόλ στην IPTV.


λέτε το azureus να λειτουργεί λίγο ποιο έξυπνα και με το που βλέπει NAT πρόβλημα, να αποφασίζει να κάνει αυτό πρώτα connect με κάποιον peer, μόνο και μόνο για να ανοίξει το connection; Πάντως το uTorrent με πολύ κόπο κάνει upload, μέσο pirelli, όταν κάνει seed. Κάθε φορά που κάνει update τον tracker ανοίγει και 1 με 2 connections με peers...

----------


## marimo

> Μήπως εννοείτε DHT ή εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει καλά?


Ναι DHT, ... typo....  :Razz: 




> λέτε το azureus να λειτουργεί λίγο ποιο έξυπνα και με το που βλέπει NAT πρόβλημα, να αποφασίζει να κάνει αυτό πρώτα connect με κάποιον peer, μόνο και μόνο για να ανοίξει το connection; Πάντως το uTorrent με πολύ κόπο κάνει upload, μέσο pirelli, όταν κάνει seed. Κάθε φορά που κάνει update τον tracker ανοίγει και 1 με 2 connections με peers...


Δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι πάνω σε αυτό, μιας και δεν έχω δουλέψει τίποτε άλλο από αζούρι (από τις πρώτες εκδόσεις). Μπορεί να είναι βαρύ αλλά το έχω μάθει, κατεβάζει καλά και με βολεύει... Για το utorrent και αν φταίει αυτό για το χαμηλό upload δεν ξέρω, δε χάνεις τίποτα βέβαια να δοκιμάσεις.  :One thumb up: 

Ίσως αν κάποιος εδώ με ζαντολάστιχο χρησιμοποιεί utorrent να μπορούσε να πει περισσότερα.

Θα μπορούσαμε πάντως σε σχετικό νήμα να βάλουμε και τις ρυθμίσεις που έχουμε στους clients μας (όσοι τουλάχιστον ανεβοκατεβάζουν καλά)... χμμμ  :Thinking:

----------


## GeorgeH

Δε θα έλεγα ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το utorrent. Κανονικά δίνω σε peers priv8 tracker με 100+KB/s. Βέβαια δεν είναι ιδανικές οι συνθήκες όπως με ανοιχτές πόρτες καθώς χάνεις αρκετούς peers που δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν με σένα.

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Πλάκα έχει.. Εδώ θα αλλάξουμε τους πλέον βασικούς κανόνες στην λειτουργία των p2p. Α ρε ΟΝ  :ROFL:

----------


## yiapap

> λέτε το azureus να λειτουργεί λίγο ποιο έξυπνα και με το που βλέπει NAT πρόβλημα, να αποφασίζει να κάνει αυτό πρώτα connect με κάποιον peer, μόνο και μόνο για να ανοίξει το connection; Πάντως το uTorrent με πολύ κόπο κάνει upload, μέσο pirelli, όταν κάνει seed. Κάθε φορά που κάνει update τον tracker ανοίγει και 1 με 2 connections με peers...


Και που ξέρει ποιός peer θέλει ποιό τμήμα του αρχείου; Λες να παίρνει όλους τους peers με τη σειρά;
Απ' ότι γνωρίζω (διορθώστε με) η κατάσταση έχει ως εξής:
Ο "server" γνωρίζει ποιός έχει τι. Αν ο Η/Υ "Α" θελήσει το μέρος 327 του αρχείου "Χ" ο server του απαντά ότι το έχει (και) ο Η/Υ "Β".
Τότε ο "Α" στέλνει αίτηση στην πόρτα 1234 (ορισμένη από τον Β στην p2p εφαρμογή) του "Β" και μετά αρχίζει η απευθείας μεταφορά δεδομένων.

Για να μπορεί ο "Β" να κάνει seed/upload με κλειστές τις πόρτες θα πρέπει να στέλνει ο ίδιος αίτημα κάπου και να ξεκινάει ο ίδιος το connection με τον "Α". Υπάρχει τέτοια υλοποίηση από τα γνωστά p2p δίκτυα;   :What..?:

----------


## GeorgeH

Χωρίς υπερβολική θεωρία με κάποιους συνδέεσαι κ μπορεις να το δεις στο NAT table (απλά δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις εσύ τις πόρτες που επιθυμείς). Η δρομολόγηση των πακέτων λαμβάνει κανονικά χώρα και στο pirelli  royter μπορείτε να δείτε αναλυτικά τι πάει που ή από που.
Με αυτούς λοιπόν που συνδέεσαι μπορείς να δίνεις και να παίρνεις κανονικά οποιοδήποτε τμήμα του αρχείου.

----------


## takiskaram

Φιλε η γνωμη σου ειναι σωστή εγώ είμαι μέσα ελπίζω και οι αλλοι να συμφωνίσουν

----------


## yiapap

> Χωρίς υπερβολική θεωρία με κάποιους συνδέεσαι κ μπορεις να το δεις στο NAT table (απλά δεν μπορείς να ανοίξεις εσύ τις πόρτες που επιθυμείς). Η δρομολόγηση των πακέτων λαμβάνει κανονικά χώρα και στο pirelli  royter μπορείτε να δείτε αναλυτικά τι πάει που ή από που.
> Με αυτούς λοιπόν που συνδέεσαι μπορείς να δίνεις και να παίρνεις κανονικά οποιοδήποτε τμήμα του αρχείου.


Αν μας το πεις και με περισσότερη θεωρία καλά θα ήταν.
Με ΠΟΙΟΥΣ συνδέεσαι; Πότε (με πιο trigger); Πως (αν έχουν κι αυτοί κλειστές πόρτες; )

Το παραπάνω Γιώργο το μόνο που λέει είναι "ναι συνδέεστε και μπορείτε να το δείτε". Έλα όμως που κάποιοι δεν μπορούν αφού δεν είναι συνδρομητές!!!  :Smile:

----------


## GeorgeH

Δε μπορείς να καθορίσεις εσύ με ποιούς και πόσους θα συνδεθείς όπως δηλαδή όταν ανοίξεις εσύ ports για συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές. Φυσικά με αυτούς που έχουν κλειστές πόρτες θα έχεις πρόβλημα να συνδεθείς.
Αλλά και στην προκειμένη τα δεδομένα σου ανακατευθύνονται όπως πρέπει με αυτούς τους peers που συνδέεσαι και κάνετε ανταλλαγή δεδομένων. 
Δηλαδή τα incoming που καθορίζονται από το port forward σε πακετώνουν κομματάκι αλλά μπορείς να δουλέψεις και μόνο με outgoing χωρίς άνοιγμα πόρτας.
Τώρα αν με ρώτας με ποια κριτήρια συνδέεσαι φαντάζομαι ότι αν ο άλλος δεν είναι πίσω από Firewall δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα να συνδεθείς.
Χοντρικά χοντρικά να σου πω ότι περίπου συνδέομαι με έναν στους τρεις σε δημοφιλή torrents.

----------


## aristos87

Ρε παιδία ειμαι εδώ σε έναν φίλο με ΟΝ και άνοιξα κανονικά την πόρτα για το utorrent μου λεει οτι ολα ειναι οκ αλλά δεν μου κατεβάζει! Συνδέετε μόνο με peers και καθόλου με seeds! Ότι torrent και να του βάλω... Τι στο καλό παίζει???

----------


## AnastasiosK

Μπες εδω φιλε 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=116133

----------


## aristos87

Ναι ρε παιδία port fordword έκανα και στο τέστ του utorrent βγάζει οκ λέμε... Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν κατεβάζει... Τι DHT δοκίμασα τι ρυθμήσεις για τις συνδέσεις τπτ... Μονο με τους peers συνδεετε και στους seeds οτι torrent και να του βάλω πάντα λεει 0 (0)

----------


## cnp5

> Ναι ρε παιδία port fordword έκανα και στο τέστ του utorrent βγάζει οκ λέμε... Το θέμα ειναι οτι δεν κατεβάζει... Τι DHT δοκίμασα τι ρυθμήσεις για τις συνδέσεις τπτ... Μονο με τους peers συνδεετε και στους seeds οτι torrent και να του βάλω πάντα λεει 0 (0)


Μήπως το torrent απλός δεν έχει κανένα seeder (δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχει ξέρεις...);

----------


## aristos87

Μα σου λέω οτι torrent και να βάλω.... Και torrent που ήταν στο 30% πριν ενεργοποιηθεί η ΟΝ που είχαν κανονικά σιντς τώρα παγώσανε όλα!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλημέρα,

ακόμα και κλειστή να είναι η πόρτα [άρα να φταίει η ΟΝ και το pirelli] θα έπαιρνες κάτι αλλά όχι μηδενική ταχύτητα.

Κάτι φταίει στον client ή στο pc [firewall] εφόσον όπως λές υπάρχουν seeders.

Σιγουρέψου ότι όλα αυτά είναι σωστά ρυθμισμένα.

----------

